# Bikepark Osternohe



## MasterChris (27. April 2008)

wundert mich das es dazu noch keinen thread gibt, oder hab ich was verpasst ?!  
franken soll neben dem ochsenkopf einen neuen bikepark bekommen der in osternohe/schnaittach entsteht
in osternohe sollen 2strecke kommen, die noch dieses jahr befahrbar sein sollen. schlepplift soll für die biker extra umgebaut werden und homepage ist in arbeit 
http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

wir waren vor kurzen mal dort und haben uns die location mal angeschaut .... viel von der strecke ist noch nicht zu sehen, aber das ganze dort hat auf alle fälle potenzial  wird bestimmt nice dort


----------



## andy_FAF (3. Mai 2008)

Würde mich auch interesieren, obs da schon genauere inofs gibt, ham gestern mit jemanden am gkopf gelabert der meinte sie machen im juni/juli auf.... wäre cool sind von mir aus nur 35 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (3. Mai 2008)

als wir dort waren und haben uns die location angeschaut ist einer am berg rumgelascht, der meinte sie haben geplant in den sommerferien auf zu machen. 
viel getan hat sich aber noch nich. ein teil des streckenverlaufs ist zu sehn, feinheiten sind noch gar keine drin, ein großteil ist aber noch gar nich fertig....
also die haben schon noch einiges zu tun


----------



## zuspät (4. Mai 2008)

net schlecht glaub ich muss mich da mal umhören. entlich ein grund sich ein fully zu zulegen wollen die da in osternohe dann die skipiste umbaun?


----------



## Asator (4. Mai 2008)

hab auch schon davon gehört.. was soll das eig werden.. ich hab ghört das viel shores rein kommen usw.. witzige sachn also.. vll hört man ja mal was von jemanden der was zu sagen hat dort^^


----------



## MasterChris (4. Mai 2008)

an der skipiste wird nix geändert. der schlepplift wird bikertauglich gemacht. es sollen 2lines werden die parallel zu der skipiste in dem waldstück verlaufen .... 
mehr weis ich bis jetzt leider noch nich, ich bleib aber am ball


----------



## Foxx163 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
also das mit Juni/Juli stimmt soweit. (@andy_FAF: dann kannst du nur meinen Arbeitskollegen getroffen haben, wir haben die selbe Quelle) soviel ich aber weiß, sollen es 3 Strecken werden, ansonsten schließ ich mich dem MasterChris an. Warten wir's einfach mal ab und schauen was so auf uns zukommt. Es wird in nächster Zeit noch viel passieren. Ich war letzte Woche kurz oben, war aber nur im oberen Bereich und hab mich mal umgeschaut. Der Street-Jump und paar kleine Niedlichkeiten sind fertig. Schaut bei meinen Fotos rein. Es folgen in nächster Zeit noch mehr.

Seit heute gibt es auch die ersten Bilder auf http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## MasterChris (5. Mai 2008)

fett ... hat sich ja, seit dem ich dort war, schon wieder ganz schön was getan


----------



## Foxx163 (5. Mai 2008)

na ich glaub ich muss diese woche nochmal hochschauen. wohn ja gleich um die ecke. die bilder auf bikepark-osternohe.de vom north shore abschnitt sind mir neu. davon hatte man letzte woche auch noch nix gesehen. ich glaub ich schmeiss gleich mal mein bike ins auto.


----------



## flob (5. Mai 2008)

guten abend,

weiß jemand einen ansprechpartner? Würde beim Bau der strecken gerne helfen!

Grüße,
FLo


----------



## MasterChris (5. Mai 2008)

flob schrieb:


> guten abend,
> 
> weiß jemand einen ansprechpartner? Würde beim Bau der strecken gerne helfen!
> 
> ...



wenn du am weekend bei schönen wetter mal hinschaust findest du auf alle fälle genug ansprechpartner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flob (5. Mai 2008)

super - dankeschön!


----------



## MasterChris (6. Mai 2008)

ich will es dir jetzt nicht versprechen ... aber ich denk mal schon das du an den Wochenenden bei schönen Wetter welche antriffst.
Wie wir vor ner Zeit dort waren haben die alle grad mittag gemacht, der den wir dort trafen hat uns schon gefragt ob wir helfen wollen


----------



## Foxx163 (6. Mai 2008)

das hätte ich etz auch mal so gesagt. einfach mal am wochenende hochschauen und fragen.


----------



## TINOB. (6. Mai 2008)

Servus Miteinander !!!

Also, wie ja schon auf der ganz neuen Seite zu sehen, nimmt die Sache in Osternohe langsam Gestalt an.
Die Planungen was Öffnungstermin usw. angeht laufen und in absehbarer Zeit wird auch die Hompage öfter aktualisiert.
Gebaut werden im ersten Schritt 2 Strecken, eine links runter; die hat jede Menge Holz und Abzweigungen, dass man fast von 2 Lines sprechen kann.
eine rechts runter; die soll weitgehend naturbelassen bleiben, quasi als 
DH-track. gebaut wird in erster Linie an den Wochenenden.
Wer Lust hat, der kommt einfach mal am kommenden Samstag  9:30 vorbei und macht Meldung beim Alex oder Tino

bis dahin
Grüsse 
da Tino


----------



## Bierklau (6. Mai 2008)

Servus riderz, wie Tino schon gesagt hat ist jeder willkommen, der gerne Trails baut. Initiert wurde die ganze Sache von den Liftbetreibern. Alex und Tino haben die Planung gemacht...Freeridestammtisch-Hersbruck hilft ehrenamtlich mit...gebaut wird immer (nicht nur bei schönem Wetter) Samstags ab 09:30 Uhr...erst nach Erhalt der amtlichen Genehmigung konnten wir mit dem Bau beginnen. Jeder, der selbst schon mal was in den Waldboden gegraben hat, dabei bedenkt, daß erst ca. 8 bis 10 AT dran gearbeitet wurde und dann jetzt die Strecke (n) abläuft, weiß was das bedeutet...ride free Bierklau


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2008)

Schaut holztechnisch ja nach viel Spaß aus 
Mich habt ihr auf jedenfall schon überedet zu kommen wenn offen ist 
Scheinbar habt ihr alle Freiheiten bekommen die ihr braucht um schön groß rumzubastelln

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (6. Mai 2008)

da von mir aus nur max 45min fahrt, werd ich mit meinen kumpel da auch oft vertretten sein  
freu mich schon .....


----------



## zuspät (6. Mai 2008)

find ich scho mal geil dass da was geht. 
is etz bisala früh  aber wenn ne einweihungsfeier am start is könnt ich evtl. ne kleine anlage zur verfügung stellen. weil biken is ja net alles


----------



## ringo14 (6. Mai 2008)

dann kommt am sammstag früh und helft...dann kann um so schneller geöffnet werden!!!


----------



## nicerguy (6. Mai 2008)

sodala der baumeister muss mal ein wörtchen dazu sagen, also das ganze wird ein bikepark ja, aber der genaue eröffnungstermin steht noch nicht fest, desweiteren ist auch das befahren auf eigene gefahr. es wird von woche zu woche mehr und ja wir sind für jede freiwillige hilfe dankbar, aber es wird definitiv nichts aus eingeninitiative gebaut!! Die Sprünge sind nicht gerade klein und ungefährlich also slow. Wer genauere infos will schreibt mir einfach und jeder bekommt 1 x die woche ein update und einen arbeitsplan fürs we. 
gruß alex


----------



## thaper (8. Mai 2008)

da somma dabei


----------



## kletteraffe (9. Mai 2008)

Da ich ein Chicken bin --> gibts auch Chickenways?

Samstag ist doof - würd schon kommen und buddeln, aber das kollidiert derzeit mit Schaufeln des vereinseigenen Dirtparks Oo


----------



## Asator (13. Mai 2008)

bin noch Schüler deshalb frag ich einfach ma ob hier jemand ausm raum pegnitz is wegen mitfahrgelegenheiten oder ähnlichem.. würd mich sehr freun


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2008)

Geile sache is grad mal ne Stunde von mir weg , hoff da geht was . Bin da dann auch öfters da wenn da offen is .


----------



## thaper (13. Mai 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Louis.T (16. Mai 2008)

Ich war heute dort ;-)
Fands echt gut....Wär auch immer bereit beim schauflen zu helfen..
mfg, Fidel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Mai 2008)

Hatt jemand mal aktuelle Bilder und infos ab wann der befahrbar is ?


----------



## Slikjumper (16. Mai 2008)

wow wie geil  bin erstmal um mein Bike getanzt weil ich es ned glauben konnte  
würde gerne helfen, hab schon erfahrung mit kettensägen gemacht und würde sonst auch irgendwie helfen kommen, nur ich bin auch noch ein schüler deshalb bin ich nicht so flexibel. Gibt es jemanden der mich von Himmelkron mitnehmen könnte?


----------



## Black Arrow (16. Mai 2008)

Bin den Bikepark in den letzten Wochen bestimmt schon 10 mal gefahren!
Eine Line ist jetz schon komlett fahrbar auch wenn manche Kleinigkeiten fehlen.
Hab heut erfahren das der Lift nicht umgebaut wird! Einfach den Bügel unter den Sattel klemmen.

von Schnaittach aus sinds 10min mitm Bike


----------



## Louis.T (17. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hatt jemand mal aktuelle Bilder und infos ab wann der befahrbar is ?



Soweit ich weiss befahrbar ab ende August dieses Jahr. Und Bilder mach ich wahrscheinlich am Mo.
mfG Fidel


----------



## *blondie* (17. Mai 2008)

bilder könnt ihr auch unter www.bikepark-osternohe.de nachschaun, die werden auch immer wieder erneuert ;-)


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2008)

cool. gibt mal wieder neue. lustig mein foto bei dir als avatar zu finden


----------



## Black Arrow (17. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## MasterChris (17. Mai 2008)

wenn ich in 2wochen vom gardasee wieder daheim bin werd ich auch mal wieder hin schauen .... aber mit bike im gepäck  
am gardasee ist dann auch der schwager meines kumpels dort, der in osternohe aktiv mit wirkt .... mal schaun was der so erzählt  der will sich wegen dem park jetzt extra ein glory holen  was sich zu 100% rentiert


----------



## Mudface (17. Mai 2008)

>Hab heut erfahren das der Lift nicht umgebaut wird! Einfach den Bügel unter >den Sattel klemmen.
In Bad Wildbad oben am 4Cross darf man auch so eine Krankheit geniessen.
Das Allermindeste was zu erledigen ist, wären Gummiüberzieher  für die Schlepphaken, damit die nicht ständig rausfatzen. Da sollen die lieber den Lift ausgeschaltet lassen und die Biker mit Traktor + Hänger den Hügel raufkarren. Schlepper + Rad ist genauso eine Notlösung wie Tellerlift + Snowboard. 

Ciao, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2008)

Also am Geißkopf finde ich die Schlepperlösung absolut problemfrei.
wird doch erst zum Problem wenn es steiler wird.........ähhhmm.....wie steil ist denn die Auffahrt dort?

G.


----------



## zuspät (17. Mai 2008)

hmm sieht ja mal schick aus  wird zeit dass ich mein nicolai fertig krieg damit ich auch mal bikepark-feeling schnuppern darf  is ja scho irgendwie nett, burger king, bikepark danach auf nen absacker in die kneipe 
wie is des eigentlich zwecks defekte oder so. gibts da ne kleine bastelecke/werkstatt oder wie darf ich mir des vorstellen?  

@ black arrow: kommst du aus schnaittach?


----------



## MasterChris (17. Mai 2008)

@ LB Jörg

.... nicht recht viel steiler als am GK
aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich den schlepplift dort noch nie benutzt. 
ich hof ich stell mich nich so wie das erste mal mit skiern am schlepper


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2008)

in badwildbad is mal viel krasser als am gk. der anfang is viel steiler. da muss ma echt aufpassen das des ma net im nosewheelie den berg rauffährt... man könnte doch einfach so hacken einbaun die um die sattelstütze gehn. dann wär das ganze kein stress


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Mai 2008)

das erste stück ist genau so steil wie wildbad


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2008)

mh suppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. Mai 2008)

Coole Sache, freu mich schon drauf......


----------



## Bierklau (18. Mai 2008)

Servus Riderz, Lifttest war letzten Sonntag von 10 bis 12...einfach geil !!!!!mehr als 10 Leute haben die Lines getestet. Schleppliftfahren geht definitiv einfacher als Tellerlift und Snowboard in F. Mein Tipp, nicht so viel chatten, lieber mehr schaufeln und biken...befahren ist bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung nicht ratsam, da Baumaschinen und Material etc. rumstehen. Falls Ihr es nicht lassen könnt, schaut Euch alles vorher genau an & seit Euch bewußt, dass vieles noch nicht fertig ist...Ride free


----------



## MasterChris (18. Mai 2008)

... also, hab gestern rausbekommen das nicht der schwager meines kumpels dort aktiv mitwirkt, sondern das das ein kumpel des schwagers wiederum sein soll  

ist der jenige evtl hier?! der schwager hat nen bikeladen in der nähe von regensburg ...


----------



## Asator (22. Mai 2008)

hmm schläft schnell ein der thread...


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2008)

R.i.p.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2008)

Wart mal ab bis der Park auf hatt. Dann geht scho was.


----------



## Asator (22. Mai 2008)

..jedn tag ich bin da wer noch^^ aba warum nich.. könnten auch ma über die bilder auf der hp diskutiern^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2008)

Asator schrieb:


> ..jedn tag ich bin da wer noch^^ aba warum nich.. könnten auch ma über die bilder auf der hp diskutiern^^



vielleicht gehen andere Leute einfach lieber radfahren, anstatt über Bilder zu diskutieren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (22. Mai 2008)

das denke ich mir jedes mal wenn man im forum/fotoalbum immer und immer wieder die selben sieht die schreiben  
die können doch gar keine zeit zum biken haben


----------



## KairoCowboy (22. Mai 2008)

Yo Kinners,

habt ihr mal den Trailer gesehen? Auf der Seite gibts nen Link zum Youtube-Trailer. Geil geil, das wird richtig schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (22. Mai 2008)

yeah, fett ... da geht was


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2008)

Geil , geht da der Lift auch scho oder is da noch schieben angesagt? Was für Strecken wird es so geben und wieviele?


----------



## MasterChris (23. Mai 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Was für Strecken wird es so geben und wieviele?



lesen hilft  steht alles hier im thread .... 
aber ich schreibs halt nochmal 

geplant sind 2strecken. ein halbwegs naturbelassener downhill und ein northshorelasstiger trail.

aber ob der lift schon benutzt werden darf würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## kaltverformer (23. Mai 2008)

Der Liftbetrieb wird erst mit Öffnung des Parks starten. Logisch! Bisher wurde der Lift nur zu Testfahrten der gebauten Strecken und Sprünge zeitweise eingeschaltet, aber nur für die Leute, die mitgebaut haben. Erst bauen und alles testen, bevor der Park eröffnet wird. Für die Zukunft werden derzeit Gespräche geführt, eine kleine Servicestation und evtl einen Protektoren- und Bikeverleih zu eröffnen. Alles nacheinander! Es wird sicherlich mit Geiskopf oder Winterberg aufgrund der Streckenlänge und Vielfalt nicht vergleichbar sein, aber das Gelände gibt viel her und für den Großraum Nürnberg ist das eine echte Bereicherung.


----------



## Mudface (23. Mai 2008)

Bierklau schrieb:


> Schleppliftfahren geht definitiv einfacher als Tellerlift und Snowboard in F. Mein Tipp, nicht so viel chatten, lieber mehr schaufeln und biken...



Nachts um 23.00 surf ich auch gern im Internet, brauche keinen täglichen Nightride. Wußte garnicht , daß dort jeder mitbauen darf?

Schau Dir bitte an, wie flach die Sattelstütze von einem Aline steht, wenn der Lift steil ist, liegt das Ding fast horizontal. Darfst gern den Lifttest machen und mir meine Unfähigkeit beweisen.

Der Lift am GK ist nicht so steil wie der in BW. Der Lift in Osternohe sah mir unten ähnlich knackig aus wie der in BW.

Da mich der Lift in BW echt angepisst hat, schreib ich das lieber hier, wenn jemand eine ähnliche Prachtidee ersonnen hat. So einen Lift den ganzen Tag zu geniessen, halte ich eher für Folter als für Entspannung, verwende meine Kraft lieber für die Abfahrt, als den Liftbügel die ganze Zeit festzuhalten. Aber auch in BW gab es Hartgesottene, denen das nichts ausmacht, bin halt ein Sesselliftpupser.

Die Holzkonstrukte reizen mich nämlich schon und es wäre traurig, wenn die Idee mangels Publikum am Liftproblem scheitert. Aber ich lasse es gern einmal auf einen Praxistest ankommen, vielleicht bin ich dann bekehrt.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2008)

Schlepplift is kein Problem - weder am GK noch in Wildbad.

Wenn Du Angst hast das der Bügel rutscht dann wickel Dir an Deiner Satzelstütze nen kaputtn Schlauch wie bei der Kettenstrebe rum... oder ein Stück Reifen mit Kabelbinder und der Bügel rutscht keinen Millimeter.


... Schlepplift wird erst im Winter wenn die Liftspur sulzig ist und der Hang richtig steil ist ein Problem...


----------



## thaper (26. Mai 2008)

ich hatte mal ein aline und ich weiß wie toll das is mit dem schlepper zu fahrn. in bw hats mich hinten ganz shcön angehoben. aber mit so nem schlauch geht das wohl echt ganz gut.
najo jetzt hab ichn durchgehendes sattelrohr im super krassen winkel. dürfte halten.


----------



## Black Arrow (26. Mai 2008)

ich war letzte Woche abends mal in Osternohe da is zufällig der Lift gelaufen.

Zugegeben ich war auch sehr skeptisch, aber nach einer Probefahrt kann ich sagen es ist echt kein Problem!
Auch wenn der Lift stoppt und dann wieder anfährt macht man am steilsten Stück keinen Nosewheelie!
Der Bügel hält (bei mir auch ohne Schlauch) gut hinter dem Sattel, ohne Probleme kann man den Lenker auch mit beiden Händen nehmen.

Den Schloßberg raufzutreten ist bestimmt mehr Quälerei als Lift zu fahren


----------



## nicerguy (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab für euch 2 Ideen, entweder wir bauen einen schönen 4´er Sessel wie in Whistler oder Ihr probiert mal die Stange des Schlepplifts zwischen Sattelrohr und Bein zu nehmen, damit fahr ich dir rückwärts den Berg rauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (29. Mai 2008)

des darf man(n) aber normal ned!!! seit doch einfach froh das ein lokaler bikepark entsteht!!! und sich die liftbetreiber so mit reinhängen!!! is doch immernoch besser als schieben! 5 meter drops springen aber nicht liftfahren können...dann fahr doch cc-touren!!!


----------



## pinutscho (1. Juni 2008)

Ses
Werdr heute mal nach osternohe fahren und mir die strecke ansehen!!(evtl mal runter heizen) gebe dann bescheid wie es wahr!!


----------



## thaper (1. Juni 2008)

vllt. solltest erst mal n deutschkurs belegen.


----------



## pinutscho (2. Juni 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> vllt. solltest erst mal n deutschkurs belegen.


danke das werde ich mir zu herzen nehmen vllt. solltest du dir mal überlegen was deine stärken sind!!


----------



## flip_4 (4. Juni 2008)

Haben gestern ein kleines vid. in Osternohe gedreht 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4353319/Osternohe


----------



## kletteraffe (4. Juni 2008)

Thx fürs Vid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinDe (4. Juni 2008)

Video ist auch auf der HP www.bikepark-osternohe.de zu finden. Außerdem gibt immer wieder aktuelle Bilder vom Baufortschritt!


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Juni 2008)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Haben gestern ein kleines vid. in Osternohe gedreht
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4353319/Osternohe


nice Songtitel?


----------



## flip_4 (4. Juni 2008)

Song: The Kooks - See the World


----------



## Jambo12 (4. Juni 2008)

hat der "park" schon offen also der lift?


----------



## MartinDe (4. Juni 2008)

nein - ist noch im Bau. Aktuelle Infos werden auf der HP veröffentlicht.


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Juni 2008)

die ganzen bilder und videos sind ja von der North shore lastigen line oder ? wiesiehts mit dem naturbelassenen DH aus ? gibts davon auch Bilder, bzw. wie ist da der Status ?


----------



## TINOB. (10. Juni 2008)

So allerseits ....

Die DH wurde am Wochenende befahrbar (aber noch nicht ganz fertig) gemacht. Es fängt mit 2 Doubbles auf der Wiese an und geht dann in den Wald als Singletrail, ein Abzweig über nen Bombenkrater, einer weiter, dann ein schönes Gap mit Umfahrung die auch sehr Witzig ist, danach ein kleiner Kicker in einen Steilhang den man von 3 Meter bis ca 25 Meter raushauen kann, dann ein kleiner Kicker auf der Wiese in eine Naturlandung, ein Anlieger in den letzten Wald, ein bisschen hängend, ein bisschen Singletrail, ein kleiner Wassergraben, raus aus dem Wald noch ein letzter Doubble; schöööön weit. Fertig 
Feinheiten werden am Wochenende ausgearbeitet.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2008)

double kicker double kicker kicker gap kicker double........

reden wir von einer DH Strecke?


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juni 2008)

hört sich nach lustiger FR Strecke an?!


----------



## nicerguy (10. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch den Spaß erstmal an!!! Ich hatte selbst etwas bedenken beim Bau aber das hat sich sehr schnell gelegt, es sind zwar nur 140 Höhenmeter aber ich denke es wird eine Herausforderung sein alles zu fahren bzw zu springen, leicht ist es bestimmt nicht!!! Und ihr braucht keine Angst haben die Freeride und Downhillstrecke unterscheiden sich schon sehr und jede Strecke hat ihre Berechtigung. Es hört sich nach vielen Sprüngen an, das stimmt aber diese sind sehr gut verteilt und es ist definitiv alles naturbelassen!! Es gibt zu jedem größeren Sprung eine leichtere Umfahrung und oder eine alternativ Route. Eröffnung wird am 27. Juli sein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (10. Juni 2008)

ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## flob (10. Juni 2008)

Erstmal am 27.Juni alles anschauen & auprobieren. Dann können wir ernsthaft urteilen!

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Juni 2008)

Geil freu mich scho , funzt da der Lift dann auch schon ?


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juni 2008)

Sollte auch keine (negative) Kritik sein, hat sich nur seltsam angehört. Nach dem Video glaub ich aber, dass ich erstmal die eine oder andere Umfahrung nutzen werde


----------



## thaper (11. Juni 2008)

nur bei northshores


----------



## EL_Rey (11. Juni 2008)

werd mir das ganze sicher auch mal ansehen ... bin allerdings eher ein Fan der klassischen old school Downhillstrecken ... ohne die ganzen Holzsachen


----------



## stefschiffer (11. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dich beruhigen auf der Downhillstrecke
findest Du kein einziges Stückchen Holz,
außer ein paar herumliegende Ästchen!


----------



## EL_Rey (11. Juni 2008)

schön ... gibts davon auch schon Fotos ? Wird der Park eigentlich permanent gewartet und gepflegt oder wirds eher wie am Geisskopf  ?


----------



## nicerguy (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, wir sind selbst Vollblutbiker und werden uns um Ausbau, Weiterbau und regelmäßige Pflege kümmern. Sowas wie am Gaiskopf oder auch teilweise in anderen Parks wird es hier nicht geben, ausserdem werden wir auch auf Verbesserungsvorschläge und Wünsche der Biker eingehen, es soll ja euch Spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (12. Juni 2008)

> Wünsche der Biker



kann ich nen Steinfeld haben   
mit ner Gogo Tänzerin am Rand


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> kann ich nen Steinfeld haben
> mit ner Gogo Tänzerin am Rand



Des könnte gefährlich werden in einem Steinfeld wo anders hinzugukk´n als auf die Strecke.
Also dann doch nur die Gogotänzerin 

G.


----------



## melone (12. Juni 2008)

wie siehts aus,wirds auch bisschen slopestyle oder dirtjump action geben?des wär richtig fett!!!


----------



## MasterChris (12. Juni 2008)

ein mc donalds drive in auf halber strecke am northshore wäre geil  

ne, spaß beiseite .... wird zeit das der lift aktiv ist..... dann heist es rock´n roll


----------



## nicerguy (12. Juni 2008)

Ihr kriegt alles, wenn ihr ein Steinfeld wollt bauen wir eins, wenn wir alles soviel hätten wie Steine!!! Dirt und Slopestyle Sachen gibts auch noch, also weitere Vorschläge!!


----------



## flob (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich war jetzt zweimal da und ich sag nur eins:

RESPEKT!!! 

Streckendesign, Vielfalt, Baugeschick vom feinsten! 

Macht weiter so!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2008)

Ich will nicht den Miesepeter spielen, aber Steine gibts am Oko genug, wäre dh. doch eher besser einen eigenen Weg zu gehen, so wie ihr es ja macht, was echt super ist, anstatt nun künstlich Steine in die Strecke zu bauen und es Oko Like zu gestalten, so unterscheiden sich beide Parks grundsätzlich....


----------



## Masira (12. Juni 2008)

da kann ich mich decolocsta mal nur anschließen!
wer auf technisches fahren mit vielen steinen, felsen etc. steht, ist am ochsenkopf doch sehr gut aufgehoben.
eure strecke sieht aber (zumindest in den videos, ich war noch nicht vor ort) wesentlich flowiger aus als die strecke am ochsenkopf. soll jetz kein urteil über einen der beiden bikeparks sein, jeder mag etwas anderes, aber es wäre doch nicht geschickt (auch rein wirtschaftlich schon nicht  ) den ochsenkopf nachzubauen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Juni 2008)

is des neue Logo das endgültige???


----------



## KairoCowboy (13. Juni 2008)

also ich war vor 2 wochen das erste mal am ochsenkopf... da gibt es keinen flow. die strecke is dermaßen verblockt und zerbombt...

Kleine Anmerkung: Ich werde für die kommende Ausgabe 09/08 der SFT einen Helmkamera-Test machen und habe mir von Blickvang eine high-endige VIO POV.1 schicken lassen. Für gutes Videomaterial, dass wir dann auch auf www.sftlive.de online präsentieren wollen, suche ich noch einen routinierten Fahrer. Wo wir das drehen, ist mir prinzipiell egal, aber Osternohe wäre halt nah dran. Wenn es soweit ist fahre ich die Piste mal ab und wer dann da ist, kann sich das ding dann gerne mal aufsetzen. Ich würde dazu vorher noch einen Thread aufmachen, damit die, die scharf drauf sind, bescheid wissen... Ich selbst bin vermutlich noch zu grün hinter den Ohren für nen ordentlichen Dreh... (ochsenkopf war schon ein ordentlicher dämpfer *g*)

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

KairoCowboy schrieb:


> also ich war vor 2 wochen das erste mal am ochsenkopf... da gibt es keinen flow. die strecke is dermaßen verblockt und zerbombt..



Ne, des ist falsch. Es erfordert nur eine gehörige mehrportion Fahrfertigkeit um da flowig runterzudüsen.
Und dazu braucht man eben noch eine gute Portion Ausdauerkraft um möglichst wenig Fehler reinzuhauen.
Aber wenn es mal funktioniert, dann will man nichts anderes mehr...ist halt anstrengend.


Aaaaaaaber macht bloß kein Steinfeld rein......der Batman hat da nur eine kranke Vorstellung in seinem kranken Gehirn und wohl zuviel Earthedvideos gesehen
Ich freu mich schon auf einen steinfreien Bikepark in der näheren Umgebung.
Aber gegen Steine die die Größe von einer Radlänge haben hab ich auch nichts 

G.


----------



## KairoCowboy (13. Juni 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, des ist falsch. Es erfordert nur eine gehörige mehrportion Fahrfertigkeit um da flowig runterzudüsen.
> Und dazu braucht man eben noch eine gute Portion Ausdauerkraft um möglichst wenig Fehler reinzuhauen.
> Aber wenn es mal funktioniert, dann will man nichts anderes mehr...ist halt anstrengend.
> 
> ...



Ach, du bist der Kerl aus der Werkstatt, oder? Wir waren mit Phillip und Nici da, du erinnerst dich bestimmt *g*

Na jedenfalls könntest du Recht haben, als No-Brainer fährt man da sicherlich auch flüssig runter.


----------



## thaper (13. Juni 2008)

was habtn ihr für probleme? 
vllt. den falschen fred erwischt? gehts hier um oko?
ich bin persönlich ein großer "fan" vom oko weil ich die dh einfach geil find. is halt ma bisl anspruchsvoll und ma muss nach linien schaun. aber das is doch grad das geile. waldautobahnen gibtz doch überall genug oder nicht?

ich bin übrigens für steinfeld a la batman


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

KairoCowboy schrieb:


> Ach, du bist der Kerl aus der Werkstatt, oder? Wir waren mit Phillip und Nici da, du erinnerst dich bestimmt *g*
> 
> Na jedenfalls könntest du Recht haben, als No-Brainer fährt man da sicherlich auch flüssig runter.




Werkstatt????...hmmhh...eher unwahrscheinlich.

@Thaper: Ich bin doch immer gegen Steinfelder, irgendwer muß ja gegen Steinfelder sein. 

G.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juni 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> was habtn ihr für probleme?
> vllt. den falschen fred erwischt? gehts hier um oko?
> ich bin persönlich ein großer "fan" vom oko weil ich die dh einfach geil find. is halt ma bisl anspruchsvoll und ma muss nach linien schaun. aber das is doch grad das geile. waldautobahnen gibtz doch überall genug oder nicht?
> 
> ich bin übrigens für steinfeld a la batman



 beschwerst dich erst das hier alles über den Oko disktutieren, und im gleichem Atemzug diskutierst du lebhaft mit  


Gegen Steinfeld!!!!


----------



## Asator (13. Juni 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> was habtn ihr für probleme?
> vllt. den falschen fred erwischt? gehts hier um oko?
> ich bin persönlich ein großer "fan" vom oko weil ich die dh einfach geil find. is halt ma bisl anspruchsvoll und ma muss nach linien schaun. aber das is doch grad das geile. waldautobahnen gibtz doch überall genug oder nicht?
> 
> ich bin übrigens für steinfeld a la batman



muss ich voll zustimmen.. des macht des ganze doch einfach bissl anspruchsvoller und wer die waldautobahn nutzn will muss cc-rennen fahrn und nich in bikepark kommen.. ohne hier jetz jemanden zu nahe tretten zu wolln.. ne gesunde mischung, dann freun sich die techniker und die drüberbügler..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (13. Juni 2008)

Es gibt genug Bikeparks auf diesen Planeten, und die überzahl, mutmaße ich einfach mal, ist nicht so ruppig wie der Ochsenkopf, und deswegen sind diese sicher keien Waldautobahnen....

...hier wurde nur Argumentativ geschildert das eben eine kopie von Oko nicht das grüne vom Ei sind, so hätte man halt 2 alternativen, ok, heute Bock auf Technik und ne harte Strecke, ab zum Oko, hm, heute wäre mir etwas mehr Flow und Speed wichtig, Koffer packen und los nach Osternohe....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2008)

Würde sagen beenden wir des mit den Steinfeldern und kommen zum Entschluß...Batman ist schuld 

Am Wochenende will er ja selber Steine zertrümmern  

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Juni 2008)

pah  
bring ich halt meine eigenen Steine mit  

vielleicht versteinerte Wurzen? 
die Gogos aber nich steinalt


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Juni 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> heute Bock auf Technik und ne harte Strecke, ab zum Oko, hm, heute wäre mir etwas mehr Flow und Speed wichtig, Koffer packen und los nach Osternohe....


Genau so siehts aus. Manchmal find ich Oko v.a. im oberen Bereich ziemlich stressig. Da ist ne Alternative mit mehr flow genau das richtige. Oder ihr baut ein Steinfeld und ne Alternativroute, die mit mehr flow an den Stripperinnen vobeiführt


----------



## EL_Rey (13. Juni 2008)

Baut doch noch eine dritte Strecke. Was soll denn eigentlich die Liftkarte kosten ?


----------



## ringo14 (14. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr wart ja schon wida echt fleisig!!! bin hier leider am lernen...naja hilft ja nix...aber echt ganz schöne geräte drin!!! viel spaß no beim buddeln
alex


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (14. Juni 2008)

wann schreibstn du jetzt prüfungen??? -ich sollte a lerna owa ich glotz blos im i-net rum... -egal

mit denen Geräte hast recht... - owa noch nix für uns ha???


----------



## Twintip193 (14. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Erbauer, sieht das nur auf den Videos u Bildern so heftig aus oder ist das so heftig wie scheint?
(Ich seh mich schon an allen Northshores vorbei schieben!) 
Ich wünsch mir nen Northshore Drop unter 1,2m und Sprünge unter 5m Weite!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Juni 2008)

Wie ich finde, sind schon sehr dicke Dinger drin, was aber den Spass nicht beeinträchtigt, da es meist Umfahrungen oder Varianten gibt, bei denen man nciht einfach nur doof rumfährt, da sie in Form von weniger heftigen Sprüngen o. ä. gestaltet sind...
Und zum anderen sind immer eine Menge sehr guter Fahrer vor Ort, wodurch man halt sehr gepusht bzw. mit drüber gezogen wird!

Also: Es lohnt ich auf jeden Fall ab/am 26. Juli Vorbeizuschauen und ich bin mir sicher dass für jeden was dabei ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (15. Juni 2008)

Von den Erbauern, also es gibt sie. Kleinere Sprünge, weniger weit eigentlich für jederman ist was dabei. Das Video zeigt eigentlich nicht wirklich was für ein Potenzial in den Strecken stegt. Aber für alle Klassen gibts was, also auch für Anfänger und Tourenfahrer.


----------



## Twintip193 (15. Juni 2008)

In den Videos zeigt ihr also schon ehr die heftigen Sachen??! 
Das für jeden was dabei ist, hört sich gut an, ich werd mir den Park schon recht bald nach der Eröffnung anschauen. Bin echt gespannt. 
War bisher nur am GK, meist auf der Downhill Strecke, das war echt ne geile Sache!!! Wenns so oder besser wird, dann bin ich öfter da!
Was sollen denn die Liftkarten kosten?
Welche Wochentage soll offen sein, von wann bis wann?
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juni 2008)

hab mich gestern mal ein wenig umgeschaut. die sachen auf der freeride strecke sind selbst für mich alle fahrbar, wenn der kopf mitspielt. viel federweg ist momentan auch nicht nötig, da alles noch in einem sehr guten zustand ist und man sauber landen kann.


----------



## udodrunk (16. Juni 2008)

Ich find die Mini-BMX-Line süß!
Bei euch heißts wahrscheinlich Pump-Track!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Juni 2008)

wir haben uns das heute mal bei euch angesehen und waren uns alle einig:
ein grosses lob an die erbauer. das holz ist wirklich gelungen, auch wenn
bei der ein oder anderen sache noch ein wenig die idee fehlt, wie man 
da heile runterfahren kann. aber das wird bestimmt auch noch.

schön ist, dass sich das ganze ca. 25 minuten von nbg abspielt und
man nun so im schnitt 1h (einfach) bei der anreise spart. nur sollte man 
nicht auf die idee kommen den lifthang hochzufahren, das schlaucht 
ganz dolle.

weiter so und bald den lift aufmachen !


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2008)

mensch wotan, um hoch zu kommen, ist doch die strasse da. fährt sich sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (22. Juni 2008)

Ein paar Bilder von der Downhill-Strecke


----------



## marcie (23. Juni 2008)

So ich war nun gestern auch da und erlaube mir meine Sicht der Dinge zu schreiben.

Baumäßig haben die Jungs da echt was aufgezogen. Meiner Einschätzung nach ist der Park für Racer und Shoreliebhaber genau das richtige. Die meisten Sprünge auf der Ideallinie sind schon recht big und man braucht da teilweise echt Überwindung für. Für Anfänger, Sonntagsfahrer (wie ich eine bin) und Tourenfahren ist dieser Park nur bedingt etwas. Sicherlich sind kleinere Sprünge und Chickenways da, nur wenn man sich dann steigern will, hat man die großen Dinger. Der Abstand zwischen kleinen Sprüngen und den dicken Dingern ist mir einfach zu groß, die teilweise mit Speed, oder mit viel Überwindung zu fahren sind. Da heisst es dann machs oder fahr einfach aussen rum. Bsp. DH Eingang die zwei Doubles, würde ich mir wünschen, auch wenns vielleicht lächerlich ist, das man einfach Bretter reinlegt, damit man sich rantasten kann. Ansonsten müssten Anfänger oder Fahrer die nicht so die Eier in der Hose haben, aussen rum fahren und sind wir ehrlich, da kann ich dann meinen DHiller zuhause lassen und auch einfach dort ne Tour drehen und dann die Chickenways  abrollen.
Kann sein das ich jetzt geschlagen werde, aber das Risiko geh ich ein.

***Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten***


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juni 2008)

die Doubles hätte man ruhig als Tables bauen können, denke nicht das du geschlagen wirst, deine Schilderung hört sich nachvollziehbar an.

Oben steht, "Bilder von der DH Strecke" hm, ich sehe da Bilder, aber eher von einer Dirtline.

Ohne dort gewesen zu sein, es scheint mir dort etwas zu Shore und Dirtlastig zu sein, wie ich es ja schoma angesprochen habe, Klassischen Downhill wird man dort anscheinend weniger erfahren,....


----------



## flip_4 (23. Juni 2008)

@decolocsta: hab nur paar Bilder von den Sprüngen gemacht, da auf denen am besten die Action rüberkommt... es gibt noch andere Elemte und nicht nur Sprünge. Und eine Dirtline schaut für mich um einiges anders aus


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2008)

Die Sprünge ansich schienen schon recht Dh-lastig ausgelegt zu sein....aber scheinbar ohne rechte Reserven.
Weiß ja selber das man da für so einen 7m Sprung als Table so 7-10 Lastwagenladungen Erde braucht, aber wenigsten einen Meter Toleranz als flaches Sück würde ich mir bei den Landungen auch wünschen

Aber bin schon gespannt drauf


G.


----------



## marcie (23. Juni 2008)

Also das 2. Bild ist der erste Sprung der DH. Davor kommen zwei Anlieger. Ja und Reserven sehe ich für mich bei diesen Sprüngen keine, aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab. Racer sehen das bestimmt anders.


----------



## thaper (23. Juni 2008)

wird man alles sehen. 
da ich die erbauer kenne, denke ich kaum das das ne dirtline wird.
aber auf fotos kommen technische stücke oder so immer net gescheid rüber darum macht man halt lieber bilder von sprüngen.


----------



## DirtjumpDa (23. Juni 2008)

schaut ja richtig klasse aus!!!
wie siehts mit dem Lift aus?


----------



## pinutscho (23. Juni 2008)

Tach war schon dort finde die strecke echt super gut!!


----------



## TINOB. (24. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt ganz recht wenn Ihr der Meinung seid dass man sich an einige Sprünge nicht rantasten kann, aber es gibt definitiv einige Sektionen auf der Freeride Line die für Anfänger und nicht so gute Radler gut geeignet sind sich an die Zeit in der Luft zu gewöhnen. Desweiteren kann man auf der DH (bis auf die beiden Doubbles auf der Wiese oben) komplett auf dem Boden bleiben und alles als Singletrail fahren, was ziemlich viel Spass macht. "Übung macht den Meister" und wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht dass bei Testfahrten von dem ein oder anderen richtige Fortschritte gemacht worden sind. Also nicht verzagen, anschauen und testen. 
Ride on 
Da Tino 

Ps. gute Besserung Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (25. Juni 2008)

BIKEPARKERÖFFNUNG 26.JULI mit großer Eröffnungfeier, alles weitere bitte auf der Offiziellenseite: www.bikepark-osternohe.de nachlesen.


----------



## thaper (25. Juni 2008)

da bin ich dabei. 
mr. loos bist du morgen auch mit den mädels dabei in nbg?
wir wollten a runde bucken.
glückwunsch zum 3. platz.


----------



## digger235 (27. Juni 2008)

Saubääär Alda,
congrats das ihr des auf die Beine gestellt habt.
Endlich was in der Nähe, ich kenns vom Skifahrn.
nfb


----------



## oo7 (30. Juni 2008)

Hey,

tragt mal den Park noch ein 

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/



VG


----------



## kletteraffe (8. Juli 2008)

So - noch 10,11, 12mal schlafen dann is so weit *Freude*

*schieb*


----------



## MasterChris (9. Juli 2008)

genau .... 26.Juli ist opening  
Testcenter von Intense soll auch am Start sein


----------



## kletteraffe (10. Juli 2008)

Mal so nebenbei:
Könnt ma/darf ma am Eröffnungs-WE auch unsere Zelte dort aufschlagen? 
Um quasi Feiern zu können und am näxsten Tag gleich weiter zu radeln


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Juli 2008)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Könnt ma/darf ma am Eröffnungs-WE auch unsere Zelte dort aufschlagen?


Soll das dann auch ungefähr so aussehen?!:


----------



## nicerguy (10. Juli 2008)

Klaro könnt ihr machen, da sich der Parkplatz sowieso oben befindet und da genug Platz ist bringt euer Zelt mit und lasst die Frau daheim oder draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2008)

hm. ich bin glaub ganz glücklich drüber schon ne bleibe gefunden zu haben


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

Bin evtl. auch am 26.7 dabei.

Reicht für die Downhill Strecke ein Cube AMS125 (Fox Talas 140mm, RP23 125mm)?

Habe leider kein DH-Bike


----------



## cubey (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm... würde ich auch gern wissen...

Hab ein Cube AMS Comp ... mit ähnlichem Federweg!!

Ich denke aber eher nicht oder?
Habs schon mal probiert... Federweg war nicht das problem... eher die Geometrie.... auf ein DHler oder FRer sitzt man doch etwas aufrechter.


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

Jo das ist das Problem. Es hängt halt nicht nur mit dem Federweg zusammen, sondern hauptsächlich mit der Geometrie des Rahmens und vorallem der Steifigkeit des Rahmens.

Aber würde gerne wissen, ob man dennoch ein paar Routen fahren könnte. Fahre ja hier im heimischen Wald auch einige Singletrails wo gut Jumps drinn sind.


----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2008)

also die downhill kann man schon fahren, sofern man die großen doubles (die meiner meinung nach aweng zu übertrieben für die allgemeinheit der downhiller sind) auslässt. kann man da schon ganz cool runter cruisen. macht sogar fast mehr spaß die umfahrungen zu fahren. 
auf der freeride stehn auch einige nette sachen mit denen ihr euch bestimmt anfreunden könntet. macht echt spaß und die sprünge und anderen bauten sind von anfänger bis pro ausgelegt.


----------



## cubey (15. Juli 2008)

Also ist das jetzt Fakt mit dem Zelten?
Gibt es Info was der Lift kosten wird an beiden Tagen?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (16. Juli 2008)

Wir waren gestern wieder dort: Die Shores sind so genial gebaut. Kein Wackeln, Knarzen oder sonst was: Drauf, Drüber Spaß haben 

Hoffentlich rentiert sich der Park und wir haben was nettes hier in der Gegend!

Grüße auch an einen der Erbauer mit seinem roten Golf 
Der ist gestern wieder über die Strecke geflogen, sah sehr geil aus!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Juli 2008)

Hoffe auch das des was längeres wird , schon geil was in der nähe zu haben . Freu mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.


----------



## matiosch (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten angeschaut, aber ich poste mal ein Paar Bilder:








 



 



 

Grüße und man sieht sich spätestens am Eröffnungswochenende


----------



## P4Nane (17. Juli 2008)

Heute war auch n bericht inner Zeitung:
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=850828&kat=27

und n video gibts auch dazu:

http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=850742&kat=27

werd bei der eröffnung wohl auch am start sein, sowas kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen

Lg Hannes


----------



## nicerguy (17. Juli 2008)

Und noch eins: http://www.franken-tv.de/default.aspx?ID=455&showNews=251559

Der Park steht, die Strecken sind voll fahrbereit und ab dem 26.7 für jedermann zu rocken.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. Juli 2008)

Des auf Franken-TV is ja ma geil...

...da wo der Werner sagt: "...Ich reich dem Skifahrer den Bügel hinter die Sattelstütze..."   

komische Ski jedenfalls!

vielleicht so:


```
http://www.cjd.de/public/media/bilder/news/monoski_g.jpg
```


----------



## thaper (17. Juli 2008)

kann man die dh jetzt fahren oder muss ma davor a lebensversicherung abgeschlossen haben?


----------



## pinutscho (17. Juli 2008)

Tach 
Finde die DH ganz super und eigentlich für jeden zu fahren wer sie zu häftig findet soll die strecke nicht befahren!!


----------



## thaper (17. Juli 2008)

ja klar, drum herum fahrn kann jeder, naja die sprünge gehn schon. meiner meinung aber doch etwas zu groß.


----------



## zuspät (17. Juli 2008)

http://www.pegnitz-zeitung.de/artikel.asp?art=850799&kat=21&man=14 hier auch was von der presse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinutscho (17. Juli 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ja klar, drum herum fahrn kann jeder, naja die sprünge gehn schon. meiner meinung aber doch etwas zu groß.



Drum herum fahren das ist ja dann deine aufgabe!!


----------



## thaper (17. Juli 2008)

pah das sehe ich nun als herausforderung , hab noch nie a gap auf ner dh-strecke ausgelassen. 
man könnte doch anlieger zwischen kicker und landung baun. das würde dem drum herum fahrn etwas mehr "flow" bereiten... haha.


----------



## nicerguy (17. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal ein paar Preise und Ãffnungszeiten: 
Hallo,
an den ErÃ¶ffnungstagen gelten folgende ErmÃ¤Ãigungen:

Halbtageskarte	,  4 Stunden  				    Erwachsene    		Kinder	
(10.00 bis 14.00 Uhr oder 14.00 bis 18.00 Uhr)			9,00 â¬			   7,00 â¬

Ganztageskarte	 (10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr)		                            12,00 â¬			   9,00 â¬
Ãffnungszeiten bitte unter www.bikepark-osternohe.de nachsehen.


An den normalen Betriebstagen :
Punktekarte							12,00 â¬			  10,00 â¬
Halbtageskarte							13,00 â¬			  11,00 â¬
Tageskarte							17,00 â¬			  14,00 â¬
Saisonkarte						             170,00 â¬		140,00 â¬


ÃFFNUNGSZEITEN:
Freitag:						14.00 bis 18.00 Uhr
Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertage:		10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr

In den Ferien (Bayern) 
Donnerstag bis Sonntag :			10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juli 2008)

hmpf.....Montag bis Freitags geht also nix...?


----------



## MasterChris (18. Juli 2008)

dachte ich mir auch grad  das ist sch****


----------



## thaper (18. Juli 2008)

hm. schade. aber das wusst ich scho. die preise sin so naja, erträglich. aber ich glaub der oko wird häufiger besucht.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn se den kleen Finger bekommn, wolln se glech wida de janze Hand....zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2008)

Hat nix mit Hand zu tun, sind einfach beschissene Öffnungszeiten...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. Juli 2008)

schon, aber is halt a weng schwierig, weil da ja wer(Lift-Mensch) da sein muss und wegen 3 Hanserler da hi stelln rentiert sich a net. 
An den WE´s geht halt einfach mehr und simma Froh, dass es das so überhaupt gibt...

achja und schieben kannste ja auch - ich weis.... aber das musste man bisher auch immer wenn man bei uns iwo in der Umgebung gefahren ist, nur steht da schon alles und musst net erst bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (18. Juli 2008)

Jungs, seid lieber froh, dass es Leute gibt die auch das Risiko auf sich nehmen - und das ist nicht zu verachten - so eine Sache auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich bin am Eröffnungswochenende da und ich hoffe es wird eine geile Zeit.

P.S. ich könnte noch jemanden aus Erlangen mitnehmen, müsste noch ein Platz frei sein!


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2008)

War ja nicht verachtend gemeint, ist klar das da gewisse Risiken berücksichtigt werden müssen usw.
Nur überrascht das sicher den einen oder anderen, da es für viele normal ist
mal unter der Woche Parken zu gehen, jedoch hat der Oko halt den Vorteil
das mit dem Lift genug Wanderer fahren, was in Osternohe nicht der
Fall sein wird, habe ich nicht bedacht, schade ist es dennoch.....schade
auf eine nicht verachtende Art


----------



## matiosch (18. Juli 2008)

Sei dir verziehen. Es soll ja leute geben die es auch noch schaffen den berg hochzufahren. Ich brauch keinen lift ;-)
Wir waren neulich am geißkopf und die einzigen, die sich nicht nur runter, sondern auch hochgequält haben.

Aber ab der 5. abfahrt will ich auch einen lift.

Wenn der zuspruch stimmt, könnte es ja sein, dass die liftpreise sich noch verändern...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Wenn der zuspruch stimmt, könnte es ja sein, dass die liftpreise sich noch verändern...



Nach oben....


Wie lang ist die Osternohe Strecke in etwa, um abschätzen zu können
wie lange man da Hochschieben/fahren muss...


----------



## matiosch (18. Juli 2008)

Puh..

Höhenunterschied sollen es 150 m sein, Länge ca. 1 km...

Schlagt mich aber nicht sollte es nicht stimmen.


----------



## zuspät (18. Juli 2008)

hab ich des etz irgendwo übersehen oder so? aber wie is des etz mit der kleidung? nur helm oder wie? hab mir immernoch keine schüssel zugelegt schande über mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (18. Juli 2008)

kommt immer drauf an wieviel dir dein körper wert ist.


----------



## matiosch (19. Juli 2008)

Muss man dazu was sagen?

Wenn es einen dumpfen Schlag gibt und deine Melone platzt will ich nicht in der Nähe stehen, weiß nicht wie es dort mit Duschen aussieht... 

Mal im ernst: Die Schutzkleidung würde ich nach deinem Fahrstil wählen, aber ein gewisses Mindestmaß sollte schon sein: Helm, Handschuhe.
Gut machen sich auch Schienbeinprotektoren, welche für die Ellbogen usw...


----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2008)

ein glück das ich nie melonen dabei hab. wenn man "ohne kopf" fährt kann doch eigentlich gar nix so schlimmes passiern? oder?


----------



## zuspät (19. Juli 2008)

ja danke macht mich ner fertig
sollte halt doch lieber den kopf anstatt die melone anschalten wenn ich hier poste


----------



## bengasi-rookie (23. Juli 2008)

ähh moment! 
auf der website steht:
_"Achtung Wanderer, Fußgänger und forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge, die sich im Park befinden haben Vorrang."_

soll jetzt keine wortklauberei werden, aber seit wann haben wanderer was in nem bikepark zu suchen!? 
ich mein, 'wär ja schon gern im recht, wenn ich um die kurve komm und einem sonntagsspaziergänger nicht rechtzeitig
ausweichen kann.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2008)

schlimmer als das von dir aufgezählte sind immernoch die Vögel die ihre Bikes auf der Ideallinie hochschieben müssen, wie es am OKO ständig der Fall ist....


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Juli 2008)

Edit nach deco-Wunsch:



decolocsta schrieb:


> road Rash.....kreuzungsVerkehr Wird aus dem Weg *gerammt*...


richtig so?


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juli 2008)

das gerammt hättest du noch groß und rot schreiben können, bzw. editieren


----------



## Livanh (23. Juli 2008)

hiho,
war letztes we auch schon dort, weil wir nicht mitbekommen hatten, dass noch nicht auf ist 
jedenfalls sehr schicker park, vor allem die ganzen north shore sachen sind sehr spassig.
allerdings ist bei den meisten doubles die landung imho einfach zu klein geraten. gerade weil die sprünge alle recht lang und schnell sind, sollte man da bei fast allen die landung noch etwas ausbaun.
müssen meist schon recht genau getroffen werden, sonst landet man schnell im flat, bzw wenns einen zerlegt ist das verletzungsrisiko halt gleich viel größer.

ps: hochfahren auf der strasse ist kein problem, selbst bei praktisch nicht vorhandener ausdauer


----------



## cubey (24. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> ps: hochfahren auf der strasse ist kein problem, selbst bei praktisch nicht vorhandener ausdauer



Na erzähle das nicht so laut..... wenn die Liftbetreiber kein Geld verdienen gibt es den Park bestimmt nicht lang!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (24. Juli 2008)

Bin gespannt auf Osternohe.... bin Sonntag da...


----------



## matiosch (25. Juli 2008)

Samstag fahren, abends Party, dann zelten und dann wieder fahren. So muss ein Wochenende aussehen


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Juli 2008)

genau so muß das sein!immer das volle programm mitnehmen...und spaß dabei haben!müßen wir nur heut alle brav aufessen damit wie ich beschlossen hab am we bestes wetter ist.

p.s. die dh-doubles haben z.zt. grad noch die richtige größe,hoffe da geht noch was


----------



## twostroketomsi (25. Juli 2008)

ich bin ja auf die anwohner in osternohe gespannt. wenn ich mich erinnere, wie die im winter immer abrippen, wenn man in der seitenstrasse auf höhe des lifthauses gewendet hat... ich glaube, die osternoher halten das nicht aus, wenn es jetzt das ganze jahr so abgeht...


----------



## ringo14 (25. Juli 2008)

so noch einmal schlafen und dann gehts los...*freuuuuuuu* 
ham die doubles heute noch a bisl nachgeschaufelt!!!


----------



## Jayson213 (25. Juli 2008)

doubles nachgeschaufelt?klingt ausgezeichnet...größer?...freu mich auch schon auf morgen,hoff das da einiges geht.
mit den anwohner hoff ich auch mal das es geht,aber erstmal schauen weil ja oben die parkplätze angedacht sind...


----------



## matiosch (26. Juli 2008)

Morgen wird's grandios, 1x noch arbeiten und dann ab ins gepackte auto.
Das wird super geil 

Ich hoffe das die steilen wände noch etwas nachgeben, die sind ja fast senkrecht


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juli 2008)

Jetzt gehts los.


----------



## Asator (26. Juli 2008)

scheise ich hab immernoch keine mitfahrgelegenheit.. also wenn jemand ausm raum pegnitz runterfährt..  hätt auch 4 fach ständer wenn der platz nich reicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monstersgame (26. Juli 2008)

Heute war eröffnung !! War super !! Bloß leider hats meinen Kollegen hingehaut    Wer war noch alles ?


----------



## thaper (26. Juli 2008)

vermutlich halb bayern, was man so gehört hat.


----------



## monstersgame (26. Juli 2008)

Ja das kann sein  War echt zu geil


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juli 2008)

So bin etz wieder daheim, man wahr das geil!!!


----------



## monstersgame (26. Juli 2008)

Find die Downhill i-wie nicht so den renner ^^


----------



## thaper (26. Juli 2008)

ich auch net. is irgendwie mehr slopehill. darum war ich auch net da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juli 2008)

Naja geht scho is halt aweng verblockt und nicht so flowig, dafür is der Freeride einfach nur geil mit vielen Abzweigungen von leicht bis heftig . Ich glaub mich hats heut sechs mal zerbrößelt überall Blaueflecken und Schürfwunden.Aber ich komm auf jeden wieder.


----------



## thaper (26. Juli 2008)

hä? wo bistn du downhill gefahrn? da is doch nix verblockt, dieses rumgespringe suckt, weils nix technisches gibt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal die ham doch auch Bilder gemacht weiß jemand wo man die ankucken kann.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Juli 2008)

Ja ganz normal bin aber bei den Sprüngen ausenrum gefahren , man muss halt viel Bremsen und des niemt aweng in flow raus fiend ich .


----------



## monstersgame (26. Juli 2008)

Ja frag ich mich auch naja im freeride bereich gabs nur wenige stellen die echt hart waren


----------



## thaper (26. Juli 2008)

ja, auf der freeride kannst ja auch viel wähln. ich find dort diese schotterbodenwellen im mittleren teil ganz witzig.


----------



## monstersgame (26. Juli 2008)

Ja die tables sind da viieel zu kurz und zu klein


----------



## Fraser__ (27. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute auch dabei, beim geilsten Bike-Event im Nürnberger Raum seit Ewigkeiten!!!

Das Wetter war der Oberhammer und Strecken sind richtig gut geworden. Die Freeride-Abfahrt kann man auf viele verschiede Arten und Weisen Fahren und kombinieren. Die Streckenabschnitte sind entsprechend ihres Schwierigkeitsgrades gekennzeichnet. Auch für Anfänger sind hier ein paar richtig lustige Sachen dabei! Der große Drop am Ende der Strecke ist jedoch schon wirklich beeindruckend! Ich habs heute genossen, unterm Redbull-Sonnenzelt im Liegestuhl zu relxen, mich mit Musik beschallen zu lassen und den Abgebrühten bei 5 Meter Drops zuzuschauen.

Der Downhill wiederum ist Geschmackssache. Im oberen Teil gefällt er mit einem schnellen, schmalen Trail mit zwei drei schönen Stufen, einer Passage über einen kleinen Felsen und einer Steilkurve. Im unteren Teil wirds halt schneller und breiter und es sind ein paar Doubles/Sprünge drin, die mir persönlich ne Stufe zu krass sind. (Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich ziemlich vorsichtig bin)

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, wurden heute ca. 150 Liftkarten verkauft. Meine Befürchtung, dass bei regem Parkbetrieb die Strecken überfüllt sein könnten, hat sich nicht bestätigt. Selbst heute an der Eröffnung hatte ich zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl, dass zu viele Leute auf der Strecke sind, die sich gegenseitig behindern.

Was am heutigen Tag einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt, ist, dass mein Kumpel sich auf der Freeride Strecke langgelegt hat und sich dabei höchstwahrscheinlich das Schulterblatt angebrochen hat. 7 Wochen zum verheilen.

Abschließend möchte ich den Erbauern des Bikeparks Osternohe herzlich gratulieren zu dem, was sie auf die Beine gestellt haben. Ich wünsche mir, dass auch die Anwohner diese Chance erkennen und etwas draus machen. So ein gut laufender Bikepark, der fast das ganze Jahr über läuft ist auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor, der nicht zu verachten ist. Biker sind halt ein etwas anderes Volk als Skifahrer, sehen zumindest anders aus.
Ich hoffe, dass der Bikepark Osternohe gut besucht bleibt und gepflegt wird. Dann können wir noch lange dieses Privileg, einen Bikepark in Nürnberg vor der Haustür zu haben, genießen!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Juli 2008)




----------



## matiosch (27. Juli 2008)

Dazu gibt es nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen! 

Zu den verletzten:

Die Bergwacht musste laut Aussage eines "Offziellen" 15 Mal raus, die meisten gingen glei hab ins Krankenhaus mit Brüchen usw...

Gute Besserung von hier aus!


Was mir noch einfällt:

Ich wäre heute für ein geiles Foto mit allen Ridern vor'm Drop, das wäre etwas für ein Poster 

Ich würd es kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (27. Juli 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> vermutlich halb bayern, was man so gehört hat.



glaub ich sofort 

wir sind extra zum OKO gefahren, der trail war wie ausgestorben  
fast keiner war da.... geil


----------



## matteo (27. Juli 2008)

matiosch schrieb:


> Zu den Verletzten:
> Die Bergwacht musste laut Aussage eines "Offziellen" 15 Mal raus, die meisten gingen glei hab ins Krankenhaus mit Brüchen usw...


Soweit mir das berichtet wurde lief das gestern recht chaotisch und ist dringend verbesserungsbedürftig:

1. Die Bergwacht ist für medizinische Notfälle nicht eingerichtet und auch nicht ausgerüstet und kann deshalb wenig ausrichten.

2. Der mit den beiden gebrochenen Unterarmen (wurde gestern noch operiert und ist soweit wohlauf) saß 25 Minuten an der Unfallstelle mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht, bis er endlich weggeholt wurde.

3. Der Krankenwagen auf dem Weg dorthin muß sich mehrfach verfahren haben, weil keine Einweisung erfolgte.

Bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Art gehören ein Sanka und ein Medizinmann vor Ort und einer der sich auf der Strecke auskennt damit die Rettungskräfte nicht erst das Unfallopfer suchen müssen.

Gruß matteo.


----------



## MasterChris (27. Juli 2008)

das ist ja sehr schwach ... 
wo hatten die ihren kopf bei der planung??! 

an alles gedacht, nur an das nich oder wie?!


----------



## thaper (27. Juli 2008)

und dabei haben sich scho so viele vor der eröffnung dort schon vom krankenwagen abholen lassen.


----------



## S*P*J (27. Juli 2008)

matteo schrieb:


> Soweit mir das berichtet wurde lief das gestern recht chaotisch und ist dringend verbesserungsbedürftig:
> 
> 1. Die Bergwacht ist für medizinische Notfälle nicht eingerichtet und auch nicht ausgerüstet und kann deshalb wenig ausrichten.
> 
> ...


 


so ein schwachsinn, war gestern den ganzen tag da und da ist nichts chaotisch abgelaufen...war alles bestens.


zu 1. Am gk gibts auch nur eine Bergwacht und am OKO auch, bei skifahren gibts auch nur ne Bergwacht...also was willst du? 

zu 2. 25min, na und? was wäre passiert wenn es abends auf dem local Trail passiert wäre, da hätte ihm gar keiner gefunden. Und er soll froh sein das sie ihm geholt haben und er net den Berg runterlaufen musste. Verabschidet euch von dem Gedanken, das überall ein Sanka am besten mit nem Notarzt rumsteht...falls euch das so wichtig ist würde ich mir Gedanken machen ob der Sport des richtige für dich ist.

zu 3. Beim nächsten mal weiss auch der Sanka wo es lang geht.


Gruß SPJ


----------



## decolocsta (27. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das hört sich alles schon sehr drastisch an,

15 verletzte, bei 150 Liftkarten,
am Oko Rennen waren es glaub ich 200 Teilnehmer und es musste soviel ich weiß nur einer in KH, ich glaub das ist das Resultat aus Megagaps, Drops und was weiß ich die so ausgelegt wurden das man auf die "Friss oder Stirb" Methode rüber muss, ohne sich rantasten zu können.

Ein Kollege hier aus Bayreuth hat sich beide Unterarme gebrochen, und der Junge fährt wirklich sehr sehr gut.

Angeblich kann man nichtma alles Umfahren, irgendeinen Roadgap muss man springen, bei der Landung soll es einen gut raushebeln und gleich danach kommt ein Anlieger, da solls auch gut viele gelegt haben...

....Hm, Oko und Silbersattel, ich werd euch denk ich erstma treu bleiben..

SPJ, hoffe zwar nie das es dir passiert, aber wenn du schwer verletzt 25 Minuten auf Hilfe wartend rumliegst, kommt dir Zeit dir sicher vor wie eine Ewigkeit und in so einer Situation dauert 1 Minute schon ewig.
Bei solchen Events sind Sanis in kurzen Abständen Pflicht, beim IXS am Ochsenkopf waren diese wirklich sehr Zahlreich und an jedem Streckenabschnitt wäre spätestens nach 3 Minuten hilfe.


----------



## S*P*J (27. Juli 2008)

ah jetzt sind es schon 25 verletzte...meine Freundin hat sich auf Hometrail beide Flossen gebrochen, dann hat sie ein Kumpel erstmal heimgefahren und von dort aus ins KH, rex hat sich beide Flossen am GK gebrochen und ist noch zur Berwacht gelaufen, klar kann man alles immer irgendwie besser machen, aber es gibt keinen Fullservice wie bei einem WC Rennen z.B.


----------



## thaper (27. Juli 2008)

also springen "muss" man eigentlich gar nichts. aber wenn ma das zeug net springen will kann man auch gleich daheim bleiben oder an oko fahrn 
rock n ride is in wildbad auch noch mit 2 gebrochenen unterarmen die biker cross runter gelaufen.


----------



## biker-wug (27. Juli 2008)

Hi, war zwar am WE nicht dabei, aber bin selber RettAss und weiß, dass die Hilfskräfte eine Einweisung bekommen haben, zwecks anfahrtsweg usw.!!

Da kann man sicher den Verantwortlichen keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Wartezeit hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, könnt ihr mir glauben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. Juli 2008)

ups, hab die Zahl geändert,
hab mich da vertan, sry.


Naja, klar, wobei das ja nicht so der Kritikpunkt ist,
im normalen Parkbetrieb sind auch keine Sanis vor Ort.
Das sehe ich eher weniger als Problem.

Was ich jedoch schlimm finde,
anscheinend haben sich die ganzen Befürchtungen
bewahrheitet, seit Anfang an kursiert ja die Sorge
bei den Leuten das der Park nicht der Einsteigerfreundlichste
ist, bzw. nicht so die Möglichkeit bietet sich ranzutasten.

Und falls das wirklich so sein sollte das nicht alles umfahrbar ist,
sprich nicht an jeder harten Stelle die Möglichkeit besteht
eine Chickenline zu fahren, ist das schon sehr schade.

Naja, werds mir aber selber mal ansehen,
nur trübt es einem teils ein wenig du Lust.


----------



## wpww (27. Juli 2008)

naja ich  fahr jetzt seit nem Monat und des war meine erste bikepark fahrt, und ich find das man trotzdem ganz gut runterkommt! und man kann eigntlich alles umfahren !  aber bin etz au net runter gekrochen  

kaputte hinterbremse musst ich gasgeben


----------



## thaper (27. Juli 2008)

also ich find die freeride is scho ziemlich einsteigerfreundlich, mit wirklich kleinen drops und kickern und sowas.


----------



## S*P*J (27. Juli 2008)

genau thaper...das trifft den Punkt. An der freeride kannst dich an die dicken Dinger rantasten und wenn du da sicher und schnell duchkommst kannst auch den DH machen.


----------



## thaper (27. Juli 2008)

achja, welcome back palmer


----------



## P4Nane (27. Juli 2008)

hab mir vllt den meniscus gerissen weil n kollege in der steilkurve stand und ichs nimmer abbresmsen konnte, am Montag gibts die genaue Diagnose. Aber die Krankenwagen fahrer sind wohl echt zwischen Lauf und Osternohe nur Hin- und- her geshuttelt, bei meinem Fall hatter noch 2 andere auch gleich mitgenommen.

Meinem geschmack nach war zu viel los deswegen kam es auch zu den vielen unfällen.

Aber die strecke sieht echt sau geil aus, hab leider nur 2 abfahrten geschaft aber wenn ich wieder kann komm ich glei wieder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## **lukas** (27. Juli 2008)

servus jungs und mädls,
ich war gestern bei der eröffnug  da und es war eig sehr cool mann hat ein red bull an der kasse bekommen,es waren alle super freundlich, das mit dem sessellift war gewöhnungs bedürftig aber besser als schieben und hoch fahren.
Die hindernisse waren echt ok manche konnte ma leider sehr schlecht fahren zb die beiden boxxen  die leider meiner meinung viel zu schmal sind und zu kurz genau so wie die landungen, die waren eher komisch  auch ein step up wo ma in eine wing rein hüpft die so kurz ist wo ma am besten mim bmx fahren könnte die ma aber auch umfahren konnte.
Die sprünge waren oft mit viel zu schmalen landungen und zu kurzen landungen gebaut auch für anfänger war es schwierig an die großen sachen heranzu tasten was leider schade ist.
Auch bei großen dropp am schluss ist man oft zu weit gesprungen weil die landung einfach viel zu kurz war und dass hat dann sehr gestaucht.

Aber großen respekt was die jungs da gebaut haben find ich echt gut auch einen bike park in nürnberger umgebung zu haben
mit bischen nachbesserung ist der park echt sau cool 

und dass jemand 25 min warten muss wenn er sich die unterarme oder handgelenke gebrochen hatt  ist auch nicht so  die katastrophe ich hab den typen selbst gesehn  und angebl hatt er einfach komisch abgebremst und dann ist er gestürtz   
wenn ma erwartet das wennman stürtz dass sofort in der nächsten min ein sani da ist dann soll er vor krankenhasu biken oder sonst was machen es ist selbstverständlcih dass die helfer bischen zeit brauchen um an der unfall stelle sind  und schlecht organisiert war es find ich auch nicht  

fand den park ganz cool wenn  sehr cool was die leute da gebaut haben  und hofe dass an der eine oder anderen stelle ein wenig nach gebessert wird  thx  

wÄhr rechdschraibfeler fintet darv si behalden ok    oder sich in der zeit lieber aufs bike hocken ok


----------



## wpww (27. Juli 2008)

ja der park is auf jedenfall geil!  ich shcau die videos immer wieder gerne an


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich finde das hört sich alles schon sehr drastisch an,
> 
> 15 verletzte, bei 150 Liftkarten,
> am Oko Rennen waren es glaub ich 200 Teilnehmer und es musste soviel ich weiß nur einer in KH, ich glaub das ist das Resultat aus Megagaps, Drops und was weiß ich die so ausgelegt wurden das man auf die "Friss oder Stirb" Methode rüber muss, ohne sich rantasten zu können.
> ...



warst du denn da ?! soweit ichs gesehen hab hats grad an den großen sachen keinen zerrissen.
der dh is klar als schwere strecke gekennzeichnet.
im freeride is für jeden was dabei.
man kann ALLES umfahren, egal auf welcher strecke. so ein schmarrn, dass man gaps oder sonstwas fahren muss.
habs vorher schon mal geschrieben, die sprünge haben meist recht kleine landungen, bzw eigtl nur die doubles. drops und gaps passen alle.
je mehr man fährt, desto flowiger wirds. einfach nur noch fun.
aber es ist nicht der leichteste park.


----------



## kletteraffe (27. Juli 2008)

von deco:
"Ein Kollege hier aus Bayreuth hat sich beide Unterarme gebrochen, und der Junge fährt wirklich sehr sehr gut."

Das glaub ich dir gern. Ich hab ihm beigestanden bis die Bergwacht da war. Er wollte den Sprung abbrechen, zu stark gebremst und dann isser vor der Landung kopfüber eingeschlagen (der Rollstuhl hat schon gewunken). 
Das Ganze war so früh, dass es vielleicht seine erste oder zweite Fahrt war. Auch wenn ichn geübter Fahrer bin sollte ich mich erst mal aklimatisieren. 

Nichts desto trotz wünsch ich ihm wirklich gute Besserung und dass er irgendwann mal wieder aufm Radl sitzt. Tapfer war er ohne Frage  Genau richtig passiert vor den Sommerferien - so eine ******* 

Mir tut nur dermaßen der Arsch weh - bin wie ein nasser Sack ausm Lift gefallen und direkt aufm Steiß - is auchn Scheiß


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> im freeride is für jeden was dabei.


Schon, aber es trübt irgendwie den Spaß, wenn man nur 50% aller Sprünge machen kann, weil man keine Lust hat sich an einem 5m-Gap zu zerlegen. Außerdem frage ich mich, warum z.B. die Doubles am Anfang vom Downhill keine Tables sind. Denen, die eh weit genug kommen, kanns egal sein ob zwischen den beiden Hügeln nichts oder ein Erdhaufen ist. Die anderen könnten sich dann aber herantasten, könnten ausprobieren, wie schnell man sein muss, um die Landung zu treffen. Man könnte den Park also ohne große Probleme "anfängerfreundlicher" machen.

Ich glaube auch, dass sich fast keiner an den ganz großen Dingern zerlegt hat, weil die Leute in Osternohe kaum die Möglichkeit haben, ihr Können weiter zu entwickeln. Deshalb sind nur die, die es wirklich können die großen Sachen gefahren und der Rest hatte vielleicht Spaß, aber kaum Erfolgserlebnisse/Fortschritte.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Angeblich kann man nichtma alles Umfahren, irgendeinen Roadgap muss man springen, bei der Landung soll es einen gut raushebeln und gleich danach kommt ein Anlieger, da solls auch gut viele gelegt haben...


Ich glaub ich weiß welche Stelle du meinst. Hab da auch einen ziemlich übel abfliegen gesehen, dem ist aber nix weiter passiert. Man kann den Roadgap zwar umfahren, die Umfahrung ist aber ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig und von Flow kann man da auch nicht gerade sprechen. 
Insgesamt finde ich, dass die Strecken nicht besonders für Anfänger geeignet sind. Viele haben fast die ganze Strecke lang die Bremsen schleifen lassen und hatten trotzdem noch mit der Strecke zu kämpfen. Es ist also vermutlich vielen einfach zu steil/schnell. Obwohl Osternohe nicht so verblockt ist wie der Ochsenkopf, kam kaum Flow zustande...


> ....Hm, Oko und Silbersattel, ich werd euch denk ich erstma treu bleiben..


 Bin dabei! Mit ein paar Monaten oder Jahren mehr Erfahrung und einer Krankenhaustagegeldversicherung komm ich dann mal zurück nach Osternohe



> ***lukas**:*
> es ist selbstverständlcih dass die helfer bischen zeit brauchen um an der unfall stelle sind und schlecht organisiert war es find ich auch nicht


Es ist aber (meiner Meinung nach) nicht selbstverständlich dass die sich verfahren und erstmal nach dem Verunfallten suchen müssen. Das zeugt doch wohl von schlechter Organisation!


----------



## S*P*J (27. Juli 2008)

Flow definiert doch jeder anders...
fürm einen ist flow wenn er coole trails mit Anliegern in den Alpen heizen kann. Andere finden halt curve wallride, curved wallride kleines Gap langer wallride flowig.
Des mit dem DH finde ich jetzt auch nicht besonders schlimm, ist halt einfach ne schwarze Piste. Entweder du weisst das du es kannst und probierst es, oder du trainierst so lange wo anders bist du die nötige technik bzw. den  Speed dafür drauf hast.
allerdings hab ich auch ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte:

1. beide Boxen zu klein und zu nah beisammen
2. die Tabels oder was das sein soll funktionieren vorne und hinten nicht, da müssen solche Dirts wie bei "you go first" hin, dann macht der abschnitt Spass!
3. die Konstruktion wo mein vorredner beschrieben hat ist sicherlich auch mit dem BMX tricky, abreisen!


----------



## zuspät (27. Juli 2008)

hi war heut auch am start. muss zwar sagen dass mir der vergleich zu anderen parks fehlt, aber die erste rund hab ich echt im schneckentempo durchgezogen 
find ja die dh-strecke scho geil, liegt aber auch daran dass da heut praktisch nix los war. die meisten sind die fr strecke gefahren. was die umfahrungen usw. angeht find ich nach 2 3 mal fahren weiß man wo und wie man umfahren kann. ok ich hab mich in den kleinen bach auf der dh-strecke reingelassen aber lustig wars trotzdem aua meine handgelenke

was den sani-service angeht locker bleiben die leute tun ihr bestes dass des ab und zu und grad bei solchen veranstaltungen net ganz so klappt sollte zumindest tolleriert werden


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. Juli 2008)

> was den sani-service angeht locker bleiben die leute tun ihr bestes dass des ab und zu und grad bei solchen veranstaltungen net ganz so klappt sollte zumindest tolleriert werden



also nachdem sich heute einer übel beim DH zerlegt hat war aber schon nach ca 5min der heli da, ging schon fix find ich.


----------



## zuspät (27. Juli 2008)

na also geht doch


----------



## Matze1993 (27. Juli 2008)

Servus ich war beide Tage oben und muss sagen ich als absoluter Anfänger bin super zurecht gekommen weis nicht was ihr habt. Mann kann alle Sprünge umfahren einfach Geil.

Super Leute Super Stimmung alles SUPER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schon, aber es trübt irgendwie den Spaß, wenn man nur 50% aller Sprünge machen kann, weil man keine Lust hat sich an einem 5m-Gap zu zerlegen. Außerdem frage ich mich, warum z.B. die Doubles am Anfang vom Downhill keine Tables sind. Denen, die eh weit genug kommen, kanns egal sein ob zwischen den beiden Hügeln nichts oder ein Erdhaufen ist. Die anderen könnten sich dann aber herantasten, könnten ausprobieren, wie schnell man sein muss, um die Landung zu treffen. Man könnte den Park also ohne große Probleme "anfängerfreundlicher" machen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass sich fast keiner an den ganz großen Dingern zerlegt hat, weil die Leute in Osternohe kaum die Möglichkeit haben, ihr Können weiter zu entwickeln. Deshalb sind nur die, die es wirklich können die großen Sachen gefahren und der Rest hatte vielleicht Spaß, aber kaum Erfolgserlebnisse/Fortschritte.
> 
> ...



oben auf der freeride gibts alles zwischen 50cm, 1m, und wenn man schnell is 2m, ohne gap. seh nicht wieso man da nicht üben kann. steil ists auch nirgendwo, wenn du da überall mit panikbremse unterwegs bist, bremste auch in jedem anderm park dauernd, eher mehr.
der dh ist als schwer gekennzeichnet. ihr fahrt doch auch net ski und geht auf ne schwarze piste und beschwert euch, dass es zu steil ist.


----------



## markus92 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich finden den Bikepark bis auf einige schon genannte Sachen sehr gelungen.

Die FR ist sehr schön zu fahren und es ist echt von halben Meter bis 3m alles dabei. Die Dh finde ich auch für mich etwas zu schwer, Tables würden den Spaß deutlich erhöhen, aber der Bikepark steht ja noch am Anfangsstadium, kann ja noch werden 

Da ja viele Bilder gemacht wurden, könnten sich die "Bildermacher" hier mal melden und Bilder reinstellen


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass die Doubles nicht 2m sondern eher so 4m auseinander liegen. Man kann sich also nicht wirklich herantasten, da es keinen vergleichbaren Table gibt(außer vielleicht den Holzkicker mit der Holzlandung ganz am Anfang). Außerdem ist es besser, sich am jeweiligen Sprung heran zu tasten, da ja nicht jeder 4m-Sprung gleich ist...

Zum Bremsen: Besonders im unteren Bereich waren die Abschnitte mit den Anliegern recht steil. Das und die losen Steine(vielleicht auch die falschen Reifen) haben wahrscheinlich dazu geführt, dass viele rumgerutscht und teilweise auch mit dem Vorderrad weggedriftet sind. Hab das oft genug gesehen. Das wird aber evtl. besser, wenn die Strecke eingefahren ist.


----------



## bike_schrat (27. Juli 2008)

Bericht Nürnberger Zeitung: http://www.nz-online.de/artikel.asp?art=856704&kat=30


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Juli 2008)

siehste Livanh, die Presse bestätigt meinen Eindruck:


> Es geht verdammt steil runter links und rechts des Schlepplifts in Osternohe bei Schnaittach.


----------



## omaalex (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde das der Park echt gut gelungen ist. Man hat einen Lift - was sehr sehr gut ist- und 2sehr ansprucvhsvolle Strecken! Die DH finde ich ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die Freeride ist der Hammer!!!!
Man kommt überall sehr sauber runter und ist auch flowig!

Einige Leute beschweren sich das es keine Chickenways gibt! Ich weis bis heute nicht wo die waren!!!! Ich persönlich bin das erste mal als ich da runter bin um mir die Strecke anzuschauen nur den Chickenway gefahren. -vielleicht sollten das einige Leute auch mal machen um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen und nicht danach herum heulen weil sie sich was gebrochen haben- 
Es ist sehr Schade das es so viele zerlegt hat aber dieser Sport bringt auch gefahren mit. 

Vielleicht sollte man die Doubles größer machen.Sind schon echt ein wenig zu kurz geraten. - so wie in Bischofs ... - Aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Ich persönlich werde auf jedenfall wieder nach Osternohe zurück kommen ...


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Juli 2008)

servus.
ich für meine person muß auch eingestehen das ganze we vor ort gewesen zu sein und muß sagen das ich voll auf meine kosten gekommen bin.
das mit den verunfallten ist schon teilweise recht heftig gewesen,von hier aus auch meine besten genesungswünsche, wobei man aber teilweise auch von übermut sprechen sollte.
gerade was es anbelangt wenn ein neuer bikepark auf macht muß ich doch für meine person erstmal alles aus-checken und schauen wie der verlauf der strecken etc ist und kann nich einfach drauf los fahren und dann sehen das es nix für mich...wenn ich mein fahrkönnen einschätzen kann,solten auch nich soviele stürze bei rauskommen die des öfteren durch übermut oder unachtsamkeit entstanden sind.
ich finde den bikepark sehr ansprechend, finde das für alle etwas dabei ist!zudem finde ich es gerade gut das einige vielleicht nur 50% fahren konnten, es wäre ja doch schon sehr erschreckend langweilig wenn alle gleich alles fahren könnten.so bleiben ja immer noch steigerungsmöglichkeiten.
zu der landung von dem letzten großen drop: die is genau richtig!wenn du zu weit runter springst bist du einfach zu schnell...es sind auch leute mit hardtail gesprungen...das spricht ja wohl für sich und die baukunst.
und ich habe schon verlauten gehört das auch für ganz neue neulinge eine spur von oben bis unten geplant werden soll die komplett leicht zu fahren sein wird,mit ganz kleinen sprüngen zum probieren etc...

war eine sehr gelunge bikepark-eröffnung!


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Juli 2008)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> wenn ich mein fahrkönnen einschätzen kann,solten auch nich soviele stürze bei rauskommen die des öfteren durch übermut oder unachtsamkeit entstanden sind.


Schau dir mal deine Signatur an.


----------



## markus92 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

was mir aufgefallen ist, es sind sehr viele Kinder (unter 14) mit billig MTB runtergefahren und das nur mit einem normalen Schalenhelm. Sowas finde ich gehört sich raussortiert, weil die Kinder können das ganze noch nicht wirklich einschätzen und ohne richtige Schutzausrüstung sollte sowieso nichts gehen.
Das gilt auch für die älteren Herren, die mit ihren Trekking-Rädern mit normalen Helm runtergedüst sind. 

@Bikeparkleitung
Macht bitte eine Helm- UND Protektorenpflicht und kontrolliert das auch und vorallem, wenn ihr so Noobs (soll auf keinen Fall abwertend klingen, nur haben die da m.M.n nichts verloren) seht, sofort rausnehmen und auf einen Kinderparcour stellen. Müsste man halt erst bauen, aber wenn ich das oben richtig verstanden habe, ist sowas schon in "Planung".

Ich bin selber erst 15, habe aber eine komplette Schutzausrüstung an und habe zuvor mein Können so trainiert, dass ich auf solche Strecken fahren kann. (soll nicht Selbstverliebt oder überheblich rüberkommen, bin nämlich selber noch ein Anfänger, aber m.M.n nach eben gut genug sowas zu befahren)

Ride On
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (27. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute,

normalerweise halte ich mich vornehm zurück, wenn es darum geht so kontroverse Themen in einem Forum zu diskutieren, aber hier muß ich mal einschreiten und eine Lanze FÜR Osternohe brechen. Viele der letzten Posts basieren auf irgendwelchen Gerüchten und Vermutungen. Ich war am Wochenende vorort und kann nur sagen: Hut ab! Der Park ist sehr gelungen und auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Natürlich muß man den Liftbetreibern bzw. Organisatoren und Streckenbauern auch Fehler einräumen, aber bitte... der Park ist doch noch blutjung. Gebt ihm eine Chance. Kein Bikepark dieser Welt wurde an einem Tag erbaut und war sofort perfekt und vollkommen. Wer meint es besser zu können, soll man versuchen in einer ähnlich kurzen Zeit ein solch super Gelände zu erschaffen und so einen gut organisierten Event auf die Beine zu stellen. Die Strecken sind sehr individuell kombinierbar, und stecken voller Speed und Flow. Es ist definitiv für jeden Anspruch etwas geboten, wobei eine noch simplere Strecke mit einheitlich leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Planung ist. Es gibt an jedem anspruchsvolleren Hindernis eine gut gemachte Chickenline die Sinn und auch Spaß macht. Auch die Downhillpiste hat durchaus ihre Berechtigung. Sie ist, wie alle Strecken bzw. Hindernisse gekennzeichnet und wird diesem Anpruch auch gerecht. Man kann es dabei aber nicht jedem Recht machen, das ist doch ganz klar. Es soll ja auch für die etwas erfahreneren Leute etwas geboten werden,die mit solchen Doubles z.B. kein Problem haben. Und um auch das Thema der vielen Verletzten mal aufzugreifen.. Sicherlich ist der Park mit seinen Pisten anspruchsvoll und selektiv, doch das ist doch das, was alle immer wollen.. größer, schneller, weiter. So kann doch jeder wachsen und sein persönliches Fahrerlevel nach oben pushen. Selbstüberschätzung ist da aber fehl am Platz. Wer die Parkregeln befolgt und sich die Trails anschaut bevor er sie befährt, der läuft auch nicht Gefahr in eine ungewollt gefährliche Situation zu geraten!! 

Also macht mal den Park nicht schlechter als er ist. Wir sollten alle froh sein, daß es Leute gibt die sich für uns und unseren Sport so den Arsch aufreißen und einen Bikepark schaffen. Wer keine Lust darauf hat und immer nur alles mies macht, der kann sich ja einen anderen Park suchen, oder zu Hause bleiben! Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht. In diesem Sinne noch ein Zitat: "Achtet lieber auf die wichtigen Dinge des Lebens... immer genug Luft in den Reifen und den Helm nicht vergessen!"

Danke Osternohe für dieses geile Wochenende!!     Ride on

                                           Golzman


----------



## wpww (27. Juli 2008)

ohhh bekommich ganz gänsehaut wenns die ganze zeit einen zerlegt  

meine beläge sind auch verglast nach der ersten abfahrt ^^ 

muss mich mal erkundigen was anfängerfreundlicher is ....

mit dem lift komm ich au i wie net klar ^^ 2 mal hab ich nen abgang gemacht, stell mich warscheinlich nur zu doof an 

ja is scho richtig was mein vorgänger sagt, geil isses auf jedenfall und auch wenn ich net alles mitnehemn kann was der park bietet , fahr ich trotzdem gern runter ! 

is mal was anderes wie nur durchn wald und paar selbst gebaute kicker zu springen OSTERNOHE BIKE TEAM ihr habts drauf


----------



## marcie (28. Juli 2008)

Sorry, aber von einem der Erbauer wurde einige Seiten vorher behauptet, dass von Tourenfahrer bis Pro alles dabei ist. Das kann man jetzt sehen wie man will, aber was ist mit den Fahrern die so mittendrin sind und nicht unbedingt die 5 Meter Dinger machen wollen. Ich habe mir die Strecke vor einiger Zeit selber angeschaut und muss sagen, bei vielen Sprüngen kann man nicht von Rantasten reden. Was soll das dann, wenn ich nur 30% fahren kann, es aber anders probagiert wird, indem man sagt dann fahr die Chickenways. Dafür brauch ich dann keine 17 Euro ausgeben, wenn ich frustriert nach Hause fahre. Dann sollen die Betreiber bitteschön auch so ehrlich sein und sagen, dass es zum größten Teil nur für fortgeschrittene Fahrer ist.

Ich fahr ja nicht in nen Park, um dann Chichenways zu fahren. 15 Verletzte sprechen eine deutliche Sprache und jeder der diesen Sport macht weiß, dass es mit Selbstüberschätzung nicht immer was zu tun hat. Es ist doch vielmehr so, dass wenn man die Sprünge vor der Nase hat, will man sie ja auch irgendwie meistern.


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

Golzman schrieb:


> Natürlich muß man den Liftbetreibern bzw. Organisatoren und Streckenbauern auch Fehler einräumen, aber bitte... der Park ist doch noch blutjung. Gebt ihm eine Chance.


Wir geben ihm sogar noch kostenlose Verbesserungsvorschläge.



> Wer meint es besser zu können, soll man versuchen in einer ähnlich kurzen Zeit ein solch super Gelände zu erschaffen und so einen gut organisierten Event auf die Beine zu stellen.


 Ich glaube das meint keiner. Aber kritisieren darf man doch wohl trotzdem. An dem Park gibt es gutes(z.B. die Kennzeichnung der Schwierigkeit an jeder Ecke) aber auch schlechtes. Und wenn das keiner nennt, wundern sich nachher alle, warum keiner kommt...



> Sicherlich ist der Park mit seinen Pisten anspruchsvoll und selektiv, doch das ist doch das, was alle immer wollen.. größer, schneller, weiter. So kann doch jeder wachsen und sein persönliches Fahrerlevel nach oben pushen.


 Das geht aber aufgrunf bereits angesprochener Gründe nur bedingt in Osternohe.




marcie schrieb:


> 15 Verletzte


 nur am Samstag


----------



## Livanh (28. Juli 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Das geht aber aufgrunf bereits angesprochener Gründe nur bedingt in Osternohe.




und wie du auch von fahranfängern gehöhrt hast gehts doch.
auf dem freeride is kein einziger double. in der mitte gibts genug tables. die kleine dual strecke hat auch 2 kleine tables. neben den shores ist auch einer. drops gibts in jeder größe.
und es sei nochmal gesagt: der dh ist als SEHR SCHWER ausgeschildert !
was beschweren sich da anfänger über die sprünge? wobei der sogar problemlos spassig ohne die zu fahren ist.
ich frage mich wirklich, wie man dazu kommt den park, bzw einen sprung verantwortlich zu machen wenns einen legt. vorraus geht da IMMER ein fahrfehler (ausser ein northshore kracht zam :> ), völlig unabhängig ob der sprung nun groß klein eckig oder sonstwas ist, nur man SELBST fährt und entscheidet folglich auch. um die entscheidung zu treffen braucht man oft einfach zeit, man muss sich die sachen anschaun etc.
"ja aber die fahranfänger....". gerade DIE sollten besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn sie unsicher sind den sprung halt noch ein paar mal auslassen, jemand vorfahren lassen ders kann.
und es stimmt einfach nicht, dass man sich dort nicht rantasten kann. in meiner gruppe waren auch leute dabei, die bei den kleinen 50cm kannten angefangen haben und am ende des tages bei 1m angelangt sind.
gerade die großen sachen sollten vielleicht immer auch gefährlich aussehehn, denn das sind sie meist auch 
wenn man meint alles fahren zu müssen, weil man im park ist, wies weiter oben wer geschrieben hat, dann sollte man vielleicht seine eigene einstellung überdenken...
beim rad fahren wird man crashen, JEDER. gewöhnt euch dran.
aber leute die andere dafür verantwortlich machen, was sie wo, wann und wie fahren können sind mir eh ein rätsel 
absolut blutige anfänger sind mit osternohe wirklich nicht gut beraten.
für alle die MTB fahren gibts genug, so seh ich das.

@ scheuert: wie du den artikel in den nn zu deinen gunsten auslegst ist mir auch schleierhaft. das dort zitierte mädel war mit mir dort, schau nur einer an was sie zu sagen hat 

ps: hi jessi ;P


----------



## fabs8 (28. Juli 2008)

Morgen Miteinander...

also ich fands ganz nett aber der Renner ist der Park nicht.
Muss noch viel gemacht werden und ich denke das ist aber auch ok. Für ne Eröffnung wars echt gut.
Heftig allerdings war das knapp 20 Leute ins Krankenhaus abtransportiert werden mussten!!!! 21 Krankenwageneinsätze und einmal Heli wie ich gehört habe!?! Find ich schon ziemlich hart!
Naja wir wqaren dort und können wiedermal mitreden  he he...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. Juli 2008)

so jetzt mag ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Jeder der in so nen Bikepark fährt,hat sich vorher sicher auch Gedanken drüber gemacht, das es auch mal schmerzhaft werden kann. Wer das nicht gemacht hat, soll daheim bleiben sorry. Wir waren auch am Samstag dort und hatten einen riesen Feeetz, für mich war es auch mein 1. Park Einsatz und habe mich auch so langsam an alles rangetastet und am Ende des Tages bin ich mehr gefahren / gesprungen als ich mir zu beginn zugetraut habe.
Sind die 1. Abfahrt mehr gestanden als gefahren um uns alles anzuschauen, zu testen...und wenn man so vorgeht ist es mir unerklärlich das so viele,leider auch schwere Unfälle (gute Besserung an alle), passieren... lags an Selbstüberschätzung, später Ermüdung, falsche Ausrüstung ?! k.a. mich hats auch 2x gelegt ... was solls ... muss einfach einkalkuliert werden

Gut der Park ist nicht perfekt, aber muss ja auch nicht... soll schön ruhig wachsen. Verbesserungsvorschläge kamen ja auch schon genug. Fänds gut wenn wirklich noch ne "Noob" Line ( nein das ist nicht böse gemeint! ) kommt, bzw. die heftigen STücke vielleicht noch Rote Schilder bekommen könnten...

ABer bis jetzt ... super super ... hat viel Spass gemacht und war auch ne gute Stimmung den ganzen Tag. War nicht das letzte mal wo ich dort war... wahscheinlich gehts am We schon wieder hin 

Greets an unser kleines Grüppchen  (Ferdl,Jessi und ihr andern 2  meldet euch mal wieder war nice ... bzw. Stefan ausrichten lassen wo ihr mal wieder fahrts ... )

Ach ja, wo gibts denn die ganzen Bilder zu sehen vom Samstag ... ? Haben ja echt viele Fotos gemacht, hoffe waren nicht alle für private Zwecke ... 
Es stand mal auf der FR Strecke nen netter Herr in nem schwarzen Polo (glaub ich,auf die schnelle nicht gesheen  ) in letzten Anlieger kurz vor der Drop Box ... der Herr bitte melden wegen Bild 

so ... in dem Sinne ... hauts rein und lasst die Knochen ganz ...


----------



## schu2000 (28. Juli 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo gibts denn die ganzen Bilder zu sehen vom Samstag ... ? Haben ja echt viele Fotos gemacht, hoffe waren nicht alle für private Zwecke ...



Jepp genau wann und wo gibts denn Bilder? Und vielleicht das ein oder andere aussagekräftige Video? Würd gern noch ein bisschen was sehen und dann irgendwann demnächst auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Bierklau (28. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute, servus Rider,

schließe mich dem Golzman und einigen anderen an. Poste nicht so gern, bin mehr der Zuhörer/Leser. Also zunächst mal ein fettes Danke an alle die gekommen sind. Es waren 235 biker in den zwei Tagen. Überwiegend ist es ja positiv rübergekommen. Die vielen Stürze haben uns schon zu denken gegeben. Wir haben mit vielen Leuten gesprochen und Eindrücke und Meinungen gesammelt. Aber eins ist auch klar, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Während der Bauphase haben wir selbst uns immer wieder gezofft um jeden Winkel, jede Schraube etc...Ihr merkt vielleicht bei genauerer Betrachtung, daß der freeride im oberen Bereich sehr einfach und sicher ist im unteren Bereich aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll sein kann bzw. der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt. Hier kann jeder sein level selbst bestimmen. Wir mußten für jeden etwas bieten und auch die echt guten Fahrer nicht nach einem Tag den Park abhaken zu lassen. Wir nehmen Eure Kritik sehr ernst so lange sie konstruktiv ist und wir werden viele Sachen ändern/umbauen. Aber bedenkt auch, daß die Eröffnung nicht das Ende sein wird. Der Park wird sich sicherlich mit Eurer Hilfe weiterentwickeln. Sprecht uns an, fahrt mit uns und gebt uns Hinweise, was Ihr gerne hättet. Die gogos und das Steinfeld sind aber gecancelt worden. Zurück zu Eurer Kritik. Auch ein wenig Kritik von unserer Seite...bsp. erster Sturz auf dem als schwer gekennzeichneten Shore. Der Park war gerade mal 45 min geöffnet und ich fahr auf dieses Ding OHNE es mir anzusehen oder mich an einen Fahrer anzuhängen? Finde ich gelinde gesagt sehr leichtfertig. Wenn Ihr Euch Steckenabschnitte anschaut, bitte nicht mitten auf der Strecke stehenbleiben sondern rausfahren und dann in Ruhe alles anschauen, nicht in unübersichtlichen Stellen oder vor Sprüngen stehen bleiben und das eigene Können richtig einschätzen. Gute Besserung an ALLE, die sich Blessuren geholt haben...die FR Strecke ist für alle gedacht und auch fahrbar mit Außnahme der wenigen (2) schwierigen North shores...der DH ist eine Verbeugung für die Anhänger des DH´s als schwarze Strecke gekennzeichnet, kann aber selbst hier in einem Rutsch von weniger geübten, ohne einen Sprung gefahren werden. Aber wie auf jedem Trail gilt auch hier, schaut Euch alles erst genau an

Konstruktive Vorschläge bitte an uns richten. Wir werden einen Meckerkasten am Lifthäuschen anbringen, wo Ihr Eure Eindrücke loswerden könnt.

Vorschläge bisher waren:

Übersichtskarten erstellen am oberen Parkplatz, was gibt es für Strecken, wo find ich die
Bessere Kennzeichnung der Chickenways bzw. der natur Trails
Anfängerstrecke ohne gaps, jumps etc. von ober bis unten
Tafeln für Rettungsruf aufstellen 19222 Fun park/bikepark - danke Bergwacht
Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten
die tables bzw. bmx line drastisch umbauen
Campinglatz auf dem Parkplatz einrichten

Zum Schluß noch etwas in eigener Sache unser Freeridestammtisch hat sich mit dem offiziell genehmigten Bikepark einen Traum erfüllt. Einer eigenen Strecke vor der Haustür. Viele von uns haben über ein halbes jede freie Minute gebuddelt, gesägt und gehämmert, wir haben unsere Familien, Freunde und Freundinen ja sogar unser liebstes Hobby das Biken hinten angestellt. Wir haben uns untereinander gestritten und wieder vertragen. Wir haben mit den Liftbeteibern, Leute getroffen, die den Mut besitzen etwas zu riskieren und sich speziell für die Belange der Jungendlichen einzusetzen, natürlich auch mit dem Gedanken damit den Lift kommerziell am Leben zu halten. Ich finde dieser Einsatz & Mut ist heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich und ich vermisse die Einstellung auch bei vielen Jüngeren (bins selbst schon Freeride OPA)...

Jetzt liegt es an Euch, was daraus wird...

Ride free


----------



## **lukas** (28. Juli 2008)

"zu der landung von dem letzten großen drop: die is genau richtig!wenn du zu weit runter springst bist du einfach zu schnell...es sind auch leute mit hardtail gesprungen...das spricht ja wohl für sich und die baukunst."

der rop ist sehr cool  binn ihn auch mim hardtail gehupft  fand die landung trodsdem weng zu kurz  
wenn man es gewusst hatt und überwunden hatt sich über die kante etwas langsamer zu rollen ging er sehr gut ma konnte sogar einige sachen runter machen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Juli 2008)

BILDER: bis spätestens ende der woche sollten ein paar auf http://www.snowstars.net/ zu finden sein - sind aber nicht da hammer weil die fahrer immer wieder so schnell weg waren...     
...deshalb auch ein paar mehr vom drum herum um zu sehen wie schön dass´s war!


----------



## ringo14 (28. Juli 2008)

da schließe ich mich an herr bierklau, golzman und jayson!!! ich denke wer hier keinen flow hat kennt sich nicht aus oder so...den wer am OKO oder Geißkopf flow hat der muß meiner meinung nach sehr gut fahr!!! will jetz keinen beleidigen aber is so!!! schreibt objektive kritik und jammert ned rum!!! bin auch nicht der beste fahrer aber rantasten kann man sich auf jeden fall!!! wo kann man sich im DH am geißkopf im oberen teil rantasten oder die steinlandungen am OKO? is des was für euch ANFÄNGER??? also ich werd in zukunft meinen spass haben. übrigens bergwacht usw waren mehrmals zur Bewichtigung da!!! wünsch den verletzten gute besserung. dann weiter noch viel spaß beim fahren!!! alex


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Juli 2008)

_Jessi Pischel aus Seukendorf ist eine der wenigen Frauen, die nicht nur als Anhang irgendeines Bike-Freaks dabei sind, sondern tatsÃ¤chlich selbst fahren. Die 23-jÃ¤hrige Lehramtsstudentin, die vorher vor allem auf den Trails am Gardasee unterwegs war, reizt der Adrenalinkick: Â«Vor einem Sprung halte ich an, stehe da, laufe erstmal nach vorne und sehe mir alles genau an. Wenn manâs macht, ist es die ErfÃ¼llungÂ«, beschreibt sie ihre persÃ¶nliche Faszination. 

Auf diese Art sollte sich jeder, der zum ersten Mal eine der Strecken fÃ¤hrt, mit dem Parcours vertraut machen, statt blindlings loszurasen, rÃ¤t Alex Loos. Ansonsten sei die richtige SelbsteinschÃ¤tzung wichtig, um schwere StÃ¼rze zu vermeiden. Jedes Hindernis kann auf einem so genannten Â«ChickenwayÂ« umfahren werden._


man soll ja nicht immer alles glauben was in der Zeitung steht, aber hier steht die wahrheit und hÃ¤tten sich einige mehr so verhalten wie die junge dame sagt, dann wÃ¤r bestimmt die anzahl der verletzten geringer...(vllt. nicht umsonst lehramt - sehr weise)


----------



## marcie (28. Juli 2008)

@Livanh: ich glaube du verstehst da etwas falsch. Es geht doch nicht um Schuldzuweisungen wenn es einen zerlegt. Jeder ist selbst für sein Tun verantwortlich und wer einigermaßen was im Kopf hat, weiss das es dem eigenen Können zuzuschreiben ist.

Es stellt sich doch eine ganz andere Frage. Es ist toll das es Leute gibt, die sich für diesen Sport einsetzen, noch besser wenn es noch dazu jemanden gibt, der das finanzielle Risiko eingeht-keine Frage.

Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie clever es dann ist, solche Sachen dann gleich so heftig zu gestalten. Ich rede jetzt nicht von diesen 1 meter Sprüngen, die sind nach der 2. Abfahrt gegessen. Vielmehr ist doch der Sprung von den kleinen zu den großen Dingern einfach zu groß. Die Strecke bietet bei einigen großen Sprüngen die Möglichkeit einen 2. gleichen kleineren Sprung daneben zu setzen. Dann reden wir von rantasten. Was die DH angeht, nahezu jede Dh-Strecke in Deutschland ist als schwarze gekennzeichnet, dieses Argument zählt für mich nicht. Wenn Du gerne in den Bikepark fährst um Chickenways zu fahren, dann ist es ja ok. Wenn Du zu den Glücklichen gehörst, die die Doubles springen, meinen Respekt. Aber dann denke doch bitte an Deine Anfänge, da hätte doch nichts gegen ein paar Holzbretter als Reserve gesprochen, oder? Das meine ich mit rantasten. 

Und wenn hier einige Sagen, dann fahr halt woanders hin, dann ist das recht einseitig gedacht.

Der Park muss sich ja wirtschaftlich tragen, Traum hin oder her. Die breite Masse bringt das Geld und die springt nun mal nicht gleich 5 Meter Drops, 7Meter Doubles, etc. Wenn einem schon die Möglichkeit hier im Raum geboten wird dann sollte man die Chance auch nutzen und ich meine es wäre schon sinnvoll gewesen, bei den großen Dingern einfach was kleineres daneben zu setzen. Jetzt könnte man sagen, Aufbauphase, ja ich weiß, aber viele Leute werden halt einfach von Anfang an eingeschüchtert und kommen erst mal nicht mehr. Das sind doch vergebene Chancen. Und so viele Verletzte, kann einfach den Verantwortlichen nicht gefallen und bringt einfach auch schlechte Presse.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Juli 2008)

wie kann ich ein bild einstellen?


----------



## Lumpi247 (28. Juli 2008)

Hab mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut, als ich gehört habe, dass bei mir um die Ecke ein Bikepark eröffnet, konnte aber leider die Eröffnung nicht mitmachen, sprich hab mirs noch nicht aus der Nähe anschauen können.

Ich wage aber einfach mal zu behaupten, dass man in Osternohe bezogen auf die Größe nicht allem und jedem gerecht werden kann. Kenn das Gebiet aus dem Winter vom Boarden.

Trotzdem freu ich mich wahnsinnig auf dieses Wochenende, dann komm ich auch endlich mal vorbei. Auch wenn ich also Noob nicht alles, besser gesagt sehr wenig fahren kann, bin ich mir sicher, dass das ein rießen Spass wird! Und wenn ich die Shores nicht fahren kann, mach ich nicht die Erbauer der Strecke sondern mein eigenes Fahrkönnen dafür verantwortlich!
Alternative Übungsmöglichkeiten bietet das Nürnberger Umland zu genüge, aber mal abwarten, die Macher haben ja schon angekündigt hier und da noch weiter zu bauen.

Ich habe einen riesen Respekt vor dem Mut der Leute dieses Projekt auf die Beine gestellt zu haben. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass dies nicht nur Schweiss und Tränen kostet, sondern auch ein enormes finanzielles Risiko in sich birgt. Bin begeistert!

Dann sieht man sich also dieses Wochenende, vieleicht kann mir dann der ein oder andere von euch auch ein bisschen was zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeiser (28. Juli 2008)

erstmal ein riesen kompliment an die erbauer. dafür das es eigentlich nicht so wahnsinnig viele höhenmeter sind haben die jungs echt einen genialen streckenverlauf hinbekommen. ich fand die strecke sehr flowig und auf jeden fall auch anfängertauglich. hab meine freundin auch die freeridestrecke runter gejagt und selbst die hatte ihren spass obwohl sie erst seit 2 wochen am freeriden ist. ich hatte erst etwas bedenken wegen dem liftfahren mit dem anker aber das geht auch sehr easy. ich weiss echt nicht was es an dem streckenkonzept zu kritisieren gibt, seid doch froh das ihr so einen schicken bikepark vor der haustür habt.


----------



## Fraser__ (28. Juli 2008)

Holdrio!

Gibt es in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Bikepark Osternohe eigentlich einen Platz wo man Zelten kann? Zeltplatz oder Privatwiese oder sowas ?

Ich stelle mir das sehr entspannt vor: Samstag biken, übernachten und Sonntags wieder fahren! 

Wer von euch, hat in der nächsten Zeit so ne Aktion geplant? Würde mich gerne anschließen. Auto und Zelt ist vorhanden, kann also auch noch jemand mitnehmen. Wohne in Nürnberg SüdWest.

Mich würde demnächst auch mal der Geiskopf reizen. Hab mich am Samstag mit dem blonden bikenden Mädel aus Oberasbach darüber unterhalten, dass es da nicht schlecht sein soll. Wer da demnächst hinfährt, bitte mal melden, vielleicht können wir uns ja zusammentun!

Gruß


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Also meine Kumpels und ich waren am teils am SA und die meisten erst am SO auf Osternohe riden.
Es war der Hammer. Für eine solch kurze Zeit einen solchen Park aus der Erde zu stampfen, ist mit Respekt zu zollen. 10-20 Mann die jedes WE geackert haben nur dass wir unseren Spass haben können, find ich genialst. Wer selber mal ein wenig geschaufelt hat, weiß was das für Arbeit ist.
Ich habe mich mit einigen erbauern unterhalten und auch gemeint, puh da sind schon teils Hinterfotzige Sachen drin. Er meinte nur, frali sonst wirds doch zu schnell langweilig  Recht hat er.
Außerdem ist für jeden was dabei. Wer mein er müsse sich über die großen Drops schmeißen kann das gerne machen. Wer nicht, der nicht, es gibt Shores da muss man am Ende nicht droppen. Also ich fands super und auch sehr überlegt. Klar die großen Dinger... rantasten ist da nicht, entweder EIER beweisen und runter oder es lassen. 2 Optionen, das passt doch. Und ich spring die großen Dinger nicht, aber meine Kumpels (kranke Schweine *g*) und ich hatte Mordsspass.
Ich fands nur schade, dass sich viele übernommen haben, angeben mussten und sich gut zerlegt haben... die Story mit Lenker durchs bein und beide Handgelenke gebrochen vom SA, haben gestimmt und das waren sehr Fortgeschrittene Fahrer... naja muss das sein? Gut bei dem Sport muss man halt mal zw. was riskieren um den Kick zu bekommen, den jeder von uns liebt...  Aber mit nem Lenker im Bein heimfahren, nein Danke. 

Fazit:
Für 20min anfahrt aus Erlangen, ein geiler Park der Spass macht, in dem potenzial steckt, zwar an vielen Stellen verbesserungs würdig ist, aber für ein 4 Monats Projekt einfach subba ist, und ich ihn sogar fast geiler finde als Geißkopf. Nur der LIFT, ich hasse Schlepper, ob beim Boarden oder Biken *g* Hängt mal so ein Man sitze rein  Ja kostet aber is besser *g* (hab ich viele Biker fluchen hören, aber man darf nicht vergessen, Hochschieben ist noch assiger  )

In diesem Sinne. Ich werde wieder kommen und den Bikepark weiter empfehlen.

Gruß
Frank

P.S.: Da haben auf der Strecke so viele Leute Pics gemacht, kann man die nicht zentral dem Webmaster von www.bikepark-osternohe.de zukommen lassen, damit die geupt werden!? Ich will die sehen, bin ja auch druff


----------



## monstersgame (28. Juli 2008)

Möchte mich auch mal zum Park äussern ! Erst mal ein großes Lob an die Erbauer find das echt klasse , dass wir jetzt einen Bikepark direkt um die ecke haben ! ICh finde auch das jeder selbst für sich verantwortlich ist und dafür was er macht ! Die schwierigen stellen sind alle umfahrbar , das einzige manko ist das die tables echt zu kleine geworden sind , ne dirtline wie am geißkopf wär perfekt ! 

greetz


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

monstersgame schrieb:


> möchte Mich Auch Mal Zum Park äussern ! Erst Mal Ein Großes Lob An Die Erbauer Find Das Echt Klasse , Dass Wir Jetzt Einen Bikepark Direkt Um Die Ecke Haben ! Ich Finde Auch Das Jeder Selbst Für Sich Verantwortlich Ist Und Dafür Was Er Macht ! Die Schwierigen Stellen Sind Alle Umfahrbar , Das Einzige Manko Ist Das Die Tables Echt Zu Kleine Geworden Sind , Ne Dirtline Wie Am Geißkopf Wär Perfekt !
> 
> Greetz



True


----------



## Lumpi247 (28. Juli 2008)

Fraser schrieb:


> Holdrio!
> 
> Gibt es in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Bikepark Osternohe eigentlich einen Platz wo man Zelten kann? Zeltplatz oder Privatwiese oder sowas ?
> 
> ...



Komm auch aus NBG und hab Auto am Start, könnt noch nen Pavillion und nen Grill dazu packen 

Wer bringts Bier mit?


----------



## Puschl 24 (28. Juli 2008)

naja ich fands am samstag net soo toll hab ma in da 2. abfahrt beide handgelenke zertrümmert


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> naja ich fands am samstag net soo toll hab ma in da 2. abfahrt beide handgelenke zertrümmert



Du warst das... von dir wurde erzählt, aua aua ha. Wie gehts dir?
Weißt du was mit dem typen ist, der sich den Lenker durch den Oberschenkel gerammt hat ist!? Der muss sich ja noch ne Hauptschlagader angeritzt haben...

Gute Besserung meinerseits.


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Lumpi247 schrieb:


> Komm auch aus NBG und hab Auto am Start, könnt noch nen Pavillion und nen Grill dazu packen
> 
> Wer bringts Bier mit?



Ich hab mir heute morgen meinen Nacken so gezerrt beim aufwachen (strecken) dass ich meinen Kopf nur mit schmerzen bewegen kann, hoffe das wird wieder, hätte wieder BOCK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dp-tra!ls (28. Juli 2008)

ses  
Ist echt net schlecht was ihr da auf die beine gestellt  habt.   Auch wenn es viele gibt die mit downhill/freeride nicht wirklich was anfangen können,  ihr habt nen lift  und die möglichkeiten  das angebot zu erweitern.  Der platz wo die  3kleinen  erfhaufenhubbel sind mit der startrampe. Da würden so perfekt sprünge hinpassen  wo sich dann die mtbler und bmxer  austoben könnte. Auf jeden fall muss es schluff  sein sonst kamma nix formen. Kleiner bagger  und in 2wochen steht sowas.   
Und dualslalom  wie es am geiskopf gibt hab ich noch vermisst.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (28. Juli 2008)

Ich werd auf jeden fall öfters mal kommen bei den 10minuten mitm auto^^  
und der lift geht echt super


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

Livanh schrieb:


> und es stimmt einfach nicht, dass man sich dort nicht rantasten kann. in meiner gruppe waren auch leute dabei, die bei den kleinen 50cm kannten angefangen haben und am ende des tages bei 1m angelangt sind.


 Mir gehts nicht um die kleinen bis mittleren Sachen. Ich hab bei der ersten Abfahrt auch die kleinen Sachen ausprobiert und bin schnell bei 1,5m höhe und ca. 3-4m weite angekommen. Das Problem kommt danach: Der Übergang zu den ganz großen Sachen ist zu groß. 
Wenn das noch geändert wird, zusätzlich zu den bereits geplanten Änderungen, dann steht in Osternohe wirklich ein Bikepark der jedem Spaß macht! 



> beim rad fahren wird man crashen, JEDER. gewöhnt euch dran.


 Klar, und dann wird wieder von Selbstüberschätzung geredet.(siehe etwas weiter unten)



> @ scheuert: wie du den artikel in den nn zu deinen gunsten auslegst ist mir auch schleierhaft. das dort zitierte mädel war mit mir dort, schau nur einer an was sie zu sagen hat


 Ich dachte 2 Smilies reichen um unmissverständlich Ironie auszudrücken...




> Wenn Du gerne in den Bikepark fährst um Chickenways zu fahren, dann ist es ja ok. Wenn Du zu den Glücklichen gehörst, die die Doubles springen, meinen Respekt. Aber dann denke doch bitte an Deine Anfänge, da hätte doch nichts gegen ein paar Holzbretter als Reserve gesprochen, oder? Das meine ich mit rantasten.


Genau das ist der Punkt! Zum Chickenway fahren kann ich auch in den örtlichen Wald fahren. Und wenn ich irgendwo zwischen den mittelgroßen Sprüngen und den ganz großen nicht weiterkomme, da mir das Verletzungsrisiko zu hoch erscheint bzw. es andere Möglichkeiten/Bikeparks gibt, um sich heranzutasten, dann werde ich die logischerweise nutzen und erst danach wieder nach Osternohe fahren.



VolldasGute schrieb:


> Klar die großen Dinger... rantasten ist da nicht, entweder EIER beweisen und runter oder es lassen. 2 Optionen, das passt doch.
> Ich fands nur schade, dass sich viele übernommen haben, angeben mussten und sich gut zerlegt haben...


 Du bist ja lustig! 
Das ist doch genau das Problem. Die Leute haben die Eier und versuchen die großen Sprünge, schaffens aber nicht, da sie sich nicht an die Dimensionen gewöhnen können. Und dann schreien Leute wie du wieder von Angeberei. Du willst doch bestimmt auch nicht immer nur die kleineren Sachen springen. Da muss man nun mal dem Mut zusammen nehmen und es versuchen, oder man lässt es und verliert allmählich den Spaß.




> die Story mit Lenker durchs bein und beide Handgelenke gebrochen vom SA, haben gestimmt und das waren sehr Fortgeschrittene Fahrer... naja muss das sein? Gut bei dem Sport muss man halt mal was riskieren um den Kick zu bekommen, den jeder von uns liebt...  Aber mit nem Lenker im Bein heimfahren, nein Danke.


 Dazu zwei kleine Korrekturen:
1. Sehr fortgeschritten ist relativ. Der Junge mit den gebrochenen Handgelenken z.b. fährt erst seit etwa einem 3/4-Jahr(hat aber Talent).
2. Da war kein Lenker im Bein sondern (vermutlich) ein Bremshebel. Das haben wir einfach mal daraus geschlossen, dass der Hebel defekt war, und der Fahrer ein relativ kleines aber trotzdem recht stark blutendes Loch im Oberschenkel hatte. 
Bei ihm war auch absolut nix mit Selbstüberschätzung. Er ist beim dritten Table von der Line mit der Startrampe aus Holz einfach blöd gelandet, das Vorderrad ist wohl irgendwie weggerutscht, und er ist übern Lenker geflogen. Hätte jedem passieren können. Und Protektoren für die Schenkelinnenseiten hat -glaube ich- auch keiner von uns. Bei den vielen Verletzten waren also auch "echte" Pechvögel dabei.


----------



## Puschl 24 (28. Juli 2008)

also der mim bremshebel is okay isn kumpel von mir


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

Und du? Biste wieder zu Hause? Wollte eigentlich gleich mal beim Laden vorbei und dann zu dir ins Krankenhaus...
Wie kannste eigentlich Tippen mit den Armen? Und was macht dein Kopf? Der Helm sah ziemlich schei$$e aus...


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

> Du bist ja lustig!
> Das ist doch genau das Problem. Die Leute haben die Eier und versuchen die großen Sprünge, schaffens aber nicht, da sie sich nicht an die Dimensionen gewöhnen können. Und dann schreien Leute wie du wieder von Angeberei. Du willst doch bestimmt auch nicht immer nur die kleineren Sachen springen. Da muss man nun mal dem Mut zusammen nehmen und es versuchen, oder man lässt es und verliert allmählich den Spaß.



Ne mom hab ich mich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt (passiert mir öfters, sry)
Also Eier brauchste is klar... ich meinte das mit der Angeberei anders... sie sehen andere die machen es und dann wollen sie zeigen dass sie auch können. Klar in dem Sport ist pushen und Risiko immer dabei, da haste auch recht, sonst wirds langweilig. Die einen gehen halt eher ran an die Sache und die anderen gehens langsamer an. Typ Sache. Wenn sich einer rüberschmeist, find ich das auch geil und wenns zerlegt bin einer der ersten die da sind um zu Helfen. Aber das mit den Diminsionen stimmt.
Ist halt eine Erfahrungssache... ich bin auch schon derbst gestürtzt und hatte eine Schultereckgelenkssprengung... stimmt schon man muss daraus lernen, man sollte jeden Glückwünschen, dass es bei Schirfwunden bleibt.  Wenn ich da ans Skateboarden zurückdenke  ei ei ei 



> Dazu zwei kleine Korrekturen:
> 1. Sehr fortgeschritten ist relativ. Der Junge mit den gebrochenen Handgelenken z.b. fährt erst seit etwa einem 3/4-Jahr(hat aber Talent).
> 2. Da war kein Lenker im Bein sondern (vermutlich) ein Bremshebel. Das haben wir einfach mal daraus geschlossen, dass der Hebel defekt war, und der Fahrer ein relativ kleines aber trotzdem recht stark blutendes Loch im Oberschenkel hatte.
> Bei ihm war auch absolut nix mit Selbstüberschätzung. Er ist beim dritten Table von der Line mit der Startrampe aus Holz einfach blöd gelandet, das Vorderrad ist wohl irgendwie weggerutscht, und er ist übern Lenker geflogen. Hätte jedem passieren können. Und Protektoren für die Schenkelinnenseiten hat -glaube ich- auch keiner von uns. Bei den vielen Verletzten waren also auch "echte" Pechvögel dabei.



Sprechen wir von Shithappens ... trotzdem ******* wenn sowas passiert, ... aber am Geißkopf hab ich noch nie soviele Unfälle an einem Wochende gesehen. Schon heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. Juli 2008)

@puschl24: will jetzt nicht Salz in Wunden streuen, aber wie ist das denn passiert ? Aus "Fehlern" können wir auch lernen ...


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> also der mim bremshebel is okay isn kumpel von mir



Ja zum Glück.

Dachte der Lenker, trotzdem ******** wenn man sich auch nur den Hebel ins Bein rammt... naja wenn das einer dem anderen erzählt, kommt manchmal doch was anderes raus.

Wünsch Ihm mal ne gute Besserung


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (28. Juli 2008)

schaumstoff an die bäume  !  Beim dh am schluss  der letzte baum  neber den 2drops  ist mir besonders aufgefallen. wie einer schon kurz davor war mitm kopf  dagegn zu fahren


----------



## Fraser__ (28. Juli 2008)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Schaumstoff! 

Ich hab auch einen gesehen, der gegen den Baum gerumpelt ist am Samstag. Allerdings hat die ganze Wucht des Aufpralls sein Bike abbekommen, er selbst ist knapp am Baum vorbei geflogen.

Ob jetzt zum Schutze des teueren Materials oder Deiner Knochen, ein Schaumstoffpuffer macht auf jeden Fall Sinn!!


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> schaumstoff an die bäume  !  Beim dh am schluss  der letzte baum  neber den 2drops  ist mir besonders aufgefallen. wie einer schon kurz davor war mitm kopf  dagegn zu fahren



Da muss ich dir recht geben solche standart Sicherheitsvorkehrungen aus dem Wintersport, fehlen wirklich. Naja jetzt haben die die Erbauer mal einen ersten Eindruck und Meinungsaustausch erhalten und wir auch. Jetzt hoffen wir mal dass unsere Ideen und Tip positiv aufgefasst werden und einiges Sinniges davon realisiert wird. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Fraser__ (28. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Lumpi247 :
_ Komm auch aus NBG und hab Auto am Start, könnt noch nen Pavillion und nen Grill dazu packen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer bringts Bier mit?_




Bist Du kommendes WE wieder in Osternohe?
Wenn man aus Nürnberg kommt, dann lohnt sich das Zelten wirklich nur, wenn man ein paar lustige Leute zusammentrommelt und abends noch grillt etc.

Ansonsten kann man die halbe Stunde auch heimfahren und am nächsten Tag wieder kommen! ;-)


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

Stimmt kostet ja max hin und rÃ¼ckweg ca. 10-11â¬ mitn Diesel


----------



## thaper (28. Juli 2008)

und mim tagesticket plus das zwei tage gilt, bist du viel günstiger und gesünder unterwegs.


----------



## VolldasGute (28. Juli 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> und mim tagesticket plus das zwei tage gilt, bist du viel günstiger und gesünder unterwegs.



lol thaper du wieder


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (28. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand ob dirt jumps & tables  gebaut werden ?
falls Hilfe.   Könnte mich beteiligen 
hab 4wochen urlaub..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (28. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen!!!

Ich  war auch am Eröffnungswochenende da, mich hats selber 3 mal Zerlegt.
Wobei einmal davon kein Fehler vom Sprung oder ein Fahrfehler von mir war!!! (mein Kumpel is mir reingefahren, weil er den kleinen Drop und ich den Großen gefahren ist/bin).
Uns ist zum Glück nichts passiert außer ein paar Prellungen und Schürfwunden!

Ich finde es echt klasse was Die Leute da auf die Beine gestellt haben!
Doch sollten die Landungen Länger und Vor allem beim (DH) Breiter werden.
Und Ansicht sollten die Sprünge Bikeparkfreundlicher gebaut werden SPRICH: bei Doubles erst mal ein wenig gerade Fläche und dann die Landung dass man sich rantasten kann.

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat waren 1. die Steilkurven ( da kann man echt dass Gas    
                                                    stehen lassen
                                                 2. das die Sprünge TEILWEISE 2 Landungen haben 

Was ich aber am aller blödesten finde ich persönlich fahr etwas schneller als der Normalbikeparkfahrer und bei den kleinen Sprüngen bin ich dann immer ins nichts oder sogar in die nächste Steilkurve gesprungen obwohl ich ihn seeeeeehr weggedrückt habe!!!

An die Erbauer das ist nicht zum niedermachen gemeint sondern als Gute Kritik dass ihr Vorschläge für Verbesserungen habt.
Und was ich noch sagen muss ich hab echt Respekt vor allen die dass Hochgezogen haben 

Gruß Joe


----------



## zuspät (28. Juli 2008)

also hier mal ne kleine samstag-bilanz:

9mal krankenhaus lauf
4mal klinikum süd (Nbg.)

mitwirkende rettungskräfte: 

bergwacht, brk-schnaittach, lauf a.d. peg, hersbruck und altdorf.

was die zeiten angeht, klar wars ärgerlich mit der wartezeit bis die helfer kommen konnten. dazu braucht man nix sagen.

es ging aber auch anders: 25min. nach dem eintreffen lag ein fahrer in Nbg. auf dem op-tisch! (per heli flugzeit hin/zurück 11min)
finde das sollte hier auch mal gesagt werden. von hhieraus gute besserung an den die verunglückten fahrer.

DANKESCHÖN AN ALLE SANIS/HELFER!!!!!


----------



## Lumpi247 (28. Juli 2008)

Fraser schrieb:


> Zitat von Lumpi247 :
> _ Komm auch aus NBG und hab Auto am Start, könnt noch nen Pavillion und nen Grill dazu packen
> 
> 
> ...




Also mir ist das eigentlich relativ egal, dacht evtl. bekommt man hier ne lustige Truppe zusammen um dort dann auch noch am Abend ein bisschen Spass zu haben.  Der Fahrtweg wär wirklich nicht das Problem, aber so fänd ichs lustiger. Und selber hab fahr ich bloß immer mit nem Kumpel, so viele Leute kenn ich leider noch nicht aus der Szene.


----------



## Puschl 24 (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab 25 min gewartet bis der scheis bergwacht jeep da war un dann war ich in lauf und 2 stunden später im op saal in bayreuth


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

Das lag aber nicht an den Sanis sondern an falscher Einweisung durch die Orga vor Ort oder Missverständnisse oder so. Dein Krankenwagen musste dich erst suchen...
Aber du warst ja auch der erste. Später gings deutlich schneller.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> ich hab 25 min gewartet bis der scheis bergwacht jeep da war un dann war ich in lauf und 2 stunden später im op saal in bayreuth



Wenn ich von der Bergwacht wäre und des lesen würde, dann würdest du das nächste mal 50min. warten.
Und dir dann erstmal sagen was dein Fehler kostet und ob du Bar zahlen willst oder auf Rechnung.
Und wenn dich des schockt was ich eben geschrieben hab dann solltest du nie wo anders als in Deutschland mit deinem Rad unterwegs sein.
Eine bessere Versorgung wie hier bekommst du nämlich niergens, sogar als Schmarotzer 100% Hilfe.

G.


----------



## tigerland1986 (28. Juli 2008)

also kann man sagen was man will. war mit hardtail unterwegs un hat au derbe spaß gemacht bin am we wieder oben. 
-- geil .


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich von der Bergwacht wäre und des lesen würde, dann würdest du das nächste mal 50min. warten.
> Und dir dann erstmal sagen was dein Fehler kostet und ob du Bar zahlen willst oder auf Rechnung.
> Und wenn dich des schockt was ich eben geschrieben hab dann solltest du nie wo anders als in Deutschland mit deinem Rad unterwegs sein.
> Eine bessere Versorgung wie hier bekommst du nämlich niergens, sogar als Schmarotzer 100% Hilfe.
> ...



danke jörg, dass du das jetzt für mich übernommen hast. lange hätte ich mich nicht mehr bei dem ganzen blödsinn, der hier geschrieben wird, zurück halten können. ich hätte mich weit drastischer ausgedrückt.


----------



## melone (28. Juli 2008)

also ich find der park is scho net schlecht,meiner meinung nach nicht so für einsteiger gedacht aber der steht ja auch noch ganz am anfang!
ich denk ne gescheite dirt und slopestyle section fehlt noch,dann kommen aufjedenfall mehr besucher-->mehr geld und dann kann er irgendwann mit andern parks in deutscheland mithalten!
weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (28. Juli 2008)

LB jörg


----------



## ringo14 (28. Juli 2008)

ein kumpel von mir hat sich sonntag das univega vom teuchert ausgelieht und is den ganzen nachmittag gefahren!!! er fährt nur leichte CC-Touren!!! er hatte glück--er hat ohren sonst hätte er ums ganze gesicht gegrinst soviel spaß hatte der!!!


----------



## EL_Rey (28. Juli 2008)

ich schau mir das ganze in nächster zeit auch mal an, bin mal gespannt ... aber die Bezeichnung "Bikepark" finde ich _leicht_ übertrieben  ... bei 2 Strecken und einem Lift ... http://www.portesdusoleil.com das würde ich als Park bezeichnen


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> ich schau mir das ganze in nächster zeit auch mal an, bin mal gespannt ... aber die Bezeichnung "Bikepark" finde ich _leicht_ übertrieben  ... bei 2 Strecken und einem Lift ... http://www.portesdusoleil.com das würde ich als Park bezeichnen


Naja, du warst ja noch nicht da. Ist zwar ziemlich kompakt gehalten, aber man fühlt sich doch nie eingeengt weil einem die Leute um die Ohren fliegen. Ich würds auch eher eine Dh-Strecke und ein (nicht sinnlos durcheinandergewürfelter) Haufen Rampen,Drops und Anlieger nennen. Beim Freeride stehen oft 2-4 Rampen/ Drops nebeneinander. Du kannst je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad verschieden Linien wählen. Wenn du alles fahren kannst, biste erstmal ne ganze Weile beschäftigt


----------



## markus92 (28. Juli 2008)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> ich schau mir das ganze in nächster zeit auch mal an, bin mal gespannt ... aber die Bezeichnung "Bikepark" finde ich _leicht_ übertrieben  ... bei 2 Strecken und einem Lift ... http://www.portesdusoleil.com das würde ich als Park bezeichnen



Schon wieder so ein Kommentar 
Da dorten sind aber leider keine 3000m Berge und keine Highspeed 8er Sessellifte mit Sitzheizung, sonder ein normaler Schlepper an einem kleineren Berg und DAFÜR haben die echt was auf die Beine gestellt 
Fetten Respekt nochmal an dieser Stelle. Der Wald bei der Freeride Strecke ist ja schön ausgebaut und wirklich mehr geht da nicht mehr.

Kannst ja auch kein Auto in einen Umzugkarton packen 

Ride On
Downhill4ever


----------



## thaper (28. Juli 2008)

doch da geht sicherlich noch was an der downhill. aber die freeride kann man sicherlich nicht noch weiter zupflastern. ich glaub was wichtig wäre, wärn so schilder wo draufsteht das ma durchfahrn muss oder sich ganz an rand stellt wenn man sich was genauer anschaun möchte. weil bei so vielen abzweigungen kanns schnell passiern das ma in jemanden reingedropt wird oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2008)

@ Thaper:
Zitat aus den Verhaltensregeln(die man ja mit der Unterschrift bestÃ¤tigt gelesen zu haben):


> ï· Auf der Strecke ist das Halten verboten, immer hinter die Absperrung treten.
> ï· GrundsÃ¤tzlich die Strecken vor dem Befahren besichtigen (Pflicht).


 Ich denke das sollte reichen. Wer sich die nicht durchgelesen hat ist selbst schuld. AuÃerdem hat das auch was mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun, den manche Fahrer aber irgendwie nicht immer mit auf die Strecke nehmen. Zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen oder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Ich glaube Ã¼brigens,da ist noch Platz weiter links fÃ¼r ne zweite/verbreiterte Freeridestrecke. Irgendwo muss ja auch noch die "AnfÃ¤ngerabfahrt" hin. Aber die Jungs werden sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben...

Aber wenn ich schon bei AGBs bin:


> Achtung Wanderer, FuÃgÃ¤nger und forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge, die sich im Park befinden haben Vorrang.


 Ich hab mich ernsthaft gefragt, was das soll. Die Fahrzeuge vielleicht mal ausgenommen. Wanderer haben in einem Bikepark nichts verloren. DafÃ¼r gibt es Wanderwege. Und wenn diese den Bikepark kreuzen sollten, dann kann man Schilder aufstellen, was z.B. am Ochsenkopf sehr gut umgesetzt wurde(Vorsicht Mountainbikestrecke kreuzt, Lebensgefahr und so.) 
Aber man kann nicht ernsthaft verlangen, dass einer 20m nach einem Sprung mit 30Km/h anhÃ¤lt, weil ein FuÃgÃ¤nger auf der Strecke steht oder rÃ¼ber will. Das funktioniert einfach nicht. Was ist denn wenn mal wieder ein Wanderer umgefahren wird? Ich wÃ¼nsche keinem, dass das unter den AGBs passiert.


----------



## thaper (28. Juli 2008)

ja, sowas hab ich etz net unterschrieben, aber is mir grad so in kopf gekommen.... 
hab mal was aufgeschnappt von ner bikercross von oben bis ganz unten.


----------



## S*P*J (28. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafür keine Anfängerstrecke zu bauen, basta...wer net runterkommt muss einfach woanders üben. So haben wir des jahrelang bei uns im Wald gemacht und nur so lernt man biken. In jedem Wald gibts genug Trails ohne Sprünge...oder wie ihr es nennt Anfängerstrecken.
Wo kommen wir den hin wenn jeder ne eigene Strecke will!!!
Des Ding passt so wie es ist, wenn du ohne Sprünge runterheizen willst heiz am DH an den Sprüngen vorbei, wenn du schnell bist macht das auch Spass. 
OK des einzige was man machen sollte wäre so ein kleiner übungsparcour wie am GK unten. Eine Strecke für Noobs zu bauen wäre verschwendung der Resourcen.
Lieber ne dicke Quarter mit oben ner Wall und ein Foampit...das zieht sicherlich mehr leute in den Park als eine Noob Strecke.

@elrey...für uns aus dem großraum Nürnberg ist der PARK das beste was es gibt. In Mittelfranken gibt es nichts besseres mit Lift


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. Juli 2008)

Auch am GKo bzw. OKo können Wanderer o.Ä. auf der Strecke steh´n und egal wo es eine Kollision mit irgend welchen ortsveränderlichen  Objekten gibt - ist jedes mal gleich schei$$e!!!

Und in den ABG´s steht des halt, damit die 
Bikepark-(was solls sonst sein???) betreiber im Fall eines Falles keinen zu großen Stress krigen, was Jeder verstehen sollte! - wenn auf euren lokal Trails mal ein Wanderer oder ein Rehlein steht dann heult hier doch auch keiner rum - man ist halt nicht allein auf dem Planeten hier!
Klar ists hier was anderes und deshalb warn ja am WE auch "Streckenposten" aufgestellt aber es ist bei einem "so" großem Gelände einfach nicht möglich, dass man ausschießen kann, dass sich nicht mal der ein oder andere auf die Strecke "verirrt".


und muss man jetzt wirklich die Nadel im Heihaffm suchen und an jeden sinnlosen Fliegendreck wat rumnörgeln???


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juli 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ...für uns aus dem großraum Nürnberg ist der PARK das beste was es gibt. In Mittelfranken gibt es nichts besseres mit Lift



 voll und ganz zustimm ...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich von der Bergwacht wäre und des lesen würde, dann würdest du das nächste mal 50min. warten.
> Und dir dann erstmal sagen was dein Fehler kostet und ob du Bar zahlen willst oder auf Rechnung.
> Und wenn dich des schockt was ich eben geschrieben hab dann solltest du nie wo anders als in Deutschland mit deinem Rad unterwegs sein.
> Eine bessere Versorgung wie hier bekommst du nämlich niergens, sogar als Schmarotzer 100% Hilfe.
> ...


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## kletteraffe (29. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4783541&postcount=164

Ich merk grad, dass ich gegen §5 verstoßen hab und das in nem Bikepark!!! Wobei: Gilt Glatze unterm FF als geeigneter Haarschnitt?  Aber ich hätte während der Fahrt rauchen dürfen (§13) - hm wär am Marzocchi-Drop bestimmt styl0risch gekommen ^^

Egal - wo kein Kläger da kein Richter hrhr


----------



## bengasi-rookie (29. Juli 2008)

@b.scheuert

hab mich auch über die wanderer gewundert, bekam aber folgende erklärung dazu:

"servus, der hintergrund ist folgender. es führen offizielle wanderwege durch die streckenführung, zweitens müssen grundstücksbesitzer mit landmaschinen zu ihren wäldern gelangen auf forstwirtschaftswegen, deshalb. gruß alex bikepark team osternohe"

deshalb vermute ich, da gibts ein zwei stellen, wo die wege durchgehen und wenn das die einzigen stellen sind, sollte das kein großes problem darstellen.
wär nur günstig, den betreffenden teil zu beschildern.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## JansonJanson (29. Juli 2008)

is wer am Sonntag wieder oben ? Überleg mir gleich noch mal nachzulegen und noch mal nen Tag zu shredden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (29. Juli 2008)

am freitag evtl.


----------



## marcie (29. Juli 2008)

Also ne Anfängerline finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch Verschwendung, die haben doch alle nach eigenen Angaben auf den Chickenways Spass. Worüber man finde ich nachdenken könnte, wäre eine mittelschwere Linie mit halt etwas weniger derben Sprüngen, damit man sich steigern kann und dann später auf der Freeride alles mitnehmen kann...

@SPJ: ja wegbleiben wäre die eine Lösung, Kompromisse finden, dass eine breite Masse (und da meine ich nicht die Anfänger) auch ihren Spass hat, die andere


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Juli 2008)

evtl samstag nach der arbeit 

sonntag spicak


wieso hat eigentlich jeder das gefühl das ein bikepark nach seinen vorstellungen zu sein hat ?


----------



## Puschl 24 (29. Juli 2008)

@jörg: ich finds haltn bisl ******* wenn erst ma 5 bergwacht leute ankommen un dich fragen wies dir geht un dann erst ma auf die idee kommen n krankenwagen zu holen^^un außerdeem hab iuchn recht auf hilfe dafür zahln mie eltern genung das ich privat versichert bin


----------



## thaper (29. Juli 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> evtl samstag nach der arbeit
> 
> sonntag spicak
> 
> ...


weil das super wäre.


----------



## marcie (29. Juli 2008)

@stylo: ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Gehst Du wohin, wo es Dir nicht gefällt?


----------



## kletteraffe (29. Juli 2008)

@puschl
wie gehts eigentlich deinem Zahn? Der hat ja auch geblutet...


----------



## S*P*J (29. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> @jörg: ich finds haltn bisl ******* wenn erst ma 5 bergwacht leute ankommen un dich fragen wies dir geht un dann erst ma auf die idee kommen n krankenwagen zu holen^^un außerdeem hab iuchn recht auf hilfe dafür zahln mie eltern genung das ich privat versichert bin


 

ich glaub dir gehts noch viel zu gut? Was willst du mehr 2 Std. nach dem Chrash auf dem OP Tisch. Besser gehts doch gar net!!!  Wenn du cool gewesen wärst, häst net rumgejammert und wärst nach unten gelaufen...dann hättest net 25Min. warten müssen


----------



## bengasi-rookie (29. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> ...un außerdeem hab iuchn recht auf hilfe dafür zahln mie eltern genung das ich privat versichert bin



                   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (29. Juli 2008)

hör doch mal des jammern auf!!! hab mir in nbg auch scha in arm gebrochen! erst des bike noch einladen und dann allein mitm auto ins krankenhaus nach lauf gefahren!!! will dich ned beleidigen aber irgendwann langds mal! hättest dir den drop richtig angeguckt bevor du hoch fährst!!!


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Juli 2008)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wieso hat eigentlich jeder das gefühl das ein bikepark nach seinen vorstellungen zu sein hat ?


 Wer schreibt das denn oder wie kommste darauf? Es werden Verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben, da der Park noch am Anfang ist. Da kommen viele verschiedene Meinungen zusammen, und die Erbauer können sich Gedanken machen, welche Vorschläge umgesetzt werden. Und wenn in einem Jahr in Osternohe ein Bikepark steht, an dem wirklich jeder mehr als nur ein Mal Spaß hat, dann sind alle, auch die, die das finanzielle Risiko tragen, glücklich. 
In diesem Sinne: Lass sie reden!


S*P*J schrieb:


> häst net rumgejammert und wärst nach unten gelaufen...dann hättest net 25Min. warten müssen


 Nee, aber 25min gelaufen wär er bestimmt


----------



## kaltverformer (29. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt ich mal.
Auch ich bin eigentlich keiner, der in Foren schreibt, aber ich habe an diesem Park sehr viel mitgearbeitet, habe sehr viel Freizeit investiert, meine Familie vernachlÃ¤ssigt und kann sagen, dass der Park mit Sicherheit noch viel Potenzial fÃ¼r VerÃ¤nderungen hat. An einigen Stellen der Freeridestrecke gibt es meiner Meinung nach ein Problem mit etwas zu hoher Geschwindigkeit, die man erreicht. D.h. Langsamere Fahrer bremsen extrem stark ab, was sich an den Bremswellen gezeigt hat. Wir sind permanent im Vorfeld auf den Strecken gefahren und es gab KEINE Bremswellen in dieser Form, da wir halt alle auf Ã¤hnlichem Level fahren. MuÃ man halt noch ein bisschen nachbessern. Die Ideen sind intern auch schon ausgetauscht worden. Es liegt halt auch am fahrerischen Niveau der Besucher, das scheinbar aufgrund der StadtnÃ¤he evtl. deutlich niedriger war, als in bisher bestehenden Parks, die weiter entfernt sind. Einige Leute sind mit vollkommen verkehrter (bzw. gar keiner) SchutzausrÃ¼stung angekommen und gefahren. Ist mir am Geiskopf in der Form nie aufgefallen. Habe dort nur Leute mit kompletter AusrÃ¼stung gesehen. MuÃ man fÃ¼r die Zukunft einfach von seitens Liftpersonal deutlicher darauf hinweisen. Auch das wird in Zukunft besser, muÃ aber alles erst mal organisiert werden. Das Personal in Osternohe hatte bisher mit Mountain Bike nichts zu tun, hat aber in kurzer Zeit sehr viel dazugelernt und alle Leute sind auch sehr aufgeschlossen. Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass einige Fahrer mit unpassenden Bikes gefahren sind und etliche wirklich in einem sehr schlechten techn. Zustand waren. Abgefahrene Reifen, BremsbelÃ¤ge runter, lockere Speichen, undichte Gabeln, lockere Steuerkopflager etc. . Da ich vor Ort mit unserem Service (GIANT und Zweirad Teuchert) war, konnte ich das recht gut Ã¼berblicken und habe mir teilweise fast die Finger Wund geschraubt, damit die Jungs wieder fahren konnten. Vieles konnte wirklich nur mit viel improvisieren wieder ans Laufen gebracht werden. Somit weiÃ jetzt auch jeder wer ich bin. Ich bin in frÃ¼heren Jahren Motocross gefahren und aktuell Internationale Deutsche Meisterschaft auf einem 200PS Superbike unterwegs. Den groÃen Zielsprung habe ich mitgeschaufelt aber bisher nicht gesprungen, weil ich es mir einfach nicht zugetraut habe. Basta! Ich will damit nur noch mal zum Ausdruck  bringen, dass jeder so fahren sollte, wie es sein Bike und das eigene FahrkÃ¶nnen zulassen. Zuschauer geben manchem leider scheinbar den besonderen Kick und daher kommt es halt zu SelbstÃ¼berschÃ¤tzung. Und einige StÃ¼rze sind mÃ¶glicherweise auch durch das eben erwÃ¤hnte falsche oder techn. nicht einwandfreie Material passiert. Hat ja hinterher auch keiner nachgeprÃ¼ft, warum jemand gestÃ¼rzt ist.  Ich war im Ã¼brigen auch derjenige, der einen SanitÃ¤ter der Bergwacht mit dem Quad zu dem Fahrer gebracht hat, der sich beide Unterarme gebrochen hat (Ich hoffe, dir geht es schon wieder besser!!) Kein Mensch kann damit rechnen, dass nach lediglich 45 Minuten Liftbetrieb schon der erste einen 3m hohen North shore fÃ¤hrt, ohne vorher zu gucken und dann dabei abstÃ¼rzt (so war zumindest die Aussage des Bikers, allerdings sicherlich unter Schock) . Zum Thema Koordination ist dazu zu sagen, dass vieles Ã¼ber Handy gemacht wird, aber am Schlossberg ist leider Funkloch und nicht jedes Handy funktioniert dort. Der RettungssanitÃ¤ter war kurze Zeit nach unserem Eintreffen vor Ort auf dem Parkplatz. Aber ein Mercedes Sprinter mit voller Ausstattung ohne Differentialsperre kommt da einfach nicht hin. Am Schmausenbuck braucht ein Rettungswagen jedenfalls deutlich lÃ¤nger, bis man (wenn Ã¼berhaupt) gefunden wird. DaÃ so viele StÃ¼rze passieren, ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft. Die Strecken am Geiskopf sind meiner Meinung nach genauso so schwierig und teilweise stÃ¤rker ausgefahren. Ãber die Steine brauchen wir ja nicht zu diskutieren. Wahrscheinlich war es einfach der âEndlich ein Bikepark vor der HaustÃ¼râ Effekt! Keiner konnte es so richtig erwarten und viele sind erst mal Ã¼bermotiviert den Hang runtergerauscht und haben sich sogar dort schon VOR dem Kartenkauf die ersten Blessuren geholt. Fakt ist: Noch leichtere Streckenvarianten haben wir auf den Zettel genommen. Das ist der Teil der von den Helfern erledigt wird. SelbsteinschÃ¤tzung und konstruktive Kritik ist euer Part! Aber Strecken, die noch flacher sind und quasi mit dem Trekkingrad gefahren werden kÃ¶nnen, haben mit einem Bikepark nichts zu tun. Solche Leute sollten dann eben erst mal Grundkenntnisse erwerben und dann erst in einen Bikepark fahren.

Have fun


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (29. Juli 2008)

Baut bitte gescheite table und dirtlines. Dann wer der bikepark echt top!


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Juli 2008)

da kann ich mich nur dem herrn kaltverformer anschließen!
ich pers. finde es auch gut wenn solche threads für konstruktive kritik genutzt werden oder um sich absprachen zu machen.
was aber nich hineingehört sind seitenlange beschwerden über irgendwelche "fehler" anderer nur weil man sich nicht an die eigene nase fassen kann/will.was bringt es mir nachher mich auszuheulen wenn ich auf der nase lag und anderen dafür die schuld in die schuhe schieben will?das eigene fahrlevel wird dadurch nicht gesteigert.durch vorschläge für die strecken, hinweis etc kann einiges was einem so jungen park wie der in osternohe evtl noch fehlt gegeben werden damit dieser sich verbessert.dazu sollte aber auch die überlegung mal an einem selber runter gleiten und sich der ein oder andere fragen ob er gut ausgerüstet an den start geht oder doch eher nen bikepoker spielt um danach hier zu schreiben was wie weh tut...man sollte sich im vorhinein klar sein auf was man sich einlässt und schon im vorfeld abklären was man tun sollte um möglichst heile am abend wieder heim zu kommen.
in dem sinn: safety first und immer genug luft in die reifen!


----------



## kaltverformer (29. Juli 2008)

..... und genau Das haben wir intern diskutiert! Aber gebt allen ein wenig Zeit. Vieles ist in Handarbeit gemacht worden, weil das Gelände teilweise sehr steil ist. Im Zielbereich ist das in Planung, aber dazu braucht es das entsprechende Baumaterial, Bagger, Helfer, etc. Der Park soll jetzt erstmal die Chance bekommen, daß er sich bewährt, man Schwachstellen ausbessert und natürlich ein paar Euro verdient. Bisher wurde ja nur Geld ausgegeben und der Winterbetrieb erwirtschaftete nur Defizite. Der Geiskopf hatte in der Anfangszeit BMW als Sponsor. Mit Geld kann man viel machen. Also, alles nacheinander und a bisserl Geduld

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dp-tra!ls (29. Juli 2008)

HolzRampen oder alles aus erde ?


----------



## Puschl 24 (29. Juli 2008)

ich wollt löaufen aber durft net die ham mich alle wieder hingelegt un ich wurd keine 2std später operiert 2strd später lag ich noch in lauf in krankenhaus un wurd dann erst uins krankenhaus nach bayreuth gefahrn aber egaldes passt jetzt scho alles un mein zahn hat net geblutet des war mei lippe


----------



## joker78 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin eigentlich auch kein schreiber,aber ich muß sagen RESPEKT!!was die in Osternohe auf 136hm da aufgebaut haben.Tolle Strecken is für jeden was dabei und man kann sich super rantasten weiter so.
Verbesserungen meiner sicht nach wären beim DH bei denn ersten beiden Sprüngen die Landungen etwas zu entschärfen.Beim Lift hab ich festgestellt,das einige Bügel sehr weich sind und nachgeben,Folge Abgang  noch was ,ach ja ,bei denn Dirt`s nach der Holzrampe,die waren a bisser klein,da geht noch was (ala Bischofsmais wär super)aber so,alles SUPER.
Gruß an alle dies da auch super finden und nochmal Maximalen Respekt an alle die an diesen Projekt beteiligt sind weiter so und bitte nicht schleifen lassen.
Gruß Joker.


----------



## zuspät (29. Juli 2008)

gute besserung. ok ich hab mir zum glück nur die handgelenke gestaucht dafür wurde mein hinterrad in mitleidenschaft gezogen sonst noch jemand hier mit materialschäden? würd mich mal interressieren was so alles dran glauben musste des we


----------



## kletteraffe (29. Juli 2008)

Sagen wir mal so: nach dem Samstag vertraue ich meinem Bike endlich bedingungslos und wir können heiraten. Nix putt, nix klappert - a Traum sog i


----------



## wpww (29. Juli 2008)

ach manche bügel sind weicher ^^   

des erklärt jetzt auch meine 2 abflüge^^


----------



## Matze1993 (29. Juli 2008)

Bei mir war nichts Großes einen achter im vorderad der mir von der Firma Teuchert (sehr herzlichen dank dafür) kostenlos entfernt wurde.
mir is nix passiert Gott sei Dank.

mfg matze


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> ich wollt löaufen aber durft net die ham mich alle wieder hingelegt un ich wurd keine 2std später operiert 2strd später lag ich noch in lauf in krankenhaus un wurd dann erst uins krankenhaus nach bayreuth gefahrn aber egaldes passt jetzt scho alles un mein zahn hat net geblutet des war mei lippe



sag mal, warst du nicht derjenige, der schon vor dem IXS-Cup am Oko  negativ aufgefallen war hier im Forum von wegen "das ist alles viel zu einfach und alle anderen zu langsam" und so?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (29. Juli 2008)

ich erinner mich da an einem mitn bighit ausn oko fred....


----------



## Fraser__ (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin am Samstag wieder am Start! Zähle jetzt schon die Stunden! Und es ist erst Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (30. Juli 2008)

ich bin doch net am freitag da, muss ne woche nach schweden...


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2008)

alter schwede...


----------



## Puschl 24 (30. Juli 2008)

hab ich net gesagt ich hab nur gesagt das ich de srennen in hahnenklee gewinnen werd (was ich auch gewonnen hab) nachdem ich des am oko scho gewonnen hab un mich net grad anstrengen musste aber im mom kann ich biken vergessen des dauert jetzt erst wieder n paar wochen.un was is negativ daran wenn ich sag das ich find das des zu einfach zu gewinnen isß??


mal ne frage hat mich einer fallen sehn>??
ich wüsst geremn mal wie mein rad aufgeschlagen is un ob mein kopf auch was abbekommen hat weil ich mich nimma dran erinnern kann


----------



## thaper (30. Juli 2008)

ich glaub dei kopf hat schomal was abbekommen....
ne scherz


----------



## P4Nane (30. Juli 2008)

P4Nane schrieb:


> hab mir vllt den meniscus gerissen weil n kollege in der steilkurve stand und ichs nimmer abbresmsen konnte, am Montag gibts die genaue Diagnose. Aber die Krankenwagen fahrer sind wohl echt zwischen Lauf und Osternohe nur Hin- und- her geshuttelt, bei meinem Fall hatter noch 2 andere auch gleich mitgenommen.
> 
> Meinem geschmack nach war zu viel los deswegen kam es auch zu den vielen unfällen.
> 
> Aber die strecke sieht echt sau geil aus, hab leider nur 2 abfahrten geschaft aber wenn ich wieder kann komm ich glei wieder^^



also diagnose:

Kreuzband gerissen, meniskus angerissen, fetzen blutaguss am kniegelenk.
des wars für dieses Jahr


----------



## thaper (30. Juli 2008)

puschl 24... laut meiner recherche müsstest du der florian...... sein. 
ok für dei alter bist echt net schlecht unterwegs. aber in der normalen free junior klasse wärste mit deiner zeit am oko net sehr weit vorn gewesen....


----------



## Puschl 24 (30. Juli 2008)

naja oko rennen war auch net mei tag im 1. lauif bin ich mittendrin gesessen un im 2 hats mich ma gelegt aber schau doch ma die ergebnisse von hahnenklee an da war ich scho bessa


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2008)

nur um dich ma wieder weng runter zu holen, hast schon einen leichten höhenflug wie ich hier mitbekommen hab...

...am Oko rennen war dei Konkurenz 11 Jahre alt, die 4 oder 5 Leute in deiner Klasse sind mit Dirthardtails und Slicks gefahren...dein "Sieg" war also nicht unbedingt schwer erarbeitet....

schön auf dem Boden bleiben...Menschen mit Höhenflug verschenken schnell an Sympathie


----------



## markus92 (30. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> hab ich net gesagt ich hab nur gesagt das ich de srennen in hahnenklee gewinnen werd (was ich auch gewonnen hab) nachdem ich des am oko scho gewonnen hab un mich net grad anstrengen musste aber im mom kann ich biken vergessen des dauert jetzt erst wieder n paar wochen.un was is negativ daran wenn ich sag das ich find das des zu einfach zu gewinnen isß??
> 
> 
> mal ne frage hat mich einer fallen sehn>??
> ich wüsst geremn mal wie mein rad aufgeschlagen is un ob mein kopf auch was abbekommen hat weil ich mich nimma dran erinnern kann



Normalerweise urteile ich nicht über Menschen ohne Sie groß gesehen zu haben, aber was du die letzten paar Seiten schreibst, kommst du arrogant rüber und das in deinem Alter. 
Zuerst die Helfer für langsam und blöd hinstellen und dann sich selber als den Meister der Downhillfahrer beschreiben, obwohl du deinen Triumpf nur den schlechten Gegner zu verdanken hast! 
Wenn du die Arroganz ablegen würdest, dann wärst du ein guter und zugleich netter Fahrer. Den ganz groß rauß kommt man nur mit Talent UND gutem Verhalten und dazu gehört Arroganz sicher nicht.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung und ich wollte die hier einfach mal reinschreiben, weil sowas kann ich gar nicht ab.

@Puschl 24
Nicht böse oder so gemeint, nur einfach mal was zum Nachdenken. 

Have Fun
Downhill4ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (30. Juli 2008)

Dear Riderz,

Freeridestammtisch Hersbruck trifft sich jeden Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr bei Zweirad Teuchert / Hersbruck vorm Laden zum biken. Ideal Bikes : All Mountain / Enduro / Länge : 1h bis 2,5h je nach Laune

Love and Hate Briefkasten kommt an die Strecke..wir werden Euren Input sammeln

Guiding : Die Erbauer stellen sich, (sofern möglich) an der Strecke gerne zur Verfügung und gehen mit Euch biken...da könnt Ihr Eure Anregungen online loswerden

ride or die


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt möchte ich auch kurz zu Osternohe etwas erzählen. Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass ich im Bikepark absoluter Anfänger bin und es etwas Überwindung gekostet hat den Berg hochzufahren und oben sich den Trails hinzugeben.
Die Beschilderung selbst war/ist an manchen Stellen etwas verwirrend und unübersichtlich gewesen, und ich war mir manchmal nicht sicher, ob ich dort entlangfahren kann, ohne "mein Leben zu riskieren"  . 
Die Abfahrt selbst war für mich schon relativ steil und wie schon erwähnt kostete es einige Nerven, 2 kleine Stürze und viel Überwindung da runter zu kacheln. An einigen Stellen hab ich gemerkt dass noch etwas Technik fehlt und ich etwas üben muss. Wo ich das kann weiss ich nicht, wenn nicht am Berg selbst. Desshalb verstehe ich es zwar, dass an so einem BikePark die "Noobs" nicht gern gesehen sind damit die "Pro´s" im "Flow" runterballern können, allerdings steht der Park auch jenen zu, die entweder nicht über die notwendige Technik verfügen, oder einfach etwas vorsichtig Spass haben möchten.
Der Berg ist für Anfänger steil und das lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Mir persönlich hat es schon sehr Spass gemacht, und ich konnte nach 5 - 6 Abfahrten später bereits im oberen Teil mein Bike etwas laufen lassen.

Was mich allerdings sehr gestört hat war die Tatsache, dass manche von den Besuchern mir ziemlich auf die Pelle gerückt sind. Mehrere male ist es vorgekommen, dass mir einer im Genick saß und ich etwas unruhig wurde.
Es gehört sich einfach nicht, ständig und direkt an der Schaltung des Vordermannes zu fahren, zumahl ich nicht einmal weiss, wie der Vordermann überhaupt fährt. Bei Freunden kann ich das machen aber nicht bei jemandem dessen Fahrstil ich nicht kenne. Also mein Appell an die Jungs: Etwas mehr Abstand bitte. ( Nein und ich erwarte auch nicht, das wie im Schwimmbad jemand den Abstand vorgibt!!!)

Das nächste was mir auffiehl war am Lift. Es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, den "Griffbereich" des Schleppers mit Gummi zu verkleiden. Ich hab mir meinen ganzen Lenker und die rechte Schaltung verkratzt. Ich weiss nicht wie ihr zu eurem Material steht, aber sowas ärgert micht etwas und es ist einfach zu vermeiden. Wäre also ganz cool, wenn man die alten Schläuche nicht nur an den "Haken" anbringt, sonder auch etwas oben.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen :HUT AB., super Idee, guter Start und mit einigen zusätzlichen Ideen und Arbeiten wird das noch richtig super!! 

P.S. Ach ja,...ich fands s*****e, dass nicht durchgehend was gegrillt wurde.


----------



## Puschl 24 (30. Juli 2008)

@decolocsta: alsom die 11jährigen sin in na eigenen klasse gefahrn un ennipo hatte n banshee shreem mit minions un des is wohl kei dirthardtail sondern n downhiller un der 3. hatte auchn kona un war ziehmlich gut
un ma sry was ich hier gesagt hab des hab  ich net so gmeint mit scheiß helfer hat eh n kumpel von mir geschreibn als ich die ersten tage noch im krankenhaus war


----------



## Priest0r (30. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> @decolocsta: alsom die 11jährigen sin in na eigenen klasse gefahrn un ennipo hatte n banshee shreem mit minions un des is wohl kei dirthardtail sondern n downhiller un der 3. hatte auchn kona un war ziehmlich gut
> un ma sry was ich hier gesagt hab des hab  ich net so gmeint mit scheiß helfer hat eh n kumpel von mir geschreibn als ich die ersten tage noch im krankenhaus war



eh klar


----------



## Meiki (30. Juli 2008)

1.ich find den bikepark total klasse,konnte vor der eröffnung schonmal dort fahren und selbst da hätten die gebauten Sprünge und so gereicht für nen spaßigen Bikepark,aber bis zur Eröffnung is ja noch einiges geschehen,ich finds hammer was alles noch gebaut wurde,so viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten und das für jeden schwierigkeitsgrad
2.es war für die Eröffnung alles super organisiert finde ich


hab mein Innelager komplett zerstört(hat ja jemand gefragt was alles kaputt ging  )

achja:wenn bei wem was kaputt geht bzw. jemand stürzt und sich verletzt is es nunmal seine eigene schuld und da muss man nicht über zu schwierige Obstacles motzen,es zwingt einen niemand etwas zu springen,lernt einfach euch selbst einzuschätzen


nochmals:alle  Daumen hoch für Ostenohe


----------



## Puschl 24 (30. Juli 2008)

ich find den park auch sau geil war ja ,mein eigener fehler das ich abgestürtzt bin aber wenn ich wieder kann besuch ich den park auf jedenfall nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> @decolocsta: alsom die 11jährigen sin in na eigenen klasse gefahrn un ennipo hatte n banshee shreem mit minions un des is wohl kei dirthardtail sondern n downhiller un der 3. hatte auchn kona un war ziehmlich gut
> un ma sry was ich hier gesagt hab des hab  ich net so gmeint mit scheiß helfer hat eh n kumpel von mir geschreibn als ich die ersten tage noch im krankenhaus war



 oh , bittschö niad aafhean, des wird immer besser! i bin scho gspannt wäis waida geid


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> ich hab 25 min gewartet bis der scheis bergwacht jeep da war un dann war ich in lauf und 2 stunden später im op saal in bayreuth



weil der kumpel hat auffälligerweise genauso wie du noch nichts vo punkt und komma ghört und vergisst das "d" am ende vom "und"...

kann mir jemand hochhelfen? ich hab mich nämlich scho lang weggschmissn...

...dass musste jetzt sein, dafür vergess ich sogar dialekt...


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juli 2008)

Man könnte etz Haarspalterisch sein und dem Banshee Scream nun atestieren das es alles, nur kein Dhler ist, aber egal....

...und ich hab wohl, alle Leute in deiner Klasse gesehen, das war keine Konkurenz...aber egal, dein Sieg hast du dir verdient, nur leg bitte nicht so auf, bescheidenheit ist wesentlich sympathischer....und es ist gut von dir das du dich für deine Aussagen entschuldigst, auch wenn du deinen Kumpl die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebst


----------



## Puschl 24 (30. Juli 2008)

aber ich galub das ma n baschee mit der austattung scho eher als dhler bezeichnen kann aber egal un ich find das der ennio scho gut fahrn kann un ne kongurenz is


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (30. Juli 2008)

des ja schon psychischer leistungsdruck was hier abgeht,   da wirds mich auch aufs maul legen..  bis sich mal wer nen wirbel bricht dann  hat keiner mehr was von..


----------



## Fraser__ (30. Juli 2008)

Was meint ihr eigentlich, wie lange die Trails "frisch" bleiben? Das meiste aufgeschüttete Zeugs, wie zum Beispiel die Anlieger, waren aus normalem Sand, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Ist das nicht ein großer Aufwand mit der Streckenpflege? Ich hoffe, dass sich bestimmte Streckenabschnitte nicht zu schnell abnutzen! Vielleicht sollte man die Anlieger aus so nem Brechsand machen...


----------



## Salkcin (30. Juli 2008)

Sers, des Video wurde bestimmt schonmal gepostet, aber ich muß es nochmal reinstellen!

http://www.franken-tv.de/default.aspx?ID=455&showNews=251559

Viele Späße


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2008)

immer wieder lustig...


----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

Heute morgen war ein Bericht auf Antenne Bayern über den Bikepark Osternohe.


----------



## MasterChris (31. Juli 2008)

und?! haben die auch den park und die helfer so down gemacht wie manch anderer hier? 

ist schon krass was teilweise hier abgelassen wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2008)

Edit: Ok, weiß was du meinst


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Juli 2008)

..ich glaub ich muss nen Puschl-Fanclub aufmachen. Schnattern tut er ja schonmal wie ein Weltmeister...lol


----------



## monstersgame (31. Juli 2008)

also diagnose:

Kreuzband gerissen, meniskus angerissen, fetzen blutaguss am kniegelenk.
des wars für dieses Jahr


Mein Beileid


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (31. Juli 2008)

Des scho fast ne standart verletzung.    Ein bekannter von mir hat deswegen aufgehört mitm radeln. 3-4monate krücken und dann immer noch schmerzen  ist halt schon hart. 
gute besserung   fitness studio danach kann helfen
und seit mal vorsichtiger mit euch   soviel verletzungen sind wirklich nicht mehr im rahmen..


----------



## Jayson213 (31. Juli 2008)

wollte grad nen link zu bilder stellen,aber leider gehts nich...

da sag ich weingsten nochmal an dieser stelle das ich es nicht für richtig halte diesen thread zu benutzen um jetzt so weit vom thema osternohe abzuschweifen sondern lieber beim thema bleiben...

und nich mehr rum heulen...
dafür mehr luft in den reifen und den helm nich vergessen


----------



## dave m (31. Juli 2008)

So, mal zurück zum Thema: Uff der Homepage vom Park gibts ja die Gallery. Kommen bei euch da Bilder?? (oder spinnt mein Browser?) Videos sin ja schon da, Bilder müssts ja auch scho geben (zumindest Streckenbau!). 
Ansonsten: ärgert euch net, jeden hauts mal; is ja auch net schlecht, so hält ma sich wenigstens im Zaum 

Mfg, Marco


----------



## markus92 (31. Juli 2008)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> wollte grad nen link zu bilder stellen,aber leider gehts nich...
> 
> da sag ich weingsten nochmal an dieser stelle das ich es nicht für richtig halte diesen thread zu benutzen um jetzt so weit vom thema osternohe abzuschweifen sondern lieber beim thema bleiben...
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo hast du den die Bilder gefunden??

MfG
Downhill4ever


----------



## decolocsta (31. Juli 2008)

Downhill4ever


----------



## markus92 (31. Juli 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Downhill4ever



Mist mit anderen Foren vertauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## Jayson213 (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## matiosch (31. Juli 2008)

Das Demo war der Knaller!!!


----------



## Stylo77 (1. August 2008)

wetterfest scheint das ganze ja nicht zu sein 

heute geschlossen


----------



## wpww (1. August 2008)

Heute geschlossen  

ja zu geil ! aber wird scho besser so sein ^^


----------



## Fraser__ (1. August 2008)

Nein, die haben den Park im Radio sehr positiv hingestellt! Fand ich gut.





MasterChris schrieb:


> und?! haben die auch den park und die helfer so down gemacht wie manch anderer hier?
> 
> ist schon krass was teilweise hier abgelassen wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. August 2008)

@jayson: wo hast denn das Bild von dem Herrn in weiss her ? Genau in der kurze wurde ich auch geblitzdingst 

Hoffentlich fängt das ganze nicht so an wie in OGau und das sobald es regnet geschlossen wird...aber wahrscheinlich besser so sonst gibts noch mehr "Schmerz"Gschrei hier...


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2008)

das ist nicht toll, dass die Jungs heut nachmittag nicht auf machen Jetzt darf ich heute doch noch schieben.


----------



## marcie (1. August 2008)

Tja, was habt ihr erwartet. Viel Holz und nur wenige haben diese komischen Hasengitter. Klar bei uns regnets ja auch nicht so oft


----------



## Jayson213 (1. August 2008)

...wie ich die jungs kenne haben die bestimmt nich wegen dem bis gestern nich vorhanden regen für heute geschlossen geschrieben.es hatte erst jetzt nach dem eintrag geregnet.wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das nach einer woche bei ungefähr gefühlten 45grad nix was aus erde is wie anlieger und so zu reparieren ging etc...und auf so weichen losen grund gibts wieder genug spezialisten die dann aua haben.würd ich mal denken.da auch das holz bei den temperaturen innerhalb von ner stunde wieder trocken wäre...
am we könnter bestimmt wieder rocken und das gas stehen lassen

p.s. ich kenn den photographen und war mit ihm unterwegs, der hat mir freundlicher weise ein paar bilder gegeben damit ich die hier posten kann


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2008)

schmarn. bei uns in erlangen ist jetzt scho wieder schön und um 2e ist es auch in Osternohe wieder trocken.  Naja viellicht fahr ich ja trotzdem hin, ein bischen schieben


----------



## marcie (1. August 2008)

Ok Ok, kann sein das ich da jetzt ein wenig zu eng gedacht hab.  Bei uns ist schon das dritte Gewitter heute. Hier schiffts immer wieder wie aus Eimern.


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2008)

na und wenn es Gewitttert kann man den Lift immer noch schließen! Blos früh scho sagen "hey des Wetter ist heut schon ziemlich unbeständig, da mach mer net auf" finde ich net sehr cool...
Bei uns hat sein 3std nimmer geregnet und alles schaut trocken aus, wenn ich dann nein Wald geh oder nach Osternohe wird des sicher net anders sein.
Vielleicht macht er ja doch noch auf


----------



## decolocsta (1. August 2008)

Am Oko gehts ja auch,

wenns Gewittert ohne ende, steht der Lift halt ma ne halbe Stunde,
danach gehts weiter....


----------



## marcie (1. August 2008)

Na dann daumendrück. viel Spass beim schreddern. Ich packe heute abend meine Klamotten und dann gehts erst mal zum Geißkopf, Spicak und Oberammergau.

Muss glaub ich für Osternohe a biserl üben


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Am Oko gehts ja auch,
> 
> wenns Gewittert ohne ende, steht der Lift halt ma ne halbe Stunde,
> danach gehts weiter....


 

mhh gute Idee könnt ja auch zum Oko fahren, aber des lohnt nimma da der Lift scho um 5e zumacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (1. August 2008)

...aufmerksame betrachter haben sicherlich mitbekommen das auf der homepage von osternohe GESTERN schon stand das der lift am freitag net geht...und da war das wetter ja noch scheene.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (1. August 2008)

ziemlich genaue wettervorhersagen ?  ich wohn ganz in der nähe und es hat den ganzen tag oft  stark geregnet. -gewitter..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. August 2008)

Wie schauts aus hatt der Lift am Sonntag auf ?


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2008)

reicht schon, dass er morgen nicht offen hat...was geht morgen solls doch net regnen oder hats die Strecke weggespült?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. August 2008)

Morgen wirds schön , kein plan was da abgeht? Vieleicht kannsich mal ein verantwortlicher melden?


----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

Kaum ist mal nen Tag der Lift zu, schon das Gschrei groß, immer ruhig Blut ... die werden schon wissen was Sie machen ! Besser mal nen Tag geschlossen und dafür ne gut präparierte Strecke ... 
Und wenn wegen Regen zu ist, freut euch doch...bester Selbstschutz  Solange auf den Northshore kein "Hasendrahtzaun" ist, würd ich die bei Nässe sowieso niemand empfehlen ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. August 2008)

Will ja nur wissen ob ich sonntag hin kann .


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (2. August 2008)

Bikepark Witterungsbedingt
Samstag, 02.08. geschlossen   

also heute muss ich mal recht geben,    das des schmarrn ist weil des wetter ist top.


----------



## decolocsta (2. August 2008)

Bikepark wegen hoher Verletzungsrate durch schlecht gebaute Trails
Samstag, 02.08. geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohmy1190 (2. August 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bikepark wegen hoher Verletzungsrate durch schlecht gebaute Trails
> Samstag, 02.08. geschlossen.



So ein Schwachsinn... 
Schlecht gebaut ist da wirklich nix. Aber warum heute nich offen ist ist mir auch irgntwie nich ganz klar... Gestern extra bald ins Bett und dann das  Naja Hoffntlich is Donnerstag dann offn!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. August 2008)

Und wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## S*P*J (2. August 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bikepark wegen hoher Verletzungsrate durch schlecht gebaute Trails
> Samstag, 02.08. geschlossen.


 
Also wenn ich als Erbauer das lesen würde, gäbs Hausverbot


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. August 2008)

Als Erbauer kannst du vieleicht sagen ob morgen offen ist?


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (2. August 2008)

Bikepark Witterungsbedingt
Sonntag, 03.08. geschlossen
(Strecke zu naß)

quelle: www.bikepark-osternohe.de


----------



## Priest0r (2. August 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Als Erbauer kannst du vieleicht sagen ob morgen offen ist?



du unwissendes etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (2. August 2008)

schade ... wäre morgen gerne ne Runde gekommen ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. August 2008)

Na super, kann man da bloß fahren wenns trocken is oder wie? Mal schauen obs des jahr noch was wird.


----------



## Priest0r (3. August 2008)

es hat sich ja schon an 2 trockenen tagen gezeigt wie viele sich überschätzen/zu übermütig sind und damit viele rettungseinsätze verursachen

von daher imho nachvollziehbar


----------



## el martn (3. August 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> Bikepark Witterungsbedingt
> Sonntag, 03.08. geschlossen
> (Strecke zu naß)
> 
> quelle: www.bikepark-osternohe.de



Ich habe die Vermutung, dass ich unser Sport langsam zu einem Schön-Wetter und Möchte-Auch-Nicht-Mein-Radl-Verschmutzen Sport entwickelt! 

Mal richtig die Sau rauslassen können und nicht immer nur Staub schlucken!

Nachdem ja Oberammergau damit anfangen hat bei jedem kleinen Regenschauer die Schirme zu zumachen, fängt jetzt auch Osternohe mit den Unsinn an! 

Ja, ich weiß, sie mussten wegen den Behörden! 

Ich wollte mir Heute selber mal ein Bild von der Strecke machen.

Nun Gut, dann haben sie in Osternohe fürs erste Mal Pech gehabt! 

Da bleibt mir mal wieder nichts anderes übrig, als wieder zum Geisskopf zu fahren.

Alle schimpfen zwar übern Geisskopf, aber immerhin hat er offen!

So denn

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.

el martn


----------



## zuspät (3. August 2008)

bleibt mal ruhig kaum is die erste euphorie vorbei, geht des gemotze los. man lasst den park doch mal erst richtig laufen. und wir wissen doch auch garnet genau warum der park so öffnungszeiten hat. denke nicht dass des osternoher-team des mit absicht macht, die typen wissen scho was sie tun bzw. tun müssen. 

und "theoretisch" könnte mans ja wieder so machen wies vor der eröffnung war. selbst den berg rauf fahren


----------



## thaper (3. August 2008)

das is hald des problem wenn ma alles aus holz baut. 
selber schuld.


----------



## zuspät (3. August 2008)

uih hab grad gehört dass ein rtw etz immer vor ort sein soll des klingt doch scho mal beruhigend


----------



## böser_wolf (3. August 2008)

naja ich war heut an der strecke schöne schafe hats da 
und so jungs die blöd aus der wäsche geschaut haben
so wie ich 
weil nix lift nix los und NIX HINWEIS warum und wieso!


ok ich hab aber auch net auf die hp gschaut


----------



## S*P*J (3. August 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> uih hab grad gehört dass ein rtw etz immer vor ort sein soll des klingt doch scho mal beruhigend


 
tolle Sache mit dem RTW, nur wer soll den bezahlen? 
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass sowas Luxus ist den wir als Biker so eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass an einem normalen WE sicher der nicht öfters als 1 bis 2 mal fahren muss.
Was letztes WE im Park abging, keine Ahnung aber die Jungs hats nicht bei den dicken Sachen zerlegt. Alles Fahrfehler, Selbstüberschätzung und schlechtes Material. Aus diesem Grund zu sagen, hey unser Park ist so gefährlich, dass wir immer einen RTW brauchen um aufzumachen ist der völlig falsche Weg.
Genauso bei Regen, warum macht der PArk nicht auf? Wenn es nass und rutschig ist fahr ich halt keine Wallrides und springe nicht alles. Da passiert dann genauso wenig wie wenn es trocken ist!
Das muss man den Bikern schon selbst überlassen, ob das Wetter schlecht ist oder nicht. Für Freitag hab ich verständnis, da hats derbe Gewittert aber SA und SO hätte eigentlich alles laufen müssen.
Ihr müsst jetzt einfach den Mut haben und endgültig aufmachen, auch bei Regen und wenn kein RTW vor Ort ist. 
Und denkt dran GK und OKO haben auch bei schlechtem Wetter auf und da ist unter der WOche nie ein RTW oder die Bergwacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> tolle Sache mit dem RTW, nur wer soll den bezahlen?
> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass sowas Luxus ist den wir als Biker so eigentlich gar nicht brauchen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass an einem normalen WE sicher der nicht öfters als 1 bis 2 mal fahren muss.
> Was letztes WE im Park abging, keine Ahnung aber die Jungs hats nicht bei den dicken Sachen zerlegt. Alles Fahrfehler, Selbstüberschätzung und schlechtes Material. Aus diesem Grund zu sagen, hey unser Park ist so gefährlich, dass wir immer einen RTW brauchen um aufzumachen ist der völlig falsche Weg.
> Genauso bei Regen, warum macht der PArk nicht auf? Wenn es nass und rutschig ist fahr ich halt keine Wallrides und springe nicht alles. Da passiert dann genauso wenig wie wenn es trocken ist!
> ...



So ist es
Der Park ist so gefährlich wie man es selber gefährlich macht.

Ist nichts anderes wie beim Autofahren.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (3. August 2008)

so ist es, nur das Autofahren noch 10mal gefährlicher ist! Viele der Sturzopfer hätten wahrscheinlich auch ihr Auto an ihrem 1. Führerscheintag geschrottet...


----------



## matiosch (3. August 2008)

Viele derer haben sicher keinen führerschein mehr oder haben ihn erst gar nicht bekommen 

-->nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## reny (3. August 2008)

sers ich bin der mit dem loch im oberschenkel


----------



## matiosch (3. August 2008)

Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## Stylo77 (4. August 2008)

http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0009569022

wetter bis zum nächsten we


----------



## S*P*J (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht sollten sie gleich heut aufmachen und ab Donnerstag wieder zu.


----------



## Fraser__ (4. August 2008)

****,
das ist doch kaum zu glauben mit dem Wetter, wie vehext!


----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

Gibt es vor ort die Möglichkeit die Bikes zu waschen, Hochdruckreiniger oder so? Oder gilt dort auch an Sonn- und Feiertagen Waschverbot wie überall im verf..... Bayernland?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. August 2008)

da gibts an kleinen bach aber bssssssssst.... und aufpassen dass keiner merkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> da gibts an kleinen bach aber bssssssssst.... und aufpassen dass keiner merkt!



Hatte nicht vor mich mit nem Schwämmchen hinzustellen, deshalb die Frage nach nem Hochdruckreiniger!

Sinnvolle Antworten erwünscht!


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (4. August 2008)

kauf dir einen und nimm nan mit
ich hab einen bring nan aber net mit.    sinnlose frage  find ich


----------



## zuspät (4. August 2008)

in schnaittach hast ne tanke da kannst fÃ¼r 2â¬ den reiniger nehmen oder katzenwÃ¤sche am autohof. in osternohe is mir nix bekannt. 

ich selbst bezweifel auch dass die sanis stÃ¤ndig am park sind klar wird der "hype" weniger und dadurch auch die unfÃ¤lle. aber find des erst mal ein feinen zug dass des brk da bisala mitdenkt. aber dass sanis standart werde in osternohe denk ich nicht.
und irgend nen grund werden die erbauer haben dass die Ã¶ffnungszeiten so sind wie sie sind.

wie gehts den verletzten eigentlich? scho einige auf dem weg der besserung?


----------



## thaper (4. August 2008)

2 euro fuer nen hochdruckreiniger?? da legst die nieder...
selbst an ner ARAL in fuerthistan zahlt man nur 50cent. aber dafuer 2 mal.


----------



## zuspät (4. August 2008)

tja. oder du hast nen freund der nen freund hat deren freund dir marken zum putzen besorgen kann


----------



## Fraser__ (4. August 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> 2 euro fuer nen hochdruckreiniger?? da legst die nieder...
> selbst an ner ARAL in fuerthistan zahlt man nur 50cent. aber dafuer 2 mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> kauf dir einen und nimm nan mit
> ich hab einen bring nan aber net mit.    sinnlose frage  find ich



Was ist daran so sinnlos???

Mein Bike steht in der Wohnung, da der Keller bzw. das Haus drum rum leider fehlt. Dann muß ich es, mangels Träger, im Auto transportieren.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass in Bayern an Sonn- und Feiertagen alle "Waschsalons" geschlossen haben.
Deswegen die Frage nach nem Kärcher vor ort. Solls ja wo geben.

Ein klares NEIN, gibt es nicht hätte gereicht!

mfg von einem der auch gern mal im Dreck fährt


----------



## zuspät (4. August 2008)

schnaittach oder lauf. wennst lieb bist darfst ders bei mir in der wanne baden


----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> schnaittach oder lauf. wennst lieb bist darfst ders bei mir in der wanne baden



Na das nenn ich dochmal ein Angebot


----------



## thaper (4. August 2008)

ich wuerd das badezimmer zum 1euro waschsalon um designen....
5liter wasser natuerlich. jeder liter mehr kostet 50cent...
so kannst du dir dann auch die liftkarten in osternohe leisten.


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2008)

Hochdruckreiniger kommt doch eigentlich gar nicht in Frage, Keine Lust mit wasweisichwievielbar in die Lager reinzuballern.
Wanne oder Gartenschlauch reicht völligst aus, dauert halt ein bisschen, aber dafür macht es mehr Spass.
B2T, Tja, in good old Bavaria isses halt so. Sonntags is halt Kirchenzeit!!!!


----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hochdruckreiniger kommt doch eigentlich gar nicht in Frage, Keine Lust mit wasweisichwievielbar in die Lager reinzuballern.
> Wanne oder Gartenschlauch reicht völligst aus, dauert halt ein bisschen, aber dafür macht es mehr Spass.
> B2T, Tja, in good old Bavaria isses halt so. Sonntags is halt Kirchenzeit!!!!



Man sollte halt auch mit dem Hochdruckreiniger umgehen könne. Außerdem wachsen die Gartenschläuche nicht aus dem Boden und andere Dinge machen defintiv mehr Spasss machen

AMEN


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2008)

LoL, der Hochdruckreiniger wächst auch nur in Osternohe aus dem Boden! Und Ja,...es GIBT noch andere sachen die Spass machen  !!!

B-Men!


----------



## fabu78 (4. August 2008)

der_erce schrieb:


> LoL, der Hochdruckreiniger wächst auch nur in Osternohe aus dem Boden...
> 
> B-Men!



wohl eben nicht, und genau dass ist mein Problem.


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2008)

Sorry, hätte wohl [irone]der Hochdruckreiniger wächst auch nur in Osternohe aus dem Boden..[/ironie] verwenden sollen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. August 2008)

Nimm dir nen Kanister Wasser, nen Eimer, weng Spüli und ne weiche Bürste mit. Und du hast a sauberes Bike. Ins Auto noch ne alte Decke und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. August 2008)

Wie stehen denn die Aktien fürs We ? Fals das Wetter und der Park mit spielt ... wer ist denn dort ?


----------



## joker78 (5. August 2008)

Ich


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. August 2008)

ich auch.


----------



## thaper (5. August 2008)

ich!!!nicht


----------



## Matze1993 (5. August 2008)

Ich warsch. Morewood ausprobieren


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. August 2008)

Ich auch, aber erst Sonntag.


----------



## rex_sl (5. August 2008)

schaut mal in die wettervorhersage. da is nix mit fahren am we. nur regen und das in hardcore osternohe.


----------



## flob (5. August 2008)

Jungs!

wir sind do. dort! ab 14uhr!!! Wer noch?! Sollte die einzige Möglichkeit sein laut wetter.de!

Cheers,
Flo


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2008)

P4Nane schrieb:


> also diagnose:
> 
> Kreuzband gerissen, meniskus angerissen, fetzen blutaguss am kniegelenk.
> des wars für dieses Jahr





Ich war noch nicht in Osternohe, von da her kommt keine Kritik zur Strecke.

Die hohe Anzahl an Verletzungen ist sicher nicht förderlich für unseren Sport und das Projekt Bikepark. Die Gegner bekommen da gute Karten in die Hand gespielt...

Aus dem Grund sollte man versuchen das die Anzahl der Rettungseinsätze möglichst bald auf Normalniveau sinkt.


Allen Verletzten wünsch in gute Besserung. 2005 bei der DM in BMais hatte ich auch nen Sturz und hab mir das linke Handgelenk stark beschädigt. Gebrochen war nix aber die Knochen waren verschoben, Knochengewebe verletzt, Bänder angerissen, Bluterguss.... 8 Wochen Schiene und 12 Wochen Probleme...

Bezüglich Kreuzbandriss empfehle ich nachfolgenden Link. Hier wird über Behandlungsmaßnahmen diverse Heilungsprozesse uvm. von Verletzten nun schon fast 4 Jahre lang diskutiert:

http://www.offroadforen.de/vb/showthread.php?t=18851&highlight=Kreuzbandritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. August 2008)

Wir beten einfach alle Petrus, für schönes Wetter, an ...


----------



## starsky63 (6. August 2008)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> ich hab 25 min gewartet bis der scheis bergwacht jeep da war un dann war ich in lauf und 2 stunden später im op saal in bayreuth


 


Puschl 24 schrieb:


> @jörg: ich finds haltn bisl ******* wenn erst ma 5 bergwacht leute ankommen un dich fragen wies dir geht un dann erst ma auf die idee kommen n krankenwagen zu holen^^un außerdeem hab iuchn recht auf hilfe dafür zahln mie eltern genung das ich privat versichert bin


 
@puschl24
Deine Einstellung find ich echt sch......
Anstatt Dich bei den Leuten zu bedanken, die Dich in Ihrer Freizeit (der Dienst in der Bergwacht ist ehrenamtlich und ohne Bezahlung) aus dem Gelände holen bzw. die Sanis und den Notarzt zu dir bringen, beschwerst du dich mit einem falschen Anspruchsdenken. Ein Recht auf Hilfe besteht bei der privaten Krankenversicherung meines Erachtens übrigens auch nicht. 
Fehlt nur noch, daß Du den Doc wegen Deinen aufgeschnittenen Shirt verklagst. 

Trotzdem wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung


----------



## Asator (6. August 2008)

..der "puschl" is total auf höhenflug.. der führt sich auf wie sonst was.. und starsky hat völlig recht.. normalerweise bedank ich mich bei solchen leuten die des ehrenamtlich machn..

edit: wir ham ihn aber schon lag genug gedisst..xD


----------



## joker78 (6. August 2008)

Macht doch entlich mal ein Scheiß Puschl Forum auf,das nervt schön lagsam hier gehts um den Bikepark und nix anderes so.
Hau hab gesprochen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. August 2008)

Asator schrieb:


> ..der "puschl" is total auf höhenflug..


Die Aktion in Osternohe sah aber eher nach Absturz aus


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (7. August 2008)

dirt jumps wären toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. August 2008)

und ein Riesenrad...


----------



## Bombenkrator (7. August 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und Ein Riesenrad...



:d


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (7. August 2008)

Hab da noch nen Artikel in der Zeitung übern Bikepark gefunden mit paar schönen Bildern

http://www.world-wide-wochenblatt.de/


----------



## Lumpi247 (7. August 2008)

War heut das erste Mal in Osternohe und hatte damit zugleich auch Bikeparkpremiere. Also ich finds einfach nur geil was ihr da aufgebaut habt.

Für mich als blutigen Anfänger gabs genug Möglichkeiten mich richtig aus zu toben.


----------



## Fraser__ (7. August 2008)

War echt mal wieder eine riesen Gaudi heute! Ich werd versuchen, am Sonntag noch mal am Start zu sein, wenn ich net so derbst verkatert bin von Klassik Open Air und Hirsch...


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (7. August 2008)

hiphop parade


----------



## Lumpi247 (7. August 2008)

evtl. eine kleine Anregung...

Wär toll wenn man einige dieser Holzanlieger etwas "entschärfen" könnte, damit man sich hier als Anfänger rantasten kann...

Für die Könner würde hierbei ja nicht der Spass verloren gehen.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (7. August 2008)

Falls ihr rampen braucht  für dirts  oder ggf.  ne ganze  mini ramp  
p.n.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. August 2008)

...and when the rain begins to fall ...


----------



## Lumpi247 (8. August 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ...and when the rain begins to fall ...



Also laut Hompage hat der Park geöffnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. August 2008)

leider kann ich erst morgen ... und naja ... *BHW*
Beten Hoffen Warten


----------



## Asator (8. August 2008)

zu dem thema wegen regen machn se sofort zu.. ich war gestern bei schönem wetter und heute bei platzregen dort.. wir warn 6 leute und ham gsagt sie soln den lift doch bitte laufen lassen.. und dann ham wir ne große schlammschlacht veranstaltet  also mit dem liftpersonal kama reden und das bei bischen schlechtem wetter gleich zugmacht wird stimmt so auch nich


----------



## JansonJanson (9. August 2008)

so wieder nen halben Tag in ONohe gewesen... super, jedes mal aufs neue 
Nur warum sind paar Sachen entschärft worden ? Nicht schön....wurde wohl doch den paar Stürzen Rechnung getragen ... 
Naja ich hab mir heute erst mal mein Pedal in die linke Waade gerammt ... hmmm schön, naja egal ... kurz reinigen lassen im Kh und weiter gehts 
Das Holz wenns feucht ist, ist schon mit vorsicht zu genießen ... vor allem die Wallrides, da ist nix mit halb reinlegen...ganz oder gar net ...*g*


----------



## Meiki (10. August 2008)

was ist denn alles entschärft worden?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. August 2008)

also aufgefallen ist mir:

bei der FR Strecke kurz bevor man aus dem Wald unten raus kommt, war so kleines "Loch" im Waldboden....das wurde aufgefüllt
dann auf der FR Strecke in der Mitte, sind irgendwo zwei kleine doubles... nach dem 1. ist rechts nen Holz Obstacle da wurden die Lücken gestopft .. 

aber sehr schön, bei den DirtJumps ist jetzt ne kleine Wippe zum üben und noch nen Northshore, und bilde mir ein die Dirts wurden nachgearbeitet ...

aber grosses Lob an euch, es wird ! Hab auch so nebenbei,wie mein Bein verarztet wurde, mitbekommen das jetzt nen kleiner "Cleanpark" im Gespräch ist ...


----------



## thaper (10. August 2008)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also aufgefallen ist mir:
> 
> bei der FR Strecke kurz bevor man aus dem Wald unten raus kommt, war so kleines "Loch" im Waldboden....das wurde aufgefüllt
> dann auf der FR Strecke in der Mitte, sind irgendwo zwei kleine doubles... nach dem 1. ist rechts nen Holz Obstacle da wurden die Lücken gestopft ..


 meinst du diese schotterbodenwellen die ma auch als "double" nehmen kann?


----------



## JansonJanson (10. August 2008)

jo die meine ich  
der kleine Schotterabschnitt ...


----------



## S*P*J (11. August 2008)

und das sind genau solche Sachen wo irgendwelche **** NOOBS ohne jede Bikebeherschung und sich die Strecke vorher angeschaut zu haben auf die Fresse fliegen....nicht die grossen Dinger!...an die trauen die sich ja nicht ran.

Bodenwelle und Loch, muaahhh...die Typen würden auch 100 auf ner kurvigen Landstrasse im Nebel fahren.


----------



## thaper (11. August 2008)

lol. wenn man das 2. bodenwellen set net gleich hüpft sondern einfach vollspeed dagegen fährt  ******** das muss weh tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. August 2008)

Die kann man bis ca. 30Km/h auch "schlucken". Und wenns schneller wird macht hüpfen wirklich mehr sinn. Mich wunderts aber, dass diese eigentlich einfachen Stellen weiter entschärft wurden. Das Loch vorm Ende konnte man ja auch ziemlich schnell umfahren. Aber Ob das jetzt da ist oder nicht ist ja egal. Andere Stellen zu entschärfen fänd ich besser. Aber schön, dass sich was tut!


----------



## Asator (12. August 2008)

ich bin auch immernoch für hasendraht.. habs dem liftpersonal schomal gsagt.. und der gute jung hat gmeint er gbt mir draht und ich soll da einen hinnageln wos nötig wär..


----------



## JansonJanson (14. August 2008)

jo so bischen Draht wäre schon nicht schlecht ... 
auch auf dem bzw. 2 möglichkeiten vor dem kleinen Schotterpfand mit den 2 Doubles ... ist nen großer links und kleinerer rechts. Wenn man den rechts fährt ist schon nen komisches Gefühl beim rechts abbiegen  mit Schwung obs nicht doch nen Tick zu schnell war und das Rad weggeht 
Aber, da wir ja alle nicht dumm sind und das wissen ... 
Mal schauen wie es am We aussieht evtl. Sa mal nen halben Tag after work hoch schauen...


----------



## melone (14. August 2008)

@ jansonjanson:
was isn ein cleanpark?

ich find dem bikepark fehlen noch gescheide dirtjumps und slopestyle-action, dass der auch mal für die hardtailfraktion interessant wird!

haut nei


----------



## JansonJanson (14. August 2008)

@melone:

clean = sauber 
park = Platz 

sauber Platz ... sauber mach Platz ... Ort wo man Räder mit nem kleinen Kärcher säubern kann ... net böse nehmen !


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2008)

Und warum sagste des net gleich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (14. August 2008)

@melone:wer dirtjumps fahren will soll dirten gehen 
und was soll slopestyle?sind doch genug sprünge im wald oder nich,da kann man auch tricks drauf machen oder gehen tricks nur auf sprüngen die auf ner wiese stehen  
 und n bikepark geht nunmal bergab,da braucht man halt meistens zwei Bremsen

grüße
Meiki


----------



## Asator (14. August 2008)

richit gibs ihm  slopestyl.. was versteht man unter slopestyl.. wenn ich n 1m drop hab und n lenker eindreh is des doch bei den meisten schon slopestyl.. und wem der große drop am ende zum tricksen net ausreicht.. der soll dirten..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. August 2008)

So Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, wär is am Sonntag so anwesend? Ich auf jeden.


----------



## FrankenRider (16. August 2008)

mir hat mein erster Besuch auch echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich einige Male aufs Fressbrett geflogen bin.
Was ich etwas komisch fand, war vor dem BodenwellenSchotterSet diese zwei Holzjumps(einmal groß einmal klein, einmal Umfahrung). Hier vor allem die "Anfahrt" zum kleinen (für denn großen nicht genug Eier und Skill), da ich den Schlenker da drin echt doof find, für mich war das Resultat, das ich etwas langsum und etwas zu weit in Richtung rechts weggekommen bin, und anschließend blöd am Hang gelandet bin, was nen phänomenalen Köpfer to Waldboden nach sich zog. 
Gut, war mein erstes Mal, und jetzt weiß ichs, nur is der Schlenker in der Anfahrt doof. 
Sonst isses aber sehr schön dort.
Und noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich, dessen Umsetzung allen Fahren nützen würde: Ne Uhr an Tal und Bergstation, bzw falls schon eine da ist, ne gut sichtbare  Finds voll nervig immer ausm Rucksack Handy rauspulen zu müssen 

P.S. Wie regelt ihr eigentlich die Handy Autoschlüssel Verstauungsfrage? Ich finds mit Rucksack etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## zuspät (16. August 2008)

handy ins auto schlüssel mit karabiner an ohrring


----------



## JansonJanson (16. August 2008)

FrankenRider schrieb:


> mir hat mein erster Besuch auch echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich einige Male aufs Fressbrett geflogen bin.
> Was ich etwas komisch fand, war vor dem BodenwellenSchotterSet diese zwei Holzjumps(einmal groß einmal klein, einmal Umfahrung). Hier vor allem die "Anfahrt" zum kleinen (für denn großen nicht genug Eier und Skill), da ich den Schlenker da drin echt doof find, für mich war das Resultat, das ich etwas langsum und etwas zu weit in Richtung rechts weggekommen bin, und anschließend blöd am Hang gelandet bin, was nen phänomenalen Köpfer to Waldboden nach sich zog.
> Gut, war mein erstes Mal, und jetzt weiß ichs, nur is der Schlenker in der Anfahrt doof.



Im trockenen wirst da sehr schneller merken das du trotz dem Schlenker richtig gut runter fahren kannst, auch schnell genug um weit zu kommen...aber im nassen/feuchten...try an error


----------



## illuminato (20. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne morgen dort an den Start gehen...habe spontan bis Montag frei bekommen und will unbedingt am Start sein...wer kommt denn noch alles? 

Die Holzsachen sind echt krass wenn es nass war/ist. Mich hat es bei dem größeren der beiden Holzkicker nach der Linkskurve fast gelegt weil mir bei der Anfahrt das VR leicht verrutscht ist...ich lass die "Räder" vom Holz wenn es nass ist!


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

najo, sollte ja eigentlich jeder wissen das nasses holz rum rutschen einläd.
gibt es wohl keinen hasendraht auf den holzelementen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. August 2008)

Doch jetzt schon


----------



## matiosch (20. August 2008)

Leider nicht auf allen. Mir fallen eigentlich spontan nur 2 ein 

Das wäre wieder was für den Kummerkasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (20. August 2008)

Ich bin das eine mal etwas schief auf den Kicker gekommen..die anderen 10 mal ist ja nichts passiert. Aber nein, Hasendraht gibt es leider nicht...noch nicht! Das kommt bestimmt bald!

Edit: Etwas spät geantwortet, schon waren die Post vor mir da...anscheinend gibts den Draht jetzt doch schon! 

Auf jeden Fall kommen jetzt noch schnell die Highroller als Anti-Rutsch-Maßnahme ans Bike!


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

was hastn noch so für ne auswahl?
highroller fahr ich eher wenns trocken is.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. August 2008)

Kauf dir Michelin DH24 in 2,5 die sind der Hammer.


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

immer nur kaufen kaufen kaufen. fahren fahren fahren is viel cooler


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. August 2008)

Ich fahr sie ja auch und Samstag wieder in Osternohe


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

taugt dir der lift so, oder geht in weissenburg unten nichts mehr mit den trails.
nach dem franken cup scheints ja da bisl stress gegeben zu haben.


----------



## illuminato (20. August 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> was hastn noch so für ne auswahl?
> highroller fahr ich eher wenns trocken is.



Ich hab noch den Minion 2,35 FR 60a oneply...da ist der Highroller mMn aber besser. Als weitere Auswahl hätte ich noch Nobby Nic 2,4 aber das kann man getrost als Auswahl für den Park weg lassen! 

Die Highroller haben mir bisher bei Nässe echt einen guten Dienst erwiesen. Gerade bei Wurzlen und Schlamm...beides wird in der Abfahrt nach dem dreifach "Dirt"-Sprung zu finden sein...speziell am Anfang! Is einer meiner Lieblingsstellen im Park!

Was könntet ihr ausser den Michelin noch empfehlen wenn es mal rutschig wird?


----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

swampthing


----------



## illuminato (20. August 2008)

Das Profil vom Swampthing sagt mir jetzt rein von den Fotos her nicht so zu. Aber das muss man live sehen. Vllt ist der Reifen ja im Matsch und im Lehm von Osternohe unschlagbar...Ich denke meine Highroller sind schon ne ganz gute Wahl bei den Bedingungen...wobei mir die Michelin schon gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (20. August 2008)

also ich würde reifen erstmal fahrn bevor ich was übers profil sag.
highroller schmieren auf rutschigen trails, mir zumindestens, voll weg.


----------



## illuminato (20. August 2008)

illuminato schrieb:


> Das Profil vom Swampthing sagt mir jetzt rein *von den Fotos her* nicht so zu. Aber das muss man live sehen. Vllt ist der Reifen ja im Matsch und im Lehm von Osternohe unschlagbar...Ich denke meine Highroller sind schon ne ganz gute Wahl bei den Bedingungen...wobei mir die Michelin schon gut gefallen!




Die Swampthing sind ja schon zimelich billig zu haben...ähnlich wie die Highroller. 

Ich habe nur den vergleich zu BigBetty und NobbyNic und dagegen sind die Highroller ein Wurfanker!
Ich werde den Minion auf jeden Fall in den in Kofferraum legen, falls mir der Minion doch besser gefällt. Das glaube ich allerdings nicht!

Wird werden es sehen am Freitag und Sonntag!


----------



## matiosch (21. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt ca. 50 Abfahrten mit dem Nobby Nic 2,4 hinter mir.

Einige brenzliche Situationen wegen ihm gehabt: jetzt kommt vorner der Minion in 2,35 und hinten der Larsen TT drauf. 

Ich hoffe das ich Sonntag wieder Zeit zum Fahren finde.

So far, basti


P.S. Ist schon etwas über den letzten Bruchpiloten bekannt? Den hat's am Samstag bös an einem Baum auf der Downhill "zerschellt"

Gute Besserung von hier aus!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. August 2008)

Also der LIft funzt wunderbar besser als schieben. Und so macht der Park echt fun. 
Hat jemand Bilder oder so, könnte man doch auch hier posten oder?


----------



## illuminato (22. August 2008)

Ich hab n paar nette Videos von heute! Aber Bilder haben wir leider keine gemacht!
Mir hat es wieder mega viel Spass gemacht und die Leute da sind auch immer lässig drauf! 

Das könnte wirklich zur "Pilgerstätte" für fränkische Biker werden 

Fehlt nur noch ein potenter Shop in der Nähe um evtl Defekte reparieren zu können und ein gutes Ersatzteillager. Dan wäre es perfekt!

Und Draht ist an den wichtigen und rutschigen Stellen auch montiert worden!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. August 2008)

Dann zeig mal her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (22. August 2008)

Hier kann man doch keine Videos hochladen oder?


----------



## thaper (22. August 2008)

youtube oder so?


----------



## illuminato (22. August 2008)

ich muss schauen wie ich das hinkriege...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. August 2008)

Wer is heut da? Wetter is ja nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## illuminato (23. August 2008)

Sonntag wieder! Heute muss ich das Rad reparieren


----------



## monstersgame (23. August 2008)

Ich war gestern und es war sau geil ! Zu den Reifen sag ich , kauft euch kenda nevegal die sins vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar !

Soll ich mal bilder reinstellN ? 

mfg


----------



## habr (23. August 2008)

15 Verletzte am ersten Tag? Bloß gut dass ich erst nach Osternohe gefahren bin und dann den Thread hier gelesen habe, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich zuhause geblieben...

Toll dass es jetzt sowas im Nürnberger Raum gibt, danke an alle die an diesem Projekt mitgearbeitet haben. 

Ist vielleicht irgendsowas wie ein Kurs für Anfänger geplant? Mit dieser Schotter-Buckelpiste konnte ich z.B. gar nichts anfangen. Sollen das sowas wie Mini-Doubles sein, d.h. soll man von einem Hügel zum nächsten springen? Oder vielleicht stell ich mich das nächste mal einfach daneben und schau mir an wie andere da drüber fahren. (Das mit dem "Hinter die Absperrung treten" habe ich übrigens nicht verstanden, welche Absperrung?)


----------



## monstersgame (23. August 2008)

Ja die ersten beiden hubel kannst du als "double" nehmen und dann würd ich gleich die northshore danach fahrn !

mfg


----------



## illuminato (23. August 2008)

ahhh...einer der furchtlosen Hardtailer von gestern! Gute nach Hause gekommen in dem Wolkenbruch? 

Bei dem Bild biste aber ziemlich weit geflogen oder? Warst bissl zu schnell?

Ich habe ein Video genau von der Stelle...muss nur noch schauen wie ich es hochlade!

Noch was: Wo finde ich den Kenda fÃ¼r 20 â¬? Hab gestern mal bissl geschaut aber leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## monstersgame (23. August 2008)

Ah warst du der mit der 55 ? Bei bikemailorder.de unter reifen ! Warte ich such schnell den link !

mfg

so hier :http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...a/Reifen-26-Kenda-Nevegal-draht-25::9684.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (23. August 2008)

Ja, 55 und Pitch in blau...

Is deine KeFü, die du verkaufen willst, schaltbar?

Hier is der Link zu der kleinen Technikeinheit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD_ISSDo6Yw


----------



## monstersgame (24. August 2008)

Hmm..keine ahnung ob die schaltbar ist aber ich glaube nicht ! Wenn du sie willst schreib mir ne e-mail wir können uns ja mal wieder in osternohe treffen !^^

mfg


----------



## kletteraffe (29. August 2008)

Wenn morgen alles klappt mitm Bike, dann sind bin ich mit 5-6 Junx sonntags in Osternohe?

Wetter soll super werden - wer fährt denn von Euch am Sonntag?

Chris


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. August 2008)

Ich bin anwesend, freu


----------



## matiosch (29. August 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei, werd noch 2-3 Jungs im Gepäck haben.

Sehr geil


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2008)

am Sonntag ?


----------



## achim457 (29. August 2008)

@kletteraffe,

so so..planst schon den sonntag und der bock läuft noch nicht mal

komm erst morgen mal vorbei und dann schaunmermal

bin auch am sonntag dabei und zwar in der früh!!

gruß achim


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. August 2008)

So war mal wieder richtig fette action heute, nochmal respekt an die Leute die so was am laufen halten.
Eine bitte hätt ich trotzdem macht mal im unteren Teil die Anlieger weng größer da is man so schnell 

Hatt jemand mal Bilder oder so wurde schon öfters mal geblitzt


----------



## melone (1. September 2008)

@ meiki
vielleicht hast du andere vorstellungen von slopestyle aber wenn du dir den kurs vom adidas slopestyle anschaust wirst du merken das der nicht auf einer geraden wiese steht.
und wieso soll man nicht in einen bikepark dirten gehn?ein vielseitiger park ist interessanter als einer der nicht soviel bieten kann,schau winterberg an,viele sagen das des der beste park in d-land ist,und das bestimmt nicht nur wegen der 4-x strecke sondern wegen der vielfältigkeit und dem slopestylekurs.
und wenn du die neue mtb-rider liest wirst du sehn das sowieso schon ein slopestylekurs geplant ist!
grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiregrab (1. September 2008)

@meiki, wenn du blos langweilig runterblumsen willst dann brauchste net in nen bikepark gehen da langt auch n steinbruch mit n paar drops.
uns geht es darum dass wir n paar jumps drinne haben wollen bei denen wir auch schwierigere tricks als nen x up machen wollen die an gaps oda drops halt net so gut funktionieren.wenn du deinen ersten 360, tailwhip, backflip oda so gleich von nem 5-meter gap machen kannst dann freu dich aba es gibt halt auch noch normale menschen die des erst auf nem double, table oda ins foampit versuchen wollen
peacla


----------



## kletteraffe (1. September 2008)

@Achim
Ich wußte doch, dass Du das peilen wirst mitm Radl... 

Naja, schon wieder im Eimer, aber egal hrhr

//EDITH fragt: Hat jemand nen Bremshebel für Formula ORO K18


----------



## Kirbis (3. September 2008)

wer braucht n helbel für oro k18???

meiner is auch im arsch, und bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem


----------



## bike_schrat (4. September 2008)

...kann es eigentlich sein, dass es der Website nicht wirklich gut geht?

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/ führt zu der Meldung:

"Haxoerd By Blakwolf and the.caylak and madcleaner
Haxoerd By Blakwolf and the.caylak and madcleaner"

Evtl. gehackt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. September 2008)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...kann es eigentlich sein, dass es der Website nicht wirklich gut geht?
> 
> http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/ führt zu der Meldung:
> 
> ...



Tja, jetzt kommt die joomla Seite bzgl. Wartungsmodus 

joomla hat gelegentlich den einen oder anderen Bug, zuletzt am 12. August in Version 1.5.5. Und wenn der Serverbetreiber da nicht hinterher ist, Updates zu machen, dann heisst's halt schon mal you got pwnd... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (4. September 2008)

war auchn großes problem bei der mrm homepage /forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (4. September 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> war auchn großes problem bei der mrm homepage /forum



hihi... irgendwelche Rants auf php im allgemeinen und auf joomla im speziellen verkneife ich mir mal, ist hier ja ein MTB-Forum 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. September 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen ob die Strecken gegen Abends schon trocken sind?


----------



## Tiregrab (5. September 2008)

also ich war mal da als es nen tag vorher geregnet hat und es war alles noch sehr matschig und besonders die wurzeln und northshores waren sehr rutschig da die im wald net so schnell trocken werden


----------



## illuminato (6. September 2008)

Ich wollte morgen auch aber das kann man vergessen. Die steilen Wurzelpassagen kann man nicht kontrollieren und die Shores gehen garnicht. Ich würde es nicht riskieren. Ich werd morgen "leider" auf meinem Heimtrail unterwegs sein


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. September 2008)

Heute wars geil alles trocken und fahrbar aber morgen soll es ja wieder Regnen.


----------



## MrWheely (7. September 2008)

hi,
also war gestern auch zum ersten mal dort... wirklich alles sau geil! bin auch bis auf das übertrieben gap in der dh, den großen drop unten am lift und dieses gap über den bach ( hier wurde ich aber abgeschreckt bei dem anblick eines zerstörten dämpfers und 2 zerstörten hr felgen^^)alles gesprungen.

ich täte mir hier und da vllt mal ne etwas längere ladung an der ein oder anderen stelle wünschen!

trotzdem weiter so!!!


----------



## black_head1981 (7. September 2008)

jaja der dämpfer vo meinem kumpel 
bin des gap davor scho paar mal gesprungen und nach dem sturtz meines kumpels auch noch 3-4 mal.. aber beim letzten ma hatts mich dan auch noch geschmissen  bin zu schnell gewesen und ins flat und dan auf i.was weggerutscht.. aber ich lebe  so schwer zu springen is es net... 

aber ja war geil gestern


----------



## JansonJanson (7. September 2008)

von welchem Gap redet ihr wenn ich fragen darf, kenn nur das  am Ende der DH über so nen "Bächlein" wo es danach auf die Wiese geht ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. September 2008)

Frag ich mich auch? Meint ihr das Rodgab auf der Downhill wo es gleich in den großen Anlieger geht?


----------



## MrWheely (8. September 2008)

black_head1981 meint das gap in der fr... da  gibts doch so ein ns stück wo man dann rechts abbiegt oder gerade aus kann... wenn man gerade aus fährt kommt das erwähnte gap...

das gap in der dh ist kurz davor wo man mal über quer über so nen waldweg fährt! man umfährt es links herum und dann fährt man zwischen ladung und absprung durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. September 2008)

jetzt bin ich über beide im Bilde ... das in der FR beschriebene dacht ich mir auch so
Hab nur nie gesehen das da drunter nen Bach ist


----------



## Kirbis (8. September 2008)

Ihr habt leicht reden mit euren dicken bikes. macht des mal mibm hardtail 
dann seht ihr was richitges biken is 

kleiner spass


----------



## black_head1981 (8. September 2008)

nene ich weis net mitn hardtail wär des denk ich nix für mich 

btw. wer isn des we da ich und paar kumpels hatten des oder nextes we vor dort zu zelten und am abend zu grilln... vorausgesetzt des wetter macht mit^^

also wer lust hatt einfach ma melden!

mim zelten haben wir scho nachgefragt die zelte können wir oben aufbauen
müssen nur bescheid geben...


----------



## illuminato (8. September 2008)

black_head1981 schrieb:


> nene ich weis net mitn hardtail wär des denk ich nix für mich
> 
> btw. wer isn des we da ich und paar kumpels hatten des oder nextes we vor dort zu zelten und am abend zu grilln... vorausgesetzt des wetter macht mit^^
> 
> ...



Des is doch mal ne Idee! Ich wollt sowieso am Samstag/Sonntag hin (hätte dann evtl. bei nem Kumepl in NBG übernachtet) und wenn sich da was aufziehen lässt fände ich das sehr gut...130km einfach ist halt schon ne Strecke...


----------



## Lumpi247 (8. September 2008)

Hm wär mal wieder ne Überlegung wert...

Steh nur vor der Entscheidung ob ich es schaff bis dahin mein neues Bike zusammen zu basteln oder erstmal das alte in einem Stück lasse um vorbei zu schaun...


----------



## black_head1981 (9. September 2008)

naja ich muss ma schaun hab glaub noch a 5 man zelt im keller
währ super wen andere ihre zelte auch mitbenutzen lassen würden 
also so das net jeder sein eigenes zelt mitbringen muss...
ich denk da nur an die die ka zelt haben


----------



## Tiregrab (11. September 2008)

der wird ne gaudi.
ich komm vllt auch wenn ich jemanden finde der uns hin fährt^^


----------



## black_head1981 (11. September 2008)

also ich mein 1nen kann ich aus richtung NBG mitnehmen... ^^


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. September 2008)

Und wer is morgen so da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_head1981 (19. September 2008)

ich war da hab mir aber um ca.11uhr bei nem sturtz des handgelenk gebrochen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Du warst das. Wie id des Passiert sah übel aus.Gute Besserung.


----------



## illuminato (19. September 2008)

Ich bin zu 100% am SOnntag am Start!!!
Da wird gerockt!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Ich leider nicht hab das letzte mal meinen Dämpfer zerschoßen.


----------



## illuminato (19. September 2008)

Luft oder Stahlfeder?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Luft Manitou Evolver isx 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (19. September 2008)

Bitter! Kannst was über Garantie machen? Ich hab mir jetzt extra billig einen Stahlfederdämpfer für den Park zugelegt weil ich das meinem kleinen Luftdämpfer nicht mehr zumuten kann!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. September 2008)

Keine Garantie wil sowieso mal weng Tunen laße aber die von Motopiktan melden sich nicht.


----------



## Lumpi247 (19. September 2008)

Werd mal wieder nicht am Start sein, da mein Freerider sich immer noch im Aufbau befindet und mir langsam aber sicher das Geld für weitere neue Teile ausgeht 

Tja, muss wohl was meinen Erstaufbau betrifft noch eine Menge "Lehrgeld" bezahlen


----------



## black_head1981 (19. September 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Du warst das. Wie id des Passiert sah übel aus.Gute Besserung.



jo des war ich, danke 

naja bin wie immer die line übers crankbrothers-gap gefahn was an sich auch ne geile line is... nur hatt meine hintere bremse/oder nur des rad aus irgend nem grund kurtz vor dem absprung blockiert und des prob war des das da mein vorderrad scho in der luft war... und das ich dan über den lenker abgesiegen bin kann sich ja jeder denken...

*folgen:* 
2x platzwunden am kinn (mussten aber nicht genäht werden)
und des gebrochene handgelenk... mit platten und schrauben fixiert. bleibt etz erstma 1/2 drin...


naja laut arzt bin ich kurz nach saisonstart nächstes jahr wieder fitt^^
werd demnächst noch die röntgenbilder rein stellen...^^


----------



## illuminato (19. September 2008)

Lumpi247 schrieb:


> Werd mal wieder nicht am Start sein, da mein Freerider sich immer noch im Aufbau befindet und mir langsam aber sicher das Geld für weitere neue Teile ausgeht
> 
> Tja, muss wohl was meinen Erstaufbau betrifft noch eine Menge "Lehrgeld" bezahlen



Momentan gibts doch ganz edle Big Airs im internet zu kaufen...da lohnt sich ein eigenaufbau auf keinen Fall. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich nicht zuschlagen soll bei den Preisen...ne Totem und Code usw. für 1800 Euro...


----------



## Lumpi247 (20. September 2008)

Wird auch ein Big Air, mit Totem 2-Step und knüppel harter Saint Ausstattung, Double Tracks usw. Das Ding wird so schnell nicht klein zu kriegen sein. Hab mit dem Projekt schon seit über nem halben Jahr geliebäugelt, die Teile immer so nach und nach übers Jahr gesammelt und jetzt wird das auch durchgezogen.

Eine Vernunftentscheidung wars mit Sicherheit nicht, aber hab dafür schon einen ganz innigen Bezug zum neuen Gefährt aufgebaut. Leider kann ichs nicht mit ins Bett nehmen, sonst gäbs Ärger mit der Freundin


----------



## zuspät (20. September 2008)

oh oh des kenn ich irgendwoher und die "nichtvernunftsentscheidungen" sind die besten


----------



## thaper (20. September 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Keine Garantie wil sowieso mal weng Tunen laße aber die von Motopiktan melden sich nicht.


greif mal zum telefon. mei gabel wird grad gemacht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. September 2008)

Werd ich machen aber erst Montag die sind heut bloß bis um 12 da.

Naja geh etz weng Biken mit dem zweit Bike.


----------



## Lumpi247 (20. September 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Naja geh etz weng Biken mit dem zweit Bike.



Du Glücklicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (20. September 2008)

word.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. September 2008)

War bloß weng Enduro mäßig unterwegs war aber trotzdem ganz lustig.


----------



## illuminato (21. September 2008)

Scheee wars heute wieder...nur der Regen unter Mittag hat die North-Shores und Holzsachen für 2 Stunden unfahrbargemacht...danach ging es wieder. 

Die Doubles am Anfang des DH's haben sie ordentlich entschärft. Aber trotzdem erfordert es noch einiges an Mut da drüber zu heizen... Beim nächsten mal wird es klappen!


----------



## ulli! (21. September 2008)

Tach, Hallo & Servus,
ich bin der ulli (der mit dem Ghost von 2000 / verband an der hand)
War am Freitag bisschen zu schnell und jetz is Gabel kaputt und Daumen geprellt(?)
Hab am Samstag paar Bilder gemacht, sind aber nicht so gut geworden. Werd mich jetz mal dahinter klemmen die alle in irgend ein Album zu laden.

Hier is schonma eins


----------



## thaper (21. September 2008)

illuminato schrieb:


> Die Doubles am Anfang des DH's haben sie ordentlich entschärft. Aber trotzdem erfordert es noch einiges an Mut da drüber zu heizen... Beim nächsten mal wird es klappen!


wie siehtn die dh mittlerweile aus?


----------



## illuminato (21. September 2008)

gleichgeblieben. die haben nur die ersten beiden Doubles am Anfang entschärft...anstatt 5 Meter sind es jetzt "nur noch" 3,5 und 4 Meter...die Landung ist immernoch so schmal dass man schon gut treffe muss. Meinem Kumpel wäre das beinahe zum Verhängnis geworden!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. September 2008)

Geiles Bild, da sieht man erst mal wie weit des ist.


----------



## thaper (21. September 2008)

okey. naja ich fand das immer n relativ ungemütlichen start in ne dh strecke.
hab mich da am ersten mal bisl zerlegt.
bisl zu hecklastig geflogen und mit dem hinterrad oben an der kante vo der landung hängengeblieben und dann irgendwie schief mim vorderrad in boden und schräg übern nächsten kicker... hei taten mir da die ei er weh....


----------



## illuminato (21. September 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> bisl zu hecklastig geflogen und mit dem hinterrad oben an der kante vo der landung hängengeblieben und dann irgendwie schief mim vorderrad in boden und schräg übern nächsten kicker... hei taten mir da die ei er weh....



Frag mal meinen Kumpel wie dem die Eier schmerzen...der hat es beim dritten mal dann sauber gestanden...aber danach auch nicht mehr wirklich!  

Bist du gefahren als sie schon entschärft waren oder noch die Orginalversion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (21. September 2008)

Er ist noch die Orginalversion gefahren.

Und man hat schon bei der Landung gesehn das ihm die Eier danach Schmerzen werden.


----------



## monstersgame (22. September 2008)

Also ich find die Doubles so eig ganz in ordnung , komm zwar noch nicht ganz in die landung rein aber es geht mit nem hardtrail !

 mfg


----------



## thaper (23. September 2008)

ja warum nich.
das einzige problem is ja nur das ma mitn downhiller mit langem radstand bei den kleinen anliegern davor relativ aufgeschmissen war. naja mal schaun was entsteht.


----------



## rex_sl (24. September 2008)

bin am we das erste mal dortgewesen.

also ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen wieso hier viele schreiben is kacke und schwer usw.

ich finds mal richtig cool für sone kurze strecke. von anfänger bis geübt alles dabei. mir hats gut spaß gemacht


----------



## Kirbis (24. September 2008)

warum fahrn in dem park eig. so viele marin rum???


----------



## MasterChris (24. September 2008)

ich hab irgendwie noch respekt vor dem schlepplift 
hab so das talent mich bei solch sachen ultra anzustellen 
wie ich schon am schlepplift in oberamergau gemerkt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (24. September 2008)

Kirbis schrieb:


> warum fahrn in dem park eig. so viele marin rum???


ich glaub die kann man dort leihen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. September 2008)

Ne bei Zweirad Teucher


----------



## ringo14 (25. September 2008)

Seit wann hat der Marin?!!!


----------



## Kirbis (25. September 2008)

wo gibts den zweirad teucher??? hat der rigendwie ne hp?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2008)

ne hp gibts, nur hat der kein marin!


----------



## bombin (25. September 2008)

ist zwar der falsche thread,aber weil hier halt viele "lokals" sind...ich hab noch nen platz frei am samstag an den geiskopf....soll ja so schön wetter werden,und in osternohe können wir sicher im dezember auch noch fahren....


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2008)

hört sich interessant an... -wer bist du?


----------



## bombin (25. September 2008)

weil es ja hier nicht hingehört hab ich dir privat was gesendet,guck mal nach


----------



## ulli! (27. September 2008)

Ja tach auch.
Grad noch n Umweg übers Krankenhaus gefahren und sitz grad vor den Bildern.

Hier schonmal n vorgeschmack.
Der der das Bild wollte gibt mir bitte die Email wo ichs hinschicken soll. Arbeit wartet


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. September 2008)

hi ich bin der mit dem perp 

von mir gibts auch nen bild könntest mir das schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_head1981 (28. September 2008)

black_head1981 schrieb:


> jo des war ich, danke
> 
> naja bin wie immer die line übers crankbrothers-gap gefahn was an sich auch ne geile line is... nur hatt meine hintere bremse/oder nur des rad aus irgend nem grund kurtz vor dem absprung blockiert und des prob war des das da mein vorderrad scho in der luft war... und das ich dan über den lenker abgesiegen bin kann sich ja jeder denken...
> 
> ...





jo also die bilder sin oben leider net die beste Qualität  sry
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10307


----------



## ulli! (28. September 2008)

bilder hochgeladen aber aus 94 wurden aufeinmal 116 bilder, die bilder sind falsch gedreht obwohl im ordner auf der platte alles prima is... irgendwas läuft da falsch
aber die crankbrother-bilder sind besser geworden als ich dachte

grüße ulli

p.s. gute besserung


----------



## flip_4 (28. September 2008)

@ulli!: Ui schönes Bild hast du gemacht, hab dir ne PM geschickt

Kleines Video von gestern, nix besonders und auf die schnelle geschnitten: 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5179500/Bikepark_Osternohe


----------



## ulli! (28. September 2008)

Mal wieder n Album (mit bisschen besseren Bildern als die vorigen).







ulli


----------



## Fraser__ (30. September 2008)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob der Typ, der letzten Samstag (27.09.) an der Wippe gestürzt ist, wieder auf den Beinen ist? Des sah ja ziemlich erschreckend aus, wie er so regungslos da lag und gleich vor Ort Infusion bekommen hat... War glaub ich Verdacht auf Wirbelsäulenverletzung. Er muss sich irgendwie beim Aufprall blöd den Kopf verdreht haben.


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. September 2008)

ja das sah schon übel aus 
wünsche dem jenigen gute besserung


----------



## chase_ (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ulli,

schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht. bin am Sonntag bissel erschrocken als es plötzlich im Anlieger geblitzt hat.... Bin der mitm Goldenen Helm.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Asator (12. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts denn aus, wei alng hat der park noch offen??


----------



## Tiregrab (12. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub solange die trails fahrbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirbis (12. Oktober 2008)

laut dem lift menschen hat der park immer offen es sei denn es liegt schnee, odda es is zuuu nass


----------



## Asator (13. Oktober 2008)

kuul danke.. zu nass wars da noch nie  und wenns wieder regnet gibts wieder gemütliches zusammensein in der liftstation xD


----------



## kletteraffe (14. Oktober 2008)

Kuschelbär du


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts so aus, ham die mal weider was erneuert oder so?


----------



## Tiregrab (14. Oktober 2008)

mich würde auch mal interessieren ob in sachen dirt noch was verbessert wurde


----------



## udodrunk (14. Oktober 2008)

Nööö,
is ja n Freeride-Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (14. Oktober 2008)

ähm ja...tach.
also es wurde beschlossen das in sachen dirt wohl diesjahr noch was kommen wird.bei den tables wird was passieren.evtl kommen da auch noch n doubles hin.und unten auf der wiese soll wohl auch noch ein "übungsareal" gebaut werden mit sprüngen etc.
gruß


----------



## Asator (15. Oktober 2008)

anstatt dem "übungsareal" das, wie ich finde eh schwachsinn is, würd ich ne 4cross buddln...


----------



## Kirbis (16. Oktober 2008)

n 4cross is aba nich so toll zu fahrn wenn des auf ner ebenen fläche is, des muss scho den berg runter gehn

n paar gößere sprünge wärn cool


----------



## Asator (16. Oktober 2008)

gegen mehr airtime hätt ihc auch nix  und unten fällt die wiese doch leicht ab oder nich? müsste für 4x doch reichen..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Oktober 2008)

lieber die Freeride noch weng ausbauen und weng länger machen


----------



## i_lp (17. Oktober 2008)

wer fährt am we nach osternohe und kann mich mitnehmen? 
bahn hat ersatzverkehr und die nehmen keine bikes mit =(

thx, phil


----------



## black_head1981 (19. Oktober 2008)

Sers jungs hatt zwar nix mit osternohe direkt zu tun aber ich dachte ich stells einfach ma hier rein...

Mein selbst kreiertes Wallpaper
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/209229


----------



## hansmeiser (21. Oktober 2008)

weiss jemand was mit dem mädel ist, die letzten sonntag auf der dh strecke so krass gestürzt ist ? hoffentlich nichts schlimmeres. auf diesem weg gute besserung !


----------



## matiosch (21. Oktober 2008)

War das eine der Schwestern?

Gute Besserung


----------



## speedy_j (21. Oktober 2008)

nein, die junge frau kommt aus münchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (21. Oktober 2008)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (21. Oktober 2008)

Asator schrieb:


> anstatt dem "übungsareal" das, wie ich finde eh schwachsinn is, würd ich ne 4cross buddln...



serwus zusammen,

also bei dem kommentar muß ich kurz mal einhaken...

aufgrund der häufigkeit der schwereren stürze, die ich so am rande mitbekomme und das hin&wieder xc-fahrer mit entsprechender ausrüstung auftauchen, sollte man hinterfragen, warum es im moment noch soviele crashs gibt?!

suboptimale ausrüstung, mangelnde bikepark-erfahrung, chronische selbstüberschätzung... hier kann man durchaus die üblichen punkte aufzählen, wieso, weshalb, warum... ok, manchmal kommt einfach auch pech hinzu.

die betreiber haben sich in diesem jahr förmlich den arsch aufgerissen, damit es den ansatz eines bikeparks in der region gibt. bei einem eingeschränkten budget ist es natürlich nicht möglich, gleich für alle etwas zu bauen.

es wurde jetzt sehr viel für euch im bereich "höher, schneller, weiter" gebaut... jetzt seit mal nicht ganz so egoistisch und denkt mal an die biker, die eine geringe bikepark-erfahrung haben und die bisherigen obstacles noch zu heftig sind... denn auch diese zielgruppe möchte natürlich der betreiber gewinnen und mit dem "übungsareal" die anzahl der schweren stürze und verletzungen minimieren.

eine neue 4x-strecke, vorallem in dieser gegend, würde sicherlich gut tun... aber: kommt zeit, kommt rat! ...aber wer geld für den bau hat, der kann das gern den betreibern zukommen lassen...

ihr habt auch mal "klein" angefangen... denkt da mal dran!



björn


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Oktober 2008)

Nur gammeln sämtliche Übungsareale in den Bikeparks vor sich hin.
Egal ob Bischofsmais oder Bad Wildbad.
Niemand fährt in Bikepark um dann am Übungsareal rumzugurken.

Baut lieber nen Pumptrack 
Da kann man auch sehr gut üben und auch gute Fahrer werden viel Spaß haben. 
Kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen


----------



## thaper (21. Oktober 2008)

darf ich fragen wer "höher, weiter, schneller" verlangt hat? "technischer,abwechslungsreicher" wäre mein verbesserungsvorschlag für die DH.

also die freeride strecke find ich ja echt net schlecht. wirklich für JEDEN was dabei.
aber die DH kommt voll nach oben genanntem prinzip. find ich is mehr ne freeride als dh strecke, fehlt einfach irgendwas. 

meine meinung. 


Lg Per

( der schlimme mit dem grünen zumbi hat auch nen namen )


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Nur gammeln sämtliche Übungsareale in den Bikeparks vor sich hin.
> Egal ob Bischofsmais oder Bad Wildbad.
> Niemand fährt in Bikepark um dann am Übungsareal rumzugurken.
> 
> ...



So isses.....der kleine Dualdings und die Wellenlandschaft (sollte glaube ich ein Pumptrack sein) gammeln da so vor sich rum.
Die Wellenlandschaft ist Meterhoch (=natürlich leicht übertrieben) mit Laub bedeckt und mir gar erst aufgefallen als ich von oben kommend an den Microtables links vorbeischießen wollte....zum Glück mit Federweg

Was mir noch gefallen würde ist ein Streckenabschnitt der links im Hang neben den 3 Microtabels vorbeigeht.
So das man komplett Streckenmäßig durchfahren könnte.

G.


----------



## udodrunk (22. Oktober 2008)

> der kleine Dualdings



is mit des spassigste überhaupt, wenn man zu zweit gleichzeitig reinfährt



> sollte glaube ich ein Pumptrack sein



fahr ich immer anstatt der Microtables, weil da meine BMX-Skills zum Einsatz kommen und die schwerbewaffneten DH-Freaks kopfkratzend auf dem Anfahrpodest stehen;


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

> is mit des spassigste überhaupt, wenn man zu zweit gleichzeitig reinfährt



Könnte ich mir Vorstellen. Habs aber net ausprobiert, weil ich ihn immer erst wahrgenommen hab wo es schon zu spät war.
Kommt man da überhaubt von oben kommend mit einer der Holzlinien an den Startpunkt?



> fahr ich immer anstatt der Microtables, weil da meine BMX-Skills zum Einsatz kommen und die schwerbewaffneten DH-Freaks kopfkratzend auf dem Anfahrpodest stehen;



Wollte ich dann ansich ja auch ...mit meinem schwerbewaffneten Dh Bike machen....halt ohne BMX-Skills
Aber des Laub hat schon gröbere Ausmaße in den Huggln angenommen...also kurz vorm Steckenbleiben

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

> weil da meine BMX-Skills zum Einsatz kommen und die schwerbewaffneten DH-Freaks kopfkratzend auf dem Anfahrpodest stehen;



Hast wohl wieder Nasenbluten bekommen?


----------



## S*P*J (22. Oktober 2008)

also ich find ein Übungsgelände ala Geißkopf gar nicht so schlecht. Klar gammelt des vor sich hin weil ja jeder Lift fahren will. Aber falls doch mal eine Gruppe Anfänger in den Park kommen sollte um einfach mal in den Sport reinzuschnuppern muß man dennen auch die möglichkeit geben irgendwo erste basics zu lernen.
Achja und ich will...das die Tabels verlängert werden, bzw. parallel dazu ne mittelgroße dirtline wie beim "you go first".
mich langweilt es nämlich wenn ich auf der Freeride voll vom Gas muss um die Dinger net zu überfliegen!
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Normalerweise werden Übungsstrecken doch nur gebaut um bei den Behörden besser argumentieren zu können und evtl. Fördergelder einzuhamstern 

Siehe Ochsenkopf und deren "Familienabfahrt"
Wenn so ein Areal nie befahren wird, machts dazu auch noch sau viel Arbeit.
Dann steht man vor der Entscheidung entweder mit Chemiekeule das Ungraut zu entfernen oder regelmäßig Hand an zu legen obwohl fast keiner darauf fährt. Beides kacke.

Aber die Baumeister werden sich schon was anständiges einfallen lassen.
Immerhin muß man bedenken, dass der Park in kürzester Zeit aus dem Boden gestampft wurde. Wenn man dazu mal im Vergleich Bischofsmais anguckt, da wird viel geredet, aber wirklich passieren tut nix. Soll ja schon seit ein paar Jahren das neue Whistler sein 

Würde man überall Tables bauen, hätte man die 10fache Arbeit und Materialaufwand. Dafür muß erst mal Arbeitskraft, Zeit und Kohle da sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden Übungsstrecken doch nur gebaut um bei den Behörden besser argumentieren zu können und evtl. Fördergelder einzuhamstern
> 
> Siehe Ochsenkopf und deren "Familienabfahrt"
> Wenn so ein Areal nie befahren wird, machts dazu auch noch sau viel Arbeit.
> ...



Glaube zur Zeit fahren 50% den oberen Teil der Familienabfahrt

So ein Übungsarial wie am Geißkopf mit den Tables, Dubbles und Tribbls  so wie es ist (oder war?) geht schon in Ordnung.
Des hatte auch Hände und Füße.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

> Glaube zur Zeit fahren 50% den oberen Teil der Familienabfahrt


pfui 



> So ein Übungsarial wie am Geißkopf mit den Tables, Dubbles und Tribbls so wie es ist (oder war?) geht schon in Ordnung.


das ist das hippe Slopestyle Areal und kein Übungsparcour. 
Der Übungstrack is doch da am Weiher


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> pfui
> 
> 
> das ist das hippe Slopestyle Areal und kein Übungsparcour.
> Der Übungstrack is doch da am Weiher



Ach so

War ja des Jahr net einmal unten am GK (und des das erste mal seit 2001)......aber nach Osternohe fahr ich auf jedenfall nommal

G.


----------



## thaper (22. Oktober 2008)

was sind tribbls?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> was sind tribbls?



Kleine, zirka 15-20cm in Durchmessser, kugelförmige Pelztierchen.
Sehr Vermehrungsfreudig.







[/URL][/IMG]

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Tribbel is nen double Double wo nen Hubbl vergessen wurde

oder:






Die Jugend hat halt keine Ahnung mehr


----------



## schu2000 (22. Oktober 2008)

Das warn doch die kleinen Fellknäuel bei Raumschiff Enterprise TOS die sich schneller vermehrt ham als die Kanickel?? 


edit: Mist Jörg war schneller 

nochmal edit: läuft das eigentlich noch irgendwo am TV? Hab den Captain Kirk scho ewig nimmer gsehn, einfach nur Kult 
sry für ot


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> edit: Mist Jörg war schneller



Schau mal links unter meinem Namen...da steht net umsonst "Erster"
Aber echt knapp vorm BatMan...puhhh

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Bild gibt keine Punkte


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ohne Bild gibt keine Punkte



Na dann schau mal nommal hoch.
Wieder 100 Punkte mehr.
Alles eine Sache der Planung.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Oktober 2008)

nix, Du hast nich mal den Code richtig angewendet
Da steht ja nich  rechts und links
Außerdem hast 16 Minuten dafür gebraucht 
pffft


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese schlechten Verlierer

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaube zur Zeit fahren 50% den oberen Teil der Familienabfahrt



Ich muss mich outen: das hatte ich diesen Montag auch mal gemacht. 





Aber auch nur, um mal die "new line" auszuprobieren 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## tmsn (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

war meine Freundin, geht ihr derzeit wieder etwas besser. Hat sich am Sonntag einen Brustwirbel und das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Ist operiert worden und auf den weg der Besserung.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2008)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. 
Ganz ganz gute Besserung von mir jedenfalls.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (29. Oktober 2008)

UVEX Brille gefunden!!!

Wer Sonntag in Osternohe war und eine vermisst PN an mich!


----------



## tmsn (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ist dass eine Normale Bikebrille in dunkel grün?


----------



## speedy_j (31. Oktober 2008)

war denn jemand heut vor ort und kann mal kurz über die verhältnisse berichten?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2008)

Genau.

G.


----------



## bombin (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich war die letzten Tage in Osternohe.Mittwoch hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet.
Donnerstag war nicht mehr viel Niedersclag,heute war es komplett trocken.Strecke hab ich mir nicht angeschaut,denke aber das der Downhill wohl noch nicht so dolle abgetrocknet sein dürfte.Wenn man es sich aussuchen kann,dürften wohl Sonntag die besseren Verhältnisse sein,aber morgen kann man sicher auch schon Spaß haben.
bis dann...


----------



## speedy_j (31. Oktober 2008)

na ja, wie das wetter war, weiß ich selbst. hab auch nur 20km bis dahin. mir gehts eher um die strecken.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. November 2008)

war jetzt heute jemand da? - wie nass/trocken waren die strecken???


----------



## Fischidh (1. November 2008)

Vormittags war es teilweise noch etwas arg schmierig was im Laufe des Tages besser wurde, morgen sollte es aber ganz okay sein.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. November 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab auch nur 20km bis dahin.


 Bei dir steht im Profil unter "Ort" Dresden. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. November 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?



ja


----------



## Bierklau (4. November 2008)

Servus Riderz, an alle die unseren kleinen Bikepark in den letzten Monaten schätzen gelernt haben und alle die gerne und unbedingt etwas verbessern wollen. Wir treffen uns am *kommenden Samstag 08.11.2008 ca. 10 Uhr an der Strecke*, um ein wenig Streckenpflege zu betreiben und die eine oder andere Neuigkeit zu besprechen. Hacke, Schippe, Handschuhe etc. bitte mitbringen. Unser Material langt nicht für ALLE. Wie Ihr Euch sicherlich vorstellen könnt ist unser Budget sehr begrenzt und deshalb ist Eigeninitiative gefragt, soll der Park dauerhaft erhalten bleiben. Wenn nur die Hälfte derer kommen, die bisher rumgemeckert haben, wird es ja ein Klacks. Nee, im Ernst...wir würden uns echt freuen, wenn ein paar weitere biker zum Helfen aufschlagen...den Betreibern wird es sicherlich auch ein weiterer Ansporn sein sich zu engagieren...

Frei nach Henry Ford: "Wer etwas will sucht Wege, wer etwas nicht will, sucht ausreden..."

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch eine verletzungsfreie Wintersaison & hoffe um Eure Unterstützung

ride free

bierklau


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. November 2008)

Kann leider nicht, kommen find des aber ne feine sache.Is dann am Sonntag trotzdem offen?
Alls Anregung würde ich gerne an denn kleinen Dirts noch ne kleine Line mit paar Anlieger und ein zwei normalen Tabels bauen, die wieder auf die Hauptlinie mündet so das man schön Flowig durchfahren kann.

Aber so Respekt was da geleistet wurde.

MFG der mit dem Canyon


----------



## Mc Bueddi (8. November 2008)

Hi Jungs, 

das finde ich super   dass ihr die Strecken bisschen serviced...hab euren Post erst heute gelesen. Wenn mich nicht die geile Influenza im Griff haben würde wäre ich schon auf dem Weg...

Ich muss jetzt aber auch mal ein bisschen meinen Senf zu den Strecken und den Stürzen loswerden (sorry.. ). 

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Park für den Start super geworden. Großes Lob an alle Leute die das möglich machten!  Und Perfektion muss man sich eben über die Zeit erarbeiten...das ist überall so.

Ich war fast jedes Wochenende seit Eröffnung draussen und musste immer wieder beobachten wie sich Leute selbst überschätzen. Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren FR und hab mich seit der Park eröffnet mehr entwickelt als vorher (gab ja nix besonderes in der Region). Bei Eröffnung bin ich gerade den Freeride runtergekommen, ohne große Aktionen. Den Downhill hatte ich zu der Zeit noch völlig ausgeblendet. Und schon am Eröffnungswochenende musste ich zusehen wie sich jemand beide handgelenke brach und zwei Jungs vor mir einen Köpfer von der Northshore Box (die im Wald) machten weil sie sichs nicht mal angesehen haben....sondern einfach drauflosgeranzt sind (..und hinterher beschweren sie sich noch dass es besch***** gebaut sei ) . 

Ich finde gerade solchen Leuten ist nicht zu helfen. Ich bin bis jetzt nur mit Shinguards gefahren, hab mich langsam an die Sachen rangetastet. Ok, es dauerte seine Zeit, aber ich finde jetzt dass der Downhill ziemlich flowig ist, und nicht ..zu weit zu hoch..zu krass ist.... bei mir hats eben 3-4 Besuche gedauert bis ich mir die Strecke "erfahren" habe.(Ich bin oft nach Hause gefahren und habe mir gedacht...den Kicker hätte ich auch noch mitnehmen können...aber warum denn?? irgendwann klappts schon...und das nächste mal bin ich dann einfach drübergehopst  ). Mal schaun ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal rauskomme, dann werde ich mir das Crankbrothers Gap genauer anschauen...

Viel Text, wenig Sinn 
Stürze passieren in solch einem Gelände. Aber man sollte nicht drauflosbolzen und andere (z.B. die Strecke) für den eigenen Fehler beschuldigen...wenn einige Leute etwas geduldiger wären und sich manchmal vielleicht ein bisschen zurücknehmen würden wäre die Unfallstatistik ein bisschen besser.

Gute Besserung an das Mädel, dass im Downhill so schwer gestürtzt ist, habs auch mitverfolgt. Hoffentlich kommt sie schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Rock on Jünges, wir sehen uns in Osternohe


----------



## DasMatti (8. November 2008)

Hab vor morgen vorbeizuschaun - ich bin mir sicher das ich unter allen Bedingungen die Strecke runter komm, allerdings hab ich n Freeridenovizen dabei, wollt jetzt mal fragen, ob jemand kurz berichten kann wie die Strecke HEUTE ausgehen hat, und ob sichs lohnt den ersten Bikeparkbesuch fürn Flo auf morgen zu planen?

Hab bis jetzt aus meinem Freundeskreis nur gutes über den Park gehört, und bin jetzt grad bissl gamisg auf fahren, da ich endlich mein Tomac bekommen hab, und seit 2 Monaten endlich wieder die Möglichkeit hab meine Skills für nächstes Jahr zu testen 

Und zum Schluss wollt ich noch n Lob an die Erbauer aussprechen: Ihr habt das ja alles selbst auf die Beine gestellt, und bis zum Schluss durchgezogen. Ich bau an meinem kleinen Hügelechen auch immer wieder die eine oder andere Strecke - illegalerweiße natürlich - aber ich weiß was das für eine Arbeit ist, und wenn der Park nur halb so geil ist, wies mir paar Kumpels geschildert haben, freu ich mich schon, hoffentlich morgen bissl racen zu gehen.

ride on
matti


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. November 2008)

war die strecke heute befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (8. November 2008)

Die Strecke hatte heute beste Bedingungen.
Zusätzlich wurde die Freeride heute leicht modifiziert.
Vorbeischauen lohnt sich.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. November 2008)

was wurde so gemacht?


----------



## santacruzer71 (8. November 2008)

Das wird nicht verraten.....


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. November 2008)

Schade, naja seh ic ja dann morgen


----------



## hoschik (8. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,
war heute auch das erste mal in Osternohe. sehr schöner Park. leider konnte ich nur 1 mal die  freeride und die DH Strecke  zur Hälfte fahren. War leider etwas zu schnell bei der Erstbefahrung und meine Gabel war zu weich abgestimmt, plötzlich war ein großer Kicker vor mir bin erschrocken und die Gustav hat den Rest erledigt. hat vielleicht sogar jemand gesehen, sind n paar Leute  dagewesen und haben sich erkundigt ob alles in Ordnung ist. naja jetzt muss ich erstmal für längere Zeit pause machen, aber ich komme bestimmt wieder.
Gruß 
Hoschi


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. November 2008)

Darum schaut man sich die Strecken erst mal an, bevor man runterbolzt.


----------



## hoschik (8. November 2008)

klar, ich schaue mir die Strecken aus Gewohnheit immer beim fahren an, ist in den Bikeparks in denen ich bisher gefahren bin auch immer gut gegangen, naja jetzt bin ich um die schmerzhafte Erfahrung reicher es auch mal anders zu machen


----------



## hoschik (8. November 2008)

Naja ist doch schlimmer als ich gedacht habe, war grad im KH, linkes handgelenk ist gebrochen, muss wahrscheinlich sogar operiert werden, wenigstens bin ich nicht in der Statistik drin da ich selber ins KH bin


----------



## thaper (9. November 2008)

ich versteh dich nich so ganz, greifste einfach so mit voller kraft in die gustav rein? und warum ist die gabel schuld? bevor man schnell fährt, sollte man vllt. auch wissen, sein fahrrad in solchen situationen hand zu haben. und net einfach voll nei zu greifen. 
ich wünsch dir aber trotzdem gute besserung.


----------



## hoschik (9. November 2008)

nee, hab nicht vollgas an der Gustav gezogen, ich gebe auch nicht der Gabel schuld, hab sie ja selber zu weich eingestellt, bin die gabel an dem Tag zum 1. mal gefahren, kanns ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht so richtig nachvollziehen warum es mich derart rausgehebelt hat, waren wohl mehrere Faktoren gleichzeitig. Damit das klar ist ich gebe nur mir selber die Schuld für den Sturz, und reg mich immer noch darüber auf warum ich nicht langsamer in den Abschnitt (direkt vor dem Roadgapauf der DH)rein bin, fahre normalerweise immer recht vorsichtig, immer mit Vollschutz, ich war schon insgesamt über 20 Tage in diversen Bikeparks nahezu ohne Sturz(darunter trails wie der Altissimo 601 am lago und Chambery DH und Canyon in PdS) und fahre auch immer so dass ich das Bike unter kontrolle hab.
Trotzdem viel Spass den Leuten die heute hinfahren, Strecke ist in sehr gutem Zustand.

Gruß 

Hoschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

Ganz schön langer Satz

G.


----------



## Fischidh (9. November 2008)

hoschik schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> war heute auch das erste mal in Osternohe. sehr schöner Park. leider konnte ich nur 1 mal die  freeride und die DH Strecke  zur Hälfte fahren. War leider etwas zu schnell bei der Erstbefahrung und meine Gabel war zu weich abgestimmt, plötzlich war ein großer Kicker vor mir bin erschrocken und die Gustav hat den Rest erledigt. hat vielleicht sogar jemand gesehen, sind n paar Leute  dagewesen und haben sich erkundigt ob alles in Ordnung ist. naja jetzt muss ich erstmal für längere Zeit pause machen, aber ich komme bestimmt wieder.
> Gruß
> Hoschi



Hi Hoschi,

erstmal gute Besserung! 

Einer von den Leuten, die deinen Sturz mitverfolgt haben, war ich. 

Ich habe mir deine Sturzstelle mal etwas genauer angesehen, der Grund  war deine Notbremsung auf einer Längswurzel, welche dich ca. 1m rutschen hat lassen. Danach hat dich ein Stein ausgehoben. Den Rest kennst du ja leider...


----------



## hoschik (9. November 2008)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, eigtl. hatte ich sogar noch glück und will mir gar nicht ausmalen was passiert wäre wenn ich  den Kicker mit nem ausbrechenden fahrrad mitgenommen hätte. Der Arzt meinte auch zu mir dass meine Safety jacket mich vor weiteren Brüchen bewahrt hat(so ziemlich der ganze linke Arm war geprellt), also immer schön Protektoren tragen vor allem zu dieser Jahreszeit.
 Ride on

Hoschi


----------



## matiosch (9. November 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Ich war heute mit Schaufel und Rechen und ohne Bike in Osternohe.
Leider war keiner sonst da und der nette Liftmann oben in der Hütte hat mich dann aufgeklärt...

Damn it! Aber der Wille war da


----------



## Puschl 24 (9. November 2008)

@Bierklau
Hast scho voll recht das den leuten die sich wie ich am ersten tag beide Handgelenke brechen nimma zu helfen is weil des is echt dämlich ohne vorher zu schaun mal aufn Roadgap zuzufahrn xDD
Aber naja aus solchen Fehlern lernt man seit dem schau ich mit jeden größeren Sprung lieber 2mal an


----------



## santacruzer71 (11. November 2008)

Der Thaper mischt überall mit,
gesehn hab ich ihn in Osternohe aber noch nie....


----------



## thaper (11. November 2008)

ich laber halt gern  ich war schon in osternohe .
frag doch mal den großen alex nach mir... 
osternohe ist mir einfach n park der mir net taugt. ausser ich würd auf freeride und slopestyle stehn. dafür issa ja erste sahne.
darum verfolg ich trotzdem was dort so passiert. 1. weil ich nix besseres zu tun hab und 2. weil vllt. ja mal ne strecke kommt die mir auch taugt um sie länger zu fahrn als n tag.

und wenns irgendwann auch leute gibt die kompetent sind. 

details veröffentliche ich nicht.


----------



## santacruzer71 (11. November 2008)

FR-Strecke ist verfeinert worden.
Für jeden was dabei, auch fürn anspruchsvollen Thaper....
Mir gefällts.


----------



## thaper (11. November 2008)

ich weiß das was für mich dabei ist. auch um mich zu steigern.
trotzdem gefällts mir net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (11. November 2008)

1.Lauf zum Cup im Bikepark-Osternohe am 23.11.08
Der RC 50 Erlangen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bikepark-Osternohe lÃ¤dt alle
abfahrtsbegeisterten Mountainbiker zum ersten Winterdownhillrennen am
23.11.08 in Osternohe recht herzlich ein.
Das Rennen ist fÃ¼r alle Klassen offen, was bedeutet, dass jeder fahrberechtigt
ist. Damen und Herren werden natÃ¼rlich extra gewertet.
Pflicht sind Helm und Protektoren!!!
Organisatoren: Robert Rieger, Tino Beutel (Info: [email protected])
Zeitmessung: RCG WeiÃenburg ( Ansprechpartner David Lischka)
Zeitplan:
Anmeldung: Ab 9:00 Uhr
Training: 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr
RennlÃ¤ufe ab: 13:30 Uhr
Das Rennen wird bei jedem Wetter stattfinden, deshalb wird empfohlen auch
mal an âSchlechtwetterreifenâ zu denken. Wer die Downhillstrecke kennt weiÃ
was gemeint ist!!!!
Es wird mit einer Zeitmessanlage gearbeitet wie bei jedem Ixs-Cuprennen auch.
Die StreckenlÃ¤nge wird ca. 1050m sein, wobei aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden
bestimmte Sprungelemente umfahren werden.
Das Startgeld wird sich auf ca. 15 Euro belaufen. (1 Tagesticket + Versicherung)
Wir freuen uns auf reichlich Teilnehmer und ein schÃ¶nes Rennen
Tino, Rob und das Orga-Team


----------



## Fraser__ (12. November 2008)

Krass, das hierzu immer noch niemand geantwortet hat!! 
Also ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein! (Zumindest zum Fotografieren) 

Kann man im Rennen alle Doubles umfahren?


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. November 2008)

Fraser schrieb:


> Krass, das hierzu immer noch niemand geantwortet hat!!


 Es traut sich wohl keiner(Antworten und/oder fahren)...
Vielleicht schau ich auch mal zum Fotos machen vorbei. Mein Rad ist z.Zt. außer Betrieb.
Aben nicht dass nachher mehr Fotografen als Fahrer da sind.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

Ich fahr vieleicht, muss aber erst noch mal die Downhill mir am Wochenende genauer anschauen.
Kann mal einer sagen welcher Abschnitt gefahren wird?


----------



## Asator (12. November 2008)

also mir wurde gesagt, das die strecke fürs rennen oberhalb vom lift anfängt.. muss also den hügel noch hochschieben... und nach den doubles wird links gefahren.. also das gap über des loch wird ausgelassen.


----------



## thaper (12. November 2008)

fui spaß beim rennen fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. November 2008)

kommste auch?


----------



## thaper (12. November 2008)

nein. wir machen dieses jahr evtl was eigenes. im kleineren kreis, spaßigen strecken. son just for fun und trainingsding. kleine rennserie oder so. mal schaun wieviele leute und so.

letztes jahr gabs ja den frankonian wintercup der war cool.


----------



## Bierklau (13. November 2008)

Osternohe ist der erste Lauf zum Frankonian Wintercup...by the way
Streckenführung wird erst am Wochenende festgelegt, da ja niemand weiß wie das Wetter wird und im Schlamm einige Passagen sagen wir mal so, etwas heikel zu fahren sind...
12 Races in total...
Nächster Lauf meines Wissens Hetzles...
Diese Jahr zum ersten mal offiziell mit Versicherung etc. etc.


----------



## thaper (13. November 2008)

das weiß ich scho länger. 

hab hald kan bock auf offizielles, fahr lieber im winter so weng.


----------



## Fischidh (13. November 2008)

Bierklau schrieb:


> 12 Races in total...



Wo sollen den die alle stattfinden? Mehr als 4-5 werden es sicherlich nicht werden.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2008)

wer ist denn so bischen am Sonntag in Osternohe ... ?
Wollen evtl. mal hin schauen wenn genug da sind ...


----------



## thaper (13. November 2008)

Fischidh schrieb:


> Wo sollen den die alle stattfinden? Mehr als 4-5 werden es sicherlich nicht werden.


wenn das wirklich legal bleiben soll, werden das sicher net mehr rennen.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2008)

Stell mich hier mal an den Pranger 
glaub werd zusammen mit nem Kumpel just 4 fun mitmachen .... *g*
bischen Rennluft schnuppern ....


----------



## TINOB. (14. November 2008)

Hallo an alle,

hier mal einige Korrekturen um die Gerüchteküche einzudämmen.
Also das Rennen in Osternohe ist ein offizielles Rennen im Rahmen eines Trainings 
des Vereins. Weitere Rennen werden gegebenenfaalls stattfinden. Und zwar am Ochseenkopf und am Feuerberg sofern die Verhandlungen positiv verlaufen.
Alles weitere wie Hetzles oder so sind nicht im Programm.
Hier werden defenitiv keine Rennen stattfinden, aus dem einfachen Grund: mehrere Privatbesitzer die hier keine Zustimmung geben.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt, das heisst wir werden die Anmeldung gegebenenfalls schliessen sollten zu viele kommen, der Parkbetrieb auf der Seite der Freeridestrecke bleibt in jedem Fall erhalten, so dass man unter Umständen hier fahren kann.
Bei Fragen: [email protected]
Nun auf gutes Gelingen.
da Tino


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. November 2008)

Wie wird die Strecke aussehen?Bin morgen da und würde gerne die Linie fahren die es beim Rennen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (14. November 2008)

Hey Jan,
sehr geil! Ich überleg auch! Auf der Freeride wäre ich dabei die gewesen, aber die downhill bin ich noch nicht so oft gefahren.
Bin aber auf jeden fall dort.

Wenn mein Rad bis dahin vom Pulvern zurück


----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2008)

dann mach denen mal Dampf 

ok dann muss ich gar nicht fragen mit So Osti ...


----------



## ringo14 (15. November 2008)

war heut dort und die strecke is super!!!Wenns ned regnet is morgen vielleicht noch besser! ALSO FAHRT SO LANGS DES WETTER NOCH HERGIBT!!! gruß Löhner


----------



## Jayson213 (15. November 2008)

warst wohl auch schon "heimlich" trainieren...hoffe du bist morgen auch da alte atze!
als denn,man sieht sich oder so


----------



## rex_sl (15. November 2008)

ich hoffe mal vereinsmitglieder unterliegen nicht der begrenzten teilnehmerzahl???


----------



## thaper (15. November 2008)

wo läge dann der sinn von begrenzungen?


----------



## rex_sl (15. November 2008)

wenn 100 leute kommen, dann wirds von der zeit her und vom platzangebot auf der strecke recht eng. 


kommst morgen mal wieder rathsberg????


----------



## thaper (15. November 2008)

ja schon, weiss net red später mitn flo druber wo wir fahrn gehn.. buck hat geile strecken mittlerweile, rahtsberg auch...


----------



## rex_sl (15. November 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ja schon, weiss net red später mitn flo druber wo wir fahrn gehn.. buck hat geile strecken mittlerweile, rahtsberg auch...



komm einfach. wird sich schon lohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (15. November 2008)

joah


----------



## udodrunk (16. November 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal vereinsmitglieder unterliegen nicht der begrenzten teilnehmerzahl???



Mußt halt bis 9.30 da sein, dann brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Bierklau (18. November 2008)

...schönen Gruß vom großen Alex...

Alle, die am kommenden Samstag nichts besseres vorhaben, sind gerne eingeladen dem Trailbaumeister unter die Schippe zu greifen und die Strecke schlußendlich für das Rennen am So vorzubereiten, abzustecken etc. 

Treffen um 10:30 Uhr in O-Nohe

have fun in the sun or get laid in the shade...

in diesem Sinne have Matsch fun


----------



## matiosch (19. November 2008)

Bierklau schrieb:


> ...in diesem Sinne have Matsch fun



Genau das wird es nach dem aktuellen Wetterbericht werden, wird sicher geil


----------



## zuspät (19. November 2008)

hmm mit bisala glück komm ich mit nem schlitten


----------



## St0Rm (19. November 2008)

kann man denn am Eventtag noch die FR strecke ordentlich fahren oder gibts dann nur "Race only"?

Gruß,
der Sebbo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (19. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, hat der Park an diesem Tag ganz normal geöffnet, mit der Ausnahme, dass die DH für das Event reserviert ist.


----------



## Blackcycle (19. November 2008)

TINOB. schrieb:


> , der Parkbetrieb auf der Seite der Freeridestrecke bleibt in jedem Fall erhalten, so dass man unter Umständen hier fahren kann.





> ordentlich fahren


hängt dann nur noch am Wetter...


----------



## Joe Paluza (21. November 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage !!!

was stimmt *AB* 9 Uhr oder *BIS* 9 Uhr???


Hier steht Ab 9 Uhr : 



> 1.Lauf zum Cup im Bikepark-Osternohe am 23.11.08
> Der RC 50 Erlangen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bikepark-Osternohe lÃ¤dt alle
> abfahrtsbegeisterten Mountainbiker zum ersten Winterdownhillrennen am
> 23.11.08 in Osternohe recht herzlich ein.
> ...




Und hier http://bikepark-osternohe.de/index....ticle&id=74:frankonian-downhill-cup&Itemid=76 steht Bis 9 Uhr


WÃ¤r nett, wenn mir jemand, dass richtige, von dem beiden mitteilen kann


----------



## thaper (22. November 2008)

ab 9 uhr. komm bei sowas immer früher und steh dafür ganz vorn in der reihe. dann kannste auch schneller dich fertigmachen für training


----------



## Fischidh (22. November 2008)

Hihi, das wird lustig!







Achtung! Witterungsbedingt hat der Bikepark am Samstag, den 22.11.2008, geschlossen. Am Sonntag, den 23.11.2008, ist ausschließlich für die Teilnehmer des Downhill Cup geöffnet!


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. November 2008)

Hahahahahahaha ohhh gott wird dass Pervers


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. November 2008)

Ich bitte um Veröffentlichung vieler Fotos. Wenn die alle mehr oder weniger monoton braun oder weiß-braun sind, ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2008)

Freu das wird lustig


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2008)

schade, sehr schade da wäre ich gerne bei, machts wenigstens a paar fotos! 
und viel spass euch


----------



## JansonJanson (22. November 2008)

Let the games begin 
Sch.... auf den Dreck so lange es fun macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (22. November 2008)




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2008)

Sind die von heut


----------



## Bierklau (22. November 2008)

Servus Leute,

ca. 12 Fahrer nutzten heute die Gelegenheit zum Training für den morgigen Frankonia DH Cup in Osternohe. Nachdem die Strecke heute morgen beim Abstecken eine nette Mischung aus Matsch und Eis bereit stellte. Wurde das Ganze bis zum Training mit ca. 20 cm Neusschnee versehen...derzeit erholen sich die biker bei Glühwein & Weißbier in der Liftstation...wird glaub ich sehr witzig morgen...aus Sicherheitsgründen wurden die meißten Sprünge aus der Streckenführung herausgenommen...ist auch so noch schwer genug...ähhmmm snowboards sind nicht zugelassen


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. November 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Freu das wird lustig


Deine Signatur passt ja.
Viel Spaß allen Fahrern und bleibt gesund!


----------



## *blondie* (22. November 2008)

Also meine Damen, Mädchen und Herren!!! Das rennen wird morgen ganz sicher stattfinden! waren heute schon zum training da...wurzeln und steine sind keine hinternisse mehr, da 20 cm schnee liegen! war trotzdem super geil! also wer ned nur blöd labert,SCHREIBT und keine unsinnigen ausreden hat is morgen früh am START!!! also bis morgen leute. i.a. Löhner(ringo14)


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. November 2008)

Hahahaha jaaaa ich freu mich soo !!!

ich bin am start! Auto ist schon Gepackt 


wie sihts mit der Reifenwahl aus hat jemand einen TIP für mich ??? bin noch nie auf schnee gefahren 



Cheers joe


----------



## Asator (22. November 2008)

das wird so übelst fett :-D wenn jetz miene schlammreifen schon da wären wär das nich schlecht.. aber ohne wirds sicher noch lustiger, oder doch nich?


----------



## JansonJanson (22. November 2008)

Michelin DH Mud 3 

aber glaube nicht das Du in der Nbg Umgebung noch MAtsch Reifen bekommst 
Frage mich nur warum .....


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. November 2008)

hahahahaha hab schon welche hab mir Wetscreams gekauft und schon aufgezogen 

die sind ja soo der hammer !!!


Cheers Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (22. November 2008)

jup. das training heute aufm hometrail hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt. mein rad schaut aus wie sau und der wasserhahn im garten is abgeschaltet.


----------



## thaper (22. November 2008)

ach DU warst heut am rathsberg??? wollte ja auch kommen. aber da niemand mit mir wollte und ich n firehill verplant hab bin ich dann mim pero an buck...


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2008)

ha nimm racing ralph da merkst dann kein unterschied zwischen matsch und trockenheit die sind immer rutschig


----------



## thaper (22. November 2008)

Asator schrieb:


> das wird so übelst fett :-D wenn jetz miene schlammreifen schon da wären wär das nich schlecht.. aber ohne wirds sicher noch lustiger, oder doch nich?


ich hätte hier noch welche rumstehn die für schnee die mehr oder minder besten sind. könnteste ausleihn.


----------



## Fischidh (22. November 2008)

Boah, Ihr Säcke wart trainieren!!! Ich war am Donnerstag auf meinem Hometrack bei perfekten Bedingungen - war wohl für die Katz'!


----------



## thaper (22. November 2008)

das glaub ich auch  naja einfahc gasgeben und kurven schneiden, muss morgen recht gute zeiten geben.. weil das blödste was man machen könnt wäre bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asator (22. November 2008)

aalter hab dir ne pm geschrieben^^


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. November 2008)

Welche Sprünge sind denn jetzt eigendlich im programm, bei der Streckenführung ???


----------



## rex_sl (23. November 2008)

so gerade heimgekommen.

wollte eigentlich nur meinen respekt und danke danke danke sagen

tino, alex, udo und das ganze team haben supergute arbeit geleistet, streckenposten haben auch alle durchgehalten und den fahrern die räder den berg hinterhergeschubst. 

supergeiles rennen, hätte eigentlich nichts besser laufen können. respekt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. November 2008)

War ein echt lustiges Rennen.
Wer hatt Bilder oder weis wer welche hatt?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2008)

Endsgeil wars heute ... 1a 

Hätte alles nicht besser sein können, die Orga, das Wetter, die Strecke ...wunderbarst ! 

Big  an alle die es möglich gemacht haben ....


----------



## thaper (23. November 2008)

casiosv hat welche gemacht...


----------



## Joe Paluza (23. November 2008)

Ja es war ALLES sehr Geil !!!
und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem ergebniss 


Cheers Joe


----------



## casiosv (23. November 2008)

jop ich hab bilder gemacht.... aber die cam muss erst ma auftauen^^


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2008)

sag mal bescheid wennst welchen online hast ... intressieren mich


----------



## kletteraffe (23. November 2008)

Ola,

war als Zuschauer da - schöne Action, viele Teilnehmer, keine derben Stürze in meinem Radius *claphands*

Osternohe roxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (23. November 2008)

Hat heute super viel Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank an alle die es möglich gemacht haben!


----------



## rex_sl (23. November 2008)

der puma347 hat auch welche gemacht-

eins konnte ich ihm schon entlocken.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. November 2008)

Geil mehr davon


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2008)

@Rex: Eigene Bilder posten stinkt  aber sehr geil getroffen ! Lob mr.Puma 
hab ich erwähnt das ich auch so eins mag


----------



## thaper (23. November 2008)

rex. feine sache.
die gabel kommt schick 

welchen platz hast du eig belegt?


----------



## rex_sl (23. November 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> rex. feine sache.
> die gabel kommt schick
> 
> welchen platz hast du eig belegt?



keine ahnung mehr. glaube entweder 12 oder 14. bin aber stolz auf mich. sonen kack  wie ich teilweise gefahren bin hätte ich noch schlechter sein müssen.  der 2te lauf war knapp 15sek schneller als der erste.
der shaun hats im 2ten auch voll krachen lassen glaube 6ter. der guigui 5ter. war hammer hättest auch kommen müssen.


----------



## thaper (23. November 2008)

cool


----------



## S*P*J (23. November 2008)

war eine absolut Lohnenswerte Geschichte. Soviel Spass hat des biken schon lang nimma gemacht...brutal!
Herzlichen Dank an unseren Vorstand, den Tino und all den Helfern die sich bei dem Wetter in den Schnee gestellt haben und ihren SO geofert haben. PROBS


----------



## casiosv (23. November 2008)

hier ma die liste... - jetz gibts keine aureden mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. November 2008)

Und jetzt Bilder


----------



## casiosv (23. November 2008)

hier die bilder... hoffentlich is für jeden was passendes dabei.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2008)

1a ... top ... schöne Bilder CasioSV !


----------



## zuspät (23. November 2008)

daumen


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. November 2008)

Da schaut aber einer nicht besonders begeistert:





Sind aber schöne Fotos geworden.


----------



## S*P*J (23. November 2008)

http://www.bayern-bmx.de/Fotos/kat-55.htm

noch ein paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (24. November 2008)

n bisschen was
http://666kb.com/i/b4383q28a52wukzo9.jpg

http://666kb.com/i/b43844y81bvra4sk9.jpg

http://666kb.com/i/b4384jnt9odzmsyhl.jpg

http://666kb.com/i/b4384yte9ts1cokux.jpg


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. November 2008)

Leute, meinen absoluten fettesten Respekt an alle Fahrer des Downhillrennens! :]
Ich war als Zuschauer dort und hab paar Bilder geschossen. Schon zu Fuß war`s abartig den Buckel hoch und runter zu juckeln! Das war die geilste Gaudi seit langem, euch beim Heizen, stürzen und wieder aufrappeln zuzuschauen! :]
Und die Bilder: aller erste Sahne! Werd meine , sobald hochgeladen, auch hier reinstellen. Hab auch n paar vom idyllischen unberührt verschneiten Freeride gemacht. stell ich dann die Tage alles hier rein :]


----------



## mac960 (24. November 2008)

war echt ne geile aktion bis auf meinen 3.sturz im 1.rennlauf der mir nen kleinen bänderanriss in der schulter beschert hat........

danke an alle die uns die veranstaltung ermöglicht habe !!!!

rockon


----------



## thaper (24. November 2008)

pumas bilder sind wie immer geil ohne ende.


----------



## puma347 (24. November 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> pumas bilder sind wie immer geil ohne ende.


danke.hätte mehr rausholen können.am besten sollte man gleich 10 runs machen


----------



## VolldasGute (24. November 2008)

So Leute auch von der Freeride Crew Erlangen gibts Pics und zwar hier: KLICK - weitere werden folgen!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fraser__ (24. November 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite ein riesen Lob und ein Dankeschön, dass Ihr so eine Veranstaltung bei uns in der Region möglich macht! Weiter so!!
Es war mein erstes Trainingsrennen und aufgrund der Bedingungen und fehlender Matschreifen gleich eine wahre Feuertaufe! Aber es hat wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht, nicht zuletzt wegen der vielen Leute, die trotz Eiseskälte an der Strecke waren und ordentlich angefeuert haben!

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste Saison!


@mac960: das mit Deiner Schulter is Kacke, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Dich Dein Krankenschwesterchen schnell wieder auf den Dampfer bringt!


----------



## Joe Paluza (24. November 2008)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mir Videos aus ???

Es waren doch auch ein paar mit Cams unterwegs!!!


----------



## thaper (24. November 2008)

es schneidet sich kaum ein video vernünftig von heut auf morgen...

ich denke mal das wirdn komplett video vom ganzen cup...


----------



## mac960 (24. November 2008)

ich hab heut versuch über den br was rauszukriegen wo der tv-beitrag vom so abgeblieben is,aber leider ohne erfolg........ 
wenn ihr evtl was wisst !?

RockOn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (24. November 2008)

> es schneidet sich kaum ein video vernünftig von heut auf morgen...
> 
> ich denke mal das wirdn komplett video vom ganzen cup...



Ja thaper dass weiß ich nur zu gut aber es hätte ja einer was ankündigen können 


Cheers Joe


----------



## VolldasGute (24. November 2008)

mac960 schrieb:


> ich hab heut versuch Ã¼ber den br was rauszukriegen wo der tv-beitrag vom so abgeblieben is,aber leider ohne erfolg........
> wenn ihr evtl was wisst !?
> 
> RockOn



Ich hab das gestern noch versucht! Ich hab Ã¼berall angerufen 

- Abendschau
- Rundschau
- Frankenschau
- ARD
- BR

Keiner konnte mir was sagen ... Sie meinten ich solle es heute nochmals probieren, aber ehrlich hatte ich heute keine Zeit.
Laut den zwei TV Kaschpern, sollte der irgendwann um 18:30Uhr gezeigt werden.

Naja kurz: ICH WAR ERFOLGLOS 

Und wenn man diesen Beitrag gerne haben mÃ¶chte kostet das ca. 40â¬ und 40â¬ fÃ¼r ca. 5-10min Beitrag, naja ich weiÃ nicht, da kauf ich mir dann lieber NWD9 auf DVD 

GruÃ


P.S.: DER REST UNSERER PICS IST ONLINE: KLICK


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich war gestern (natürlich rein zufällig) beim Trainings-Lauf im Bikepark-Osternohe und habe einige Bilder gemacht... Zu sehen auf www.woodpacker-racing.de in der Galerie. Grüße, Wiesel


----------



## S*P*J (24. November 2008)

Coole Fotos Woodpacker, am besten gefällt mir das vom TIMO


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. November 2008)

VolldasGute schrieb:


> Ich hab das gestern noch versucht! Ich hab überall angerufen
> 
> - Abendschau
> - Rundschau
> ...




Des lief wohl am Sonntag schon, so nebenbei mal kurz bei nem Wetterbeitrag auf BR oder MDR , hab ich meine Eltern verlauten hören....


----------



## VolldasGute (25. November 2008)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> Des lief wohl am Sonntag schon, so nebenbei mal kurz bei nem Wetterbeitrag auf BR oder MDR , hab ich meine Eltern verlauten hören....



Dacht ichs mir, ich hab parallel neben den Telefonaten immer wieder im TV rum gezappt, und muss es wohl knapp verfehlt haben, schade! Und was haben Deine Eltern gesagt, wars ein toller Bericht oder eher naja, da war was und und und 

Gruß


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. November 2008)

LOOK AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/524


----------



## puma347 (25. November 2008)

__>  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/12019


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. November 2008)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> LOOK AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/524


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (25. November 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle die Fotos und Videos gemacht haben - soviele Bikebilder habe ich selten von mir gesehen!

Plublikum war ebenfalls top!!!!


----------



## mac960 (25. November 2008)

NICE VID !!!

des mit der tv-geschichte is echt komisch !!! kann doch net sein das die da den halben tag 2 hanseln abstellen und keiner weiß was die getrieben haben........naja vielleicht taucht ja irgendwas auf tube oder so auf *HOFF*

RockOn


----------



## JansonJanson (25. November 2008)

ich hab den Bericht gesehen auf BR ... 
Der ganze Bericht war knapp 10sec. lang, bissl bla bla ... von dem Interview war nichts zu sehen ... und spektakülares war auch nicht wirklich dabei

DICKES Lob an die, die Bilder gemacht haben ! Sind ends geile Sachen dabei ! ...


----------



## VolldasGute (25. November 2008)

Geiles Video!

Naja dann hab ich ja nichts verpasst.


----------



## Bierklau (28. November 2008)

Servus Riderz,

anbei ein netter Artikel von Heute aus der Hersbrucker Zeitung...


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (29. November 2008)

Und noch ein Bericht aus den Nürnberger Zeitung.
Leider fehlen in der Online-Version die Bilder ;-)
Also Zeitung kaufen...

http://www.nz-online.de/artikel.asp?art=927506&kat=32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (29. November 2008)

Zeitung gekauft, in der NN ist NIX zu finden ! ich wiederhole: in der Nürnberger Nachrichten vom Samstag ist kein Bericht vom Downhillrennen.... schad.
evtl war das aber in ner anderen Ausgabe drin...


----------



## thaper (29. November 2008)

och man... nürnberger zeitung = NZ nicht Nürnberger Nachrichten....


----------



## Tabibuschua (29. November 2008)

******** man! einmal im Leben wenn ich mir ne Zeitung kauf ey, dann auch noch die falsche ! Shit ! ^^ 
andere Frage: Bikepark Osternohe ist jetzt zu bis Frühjahr, right? Also Ampel zeigt ja sowieso Rot und die Bedingungen lassen ja auch keine Öffnung zu, nehm ich mal stark an.


----------



## casiosv (30. November 2008)

kann das aus der nz jmd einscannen? das wäre nett...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. November 2008)

also, normalerweise wenn kein skibetrieb is und die wetter-/streckenverhältnisse es zulassen ---> OPEN TRAILS!!!


----------



## zuspät (30. November 2008)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/
da is heut zu aber ob der etz bis frühjahr geschlossen bleibt kein plan.


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (2. Dezember 2008)

casiosv schrieb:


> kann das aus der nz jmd einscannen? das wäre nett...



Alle Zeitungsausschnitte vom ersten Frankonian Winter Downhill Cup in Osternohe in gescannter Form gibt es auf www.woodpacker-racing.de


----------



## casiosv (2. Dezember 2008)

dankeschööön


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Dezember 2008)

Thx ... 

wurde ja mehr drüber berichtet als vermutet ... aber richtig so !


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

falls Ihr mal Langeweile habt, die Stammtischler haben jetzt einen eigenen thread...sind ein paar geile Videos & pics drauf...nur so gegen die Langeweile..

Freeride Stammtisch Hersbruck

rock & ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Dezember 2008)

Und wo?


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372073&highlight=bikepark+osternohe

oder einfach in die Suchmaschine bikepark+osternohe eingeben..dann kommst Du auch auf den Stammtischlink...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Dezember 2008)

Schon gefunden.Und abonniert.


----------



## bombin (26. Dezember 2008)

frohes fest allerseits!!!
jetzt wo das Wetter wieder prima ist,und wohl auch noch übers we so bleibt,weiss jemand,ob die osternois vorhaben mal auf zu machen?
...und....hätte überhaupt jemand Lust dort zu biken?


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Januar 2009)

warum fährt jetzt keiner?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Januar 2009)

Liegt da so vieeeeeeeel Schnee?


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. Januar 2009)

sieht so aus als würde der park schlafen total ruhig 
irgendwie schön


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Januar 2009)

ganz so sieht es nich aus...das war noch vom winter-dh cup...aber bissl weiß is da schon...


----------



## bike_schrat (2. Januar 2009)

War heute vor Ort - mit dem Snowboard unter den Füßen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die momentan jemand mit nem Rad an den Lift lassen. ;-)

Der Abhang wird mit Schneekanonen beschossen und die Livecam zeigt die Piste: http://www.osternohe.de/skilift/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=9&Itemid=27&lang=en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2009)

Weiss jemand wie lange noch die "falschen Bügel" am Lift sind ?!


----------



## Matze1993 (24. Januar 2009)

ich denke bis bei uns das wetter wieder stabiel ist gestern hatten wir schneeregen heute scheint die sonne......

gruß matze


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. Februar 2009)

mistiges Wetter, gestern und heut hats wieder ordentlich geschneit, schaut schlecht aus in Osternohe! *flenn*


----------



## udodrunk (26. Februar 2009)

Für alle, die ihre Saison langfristig planen:


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2009)

Wie schauts eigentlich zur Zeit aus.Wann wird wieder auf gemacht?


----------



## speedy_j (26. Februar 2009)

wenn die ampel auf grün springt!

im norden von nürnberg liegt noch ne menge schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Februar 2009)

und wenn der ganze schnee weg is, dauerts auch noch a bissl weils dann alles a nasser gatsch is...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Februar 2009)

udo, wäre es nicht besser hierrauf zu verlinken?

Ausschreibung bayrische DH-Meisterschaft 2009


----------



## udodrunk (1. März 2009)

Hast recht! Aber des hast Du ja jetzt schon gemacht


----------



## thaper (1. März 2009)

zu dem thema sag ich lieber nichts


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2009)

Red schon


----------



## udodrunk (2. März 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> zu dem thema sag ich lieber nichts



Schade! Macht Dich aber sehr geheimnisvoll und interessant


----------



## rockme (5. März 2009)

Kein Insider hier, der eine Ahnung hat wann in etwa wieder offen sein soll ? Oder die Strecken inspiziert werden ?


----------



## Jayson213 (5. März 2009)

tach.

da am wochenende vom 16.april shimano  die saint-demo-tour in osternohe stoppen lässt, wird es wohl so sein das der park (ab) da auf haben wird...

gruß


----------



## joker78 (5. März 2009)

Ich hab gehört späterstens 1.April wenn halt entlich der scheiß Schnee weg ist.


----------



## Jayson213 (6. März 2009)

sorry,ich muß mich verbessern!
das mit der saint demo tour ist am 18. und 19.april.nicht am 16....das wäre ja mitten uner der woche...

als denn, sonntag den 19.04. wird dann auch lecker gegrillt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockme (7. März 2009)

Hört sich ja prima an, sollte ich nicht verpassen .


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. März 2009)

so, jetzt kanns losgehen: 

Auschreibung, Rennbestimmungen und Organisatorisches finden sich unter:
http://rc50-erlangen.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=16&Itemid=73

Anmeldung bay. DH-Meisterschaft in Osternohe: 
http://rc50-erlangen.de/index.php?option=com_ckforms&view=ckforms&id=1&Itemid=75


----------



## Tomson (8. März 2009)

Danke für die Info, Ralf!

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. März 2009)

ja, da schau her, lang schon nixmehr gehört chef !


----------



## Ben-Der (10. März 2009)

Hallo, 

so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, ist an diesem Wochenende weitaus mehr geplant als "nur" die Saint Demo Tour! 
Rocky Mountain mit Teamfahrer "Mario Lenzen" wird auch vertreten sein. Selbstverständlich mit Rocky Testbikes (Quelle: www.bikeaction.de) Das Zweiradcenter Stadler (www.zweirad-stadler.de) wird auch mit tollen Angeboten vor Ort sein! 
Sollte das Wetter mitspielen wird es ein richtig fettes Wochenende.

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Bierklau (10. März 2009)

Hi Ben,

ohhh denke das wird für Zündstoff sorgen...es gibt zumindest bei unserem Stammtisch einige drastische Abneigung gegen die zwei genannten Vertreter des Zweiradgewebes...Stadler hat eine Unterstützung des Bikeparks rigoros abgelehnt, ja sogar das Aufhängen von Plakaten zur Eröffnung verboten...ferner wird der lokale Bikeladen auch nicht sehr erfreut sein das zu lesen...und RM/Bikeaction, sorry, ich weiß Du fährst jetzt eins, hat bei einigen unserer Kollegen ein derart schlechtes Image und Verhalten abgeliefert, daß zumindest KEIN Mensch mehr eins fährt...wobei doch fast jeder auf einem angefangen hat...und nur so viel... es lag nicht daran mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren...aber das sollte ich Dir mal lieber persönlich erzählen...hoffe Du hast unrecht....


----------



## matiosch (10. März 2009)

Stadler und Bikepark, das ist wie Sushi und 40° C


----------



## thaper (10. März 2009)

das da so ein geschiss gemacht wird.

man solle sich freuen das es firmen gibt die den bikepark unterstützen möchten.
mit testtagen leute anzulocken funktioniert doch meistens sehr gut und der bikepark hat doch auch was davon.

frage: bei euch hat jemand ein schlechteres image weil jemand ein rocky mountain fährt?
oder gibt es dazu n hintergrund?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. März 2009)

@ thaper:
im grunde hast schon recht, aber man darf halt nicht vergessen was im vorfeld ablief, denn wenn man mal ein jahr zurück denkt, als alles noch in den startlöchern war und noch keiner so genau wusste wie sich der BP osternohe etablieren wird. da blieb nämlich jegliche unterstützung vom großen zweiradhändler mit S (auch nach anfragen) aus und jeder der wärend der bauphase, bei der eröffnung und nach der eröffnung vor ort bzw. ein wenig vom geschehen informiert war, weiß dass es andere waren, die das projekt mit hochgezogen haben(sei es mit werbung, radverleih während und nach der eröffnung oder der technische support).

gut - und ich weiß jetzt auch nicht genau wie es dazu gekommen ist, dass die beiden(v. a. der eine) nun mit am start sind, aber jetzt ein jahr später, wo durch bayrische meisterschaft etc. der bikepark zunehmend in den focus der szene rückt sind sie plötzlich da, nur um ohne risiko geschäft zu machen - für mich ist das heuchelei und sowas braucht unser sport nicht und das wird ihm acuh nicht gut tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (10. März 2009)

Wer kauft schon beim Stadler, erstens sind die e meist zu teuer und ahnung von unserem Sport (DH FR Bikepark) aben die e nicht.
Ich seh das auch so wie keinNamefrei.
Bike on Bike Free !!!!


----------



## thaper (10. März 2009)

naja also ich kenne 2 verkäufer die mehr ahnung vom sport haben als die meisten in dem fred. dazu kommen noch n paar mechaniker.

aber egal. ich möchte den stadler nicht verteidigen.


----------



## S*P*J (10. März 2009)

ich finde den Stadler geil, erst gestern wieder ein XT Verschleißset für umme gekauft! Meinen Local Dealer brauch ich bloss zum talken, Powerbar- und Schlauchkauf!


----------



## puma347 (10. März 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ich finde den Stadler geil, erst gestern wieder ein XT Verschleißset für umme gekauft! Meinen Local Dealer brauch ich bloss zum talken, Powerbar- und Schlauchkauf!


kannst ja mal bei gelegenheit auch was abgeben


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2009)

Es geht doch hier nicht um Stadler als solches - da kenn ich auch paar leute die von dem sport mehr als genug ahnung haben(gell ben?)

es stand hier "lediglich" zur diskussion, das Stadler vor noch nicht mal einem jahr jegliche Unterstützung ablehnte und jetzt mit dem Bikepark "schön-schaun" will

wie stadler sonst so ist, oder was er macht ist doch WURSCHT...


----------



## thaper (11. März 2009)

ja schon, wurde ja auch dazu geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (11. März 2009)

Also,

hallo erstmal. Auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen die den Park mitgebaut und von Anfang an begleitet haben, sehe die Problematik allerdings nicht so dramatisch. Für mich ist es nur nachvollziehbar, daß sich Firmen wie Stadler und Co. jetzt erst ins Geschehen mischen. Seht es doch mal als Auszeichnung, das jetzt alle was vom aufblühenden und bekannter werdenden Park in Osternohe haben wollen. Heutzutage will doch keiner mehr ein Risiko eingehen, wieso also nicht andere die Pionierarbeit machen lassen und sich dann einklinken wenn es rentabel wird. Das ist wie in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Kann ich nachvollziehen, speziell bei den größeren Firmen. An deren Spitze sitzt in der Regel kein versplinter Bikefreak, sondern ein kühler Rechner.
Seht sie vielleicht nicht als Konkurrenz, sondern als Mitbewerber die das Ganze etwas bunter durchmischen. Wir werden trotzdem dem lokalen Bikedealer den Rücken stärken und wissen auf welches Material wir vertrauen können. Wir wissen auch wer den Park gebaut hat!! Alles weitere ist doch nur eine Horizonterweiterung und macht den ganzen Event interessanter. Ich freu mich drauf, denn ich weiß wie ich die  Situation zu nehmen habe und zerbrech mir da nicht den Kopf. Letztendlich sind das Entscheidungen die wir nicht treffen und auch nicht beeinflußen können. 
Eigentlich wollen wir doch nur Fahrrad fahren, und das werden wir auch!!

In diesem Sinne.. Ride or die!


----------



## Bierklau (11. März 2009)

ja, Du hast wahrscheinlich recht...aber es fällt echt schwer in der Freizeit mit seinem Lieblingshobby und seinen Kumpels genauso abgewichst zu agieren, wie im Geschäftsleben...und es ist auch ein wenig schade darum...denn wenn wir alle so gedacht hätten, gäbe es wohl keinen Park...sorry, aber kann mir auch besseres Vorstellen, als jedes Weekend Erde zu schaufeln...wie so etwas endet sehr Ihr ja am Kavierlein...money rules....


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. März 2009)

Golzman: falls ihr übrigens Freiwillige für`s Aufpolieren/Erneuern etc. der Strecken braucht, gib bescheid! Ich bin aus Nürnberg und könnt mim Kumpel zum helfen, bauen, schaufeln und natürlich auch zum anschließenden "Bier vernichten" kommen :]
zu der "der große S hängt sich nun mit rein" äußer ich mich net. Ich mag Osternohe wie`s is und unterstütze sehr gern kleinere Bikeläden.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. März 2009)

weise worte herr golz(positiven sinn)


----------



## Golzman (11. März 2009)

@Bierklau: Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht, ich habe nur versucht die Sache so zu beleuchten wie sie ist. Und so läuft es eben 

@Tabibuschua: Hilfe ist gern gesehen  werden demnächst wieder eine größere Aktion starten und den Park um ein paar schöne Attraktionen reicher machen  Werde auf dein Angebot zurückkommen.

       Gruß an alle, die auch unter diesem Wetter leiden.


----------



## kletteraffe (11. März 2009)

Naja Golzman - schreib doch einfach hier in den Thread, wenn so ne Aktion ansteht. Sollte Zeit da sein, bin ich und bestimmt noch 2-3 Mann mit dabei. 
Schließlich sehe ich Osternohe als meinen "Hausbikepark" und hab großes Interesse an seinem guten Zustand ^^


----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Naja Golzman - schreib doch einfach hier in den Thread, wenn so ne Aktion ansteht. Sollte Zeit da sein, bin ich und bestimmt noch 2-3 Mann mit dabei.
> Schließlich sehe ich Osternohe als meinen "Hausbikepark" und hab großes Interesse an seinem guten Zustand ^^



Word


----------



## Bierklau (11. März 2009)

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt, jeder neue Hilfsschipper ist eine Steigerung von 100% zur Bauphase...scrollt mal zurück im thread und vergleicht mal mit den Leuten, die vor Ort waren...
Aber eins ist klar, nur mit dem Engagement geht was vorwärts...
Ich hab ja noch ´ne gute Ausrede bis Mai..ha, ha


----------



## Jayson213 (11. März 2009)

@bierklau: das ist doch der wahre grund warum du das weite gesucht hast! 
@golzman: wie schon kommentiert, aus marktwirtschaftlicher sicht würde es wohl jeder so machen.  da steht der idealismus der hobbyfreaks hinten an... 

@die anderen: dann werden wir es so machen wie das letzte jahr schon, und werden zu den einsätzen bescheid geben.wäre ja schön wenn es mehr helfer geben wird.wie schon gesagt soll ja einiges gemacht werden.je mehr da sind, deste schneller geht es vorran und desto besser kann es umgesetzt werden...

als denn, rock and ride


----------



## matiosch (11. März 2009)

Ich war letztes mal genau einen Tag zu spät in Osternohe. Bepackt mit Schaufel und anderen Gerätschaften schaute mich der Mann oben am Lift nur müde an und meinte kurz: "Zu spät..."
Dumm gelaufen... Beim nächsten Mal check ich den Termin genauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. März 2009)

wenns geht sowas mit bissi vorlauf Ankündigen 
nicht .. ähhhh morgen schaufeln wir 

@matiosch: können zusammen fahren


----------



## LaKoS (12. März 2009)

Hi, 

ist das geplant das der Park auch mal unter der Woche geöffnet hat oder immer nur am Wochenende?


----------



## SmeDHi (12. März 2009)

Hey,
weis einer ob die Bestätigungs Email gleich versandt wird, nach der Anmeldung. Weil ich habe eine versandt, jedoch kam keine Bestätigungmail.
Kommt wenn man bei RC50-erlangen auf abschicken drückt, noch eine Bestätigung direkt auf der Hp, wenn ja diese kam bei mir nicht.

Grüße Jan


----------



## oelcoyote (12. März 2009)

Bei mir kam auch nix!


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. März 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das geplant das der Park auch mal unter der Woche geöffnet hat oder immer nur am Wochenende?



Das wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Da sind alle Kids in der Schule, der Rest arbeitet, und ich kann gleiten.........vorallem, mich sieht keiner wenn ich mal sicherheitshalber absteige  oder sonst wie runtereier.


----------



## Bierklau (13. März 2009)

@ Öffnungszeiten unter der Woche : Die Betreiber entscheiden...letztes Jahr war in den Sommerferien immer Donnerstag und Freitag offen, aber es hat sich nicht gelohnt...wenn nur eine handvoll rider fahren ist das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis einfach nicht gegeben, weil man ja Leute für den Lift, den Kartenverkauf und den Kiosk haben muß...vielleicht probieren sie es nochmal...aber klarer Aussage in der ersten Saision..Do & Freitag schwach..Samstag und Sonntag gut besucht...wenn Ihr als Gruppe kommt schreibt einfach an die Park hp und vielleicht ändert man nochmal die Meinung..ist eine rein kommerzielle Überlegung....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. März 2009)

zum thema bestätigungsmail: wir haben uns aufgrund des Aufwandes geeinigt, dass wir erst nach eingang der startgebühr eine bestätigung versenden, der eingang wird vorerst im zweiwochenturnus kontrolliert und dann werden die bestätigten fahrer in der Starterliste auf der HP veröffentlicht. wenn ihr aber sichergehen wollt, dann schickt mir ne PM und ich prüfe ob die anmeldung korrekt eingegangen ist.


----------



## LaKoS (13. März 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Öffnungszeiten unter der Woche : Die Betreiber entscheiden...letztes Jahr war in den Sommerferien immer Donnerstag und Freitag offen, aber es hat sich nicht gelohnt...wenn nur eine handvoll rider fahren ist das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis einfach nicht gegeben, weil man ja Leute für den Lift, den Kartenverkauf und den Kiosk haben muß...vielleicht probieren sie es nochmal...aber klarer Aussage in der ersten Saision..Do & Freitag schwach..Samstag und Sonntag gut besucht...wenn Ihr als Gruppe kommt schreibt einfach an die Park hp und vielleicht ändert man nochmal die Meinung..ist eine rein kommerzielle Überlegung....




Hmm schade, hätt lieber mal mehr unter der Woche Bock da hinzufahren, denn das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden am Wochenende wenns da so zugeht mit den Leuten! 
Zumindest Freitag wär cool wenn sie öffnen würden!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. März 2009)

gibst beim rennen eigentlich eine teilnehmerbegrenzung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. März 2009)

weil es gerade aufgefallen ist, natürlich findet sich auf der hp des rc50 auch die kontoverbindung für die startgebühr, für die leseunwilligen hier der einfache link:

http://www.rc50-erlangen.net/index....id=120:anmeldung&catid=58:anmeldung&Itemid=76


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. März 2009)

Mist, am 17.5 ist schon ein Rennen in Hollfeld. Da wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren.
Dabei wollte ich zuschauen in Osternohe, wo doch mal sowas bei mir in der Nähe ist.


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> gibst beim rennen eigentlich eine teilnehmerbegrenzung???



Würd mich auch mal interessieren!?!?


----------



## udodrunk (16. März 2009)

Also bis 200 Teilnehmer packen wir locker. Sollten wir Gefahr laufen an die Grenze zu stoßen, werden wir entsprehendes auf der HP bekannt geben.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. März 2009)

falls es dazu kommen  sollte vielleicht auch hier ein kleiner hinweis, da man ja hier doch häufiger rein schaut...


----------



## Meiki (16. März 2009)

oder man meldet sich einfach jetzt schon an,gerade erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (18. März 2009)

so jungs, der winter neigt sich dem ende der schnee auch und nächste woche fangen wir an umzubauen, aufzubauen, weiterzubauen, aufzuschütten, umzuschütten, wegzuschütten, auffüllen, einfüllen und umfüllen. ich werde mir freitag ein bild vor ort machen und dann entscheiden wo wir beginnen. die sache mit freiwilligen helfern ist sehr gerne gesehen nur eben bitte keine "selbstverwirklichungen" ohne mein wissen. die zeitpunkte geb ich rechtzeitig bekannt. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. März 2009)

Wann macht Osternohe endlich auf?Wetter is doch super.


----------



## ringo14 (23. März 2009)

beten das des wetter gut wird zum we und so ab do auf die hp schaun...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. März 2009)

Bikeparkeröffnung am Freitag, den 03. April 2009 ab 14:00 Uhr

Ich freu mich


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. März 2009)

Na dann.

Gibts schon was neues bzgl. der Kurse. Hab überlegt mal einen zu machen.


----------



## Stagediver (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Sicher soll das Wetter nächste Woche Freitag nicht das beste sein. Aber wer von euch kommt denn zum Saisonauftakt?

Grüsse


----------



## kletteraffe (26. März 2009)

Wenns nicht grad ****** regnet und Kühe blitzt --> ICH


----------



## osarias (26. März 2009)

Hoffe am Samstag ist dann bei guten Wetter auch offen, muss ja schließlich am Freitag arbeiten :-(


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2009)

wemms offn is dann kumm i Sonndach a amoal


----------



## ulli! (27. März 2009)

noch eine woche..
und des wetter soll ja zumindest ma freitag ganz in ordnung sein, wär natürlich der überbrüller wenns ganze wochenende scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (27. März 2009)

Dann machen wir einfach kurzfristig einen zweiten Winter-DH-Cup. 
Wollte das erste mal schon mitfahren. Nur leider hab ich mich da im Datum vertan. 

Alles in allem hoff ich auf relativ gutes Wetter und das natürlich auch paar Leute da sind.  Sitze schon auf heissen Kohlen.

Grüsse


----------



## Jayson213 (27. März 2009)

mal ein paar news aus osternohe...
http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/314105]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]




morgen wird weitergebaut!helfer sind gern gesehen 

zum eröffnungstermin sollte lieber ein verantwortlicher stellung beziehen...es wird sich wahrscheinlich ein bissl nach hinten verzögern...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2009)

Wie verzögern? Nix da will wieder fahren.


----------



## casiosv (27. März 2009)

dann solltest du vielleicht beim bauen helfen, dann kannste auch bald wieder fahren....


----------



## Stagediver (27. März 2009)

Das is doch mal was. 
Da wird sich nicht nur die Dirt-Fraktion freuen...

Werde morgen mal aufkreuzen. Nur leider nicht zum Bauen.
Muss ein paar Bilder für ein Referat schiessen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2009)

Würd ich ja. Wohne aber 80km weg und muss ab und zu auch mal Samstag arbeiten.
Was is da jetzt so alles umgebaut und was gibts neues?


----------



## ringo14 (27. März 2009)

mal wida sehr kurzfristig! morgen wer zeit hat ab halb zehn oben am parkplatz baun!!!


----------



## ringo14 (27. März 2009)

des sieht ja fast so aus als würd ich eier legen


----------



## LaKoS (28. März 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bikeparkeröffnung am Freitag, den 03. April 2009 ab 14:00 Uhr
> 
> Ich freu mich




So wie das auf der Homepage steht, wird der Park jetzt auch Fr. geöffnet sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (28. März 2009)

war heute kurz draußen, allerdings nur ne Stunde "gerächt" weil arsssnpitschnass gepisst da draußen und mein Husten braucht weng was trockneres zum ausheilen.
ich war knapp vor 9:30 da, die 2 Jungs die draußen am Schuppen waren , waren schon fast wech, das sollte man vielleicht anderschter angehen. Immerhin gibt es doch trotz beschissner Witterung Freiwillige, die schaufeln wollen, nur wenn keiner da is, der die Leuts "empfängt" (war das erste Mal zum Rächen dou), is schlecht. Nach mir kamen wohl noch 1-2 Leuts, die dann einfach mal die Strecke runtergelaufen sind und mich gefunden haben.
Also an alle Willigen: nicht verzagen falls keiner da is, einfach mal die Strecken beschauen, da finden sich bestimmt n paar Buddler. 
Die neuen Dirts sind der Hammer, der nette neue Wallride ebenso.
Man darf gespannt sein :]


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. März 2009)

Wird an der Downhill auch was gebaut?


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. März 2009)

sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus. werden die dirts doubles oder tables?


----------



## thaper (28. März 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wird an der Downhill auch was gebaut?


jo der berg wird um 300meter aufgestockt und es kommen noch monster drops rein


----------



## Golzman (28. März 2009)

@Thaper: Nimm dir doch bitte das Zitat zu Herzen, daß du da so nett an jeden deiner Post`s drappiert hast!!! Vielen Dank.


----------



## thaper (28. März 2009)

oh mein gott. versteh halt ein bisl spaß und schau net soviel aus dem fenster bei dem wetter.

edit: muss grad gar nich kacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (28. März 2009)

@golzman: dito 

ansonsten bin ich auch für monster-gaps, riesen-drops und all sowas.nur leider würde das genau solang dastehen  bis sich der erste zerstört! oder es welche probieren-> sich abwaffeln und dann nur noch schlecht drüber reden...

in dem sinn...

*sport frei*


----------



## ringo14 (28. März 2009)

WICHTIG!!! FREITAG WIRD NICHT GEÖFFNET! es ist alles klatsch nass. und ich denk nich das nächtes we noch ned wirklich trocken is und auserdem gibts noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Stagediver (28. März 2009)

Guten Abend 

So. Nachdem es heute bei uns in Heilsbronn geregnet hat wie die Sau, ist meine Fotosession buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen 

War denn jemand von euch heute da?
Wenn ja... hats dort auch so geregnet?
Sind die Strecken halbwegs fahrbar?

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Stagediver (28. März 2009)

Sorry. Der letzte Beitrag kam gerade erst bei mir an...

Somit haben sich meine Fragen erledigt... Mist


----------



## thaper (28. März 2009)

scho ma wetterbericht gesehn? glaub nächsten freitag wirds trocken sein.


----------



## Stagediver (28. März 2009)

So seh ich das auch. Soll ja morgen schon auflockern.

Die Frage ist nur ob die Baumassnahmen bis Freitag abgeschlossen sind.
Würde echt gerne helfen. Nur leider rauben mir Schule und Arbeit die Zeit.


----------



## Jayson213 (28. März 2009)

es ist noch einiges zu tun.
da wird die woche bis freitag wohl nicht reichen.
auch wenn es morgen auflockert, braucht der boden ein bißchen...es sollte ja schließlich alles in nem guten und vor allem getestem zustand sein, nich das man gleich wieder alles neu bearbeiten kann, damit wäre wohl auch keinem geholfen...


----------



## Stagediver (28. März 2009)

Wäre es denn trotzdem morgen möglich Bilder zu machen oder ist das eher unerwünscht?

Grüsse


----------



## ringo14 (28. März 2009)

gutes schuhwerk und pass auf das du ned ausrutscht! diese frage kann ich dir ned bearbeiten...musst die schon selber fragen bin auch nur helfer


----------



## Tabibuschua (28. März 2009)

also ich war ja heut auch draußen.
die Gegend / Strecken sind klitschnass, ab Di/Mi soll`s ja temperaturtechnisch stark Richtung ~15° gehen und Sonnenschein geben, ergo könnte es am kommende schon getrocknet sein, aber ob die ganzen baulichen Maßnahmen bis dahin kompletto sind, ist sicher fraglich (wobei isch da nur spekulieren tu!) . 
ich werd am Samstag auf jeden Fall mal rausschauen wennst net pisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. März 2009)

Warum machen die jetzt erst am 17 April auf?


----------



## thaper (29. März 2009)

das leben ist hart


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. März 2009)

Ja da hast du recht. Naja dann gehts halt nach Wildbad nächstes Weekend.


----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2009)

Anscheinend is da noch jede menge zu tun. 
Andererseits gibts dann bestimmt einige Neuerungen und Verbesserungen zu begutachten 
Womit dann auch die Parkkritiker und "Steine-von-der-Strecke-Kehrer" befriedigt sein dürften

Grüsse


----------



## thaper (30. März 2009)

wer kehrt denn steine von der strecke?


----------



## joker78 (30. März 2009)

*An ALLE !!!*
*Bikepark macht erst am 17.04.09 auf mit ganz viel neuen Spielsachen *


----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2009)

Na du weist schon welche Typen ich damit meine...
Eben die jenigen, die vergessen haben oder nicht wissen, das Mountainbiking nicht BMX ist... Aber vllt würde es auch ein neuer Trend werden, wenn man in Zukunft die FR- und DH-Strecken teert...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. März 2009)

falls jemand mal ein zugstufen -verstell- rädchen einer manitou im bikepark verloren hat und es wieder haben will...
--> melden...


----------



## thaper (30. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Na du weist schon welche Typen ich damit meine...
> Eben die jenigen, die vergessen haben oder nicht wissen, das Mountainbiking nicht BMX ist... Aber vllt würde es auch ein neuer Trend werden, wenn man in Zukunft die FR- und DH-Strecken teert...


genau das stört mich an sehr vielen strecken.

wobei es auch mal ganz spaßig sein kann. 




mim bmx rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2009)

Freilich macht sowas auch Spass

Musste das aber loswerden, nachdem ich mir jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hab. Und dabei feststellen musste, das sich ein paar Leute über Bodenwellen und andere natürliche Dinge auf den Strecken beschwert haben.
Bin ja wirklich kein Top-Fahrer aber mich freut es schon wenn eine Strecke kniffelig ist. So kann man immer noch was lernen und es ist nicht von Anfang an langweilig.

Grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. März 2009)

so seh ich das auch deswegen is ochsnekopf ne willkomene abwechslung


----------



## Bierklau (31. März 2009)

@ ALLE / tja es jedem recht zu machen ist nunmal echt schwer...am Anfang zu schwer, jetzt zu leicht....(glaub ich zwar nicht)...aber nach den vielen Unfällen mußte man was machen...bin mal gespannt, was wieder so alles geschrieben wird nach den Änderungen...(hab mich auch aufgeregt, als ich gesehen habe, daß manche Biker die Strecken eigenmächtig verändert haben und angefangen haben Steiner rauszureißen etc. hab ich in anderen Parks noch nie gesehen und würde mir auch nicht einfallen) macht Euch nicht so viele Gedanken, Luft in die Reifen, Helm auf und Spaß haben...und ja, jeder Park und jede Strecke ist ein wenig anders mit anderen Schwerpunkten (die oft von der Natur vorgegeben werden) und das macht ja grad den Reiz aus...deshalb fahren wir auch immer wieder in andere Parks, GK, Silbersattel, Wildbad, Winterberg, mal am Buck, Gardasee, Finale etc. pp und auch gerne zum O-kopf auch mit M-Weg, Ochsenshore & whatsoever ...vive la difference´


----------



## ohhmann (31. März 2009)

ja tach auch,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand aktuelle bilder von osternohe hat.  würde mich doch sehr interessieren wie es jetzt da so aussieht


----------



## thaper (31. März 2009)

gibbet net ne webcam?

edit:

@jemand der sich angesprochen fühlt: kann mir jemand sagen wie sich die downhill entwickelt hat.
was mich gestört hat, waren die minimalistischen anliegern mit dem double gleich danach (ganz oben) und den sonst sehr geringen technischen, ruppigen, steilen aspekt der strecke.
hab schon gehört das die doubles entschärft wurden, wurde sonst noch was geändert?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. März 2009)

Ja gibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (31. März 2009)

Also die Doubles oben gingen schon. Man musste aber wirklich ganz schön strampeln um die zu packen 
Und das mit den technisch anspruchsvollen Streckenteilen die vermisst werden, gibt sich mit der Zeit bestimmt auch. Habe ja hier irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, das man sich um sowas kümmern möchte. Nur finde ich, ist das Gelände eben nicht sehr felsig und steinig. Also muss man das Geröll erst heran schaffen. Was kein Geschenk ist.

Grüsse


----------



## zuspät (31. März 2009)

wie siehts eigentlich mit den sanis aus? sind da etz welche vor ort oder hat sich des thema erledigt? sonst irgendwelche neuigkeiten? z.b. werkstatt oder verleih von rädern?
würd mich mal interessiern.


----------



## Stagediver (31. März 2009)

Sollen angeblich welche da sein. Und Lauf ist ja nicht aus der Welt mit seinem Krankenhaus.

Ausserdem muss ich sagen, das ich es bedauerlich finde das sich manche Radler ohne Erfahrung und Übung, über irgendwelche Stunts schiessen und dann erwarten das in 2 Min der Doc da sein muss. Vllt sollten die leute mal etwas langsam tun und nicht gleich völlig respektlos und ohne Hirn alles nachmachen, was sie in Videos oder von anderen sehen. Freilich bleiben Verletzungen nicht aus aber manche glauben anscheinend wirklich, das sie mit dem Kauf eines Bikes auch die Fähigkeiten eines Wade Simmons mit erworben haben.

Leute... langsam machen... Geduld und Training. Dann hat man auch den Arzt nicht so oft nötig! 

Grüsse


----------



## Jayson213 (31. März 2009)

radverleih war/ist angedacht, und eine "werkstatt" bzw  ein service soll es in zukunft dann auch geben.
zu den trainigskursen werden allerdings eigene räder benötig bzw die von heimatrausch gefahren.was es dazu gibt kann man der entsprechenden homepage von heimatrausch entnehmen.
es wurden auch schon fragen diesbezüglcih auf der bikepark-hp beantwortet, dort im gästebuch...da isses von offizieller seite und nich son neunmal-kluges gelaber von mir 

*als denn, luft in kopp und rauf aufs rad...*


----------



## Tabibuschua (31. März 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich: Sanis waren bisher IMMER vor Ort! zwar nur unten an der Talstation, aber das reicht ja komplett aus.
Und wenn die Downhillstrecke net felsig is, ey, was denn dann bitte?! ^^  Hallo? Die geht doch mitteeeeen durch tollsten Fränkischen Kalkfelsen! :] musst halt wenn mim Hinterrad fräsen, bis du den Stein spürst oder ordentlich mim Helm grounden ;]
Ansonsten finde ich geht`s nach der Devise: net maulen, mithelfen und an der Geiligkeit von Osternohe erfreuen! 
Und was man net weiß, schürt die Vorfreude und am End sieht man`s doch eh, wenn man dort ist, sprich spätestens in knappele 2 Wochen :]


----------



## Stagediver (31. März 2009)

So siehts aus

Wenn die Strecke mal ein paar Sommer gesehen hat, dann werdet ihr euch wundern wie ruppig so eine Strecke werden kann. 

Grüsse


----------



## thaper (31. März 2009)

kommen im sommer wohl die elfen und legen felsbrocken in die strecke? 

hihihihi so ich geh ins bett..


----------



## nicerguy (1. April 2009)

Ich tu es echt ungern, nur jetzt muss ich mal luft ablassen was einigen wahrscheinlich nicht gefällt, aber egal. Hackts bei den meisten hier in der birne, ist zuviel luft im hirn oder sind zu wenig gehirnzellen vorhanden? steine in die strecke, wurzeln hin, wurzeln raus, flowline hin nein her, dirts ja aber klein, tables größer aber nicht zu groß, northshores ohne lücken, drops auf bordsteinkanten niveau, zu steil zu flach zu viele doubles zu wenige zu kurz zu lang. keine sanis doch nein, hubschrauber ja, kurven zu eng, anlieger zu niedrig, streckenabschnitte nicht fahrbar.........
kauft euch am besten nen hang nen lift und erledigt alle behördengänge mit erfolg, geht zur bank lasst euch nen kredit von 250000 euro geben und fangt an zu bauen. falls ihr das nicht könnt, seid still kauft euch ne liftkarte und fahrt. ich will kein verdammtes zitat von mir bei jemanden anderes sehen!!! wieviele von den 100% bikern können denn wirklich mountainbike fahren und verwechseln es nicht mit der eisdielenenrunde um hier überhaupt das recht haben mitzureden. das verhältnis dh strecke zu dem rest ist 99 zu 1. die wenigen unter euch die froh sind das es osternohe gibt so wie es ist brauchen sich hier nicht angesprochen zu fühlen. danke an die jungs vom hersbrucker stammtisch und die osternoher, der rest fährt am besten am buck.


----------



## ulli! (1. April 2009)

Diese Stille...


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> Diese Stille...





@nicerguy 

warst du der freund von der jungen dame, die letztes jahr so schwer stürzte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (1. April 2009)

ich glaub du verwechselst da jmd. 


nicerguy ist einer der oder der?! erbauer des Bikeparks Osternohe.


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. April 2009)

nicerguy  geb dir voll kommen recht  find osternohe klasse  

mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## pinutscho (1. April 2009)

Tach 
Ich finde Osternohe super gut auch wenn es mich im letzten jahr dort mächtig zerlegt hat.
macht weiter so!!


----------



## ohhmann (1. April 2009)

kann jemand bilder on stellen? wollte mich ja selber umschauen aber leider is ja die eröffnung verschoben


----------



## zuspät (1. April 2009)

ich bin raus...


----------



## Jayson213 (1. April 2009)

dito @ nicerguy! 

waren heut wieder weng fleißig!
die double/dirt line bissl modifiziert und mit den tables angefangen.bis jetzt 2, aber der dritte komm wohl freitag...



http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317583]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

ansonsten.samstag hab ich gehört is wieder großer arbeitseinsatz...


ach ja...probefahren kann auch bissl wehtun


----------



## thaper (1. April 2009)

sieht sehr gut aus. vllt. komm ich dieses jahr doch mal mitn hardtail vorbei.


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. April 2009)

ne doch macht was her und sieht nach mächtig spaß aus 
weiter so


----------



## joker78 (1. April 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. April 2009)

Super


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. April 2009)

Wie jetzt wehtun??? ein jay kann sich doch beim radfahren nicht wehtun!?


----------



## Bierklau (2. April 2009)

@ Jay hätte gerne mal ´ne Nahaufnahme vom letzten Double...sieht big aus...hast Du den mit dem 4x bike oder mit dem Bergamont probiert?


----------



## Jayson213 (2. April 2009)

@bierklau: nahaufnahme 

die line:das is ein step-down, dann kommt ein schneller double, dann zwei etwas größere...zum rauskommen is dann ganz zum schluß noch ein table, zum trixen or whatever...

in dem sinn...

achja, probieren...mitm bergamont, muß aber am we nochmal, golzman bringt sein dirter mit und ich wieder mit bm...hab aber als hilfe die holyroller drauf


----------



## ringo14 (2. April 2009)

fleißig fleißig...also wer zeit hat am sa kann mit kommen und helfen!!! alle anlieger absprünge und so noch nacharbeiten material einbringen und rütteln!


----------



## ringo14 (2. April 2009)

hab jetz dann viel zeit zum baun und BIKEN. haben bald auch kurzarbeit. hof das wetter bleibt so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

Muss hier mal ein DICKES Lob an den Jayson213 und die Parkbauer aussprechen.
War ja gestern zum spionieren und Fotos machen dort... Was die Jungs in den letzten Tagen alles geschafft haben ist echt der Wahnsinn

Respekt und Grüsse


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. April 2009)

Zeig mal Fotos


----------



## Stagediver (2. April 2009)

Hier sind ein paar


----------



## Reitermaniac (2. April 2009)

oh mein gott ******* geil 

ich muss da hin  

voll hibbellig und kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Jayson213 (3. April 2009)

nochmal was zum "heiß"machen...
von grad eben 







rampen sind von eightinch.de!


----------



## Stagediver (3. April 2009)

...du hast doch nicht mal deine Hände gewaschen, bevor du an den Rechner bist

Ne, mal ganz im Ernst... Tolle Arbeit. Da bleiben keine Wünsche offen Der Wallride sieht klasse aus

Grüsse


----------



## ringo14 (3. April 2009)

Arbeiten morgen so um zehn!!! wer zeit und lust hat kann ja kommen...


----------



## Jayson213 (4. April 2009)

ein paar tests von heute... 
die rampen von eightinch.de sind echt der hammer...->*lob*


----------



## Golzman (4. April 2009)

Ähh.. hallo erstmal. Also auch von mir nochmal: gute Arbeit  und danke an alle Beteiligten. Das neue Arrangement bereichert auf jeden Fall den Park und wird ein paar mehr Leute anlocken.. hoffe ich 

In diesem Sinne, laßt uns mit Vollgas ins neue Jahr starten und die neuen Spielsachen ordentlich einrocken!

Ride on


----------



## matiosch (5. April 2009)

Waren die Rampen auf der Rad09 ausgestellt?
Die sahen da schon gigantisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (5. April 2009)

Ja, eine der Rampen stand auch auf der Messe. Allerdings wurden die Radien noch etwas angepaßt um die Teile Big-Bike tauglicher zu machen  Aber die Größe ist schon noch dieselbe 

Ride or die


----------



## matiosch (5. April 2009)

Alles klar, dachte ich mir doch 
Wie viele davon sind nun in den Wald gewandert?
Wird nächstes Wochenende wieder geschaufelt, ich konnte diesmal leider nicht...


----------



## ohhmann (5. April 2009)

ja wahnsinn, sieht schon sehr geil aus


----------



## ringo14 (5. April 2009)

Arbeitseinsatz nächsten samstag so um 10 uhr morgens...


----------



## teatimetom (5. April 2009)

oleckomio. ich komm rum


----------



## Tabibuschua (5. April 2009)

auch vom gestürzten sehr dickes Lob an alle Erbauer und Helfer! Was ihr da auf die Beine stellt und wie ihr euch kümmert: Respekt! Der Park lebt gerade von und durch euch und die Strecken / Rampen / Zeugs sind echt super.
Und danke auch nochmal an alle für`s Kümmern nachm Sturz.


----------



## Mc Bueddi (6. April 2009)

Hi Leute...

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf Saisonbeginn, ...hab gestern schon vom Downhill geträumt 

Ihr dreht ja richtig auf mit neuen Stunts, sieht alles Riiiischtisch gut aus was ihr da macht.

Geil ist auch die Foto- Propaganda für allerlei in Franken gebrautes..
Aber wer beim Arbeiten viel schwitzt muss auch viieel trinken.

Riesen Lob und Dank an ALLE, die uns soviele schöne Stunden in Osternohe ermöglicht haben und hoffentlich auch noch lange ermöglichen werden!


----------



## nicerguy (6. April 2009)

Vielen Dank auch von mir an Jay und Chris für die super Arbeit und die Geduld mit mir. Danke auch für das Lob für die Rampen was ich gleich mal an Sven weitergebe, hammer Teile!!! Für alle Bikes problemlos zu bewältigen. Auch die andere Erneuerungen werden euch sicherlich gefallen, bis in einer Woche zur Eröffnung.


----------



## Smourock17 (6. April 2009)

FETT FETT FETT
Respekt an die Erbauer und all die freiwilligen Helferlein. So wirds gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (6. April 2009)

@ nicerguy: i feel honored and flattered! 

und so schlimm wars mit dir jetzt auch nich...


----------



## ringo14 (6. April 2009)

weitere arbeiten im unteren steilhang am mittwoch um 8 und am samstag um zehn!!! des glaube wird echt geil. fette anlieger!!! ham heut scha gebaggert. bis den...!!!
nicerguy bist am mi oda sa auch da?


----------



## Bierklau (7. April 2009)

@ Shimano Saint Demo Day...jetzt sogar mit Werbung auf der Startseite des Forums...wer hätte das letztes Jahr beim Laubrechen gedacht? Leute schwingt die Schippen, der Richy kommt...und denkt dran, der ist fast so alt wie Kalle, .-))))))


----------



## Jayson213 (7. April 2009)

...nur leider nich nach osternohe... 
wenn man der ankündigung glauben darf.."bewerbt euch in einem der parks und fahrt mit richy zusammen am geißkopf..."

nach osternohe kommen kommen unsere dt. helden: knecht, guido und meyenborg!


----------



## Littlestumpi (7. April 2009)

flalls jemand lust hat... ich fahr über Ostern (freitag bis montag) hin!
Übernachtungsmöglichgeiten in  Schnaittach ca. 5km 
Preis pro Übernachtung 5 Ecken

wär schön wenn sich noch paar anschließen würden!
wnn we rinterresse hat PN

mfg Littlestumpi


----------



## Littlestumpi (7. April 2009)

OK hat sich erledigt.... hab grad glesen dass ja eröffnug erst nächstes WE is...
DOH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (7. April 2009)

Schade eigentlich, hätte über Ostern auch Zeit mal ne Runde zum runterhügeln vorbei zu kommen!


----------



## stefschiffer (10. April 2009)

Achtung:
Morgen Samstag ab 10:00 Uhr Arbeitseinsatz in Osternohe!
Treffpunkt am Lifthäuschen

Jeder Mann/Frau wird gebraucht um bis nächsten Freitag startklar zu sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stagediver (12. April 2009)

Nächste Woche gehts looooos!!! 

Hoffe man sieht sich...

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Oster(nohe)fest.
Lasst es Euch gut gehen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Abkauf (16. April 2009)

Werde auch am 18.04. da sein.
Der erste Bikepark der in meiner Nähe offen hat.
Und der erste Bikepark den ich mit vertretbarem Aufwand erreichen kann. 
Freue mich schon.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2009)

bei uns wirds wohl erst Sonntag werden ... 
Vorher noch Arbeiten ... damn it, aber dafür wird dann gerockt 
freu mich schon wie sau !


----------



## ulli! (16. April 2009)

grüß euch
weiss einer wies aussieht falls es morgen nieselt; ob der park trotzdem aufmacht?


----------



## stefschiffer (16. April 2009)

Einfach auf die homepage schauen oder im Lifthäusel anrufen!

Bis morgen!


----------



## joker78 (16. April 2009)

Jetzt aber ghehts los hier RIDE ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. April 2009)

heya Kollegas. Scheissndreckswetter, aber ich werd morgen trotzdem raus nach Osternohe fahren.
hoffe ich krieg n paar Fahrer vor die Linse zum knipsen


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (17. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> heya Kollegas. Scheissndreckswetter, aber ich werd morgen trotzdem


 merke: wenn es heute regnet, kanns das morgen nicht mehr tun... oder so ähnlich?! (man kann ja mal dran glauben... hat zumindest bei mir sehr häufig geholfen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)

ich glaub ich mach in rollo wida zu und geh wida ins bett!!!


----------



## Abkauf (17. April 2009)

Werde auch da sein.Da ich eh wenig mit Northshore anfangen kann und nur heizen will machts mit der "Lettn" doch richtig fun


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Weiß einer wie sicher es ist, daß die heute aufmachen, bzw. wie befahrbar die Strecken sind?
Wir waren bisher noch nicht in Osternohe...
Die Ampel auf der HP zeigt zwar grün, aber das muß ja nichts heißen. Telefonisch ist niemand zu erreichen...


----------



## Mc Bueddi (17. April 2009)

Hi,

Wenns regnet oder der Boden recht feucht ist, wird der untere Abschnitt der Downhillstrecke ziemlich glitschig, ist aber nur eine Stelle. 
Im oberen Abschnitt des Downhills und auf der Freeridestrecke hat man normalerweise keine Probleme bei Nässe.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. April 2009)

O.K., vielleicht ist ja ab Mittag jemand telefonisch erreichbar...ansonsten: NO RISK NO FUN


----------



## Ben-Der (17. April 2009)

Also, da wird ganz sicher offen sein! 
Auch wenn es geschliffene Hackeln regnet! 
Shimano wird heute schon anrücken! 
Also keine angst! Es geht los! 

Werde so gegen Drei Aufschlagen! 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Abkauf (17. April 2009)

Das wird ja dann ne geile Sauerei! Der reinste Wellnessclub - Fango, Massage, Reflexzonen, Kneipp-Bäder, Frischluft 

Ich finds geil!


----------



## JansonJanson (17. April 2009)

erinner mich an das Winter DH Rennen... Stecke ist im Nassen gut fahrbar - vorausgestetzt die richtigen Reifen 
Northshores - Finger davon lassen ... *g*


----------



## ulli! (17. April 2009)

ich bin dabei solls doch regnen wies will 
hoffe dass die minion weniger rutschen als die bettys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abkauf (17. April 2009)

Habe leider nur Alberts druff....wird schon heben....besser fahren 

Und : JA! Die Minions sind nicht so rutschig wie Bettys.Die Packen besser !


----------



## JansonJanson (17. April 2009)

und ja ... wenns dort wirklich Nass ist, dann wirst selbst mit Minions - SwampThings keinen Spass haben  Aber vielleicht saugt der Boden den Regen erst mal weg, da es ja davor doch gut lange trocken war ...


----------



## Bierklau (17. April 2009)

@ Reifenfrage / Maxxis Wetscreams, no questions about that...Viel Spaß im Modder


----------



## JansonJanson (17. April 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Reifenfrage / Maxxis Wetscreams, no questions about that...Viel Spaß im Modder





bzw. Michelin DH Mud 3 - Schwalbe Black Shark Mud ... und versucht nicht mit 2.7er Reifen hin zu gehen


----------



## Fischidh (17. April 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> @ Reifenfrage / Maxxis Wetscreams, no questions about that...Viel Spaß im Modder



DAS ist die Wahrheit! 

Bis Samstag, falls es bei leichtem Niederschlag bleibt!


----------



## Abkauf (17. April 2009)

Also ich kucke ja dauernd auf wetter/DE/COm und DWD etc.pp. Wird morgen nieseln oder ruhe und mal kleinere Schauer (nicht mal richtig - halt ein wenig regen).Wird schon passen!denke das heut morgen hin, auch wenn es halt diesig bleiben wird, ab Mittag könnten wir sogar mal dann und wann sonne bekommen.es wird jedenfalls nicht aufreissen sondern  bewölkt bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeSaik (17. April 2009)

so ein dreckswetter hoffentlich isses morgen besser.. hab mich scho so gefreut das ich in den ferien noch hinkann und dann das


----------



## ohhmann (17. April 2009)

tach auch,

war heute in osternohe, also ich glaube nich das es nen großen unterschied macht welche reifen ihr aufzieht 

hab nur eine abfahrt gemacht und die hat mir erst mal gelangt


----------



## Abkauf (17. April 2009)

Ja, war das jetzt nu gut oder nicht ?


----------



## thaper (17. April 2009)

hm probierts mal mit schmalen harten schlammreifen. wetscream 80a in 2.2. glaub die könnten ganz gut sein. die fräsen schön.


----------



## Smourock17 (17. April 2009)

ohhh mimimi

war von halb 5 bis 6 am start mit intense matsche reifen und hab meine jungfräuliche DH-Schlampe eingeritten.

affengeil. von 5-6 hatte ich den ganzen Park für mich allein . hehe alles muschis


----------



## thaper (17. April 2009)

ohja. bistn harter burscher


----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)

so oft hab ich mein bike glaube none gewaschen wie du heut beim fahren. wir sehen uns morgen...


----------



## ringo14 (17. April 2009)

war der mitm schwarzen hut...


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (17. April 2009)

Nen wunderschönen Abend zusammen!!!

Wir waren heute auch zu zweit in Osternohe, von ca. 14Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr.
War schon recht lustig nach der langen Winterpause. Die Reifenwahl war eigentlich wurscht. Regen von oben und Schlamm von unten...
Aber wir hatten Spaß 
Für uns wars das erste Mal in Osternohe und wir kommen wieder!!!


----------



## thaper (17. April 2009)

Geil morgen is endlich der buck wieder leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (17. April 2009)

saubere griffe - den luxus gönn ich mir =)
und die steine aus dem dw link spülen, damit die erste fahrt nich die letzte war 

ab morgen gibts das motofoam komplettpaket, 2teres gehört dann der vergangenheit an . mharhar

@ thaper:
wann gehstn mal frösche reiten in Osternohe?


----------



## thaper (17. April 2009)

öhm vllt. mal irgendwann wenn mich keiner sieht. ich möchte nicht in osternohe gesehen werden (ironie modus...)

ne keine ahnung. wenn ich mich scho auf in bikepark mach, fahr ich glei zum oko. 

weil ich bin doch ein doch so krasser buck fahrer und sollte mir lieber keine liftkarte für osternohe kaufen wurde hier ja empfohlen. 



(nehmt nicht alles so ernst)


----------



## JansonJanson (18. April 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> ohhh mimimi
> 
> war von halb 5 bis 6 am start mit intense matsche reifen und hab meine jungfräuliche DH-Schlampe eingeritten.
> 
> affengeil. von 5-6 hatte ich den ganzen Park für mich allein . hehe alles muschis



warst der lonely rider der gegen 18.00Uhr sein Bike gewaschen hat ? 
Hat mer gut auf der WebCam gesehen *g*


----------



## Danyel (18. April 2009)

Kann mal einer berichten wie die Verhältnisse heute sind?

Northshore wird wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich befahrbar sein, oder? Wenn nicht, dann komm ich lieber morgen 

Gruß - Daniel


----------



## udodrunk (18. April 2009)

http://www.osternohe.de/webcam/mobotixweb.jpg

So sind die Verhältnisse. Aber der Biergarten is dank Shimano überdacht.


----------



## Smourock17 (18. April 2009)

mach ich mich also gut als camgirl, ja? 
...

yeahaaa babay wird dad wieder geil heut.

bin mal schnell nen satz wetscreams kaufen *g*


----------



## Lumpi247 (18. April 2009)

War heute mal kurz vor Ort und hab mir die Strecken angeschaut und hab einiges gefunden, was neu gemacht und verbessert wurde. Wirklich fetten Respekt an die Jungs!!! Nur schade, dass die "neue" Line schon vor ihrer Taufe wieder eingestampft werden muss


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. April 2009)

Was für ne Line?


----------



## Danyel (18. April 2009)

Lumpi247 schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass die "neue" Line schon vor ihrer Taufe wieder eingestampft werden muss



warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. April 2009)

währenddessen die "blue-line" gebuddelt wurde sind irgendwelche grundstücke in anderen besitz übergegangen und der neue besitzer(erschwerlicherweise Anwalt) hat halt ein prob mit dem thema bikepark. so ungefähr halt...

wie war den jetzt die strecke beieinander - habs heute leider nicht schaffen können.


----------



## Danyel (18. April 2009)

jo genau. würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn es heute nicht mehr regnet wollen ein kumpel und ich morgen früh auch kommen.

Sind die North Shores etc. auch geöffnet bzw. befahrbar?

Gruß


----------



## Abkauf (18. April 2009)

War heute da. Regen , Matsch ohne Ende, sehr rutschig doch ich fands saugeil und hab viel gelernt.Ich komme wieder!


----------



## Fischidh (18. April 2009)

Mit Wetscreams wars kein Problem heute, als es allerdings zum Regnen aufgehört hatte wurde der Boden sehr zäh und klebrig. Ansonsten wars eine riesen Gaudi!!!


----------



## Abkauf (18. April 2009)

War mit Fat Albert 2.35 P Draht auf Supra BH unterwegs 

Wetscreams hätt ich da gerne gehabt...waren aber nicht zu bekommen....

fürs nächste Mal merk ichs mir :d


----------



## teatimetom (18. April 2009)

ihr glücklichen ihr... aber wartet nur ... ich komm scho nochmal rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (18. April 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> ihr glücklichen ihr... aber wartet nur ... ich komm scho nochmal rum



LOL


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2009)

war sau fett. und echt krank. am ende konnte man das rad unter dem schlammhaufen nurnoch erahnen... 

dank meinen motofoam orgien und wetscreams gings bei mir ganz gut. 


top stimmung, coole leut. geiler tag, hätte aber ruhig n bissl feuchter sein können... ich hasse solche staubtrockenen pisten *g*


----------



## EddieMeduza (19. April 2009)

Feinstes Mokkasurfen heute.

Insbesondere beim Liftfahren. Soviel klebriger Matsch, daß sich das Hinterrad oben kaum noch drehte. Zwischendurch Waschorgien, um die Kette vom Schlamm zu befreien ...

Manchmal hatte man das Gefühl man wär beim Snowboard-Einsteiger-Kurs, soviele Leute sind heute aus dem Schlepper geflogen  

War echt geil heute.

Beste Grüße,
 Eddie


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. April 2009)

war heute echt cool nur mit vorderbremse (da mir die hintere gefreckt is) auf dem schlamm zu rutschen


----------



## Danyel (21. April 2009)

Hi,

waren am Sonntag das erste mal in Osternohe. War ein klasse Tag! Früh wars zwar noch bissl arg rutschig aber nach der 3. Abfahrt gings dann ganz gut.

Da einige Leute mit Kameras unterwegs waren wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier jemand Bilder von euch hat oder weiß, wer welche geschossen hat...!?

Bin an dem einen North Shore mal geknippst worden und hätte gern ein Bild davon 

Danke 

Gruß


----------



## Kirbis (21. April 2009)

ich war mal so gegen 1 da und hab fotos gemacht, was hastn für n bike, bzw kleidung, dann schau ich mal ob ich was hab...

greeze me


----------



## Danyel (21. April 2009)

Kirbis schrieb:


> ich war mal so gegen 1 da und hab fotos gemacht, was hastn für n bike, bzw kleidung, dann schau ich mal ob ich was hab...
> 
> greeze me



hast 'ne PM!


----------



## Stagediver (21. April 2009)

von mir auch...


----------



## booofrost (22. April 2009)

war sa und so auch da.......war echt lässig!!! werd auf jedenfall wiederkommen.

@keinNAMEfrei  wo isn die "blue-line" ???????

hab mein rad am samstag abend so versifft wie es war in die wohnung gestellt. das gesicht meiner freundin, die dann irgendwann heim kam werd ich nie vergessen


----------



## Schepperbeppo (22. April 2009)

Grias eich, hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung ob man da irgendwo für nen Tag zelten kann?

Greez Freedolin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-Der (22. April 2009)

Bis die Tage mal! 

Bild ist am Sonntag entstanden! 

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Jayson213 (22. April 2009)

Zelten ist an sich kein problem!
du sollest nur mal am lift anrufen und bescheid sagen da es keinen ausgewiesenen zeltplatz etc gibt.damit die leute bescheid wissen und es keinen ärger gibt. 

als denn.bis evtl samstag


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. April 2009)

die wäre rechts neben der freeride am waldrand einen großteil gibts nimmer( kannst sehen wenn du mim lift ab der flachen wiese oben nach rechts rüber schaust...)

auf jeden fall mündet die blueline(die eigentlich gar net so blue is - ein schöner trail halt ohne sprünge) dann in die wiese mit den boxen und den wallride etc.


----------



## Danyel (22. April 2009)

Hi Männers,

ich wollte mal fragen wie die DH Strecke bei den bayerischen Meisterschaften Aussieht? Welche Linie wird im oberen Stück genommen und ist der Sprung nach der kleinen Steinpassage offen oder wird der gesperrt was sehr schade wäre! 

Danke


----------



## LaKoS (23. April 2009)

*Servus,

hätte auch mal ne Frage bezüglich des Parks:

Kann man unter der Woche auch fahren, auch wenn der Lift geschlossen ist? Oder sollte man das lieber sein lassen, ned das es irgendwelche Probleme gibt!?

Bin am Überlegen ob ich nächste Woche mal raufschau!


Gruß Ric*


----------



## udodrunk (23. April 2009)

Der genaue Streckenverlauf bei der bayerischen DH-Meisterschaft bleibt bis zum Trainingsbeginn am 16.05 um 14.00 Uhr unser kleines Geheimnis.


----------



## mät__ (23. April 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hätte auch mal ne Frage bezüglich des Parks:
> 
> ...


Wir waren schon unter der Woche mal, da musst halt schieben oder die Straße hochkämpfen.


----------



## thaper (23. April 2009)

udodrunk schrieb:


> Der genaue Streckenverlauf bei der bayerischen DH-Meisterschaft bleibt bis zum Trainingsbeginn am 16.05 um 14.00 Uhr unser kleines Geheimnis.


 der beginn is in schnaittach, cc sprint bis an die "berg" station des liftes in osternohe. dann gehts durch die lifttrasse runter.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. April 2009)

Sers

Wollte auch mal vllt vorbei schauen fürn Tag.
Wie ist denn die DH?Lohnt es sich 200km dort hin zu fahren?
Ist dort arg viel los am WE?

Greez
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abkauf (23. April 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> der beginn is in schnaittach, cc sprint bis an die "berg" station des liftes in osternohe. dann gehts durch die lifttrasse runter.


Hee,hee, geil! ich kam so aus Schnaittach vom Bahnsteig  angekrochen  Bischen viel Teer aber ganz nett


----------



## Abkauf (23. April 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Sers
> 
> Wollte auch mal vllt vorbei schauen fürn Tag.
> Wie ist denn die DH?Lohnt es sich 200km dort hin zu fahren?
> ...




Kommt auf Dein Level an und wie weit du sonst fahren musst.
Wenn ich mir Deinen fotos so ansehe .... , bin jetzt nicht so erfahren, aber bis auf zwei kleine Stellen (Bei denen ich aber Wetter und Reifenbedingt, Probleme hatte ) ist der DH recht kuschelig.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (23. April 2009)

Nach Wildbad sind es halt nur 100km


----------



## zuspät (23. April 2009)

@abkauf: mit zug eine haltestelle weiter fahren (hedersdorf). von da an über nen wald/fahrradweg nach osternohe (alles schön flach und auch mit nem dickeren bike zu bewältigen)


----------



## Abkauf (24. April 2009)

Enstchuldigung, hab mich vertan, bin auch in Hedersdorf ausgestiegen  

Weg ist echt kein Ding.


----------



## Jayson213 (25. April 2009)

Servus.
hier mal was kleines von heute.war echt ganz spaßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (25. April 2009)

sweet.


----------



## Tabibuschua (26. April 2009)

jau, heute war`s echt richtig geil draußen!
gutes Wetter, trockne Strecken, nette Leuts, feinfein :]
war mit Kamera draußen (bin der Kerl mit Kinnbart und roter Tasche), ich muss die alle mal aussortieren die Tage , lad die dann hoch, werde den Gallerielink dann hier reinstellen.

PS: wer vorab Bilder haben will, bitte Helm/Jersey/Bike und Mail mitteilen, dann schau ich mal und schicke zu.


----------



## thaper (26. April 2009)

wenn du welche von mir heute findest bekommste 10eu 

edit:sorry hab smtliche 10000 smilies vergessen.


----------



## santacruzer71 (26. April 2009)

Der Thaper hat glaub ich echte Probleme....


----------



## VeilSide (26. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> jau, heute war`s echt richtig geil draußen!
> gutes Wetter, trockne Strecken, nette Leuts, feinfein :]
> war mit Kamera draußen (bin der Kerl mit Kinnbart und roter Tasche), ich muss die alle mal aussortieren die Tage , lad die dann hoch, werde den Gallerielink dann hier reinstellen.
> 
> PS: wer vorab Bilder haben will, bitte Helm/Jersey/Bike und Mail mitteilen, dann schau ich mal und schicke zu.



Da isser schon wieder. Dich hat man ja überall angetroffen 
Wir waren das Dreigespann und haben uns unterhalten als es den Jüngeren mit seinem Plastikprotektor gelegt hat.

Gruß


----------



## thaper (26. April 2009)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Der Thaper hat glaub ich echte Probleme....


anscheinend weniger als du....


----------



## rockme (26. April 2009)

@ Tabibuschua

Jo, da bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Bilder, deine Kamera sah vom weiten recht hochwertig aus . Uns hast Du zwar glaub ich nicht geknippst, aber egal, schöne Bikebilder seh ich mir immer gerne an.


----------



## Tabibuschua (26. April 2009)

n paar sind gar nicht mal schlecht geworden, das geile Wetter/das gute Licht war halt genialst !
kleinen Vorgeschmack sieht man hier:







(man bemerke vor allem das idyllische blühende "Grün" drumrum, das is wie Urlaub!)
Den Rest und das was ich heut schieße, stelle ich wie gesagt die Tage alles mal online in ne Gallerie, dann kann sich jeder selbst raussuchen 
ist auf jeden Fall ne große Freude, auch ohne Bike, in Osternohe zu sein :]


----------



## infected_biker (26. April 2009)

Moin!
hat irgend jemand Bilder vom Park in Osternohe??? Weil bei dennen auf der Webseite sieht man ja gar nix


----------



## Jayson213 (26. April 2009)

schaust du hier in den galerien von den usern und gibst als suche nur mal osternohe ein.ich glaub da bekommst nen ganz guten eindruck 
oder guckst du youtube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (26. April 2009)

salú!

Wo is der Fotomensch der heut oben am Dh geknipst hat ? 
Bin geil auf ridepix


----------



## Danyel (26. April 2009)

infected_biker schrieb:


> Moin!
> hat irgend jemand Bilder vom Park in Osternohe??? Weil bei dennen auf der Webseite sieht man ja gar nix



schau mal in mein Album. Habe heute mal paar hochgeladen


----------



## CoreX (26. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,

war heute das erste mal in Osternohe und wollt mal meine Begeisterung für die Strecken zum ausdruck bringen  - Echt top, zwar bisschen kurz aber dafür ist man auch schnell wieder oben. War echt ein geiler Tag ^^

gruß,
coreX


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. April 2009)

@Smourock: derjenige welcher war ich  
schreib mir am besten via PM Helm-/Triko-/Bikefarbe oder -typ, dann schau ich mal und schick dir was ich an Bildern von dir finde.

werde die Tage mal die Bilder ausmisten und dann online stellen in ne übersichtliche Galerie, dann darf sich jeder selbst suchen :]
für die Ungeduldigen: siehe oben 

achja, Sonntag war übrigens der hier da:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/338665 ;]


----------



## kletteraffe (27. April 2009)

Wtf - ist der auf der A9 zu früh abgebogen?? oO


----------



## Mc Bueddi (27. April 2009)

Hi Jungs.. 

Wollte mich bei allen bedanken die gestern so hilsbereit im downhill angehalten haben und mir helfen wollten. (ich war der der über den letzten anlieger vorm unteren waldstück rausgedübelt ist). leider bin ich bei sowas immer ein bisschen einzelkämpferisch veranlagt  deswegen war erstmal alles in ordnung bis alle wieder weg waren um dann festzustellen dass die schulter draussen ist. 
Auch die anschlissende Versorgung durch bergwacht und notarzt war super. 
Deswegen hände in die höh für osternohe und wir sehn uns dann hoffentlich in n paar wochen wieder 

Greetz:  Der Bueddi


----------



## thaper (27. April 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Wtf - ist der auf der A9 zu früh abgebogen?? oO


um rainer zu zitieren: kletteraffe muss ja echt probleme haben.


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. April 2009)

McBueddi:
jou, ich saß unten und sah wie`s dich gebrezelt hat, sah echt pervers aus :/ 
wie kam das genau? Ich hab nur gesehen, dass dein Vorderrad am letzten Baum am Waldrand kleben geblieben is und du und das Bike dann bis zum Sprung gerutscht seid. Mir is aufgefallen dass nicht bei wenigen bei der Ausfahrt ausm Wald da am Downhill das Vorderrad recht "unruhig" rumschlackert... (bin die selber leider noch nie gefahren).
Gute Besserung, ich hoffe das wird wieder gut! 
hatte auch mal Tossy1 und bin nachm Sturz noch gut den Rest des Freerides runtergekommen... danach ging aber nix mehr.


----------



## Fraser__ (27. April 2009)

@McBueddi:
War ja dann ein kurzes Vergnügen am Sonntag. Des muss doch ziemlich direkt, nachdem wir uns oben am Lift getroffen haben, passiert sein! Und ich hab mich noch gewundert, warum ich Dich die ganze Zeit nimmer gesehen hab...

Wünsch Dir ne gute Besserung, sag bescheid, wenn Du wieder mal im Stadtwald bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Bueddi (27. April 2009)

nee du, das war ich nicht...

das war kurz nach meinem sturz...da war ich schon bei derbergwacht gesessen. Mich hats übern waldstück zerlegt, wenn man in die wiese fährt, dann anlieger links..anlieger rechts dann kicker und dann kommt nochmal so ein kleines stück anlieger bevors rechts rum in wald geht. Und über den bin ich drübergebolzt....das is bei mir ein bisschen der knackpunkt im downhill..ich muss ziemlich schnell auf den kicker dass ich die landung richtig erwisch und dann blockier ich mir die bewegung im anliger dortn. komm nicht so gut zurecht mit dem neuen streckenstück. man muss aber auch dazusagen dass ich gestern ein wenig schnell unterwegs war.-.2.mal in osternohe dieses jahr und dann noch knochentrocken..mich hats selber nach letztem wochenende überrascht wie schnell die strecken wieder sind. 

Vielleicht hast mich ja trotzdem gesehen..ich bin dan mim radl die skipiste runtergelaufen....

Ach ja...und das schlimmste an der geschichte ist:
1. ich kann nur noch hemden tragen weil ich nich mehr in t-shirts rein komm
2. dieser post hat mich 20 min mit 1 finger hacktechnik gekostet 

Aber danke für die Besserungswünsche, auch wenn sie nicht direkt an mich gedacht waren 

Grüßle....Bueddi


----------



## Mc Bueddi (27. April 2009)

@ fraser:

nee nee da war ich schon noch mal unten und dann bin ich gleich wieder hoch zum dh ....ich bin ja nicht zum spass in osternohe,,....


----------



## thaper (27. April 2009)

gute besserung. hab das auch mal durchgemacht zur ungefähr selben jahreszeit.

konnte dann grad zu saisonabschluss wieder mit beiden armen dh fahrn.


----------



## Mc Bueddi (27. April 2009)

danke .... mach mir doch hoffnung du OOaasch..

Nee mal ohne flachs..danke...ich bin froh das nich mehr passiert is.


----------



## Fraser__ (27. April 2009)

Mc Bueddi schrieb:


> @ fraser:
> 
> nee nee da war ich schon noch mal unten und dann bin ich gleich wieder hoch zum dh ....ich bin ja nicht zum spass in osternohe,,....




Bei so nem straffen 4-Stunden Halbtagesprogramm ist Spaß und Entspannung auch fehl am Platz!!


----------



## thaper (27. April 2009)

Mc Bueddi schrieb:


> danke .... mach mir doch hoffnung du OOaasch..
> 
> Nee mal ohne flachs..danke...ich bin froh das nich mehr passiert is.




naja bei mir hams ja gleich(was heißt gleich, hat ja erstma 4 wochen gedauert bis ich zur kernspint konnte, wo se den schaden erst richtig feststellen konnten) operiert und so weiter. normal is 4-6wochen ruhe angesagt und dann fleißig trainiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Bueddi (27. April 2009)

ja ich soll auch in den MRT weil sie nicht sicher sind ob die knorpelpfanne in ordnung ist, weils beim einrenken nicht geratscht hat... brrr...:kotz:
Zum glück hab ich nichts mitbekommen, hab konzentrierte 10 bier intravenös bekommen und bin erst wieder ziemlich beduselt in der notaufnahme aufgewacht 

Schau mer mol... die hoffnung dass nix is stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Smourock17 (27. April 2009)

Ich war ja daneben gestanden als es dich zerf*ckt hat.
du kamst den sprung runter, sah eigtl alles ok aus und dann im anlieger biste halt abgeflogen.

Dahinter is halt böse steil und du bist mit dem bike zu einer Kugel fusioniert und runtergekullert. Not Funny (aus eigener Erfahrung)

Echt männlich genommen haste die Sache, als ich dich unten am Klo angehaun hab mit deiner verkrüppelten Schulter 

Kopf hoch und Ohrn steif. Alles Gute!


@Tabibuschua:

ich war die geile Nutte mit dem türkisnen Fox Shirt und dem Ironhorse sunday in Raw (grüne gabel)


Zu Amir Kabbani:
Hat irgendwie den Eindruck gemacht nich so viel Spass zu haben. Viel raus kam auch nich, ich glaub er is "etwas" schüchtern  der rest der crew war ganz ok. 
Die Nicole oder wie sie hieß, das mädel auf dem Perp war am lässigsten.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2009)

Auch von mir (unbekannter Weise) gute Besserung.

Weiter oben wurde mal nach Bildern gefragt...

Da ich dieses Mal NICHT verletzt war, konnte ich endlich auch mal in erster Linie fahren Trotzdem hab ich ab und zu mal kleine Vid´s mit dem Foddo aufgenommen und auch schon bei YT hochgelanden. Is nicht wirklich waaahnsinnig toll, aber es bräuchte einfach viel Zeit und noch besseres Material um was daraus zu machen...

Was soll´s vielleicht erkennt sich ja der Eine oder Andere

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzW-ZzTifMo"]YouTube - Osternohe 25 04 09[/ame]

Habe auch noch mit der Helmcam ein-zwei mal gefilmt - leider ist dann das Kabel verreckt und ich konnte nix "gescheites" aufnehmen.

Trotzdem, wen der ganz linke Freeride interessiert:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWb_GpmYkwk"]YouTube - 2009 04 25 Osternohe Freeride mit Helmcam[/ame]

Und bitte habt Nachsicht - ich bin im besten Mittelalter und dazu noch Anfänger


----------



## thaper (27. April 2009)

coole videos.


----------



## FelixDH (27. April 2009)

hat viell mal jdm n video oder bilder speziell nur von der dh-line außer diesen wiesen spürngen?


----------



## VeilSide (27. April 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Auch von mir (unbekannter Weise) gute Besserung.
> 
> YouTube - 2009 04 25 Osternohe Freeride mit Helmcam
> 
> Und bitte habt Nachsicht - ich bin im besten Mittelalter und dazu noch Anfänger



Ging doch zügig voran  

Das erste Video ist auch nice


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> hat viell mal jdm n video oder bilder speziell nur von der dh-line außer diesen wiesen spürngen?



Mir ist ja dooferweise das AV-Kabel kaputt gegangen, aber da war noch einer mit Helmcam unterwegs...vielleicht stellt der noch was rein.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2009)

VeilSide schrieb:


> Ging doch zügig voran



Hrhrhr, da musste ich aber auch schon mächtig die Pobacken zusammenkneifen

(...und bin vorher bestimmt schon 10 mal runtergefahren)


----------



## kletteraffe (27. April 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> um rainer zu zitieren: kletteraffe muss ja echt probleme haben.



Wer ist schon Rainer


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. April 2009)

@Felix: jou, hab n paar Bilder geschossen, werde die, wie schon gesagt, die Tage in ne Galerie packen und online stellen. sind halt hauptsächlich von den Anliegern, (Wiesen)Sprüngen , aber teilweise auch von "interessanten" hübschen Stellen der Strecke.

Link der Galerie kommt dann hier in den Thread rein.

und geile Videos! :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeilSide (27. April 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hrhrhr, da musste ich aber auch schon mächtig die Pobacken zusammenkneifen
> 
> (...und bin vorher bestimmt schon 10 mal runtergefahren)



Vor allem wenn man ne Pause zum snacken einlegt. Da kommt bei mir dann immer die müde Phase


----------



## Smourock17 (27. April 2009)

aber echt 
muss ma mal chilln. bissl socializn und techtalk, Radler und Sonne. oder Siesta in der Wiese 

@ Tabibuschua:
ich glaub da war noch ein fotograf unterwegs  der war ca um 17uhr oben an den doubles, oder warst des auch du?

hach, ich liebe diese steile offcamberkurve unten im DH. davon paar gscheide Pix...


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> @ Tabibuschua:
> ich glaub da war noch ein fotograf unterwegs  der war ca um 17uhr oben an den doubles, oder warst des auch du?



Nö, das war ich. Hab aber keine Foddos gemacht, sondern nur ein paar kleine Filmchen. Weiter vorne ist der Link.


----------



## ringo14 (27. April 2009)

fals jemand nicht nur biken will sonder auch feiern...http://www.elj-kucha.de/


----------



## Tobi :> (28. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> McBueddi:
> jou, ich saß unten und sah wie`s dich gebrezelt hat, sah echt pervers aus :/
> wie kam das genau? Ich hab nur gesehen, dass dein Vorderrad am letzten Baum am Waldrand kleben geblieben is und du und das Bike dann bis zum Sprung gerutscht seid. Mir is aufgefallen dass nicht bei wenigen bei der Ausfahrt ausm Wald da am Downhill das Vorderrad recht "unruhig" rumschlackert... (bin die selber leider noch nie gefahren).
> Gute Besserung, ich hoffe das wird wieder gut!
> hatte auch mal Tossy1 und bin nachm Sturz noch gut den Rest des Freerides runtergekommen... danach ging aber nix mehr.



das war jemand anderes - ein kumpel von mir, seine kette ist gerissen, dadurch kam das..
dabei ist sogar die helmschale gebrochen^^


----------



## Smourock17 (28. April 2009)

der auch noch? :O

haha zum Glück fehlt ihm nix. sah schon heftig aus


----------



## mau_li (28. April 2009)

Das war schon etwas lustig ich war dann wohl der einzigste der übrig geblieben ist denn sonst hätten wir ja keinen Fahrer mehr gehabt aber es geht beiden Jungs wieder gut.

Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal war echt ein super gei.... Bikepark hat mir gefallen


----------



## naruto (29. April 2009)

okay ich gebs zu ich wars der dachte man kann auch runterrutschen 

aber alles wieder auf dem weg der besserung....freu mich schon aufs nexte mal osternohe 

dank an die coolen sannnis


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. April 2009)

Is Freitag ab 10 uhr geöffnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (30. April 2009)

mein kleiner Videobeitrag zum Sonntag in Osternohe:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wyXrIUh[/nomedia][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wyXrIUhKEs"]YouTube - Osternohe April 2009[/ame]

edit: etz müssts gehen.

Die Galerieeinrichtung (für die Osternohe Bilder) zickt noch rum, aber ich bin weiter dran !


----------



## LaKoS (30. April 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> mein kleiner Videobeitrag zum Sonntag in Osternohe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wyXrIUh





Hmm, irgendwie geht der Link nicht!


----------



## ringo14 (30. April 2009)

da is je ne KLEINE werbung mit eingebaut...so geh jetz radln...bis morgen


----------



## VeilSide (30. April 2009)

@Tabibuschua
Sehr geiles Lied dazu ausgewählt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. April 2009)

Und wer is morgen alles da? Wann machen die morgen auf?


----------



## ulli! (30. April 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und wer is morgen alles da? Wann machen die morgen auf?


Ich denke mal gar nich, is ja alles nass und morgen solls ja evtl noch gewittern.
Ansonsten, die Saisonkarte muss sich ja auch lohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefschiffer (30. April 2009)

Schaut doch auf die homepage!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockme (30. April 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir @ Mc Bueddie, hoffentlich kannst Du bald wieder fahren.

@ SchrottRox und Tabibuschua: Gefallen mir gut die Videos.

@ Tabibuschua und alle anderen: Wer ist denn Amir Kabbani ?

Bis Samstag ;-).


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. April 2009)

nicht so wichtig, nur irgend einer der für seine räder nicht zahlen muss...
@schiffer:
hats bei euch drunten viel geregnet???


----------



## Mc Bueddi (30. April 2009)

Servus...

danke danke...mir gehts schon wieder besser,...hab heute meine Schiene gedumpt...zumindest Tagsüber...Bluterguss löst sich langsam auf und die Beweglichkeit ohne Schmerzen kommt wieder...

Mein Hausarzt meinte, wenns keine nachträglichen Probleme mit der Knorpelpfanne gibt bin ich in 3 Wochen wieder für leichten Sport fit...so in 5 Wochen geht also langsam wieder was...*stoked*

Ich hab auch noch Videos vom Freeride und DH mit Cam am Bike...leider n bisschen verwackelt, weil die Cam am Lenker war...muss mal Youtube Konto aufmachen dann stell ich sie rein

Grüssle..Bueddi


----------



## Mc Bueddi (30. April 2009)

so hier das video vom dh..is schon bissl her ;-)

leider konnte ich die Cam nur am lenker befestigen, deswegen sehr wackelig,..ausserdem hats mir beim codieren die qualität bissl zerfetzt...was nehmt ihr denn für einstellungen für viedeos (programm, format, bitrate?)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojWY-j4jbis"]YouTube - Osternohe Dh 19.10.2008[/ame]


----------



## Fraser__ (30. April 2009)

Mc Bueddi schrieb:


> leider konnte ich die Cam nur am lenker befestigen, deswegen sehr wackelig,...




...alter, jetzt ist mir schwindelig...


----------



## Tabibuschua (30. April 2009)

VeilSide schrieb:


> @Tabibuschua
> Sehr geiles Lied dazu ausgewählt



Danke ;]

hab derbe Probleme, die Galerie aufzusetzen (500er Server Error bei Step3 von gallery2, falls es wen interessiert ;]) und switche grad die Installation auf ne andere (Coppermine) ... der Link folgt demnächst, ich werd da auch noch Bilder vom Osternohe Winter Downhill reinpacken. :]

Büddi: weiter gute Besserung!
Rockme: Amir Kabbani is son berühmter ... Slopestyle/FR`ler aus .de , glaub ich :]


----------



## thaper (1. Mai 2009)

coppermine fand ich sehr nervig. gallery 2 funzt bei mir wunderbar.


----------



## ulli! (1. Mai 2009)

auf auf, dreckig machen 
kein gewitter mehr


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Mai 2009)

Servus,

fährt nächste Woche Samstag jemand aus Fürth nach Osternohe? würde mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mein Rad und mich freuen. 

Grüße und bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (1. Mai 2009)

vielleicht - mal schaun


----------



## 13bb (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Eignet sich Osternohe eigentlich auch für Bikepark-Anfänger?
Gibt's auch Strecken ohne ganz große Sprünge?

Cu


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Mai 2009)

ja, es kann alles umfahren werden. man sollte jedoch schomal mtb gefahren sein - ich mein jetzt keinen feldweg...


----------



## 13bb (1. Mai 2009)

Fahren ist nicht das Problem.

Nur bei den Sprüngen bin ich noch nicht so geübt.
Kommt hoffentlich noch.


----------



## Diva1986 (2. Mai 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Fahren ist nicht das Problem.
> 
> Nur bei den Sprüngen bin ich noch nicht so geübt.
> Kommt hoffentlich noch.



Keine Angst, ich komm da auch heil runter, man kann überall dran vorbei fahren


----------



## Stagediver (2. Mai 2009)

Erste Versuche am Wallride


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Mai 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich komm da auch heil runter, man kann überall dran vorbei fahren



Mach es dann überhaupt Spaß? Wenn man an jedem Sprung vorbeifährt, (was ich tun würde  ) kann man doch gleich im Stadtwald und Co fahren.
Oder?


----------



## kletteraffe (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, das is schon was anderes. Erst mal isses das kleine Bikeparkfeeling, viele andere Biker bei denen Du Dir was abschaun kannst, bzw. siehst wie was gefahren wird, usw. 

Und irgendwann kommste an den Punkt, an dem Du die ersten kleinen Sachen dann fährst. 

So lange Du nicht mit der Einstellung "Da sind alle besser als ich und lachen über mich" kommst, is alles in Ordnung und der Besuch wird sich immer lohnen


----------



## Fritzz 07 (2. Mai 2009)

So ... nun war ich gestern auch mal im Bikepark ... und muss sagen der ist echt super ... 

Die Dh Strecke ist recht anspruchsvoll, vor allem bei Nässe  

Die Freeride sachen sind auch echt super und gelungen, kleine Sprünge zum ranntasten aber auch etwas größer sprünge einfach alles da ... 

Das Liftpersonal ist Super ... Freundlich und gut anzuschauen  

Alles in allem ... TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (2. Mai 2009)

ja da muss ich Fritz recht geben, war ebenfalls gestern da, ist wirklich ein top park, super geile dh strecke (viell nochbesser bei trockenheit  ) ebenfalls der freeride da ist für jeden was dabei. der höhepunkt des parks ist natürlich das liftgirl


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Mai 2009)

war es gestern sehr matschig?


----------



## FelixDH (2. Mai 2009)

morgens wars sehr schmierig, matschig würd ich jetzt nich sagen aber hauptsächlich bist du nur gerutscht... gegen mittag wurds immer besser man konnte zwar keine walls fahren aber sonst wars recht griffig


----------



## CoreX (2. Mai 2009)

Servus,

gibts den noch zufällig bilder von letzter woche? hat die jemand schon online gestellt?^^

gruß


----------



## Tabibuschua (3. Mai 2009)

Corex: hab die Galerie leider noch nicht zum laufen gekriegt, aber sag mir einfach Helm/Jersey/Bike-Farbe, dann schau ich mal.

an die anderen: ich hab auch in Osternohe mim "Runterheizen"/Springen etc. angefangen, das is für jeden machbar, egal welcher "Skill-level" und welches Bike. Es ist alles umfahrbar, im Endeffekt wäre es als würde man einfach nur nen Berg runterfahren, wenn man`s drauf anlegt 
Aber ich würde mir alles mal vorher anschauen, bevor man einfach runterheizt. Gerade am Ende des Freerides wird`s a weng ruppig :]


----------



## VeilSide (3. Mai 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> ...der höhepunkt des parks ist natürlich das liftgirl



hat nen schicken Toyota MR2 gell 

Nur leider passt da kein Bike so richtig rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixDH (3. Mai 2009)

hat sie schon mal jdm gefragt ob sie auch biked?^^


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Mai 2009)

weshalb kommen wir eigentlich alle in den bikepark?

...mal die agb´s lesen was bei nem tagesticket alles inbegriffen ist??? *g*


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> hat sie schon mal jdm gefragt ob sie auch biked?^^


Liftgirls liften!! Bikegirls biken!!!


----------



## DasMatti (3. Mai 2009)

Abend alle miteinad,

war heute mit nem Freund zam zum ersten mal in Osternohe.
Find den Park eigentlich ganz gelungen. Die Freeride ist nicht so mein Fall, aber die interessiert mich auch nicht so. Dafür ist die DH umso geiler. Ist schön flowig, und wenn mans kann verdammt schnell.  Die oberen 2 doubles sind auch extrem geil zum springen.
Also ich find den Park gelungen - nur die lange Anfahrt schreckt mich bissl ab...

Wie kommt man eig an die Fotos von den haufen Fotographen? Da waren heute so viele am pixen, da sollt vllt n gutes von mir dabei sein.
Gibts da ne Webside oder wie läuft das ab?

Ich fahr n weißes Tomac Primer 220 mit schwarzer 888.
An hatte ich grüne Platzangstshorts, und grünes Platzangst Jersey, dazu  noch ne gold verspiegelte Oakley...

Würd mich über paar Bilder  freuen.
danke

ride on
matti


----------



## casiosv (3. Mai 2009)

also ich habn bild von dir... 
muss die aber noch machen. deins sieht so ähnlich aus... geiler tag heute.








musste das einfach ma ausprobieren


----------



## thaper (3. Mai 2009)

2.eres schaut doof aus.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2009)

Probiers doch mal andersrum, Fahrer bunt Rest Grau!?


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2009)

@ das matti: also ein grünes  platzangst trikot und hose hab ich schon gesehen am samstag.

war ein feiner tag, in der früh wars etwas seifig für den ersten tag bikepark  

hier ein bild vom 16 jährigen aus erlangen höchststadt ... 
der geht ab wie luzie   ... weiter so  





auf die frage wie oft er leztes jahr im park war hat er nur gemeint .. ein mal 

mehr in meine gallerie.


----------



## casiosv (4. Mai 2009)

hier, mein anteil... is nich so viel, war ja aber auch zum fahren da 

http://rockride.de/pictures/2009_05_03/index.html?detectflash=false&


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Mai 2009)

...aber dafür mal richtig gute Bilder

Ich muss das nächste mal auch meine "große" Knipse mitnehmen. Wenn ich schon nicht selbst als spektakuläres Motiv herhalten kann - so kann ich vielleicht ein paar von denen, die es besser können ablichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udodrunk (5. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ne aktuelle Starterliste:
Noch sind Plätze frei!


----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Mai 2009)

So Kinners, Galerie is online, es darf geglotzt werden:

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/index.php

Bisher hab ich Bilder vom Winter-Downhill und vom 26.04.2009 drauf.

Hinweis: alle Bilder sind unbearbeitet und in voller Größe! (10 MP, ca. 6MB / Bild)

wenn irgendwas net geht, bitte einfach direkt anschreiben!
Die Bilder vom 25.04.2009 lade ich heute noch nach, sind immerhin irgendwas über 1 GB Daten die erstmal ins Netz geladen werden müssen ^^
Die Galerie darf auch gern zum Upload genutzt werden, quatscht mich dazu einfach mal an, dann richte ich euch n User/Rechte dafür ein. (natürlich nur für Osternohe Bilder!)

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja so eine Osternohe-Galerie :]

Für Tips und Kritik, bitte einfach ne PM schreiben, bin mit der Coppermine-Galerie noch unerfahren!


----------



## kletteraffe (6. Mai 2009)

Da haste Dir aber ne Arbeit gemacht  thx


----------



## nicerguy (6. Mai 2009)

Mal kurz was anderes, boykottiert unsere Freeride (Ausgabe 02/09) den Bikepark? Weiss da jemand was.... Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das er da nicht auftaucht.


----------



## Kirbis (6. Mai 2009)

hab schon gesehn, seltsam dass osternohe nich drin steht, aba andere von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab... solche schweine


----------



## teatimetom (6. Mai 2009)

die wollen den park wohl totschweigen ?? 
dat schaffen die nie


----------



## LaKoS (6. Mai 2009)

Servus,

erstmal Respekt und Anerkennung an die Erbauer von dem Park!!!  War am Sa. das erste mal bei euch oben und muss sagen das euer Park richtig spaßig ist! Freeride ist wirklich spitze, alles vorhanden was das Bikerherz braucht! 

Wird der Park eigentlich irgendwann nochmal erweitert, oder bleibt der jetzt mal ne zeitlang so wie er ist?

Kleiner aber feiner Park! TOP, macht weiter so....


----------



## Fraser__ (6. Mai 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes, boykottiert unsere Freeride (Ausgabe 02/09) den Bikepark? Weiss da jemand was.... Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das er da nicht auftaucht.



Ich denke, es würde nicht schaden, als Erbauer des Parks auch einmal aktiv auf die Freeride zuzugehen und zu versuchen, einen detaillierten Artikel dort oder in einem anderen Heft zu platzieren, oder?  Schließlich war neulich sogar Amir Kabbani zu Gast... Warum nicht einfach mal Servus!  sagen, kurzes Interview mit dem Handy aufgenommen, wie gefällt Dir unser Park, wie findest Du die Eightinch-Elemente... etc. und dann das Ganze auf der Website vom Bikepark veröffentlichen? 

Wenn sich das Ding erst mal so richtig rumgesprochen hat, dann kann es aber auch zu Verstopfung von Parkplatz und Lift kommen, das muss einem immer bewusst sein...


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes, boykottiert unsere Freeride (Ausgabe 02/09) den Bikepark? Weiss da jemand was.... Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das er da nicht auftaucht.



Naja Osternohe ist ja auch nicht wirklich erwähnenswert. *duckundweg*

Scherz, freu mich schon wenn ich jetzt bald endlich wieder nen Besuch in Osternohe machen kann! Zum Springen lernen isses ja optimal find ich, für jeden gibts was passendes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Mai 2009)

wars heute noch sehr nass?


----------



## Imilian (9. Mai 2009)

Servus, 

war heut mit einem Kumpel das erste mal in Osternohe und bin begeistert . Als wir so um ca. 10:30 angekommen sind war es schon noch recht schlammig, hat sich dann aber über den Tag alles einigermassen festgefahren. Kann den Park wirklich jedem empfehlen. Ist alles dabei, vom 0,5m bis zum 5m Drop .


----------



## Düst__ (9. Mai 2009)

Was ein spaß!!!
War sehr geil heute!!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Mai 2009)

Und Reifenwahl für morgen?


----------



## Ben-Der (10. Mai 2009)

Imilian schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war heut mit einem Kumpel das erste mal in Osternohe und bin begeistert . Als wir so um ca. 10:30 angekommen sind war es schon noch recht schlammig, hat sich dann aber über den Tag alles einigermassen festgefahren. Kann den Park wirklich jedem empfehlen. Ist alles dabei, vom 0,5m bis zum 5m Drop .


 

Wo steht denn der 5m Drop? Oder meinst du 5 IBC Meter????

Gruß Ben-Der


----------



## Ben-Der (10. Mai 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Und Reifenwahl für morgen?


 

Schwarz und Rund, das wäre ne gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Mai 2009)

Mit Stollen oder ohne?Hab aber nur noch Ovale da.


----------



## matiosch (10. Mai 2009)

Bodenverhältnisse heute?


----------



## B3ppo (10. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Gewitter heute nacht bestimmt tief und matschig. Werd ne Tour durch die Fränkische vorziehen.
Nehmt Wetscreams o.ä. mit.


----------



## LaKoS (10. Mai 2009)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Wo steht denn der 5m Drop? Oder meinst du 5 IBC Meter????
> 
> Gruß Ben-Der





Er meint wahrscheinlich den letzten grossen Drop im Freeride


----------



## Imilian (10. Mai 2009)

Genau, hab eben gemeint das es sowohl sehr kleine Drops gibt wie auch sehr große. (Zumindest find ich das der abschlussdrop schon ne gewaltige Größe hat ).


----------



## Golzman (10. Mai 2009)

Sind 4,50m  

Ride on


----------



## Jayson213 (10. Mai 2009)

irgendwie kann so ein wald ganz idyllisch sein...
fands wie des öfteren echt nett heut


----------



## santacruzer71 (11. Mai 2009)

Super Bild......


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit ihr Bikeparkrocker, bitte votet für mich unter 

http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/

ihr findet mich unter Markus O. 

BIG THX 


...ich muss da Gewinnen, da ich richtige Wellen brauch und keine Bremswellen


----------



## lowfat (11. Mai 2009)

Markus for Fisherman!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (11. Mai 2009)

Hab gehört das am Samstag Abend ne Red Bull Party in Osternohe ist. Ist da was dran?

Greetz


----------



## udodrunk (11. Mai 2009)

Nee! Wir lassen Bayern 1 laufen und schunkeln bischen dazu.


----------



## thaper (11. Mai 2009)

fett. spielt wer ne runde schach mitmir?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Mai 2009)

Ne, aber Mensch ärger dich nicht.


----------



## More...wood (11. Mai 2009)

Lass ma gleich die Bayern 1 Radler Tour mit Claudia Koreck kommen :O


----------



## ringo14 (11. Mai 2009)

des wetter schaut ja ned so gut aus fürs race...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Mai 2009)

udodrunk schrieb:


> Nee! Wir lassen Bayern 1 laufen und schunkeln bischen dazu.



besser als HIP HOP


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2009)

auch an die Herbrucker Biker, bitte votet für mich man kennt sich vom WC und ich wäre euch echt dankbar

www.bist-du-stark-genug.com

und dann Markus O.

BIG THX man sieht sich in Osternohe


----------



## ringo14 (11. Mai 2009)

streckenverhältnisse abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraser__ (11. Mai 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> des wetter schaut ja ned so gut aus fürs race...



...hab keine Matschreifen... grrr


----------



## S*P*J (12. Mai 2009)

Fraser schrieb:


> ...hab keine Matschreifen... grrr


 

dann haben du großes Problem....diese Warung sollte dir eine Stimme für mich wert sein http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/ und dann Markus O.


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2009)

ringo14 schrieb:


> des wetter schaut ja ned so gut aus fürs race...


-> prefektes wetter fürs zuschauen 

wann ist das rennen überhaupt ? 
könnte jetzt auch auf google nachschaun .. könnte


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. Mai 2009)

Leuts, wird das etz zum Spam-Thread oder was geht ab? 
ich maul ja echt recht ungern, aber nu muss ich mal s MauleMaul aufmachen.
s Rennen geht ja sogesehen schon Samstag los, mim Training  
ansonsten siehe www.bikepark-osternohe.de ! :] 
Ich werd wohl aufgrund der hässlichen Wetterverhältnisse nur mit Cam kommen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Mai 2009)

... habt ihr eigentlich schon für markus O. gevotet ??


----------



## thaper (12. Mai 2009)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfred_G. (12. Mai 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> dann haben du großes Problem....diese Warung sollte dir eine Stimme für mich wert sein http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/voten/ und dann Markus O.



ey du säckchen,wo hast etz die geilen fotos von gestern hochgeladen?
so kann ich dir heut leider keine stimme geben.


----------



## Smourock17 (13. Mai 2009)

servus !

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen in Osternohe folgende Sachen an dem kleinen GraÃstÃ¼ck neben dem gehweg auf der StraÃe die am Lifthaus vorbeifÃ¼hrt (unten) verloren:

1 ONEAL Monster Handschuh (rechts)
1 Skullcandy earphones (rot)
1 Apple Earplugs (weiss)
1 LUX Tools Multitool mit InbusschlÃ¼sseln 

Wer mir das Zeug funktionstÃ¼chtig Ã¼bergibt bekommt 30â¬ finderlohn!


----------



## booofrost (13. Mai 2009)

alles an einem Tag


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Mai 2009)

der tag hat sich anscheinend gelohnt.....


----------



## Alfred_G. (13. Mai 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> servus !
> 
> Ich hab vor 2 Wochen in Osternohe folgende Sachen an dem kleinen Graßstück neben dem gehweg auf der Straße die am Lifthaus vorbeiführt (unten) verloren:
> 
> ...



schade aber auch,was mich wundert:2x kopfhoerer beim biken und finderlohn.also die earphones sind allein scho 30 wert


----------



## Lumpi247 (13. Mai 2009)

Alfred_G. schrieb:


> schade aber auch,was mich wundert:2x kopfhoerer beim biken und finderlohn.also die earphones sind allein scho 30 wert



...also wenn man es mal rein vom rechtlichen Standpunkt her betrachtet sind 30 eus doch ein sehr gutes Angebot, wobei es schade ist, dass man Leute erst mit Geld locken muss um sein Eigentum wieder zu bekommen. Denn nur weil mans findet gehört es einem noch lange nicht...


----------



## baxstar (13. Mai 2009)

yo udo! was mir in der ausschreibung aufgefallen ist.... es gibt kein seeding? wie machts ihr des dann, dass sich im rennen keiner in die quere kommt? 1min abstand zwischen den startern? wieviele sind denn etz eigentlich ungefähr am start?

gruß stefan


----------



## Alfred_G. (13. Mai 2009)

Lumpi247 schrieb:


> ...also wenn man es mal rein vom rechtlichen Standpunkt her betrachtet sind 30 eus doch ein sehr gutes Angebot, wobei es schade ist, dass man Leute erst mit Geld locken muss um sein Eigentum wieder zu bekommen. Denn nur weil mans findet gehört es einem noch lange nicht...


war ja eigentlich das was ich meinte,also eigentlich nichts geben,klingt unhöflich,aber was will man machen.
es gibt doch ne liftstation,da kann man doch solche dinge abgeben.also im schwimmbad würde ich zur kasse gehen.klar auch im rofum,will ja nix vorschreiben oder so


----------



## udodrunk (14. Mai 2009)

Momentan 155. Der hintere muss halt schreien, damit der vor ihm schneller fährt.


----------



## dave m (15. Mai 2009)

Wi schauts morgen eigentlich im Park aus, am Wochenende is da ja Bayerische Downhillmeisterschaft. Ich nehm an dass nur die Downhillstrecke geschlossen ist, stimmt das??

Wollt morgen eigtl mal zum entspannten Fahren hin...naja, nun gehts halt auch zum glotzen nach Osternohe, vielleicht n paar Fotos machen.

mfg, marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Mai 2009)

ganz normal offen(die fr zumindest), aber "Rennfahrer" weden am lift bevorzugt...


----------



## manticora (15. Mai 2009)

War jemand heute in Osternohe? Wie sind die Streckenverhältnisse auf der Downhillstrecke? So übel wie noch vor zwei Wochen, als man den ganzen Berg eigentlich mehr ´runter gerutscht ist?! Fahren konnte man das da nicht nennen!
manticora


----------



## Alfred_G. (15. Mai 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wo dort in der näher der nächste bahnhof liegt!??


----------



## stefschiffer (15. Mai 2009)

Alfred_G. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wo dort in der näher der nächste bahnhof liegt!??



Hedersdorf liegt 5km von Osternohe entfernt,
es gibt einen Radlweg!


----------



## Alfred_G. (15. Mai 2009)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> Hedersdorf liegt 5km von Osternohe entfernt,
> es gibt einen Radlweg!


achso ok danke,ne ich denk das is mir zu weit,mal schauen wie ich das dann mache wenn ich dann überhaupt noch lust zu habe


----------



## udodrunk (16. Mai 2009)

Wir haben bis jetzt 170 Anmeldungen. Wer heute spontan ab 14.00 Uhr zur Nachmeldung kommt, kann noch einen von den 30 Nachmeldeplätzen ergattern.
Alles weitere unter www.rc50-erlangen.de


----------



## ulli! (16. Mai 2009)

Grüß euch, wie sahs denn heute aus bzgl anstehen beim lift? Die 170 Rennenfahrer haben ja vorrang und da dürfte es ja schon wartezeiten gegeben haben.

gruß ulli


----------



## S*P*J (16. Mai 2009)

war heute kein Problem, am Lift war sehr wenig los, da die meisten LEute auf der Strecke waren oder im Dreck lagen... 

VOTE for me http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/


----------



## Kirbis (17. Mai 2009)

wie sahsn mit der strecke aus? is scho trocken odda noch n bischen schlammig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2009)

trocken? ich glaub morgen wird da immernoch genug schlamm sein.


----------



## oelcoyote (17. Mai 2009)

Gestern nachmittag ist es schon besser geworden, denke das es so bis 14.00 Uhr richtig griffig wird!


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. Mai 2009)

So, heile wieder daheim angekommen, ich hoffe ihr alle vom Downhillrennen in Osternohe auch! :] Und die die`s gefetzt hat: gute Besserung!

Ich habe vom "Drumrum" und vor allem vom ersten Sprung (der Roadgap vor den 2 Doubles janz oben!) recht viele Bilder gemacht , zu finden hier ab morgen abend :

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/

(wie immer: alle Bilder ohne Garantie auf Schärfe, unbearbeitet und in voller Größe dort hinterlegt :] viel Spaß damit  )

Ich war der Typ mit dem creme-farbenen Filz-Hut, weißes "Eightinch" Shirt.

Osternohe war mal wieder sehr geil, ab nächstem Mal bleibt meine Kamera daheim und ich steig wieder aufn Gaul, mich hält`s nimmer, vor allem wenn man stundenlang den Leuten beim Schüren zuschaut :]


----------



## Alfred_G. (17. Mai 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> So, heile wieder daheim angekommen, ich hoffe ihr alle vom Downhillrennen in Osternohe auch! :] Und die die`s gefetzt hat: gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich habe vom "Drumrum" und vor allem vom ersten Sprung (der Roadgap vor den 2 Doubles janz oben!) recht viele Bilder gemacht , zu finden hier ab morgen abend :
> 
> ...



das freut ein,also falls irgenndwer etwas vom ortsburschen erwartet,der freak hat seine speicherkarte vergessen und war halbwegs verbittert,schoen wars trotzdem.
man sollte vieleicht klären warum der ccler auf der trage davon getragen wurde.
ein schoenen gruss auch an radsport dings teuchert,erste sahne,bag mit hohem wert einfach mal überfahren und dann einfach nicht dahinterstehen und abhauen.


----------



## LaKoS (17. Mai 2009)

Wer hat denn gewonnen? Gibts die Platzierungsliste dann auch irgendwo zum ansehen?


----------



## More...wood (17. Mai 2009)

Geiles Rennen heute! Werde meine Bilder auch später mal hochladen aber ging mir genauso wie Tabibuschua, werde das nächste mal auch lieber mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (17. Mai 2009)

Alfred_G. schrieb:


> schade aber auch,was mich wundert:2x kopfhoerer beim biken und finderlohn.also die earphones sind allein scho 30 wert



schon echt ne frechheit von mir nicht den Neupreis + Findesteuer zahlen zu wollen sondern dreisterweise den fleissigen Finder mit nur 50% des Neupreises abzuspeisen...

schliesslich kann man ja so viel mit einem rechten Handschuh und völlig verranzten kopfhörern anfangen.

tolle einstellung btw


----------



## Alfred_G. (17. Mai 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> schon echt ne frechheit von mir nicht den Neupreis + Findesteuer zahlen zu wollen sondern dreisterweise den fleissigen Finder mit nur 50% des Neupreises abzuspeisen...
> 
> schliesslich kann man ja so viel mit einem rechten Handschuh und völlig verranzten kopfhörern anfangen.
> 
> tolle einstellung btw



sry wenn ich das jetzt mal so schreib,aber langweil mich nich smuwasweisich.
du und/oder die sache, ist mir sowas von egal das glaubst ma net.
bye bye


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

Leute schaltet mal nen Gang runter. 
Unterhaltet euch übers Rennen heute oder über alles andere was mit biken zu tun hat.
Oder von mir aus übers Kuchenbacken.
Aber lasst den Mist mit dem Rumgemaule!
Das hier ist ein echt klasse Forum und das soll auch so bleiben.
Nicht das es noch so endet wie viele andere seiner Art...

Nehmts mir nicht übel...

Grüsse


----------



## LaKoS (17. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Wer hat denn gewonnen? Gibts die Platzierungsliste dann auch irgendwo zum ansehen?


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

Vllt demnächst auf der Homepage vom Park. Könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## S*P*J (17. Mai 2009)

runterschalten SPJ wählen und Glücklich sein http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/ ...war heut echt ein schönes Rennen, schade dass die Matschreifen am Nachmittag ehr suboptimal waren
Ergebnisse denke ich gibts heute o. morgen auf der RC50 HP


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

Fand ich sogar gut. Denn ich hab die ganze Woche keine Wetscream aufgetrieben
Und jetzt werd ich mal für dich voten, damit du zufrieden bist Bist ja heute auch klasse gefahren.

Grüsse


----------



## Smourock17 (17. Mai 2009)

Alfred_G. schrieb:


> du und/oder die sache, ist mir sowas von egal das glaubst ma net.
> bye bye



 daher bekomm ich auch drohungs PNs von dir gell 
geh woanders Rumhitlern 

Wie viele Fahrer von den 170 waren am Start? gibts Bilder von der Party?
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder!


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


>


ich nicht.


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

Sumo wenn er dir solche PN´s schickt, is das nicht wirklich fein.
Aber so wie du sein Handeln beschreibst, wird das hier nicht so schnell ein Ende finden...
Lasst den Sch...

Waren ca. 150 am Start.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (17. Mai 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Fand ich sogar gut. Denn ich hab die ganze Woche keine Wetscream aufgetrieben
> Und jetzt werd ich mal für dich voten, damit du zufrieden bist Bist ja heute auch klasse gefahren.
> 
> Grüsse


 

Danke man, du warst der gestern der nach dem Bachsprung so geil geparkt hat hat aber auch sehr zügig bei dir ausgesehen!


----------



## S*P*J (17. Mai 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich nicht.


 

...du sollst auch Voten und net fahren

erster war der Erik Irmisch von Nicolai Gates mit 1.30
schnellster in der Redbullspeedsektion und Gewinner der IPods war Timo Pries


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2009)

sag mal stagediver, du bist doch mim zug heim oder?
kam da noch einer?

ich hab vorher im netz geschaut und da stand der letzte fährt um 16 uhr.

bin dann mit kumpls mitgefahren.

rennen war schön

hätte mir 2 stürze im 1.lauf weniger gewünscht und andere reifen.

die schlammreifen waren nur in der früh gut.

aber bei den rennläufen heut waren die nur ne qual.


----------



## Smourock17 (17. Mai 2009)

läuft. joa bin auf die Pixx gspannt, vllt hab ich beim nächsten Rennen ja auch mal Zeit


----------



## thaper (17. Mai 2009)

hardtail training war toll am samstag. war mal was neues einfach mal mitn kleinem gaszugeben.


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

@More...wood:
Freue mich sehr auf deine Bilder. Dann seh mal zu das die schnell bereit stehen

Grüsse vom kleinen Mann mit den Dellen im Rahmen


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

@spj:
Danke für das Kompliment
Ja, gestern hab ich oft geparkt war mit Highroller auch nicht wirklich gut fahrbar. Aber im Finale fand ich sie echt gut. Bin mit meiner Platzierung von heute auch recht zufrieden. Für jemanden der meist alleine fährt, ohne Team und Rennerfahrung passt das schon. Bin nicht gestürzt und hab ne persönliche Bestzeit gefahren. Obwohl ich fast ohne Bremsen auskommen musste. Denn vor dem zweiten Lauf war mein Bike neben dem Grill und deshalb die Bremsscheiben voller Fett vom Dampf... Wer denkt denn bei nem Grill auch an was anderes als an Essen  Hatte aber riesig viel Spass. Hab echt grossen Respekt vor den Leuten die da unter 1.40 runter sind...


----------



## Stagediver (17. Mai 2009)

@ thaper:
Ja bin mit dem Zug heim. Die fahren immer 12 Minuten nach der vollen Std. Auch nach 1600


----------



## More...wood (17. Mai 2009)

So hab mal meine Bilder von heute hochgeladen. Sind meine ersten Downhill Bilder, also nicht so hart sein mit der Bewertung  Aso ihr findet Sie in meinen Foto-Alben und am besten sortiert ihr sie nach Namen.

Greeetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2009)

servus 
da ich zwar am samstag fahren konnte aber am sontag meine knie net wollten gibts bilder 
http://picasaweb.google.de/schlammspringer/DhOsternohe#


wer sich findet darf sich behalten


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. Mai 2009)

man, was für ein Geflame hier ey , unglaublich ^^
so, Bilder sind in die Galerie geladen, viel Spaß damit:


http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=7


----------



## thaper (18. Mai 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ thaper:
> Ja bin mit dem Zug heim. Die fahren immer 12 Minuten nach der vollen Std. Auch nach 1600


ich werf das drecks iphone in müll.


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (18. Mai 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> man, was für ein Geflame hier ey , unglaublich ^^
> so, Bilder sind in die Galerie geladen, viel Spaß damit:
> 
> 
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=7



Hey, super Bilder und vor allem in einer super Qualität...


----------



## freerider90 (18. Mai 2009)

Top Bilder  Wa ein echt geiles Rennen, im 2.Lauf hab ich dann High Roller aufen VR gefahren und fast High Roller Semi aufen HR das wa so geil un hat nochma 2 sec mehr gebracht^^ Wie fandet ihr es so?


----------



## kletteraffe (18. Mai 2009)

Als Zuschauer fand ich die Stelle vor dem RedBullTor am besten --> Drop-to-Hang-to-linksrechtsAnlieger-to-Sprung-to-RedBulltor 

Einige haben sich wirklich brutalst in die Anliegerkombi geschmissen  das war schnell und sah auch sauschnell aus

Edith:
Was war eigentlich mit diesem Sunn-Bike oben am Parkplatz los? Stand so allein angekettet am Verkehrsschild und hatte schon Bremsen - Griffe und Kleinscheiß gezockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (18. Mai 2009)

das sunn war hinüber. 
und der fahrer hat n rad vom svenderham geliehen.


die stelle drop 2 hang 2 linksanlieger war für schlammreifen fahrer sehr bescheiden.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. Mai 2009)

Kay thx...
Bin runter zum Auto und da standen ein paar ums Bike rum. Die meinten dann es wären schon die Bremsen usw. runtergeklaut.
Hätt mich jetzt aber gewundert, wenns wirklich so gewesen wär


----------



## teatimetom (18. Mai 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> die stelle drop 2 hang 2 linksanlieger war für schlammreifen fahrer sehr bescheiden.




wie jetzt ? war ich deswegen so langsam ?  
hab aber garnix gemerkt das da was abknickt oder wie auch immer.. 
kauf ich mir extra schlammreifen am samstag abend, um dann fest zu stellen das alle wieder auf minions umsteigen.. tz tz tz 
... ich hab schlammreifen gelassen ...
*
@ veranstalter : war ein top rennen gestern !*


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Als Zuschauer fand ich die Stelle vor dem RedBullTor am besten --> Drop-to-Hang-to-linksrechtsAnlieger-to-Sprung-to-RedBulltor
> 
> Einige haben sich wirklich brutalst in die Anliegerkombi geschmissen  das war schnell und sah auch sauschnell aus


da gab's doch ne extra high-speed-wertung:
wo und wie wurde eigentlich die geschwindigkeit gemessen?


----------



## S*P*J (18. Mai 2009)

@dubbel Verkehrswacht Lauf war mit ner Laserpistole vor Ort, beim rauswinken hat nur keiner angehalten.
nee die haben einfach die durchschnittsgeschw. ausgerechnet...aber da war die Streckenlänge sicherlich länger  angegeben als sie in wirklichkeit war


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. Mai 2009)

ne, die HighSpeed Wertung war ab RedBull-Tor bis Ausgang Wald :]
am Steilhang dazwischen hing auch ne nette Rod-LED Tafel die die Zeit angezeigt hat :]


----------



## FelixDH (18. Mai 2009)

war echt n saucooles rennwochenende, strecke ist super abgetrockent am SO, ich hatte glück dass mir jdm (freerider90) schlammreifen geliehen hat, sonst wär der trainingstag schön daneben gegangen  (danke nochmal)


----------



## VeilSide (18. Mai 2009)

Hab mal ne Handvoll hochgeladen. Zu finden bei meinen Fotos.

Viele sind durch die "normale" Digicam leider recht unscharf. Bissl verkleinert hab ich sie auch, aber wenn jemand sich findet und das Bild im Original haben will, gerne PM an mich.

Sagt mal, hat wer n Plan, ob die Strecke so bleibt. Würde die "Meisterschafts-Strecke" auch so mal gerne runterbügeln.


----------



## casiosv (18. Mai 2009)

hier habt ihr noch was zum gucken....

http://rockride.de/pictures/2009_05_17/index.html?detectflash=false&


----------



## Fischidh (18. Mai 2009)

casiosv schrieb:


> hier habt ihr noch was zum gucken....
> 
> http://rockride.de/pictures/2009_05_17/index.html?detectflash=false&



Wie immer, super Bilder! 

Kann man ein paar auch in groß haben wenn ich dir Screenshots schicke?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (18. Mai 2009)

jo Probs, geile Bilder


----------



## derBen (19. Mai 2009)

Für das erste mal war das ne echt geile Veranstaltung und mit richtig viel zuschauern!
Nach dem ich mich im ersten lauf nach dem redbulltor mit schlammreifen aus der kurve geschossen habe bin ich dann zumindest hinten auf minion umgestiegen um ein sicheren 2 lauf runter zu bringen, war voll und ganz zufrieden und sogar erstaunt das ich fast die 1:40 hatte!

Danke an alle die Fotos gemacht haben!
ride on...see ya @ Wberg


----------



## derBen (19. Mai 2009)

hier die Ergebnisse wer sie noch nicht gefunden hat!


----------



## thaper (19. Mai 2009)

VeilSide schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Handvoll hochgeladen. Zu finden bei meinen Fotos.
> 
> Viele sind durch die "normale" Digicam leider recht unscharf. Bissl verkleinert hab ich sie auch, aber wenn jemand sich findet und das Bild im Original haben will, gerne PM an mich.
> 
> Sagt mal, hat wer n Plan, ob die Strecke so bleibt. Würde die "Meisterschafts-Strecke" auch so mal gerne runterbügeln.


die sprünge werden wohl wieder freigmacht. denke aber du kannst die strecke komplett so fahren wie sie war.

schaut aber lustig aus wenn einer die strecke mit chickenways runterbricht weil die härter sind als die normalen hindernisse.


----------



## teatimetom (19. Mai 2009)

jep, chickenways sind anspruchsvoller als die fall line hier 

wahnsinns bilder : 
rocknride : IMG 4005 , 4036
an der ersten schlüsselstelle im Dh

Arthur, fischidh , schlusselstelle 
rocknride: IMG 4020

1. red bull kurve
tom , team wurschtsemml racing: IMG 4069 kann ich das bild bitte als original haben  danke
mg.kitekreak, 16 jahre alt und schnell : IMG 4076


----------



## casiosv (19. Mai 2009)

also falls sich noch welche melden wollen...
die anfragen am besten an meine e-mail aus der galerie.
die kann ich evtl dann auch aus wibe beantworten. 
@tom sandl: schick mir bitte auch noch ma ne mail, dann klären wir das mitn
bildern...

ach ja, die galerie änder ich grad nochma da ich gestern um 11 gemerkt hab, dass die hochkant-bilder net so ganz aufn bildschirm passen


----------



## thaper (19. Mai 2009)

warum funztn das normal net mit euerer seite

da stimmt irgendwas mit der flash einbindung nicht.

da dein link oben funzt, aber wenn ich normal auf die seite geh, geht gar nichts und es kommt das ich angeblich kan aktuelles flash hab,
wasn gelaber.


----------



## casiosv (19. Mai 2009)

mmh ja ich habs eigentlich grad vorhin nochma geändert... vielleicht musste ma f5 drücken
sollte dann eigentlich gehen


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (19. Mai 2009)

serwus zusammen,

im namen des vereins, aller helfer und der bikeparkcrew sag ich mal danke für euer lob und auch für die fetten bilder, die ihr geknipst habt. 

heute gabs bereits für die zeitungen futter und auf unserer website gibts den bericht zu lesen. als ergänzung, damit alle nicht ständig durch zig treads stolpern müssen, haben wir bereits einige links frecherweise mit angehängt, damit alle flott und zügig an ihre bilder kommen.

wer noch eine galerie oder ein paar bilder hat, kann sie gern an [email protected] schicken, danke.


man sieht sich!

björn
www.rc50-erlangen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (21. Mai 2009)

das Rennen war super organisiert,hoff unser Verein macht das nächstes Jahr nochmal,dann geb ich wieder gas 
hier mal mein andenken an das Rennwochenende:Beckenbruch






und das gleich im ersten trainingslauf,auch noch auf meiner Hausstrecke quasi,sehr doof gelaufen


----------



## Alfred_G. (21. Mai 2009)

shit,als ich anfangs direkt neben dir hockte,sah das noch ziemlich normal aus.jute besserung


----------



## Fraser__ (21. Mai 2009)

Meiki schrieb:


> das Rennen war super organisiert,hoff unser Verein macht das nächstes Jahr nochmal,dann geb ich wieder gas
> hier mal mein andenken an das Rennwochenende:Beckenbruch
> 
> und das gleich im ersten trainingslauf,auch noch auf meiner Hausstrecke quasi,sehr doof gelaufen




Shit!  An welcher Stelle ist das passiert? Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite!!


----------



## Meiki (21. Mai 2009)

dort wo normalerweiße der sprung ausm ersten waldstück raus ist,bin seitlich mim vorderrad weggerutscht und direkt auf einen sehr spitzen stein mit dem Beckenknochen geknallt

achja:nochmal ein riesen Lob an die Bergwacht dort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udodrunk (22. Mai 2009)

Ein schönes LILA! Wir nehmen das als Vorlage und machen Dir daraus ein Vereinstrikot, Meiki.
Bis bald mal in Spardorf;


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Mai 2009)

f**k das will doch keiner sehn...
dann warst du des, den sie da einpackt haben... ich wünsch mir, dass ich nie erfahren muss wie sich sowas anfühlt...

naja, gute besserung, und "wird scho werd´n", sagt d´frau kern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockme (22. Mai 2009)

Oh ****, gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite. Wie lange wird denn da so der Heilungsprozess dauern ?


----------



## Tabibuschua (22. Mai 2009)

beste Besserung Meiki! schaut übelst aus! Tod allen spitzen Steinen!


----------



## thaper (22. Mai 2009)

gute besserung an meiki.

genau. nehmt alles raus was euch zu anspruchsvoll ist und landet bei slopenohe äääh hill


----------



## Meiki (23. Mai 2009)

danke für die Besserungswünsche,sehr nett von euch 

der stein war natürlich nicht schuld 
das nächste mal nehm ich einfach ne andere line

@rockme:zwischen fünf wochen und nem viertel jahr

@udo:danke nochmal für die mountainbikerider


----------



## Marcus79 (24. Mai 2009)

Aua,aua!!!!!!!!! Naja, jeder läßt Blut in Todesnohe!!


----------



## thaper (24. Mai 2009)

süß


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. Mai 2009)

war heut endlich mal mim neuen Bock draußen, sehr geil sehr geil. Allerdings muss ich mit Schrecken bemerken dass trotz aller kieseligen Bemühungen die Freeride echt ziemlich ruppig geworden ist, mim Hardtail will ich da nimmer runterrollen. 
und mal ein FETTES Lob an die Kuchenmacher: der Apfelkoung is einer der besten auf Welt möcht ich mal behaupten!


----------



## santacruzer71 (25. Mai 2009)

Auch der Rhabarber- und der Käsekuchen sind ein Gedicht.


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Mai 2009)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Auch der Rhabarber- und der Käsekuchen sind ein Gedicht.



Verdammt, die hatten auch Rhabarber? Hab' ich verpasst...

Die Freeride-Strecke ist im unteren Teil wirklich übel kaputt gebremst, da wird's schon schwierig, noch eine gute Linie zu finden. Macht trotzdem noch Spaß.


----------



## santacruzer71 (25. Mai 2009)

Verbesserung ist in Arbeit, wird schon wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (25. Mai 2009)

....... der Käsekuchen auch!!

Das waren ein paar feine Runs, die wir absolviert haben. Und immer dran denken. Nach dem 2. Wallride scharf nach rechts in den Anlieger und dann Vollgas über die Rampe

Racer Jörg


----------



## santacruzer71 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich denk an nichts anderes mehr.;-)


----------



## LaKoS (26. Mai 2009)

Da ja am Samstag ein Herr vom BR-Fernseh da war und gefilmt hat: 

Hier der Link:

http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...en/video-feuerberg-090526-ID1243347650744.xml

Geht eigentlich mehr über den Bikepark Feuerberg, aber vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere in dem Ausschnitt über Osternohe!


----------



## matiosch (27. Mai 2009)

Alle Denken nur an Ihren Spaß, die Hauptsache ist, die Umwelt mit der blühenden Flora und Fauna kommt zu kurz.
Wie soll das weitegehen?
ich steig jetzt in meinen S500 und fahr die 800 m zur Arbeit 

Aber im ernst, das Thema ist leider ziemlich kompliziert. Ich drücke dem Veranstalter auf jeden fall die Daumen, dass man sich irgendwie einig wird!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Da ja am Samstag ein Herr vom BR-Fernseh da war und gefilmt hat:
> 
> Hier der Link:
> 
> ...



... ein Prachtexemplar von einem Bürokraten 
der sieht so aus, wie wenn das Einzige womit er Spass haben kann, Bücher sind ...


----------



## dragon-777 (27. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Da ja am Samstag ein Herr vom BR-Fernseh da war und gefilmt hat:
> 
> Hier der Link:
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand die Kontaktdaten von Dieter Händel aus dem Bericht?? Bitte per PN an mich. Danke!


----------



## Fraser__ (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich diesen Vogelschutzverbandstypen reden höre, dann läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter... Mountainbiker, die "Schadstoffe" in die Umwelt einbringen, ständig "Großveranstaltungen" im Bikepark... jaja 

Hier will sich jemand eine Existenz aufbauen, etwas für die Wirtschaft tun, eine Strecke in die bestehende Umwelt integrieren... und wird gestoppt durch die Bürokratie.

Gute Nacht Deutschland


----------



## 1nFl4m3s (27. Mai 2009)

killerspiele verbot, abriss des bombenkraters, keine neuen strecken... bald nur noch only fussball -.-* soviel zum thema die jugend soll mal raus gehen...


----------



## Kirbis (27. Mai 2009)

leute regt euch mal nich so drüber auf... is ja auch kein mecker forum sondern eins für osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2009)

1nFl4m3s schrieb:


> killerspiele verbot, abriss des bombenkraters, keine neuen strecken... bald nur noch only fussball -.-* soviel zum thema die jugend soll mal raus gehen...



das beispiel "killerspiele" passt doch nicht so ganz in die aufzählung, oder?


----------



## 1nFl4m3s (27. Mai 2009)

nein, das war eher darauf bezogen, das alles verboten wird ^^
aber zu dem die jugend sollte mal rausgehen passts wirklich net 

sollten aber etz hier den thread finde ich auch net weiter zumülen, hier gehts ja um nen bikepark der scho offen ist und gute kuchen hat =)


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2009)

hat schon jemand den rhabarberkuchen erwähnt?


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Mai 2009)

Rhabarberkuchen mit Baiser ?


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (27. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Da ja am Samstag ein Herr vom BR-Fernseh da war und gefilmt hat:
> 
> Hier der Link:
> 
> ...



...auch wenn es hier um Osternohe geht, der Typ "kümmert" sich doch um die Strecken am Geißkopf


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Mai 2009)

am geißkopf is der didi schneider verantwortlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (27. Mai 2009)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> ...auch wenn es hier um Osternohe geht, der Typ "kümmert" sich doch um die Strecken am Geißkopf



hat er auch die letzten zwei Jahre gemacht.....

greetz


----------



## Marcus79 (27. Mai 2009)

Die Leitung am Geiskopf hat der Didi Schneider, der Händel ist da "nur" Mitarbeiter.
Wie war das mit Rhabarber, Rhabarber???


----------



## ulli! (27. Mai 2009)

an die zugfahrer:
hab vorhin in der zeitung gelesen dass gleisarbeiten vom 1. juni bis 17. juni zwischen hautbahnhof und nürnberg ost gemacht werden und es einen schienenersatzverkehr gibt durch busse
und somit keine fahrradmitnahme.
nurmal so gesagt


----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

so mal n tipp von nem typen der mal nbg ost auf der schule war.....

man kann nbg erlenstegen mit der strabo erreichen.


----------



## Joe Paluza (27. Mai 2009)

Die Von den VOGELSCHÜTZERN sind doch alle BESOFFEN!!!


----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

ja ich sehe das genauso. mitarbeiter ist man als geschäftsführer....



@joe: voll.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Mai 2009)

warum hat der "vogel"(-schützer) lauter autobilder hinter sich hängen??? mischkomiscko
naja aber fahrräder machen die umwelt kaputt, ich glaube das nennt man paradox.

aber für alle dies nicht wissen auch osternohe hatte mit natur-fuzzis zu kämpfen(z.B. vom krokodil geradeaus weiter vor der offen kurve ist dahinter richtung wiese raus ein steinhaufen und da drinnen leben irgendwelche kurzschwanzlurche oder was auch immer)


----------



## thaper (27. Mai 2009)

kurzschwanzlurche ahja.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Mai 2009)

oder auch was mit langen schwänzen - irgendwas war, sonst wäre beim bau der huggl schon mit eingebunden worden... Ok!?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> oder auch was mit langen schwänzen -


Afro-Amerikaner??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (28. Mai 2009)

bitte helft dem SPJ den kutter zu erobern!

http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/


----------



## matiosch (29. Mai 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> warum hat der "vogel"(-schützer) lauter autobilder hinter sich hängen??? mischkomiscko



Warum liegt da eigentlich Stroh? 

Diese und noch viele ungeklärte Fragen mehr klärt demnächst Galileo Mysterie.

Zum Thaper: Schade, dass man nur 1x abstimmen kann...


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (29. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass SPJ der Biker (Markus O.) ist, oder??? 
Werde mal die Werbetrommel rühren... Schaut doch ganz gut aus, aktuell Platz 1 => Yeah! Hoffe ich liege damit richtig???


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Mai 2009)

auch mal wieder erledigt... RAN LEUTZ ! ich will den hund leiden sehen !


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. Mai 2009)

//off-topic
@matiosch: ja genau, und deshalb müssen immer die katzenbabys sterben...

ne, im ernst: wenn du in der schule aufgepasst hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass es sowas wie rhetorische mittel gibt. für dich im obigen fall: wenn man etwas als ironische frage formuliert, erwartet man darauf nicht umbedingt eine antwort, sondern man hat sie gestellt, um andere auf details hinzuweisen, die im entsprechenden zusammenhang eine besondere bedeutung haben...


----------



## Kirbis (31. Mai 2009)

wer warn heute da???
wie sindn die witterungsbedingungen? noch matschig?


----------



## dave m (31. Mai 2009)

war am freitag und gestern da, und da's ja auf heut nich geregnet hat müssts immernoch ziemlich trocken sein...von der einen oder anderen klitzekleinen pfütze mal abgesehn, aber die muss man schon fast suchen


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Mai 2009)

Kirbis schrieb:


> wer warn heute da???
> wie sindn die witterungsbedingungen? noch matschig?



Gestern war's schon fast trocken mit extrem guten Grip. Sollte also morgen schon wieder stauben...


----------



## freeridebiker66 (31. Mai 2009)

heute wars trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udodrunk (5. Juni 2009)

Ey Nicerguy, des bist doch Du ganz zum Schluß vom Video, gibs zu!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4961259?pg=embed&sec="]IXS cup Verbier 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## stefschiffer (5. Juni 2009)

V O R A N Z E I G E
Fronleichnam (11.06.-14.06.09) wird der Bikepark bei passendem Wetter wie folgt öffnen:     DO/FR/SA/SO: 10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr


----------



## thaper (5. Juni 2009)

evtl schau ich mal mit meiner kleinen vorbei


----------



## FrankenRider (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es in der Nähe von Osternohe die Möglichkeit Bikes für den Bikepark tagesweise zu mieten? 
Einige Kumpels und ich wollten am Sonntag am Ochsenkopf aufschlagen nur habe ich gerade gesehen, dass da Rennwochenende ist.
Nun war die Überlegung auf Osternohe auszuweichen nur hat einer unserer Truppe kein Bike da er es erst vor kurzem mal probieren wollte. Kann ihm geholfen werden???

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kaltverformer (5. Juni 2009)

Leider ist unser Vorführ-Glory gerade außer Gefecht. Wir warten auf Ersatzteile.  Sonst hätten wir euch was anbieten können. Wir sind ca. 10km vom Bikepark entfernt. Demnächst gerne wieder.
Racer Jörg
Zweirad Teuchert


----------



## Elch43 (5. Juni 2009)

Die jungs von Heimatrausch haben Leihbikes von Marin
einfach mal nachfragen
www.heimatrausch.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (7. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

weiß jemand ob´s heut Nacht noch geregnet hat in Osternohe? Bzw. wie naß is der Park noch?

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## zuspät (7. Juni 2009)

offen is er laut homepage und ja hat geregnet klart grad weng auf.


----------



## Tabibuschua (7. Juni 2009)

war heut ab 14Uhr draußen, waren eigentlich recht gute Bedingungen. Aber dann pünktlich um 16Uhr hat`s richtig derb geschüttet :] ich hoffe mal auf kommenden Sonntag


----------



## Big-Hiter (10. Juni 2009)

Wann macht der Park eigtl. am Freitag auf da ja Ferien und Brückentag ist, und bla bla bla.......


----------



## hofschalk (10. Juni 2009)

man gehe auf die webseite und lese die ersten 3 zeilen auf der startseite, wobei mich da eher des statement "bei passendem wetter" irritiert.


----------



## Big-Hiter (11. Juni 2009)

oh sorry,nicht gesehen


----------



## stylehead (13. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand, wer der Herr ist, der heute Photos gemacht hat und wie man den Typen kontaktieren kann? (IBC-Nick/ e-mail Adresse/...)
Meine Freundin hätte da ganz gerne das eine oder andere Bild...


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juni 2009)

Kann man sich in Osternohe n Safety-Jacket ausleihen??
Hab auf der Internetseite nix dazu gefunden...


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (25. Juni 2009)

Servus,

weiß zufällig einer, wie die Streckenverhältnisse momentan sind? 
Ich wollte morgen evtl. fahren. Für O`gau und B`mais siehts ja auch nich so toll aus... Sch...Wetter.
In Osternohe war ich erst einmal, zur Saisoneröffnung, da wars extrem schlammig...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Juni 2009)

morgen auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (26. Juni 2009)

so, ich war heute in Osternohe

2 Abfahrten bei relativ trockenen Strecken 

dann kam der Regen und mit ihm das Gewitter, Blitzeischlag irgendwo

===> Lift ging nicht mehr 

nach ewigem warten die Kiste den Berg raufgeschoben und heimgefahren


----------



## dragon-777 (26. Juni 2009)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> so, ich war heute in Osternohe
> 
> 2 Abfahrten bei relativ trockenen Strecken
> 
> ...



Da kann ich ja fast froh sein, dass ich nicht früh genug aus dem Büro gekommen bin. Hast Du das Ticket erstattet bekommen?


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir vorsichtshalber ne 10-er Punktekarte geholt, ist also kein Problem.

Einer hatte ne Halbtageskarte und konnte sie wieder zurückgeben. Sehr kulant.

Vielleicht ist das Wetter nächste Woche ja besser...


----------



## LoonyG (27. Juni 2009)

moin

wollten evtl morgen mal Osternohe versuchen, kann mir jemd sagen wie´s Wetter und Streckentechnisch momentan ausschaut....

greetz


----------



## zuspät (27. Juni 2009)

gerade gewitter morgen wirds auch net besser denk ich


----------



## lugggas (27. Juni 2009)

jab, und wenns heute gut regnet, würd ich morgen wohl selbst bei sonnenschein nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (27. Juni 2009)

hab gerade auf der Homepage gelesen, daß der Lift durch den gestrigen Blitzeinschlag auch Morgen noch außer Betrieb sein wird 

hoffentlich läuft er nächstes Wochenende wieder


----------



## dragon-777 (27. Juni 2009)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> hab gerade auf der Homepage gelesen, daß der Lift durch den gestrigen Blitzeinschlag auch Morgen noch außer Betrieb sein wird
> 
> hoffentlich läuft er nächstes Wochenende wieder



(Das SCH-Wort)  habe mich vorhin aufgerafft und die Swamp-Things aufgezogen. Ok, dann leider nicht.


----------



## Bierklau (28. Juni 2009)

@ Psycho / wenn Du noch ein wenig gewartet hättest...wir haben dann mit einem Traktor geshuttled, war sehr witzig...naß und dreckig waren wir ja sowieso schon...die DH war übrigens besser zu fahren als der Freeride...alles aus Holz war sehr sehr sehr rutschig...mit High Roller war es etwas tricky...Schmodder-Reifen sind def. angesagt
@ NEWS in brief...es wird wieder einiges passieren in der nächsten Zeit...will nichts verraten, bis es von den offiziellen kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenzuechter (28. Juni 2009)

treckerfahrn... jooo, war lustig!  ... mit der fahne vom trecker hatte es das flair einer dampflockfahrt... tuff tuff tuff...


----------



## nicerguy (29. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels, wie bereits angekündigt (Big D) wird es am 3.07-04.07.09 im Bikepark Osternohe zu gewollten Veränderungen kommen. Es wird in diesen beiden Tagen eine zusätzliche Freeridestrecke angelegt, also mit schönen Kurven und viel Flow. Die Strecke ist bereits festgelegt und erhält am Freitag und Samstag den Feinschliff. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ein paar Leute Zeit und Lust hätten und mit anpacken wollen. Start ist am Freitag ab 11 Uhr und Samstag ab 9 Uhr. Als nächstes wird die Dirtline auf der unteren Wiese verändert und zwar werden 3-4 Holzrampen als Absprung dienen (etwas kleiner als oben!!) um mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für Dirter und Freerider zu schaffen.


----------



## Meiki (29. Juni 2009)

ui,das klingt geil
da freu ich mich schon drauf 

helfen kann ich leider noch nicht wieder


----------



## LaKoS (29. Juni 2009)

Hört sich wirklich fein an...
Eventuell schau ich am Freitag gegen elf dann mal vorbei...
Muss man vorher irgendwem Bescheid geben das man helfen will oder einfach kommen und mitbaun?


----------



## _tom_ (29. Juni 2009)

ich denk: einfach hinfahren schaufel packen und eigene line basteln


----------



## thaper (29. Juni 2009)

Genau, lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Juni 2009)

Cool dann bring ich nen Bagger mit


----------



## _tom_ (30. Juni 2009)

ich denk die bikepark-osternohe-crew würd net schlecht staunen wenn dann n trup von min 3 "unbekannten" bikern kommt und einfach strecken verschieben und neu schaufeln anfängt


----------



## dragon-777 (30. Juni 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels, wie bereits angekündigt (Big D) wird es am 3.07-04.07.09 im Bikepark Osternohe zu gewollten Veränderungen kommen. Es wird in diesen beiden Tagen eine zusätzliche Freeridestrecke angelegt, also mit schönen Kurven und viel Flow. Die Strecke ist bereits festgelegt und erhält am Freitag und Samstag den Feinschliff. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ein paar Leute Zeit und Lust hätten und mit anpacken wollen. Start ist am Freitag ab 11 Uhr und Samstag ab 9 Uhr. Als nächstes wird die Dirtline auf der unteren Wiese verändert und zwar werden 3-4 Holzrampen als Absprung dienen (etwas kleiner als oben!!) um mehr Trainingsmöglichkeiten für Dirter und Freerider zu schaffen.



Das klingt wie ein wirklich guter Plan. Wie läuft das dann ab? Irgendwo melden? Was mitbringen?


----------



## Bierklau (30. Juni 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Das klingt wie ein wirklich guter Plan. Wie läuft das dann ab? Irgendwo melden? Was mitbringen?



einfach die Freeride runterlaufen und sich links halten, nach big Al Ausschau halten und sich dann mit gewaltigem Enthusiasmus aufdrängen...nee einfach fragen, was ansteht und dann loslegen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Juni 2009)

Geht der Lift wieder?


----------



## stefschiffer (30. Juni 2009)

Lift ist wieder repariert, aber erst wird geschaufelt!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Juli 2009)

ich würd auch gerne schaufeln...
hundsfotzenschule!!!!!


----------



## derBen (1. Juli 2009)

hey wollt samstag zum fahren kommen!ist dennd er lift da normal geöffnet oder wegen den umbauten geschlossen?


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab am Freitag evtl. auch Zeit, wenn man nachmittags noch etwas radeln kann...


----------



## rockme (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werde am Samstag um 9 auch mal zum Schaufeln kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (3. Juli 2009)

Heute dann doch keinen Urlaub machen können... Hat jemand Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (3. Juli 2009)

von den schafen die auf der dh-strecke spazierten oder von der neuen strecke???  ...langsam kann man einen eigenen fred aufmachen: "freitags in osternohe"!

heute: weidezäune sollten nicht zu nah am schlepplift stehen - vorallem rechts!

das resultat: 3-4 leute haben den zaun eingerissen und nach der wolligen vorhut ist der rest der mäh-truppe zum dh-training übergegangen. der schäfer war "not amused" und drohte mit steinigung und runterziehen vom bike - gleich mal pauschal, wer grad hochfuhr!


----------



## dragon-777 (3. Juli 2009)

Ziegenzuechter schrieb:


> von den schafen die auf der dh-strecke spazierten oder von der neuen strecke???  ...langsam kann man einen eigenen fred aufmachen: "freitags in osternohe"!
> 
> heute: weidezäune sollten nicht zu nah am schlepplift stehen - vorallem rechts!
> 
> das resultat: 3-4 leute haben den zaun eingerissen und nach der wolligen vorhut ist der rest der mäh-truppe zum dh-training übergegangen. der schäfer war "not amused" und drohte mit steinigung und runterziehen vom bike - gleich mal pauschal, wer grad hochfuhr!



Ok, ich hatte nur an die neue Strecke gedacht  egal mit oder ohne Schafe...


----------



## DasMatti (4. Juli 2009)

Servus,

würd morgen gerne Osternohe fahren kommen.

Ist morgen überhaupt offen? So wegen Wetter, und umbauten, kaputtem Lift etc.
Wichtig wär für mich bloß die DH ;-)

Wie sind den die Verhältnisse zur Zeit? Arg matschig?

danke
matti


----------



## dave m (4. Juli 2009)

Bin grad aus Osternohe heimgekommen, und kann dir sagen dass es zwar n bisschen matschig ist, man aber meistens (fast) genauso runterbügeln kann als wärs trocken...man sieht halt danach entsprechend dreckig aus
Bin heut allerdings nur die Freeridestrecken gefahrn, die Downhill sah aber fast genauso aus.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Juli 2009)

Hatt es heute geregnet?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2009)

wie is die neue freeride jetzt so? bilder?


----------



## dave m (4. Juli 2009)

@ Ghost-Boy: Also bis um halb 5 zumindest nicht, danach war ich nimmer dort, hat vorhin aber ziemlich regnerisch Richtung Hersbruck ausgesehn...

@keinNAMEfrei: Die neue Freeride is heute zumindest eher schlecht als recht fahrbar gewesen, weil neu, weich und matschig. Die Strecke an sich biegt links von der Freeridestrecke ab, oberhalb des Crankbrothers-Sprungs (vor dem Weg mit den Wallrides, unterhalb des ersten Drops ganz links) und kommt beim Krokodilsprung wieder raus. Bis jetzt sinds nur einigermaßen enge Kurven, ohne Sprunge und Steine im Weg, also echt mehr "flow", weils halt nur normaler Waldboden is.


----------



## zuspät (4. Juli 2009)

schnaittach hats geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerguy (5. Juli 2009)

Morgen Jungs und Mädels, beste Verhältnisse auf allen Strecken!!!! Die baulichen Veränderungen im Bikepark beziehen sich auf die bereits erwähnte Freeridestrecke und einen neuen Downhillabschnitt (neben dem Bombenkrater) mit Steinfeld. Neue Northshores auf der unteren Wiese, breit und ungefährlich!!! Fahren lohnt......


----------



## matiosch (5. Juli 2009)

Lohnt es sich heute oder ist wieder nur rutschen angesagt?
Ich frage, da ich nicht umsonst benzin verblasen möchte...


----------



## Tabibuschua (5. Juli 2009)

sersn.
war heute draußen, Verhältnisse waren bestens, außer auf der neuen Blueline (im Wald), die war weng muddelig, ging aber trotzdem.
sehr geil, die baulichen "Aktualisierungen" finde ich echt net schlecht, aber diese "Steinplatten" gegen Bremshubbel tauschen im untersten Wald der Freeride find ich weng rutschig.
Ansonsten  top! Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal :]


----------



## staycool (5. Juli 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> ..., aber diese "Steinplatten" gegen Bremshubbel tauschen im untersten Wald der Freeride find ich weng rutschig...



Hi,

kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn man den Sprung richtig mitnimmt wird es schon recht glatt beim Anbremsen vor dem nächsten Anlieger. (Nein, ich habe mich nicht abgelegt...)

Zudem eine Frage:
Warum sind bei einigen Drops die letzten drei, vier Bretter hochgezogen??? Kommt bei einem Drop nicht so toll. Kann den Sinn dieser baulichen Maßnahme nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Wäre für Aufklärung dankbar...


Außerdem wäre eine ordentliche Beschilderung echt super. Als Neueinsteiger braucht man fast ne 10er Karte bis man sich einigermaßen orientiert hat. 

Einige der Gimmicks sind recht unharmonisch mit grenzwertigen Landungen auf der Freeridestrecke. 

UM KLARZUSTELLEN:
Ich finde es klasse, dass es Osternohe gibt und möchte meinen Beitrag als konstruktive Kritik verstanden wissen...zur Minimierung der Knochenbruchgefahr.

Gruß Staycool


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Juli 2009)

versuch doch einfach mal so zu fahren, dass es harmonisch wird - also nicht immer das Gelände an den fahrstil anpassen, sondern anderst herum. kurz: freeride
dann machen auch "drops" spaß, die nicht ins gehsteigkanten-klischee passen...


----------



## staycool (5. Juli 2009)

Kein Thema,

das hat aber nichts mit "Gehsteigkantenklischee" zu tun, sondern eher damit was erwartbar ist oder eine -böse- Überraschung, wenn du erst merkst, dass die Kante nicht gerade ist, wie sonst überall üblich, wenn dein Hinterrad einen Kick kriegt, wenn du beim ersten Mal einfach nur sicher floaten willst.

und logisch ride free,
nur an solchen Stellen legt es eben unerfahrene Fahrer völlig unnötig ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2009)

Gibts wohl jetzt noch mehr dieser Mikrokikker wie letztes Jahr???

G.


----------



## staycool (5. Juli 2009)

Weiß ich nicht,
war heute zum ersten Mal da,
aber Mikrokicker ist genau der richtige Begriff dafür.....


----------



## Jayson213 (5. Juli 2009)

...oder impulsgeber...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> ...oder impulsgeber...



......das merk ich mir

G.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

staycool schrieb:


> Kein Thema,
> 
> das hat aber nichts mit "Gehsteigkantenklischee" zu tun, sondern eher damit was erwartbar ist oder eine -böse- Überraschung, wenn du erst merkst, dass die Kante nicht gerade ist, wie sonst überall üblich, wenn dein Hinterrad einen Kick kriegt, wenn du beim ersten Mal einfach nur sicher floaten willst.
> 
> ...



genau deswegen schaut man sich alles vorher genau an...dannkannst auch diese "Impulsgeber" richtig einschätzen

Es will ja keiner so Enden wie der Herr der sich letztes JAhr dort beide Handgelenke gebrochen hat ...


----------



## derBen (6. Juli 2009)

Bam!!!;-)


----------



## Golzman (6. Juli 2009)

@Staycool:
Diese Impulsgeber, wie sie hier so passend umschrieben wurden, sind durchaus beabsichtigt und auch sinnvoll. Sie zollen Tribut an die moderne Form des Freeridens, bei der jeder Sprung und jedes Hindernis mit einer gewissen Portion Style, bzw. einem Trick gemeistert werden möchte. Und dieser Miniabsprung erlaubt ein wenig mehr "Airtime" und begünstigt ein aktives Abspringen. Trotzdem ist es möglich sie zu floaten, also quasi einfach drüber zu springen. Das entsprechende Können des Fahrers vorausgesetzt. Außerdem kann mit so einer Lip, wie sie auch genannt wird, ein wesentlich größerer Abstand zwischen Absprung und Landung realisiert werden. Das führt dazu, das aus dem "Drop" ein "Gap" wird, was wiederrum für mehr Tempo bei der Landung führt und somit für den allseits geforderten "Flow" sorgt. Ich hoffe diese Erklärung hilft dir dabei, die Vorgehensweise der Erbauer zu verstehen. Jedem einzelnen kann man es natürlich nicht recht machen. Denjenigen empfehle ich dann immer eben solche Passagen zu umfahren und auf den restlichen Elementen nach seinem Spaß zu suchen.  Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Außerdem hast du die Beschilderung angesprochen.. könntest du das konkretisieren, bzw. hättest du Verbesserungsvorschläge? Die Erbauer sind für solche Informationen sehr dankbar.

In diesem Sinne..     Ride or die

Golzman


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2009)

sie zu floaten?

WHAT`?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> - also nicht immer das Gelände an den fahrstil anpassen, sondern anderst herum...



Also da stimm ich mal 100 + nommal 100% zu.

Drumm hab ich mich auch net weiter über diese komischen im Slopestyltrend ligenden Impulsgeber (muuhaaa) gestörrt.
Hab halt gedacht schei..., des liegt mir net so, müßt ich üben...aber wer übt schon gerne einfach mal so wenns danach 2m runter geht...und halt einfach ne andere Ausfahrten verwendet.

Hab mir aber da letztes Jahr gedacht die Ausfahrt ist doch breit genug um für beides Platz zu haben....für die die einen Impuls brauchen und für die die gerne selber Impulse geben.

@Golzman: -Teilweise muß ich dir da widersprechen. So ein Ding macht aus einem Drop doch kein Gab...ist vorher schon ein Gap oder ein Drop und danach einfach ein Gab oder Drop mit kleinem Mikrokicker.
-Auch ohne so einem Ding ist der gleiche Style möglich...."Entsprechendes Können des Fahrers vorausgesetzt".
-Mit den Impulsgebern habt ihr es auf jedenfall net jeden recht gemacht.....was man ja nun wirklich net kann und sollte...aber dafür wenigen

Aber ich war ja erst einmal bei euch...was dieses Jahr am Wetter in Verbindung mit der blöden Arbeit liegt. Aber ich find den Park voll gut  und laß mich deffinitiv von solchen kleinen Impulsgebern net abschrecken


G.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> sie zu floaten?
> 
> WHAT`?



Stand doch neulich erst in der Freeride - Bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Juli 2009)

die schilder könnten so aussehen:

__________________________________
|              Achtung!                          
|                                                    
|      möglicherweise ist folgender         
|  Strecken- Abschnitt oder Verlauf      
| nicht nach ihren Vorstellungen oder    
| persönlichen Präferenzen gestaltet!    
|__________________________________


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

@keinNamemehrfrei: ich find die Beschilderung mit den Pfeilen ok, was vielleicht möglich wäre das ganz noch farblich abzustimmen - 1 Pfeil grüner Hintergrund, 2 Pfeile gelb (ist ja schon) - 3 Pfeile rot ... 

und vielleicht die SChilder unten beim Haus, neben dem "Verkauf" hinhängen ...


----------



## rockme (6. Juli 2009)

Also mit der Beschilderung habe ich überhaupt kein Problem, kenne den Park allerdings schon seit letztem Jahr. Als "Parkneuling" muss man sich natürlich erst einmal zurechtfinden. Die Blue Line ist allerdings beschildert. Evtl. oben am Liftausstieg ein rechts Freeride und links Downhill wären vielleicht nicht schlecht, muss aber nicht. Und zu den Drops usw. muss ich sagen, daß ich da äußerst zufrieden bin. So viele verschiedene Drops und Kicker in die Strecke integriert hat ja nicht einmal der Geißkopf. Dadurch, daß ich kein Profi bin und erst seit 2 Jahren fahre, muss ich sagen, daß, wenn man öfter nach Osternohe fährt, man sich dort wunderbar nach und nach steigern kann. Darüberhinaus bin ich schnell wieder oben, um es gleich wieder zu probieren, was ich wesentlich spassiger finde, als Stunden an irgendeinem Sprungturm zu verbringen.


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Stand doch neulich erst in der Freeride - Bravo



ich geb ungern geld für schund aus der eh schon veraltet ist.


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich geb ungern geld für schund aus der eh schon veraltet ist.



deswegn Bravo - kaufs mir auch nur wegen den Bildchen ... lesen kann ich noch nicht ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Juli 2009)

@Janson^2

_lies doch mal hinter dem schild...

... da steht nämlich, dass man nicht so viel auf schilder kucken soll, sondern auf seinen weg - dann klappt´s auch mit´n fahrn besser_

soll aber nicht heißen dass alles perfekt ist, aber es dauerts halt a bissl bis so eine Strecke wächst und sich entwickelt... die is noch nicht mal 1 jahr alt, in dem alter haben wir noch alle in die hose gekackt...


----------



## thaper (6. Juli 2009)

toller vergleich -.-


----------



## freireiter82 (6. Juli 2009)

tach auch..

war jetzt 7 oder 8 mal in osternohe, und muss sagen find die strecken und vorallem die kombinierbarkeit der einzelnen abschnitte echt super gelungen. da ich selbst was das freeriden betrifft noch auf dem aufsteigenden ast bin, sind die steigerungsmöglichkeiten echt spitze.

das mit den farbigen schildern halt ich aber auch für ne gute und sinnvolle idee. 
ich find mich zwar gut zurecht, aber es sind ja öfters mal osternohe-neulinge da. und am anfang musst ich öfters mal den anker werfen.
ist aber nur nen vorschlag, und soll auch so verstanden werden 

also, bis denne


----------



## mauwges (6. Juli 2009)

Was kommt als nächstes?
Chickenlines für die Chickenlines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staycool (6. Juli 2009)

So so,
erregte Diskussion losgetreten...

Die Kombinierbarkeit der Hindernisse des Parks ist bei näherer Kenntnis super. Beim ersten Ankommen chaotisch. 

Ich weiß nicht, was das Ziel der Betreiber ist?

Ich denke mal es ist in seinem Sinne, wenn es möglichst viele Biker in Kombination mit viel Spaß und möglichst wenigen Unfällen gibt.

Wenn Leute wie ich, die einigermaßen sicher biken ohne allerdings tollen Style zu haben, 150km anfahren und etwas moderate Kritik äußern, stören, sollte der Park besser als Vereinsgelände angelegt werden.

Überall wo ich als langjähriger Biker, aber letztjähriger Freeride-Beginner hinkam, gab es eine Markierung (Beerfelden), oder kleine Karten plus Infos in den Shops (Leogang, Saalbach, Geißkopf, Wagrain.) 
Ich habe gestern beim Ankommen oben einige angesprochen wie denn die Steecken so seien und sehr unterschiedliche Auskünfte bekommen, wurde vorm heftigen Downhill gewarnt, der eigentlich prima zu fahren ist bis auf zwei, drei Schlüsselstellen und bekam einige schüttelnde Köpfe "sie hätten auch keinen Plan, wären neu hier und das wäre alles etwas unübersichtlich".

In Osternohe kommt man oben an und muss ohne sich vorher informieren zu können, erstmal abfahren und eine Line finden. Das ist für Beginner sehr heftig und war auch für mich recht abenteuerlich gestern, da oftmals andere Biker seitlich meinen Weg kreuzten, was natürlich auch noch Konzentration erfordert.

Ich fände drei klar markierte farbige Lines im klassischen blau schwarz rot prima beim Freeride. Lediglich einige Pfeile würden da schon genügen. Das ist einfach auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt, der das Kennenlernen sehr erleichtern würde.

Ein solcher "Impulsgeber" an der einen Stelle, wo eine kleine Northshore zum Umfahren ist, dann ein kleiner, nicht sehr hoher Drop mit Lippe und ganz links das Profigap zum Selbstzerlegen für sich Überschätzende, ist leider nicht so einfach zu inspizieren, da man da gern ein wenig dumm im Weg steht an der schmalen Stelle, wenn  man einfach stehenbleibt, hat vor vier Wochen meinem wesentlich erfahreneren Buddy eine Schulterecksgelenksabsprengung beschert, just beim ersten eher passiven Run. Ihr könnt euch denken was der jetzt von solchen "Impulsgebern" hält.

Ja ja wir kennen alle das Risiko, kein Gejammer, trotzdem sind acht Wochen Pause wegen eines Impulsgebers etwas Bescheidenes...und auch ich kam gestern beim ersten Überqueren heftig in die Kompression (Was war denn das jetzt???) und mir wurde klar das diese Shore sehr viel aktiver gefahren werden muss als ein grader Drop...

Nochmal: Dies ist konstruktive Kritik!!!  Ich fand es  gestern gegen Ende klasse mit immer mehr Flow und Begeisterung nach dem ich mir meine personal Line gestrickt hatte. 

Gruß Staycool


----------



## Jayson213 (6. Juli 2009)

@staycool: Ich glaub, da hattest du dann mit mir und Golzman kurz geredet.Wenn es so ist haben wir darauf aufmerksam gemacht das der Downhill schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist und deutlich mit 3pfeilen markiert/ausgeschildert ist.Wenn man Leute nicht kennt, oder ihr Können schlecht einschätzen kann, sagt man schließlich nicht "alles easy, einfach laufen lassen->passiert nix!" sondern versucht eher schon den tatsächlichen Anspruch darzustellen.Wenn auch manchmal evtl ein bißchen zu doll oder zu wenig.Hängt wie gesagt vom Können des Fragenden ab.
Welche stelle du gemeint hast ist mir im übrigen noch unklar, wo der Unfall passiert ist. 

Und es ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Betreiber ein chaotisches Netzwerk an Strecken anzubieten, im Gegenteil! Wie man nach ein paar Abfahrten merkt ergibt sich eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, die ich so noch in keinem anderen Park gesehen habe.Das war sicherlich der Anspruch der dahinter steckt, damit Jeder die für sich individuell spaßigste Line findet! 

in dem sinn...


----------



## staycool (6. Juli 2009)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> @staycool: Ich glaub, da hattest du dann mit mir und Golzman kurz geredet.Wenn es so ist haben wir darauf aufmerksam gemacht das der Downhill schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist und deutlich mit 3pfeilen markiert/ausgeschildert ist.Wenn man Leute nicht kennt, oder ihr Können schlecht einschätzen kann, sagt man schließlich nicht "alles easy, einfach laufen lassen->passiert nix!" sondern versucht eher schon den tatsächlichen Anspruch darzustellen.Wenn auch manchmal evtl ein bißchen zu doll oder zu wenig.Hängt wie gesagt vom Können des Fragenden ab.
> Welche stelle du gemeint hast ist mir im übrigen noch unklar, wo der Unfall passiert ist.
> 
> Und es ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Betreiber ein chaotisches Netzwerk an Strecken anzubieten, im Gegenteil! Wie man nach ein paar Abfahrten merkt ergibt sich eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, die ich so noch in keinem anderen Park gesehen habe.Das war sicherlich der Anspruch der dahinter steckt, damit Jeder die für sich individuell spaßigste Line findet!
> ...



Also ich bin der "etwas ältere große Brocken" mit dem As-X und der weißen 66. Ich kann dich jetzt nicht zuordnen, würde aber gerne mal mit dir eine Runde drehen irgendwann im Sommer, um mir nicht alle Geheimnisse des Parks selbst erschließen zu müssen. Und einen Downhill etwas "gefährlicher" darzustellen, ist definitiv der bessere Weg als umgekehrt.

Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: 
- Es macht Spaß in Osternohe
- Mehr Markierung mit drei "Musterlines" würde Neuankömmlingen sehr helfen. Ich konnte im Freeride nur die drei Pfeile finden nach der Wiese. Blue Line???
- unerwartete kurze Kicks sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und "unfallfördernd"

Unfallstelle: Freeride: dreier Shore: rechts zum Umfahren ohne Drop relativ schmal, in der Mitte kleiner Drop mit Actionlippe und Kick aufs Hinterrad beim passiven Drüberrollen am Schluss und links das nur mit angemessenem Speed fahrbare Gap...

im selben Sinne wie du,
Spaß! Adrenalin und  möglichst wenig Abgänge (bes. mit schweren Folgen.....)

Gruß Staycool


----------



## LaKoS (6. Juli 2009)

Wie ich das erste Mal in Nohe war, bin ich einmal langsam runtergefahren und hab mir die ganzen Obstacles näher angeschaut beim zweiten Mal dann die ersten Dinger gefahren...und dann halt immer mehr mitgenommen und mir meine eigene Line zusammengebastelt! Eine Beschilderung wie ich finde, ist doch eh sekundär wer hat da schon Zeit irgendwo nach Schildern zu suchen ob man das jetzt fahren kann oder nicht! Ich meine wenn du da in der Gegend rumguckst fördert das viel mehr deine Unfallgefahr! 

Und das eine Gap das du ansprichst wird bestimmt das mit dem Krokodil sein oder? Aber wie willst da ohne "Impulsgeber" sonst rüberkommen? 

Aber wie in deiner Signatur schon steht: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft...


----------



## dragon-777 (6. Juli 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Wie ich das erste Mal in Nohe war, bin ich einmal langsam runtergefahren und hab dir die ganzen Obstacles näher angeschaut beim zweiten Mal dann die ersten Dinger gefahren...und dann halt immer mehr mitgenommen und mir meine eigene Line zusammengebastelt! Eine Beschilderung wie ich finde, ist doch eh sekundär wer hat da schon Zeit irgendwo nach Schildern zu suchen ob man das jetzt fahren kann oder nicht! Ich meine wenn du da in der Gegend rumguckst fördert das viel mehr deine Unfallgefahr!
> 
> Und das eine Gap das du ansprichst wird bestimmt das mit dem Krokodil sein oder? Aber wie willst da ohne "Impulsgeber" sonst rüberkommen?
> 
> Aber wie in deiner Signatur schon steht: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft...



So ging's mir auch. Schilder wären zwar nicht schlecht gewesen, aber der Parkplatz ist doch immer voll mit Leuten, die einem 'ne vernüftige Antwort geben. Und so riesig ist's ja auch nicht, dass man Tage brauchen würde, um sich alles ansehen zu können.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Juli 2009)

mehr oder weniger anderes Thema:
bei wem hat denn das kroki schon mal zu *gebissen *und was ist passiert???

*erster:* HR-Felge gerissen aber ohne Platten und ohne Sturz, einschlag war auch keiner spürbar- habs erst gmerkt, als ich über "hubbel gfahren" bin, wo gar keine waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> @Janson^2
> 
> _lies doch mal hinter dem schild...
> 
> ...



glaub mir, ich schau nach vorne und nicht hinter SChilder 

und ich find Osti super gelungen, bin seit der Eröffnung regelmäßig dort, und Park entwickelt sich schön konsequent weiter...
Habs leider verpasst mir ne SaisonTicket zu holen, werd ich aber next year machen ... 

Support your local park


----------



## psx0407 (7. Juli 2009)

... ich war nun in dieser saison mittlerweile 5x in osternohe und find´s sehr schön dort.

gerade diese zwanglose atmosphäre, das nette personal, die überschaubare anzahl an bikern und die vielfalt der strecken machen für mich das interessante dort aus.

da passt es absolut, daß es keine "festen" strecken gibt, sondern sich jeder seine "runs" so zusammenbauen kann, wie es ihm in den kram bzw. zu seinem leistungsniveau passt.

beim ersten besuch habe ich mich auch erstmal bei mehreren abfahrten im gelände an den verschiedensten hindernissen orientieren müssen. mittlerweile überlege ich mir bei jeder liftfahrt, welche kombination von hindernissen ich bei der nächsten abfahrt fahren werde. so wird fast jede abfahrt anders und auch das "messlatte höhersetzen" ist einfach möglich, indem man nur ein "neues" hindernis in gerade diese abfahrt einbaut. einige runs später kommt halt dann das nächste dran.   

schön auch, daß sich ständig was im park tut. bisher war bei jedem meiner besuche was neues da. ein zeichen dafür, daß sich die verantwortlichen nicht mit dem bisher erreichten zufrieden geben. 

bis zum nächsten mal !


----------



## mauwges (7. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger anderes Thema:
> bei wem hat denn das kroki schon mal zu *gebissen *und was ist passiert???
> 
> *erster:* HR-Felge gerissen aber ohne Platten und ohne Sturz, einschlag war auch keiner spürbar- habs erst gmerkt, als ich über "hubbel gfahren" bin, wo gar keine waren...



Ach was - du auch?
Ist mir vor ~3 Wochen auch passiert .
Ganz genauso - fast nix gemerkt - nur die Auslaufzone fühlte sich holprig an 

@staycool:
Es ist schon richtig, dass so eine "Lip" eine böse Überraschung sein kann. Was ich aber nicht verstehe warum du die Hindernisse fährst ohne sie vorher genau inspiziert zu haben. Genau inspizieren heißt absteigen, Bike beiseite stellen und zu Fuß erkunden.
Das es keine klaren Lines gibt (Differenzierung zwischen Freeride und Downhill ausgenommen) ist in meinen Augen die absolute Stärke des Parks. Ich habe bislang noch keinen Park gesehen, der auf so wenig Raum so viele Obstacles und Variations- sowie Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten bietet wie hier.  (An der Stelle ein dickes Lob an alle beteiligten.)
Und sag mir jetzt nicht, dass Geißkopf oder Leogang gut beschildert sind. In Leogang springen se dir auch von der Seite aus einem Drop heraus in die Spur und am Geißkopf gibts mittlerweile eine gute Beschilderung - aber vor nem Jahr war da nüscht.
Das wichtige ist aber nicht einfach drauf los heizen sondern erstmal orientieren und Strecke kennenlernen - das betrifft die Linie genauso wie die generelle Streckenführung. Denn nichts ist blöder als "Wie ich stehe hier schlecht!? Hier ist doch nix! Was? Ach das ist die Landung von der 3 m höheren und 5 Meter entfernten Kante da vorne!? Oh!"


----------



## Dropperl (7. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger anderes Thema:
> bei wem hat denn das kroki schon mal zu *gebissen *und was ist passiert???
> 
> *erster:* HR-Felge gerissen aber ohne Platten und ohne Sturz, einschlag war auch keiner spürbar- habs erst gmerkt, als ich über "hubbel gfahren" bin, wo gar keine waren...



Dritter 
größerer Einschlag; Dämpfer butt..., relativ glimpfliche ausgegangener Sturz


----------



## staycool (7. Juli 2009)

mauwges schrieb:


> @staycool:
> Es ist schon richtig, dass so eine "Lip" eine böse Überraschung sein kann. Was ich aber nicht verstehe warum du die Hindernisse fährst ohne sie vorher genau inspiziert zu haben. Genau inspizieren heißt absteigen, Bike beiseite stellen und zu Fuß erkunden.
> Das es keine klaren Lines gibt (Differenzierung zwischen Freeride und Downhill ausgenommen) ist in meinen Augen die absolute Stärke des Parks. Ich habe bislang noch keinen Park gesehen, der auf so wenig Raum so viele Obstacles und Variations- sowie Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten bietet wie hier.  (An der Stelle ein dickes Lob an alle beteiligten.)
> Und sag mir jetzt nicht, dass Geißkopf oder Leogang gut beschildert sind. In Leogang springen se dir auch von der Seite aus einem Drop heraus in die Spur und am Geißkopf gibts mittlerweile eine gute Beschilderung - aber vor nem Jahr war da nüscht.
> Das wichtige ist aber nicht einfach drauf los heizen sondern erstmal orientieren und Strecke kennenlernen - das betrifft die Linie genauso wie die generelle Streckenführung. Denn nichts ist blöder als "Wie ich stehe hier schlecht!? Hier ist doch nix! Was? Ach das ist die Landung von der 3 m höheren und 5 Meter entfernten Kante da vorne!? Oh!"



*Alles richtig, was du schreibst!*

Nur bei einem 70cm Drop an einer engen Stelle, den man aus den Augenwinkeln zweimal gesehen und umfahren hat, normalerweise  recht locker fährt und dessen "Lippe" man eben peripher nicht gesehen hat, ist man halt überrascht. Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht, dass du immer und überall jeden Quadratzentimeter checkst.

Ich finde die Stelle gefährlich, weil sie eben gerade so harmlos wirkt... ansonsten ist der Freeride in Osternohe sehr interessant gestaltet und abwechsungsreicher als der Geißkopf, dessen Freerideline bei Regen zur extrem krassen Matschbahn wird. Dafür ist der Downhill am Geißkopf meiner Meinung nach super;  jeder Park hat so seine Stärken...

Außerdem ist das Thema inzwischen recht ausdiskutiert. Als eher "alter" spätbegonnener Freerider ist man eben vielleicht etwas mehr für sicherheitstechnische Fragen sensibilisiert, wie viele der jungen (viel besser und angstfreieren) Hüpfer, die weder Familie noch Job im Kreuz haben und bei einem heftigen Abstieg eben ihre Zeit im Krankenhaus und bei der Reha einfach absitzen.

==> also meine Beiträge einfach nur als Anregung und mögliche Verbesserungsvorschläge für einen sehr schönen und liebevoll angelegten, aber noch sicherer gestaltbaren Park ansehen...

Komme gerne wieder, wenn mich keiner haut...

Gruß Staycool


----------



## rockme (7. Juli 2009)

staycool schrieb:


> Komme gerne wieder, wenn mich keiner haut...
> 
> Gruß Staycool


 
Keine Sorge, da wird nicht gehaut .


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Juli 2009)

Jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu!
Aber ich fass mich kurz!

*OSTERNOHE IS ECHT GUT!*

War bisher 1x dort und bin begeistert. Sehr vielseitig in der Auswahl, also welche Line man sich auf der Freeride aussucht und halt auch schön zum steigern.
Für mich als Anfäger hat sichs total gelohnt. Zum Schluss hab ich den Drop von oben gesehen ganz rechts im oberen Teil der Freeride sogar gepackt. Beim nächsten Mal wird das z. B. bissle gefestigt usw...also ich freu mich schon. 
Leider war die Kamera relativ mies. Die Bilder sind net wirklich gut geworden. Aber als Beweisfotos können se ruhig herhalten.


----------



## mauwges (7. Juli 2009)

staycool schrieb:


> *Alles richtig, was du schreibst!*
> 
> Nur bei einem 70cm Drop an einer engen Stelle, den man aus den Augenwinkeln zweimal gesehen und umfahren hat, normalerweise  recht locker fährt und dessen "Lippe" man eben peripher nicht gesehen hat, ist man halt überrascht. Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht, dass du immer und überall jeden Quadratzentimeter checkst.
> 
> ...



Junger Hüpfer? Das höre ich gerne (da ichs nicht mehr bin ;-).

Bzgl. Streckenbesichtigung. Ist schon richtig - ich kuck mir auch nicht zu 100% immer alles ganz genau an sondern riskiere es dann eben. Aber das ist der Punkt. Es ist in diesem Augenblick eine bewusste Entscheidung es zu riskieren. Da entzieht man sich selbst die Grundlage sich nach erlebter Überraschung für selbige nicht verantworlich sein zu wollen.

Aber seis drum.
Geiler Park!


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (7. Juli 2009)

Osternohe rockt einfach!!!

Jede Menge Abwechslung und super nette Leute. Und im Vergleich zu anderen Parks kümmert man sich dort wenigstens um Streckenpflege und -neubau.


----------



## staycool (7. Juli 2009)

mauwges schrieb:


> Aber das ist der Punkt. Es ist in diesem Augenblick eine bewusste Entscheidung es zu riskieren. Da entzieht man sich selbst die Grundlage sich nach erlebter Überraschung für selbige nicht verantworlich sein zu wollen.
> 
> Aber seis drum.
> Geiler Park!



Korrekt argumentiert, ich gebe auch keine Verantwortung ab oder weiter, sondern falle wenn schon höchstselber aufs Maul auf meine eigenen Knochen... und natürlich -seien wir doch mal ehrlich- ist der Moment der Gefahr, wenn man etwas Neues wagt, eines der Dinge die dem Freeriden den Kick schlechthin geben.

Manches Risiko würde ich halt gerne vorher schon etwas besser abwägen wollen...

Wenn du auch schon zu den Ü40 Freeridern zählen solltest, wärst du ein idealer Partner, um mit mir mal ne Runde in Osternohe zu fahren und deine Kenntnis des Parks weiterzugeben

Gruß Staycool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. Juli 2009)

das hat doch mim alter nix zu tun - in o-nohe fahren ein paar einschlägige typen rum u.a. in fachkreisen auch "crazy old man" genannt, da schlackern die meisten u-40 jährigen mit den ohren...


----------



## staycool (7. Juli 2009)

Ja ja die 1960er Jahrgänge hatten was.... und waren vorallem noch richtig viele...

Aber Fakt ist auch, das alle Parks mehr Spaß zu zweit oder dritt machen, deshalb werde ich wenn ich das nächste Mal nach Osternohe fahre entweder einen Buddy mitbringen oder hier mal anfunken, wer Lust und Zeit hat mit mir eine oder wenn es gut passt auch viele Runden zu drehen. und ev. ein chen trinken am Schluss...

Alleine ist man zwar unabhängiger, aber geteilter Spaß ist doppelter Spaß...

In diesem Sinne werde ich jetzt noch ein bisschen die Line unseres Homsspots erweitern...

"Ride and dig..."

Gruß Staycool


----------



## S*P*J (7. Juli 2009)

wo ist nur unser Ü40 Freerider UDO?


----------



## thaper (8. Juli 2009)

darum Fahrens auch in osternohe. 
Herrlich


----------



## Bierklau (10. Juli 2009)

zur Einstimmung auf´s shredden am Weekend....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3836918"]Days of Thunder 2009 Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## More...wood (10. Juli 2009)

Hey da war am So einer mit ner cam an den zwei drops wo se die steine reingemacht haben gestanden, gibts des video irgendwo zu sehen??


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Juli 2009)

wie sind die verhältnisse? sehr schmierig?


----------



## stefschiffer (10. Juli 2009)

war heut dort.
Verhältnisse sind gut, nicht zu schmierig!


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Juli 2009)

auch bei sponaten regen güssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefschiffer (10. Juli 2009)

Es hat kurz vorher geregnet!


----------



## hast (10. Juli 2009)

hi, 
die blue line und manche Sprünge waren noch aweng rutschig aber sonst waren gute Verhältnisse

mfg stefan


----------



## Bierklau (12. Juli 2009)

@ Streckenzustand / waren gestern ein bißchen shredden in Osternohe, die Strecken sind furztrocken...alles fahrbar...es gibt neue Ideen und auch den Willen es zu bauen...mehr sag ich noch nicht. Laßt Euch mal überaschen...

@ Helferfest / Vielen Dank nochmal von allen Freeride-Stammtischlern für die Party!!!


----------



## dragon-777 (12. Juli 2009)

War gestern auch kurz in Osternohe. Boden sehr geil, noch nicht staubtrocken aber extrem guter Gripp. Neue Freeride-Strecke ist witzig, ein paar schöne Kurven am Rand des "alten" Freeride entlang. Steinplatten im unteren Abschnitt sind zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber deutlich besser als die Krater vom An- bzw. Dauerbremsen. Gemein ist der neue Kicker vor den Anliegerkurven...
Bin gespannt, was sonst noch kommt, wird auf jeden Fall nicht langweilig.


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Juli 2009)

war gestern auch unten 

klasse


----------



## Smourock17 (12. Juli 2009)

sehr geiler tag heute. wetter und boden perfekt.

war war denn der fotograph an den dh-anliegern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCoilAiR (13. Juli 2009)

der bike park gehört mal ueberhollt bzw die loecher gestopft is ja net mal mehr schoen da die strecken sind wie soll man sagen totes im eimer !!!!


----------



## thaper (13. Juli 2009)

wow. die ersten beschwerden das nicht mehr alles glatt geleckt ist sondern mal ein bisl realer wird?


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juli 2009)

genau, ich persönlich würd auch nen Weg runterteeren.........


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2009)

Hmmm...manche Leute sind wohl aufm Radweg besser aufgehoben...zumindest wenn der keine Schlaglöcher hat


----------



## Smourock17 (13. Juli 2009)

pfff ^^ die strecken sind überüberholt.

schmeiss da mal noch 50t Felsen in DH, dann wärs perfekt


----------



## Bierklau (13. Juli 2009)

BlueCoilAiR schrieb:


> der bike park gehört mal ueberhollt bzw die loecher gestopft is ja net mal mehr schoen da die strecken sind wie soll man sagen totes im eimer !!!!



Hey Leute, Ihr fahrt Moutainbike & habt mehr als genug Federweg...wenn Dir Osternohe zu ruppig ist fahr mal nach Wildbad oder zumindest an den O-kopf, selbst B-mais...wenn sich diese Stimmen durchsetzen, haben wir bald überall die tollen Rasensteine, weil manche Leute mit 200mm+ zu dussligen sind über ein paar Bremswellen zu heizen...Sry, aber langsam kann ich es echt nicht mehr hören...hatten wir das nicht schon mal ???...Sprünge ja, aber nicht so groß und bloß keine Doubles, Anlieger ja, aber nur mit einfacher Anfahrt und ohne Bremswellen, die DH zu einfach und flowig, jetzt wieder zu holprig...Sry, aber this sucks!!!


----------



## thaper (13. Juli 2009)

ich find die dh immernoch zu glattgeleckt. flowig ja. aber auch ruppige strecken können flowig sein.


----------



## More...wood (13. Juli 2009)

Ich mag auch die Bremswellen... Eingelenker an die Macht


----------



## rockme (13. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich find die dh immernoch zu glattgeleckt. flowig ja. aber auch ruppige strecken können flowig sein.


 
Man kann es halt nur ganz schlecht jedem recht machen. Natürlich hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Z.B. kann man die Downhillstrecke in Osternohe vom Anspruch her nicht mit beispielsweise der Downhillstrecke in Bischofsmais vergleichen. Jedoch sind da auch ganz andere örtliche Gegebenheiten gegeben . Ich denk mal das man nicht überall alles machen kann und schon gar nicht für jeden .


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2009)

bin für osternohe... der park macht super viel spass. so wie er ist 

das mit dem meckern , den bremswellen, dem flow, die fehlenden steine, nein zu viele steine, der dh ist kein dh sondern nur ein grosser Dirtjump park, alleine bis zur MIttelstation über 20 sprünge !=?
achja was war noch bei regen geschlossen etc.... 
kann man in jedem thread zu jedem park lesen. nicht persönlich nehmen. 

mtb fahren ist immernoch ein outdoor sport bis jetzt. und da entstehen nunmal bremswellen .... pff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCoilAiR (13. Juli 2009)

jo so wars auchnet direkt gemeint das er schlecht is osternohe ansich isn guter bikepark aber sollten oeffter Wartungsarbeiten vornehmen.


----------



## More...wood (13. Juli 2009)

...mh ich wäre für nen Kaffeeautomat oben beim Liftaustieg xD


----------



## thaper (13. Juli 2009)

ich finde osternohe is super gewartet.


wenn man da schon kritik übt sollte man nicht in bikeparks wie wildbad oder so schaun


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2009)

das meinte ich damit.  (also haben uns irgendwie schon verstanden )

der zustand ist sehr gut im vergleich zum 
-geisskopf über den ja nur geschimpft wird
-o'gau  das irgendwie auch nur noch geschimpft wird 
-oder ochsenkopf, der etwas stein haltig ist 
sehr gut . 
gebaut wird auch viel . 
in den bach fallen kann man auch  wenn man irgendwie den zeilsprung leicht schief an-landet  
was will man mehr


----------



## thaper (13. Juli 2009)

hm meinst du den bachsprung auf der DH?

ich frag mich immernoch wie ich es geschafft hab da kurz nach der kurve im 2. rennlauf vom pedal abzurutschen und dann onefoot abgsprungen glandet und weitgefahrn bin. naja habs eigentlich nicht so mit den tricks.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2009)

nein ich mein das lezte double... ganz unten schon ohne wald. zielsprung hald. 

da wenn man ge-whipped landet.... erwischt man durchaus mal den bach (wusste davor auch nicht das da überhaupt so ein graben ist..   )

einer aus osternohe meinte er würd den bach jetzt gerne tom-bach nennen


----------



## staycool (13. Juli 2009)

Osternohe ist prima gewartet im vgl. zu anderen Parks. Eher ein bisschen zu gut... lieber Bremswellen als diese komischen Betonsteine imho weiß man bei Bremswellen zumindestens was auf einen zukommt. Bei Betonsteinen zwecks Glätte bei Feuchtigkeit nicht....

Also bitte bloß nicht mehr von den Dingern, oder soll man den Kurs auch mit dem Treckingrad fahren können?

Gruß Staycool


----------



## Smourock17 (14. Juli 2009)

diese Betonböden auf dem freeride sind ein bissl tricky. fand ich aber nicht weiter schlimm, kann man beim anbremsen schön reinsliden.

den Schotter unten im Freeride find ich gut. Is bissl rutischger aber dafür suckts ned so auf wenns mal nass is.

Der DH is halt recht unspektakulär aber dafür sackschnell. wie gesagt jetzt da es vor den Anliegern langsam Bremswellen gibt und in der Mittelpassage beim kleinen Steilstück auch langsam die Felsen rausschauen machts mehr und mehr Spaß.

Is ein super Kompromiss aus Fahrbarkeit und Fahrspass geworden, selten nen Track erlebt auf dem ich mit meinen Slopestyle Kumpelz im Gepäck runterballer und wir am Ende alle ne geile abfahrt hatten.


----------



## VeilSide (14. Juli 2009)

Ich finds sehr geil was die Leute in Osternohe geleistet haben 
Und man sieht eigentlich immer die Bekannten Gesichter, die sich die Strecke anschaun, kleinere Löcher zubuddeln, oder Regenwasser an ungünstigen Stellen aus dem Weg "räumen".



> diese Betonböden auf dem freeride sind ein bissl tricky. fand ich aber nicht weiter schlimm, kann man beim anbremsen schön reinsliden.



Die find ich mittlerweile sogar richtig nice. Bin nur das erste mal wie sonst auch reingekommen und das war mir fast ein wenig zu schnell. Aber wie du schon sagt, ist super zum reinsliden und im schlimmsten Fall stoppt man beim sliden mit dem Hinterrad in der Kurve, sodass man auch keinen Abgang macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (14. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt zwar nicht der Super-Experte, weil noch nicht solange in Bikeparks unterwegs, aber ich war am Sonntag in Osternohe und kenne auch Geißkopf und Willingen und mir hat's super Gefallen. Ich fand's vor allem überraschend, daß es überhaupt nicht schlammig war 
Die Jungs von der Bergwacht waren auch supernett  Die hab ich leider besser kennengelernt als mir lieb war...


----------



## Smourock17 (14. Juli 2009)

du warst der für den sie am Sonntag nachmittag ausgerückt sind?


----------



## KrissiRu (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich war die Glückliche  Warst Du auch da?
War aber zum Glück nicht so dramatisch. Konnten selber in's Krankenhaus fahren und mit 5 Stichen war alles wieder gerichtet. War auch ne saudämliche Aktion...


----------



## Smourock17 (16. Juli 2009)

na aber hallo. (Sunday, türk. Fox-TEE, helm ausm fotoalbum)

wo hat´s dich denn zerrissen?


----------



## KrissiRu (16. Juli 2009)

Ziemlich weit oben noch. Ungefähr nach dem 3. Northshore, wo's wieder flach wird. Wie gesagt, total dämlich, weil da war garnichts  
Wollte rechts rum, bin mitm Knieschoner am Lenker hängengeblieben (wie auch immer ich das geschafft habe) und dann hat's mich geschmissen. Dachte nix passiert, guck dann aber unter den Schoner und seh nen Riesencutt und meine halbe Kniescheibe bis aufn Knochen... Zu berghoch und zur Notaufnahme bin ich aber selbständig gekommen, war also nicht sooo dramatisch... 
...Hm, werden uns sicher gesehen haben, aber bei dem Helm klingelt's bei mir jetzt grade nicht


----------



## mauwges (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie war den die Streckenbeschaffenheit heute?
Will Morgen fahren gehen habe aber nicht wirklich Lust auf eine
Schlammschlacht...


Viele GRüße
MArkus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (18. Juli 2009)

dann kannst daham bleibn^^


----------



## ulli! (18. Juli 2009)

jedes mal wenn ich ausm fenster schau denk ich mir zum glück muss/sollte ich lernen...
saisonkarte olé olé


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juli 2009)

beim lernen bin dabei...

ab mittwoch kanns aber von mir aus _*sommer*_ werden...

dann hör ich auch auf jeden früh meine regentänze zu machen...


----------



## manticora (19. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> dann hör ich auch auf jeden früh meine regentänze zu machen...



Ach du steckst hinter dem Mistwetter...
Knut


----------



## mauwges (19. Juli 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> dann hör ich auch auf jeden früh meine regentänze zu machen...



Sag mir doch mal bitte, wie dein Prof heißt - ich glaube ich muss da mal mit ihm reden...

So ein Ultra-BeS...-Wetter.
Der Bock steht mit neuen Pneus im Keller - dann doch den Familienausflug (die werden sich freuen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (19. Juli 2009)

ja, nee is scho kakke so´n wetter aber für mich persönich ists echt besser so - ich werd nämlich immer so depri wenns draußen sooo schön is und ich lernen muss (doofe sommersemester...)


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Juli 2009)

m0in MoiN,

hat gepisst letzte Nacht? Wie ist der Boden momentan in Northshorenohe?

Danke schon mal 

Chris


----------



## Lumpi247 (25. Juli 2009)

Is doch eigentlich egal wies aussieht, ich hab die Schnauze voll von diesem Wetter! Mann, jedes Wochenende! Wir gehen jetzt einfach mal das Radl schnappen und hoch zum Buck! Ride On


----------



## ringo14 (25. Juli 2009)

war heut dort und die bedingungen waren super!!! auch ein kurzer schauer macht nix...und morgen kann ma auch richtig gas geben. das was von oben kommt is ja nur wasser ihr _zuckerstücke_!!!


----------



## mac960 (27. Juli 2009)

nee....weder bike´s noch kleidung !! werkzeug,verpflegung und hilfsbereite menschen sind aber am start ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (27. Juli 2009)

@ local Hero...Kim im Interview und wie ich grad gehört habe auch aktuell neue Deutsche Meisterin...Glückwunsch

http://www.tollesthueringen.de/eintrag/nachrichten-sport/tollkuehne-springer-auf-drahteseln/6008/


----------



## Smourock17 (27. Juli 2009)

Thihihi goldigs mala


----------



## ulli! (28. Juli 2009)

hat hier einer nen aigner geldbeutel gefunden?
finderlohn inbegriffen
gruss ulli


----------



## monstersgame (2. August 2009)

Osternohe ist super


----------



## ulli! (4. August 2009)

war zuwenig los oder warum wird in den schulferien am donnerstag (laut gästebuch & öffnungszeiten) nich aufgemacht?


----------



## Tabibuschua (15. August 2009)

ich schau heut raus! letz fetz! :]


----------



## dragon-777 (15. August 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> ich schau heut raus! letz fetz! :]



Ja, ich mache mich heute Mittag auch mal auf den Weg.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. August 2009)

und auf den weg machen lohnt sich auch!

für alle slopestyler, dirt begeisterten und alles was sonst noch gerne in der luft ist wurde auf der unteren wiese neben den tables eine zweite line mit holzrampen(vgl. obere wiese nur etwas kleiner) gezaubert.

und für die jenigen, die lieber fahren, wurden unten - also gaaanz unten die anlieger vermehrt und etwas attraktiver gemacht...

Danke an http://www.eightinch.de/ 
den bagger-baggerer, santacruzer und natürlich an Schiffer und seinen Rüttler.


----------



## Tabibuschua (15. August 2009)

jau fetten Dank an die Schaufler und (Er-)Bauer (nicht falsch verstehen ;]) !
Es wird ständig an der Strecke gearbeitet, Anlieger werden erhöht, neue Jumps, sehr schön ! war fein heute :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (15. August 2009)

Hatte heute "Osternohe Premiere"...und muß sagen, hat Spaß gemacht!
Schöner, kleiner Spielplatz, der anscheinend echt gut gepflegt wird.
....komme wieder


----------



## SchrottRox (15. August 2009)

Jou, war wieder richtig goil heute. Da nehm ich gerne die 300 km auf den Tacho...

Bilder kommen morgen. Musste aus über 200 aussortieren  Sind nicht alle gut geworden aber so 160 Stück stelle ich bei Picasa rein - wenn auch die Hälfte nicht sooo dolle scharf geworden sind. Lag mit Sicherheit nicht am Foddo 

Hoffentlich gehts dem Jungen einigermassen gut, welchen es im DH zerlegt hatte

Eins vielleicht vorweg:


----------



## zuspät (16. August 2009)

hi war gestern auch mal wieder im park unterwegs
wie immer: nette gespräche, freundliche mitarbeiter, tolle fahrer
und ich war mal wieder zu blöd mich den lift hochziehn zu lassen
und heil die dh-strecke runter zu kommen

gute besserung an den gestürtzten dhler


----------



## SchrottRox (16. August 2009)

Sodele...die Bilder von gestern sind online und unter folgendem link zu finden:
http://picasaweb.google.de/tintenklexxer/Osternohe15082009#

Ein paar wenige sind recht gut gelungen - ist immer wieder ziemlich schwierig im Wald gute Bilder zu machen ohne externen Blitz. Aber gut, war ja auch zum Biken da...

Wer sich findet und die volle Auflösung möchte, kurze PN mit Bildnummer und emailadresse - schicke ich gerne zu.


----------



## Dulo (16. August 2009)

Wir waren gestern und heute da und ich muss sagen war echt klasse, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ich musste aber feststellen das Hardtail-fahren besonders in Osternohe ziemlich auf die Gelenke geht , war in Bischofsmais nicht ganz so krass wie gestern und heute .
Naja langsam komm ich ja in des Alter, in dem man Fully fährt um seine Knochen zu schonen 
Auch von mir gute Besserung an den gestürzten Dhler und an den heut bei den Dirts gestürzten Fahrer.


----------



## P3 Killa (16. August 2009)

Ja gestern waren echt super Bedingungen aber nach meinem Sturz gleich am 1.Kicker im DH war dann auch die Luft raus...
Die neuen Dirts sehen echt super aus, habter gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (19. August 2009)

hey, weiß jemand wer am 16.8 Bilder im Park gemacht hat?? der hatte so ne orangene Verkehrsweste an. Wenn jemand weis wo der die Bilder hochgeladen hat bitte bescheid sagen.


----------



## thaper (19. August 2009)

Dulo schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern und heute da und ich muss sagen war echt klasse, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ich musste aber feststellen das Hardtail-fahren besonders in Osternohe ziemlich auf die Gelenke geht , war in Bischofsmais nicht ganz so krass wie gestern und heute .
> Naja langsam komm ich ja in des Alter, in dem man Fully fährt um seine Knochen zu schonen
> Auch von mir gute Besserung an den gestürzten Dhler und an den heut bei den Dirts gestürzten Fahrer.




also wenn du in bmais mim hardtail die dh oder fr runterheizt, hast du glaub mehr probleme als in slopenohe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. August 2009)

Bleiben die Öffnungszeiten trotz Ferien bei Fr - So oder wird unter der Woche auch mal auf gemacht?

Ich hab da unterschiedliches gehört und wäre über ne klare Ansage froh. Danke!


----------



## Dulo (19. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> also wenn du in bmais mim hardtail die dh oder fr runterheizt, hast du glaub mehr probleme als in slopenohe



Bin in Bischofsmais die Freeride auch schon mit dem Hardtail runter und fand das wesentlich entspannter.
Das ich Osternohe krasser fand kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nen Monat Fahrpause hatte...


----------



## thaper (19. August 2009)

Freitag  15:00 bis 19:00 UhrSamstag, Sonntag und Feiertage      10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr   In den Ferien:  Freitag15:00 bis 19:00 UhrSamstag, Sonntag, Feiertag
10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr


----------



## zuspät (19. August 2009)

mal ne frage, wie siehts den eigentlich etz mit dem "vorort-verleih" von bikes und kleidung aus? kam mir nur grad weil meine schoner zu klein sind
evtl. kann man die dann gleich spenden oder so


----------



## SchrottRox (19. August 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> evtl. kann man die dann gleich spenden oder so



Harrharr - gute Idee...hätte auch noch welche...

Aber ansonsten gibts bis jetzt noch keine Leihteile - weder Räder noch Ausrüstung. Falls ich falsch liegen sollte berichtigt mich bitte.


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (20. August 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> also wenn du in bmais mim hardtail die dh oder fr runterheizt, hast du glaub mehr probleme als in slopenohe




yesa hardtail und eine bremse da gehts ab!


----------



## kletteraffe (21. August 2009)

SKANDAL!

BigBetty am HR hat null Grip in den Anliegern unten. Ich will, dass die wieder weg kommen 

Was fällt Euch ein so geile Anlieger da hin zu zimmern?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. August 2009)

Wie schauts heute aus, is trotz mäßigem Regen offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (22. August 2009)

Ampel is grün


----------



## bengasi-rookie (24. August 2009)

moin... ich geh mal davon aus, daß der kameramann die erlaubnis zum posten gibt. videos von osternohe kanns ja nicht genug geben. 

http://a36.video2.blip.tv/4190001801773/Der_demonstrant-Bikepark_Osternohe690.mov?bri=21.5&brs=4671


----------



## Jayson213 (24. August 2009)

ja...ähm...nett 
sind mal qualitativ hochwertige aufnahmen


----------



## bengasi-rookie (25. August 2009)

ich weiß schon, ist jetzt nicht gerade spektakulär. 
für einen skater-nicht-biker und einen nachmittag ists aber nicht schlecht, mal was anderes. 

dacht mir nur, vielleicht interessierts die gefilmten...


----------



## JansonJanson (25. August 2009)

also ich finds Top ! 

jetzt weiss ich auch wer Du warst... hattest Du nicht so nen "selbstgebautes" Haltedings aus Metall für deine Cam ?
War auch sehr überrascht mich zu sehen ... 

Auch super nett von den ganzen Leuten sich vor der Cam lang zu machen ... 

greets


----------



## bengasi-rookie (25. August 2009)

leider war das nicht ich, wär aber nett wenn ich so ne cam hätte, ich bin nur 
zufällig mal durch bild geeiert. 
der filmer kommt aus meiner ecke, ist aber hier im forum nicht vertreten.
ist ein skater, der zur abwechslung mal was anderes vor die linse bekommen wollte.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2009)

Ist auf jedenfall ein sehr gutes Werbevideo für den Park
....und bringt eine lockere Atmosphäre rüber

G.

PS: Verdammt und ich war erst einmal dort


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. August 2009)

"fette action" ists nicht - aber zeigt die freeridestrecke und den flair ganz gut, und die quali ist ja  mal top!

PS: den, den es da im hintergrund mal über den Wallride(holzanlieger) semmelt - sieht ja sehr spektakulär aus... hoffentlich nix passiert!


----------



## mauwges (26. August 2009)

So Leutz,

könnt ihr mir mal sagen mit welchem Codec ihr das Video abspielt?
Ich kriege es nicht ans laufen; d.h. Ton kommt aber kein Bild.

Viele Grüße
MArkus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bengasi-rookie (26. August 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist .mov ne quicktimegeschichte. 

ich nehm immer den vlc-player(freeware), hat bis jetzt alles
ohne murren geschluckt, auch diesen clip.


----------



## mauwges (26. August 2009)

Hatte es mit dem MediaPlayerClasssic + CodecPaket versucht...

Danke für den Tip mit dem VLC-Player, damit ging.

Netter Streifen


----------



## julzzz (27. August 2009)

draufklicken, finden, zuschlagen, melden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418463


----------



## lugggas (28. August 2009)

und hat sich der Jan Thomas heute noch eingefunden??


----------



## tiss79 (28. August 2009)

lugggas schrieb:


> und hat sich der Jan Thomas heute noch eingefunden??



 meine Vermutung war ja, dass der im Igelwirt hockt und sich ein Bier nach dem anderen reingepfiffen hat


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. August 2009)

ich kenn denn macher des videos  wohnt 3 häuser weiter von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (29. August 2009)

Herrjeh - hat´s mich heut zerlegt...(Gottseidank brauchte ich keine Sanka, so wie der am Morgen - gute Besserung auf diesem Wege)

...wollte ne neue Strecke testen und bin dabei zu schnell über einen Table gehüpft, den folgenden Anleger habe habe ich nimmer gekriegt und bin über die Steilwand kekachelt...(bis dahin hats noch nicht weh getan), dann kam hinter dem Anlieger leider noch mal ein Wall. Diesen hab ich dann als Startrampe in den Himmel genommen - nur das Radel war noch höher, weil ich quasi in Rückenlage, den Lenker immer noch fest umklammert, auf irgend ein Wunder wartete. Viel später, als ich merkte, dass der Versuch auf den Mond zu kommen, als gescheitert angesehen werden musste, stiess ich den Göbbel beiseite und landete sicher, aber recht unsanft wie eine Schildkröte auf dem Rücken.

Für mich das einzig positive an der Sache: Es hat niemand mit der Kamera draufgehalten - sah bestimmt zum wiehern aus

Na ja, nun betäube ich den Schmerz mit sonnengereiften, vergorenen und in besonderen Fässern gelagertem Traubensaft und hoffe auf Linderung...

Später dann, wenn die Leistenzerrung, Rippenprellung und das angeschlagen-drehverzerrte Knie keinen bleibenden mentalen Gehirnschaden hinterlassen, werde ich wieder auf den nächsten Besuch in Osternohe hinfiebern. Jeah!


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. August 2009)

hört sich brachial an 

solang nichts ernsthaftes wie knochenbruch passiert is 

und das bike heile?

gute besserung


----------



## Tabibuschua (30. August 2009)

gute Besserung Schrotti! :]
der Brüller hinter mir war echt markerschütternd! Ich hatte echt Angst um dich! hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder, bist echt n netter Kerl :]


----------



## SchrottRox (30. August 2009)

Moin, moin

Ich danke euch der Besserungswünsche. Ist nicht sooo schlimm, blos isses doof, weil ich nächstes Wochenende für zwei Wochen nach Italien in die Berge will. Aber vielleicht gehts bis dahin wieder so einigermaßen...

Schde ist auch, dass ich gestern nicht mehr zum Filmen/Fotografieren gekommen bin. Hätte gerne mal gefilmt, wenn mir einer hinterher fährt. So ist es halt nur bei der Testaufnahme zwecks der Einstellung geblieben. Is nicht sehr Berauschend - brauch ich so nimmer zu machen. Wie du schon gesagt hattest, Tabibuscha, wäre es vermutlich interessanter, wenn man die Gabel oder die Dämpferanlenkung bei der "Arbeit" sehen könnte.

Nu ja, vielleicht das nächste Mal. Ich hoffe auf den "Goldenen Oktober".

Trotzdem hab ich die einzige Aufnahme mal bei YT reingestellt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ph43WGHuQ"]YouTube - Bikepark Osternohe / Freeride mit Heckkamera[/ame]​


----------



## Kona94 (3. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin am Sonntag das erste mal mit meinen Kumpels im Bikepark Osternohe. 
( bin 15 Jahre alt geworden  ) 
Das Wetter spielt ja leider nicht so gut mit. 
Am Samstag soll es aber wieder besser werden und am Sonntag soll es auch wieder sonniger werden....
Hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen:

- wenn es den Tag ( oder Tage davor ) geregnet hat und am nächsten Tag schönes Wetter ist, ist dann der Park geöffnet? 
- Wie sieht es mit den Northshoreelementen aus ? Habe auf der seite gelesen das sie bei Nässe nicht befahren werden dürfen ( ich denke aber mal das sie ziemlich schnell trocknen werden )

das wars erstmal, 
würd mich über ein Paar antworten freuen ( ist mein erster Bikeparkbesuch überhaupt )  
und sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler 

Chriss


----------



## Lumpi247 (4. September 2009)

Leider ist die Bodenbeschaffenheit in Osternohe nicht die optimalste, zumindest wenn es kurz vorher geregnet hat. Ist alles etwas rutschig und für ungeübte Fahrer nicht ganz einfach zu meistern. Was die Shores betrifft denke ich schon, dass die befahrbar sind...aber versprechen kann ichs natürlich auch nicht.

Aber seis drum, Nohe ist immer einen Besuch wert, auch wenns nicht immer optimale Bedingungen hat


----------



## dragon-777 (4. September 2009)

Kona94 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin am Sonntag das erste mal mit meinen Kumpels im Bikepark Osternohe.
> ( bin 15 Jahre alt geworden  )
> ...



Sollte bis Sonntag wieder OK sein, hat ja jetzt nicht drei Tage am Stück geregnet...


----------



## Kona94 (4. September 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt mal im Park angerufen 
Der Park ist geöffnet, die Strecken sind nicht sehr schmierig ( hätte damit eingendlich keine Probleme, ich sag mal so ich bin nicht der schlechteste  ) 
Die Frau am Telefon hat mich hald aufgeklärt, dass ich vor jedem Sprung, Nortshore etc. erstmal schauen soll wie ich ihn am besten fahre oder wie hoch er ist und wie ich ihn springen soll, oder andere erstmal zuschauen 
Mal schauen was so auf mich zu kommt  freu mich auf jeden fall schon sehr!


----------



## mauwges (4. September 2009)

Kona94 schrieb:


> Die Frau am Telefon hat mich hald aufgeklärt, dass ich vor jedem Sprung, Nortshore etc. erstmal schauen soll wie ich ihn am besten fahre oder wie hoch er ist und wie ich ihn springen soll, oder andere erstmal zuschauen
> Mal schauen was so auf mich zu kommt  freu mich auf jeden fall schon sehr!



Also das versteht sich bitte von selbst.
Erstmal ALLE Hindernisse/Sprünge OHNE BIKE abchecken wie die zu fahren sind und ob die überhaupt zu deinem können passen.
Alles andere (blind drauf los fahren) wäre ziemlich dumm!

Aber in Todesnohe wirste auf jeden Fall deinen Spaß haben - ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Kona94 (4. September 2009)

sorry hab ich vergessen mit reinzuschreiben 
natürlich check ich immer ab wie hoch der sprung ist wie ich ihn springe usw 
versteht sich klar von selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonyG (5. September 2009)

sers

würd morgen evtl mal nach Osternohe schaun, kann mir jemd sagen wie im moment der streckenzustand ist?

greetz


----------



## stefschiffer (5. September 2009)

Steckenzustand ist gut nur das Holz ist etwas feucht!


----------



## More...wood (5. September 2009)

Streckenzustand war heute ab Mittag einfach nur perfekt!


----------



## LoonyG (5. September 2009)

sers @ Locals

dan denk ich, werden wir morgen mal bei euch aufschlagen, ich bin der mitm Puschl aufm Helm 

greetz v. LoonyG & Co


----------



## LoonyG (6. September 2009)

sers

ey, n´kleinen feinen Park habt Ihr da, hat uns heut richtig gut g`taugt
wahrn heut bestimt nicht das letzte mal da, weiter so

weiss jemand was der, glaub ich CCFahrer an den Tables angestellt hat?
hab im vorbei rollen gefragt ob alles Ok is, jo jo hats g´heißen, doch dann hamm´s n ja gleich mitm Drehflügler geholt.....

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## LoonyG (7. September 2009)

schonwiederich

hat der Park jetzt unter der Woche geschlossen??
wollt eig. am Mittwoch 09.09.09 nochmal hin.......

greetz


----------



## More...wood (7. September 2009)

Der Park hat leider nur von Freitag bis Sonntag geöffnet


----------



## barozini (7. September 2009)

jo, großes lob an den park und danke an jörg, falls er das ließt, für die steckachse...
der typ, der vom hubi abgeholt wurde ist von dem northshore-übungsteil die wippe runtergefallen, mehr weiß ich aber auch nich, weil ich zuspät hingeguckt hab...
hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht, werden wieder kommen.


----------



## LoonyG (7. September 2009)

barozini schrieb:


> jo, großes lob an den park und danke an jörg, falls er das ließt, für die steckachse...
> der typ, der vom hubi abgeholt wurde ist von dem northshore-übungsteil die wippe runtergefallen, mehr weiß ich aber auch nich, weil ich zuspät hingeguckt hab...
> hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht, werden wieder kommen.



ahhh, habt Ihr doch noch ne passende Steckachse bekommen, Ihr wart die zwei aus Würzburg, oda?, sorry das meine nicht passte, ich bin der mit dem alten Volvo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barozini (7. September 2009)

:-D die welt is halt doch ein dorf  jo, der deutsche supersportmeister jörg teuchert (ich wusste nicht, das er das ist... mein kumpel dagegen war total aus dem haus) hat mir eine besorgt. phil wäre warscheinlich ausgeflippt wenns keine mehr gegeben hätte, und das obwohl ihr gleich zu anfang der suche sogar schon eine hattet.... um 12 konnt ich dann fahren und habs bis zum schluss durchgezogen. und meinen spaß gehabt


----------



## Aluray (7. September 2009)

hallo ich wollte mal fragen da ich das angebod von nem freund bekommen habe am wochenende mit in den park osternohe zu fahren und wollte fragen ob ich da mit meinem backfire fun 400 falsch am platz bin. Ich weis springen oder so werde ich warscheinlich nicht können aber wenn man das angebot schonmal um sonst bekommt? 

P.s
kann man sich dort schoner leihen?


----------



## barozini (7. September 2009)

wenn du deine bremsen, die ja nich soo schlecht sin, im griff hast, dann müsste es schon gehen
ich war das we selber zum ersten mal drinen und war eigentlich überrascht, wie gut sich das ganze fährt. klar, mit fully ists leichter, aber es waren auch einige dirter unterwegs und das nich zu langsam. 
langsam anfangen, auf ordentlich wurzelwerk und bremswellen gefasst sein (blockert auf nem ht mit 100mm bestimmt ganz ordentlich) und vielleicht nicht gleich am anfang in ne tageskarte investieren sonder erstmal eine fahrt so machen. die ganz kleinen sprünge sollten vll. kein problem sein.
schoner kann man sich leihen... auf meiner suche nach ner steckachse wurden mit vom liftwart jedenfalls welche angeboten


----------



## Kona94 (7. September 2009)

Also ich war mit meinen Kona Shred  (das nicht so gut ist von den Bremsen her und ein Hardtail ist )  am Sonntag das erste mal in Osternohe, is ein super Bikepark,  aber nach  3-4 stunden fahren konnte ich nichtmehr, mir tat alles weh
@ aluray, ich würde auch sagen es geht mit deinen bike wenn du etwas langsamer machst  
ja man kann sich Schoner etc. leihen, hab mir selber welche geliehen

Chriss


----------



## kaltverformer (7. September 2009)

barozini schrieb:


> :-D die welt is halt doch ein dorf  jo, der deutsche supersportmeister jörg teuchert (ich wusste nicht, das er das ist... mein kumpel dagegen war total aus dem haus) hat mir eine besorgt. phil wäre warscheinlich ausgeflippt wenns keine mehr gegeben hätte, und das obwohl ihr gleich zu anfang der suche sogar schon eine hattet.... um 12 konnt ich dann fahren und habs bis zum schluss durchgezogen. und meinen spaß gehabt



Auch Motorradrennfahrer sind normale Menschen und wollen manchmal einfach nur Spaß haben. Hoffe, dir hat es auch Spaß gemacht. Das mit der Steckachse war kein Problem, da ich meine 50km Vormittagsrennradtour eh gerade gemacht habe. So denn. Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## nicerguy (7. September 2009)

Du WAHNSINNIGER, klar war das schnell was du da abgezogen hast. Verdammt schnell. Aber das war nicht das letzte Race mein Freund! Trotzdem unglaublich geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaltverformer (8. September 2009)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Du WAHNSINNIGER, klar war das schnell was du da abgezogen hast. Verdammt schnell. Aber das war nicht das letzte Race mein Freund! Trotzdem unglaublich geil.



Herr Eightinch! Ich bin Racer. Das ist einfach genetische Veranlagung, immer max. schnell zu fahren. Aber deine Nachwuchsracer sind auch nicht langsam. An die werde ich mich mal noch ein bisschen dranhängen. Und dann kann die nächste Runde ja starten. Freu mich schon. Endlich mal normale Leute!!
Racer Jörg


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. September 2009)

woho heute is ja was gegangen .... anscheinend haben sich mal wieder welche ins krankenhaus geschossen ....

gute besserung


----------



## More...wood (13. September 2009)

Hab zwei Krankenwägen gehört aber was ist den passiert?


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. September 2009)

ka 

ach hey ich bin der typ mit dem kaffee und kuchen 

seas


----------



## More...wood (13. September 2009)

Na Grüß dich! Und nächstes Weekend wieder Osternohe? Wetter soll passen!


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. September 2009)

ma schauen wenn ich zeit finde...


----------



## barozini (13. September 2009)

einen hats bei den drei drops vor dem trainingsgelände zerlegt, aber ich glaube davor, und nicht auf den drops selber, jedenfalls standen se dort herum.
fands heute auch wieder sehr stark zu fahren. wenn nicht immer die 130 km anfahrt wären, würd ich euren bikepark fast schon zur hausstrecke ernennen.

michi mit dem pitch


----------



## schu2000 (14. September 2009)

einer davon ist ein kollege von mir, den es nach dem linken oberen drop gelegt hat. hat sich dabei die schulter ausgekugelt, wir durften ihn aber gleich wieder mit vom kh nach hause nehmen.


----------



## BKM-SE (14. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> einer davon ist ein kollege von mir, den es nach dem linken oberen drop gelegt hat.



Gute Besserung deinem Kollegen!

Waren gestern auch da und haben leider Kaffee und Kuchen verpasst  ... egal hätte da ein video von gestern.


War echt super!
Kommen gern wieder.


----------



## dragon-777 (14. September 2009)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Gute Besserung deinem Kollegen!
> 
> Waren gestern auch da und haben leider Kaffee und Kuchen verpasst  ... egal hätte da ein video von gestern.
> 
> ...



Sehr geil. Defintiv eines der besten Osternohe-Videos. Aber den Kuchen verpassen  das geht gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (14. September 2009)

Super Video tip top weiter so grüß nach München.Osternohe jetzt auch auf Facebook Gruß


----------



## BKM-SE (14. September 2009)

Jetzt komme ich mir vor wie bei Portal .... wo war der Kuchen?


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. September 2009)

bei der netten blonden frau im kiosk.....


die haben immer leckeren selbstgebackenen kuchen....

vom feinsten


----------



## BKM-SE (14. September 2009)

ach ... mist .... wir hatten nur wiener.


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. September 2009)

nächstes mal dran denken und sich über einen kuchen freuen


----------



## The_Ralle (15. September 2009)

@BKM-SE

 sehr sehr schönes Video


----------



## oli30 (15. September 2009)

echt geiles video


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. September 2009)

wie schauts morgen/Sonntag aus?
werd wahrscheinlich Sonntag ab 10 Uhr da sein! :]


----------



## lowfat (20. September 2009)

Ein Hoch auf die Osti-Betreiber und ihre neue Kaffeemaschine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VolldasGute (20. September 2009)

Geiles Video ;-) Weiter so. Hab Euch neulich glaub ich filmen sehen.

Waren heute mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten aus Erlangen da.
War hammer Wetter, geiler Boden und haben uns gut unterhalten ;-)
Osternohe rockt schon.

Also bis nächste Woche Samstag!

Hauts Euch rein ;-)

Euer SxTrailer vond er Freeride Crew Erlangen


----------



## ulli! (27. September 2009)

würd ja jetz gerne die bilder hochladen aber das ibc-album is schrott und mein webspace auch..
kennt wer nen guten freeftp server oder sonstiges wo man bilder mit 5mb hochladen kann?


----------



## Tabibuschua (28. September 2009)

nimm halt entweder flickr.com oder imageshack.us :] 
Wo und was haste denn geschossen? Falls du mich erwischt hast (rotes Jersey, rotes Kona Stab), bitte schicken!  danke.


----------



## *blondie* (28. September 2009)

HILFE!!!!
mein pitch comp 2008 (blau) wurde am 26.9 auf dem DH Rennen in Thale gestohlen

es hatte eigentlich komplett originalaustattung bis auf die pedale (wellgo), Griffe (Spank), vorderrad (mavic)-> befestigung für bremsscheiben fehlt auch eine schraube.., reifen nobby nic

ich bin damit ein Jahr downhill gefahren, der rahmen und die gabel sind dementsprechend mit Dellen und Kratzer versehen

ich hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann

vielen dank
liz schwemmer


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. September 2009)

@ ulli 

falls was von mri dabei is sagst mir bescheid? hatte neon grünen helm und weißes perp mit 2010er boxxer


----------



## hast (28. September 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> würd ja jetz gerne die bilder hochladen aber das ibc-album is schrott und mein webspace auch..
> kennt wer nen guten freeftp server oder sonstiges wo man bilder mit 5mb hochladen kann?



hi ulli,
warst du des der am samstag im bikepark photos gemacht hat??
Noch mal zum pitch: Ich fahre selber ein blaues pitch und mir ist aufgefallen das es die wie Sand am Meer gibt aber trotzdem halt ich meine Augen und Ohren offen!!

mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiregrab (28. September 2009)

Hi,
war am sonntag in osternohe um mein 2010er Demo 8II einzufahren.
war echt geilo.
bin nächsten sonntag wieder am start


----------



## barozini (28. September 2009)

hehe, die sache mit dem pitch is mir auch schon aufgefallen. läuft aber doch ganz gut im bikepark, dafür das es bloß 140mm hat, oder? achja, es gibt viele pitches, aber noch lange nicht so viele wie es demos gibt


----------



## hast (28. September 2009)

barozini schrieb:


> hehe, die sache mit dem pitch is mir auch schon aufgefallen. läuft aber doch ganz gut im bikepark, dafür das es bloß 140mm hat, oder? achja, es gibt viele pitches, aber noch lange nicht so viele wie es demos gibt


 
Als "Downhill" bike ist es weniger geeignet aber Freeriden kann man damit ganz gut
Wobei ne Kettenführung usw braucht man schon

mfg stefan


----------



## ulli! (1. Oktober 2009)

den rest gibts auf http://ulli.ulli.bplaced.de/ 
sind aber alle 5mb groß


----------



## Tiregrab (1. Oktober 2009)

danke für die bilder
sind echt gut geworden


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Oktober 2009)

...beim Thema Bilder fällt mir gerade ein:

Am 29.08. wurde mir auf dem Parkplatz in O´nohe aus meinem roten VW T4  mit Künzelsauer Nummer (KÜN-AA xxx) eine CANON IXUS 70 entwendet. Zudem wurde noch ein kleiner 7 Zoll-Fernseher ausgebaut.

Der gemeine Dieb kann sich gerne melden. Ich hätte noch das Ladegerät für den Foto, die passenden Anschlusskabel für den TV und die Fernbedienung dazu abzugeben.

Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich vermutlich vergessen habe abzuschließen


----------



## Kirbis (2. Oktober 2009)

wie sindn die verhältnisse in osternohe? lohnt sichs raus zu kommen?

greeze me


----------



## casiosv (3. Oktober 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich vermutlich vergessen habe abzuschließen



das heißt ja aber noch lange nich, dass man sich dann dort bedienen darf...


----------



## ulli! (3. Oktober 2009)

bin auch ziemlich verblüfft, seid wann wird denn am parkplatz geklaut? sowas braucht man echt nicht.


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Oktober 2009)

muss ja kein mtbler gewesen sein vllt ein zuschauer oder wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (3. Oktober 2009)

_eintrag gelöscht, weil der grund entfallen ist._

gruß.
psx0407


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ich denke auch dass unbegründete Beschuldigungen oder Verdächtigungen nicht nötig sind. Hätte allerdings auch nicht gedacht dass da was wegkommt. Aber manchmal macht halt auch erst die Gelegenheit einen Dieb aus einem Normalbürger.

Ich war schon immer ein bissl leichtsinnig, was Vertrauen angeht. Kommt wohl daher, dass ich in meinem 150 Seelen-Dorf theoretisch nie ne Türe abschließen müsste...

Ich bin da aber auch niemandem böse und vor allem: DAS HÄLT MICH NICHT DAVON AB WIEDERZUKOMMEN!!! Dazu isses bei euch einfach zu schön


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Oktober 2009)

wollte keine osternoher.... beschuldigen ..... will nur klarstellen das ich niemanden für schuldig halt oder beschuldigen will
hab das was ich eigentlich sagen wollte nur falsch rüber gebracht 

tut mir leid ....


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ... mit solch einer pauschalen spekulation in verbindung mit einer unpassenden wortwahl handelst du dir wohl keine sympathien unter den osternohern ein. ich find´s ungeschickt von dir. am besten löscht du es solange es noch geht.
> 
> gruß.
> psx0407



und könntest dann auch noch dein Zitat ändern, sonst ist seine Änderung irgendwie sinnlos...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## psx0407 (4. Oktober 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und könntest dann auch noch dein Zitat ändern, sonst ist seine Änderung irgendwie sinnlos...



@reo-fahrer
hast recht; hab´s rausgenommen.   

@reitermaniac
finde es prima, daß und wie du reagiert hast. manch anderer hätte sich auf den schlips getreten gefühlt und hätte eine große debatte losgetreten. 

psx0407


----------



## freeridebiker66 (5. Oktober 2009)

weiß jemand wo die bilder zu sehn sind die gestern gemacht wurden?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Oktober 2009)

und die bilder vom vorletzten we??????????


----------



## casiosv (5. Oktober 2009)

hier die paar wenigen fotos vom 26.09.
konnte leider nicht lange bleiben weil mein mitfahrer nen migräneanfall hatte...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22590


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Oktober 2009)

meinte dievon sonntag vorher,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (15. Oktober 2009)

aus die Maus, es liegt SCHNEE in Osternohe, bei -2°  
Hoffen wir mal auf November ^^


----------



## Diva1986 (15. Oktober 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> aus die Maus, es liegt SCHNEE in Osternohe, bei -2°
> Hoffen wir mal auf November ^^


Nix aus die Maus, muss mein Bike noch einweihen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Oktober 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> aus die Maus, es liegt SCHNEE in Osternohe, bei -2°
> Hoffen wir mal auf November ^^



Snow DH macht doch Spass....


----------



## freeridebiker66 (15. Oktober 2009)

Des Wetter soll ja am Sonntag wieder besser werden


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich gibts wieder nen Winter DH wie letztes Jahr ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. Oktober 2009)

wer war des eigentlich, der am 20.Sept fotos gmacht hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob für 2010 events geplant sind, wo auch kinder mit einem alter von 14 jahren mitmachen können?????


----------



## player599 (22. Oktober 2009)

bin heut bei regen in den bikepark gefahren, und musste feststellen, dass sich die 30 km hin und rükfahrt nicht gelohnt hat....bin dauernd ausgerutscht, und am ende war ich zu faul um den berg hochzuschieben....also, niemals bei regen hingehen!!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Oktober 2009)

so was macht man auch nicht ohne Lift .... 

also die DH geht bei Regen Matsch Schnee doch 1a


----------



## ulli! (22. Oktober 2009)

sieht wohl schlecht aus die restliche saison mit radfahren in osternohe
nächste saison brech ich mir erst im oktober was, anfang september war viel zu früh


----------



## player599 (22. Oktober 2009)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> also die DH geht bei Regen Matsch Schnee doch 1a


naja...an einem punkt relativ weit unten muss man ja ne steile wand schräg anfahren, und dan ne kurve fahren....dabei hats mich heut zweimal über den lenker geworfen..... und weil ich immernoch nicht genug hatte, musste ich auch mal die nassen northshores ausprobieren....und im nachhinein weiß ich dass ich ziemlich dumm bin


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (22. Oktober 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> sieht wohl schlecht aus die restliche saison mit radfahren in osternohe
> nächste saison brech ich mir erst im oktober was, anfang september war viel zu früh



genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir erst am 04. Oktober die Schulter ausgekugelt...am letzten sonnigen Tag in O´gau  sch... Schmerzmittel...


----------



## schu2000 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel Nass isn die Tage vor Ort runtergekommen? Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken, morgen mal hinzufahren, soll ja der bessere (trockenere) Tag vom Wochenende werden. Frage ist halt, obs speziell in Hinblick auf die Holzsachen Sinn macht hinzufahren. Matsch ist mir an sich wurschd, aber ich hab ein ganzes Stück Anfahrt (ne gute Stunde) und wenn man total durchweicht ist wirds auch mit nem extra Satz Klamotten schnell ungemütlich...


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Oktober 2009)

@schu2000: überleg doch mal Sonntag, da wollte der Christopher auch evtl hin fahren - ich evtl auch ... Christopher muss sein Froggy einweihen *G*


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Oktober 2009)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir erst am 04. Oktober die Schulter ausgekugelt...am letzten sonnigen Tag in O´gau  sch... Schmerzmittel...



Abgesehn von Deiner Schulter war der Tag aber super. 


Ogau hat doch im November auch noch auf... wird schon noch paar trockene Wochenenden geben. Für die Northshores wäre ein Drahtgitter toll, dann kann man auch im Regen fahren.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Oktober 2009)

glaube nicht das die da noch was bauen wenn se sowieso den Park dicht machen ... ich habs leider nicht mehr hin geschafft ... schade schade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (23. Oktober 2009)

also, es sagen ja alle dass man auf den northshoeres sau rutscht wenns nass ist, aber ich bin überhaupt nicht gerutscht....also ich find bei regen gehts auch...wenn man nicht runterfährt wien idiot, was zwar lustige ist, aber bei regen doch nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. Oktober 2009)

o gau macht zu oder?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Oktober 2009)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> o gau macht zu oder?



Nein... Ogau HAT ZU und zwar für immer wenn kein Wunder passiert.

Aber hier ist der Thread Osternohe, es gibt für Ogau eigene Threads!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Oktober 2009)

Heute ist offen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Oktober 2009)

@Pyrosteiner : etz chill mal hier und steinige nich gleich jemanden....

ay ay ay


----------



## LoonyG (24. Oktober 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Heute ist offen.



wie schauts den mit morgen aus, oder besser ab wann wird entschieden ob am Sonntag geöffnet wird........, 

greetz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab heut früh angerufen so um halb zehn.


----------



## staycool (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
würde gerne nächsten Samstag fahren, gibt es einen ofiziellen Saisonschluss oder ist so lange offen, wie es zu fahren geht?

Gruß Staycool


----------



## player599 (25. Oktober 2009)

staycool schrieb:


> würde gerne nächsten Samstag fahren, gibt es einen ofiziellen Saisonschluss oder ist so lange offen, wie es zu fahren geht?


also die saisonkarte is vom 1.4 bis zum 31.10 gültig....vielleicht haben dei nur bis da auf...kann ich aber nicht so genau sagen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Oktober 2009)

Solange es nich schneit und das Wetter paßt ist offen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Oktober 2009)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner : etz chill mal hier und steinige nich gleich jemanden....
> 
> ay ay ay




Ich steinige niemand, ich schreib Realität. Siehe entsprechende Threads zum Thema hier und im DH-Board.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du das nötige Kleingeld hast und die Liftanlage mit drum herum kaufst und nächstes Jahr einen Betrieb ermöglichst. 

Das wäre dann das erhoffte Wunder...


----------



## stefschiffer (26. Oktober 2009)

sersn,
brächte eine Dämpferfeder 450 oder 500 x 2,8 für Fox van!
Hat jemand eine übrig?


----------



## Tabibuschua (26. Oktober 2009)

freile man, hier! 450er. bin nur net sicher ob 2,8er ... isch gugge daheme nachher mal. schreibst mi oh !
(war in meinem Kona Stab drinne)


----------



## ulli! (27. Oktober 2009)

so wetter könnt ja passen am wochenende und saisonkarte gilt auch noch... hoff ich krieg mein arsch hoch


----------



## LoonyG (30. Oktober 2009)

moin moin

kann mir jemand sagen ob man in Osternohe Helme ausleihen kann ?

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Oktober 2009)

glaube neuerdings schon denk sogar körper pantzer


----------



## ringo14 (30. Oktober 2009)

helme schoner alles vorhanden...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. Oktober 2009)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> glaube neuerdings schon denk sogar körper pantzer



 ich liebe diese pazifisten


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Oktober 2009)

wuuups ... was war da den los   soll natürlich vollkörperschutzanzug heißen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (31. Oktober 2009)

ääähm ja, war eig. anders gmeint aber passt scho war eh a scherz und natürlich weiß ich auch was ein panzer ist bzw. mit pantzer gemeint ist....


----------



## DasMatti (1. November 2009)

bin gestern in osternohe gestürtzt, und hab mir die schulter ausgekugelt.
möcht mich hier bei den netten leuten vom park bedanken, die mir gleich das radl runter gschoben haben, und sich so toll um mich gekümmert haben. DANKE.
wenn ichs nächste mal nach nohe komm kriegtsn kasten bier!

wär ich doch nur das große gap gesprungen, dann wär ich nich die dh gefahren, und hät das gap vllt ohne verletzun gstanden.

zum glück ist nicht mehr passiert, der arzt meinte, genau an der stelle sei schon einer vor mir gecraht, und der sei jetz halsabwärts gelähmt - leatt brace wird nie wieer ausgezogen...ich hb deutlich gespürt, wie mich das beim rutschen eingebremst hat.

ride on das-leidente-matti


----------



## Fischidh (1. November 2009)

> wär ich doch nur das große gap gesprungen, dann wär ich nich die dh gefahren, und hät das gap vllt ohne verletzun gstanden.



Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht und welches Gap?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## DasMatti (1. November 2009)

kann sein dass ich nochbissl konfuzes zeug zam schreib...,hab recht viel schmerzmittel etc bekkomen.

ich meinte es so: es war die letzte abfahrt - undir hatten die wahl entweder dh oder freeride. auf der freeride wär ich zum ersten mal dasgroße roadgap gesprungen, kurz vor dem oberen "spielplatz". aber ich hab mir gedacht, das ich lieber dh fahr, wie das gap noch mit aller gewalt herrauszufordern. was soll denn auch auf der dh passieren, die kenn ich ja schon auswendig.

wär ich das gap gesprungen, wär ich etzt vllt unverletzt, und hät noch n erfolgserlebniss.

hoffe jetzt ist klar wie ich das gemeint hab....

ride on
matti


----------



## LaKoS (1. November 2009)

***


----------



## LaKoS (1. November 2009)

DasMatti schrieb:


> was soll denn auch auf der dh passieren, die kenn ich ja schon auswendig.




Und wo hats dich dann zerlegt?


Gute Besserung auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatti (1. November 2009)

auf der wiese neben dem lift sind doch 3 große anlieger - links rechts links.
und davor is oben son steilhang, mit einem absprung, richtung der anlieger (ich mein jetzt nicht das kleine waldgap, sondern den kicker danach).
den bin ich angefahren, und wollt die kante schlucken...dabei hats mir aber den lenker verdreht, und ich bin den ganzen berg runter gerolt...


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2009)

gute besserung und das nächste mal viel erfolg beim gap


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. November 2009)

warum kante schlucken?
drück dich ab und lande im hang dann bist schneller und is harmloser!!!
ich fragte dich doch noch (vom lift aus) ob was kaputt sei - und du sagtest. "nein"...!?

Letzte abfahrt: eigentlich sollte man am ende des tages bzw. letzte abfahrt nicht mehr so viel neues machen - nachlassende Kräfte und konzentration usw.(bei der ersten auch nicht)

wie gelähmt? so schlimme opfer hat der spasshügel schon gefordert???

sollte man das im KH immer so direkt erwähnen bei was/wo(in bezug auf Bikepark) es einen gstangelt hat???

naja jedenfalls gute besserung!



ansonsen wars gestern schon cool - wiesenspass und vorhauttunnel sag ich nur!


----------



## DasMatti (1. November 2009)

war eigentlich anfangs nicht so schlimm - hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich die schulter selbst wieder rein bekommen hab, un wollt den ganzen terz vonwegen notarzt etc umgehen, und in müchen ins krankenhaus gehn...kostet ja alles geld.
schmerzen hab ich erst am lifthäuschen bekommen. wollt eig sogar weiter fahren....

ja anscheinend gabs da schon paar schlimme stürtze...der arzt hätte mir das aber nicht unbedingt sagen brauchen.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (1. November 2009)

Mir ist vor 4 Wochen das Gleiche in Oberammergau passiert. Nachdem die Schulter wieder drin war, bin ich die 170 km auch noch heim gefahren. Die Schmerzen kommen meist etwas später...aber das wird schon wieder


----------



## mauwges (3. November 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> ansonsen wars gestern schon cool - wiesenspass und vorhauttunnel sag ich nur!




Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
G-Bang auf dem Zielhang oder wie?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. November 2009)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob der Biekpark morgen also Donnerstag offen hat??

mfg Rob


----------



## freeridebiker66 (4. November 2009)

äähm nein hat er nicht
wie wärs wenn du mal auf die homepage schaun würdest?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. November 2009)

oh man stimmt sry bin voll verpeilt 

mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. November 2009)

DasMatti schrieb:


> bin gestern in osternohe gestürtzt, und hab mir die schulter ausgekugelt.
> möcht mich hier bei den netten leuten vom park bedanken, die mir gleich das radl runter gschoben haben, und sich so toll um mich gekümmert haben. DANKE.
> wenn ichs nächste mal nach nohe komm kriegtsn kasten bier!
> 
> ...




Da ist man einige Tage in Italien unterwegs, hat voll Spass und Du baust hier in diesem scheiss tristen Deutschland so nen Mist...

Ein Kumpl von mir hat sich Mitte September sehr arg an der Schulter verletzt, er ist aktuell noch bis Ende Februar komplett krank geschrieben. Total die arme Sau... darf auch seinen Arm nicht bewegen usw....

Ich hoffe bei Dir isses nicht so schlimm und wünsch Gute Besserung.




Und Eigenwerbung... so 5 Leatt Braces hätt ich grade noch auf Lager....


----------



## teatimetom (4. November 2009)

wer genau ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. November 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> wer genau ?




Kennst Du nicht... geht ja auch nix mehr zamm mit Euch aus R, also muss ich mit anderen Leuten fahren. War übrigens grad 5 Tage in Italien...   


Knöcherner Bizepssehnenausriss und noch paar Sachen sind da in der Schulter hin, wurde operiert Ende September usw.


----------



## teatimetom (4. November 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kennst Du nicht... geht ja auch nix mehr zamm mit Euch aus R, also muss ich mit anderen Leuten fahren. War übrigens grad 5 Tage in Italien...
> 
> 
> Knöcherner Bizepssehnenausriss und noch paar Sachen sind da in der Schulter hin, wurde operiert Ende September usw.



naja .... deine meinung ....wie man sieht flirtest du ja schon seit längerer zeit fremd  

ansonsten ... verletzung sind nie gut .


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. November 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> naja .... deine meinung ....wie man sieht flirtest du ja schon seit längerer zeit fremd
> 
> ansonsten ... verletzung sind nie gut .




"Unser" Thread ist seit Juli down, vor kurzem mal paar Beiträge die jedoch mehr von Leuten aus LA und M sind und seitdem wieder Funkstille. Lucas war vor 2h bei mir... auch er konnt mir nix neues von Euch sagen... Wastl + Martin wissen auch nix von Euch aus R.... es ist nicht nur meine Meinung was das Thema betrifft. Steve soll ja sogar komplett aufgehört haben....????

Einziges Lebenszeichen... Du als Streckenposten beim IXS Cup am GK, ohne Bike...

Ich will in meiner spärlichen Freizeit biken und wenn hier nix mehr zammgeht weil der eine Zahnfleischbluten hat, dem nächsten ein Guppy gestorben ist oder FC Bayern verloren hat usw. dann geh ich halt fremd wenn ich weis das bei Anruf ein Bikeparktrip steht und nicht erst nach 3 Tagen überlegen oder so.


----------



## Stagediver (4. November 2009)

Guten Abend.

Leute bleibt mal locker!

Es ist doch wohl klar, dass es nicht das ganze Jahr in "unserem" Forum so heiss her geht. Oder vllt der eine oder andere nicht das ganze Jahr wie wild zum Radeln geht. Immerhin gibts auch noch andere Dinge im Leben (Familie, Job). 
Ausserdem sollte der Platz hier nicht genutzt werden, um private Unstimmigkeiten auszutragen.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. November 2009)

DasMatti schrieb:


> war eigentlich anfangs nicht so schlimm - hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich die schulter selbst wieder rein bekommen hab, un wollt den ganzen terz vonwegen notarzt etc umgehen, und in müchen ins krankenhaus gehn...kostet ja alles geld.
> schmerzen hab ich erst am lifthäuschen bekommen. wollt eig sogar weiter fahren....
> 
> ja anscheinend gabs da schon paar schlimme stürtze...der arzt hätte mir das aber nicht unbedingt sagen brauchen.



ähmmm was kostet denn sowas? -  bin da a weng dumm...
und gottseidank noch keine erfahrungen...

mit nicht umbedingt sagen meinte ich ob im kh nicht einfach mal radfahren reicht, um den Bikepark(Bikeparks allgemein) in schlechtes licht zu rücken(gibt ja z.b. auch unfallversicherungen, bei deren abschluss nach extremsport gefragt wird... usw.)

...aber wenns dich gholt haben is des eh was anderes


achja, wie war das wetter(regen) in osternohe/umkreis diese woche?


----------



## psx0407 (5. November 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Ã¤hmmm was kostet denn sowas? -  bin da a weng dumm...
> und gottseidank noch keine erfahrungen...
> 
> mit nicht umbedingt sagen meinte ich ob im kh nicht einfach mal radfahren reicht, um den Bikepark(Bikeparks allgemein) in schlechtes licht zu rÃ¼cken(gibt ja z.b. auch unfallversicherungen, bei deren abschluss nach extremsport gefragt wird... usw.)



ich habe da seit 15.08.09 schon erfahrungen gemacht:

streckenbergung von der bergwacht runter bis zum lifthÃ¤uschen = 0 â¬ eigenanteil
krankentransport in die klinik nÃ¼rnberg = 10 â¬ eigenanteil
krankenhaus-aufenthalt inkl. aller nebenleistungen wie operation, vollpension, pseudo-visiten, etc. = 10 â¬ eigenanteil je tag
titan in die knochen (je nach verletzung) = 0 â¬ eigenanteil
orthese (= korsett, je nach verletzung) = 10 â¬ eigenanteil
reha-aufenthalt = 10 â¬ eigenanteil je tag (bis max. 140 â¬, inkl. kliniktage)
einkommensausfall nach ende der 6-wÃ¶chigen lohnfortzahlung des arbeitgebers = durchaus 50% eigenanteil vom netto (also lohnausfall), oft mehr, je nach pers. einkommensverhÃ¤ltnissen
bleibende kÃ¶rperliche schÃ¤den = 100% eigenanteil, nicht in geld zu messen..

was die meldung "unfall im bikepark" betrifft, so hatte ich keine probleme. habe es Ã¼berall wahrheitsgetreu gemeldet. den Ã¤rzten etc. ist es egal, es geht nur um die info des unfallhergangs an sich.
bei der kranken- und unfallversicherung ist mtb bzw. dh bzw. freeride (noch) nicht als einschrÃ¤nkung eingestuft.

am besten ist immer noch: vorsichtig fahren, risiken genau abwÃ¤gen...

psx0407


----------



## Stagediver (6. November 2009)

Ich halte es für unvorteilhaft, dass sich einige so offen bei der Krankenkasse geben. Da sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn "Extremsportler" ihre "Reperaturen" in Zukunft selbst zahlen dürfen.
Wir können wirklich froh sein, dass es uns nichts extra kostet!!!

Nehmts mir nicht übel.

Grüsse


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unvorteilhaft, dass sich einige so offen bei der Krankenkasse geben. Da sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn "Extremsportler" ihre "Reperaturen" in Zukunft selbst zahlen dürfen.
> Wir können wirklich froh sein, dass es uns nichts extra kostet!!!
> 
> Nehmts mir nicht übel.
> ...



genau das meinte ich!

und auch wenns noch nicht so ist, aber in heutiger zeit versucht sich doch jeder zu drücken wenns ums zahlen geht...

und wenn da immer häufiger solche dinge auftreten, und den kassen/versicherungen immer mehr kosten bereiten, ist doch aus deren sicht naheliegend, etwas zu unternehmen.

beim radfahren oder muontainbikefahren gestürtzt denkt sich keiner was aber beim begriff dh bikepark oder mx wird in bezug auf verletzung schon wieder sowas negatives assoziiert...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. November 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> streckenbergung von der bergwacht runter bis zum lifthÃ¤uschen = 0 â¬ eigenanteil




In BMais durfte ich hierfÃ¼r 160 Euro bezahlen. Ist angeblich eine Pauschale die die Krankenkasse weitergibt.


@ Stagediver: Wir streiten uns nicht...


----------



## psx0407 (6. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ich halte es für unvorteilhaft, dass sich einige so offen bei der Krankenkasse geben.



naja, ich habe da eine andere meinung:

einzelfall-abhängig:
wenn dich (oder mich damals) der notarzt an der strecke versorgt, du dann mit dh-klamotten und kaputter wirbelsäule in´s krankenhaus kommst und der notarzt dich mit "seinem" bericht an die ärzte dort übergibt, wie willst du dann den eindruck vermitteln, du wärst beim familien-radeln auf´m radlweg umgekippt ? 

allgemein:
halte nichts davon zu schwindeln oder wie von dir scheinbar angedacht, hier gezielt zu lügen. wenn man schon das pech (oder das unvermögen...) hatte, einen sturz mit schwerer verletzung zu haben, sollte man m.e. auch dazu stehen. um die risiken höhere beiträge oder verminderter erstattung von krankenkasse oder unfallversicherung zu reduzieren, ist die unfall-vermeidung der bessere weg als falsche tatsachen vorzutäuschen.

das thema ist zwar off-topic, aber es passierte in osternohe bzw. dann in nürnberg.

gruß.
pasx0407


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> streckenbergung von der bergwacht runter bis zum lifthÃ¤uschen = 0 â¬ eigenanteil



muss nicht so sein, woanders zahlst du da krÃ¤ftig, wenn man nicht im dav oder Ã¤hnlichem ist. in osternohe ist die bergwacht im sommer immer da, deswegen kostet es wahrscheinlich nichts.




psx0407 schrieb:


> orthese (= korsett, je nach verletzung) = 0 â¬ eigenanteil



korsett schon zurÃ¼ck gegeben? ich musste 15â¬ zahlen


----------



## psx0407 (6. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> korsett schon zurück gegeben? ich musste 15 zahlen



stimmt, hab´ gerade nachgesehen. ich musste für´s korsett 10  eigenanteil zahlen. das ding kostete insg. 950 ...

psx0407


----------



## kaltverformer (6. November 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> stimmt, hab´ gerade nachgesehen. ich musste für´s korsett 10  eigenanteil zahlen. das ding kostete insg. 950 ...
> 
> psx0407



Macht halt einen extra Eintrag zum Thema: Verletzungen in Bikeparks und  Kosten. Oder diskutiert intern über eure ganzen Verletzungen. Dieser Thread ist zum Thema Bikepark Osternohe und eure Krankengeschichte interessiert hier glaub ich niemanden, weils eigentlich was privates ist. Nur mal so als Tip


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. November 2009)

kaltverformer schrieb:


> Macht halt einen extra Eintrag zum Thema: Verletzungen in Bikeparks und  Kosten. Oder diskutiert intern über eure ganzen Verletzungen. Dieser Thread ist zum Thema Bikepark Osternohe und eure Krankengeschichte interessiert hier glaub ich niemanden, weils eigentlich was privates ist. Nur mal so als Tip




Dann trage doch selbst am besten mal was zum Thema bei anstatt nur zu meckern... am Sonntag soll in Osternohe ein Winter DH Rennen sein aber keiner hat konkrete Infos.

Was ist da los? 

Ist der Park nur für Rennteilnehmer offen ????

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (6. November 2009)

psx0407 schrieb:


> naja, ich habe da eine andere meinung:
> 
> einzelfall-abhängig:
> wenn dich (oder mich damals) der notarzt an der strecke versorgt, du dann mit dh-klamotten und kaputter wirbelsäule in´s krankenhaus kommst und der notarzt dich mit "seinem" bericht an die ärzte dort übergibt, wie willst du dann den eindruck vermitteln, du wärst beim familien-radeln auf´m radlweg umgekippt ?
> ...




Hier soll kein Mensch zum Lügen animiert werden!

Es ging nur darum, das wir ganz kleinlaut sein sollten. 
Denn es könnte auch anders laufen... denn dann muss jeder seinen Kram selbst zahlen.

---Ende off-topic---


----------



## ulli! (6. November 2009)

ja äh ich hab von offizieller seite her auch nichts von der veranstaltung an diesem wochenende mitbekommen aber anscheinend is da was...
wer veranstaltet das? einer mit dem ich in nürnberg immer unterwegs bin hat was gemeint mit woodpacker aber auf deren seite steht nix


----------



## kaltverformer (6. November 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Dann trage doch selbst am besten mal was zum Thema bei anstatt nur zu meckern... am Sonntag soll in Osternohe ein Winter DH Rennen sein aber keiner hat konkrete Infos.
> 
> Was ist da los?
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Bikepark mit angezettelt, geschaufelt und Sponsoren beschafft (Cosmic Sport)
Zm Thema: etwas beitragen!
Schönes Grüßle


----------



## frontlinepunk (6. November 2009)

hey leute

weng kurzfristig, aber so isses nunmal...

da die woche endlich die reparierte 55 aus meinem im august gekauften bike kam, habe ich vor, das morgen nochmal zu nutzen.

braucht noch jemand eine mitfahrgelegenheit von nbg aus? dann pm an mich...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. November 2009)

kaltverformer schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bikepark mit angezettelt, geschaufelt und Sponsoren beschafft (Cosmic Sport)
> Zm Thema: etwas beitragen!
> Schönes Grüßle



Super... haste gut gemacht!

Das Thema aktuell hier im Thread ist nicht wer den Bikepark gegründet, geschaufelt und Sponsoren rangeschafft hat sondern welche Einschnitte in den normalen Betrieb aufgrund des "privaten nicht öffentlichen" Rennens kommenden Sonntag entstehen.

Ich geh davon aus das das DH-Rennen auf der DH-Strecke gefahren wird. Ist somit am Sonntag diese Strecke für normale Bikeparkbesucher gesperrt oder wie?

Die Antwort interessiert sicher nicht nur mich.


----------



## Jayson213 (6. November 2009)

siehe homepage...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. November 2009)

wer hat heute ein teil seiner Fox verloren?
--> melden!


----------



## KrissiRu (11. November 2009)

Hey zusammen!
Wir planen am Sonntag nach Osternohe zu fahren, das Wetter sieht ja nicht ganz so schlecht aus...  
Laut Internet-Seite ist der an diesem WE auch offen. Stimmt das noch? 

Gruß,
Krissi


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. November 2009)

Hey wie waren heute die Bodenverhältnise?
Braucht man Matschreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischidh (21. November 2009)

Servus, 

die Anlieger nach dem Wiesenstepdown waren vormittags glitschig, Nachmittags besser. Dort hätte ich mir einen Wetscream gewunschen, ansonsten waren die restlichen Strecken gut mit Minions zu fahren. Letzten Samstag waren Matschreifen Pflicht, diesen nur Stellenweise.

-> Greif zu Intermediates!


----------



## Kirbis (21. November 2009)

ich kann matschreifen nur empfehlen, bin heut weg gerutsch und hab n baum schön geküsst 

sieht man dem baum auch noch an, nach den 2 klienen sprüngen nachm krokodielsprung

greeze me


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. November 2009)

Super danke.


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2009)

heute :

 intermediate.... oder besser minions affe wenns nicht mehr regnet unter der woche


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. November 2009)

Bin heute mit Wetscreams gefahren ging ganz gut.Minions hätten auch gereicht, war aber zu faul die zu wechseln.


----------



## dragon-777 (22. November 2009)

Fährt jemand aud FÜ / N nächste Woche noch mal hin? Würde mich gern dranhängen. PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (22. November 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> heute :
> 
> intermediate.... oder besser minions affe wenns nicht mehr regnet unter der woche



du warst heute da? da hätten wir auch mal einen kuchen zusammen essen können.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (22. November 2009)

hey wie isn eig. die Wochenden so die Besucherzahlen ist da eig. immer viel los? hab auch noch vor vorbei zukommen wenns klappt übernächstes Wochenende 

mfg Rob


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du warst heute da? da hätten wir auch mal einen kuchen zusammen essen können.



JESS, schade  
was hattest du denn für nen untersatz dabei ?


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2009)

ein fast peinlich (das sagen fast alle, ich hab mich dran gewöhnt) blaues ungelabeltes uzzi mit speedhub drin. war aber fast nur auf der freeride strecke unterwegs.


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2009)

intense blau - mhm kann mi jetzt nicht aktiv an sowas errinnern 
musst nächstes mal mich anhauen , mein lolly pop rotes demo erkennt man eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2009)

wobei mir ein rotes demo auch nicht aufgefallen ist. bin aber nicht der typ, der anderen zwingend aufs rad schaut.

wobei heut sogar ein lila rocky mountain sehr schnell unterwegs war. da brauch ich mich mit meinem blau nicht mehr verstecken.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. November 2009)

Tom wer war denn von unserer Gruppe heut alles in Osternohe??

Ich bin derzeit wieder ganz klar MXer aber evtl. nächstes WE wieder Downhill-Noob.


----------



## teatimetom (23. November 2009)

unsere gruppe 

da martin war gestern , ich auch , sind aber vorsichtshalber getrennt gefahren ... man weiss ja nie 

wenn ja , dann schreib in unser vorrhhum.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. November 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> , sind aber vorsichtshalber getrennt gefahren ... man weiss ja nie




Des hast jetzt schön geschrieben. Ich kanns mir genau denken und muss Dir voll recht geben.

Ansonsten bevorzug ich schon zu zweit gemeinsam in den Bikepark zu fahren weil es kommt ja immer wieder mal vor das man sich unfreiwillig lang macht und im Worst Case schlecht heimfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (24. November 2009)

so war des ned gemeint jü. martin hat sich erst mittag überlegt zu kommen, eher spontan....


reifenfrage :
wetscream

diese woche alle auf essen ned das schneit !
gruss


----------



## hast (24. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage und zwar wird im Gästebuch 
über ein 5 race und das nächstes jahr was ganz besonderes geplant ist geredet!!
Kann mir jemand erklären was das ist und was geplant ist??

mfg
stefan


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. November 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> ... hat sich erst mittag überlegt zu kommen, eher spontan....



Genau das hab ich gmeint...

Wenn ich nen Bikepark in der Nachbarschaft hab kann ich mir gern mittag überlegen ob ich noch hinfahr... aber nicht bei 150 KM Anfahrtsweg und ab 16.30 wirds finster. Da sollt man schon nen Abend zuvor wissen was man will und dann den Tag auch nützen und aus dem Bett kommen. Alles andere is Mist.

Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die spontan zum Eis essen nach Italien fahren...


----------



## Playlife8 (25. November 2009)

Bin am Sa auch mal dort gewesen um die Bildungslücke Osternohe zu schliessen, naja ist wohl eher nicht so ganz mein Ding dort aber nachdem die Auswahl praktisch in dieser Jahreszeit gegen Null geht war ich recht froh mal wieder bissl zu fahren.
Beim nächsten Mal kommen aber bestimmt Matschreifen drauf dann ist der Fahrspaß auch gleich wieder um einiges besser.
Was ich sehr positiv fand das ich mal wieder 100 % freundliche Leute kennengelernt habe, diesmal waren es lauter Franken aber wirklich top wie die Leutz in den Parks immer so drauf sind! 
An Parkbesuchern sollte ich der Rest der Welt auch mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Stagediver (25. November 2009)

@ playlife:

Was hat dir denn nicht so gut gefallen?
Konstruktive Kritik ist immer gut

MfG


----------



## Playlife8 (25. November 2009)

@Stagediver:

Geschmäcker sind ja immer verschieden, ich denke jeder hat Strecken bzw. Parks die einem besser liegen/gefallen wie andere d.h. nicht das Osternohe schlecht ist sondern eben vielleicht nicht so mein Fall (meine Lieblingsstrecke ist zb. der B-Mais DH).

Was ich jedoch nicht so gut fand sind die teilweise schon gefährlichen Landzonen von Sprüngen, wenn man in O. zu kurz springt dann kann das richtig böse ausgehen hier sollte deshalb die ein oder andere Landung etwas sicherer gemacht werden denn lieber ins Flat wie in eine Kante springen. 
Was vielleicht auch noch gut wäre etwas mehr für den Normalo-Fahrer anbieten, d.h. normal hohe Sprünge könnten ruhig noch ein paar mehr angelegt werden das würde den Fun-Faktor sicher erhöhen weil es an manchen Stellen fast bissl langweilig wirkt da ja kaum Wurzel-Steinpassagen vorhanden sind. Ein Northshore der mittleren Schwierigkeit im Bereich der letzten Ebene also ca. 40 Höhenmeter vorm Lift (wo das Wasser schön in der Wiese stand) wäre auch cool um etwas Abwechslung zu bekommen bzw. um nicht durch diesen kleinen See bzw. über den Anfänger-NS zu müssen.

Is wie gesagt alles nur mal so als Verbesserungsvorschlag gedacht falls es den Streckenerbauern mal langweilig sein sollte. Das was bisher gebaut wurde verdient auf jeden Fall großes Lob und ich bin für jeden Park sehr dankbar egal ob klein oder groß.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Dezember 2009)

schade :



> Der Bikepark bleibt am Samstag, den 05.12. und Sonntag,
> den 06.12.09 wegen des schlechten Wetters
> g e s c h l o s s e n !


----------



## Bierklau (4. Dezember 2009)

ach und die DH in Geiskopf ist sicherer??? ich schmeiß mich wech...und wo sind bitte die Normalo Sprünge auf der DH am Geiskopf??? Ziemlich widersprüchlich würd ich mal sagen...



Playlife8 schrieb:


> @Stagediver:
> 
> Geschmäcker sind ja immer verschieden, ich denke jeder hat Strecken bzw. Parks die einem besser liegen/gefallen wie andere d.h. nicht das Osternohe schlecht ist sondern eben vielleicht nicht so mein Fall (meine Lieblingsstrecke ist zb. der B-Mais DH).
> 
> ...


----------



## teatimetom (4. Dezember 2009)

naja... wenn du den gk-dh (mit sprüngen) fahren kannst sollte ono echt safe sein , ... 
nur flatdroppen (über die absprünge , dann in den gegenhang ohne landung ) am geisskopf geht schon einfacher , ist aber nicht sinn der übung. 

WARUM HABEN DIE ZU , ist doch erst dezember


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (8. Dezember 2009)

nochmal eine Frage zum Geiskopf...war ja dieses Jahr nicht so oft...aber es gab doch einige Interviews mit Herrn Schneider...eine neue FR Strecke, eine A-Line etc etc...siehe Freeride und bike...ist eigentlich irgendwas passiert??? das letzte mal war noch nix nur der evil eye abgerissen??? Ihr fahrt doch öfter da...hat sich was getan??? Danke schonmal für die Info




teatimetom schrieb:


> naja... wenn du den gk-dh (mit sprüngen) fahren kannst sollte ono echt safe sein , ...
> nur flatdroppen (über die absprünge , dann in den gegenhang ohne landung ) am geisskopf geht schon einfacher , ist aber nicht sinn der übung.
> 
> WARUM HABEN DIE ZU , ist doch erst dezember


----------



## teatimetom (8. Dezember 2009)

@bierklau : cooler nick 

die interviews gibt es , das istz richtig, gab es aber auch schon das jahr davor und so. 
Zitat "Deutsches WHISTLAR"

man muss aber auch sagen das da oben nicht alles so einfach ist : 
es wurde eine DH 2 oder FR 2 richtung landshuter haus begonnen, war dann 2-4wochen fahrbar und genial .  bevors massig beschwerden von hier und da gab. seitdem ists wieder zu leider 

evil eye ist neu jetzt, hat der händel gut gemacht.
 minimal einfacher als zuvor... stand mitte september zur IXS -europe. 
seitdem war ich nichtmehr hinten , des gibt eh ärger weil ichs saisonende verpasst hab ... 


zur weiteren info kannst ja auch mal mitlesen im "Bikepark bischofsmais saisonkarte 2008 thread" ist aber zur zeit ebbe da.

habts ihr schon schnee liegen bei euch ?
in regensburg ist es die ganze zeit am schiffen .... seit sonntag oder samstag ...


----------



## Bierklau (8. Dezember 2009)

hier schiffts auch, aber wenigsten war es letzten Samstag an unserem Weihnachts Dual Downhill trocken bis zum Abend...Bilder & vids im fred "freeridestammtisch hersbruck"...ja Dual Downhill...war echt geil, so was gab es noch nicht soweit ich weiß uuunnnndddd man spart sich die Zeitmessung...aufgemerkt




teatimetom schrieb:


> @bierklau : cooler nick
> 
> die interviews gibt es , das istz richtig, gab es aber auch schon das jahr davor und so.
> Zitat "Deutsches WHISTLAR"
> ...


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich war das letzte September-Wochenende am Geißkopf.

Also der Evil-Eye-Trail is definitiv super geworden. Da hat Diddi Händel richtig gute Arbeit geleistet 

Freu mich schon auf nächtes Jahr

p.s.: sorry - hab das Posting von teatimetom übersehen.
       schließ mich dann quasi mit  "-dito-" an!


----------



## teatimetom (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierklau schrieb:


> hier schiffts auch, aber wenigsten war es letzten Samstag an unserem Weihnachts Dual Downhill trocken bis zum Abend...Bilder & vids im fred "freeridestammtisch hersbruck"...ja Dual Downhill...war echt geil, so was gab es noch nicht soweit ich weiß uuunnnndddd man spart sich die Zeitmessung...aufgemerkt



das hört sich doch nach einem neuen rennmodus an, der kanns noch zu weas bringen 

fotos san lustig 

insgeheim hoff ich ja immernoch das der lift nochmal anspringt, 1. advent im bikepark war witzig, 3, oder 4. noch viel mehr 
und dann meint wetter.com gehts richtung -10 , -15 grad.... muss ich auf bretter umsteigen dann . gruss


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Merry X-Mas & Happy new Year

Am Jahresende möchte sich der Freeride Stammtisch Hersbruck bei allen Leuten und Firmen bedanken, ohne die eine erfolgreiche Saison nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Dank an

Zweirad-Teuchert/Hersbruck, Eightinch/Hersbruck, Bikeactivities/Nürnberg, Bikepark Osternohe und nicht zu vergessen die vielen Helfer.

Wir wünschen allen Mitgliedern, Freuden und Förderern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr sowie eine erfolgreiche und verletzungsfreie Saison 2010...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2009)

wie wäre es denn mit nem XMas Ride ?! 

evtl. Liftticket halber Preis, Glühwein, Stollen ... 

aber sehr geil was ihr da macht - freu mich auf nächste Saison ! Dann mit Jahresticket


----------



## Bierklau (16. Dezember 2009)

der war schon...siehe unseren fred...



JansonJanson schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit nem XMas Ride ?!
> 
> evtl. Liftticket halber Preis, Glühwein, Stollen ...
> 
> aber sehr geil was ihr da macht - freu mich auf nächste Saison ! Dann mit Jahresticket


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (24. Dezember 2009)

*Fröhliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in die neue Saison!!!*


----------



## player599 (9. Januar 2010)

so....muss mal den thread heir beleben, wenn hier keiner was schreibt.... wisst ihr ob man mitm snowboard n paar sachen vom bikepark fahren kann????? ich war schon da, nur ganz oben am lift ausgang, waren absperrungen zur downhillstrecke, und ich war noch nie dort, also weiß ich nicht wo die anderen srecken hingehen...


----------



## lugggas (9. Januar 2010)

steht doch auf mehreren Schildern, dass es verboten ist!?


----------



## player599 (9. Januar 2010)

oh.... ok dann fahr ich halt nur auf der normalen piste...


----------



## teatimetom (9. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe ja,
dass die bald wieder aufmachen da oben ...
ich bin schon seit dem ersten adenvt nicht mehr in nem bikepark gewesen .


plant ihr eigentlich nochmal sowas wie nen winter snow dh ... wie leztes jahr? infos gerne auch per pm 

seit dem ersten advent


----------



## joker78 (9. Januar 2010)

war doch schon Wintercup


----------



## teatimetom (9. Januar 2010)

ja aber ohne schnee  .. an dem wochenende war ich auch da..
nochmal was im winter ist nicht geplant ? 
mfg


----------



## Bierklau (9. Januar 2010)

@ die Freeride könnte man mit Sicherheit fahren (mit Bike)...die DH weniger, weil sie sich mit dem Ziehweg kreuzt...das Problem wird sein, das bei der Masse an Skifahrern man mehr am Lift ansteht, als zu fahren...wir haben am Donnerstag auch schon dran gedacht mal die Freeride zu rocken (mit dem Bike)...denke aber den Betreibern wäre es nicht so recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (9. Januar 2010)

schon klar. lohhnt auch die weite anfahrt etc nicht. mfg


----------



## teatimetom (10. Januar 2010)

.... so wies grade schneit... ist eher snowboardfahren bei euch angesagt 
hat der lift eignetlich jetzt immer offen .... oder wochenende [kann mir schon denken wos steht ]


----------



## player599 (10. Januar 2010)

der hat immer offen, unter der woche halt nur ab 1 oder so, am wochenende aber von 9 bis 21 uhr oder so. bin mir aber nich sicher, nur zu faul zum nachschauen, genau wie du


----------



## Nazgul666 (10. Januar 2010)

Moin

hab mol ne frage wollte ne kleine schnee Fotosesion im Schnee machen un hier im wald gibts net wirklich was wo man Fotos machen kann.

Also is meine frage etz kann man trozdem in de Park un ne runde fahren auf eingengefahr eben ist des möglich weis des einer ??

Mfg


----------



## Nazgul666 (11. Januar 2010)

Weis keiner  ob man fahren kann ohne ärger  zu bekommen  lift muss ja  net  unbedingt genutzt werden wäre aber  kuhl ^^


mfg


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Januar 2010)

Ruf halt mal bei denen an und frag.


----------



## matiosch (12. Januar 2010)

Warum Fragen Leute ein Forum, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht durch eine eigene, kurze Handlung das ganze 100% zu klären?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2010)

man man man der Schnee soll endlich weg - will wenigstens wieder die DH runterheizen 

gibts nicht das Gegenteil von Schneekanonen ala Heizkanonen


----------



## kaltverformer (13. Februar 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> man man man der Schnee soll endlich weg - will wenigstens wieder die DH runterheizen
> 
> gibts nicht das Gegenteil von Schneekanonen ala Heizkanonen



Na jetzt mal nicht so pesimistisch. Wir waren gestern im Bikepark Osternohe, allerdings zum Skifahren. Die Apresski Party war geil. Hab allerdings nicht so viel mitbekommen. Bin von 19 Uhr bis 23.30 Uhr Ski gefahren. Die Pistenraupe hat ab 21 Uhr die Piste präpariert. War das geil! Gerne wieder. Und der Schnee ist schneller weg wie man schauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (13. Februar 2010)

eben kauf dir halt ski ,
oder geh mit dem heisluftföhn hin


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Februar 2010)

... oder such Dir ein Skigebiet wo Du mit dem Bike den Lift benutzen darfst und dann auf der Skipiste runterfahren darfst!

Macht auch sehr viel Spass!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (14. Februar 2010)

Ist eig. geplant die Strecken und Co. auszubauen?? oder bleibt erstmal alles so?


mfg Rob


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee schmilzt. Wie lange noch? Die DH könnte man doch schon fahren.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Februar 2010)

da liegt schnee....

man könnte vllt. schon fahren, was die strecke aber der strecke sehr zu schaffen machen würde.
und wegen 5 leuten lassen die sich nicht die strecke zerf++ken, was verständlich ist, da danach alles wieder mit teuren wartungsarbeiten behoben werden muss, ist es verständlich, dass da noch nicht geöffnet wird...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Februar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Der Schnee schmilzt.




Im Wald oder an Stellen wo die Sonne nicht hinkommt nur sehr sehr langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (7. März 2010)

Wollen wir mal die Gerüchteküche zum Eröffnungstermin für 2010 anwerfen? Oder hat jemand schon Info?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. März 2010)

aktuell noch mehr schnee!!!


----------



## dragon-777 (7. März 2010)

Ja, aber das ist doch nur das letze Aufbäumen. Also, wann geht's los? Ich brauche nach der neuen Ladung Schnee irgendwas, auf das ich mich freuen kann...


----------



## matiosch (8. März 2010)

Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen auf der Rad mit dem Werner (Raum) unterhalten, da war eine Eröffnung in ca. 3 Wochen angedacht. Aber das hat sich wohl erledigt, da das ja nächste Woche wäre... 
Schade


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. März 2010)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen auf der Rad mit dem Werner (Raum) unterhalten, da war eine Eröffnung in ca. 3 Wochen angedacht. Aber das hat sich wohl erledigt, da das ja nächste Woche wäre...
> Schade




mal abgesehen dass heute schon montag ist war die Rad10 letzte woche...

aber wenn euch die zeit so kurz vor kommt kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein noch ein wenig zu warten...


----------



## Bierklau (9. März 2010)

@ bikepark opening / realistisch gesehen ist nach dem Abtauen des Schnees meiner Meinung nach min. 3 bis 4 Wochen Arbeit nötig den Park wieder aufzupeppeln und fahren im Modder macht es sicher nicht besser....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. März 2010)

Wenn es noch ein paar Tage so kalt bleibt, dann der Frost erst langsam aus dem Boden kommt, die Strecken hergerichtet werden denke ich auch frühestens Ostern.

Ich fahr morgen Snow DH auf ner Skipiste... hat auch was.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. März 2010)

Der Skibetrieb wurde eingestellt, es wird wärmer.
Dann kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## dragon-777 (17. März 2010)

Jepp. So was wie ein offizielles Statement wäre nett  jemand von den Betreibern, der hier mitliest? Oder jemand da, der Kontakt hat? Die Info auf der Website ist sehr knapp ausgefallen...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (17. März 2010)

is ja nicht so dass die strecken nun gemacht wären.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona94 (21. März 2010)

freu ich mich schon auf die neue Saison 
... die bauen ja was neues, steht auf der Bikepark-Osternohe Homepage ! 
Einen " Anfängerparkour " im Talbereich, da bin ich mal gespannt  
Jetzt muss ich bis Ende April ohne Bike auskommen, ich verkaufe mein Hardtail um mir nun endlich ein schönes Fully zuzulegen... 
hat jetzt lange gedauert da ich erst 15 bin, aber dafür freu ich mich jetzt um so mehr!


Chriss


----------



## manticora (21. März 2010)

Ja nur noch drei bis vier Wochen
Knut


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. März 2010)

So angemeldet Wer ist noch am Rennen dabei?


----------



## dragon-777 (22. März 2010)

Hey, ein Lebenszeichen:

"Bald ist es soweit wieder!

Der Skilift hat für die Wintersaison seine Pforten geschlossen. Wir haben schon mit der Restaurierung des Bikeparks begonnen.
Folgende Termine zum Vormerken:
*Sonntag, der 18.04.2010, Rad und Tat kommt mit Testbikes in den Bikepark
*Samstag/Sonntag, 15.05. und 16.05.2010: Bayr. Downhill Meisterschaft 2010 in Osternohe
Die Öffnung des Parks zu Ostern ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu schaffen, aktuelle Infos immer rechtzeitig auf der Homepage!
Wir freuen uns Auf Euch!
Das Bikeparkteam"

Das lässt doch hoffen!


----------



## TINOB. (22. März 2010)

Schaut auf www.rc50-erlangen.de !!!!
Die Anmeldung zur Bayerischen ist offen !!!


----------



## nicerguy (22. März 2010)

Der Schnee ist weg und die BlÃ¤tter mÃ¼ssen noch weg, deshalb gehtâs diese Woche in Osternohe los mit aufrÃ¤umen, streckenpflege, ausbessern, umbauen und schÃ¶ner machen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann das ganze Wochenende vorbeikommen. Es gibt dieses Jahr einen festen Stundensatz der zwischen 6-7 Euro liegt und wird falls gewÃ¼nscht auf ein Saisonticket angerechnet.
Rechen, Schaufeln falls vorhanden bitte mitbringen.
Arbeitsbeginn ist: Freitag um 1430 Uhr am oberen Parkplatz.
	                  Samstag um 1000 Uhr.

Die gesamte Crew um den Bikepark Osternohe wÃ¼rde sich Ã¼ber eine groÃe Beteiligung sehr freuen.
Die Aufsicht und Abnahme Ã¼bernehme ich selbst.

GruÃ 
Alex
Eightinch.de


----------



## Stagediver (22. März 2010)

ohhh... Schnell anmelden. Das war letztes Jahr schon der Hammer


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (22. März 2010)

für den letzten Platz könnte es grad reichen...


----------



## Stagediver (22. März 2010)

Ach pfeiff doch auf die Platzierung.

Der Spass und der Kick sind entscheidend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (23. März 2010)

Das wäre auch der Grund für mich, mal an einem Rennen Teilzunehmen. Eine Erfahrung ist es mit Sicherheit.


----------



## osarias (23. März 2010)

Soo,
mei Bruder und ich sind angemeldet,..., *freu*

Gruß


----------



## KrissiRu (25. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, daß man sich jetzt anmelden kann. 
Bin dabei, getreu nach dem Motto "runter kommen se alle"


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2010)

Hey habt ihr ne Bestätigung bekommen für die Anmeldung?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (27. März 2010)

Wie schauts eig. aus?? schaffen die es noch bis Ostern den Park zu öffnen?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Wie schauts eig. aus?? schaffen die es noch bis Ostern den Park zu öffnen?



wenn mehr Leute helfen würden, und nicht so "dumm" daher reden ... dann vielleicht ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn mehr Leute helfen würden, und nicht so "dumm" daher reden ... dann vielleicht ja


.. oder wenn du ein paar "Kraftpillen" liefern würdest!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. März 2010)

jedenfalls ist dann noch nicht alles fertig, denn es wird einiges neues geben....


----------



## Marcus79 (28. März 2010)

War jemand beim aufräumen dabei??? Sind die Rasengittersteine kurz vor der Ausfahrt noch da oder ham die das jetzt ausgebessert??


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn mehr Leute helfen würden, und nicht so "dumm" daher reden ... dann vielleicht ja




Nana, es gibt Leute die müssten den ganzen Tag arbeiten nur um die Spritkosten wieder zu verdienen.... es kann halt nicht jeder helfen und so wie die aktuelle Wetterprognose aussieht fällt Ostern eh ins Wasser.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Nana, es gibt Leute die müssten den ganzen Tag arbeiten nur um die Spritkosten wieder zu verdienen.... es kann halt nicht jeder helfen und so wie die aktuelle Wetterprognose aussieht fällt Ostern eh ins Wasser.



das war auch nicht auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen - sondern eher auf den, meiner Meinung nach ziemlich plumpen Satz von Ihm ala "wann machen die endlich mal was - ich will fahren"

Ich würde auch gerne helfen - jedoch muss ich oft Freitag / Samstag arbeiten und weiss wie das ist ...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. März 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn mehr Leute helfen würden, und nicht so "dumm" daher reden ... dann vielleicht ja


tut mir leid das ich gute 2h stunden vom Bikepark entfernt wohne und nicht sooo viel Zeit hab um extra hinzufahren nur um zu Helfen außerdem war das nur eine Frage.... naja nix für ungut


----------



## Tabibuschua (29. März 2010)

Es schmilzt & trocknet draußen langsam . Die Strecke wurde sauber gmacht, gepflegt... 
Man darf gespannt sein, was da noch so alles schönes gemacht wird :]


----------



## actafool (29. März 2010)

Marcus79 schrieb:


> War jemand beim aufräumen dabei??? Sind die Rasengittersteine kurz vor der Ausfahrt noch da oder ham die das jetzt ausgebessert??



Sind noch da


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. März 2010)

Bei dem Sauwetter derzeit halte ich das "Trocknen" für ein Gerücht... oder regnet es in Nürnberg nicht?


Wegen schmelzen wirds wieder kalt... leider...


----------



## Tabibuschua (30. März 2010)

Die Gitter-Steine werden da wohl auch bleiben , sonst gibts da nur wieder brutale Bremshubbel mitten in der Saison ;]

Naja, mit "trocken" meine ich "trockener als die letzten Wochen" :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> Naja, mit "trocken" meine ich "trockener als die letzten Wochen" :]



das kannst du knicken. im wald ist es derzeit noch immer viel zu nass und da osternohe nordausgerichtet ist, wird das noch ein weile dauern, bis da die grösste feuchtigkeit raus ist. bin vorletztes wochenende noch über eisplatten im wald gefahren.


----------



## Tabibuschua (31. März 2010)

Ich hoffe mal nicht auf der Strecke!
Ich war ja am Sa zum Wurschteln draußen und bin guter Dinge, dass das in ~ 2 Wochen trocken genug zum Biken ist.
Und wenn net: muss man sich halt noch gedulden ;]


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. März 2010)

Es geht los freu.


----------



## Spankjunky (3. April 2010)

Nicht mal mehr eine Woche,dann gehts auf nach Osternohe.
Meine Jungs und ich sind schon so heiß drauf.
Lange genug hat es ja gedauert !!!


----------



## casiosv (3. April 2010)

Hi,

hier mal ne kleine Info von mir zu dem Baufortschritt im unteren Teil.


Der DH hat nach dem Sprung übern Bach eine Änderung des Streckenverlaufs (Oben soll auch was anders sein aber da war ich nicht).


















Flache Anlieger kurz vor dem Austritt auf die Wiese, mit anschließendem Sprung in leichten Rechtshang. In Arbeit sind danach noch evtl. diverse Sprünge und rechts links recht Kombi.


















Größtenteils Bremswellen beseitigt, Anlieger neu geformt und geglättet.






















Sprung in den Steilhang bei mittlerem Wiesenstück vergrößert/leicht nach hinten versetzt.





"Übungsparcours" bzw. Nortshores auf Wiese.


----------



## Nazgul666 (3. April 2010)

sieht doch  bis etz  echt gut aus  

wird es auch ne änderrung  vor dem bachsprung geben weil die anfahrt  echt scheise ist bzw  in der steilen  kurve sollte man evt  holzbretter hochziehen so ne art anlieger wo man auch schee fahren kann 


mfg


----------



## player599 (3. April 2010)

hay
schaut gut aus, wenns sich machen lässt werd ich nächste woche auf jeden fall da sein!!!
NOch ne kleine frage: ich hab in ner broschüre gelesen dass anfang 2010 noch n pumptrack und zusätzliche dirtjumps gebaut werden, steht davon schon was oder ist das noch im bau??


----------



## casiosv (3. April 2010)

also die steile Kurve bleibt, die Ausfahrt in diesen kleinen "Anlieger" danach haben wir allerdings wieder ein bisschen angepasst. Wenn man die Kurve in einem großen Bogen ausfährt sollte das aber gehen.

Zu dem Bauvorhaben kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich selbst nur Helfer bin und wir uns heute um den unteren Teil gekümmert haben, soll meinen ich weis nicht welche Änderungen oben gemacht worden sind. Etwas konkretes dazu hab ich nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## dragon-777 (3. April 2010)

casiosv schrieb:


> also die steile Kurve bleibt, die Ausfahrt in diesen kleinen "Anlieger" danach haben wir allerdings wieder ein bisschen angepasst. Wenn man die Kurve in einem großen Bogen ausfährt sollte das aber gehen.
> 
> Zu dem Bauvorhaben kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich selbst nur Helfer bin und wir uns heute um den unteren Teil gekümmert haben, soll meinen ich weis nicht welche Änderungen oben gemacht worden sind. Etwas konkretes dazu hab ich nicht mitbekommen.



Danke für die Arbeit und die Bilder. Freue mich auch schon riesig auf das kommende Wochenende. All die Nasen mal wieder sehen, es mal wieder ordentlich laufen lassen und ein richtig gutes Stück Käsekuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (3. April 2010)

casiosv schrieb:


>



... so einen verlauf hätte ich schon letzten august gebraucht:
da lief es nach dem bachsprung rechts weiter, also zwischen dickem baum links und dünnen baum rechts hindurch. passt kaum ein lenker hindurch...

mein problem war, daß ich mit schwung aus der schwierigen anfahrt kam, in verlauf der rampe sprang, zuweit links kam und frontal mit dem kopf gegen den dicken baum knallte. helm war hinüber, 2 rückenwirbel auch.

nun nach neun monaten habe ich noch ´ne menge titan im kreuz, eine ordentliche krümmung im kreuz und wenig hoffnung, daß ich ohne versteifung von 5 wirbeln ein schmerzfreies, belastbares und optisch erträglichles restleben führen kann. von bisher 3 monaten und vorr. weiteren 6 monaten arbeitsausfall ganz zu schweigen.
auch das risiko der folgeoperation ist eine querschnittslähmung mit risiko 1000:1.   

was will ich damit sagen ?   
ich war ganz einfach um ein jahr zu früh am richtigen ort. so wie´s jetzt aussieht, kann m.e. nichts schlimmes passieren. alles wirkt sehr "sanft" und trotzdem nicht langweilig. gefällt mir wirlich gut !   

wünsche euch viel spaß und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwann doch mal wieder auf der strecke in osternohe.   

psx0407


----------



## Demolisher (4. April 2010)

Respekt an alle Helfer und die Parkbetreiber, sieht super aus was Ihr da gemacht habt
Freu mich schon auf die neue Saison, endlich wieder biken und Bike-Buddys treffen.

Rock on, CU next weekend


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (4. April 2010)

Super Arbeit 
Während es in anderen Parks nur Versprechungen gibt, sieht man dagegen in Osternohe, das sich etwas bewegt. Endlich geht es wieder los


----------



## player599 (4. April 2010)

sind dieses wochenende eigentlich schon alle strecken befahrbar, oder müssen ein paar noch fertig trocknen?


----------



## Jayson213 (7. April 2010)

für mehr spannung auf freitag


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. April 2010)

geilo endlich mal mehr aktion da unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. April 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ulli! (8. April 2010)




----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. April 2010)

Respekt an alle die die letzten Tage im Dreck geschaufelt haben.


----------



## Golzman (8. April 2010)

Mal schauen wie lange der Anlieger nach dem Double hält  Alda, wird das geil! Vollgaaaas.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. April 2010)

Denn hätten die mit Beton ausgießen sollen


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (8. April 2010)

Golzman schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange der Anlieger nach dem Double hält  Alda, wird das geil! Vollgaaaas.



hehe ... mal schauen wann der erste mit dem Kopf im Anlieger steckt weil er beim double zu kurz kam


----------



## Jayson213 (8. April 2010)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> hehe ... mal schauen wann der erste mit dem Kopf im Anlieger steckt weil er beim double zu kurz kam



wir werden sehen denk ich mal!
gehen tut es!macht auch viel spaß dann in den anlieger rein zu fliegen 

aber zu kurz sollte man nicht recht springen.mal wieder ein ding wo sich die geister scheiden werden! 
ich finds gut.muß man sich eben mal ein bißchen probieren.

in dem sinn...go out and ride


----------



## LaKoS (8. April 2010)

Ist das Double größer geworden oder noch so wie letztes Jahr? 


Mfg


----------



## Jayson213 (8. April 2010)

müßt scho geh! 




ist genau 8m. (also ca. wie vorher)


----------



## LaKoS (8. April 2010)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (8. April 2010)

was freu ich mich auf Samstag


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. April 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> aber zu kurz sollte man nicht recht springen.mal wieder ein ding wo sich die geister scheiden werden!
> ich finds gut.muß man sich eben mal ein bißchen probieren.




Kannst Du bitte erklären wie man sich an einem Double probieren kann?


----------



## Jayson213 (9. April 2010)

...
man sollte sich eben im klaren sein was man tut.
dazu kommt ja das man vorher auch strecke hat.die anfahrt sollte passen, man muß wissen was man ab der landung macht etc.pp....

das meinte ich mit, sich probieren.man kommt eben nich hin und sagt, "mach ich sofort, geh ma' weg da!"
einige werden evtl das ein oder andere mal den direkteren weg über den anlieger nehmen...geht aber auch als notausgang ohne den abzweig über die stratosphäre zu nehmen


----------



## kletteraffe (9. April 2010)

> man sollte sich eben im klaren sein was man tut



Gerade das ist die Parole in Osternohe. Nirgends wo sonst sind die Schwierigkeitsstufen so eng gesteckt. Für meinen Teil hab ich großen Respekt vor dem Park


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2010)

Man könnte aber die Landezone auch einfach 2m nach hinten verlängern.



> man sollte sich eben im klaren sein was man tut



Das sollte man ansich immer wissen.


G.


----------



## Playlife8 (9. April 2010)

Das mit den Landezonen ist in Osternohe genau das Problem (für meinen Geschmack), entweder man schafft die Distanz oder man zerlegt sich heftig, schade muss ich sagen, allerdings könnte man ja mit relativ wenig Aufwand hier Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Bierklau (9. April 2010)

@ lasst es langsam angehen...hat sich echt gelohnt gestern Osternohe; Kollege Utz liegt mit gebrochenen Rippen und geprellten Brustkorb im Laufer Krankenhaus...gute Besserung von hier aus


----------



## kletteraffe (9. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich komm Samstag erstmal mitm CC´ler, fahr nur Uphill und schau mir an, was die andern so veranstalten 

@Bierklau
Gute Besserung für Deinen Kollegen!


----------



## B3ppo (9. April 2010)

Die Vorfreude steigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golzman (9. April 2010)

Wo sind denn die Umfahrungen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man könnte aber die Landezone auch einfach 2m nach hinten verlängern.
> 
> G.



Der Meinung bin ich auch.

2 Kubikmeter Erde, macht nicht viel Arbeit, kostet wenig, die Knochen bleiben heil und die Parkeröffnung wird nicht wieder von zig Krankentransporten überschattet. Schnelle gute Fahrer stört eine verlängerte Landung auch nicht.



Gute Besserung an den mit den gebrochenen  Rippen... ich weis leider selbst wie das ist.


----------



## stylehead (9. April 2010)

Das mit der verlängerten Landung hat sich erledigt, die haben heute links neben den Kicker auf die schnelle noch einen mit kleinerem Gap gezimmert.


----------



## zuspät (9. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,
kann man sich etz auch scho protektoren leihen? oder soll mer evtl. mal sammeln gehen, ich könnte ein paar knieschoner spenden


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2010)

Ich muss auch mal was dazu sagen, is ja schön und toll das die Leute da soviel bauen. z.B. oben die Doubles sind viel zu steil geshapt(richtig Dirt mäßig) da hebt man viel zu arg ab, wenn ich durch die Luft fliegen will geh ich auf die Freeride. Da sollte man nochmal drüber, so wie letztes Jahr wars perfekt. Ja und unten denn Ziel Double da sollte man echt noch die Landezone weng nach hinten raus ziehen und das was die da noch hingebaut haben steht auch noch weng weit links. Also auch die Landung noch weng breiter machen.
Aber sonst ist die neu Streckenführung echt spitze, vorallem unten nach der Steilkurve. 

mfg


----------



## heifisch (10. April 2010)

War heute auch da und muss sagen respekt was ihr da gebaut habt. Schön das es sowas hier im Nürnbergerraum gibt. 

Zwei Sachen sind mit aber aufgefallen: 
-Die Einverständniserklärung meiner Eltern wollte niemand sehen, fand ich etwas komisch. 
-Die Liftbügel sind vielzu rutschig. Mich hats mindestens 4 mal heute rausgehauen, nach dem Tipp das eine Bein rüber zu tun hat das hochfahren dann wohl besser geklappt. Ich hab es aber nicht versucht, da es den Vater von meinem Kumpel am Ausstiegt mitgeschleift hat weil er am Bügel festhing. Auch anderen ging es so. Da könne man evntl, mit ein bisschen Gummi auf den Bügeln nachbessern. Letztes Jahr war es wohl so und da hat es scheinbar deutlich besser geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (10. April 2010)

Leute, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse heute gewesen? Ist´s noch arg schlammig?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> War heute auch da und muss sagen respekt was ihr da gebaut habt. Schön das es sowas hier im Nürnbergerraum gibt.
> 
> Zwei Sachen sind mit aber aufgefallen:
> -Die Einverständniserklärung meiner Eltern wollte niemand sehen, fand ich etwas komisch.
> -Die Liftbügel sind vielzu rutschig. Mich hats mindestens 4 mal heute rausgehauen, nach dem Tipp das eine Bein rüber zu tun hat das hochfahren dann wohl besser geklappt. Ich hab es aber nicht versucht, da es den Vater von meinem Kumpel am Ausstiegt mitgeschleift hat weil er am Bügel festhing. Auch anderen ging es so. Da könne man evntl, mit ein bisschen Gummi auf den Bügeln nachbessern. Letztes Jahr war es wohl so und da hat es scheinbar deutlich besser geklappt.



TIP: Wickel dir einen alten Fahrradschlauch um die Stütze. Dann müßte es problemlos halten und deine Sattelstütze behält auch die schwarze Farbe.
Hatte ich diesen Winter selber so gemacht, weil der Pyrosteiner (daher der Tip) die Möglichkeit aufgetan hat im BayWald eine reguläre Skipiste runterzufahren.
Und da gings auch problemlos mit Serienbügel

G.
Und


----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Leute, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse heute gewesen? Ist´s noch arg schlammig?



eher viel zu trocken.


----------



## hofschalk (10. April 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Leute, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse heute gewesen? Ist´s noch arg schlammig?


staubtrocken wars heute. hoffe das hält noch bis morgen


----------



## Fl!p (10. April 2010)

Es war Staubtrocken...
2 Mal Krankenwagen da gewesen...
Wie heifisch schon geschrieben hat, die Bügel sind eine Katastrophe. Mich hat es fast 3 mal ausm lift gehaun. Mir tut jetzt noch die Kniekehle weh, da ich den Bügel 2 mal da hinklemmen musste um oben anzukommen. Die Gummiteile sollen aber demnächst wieder auf die Bügel kommen. Bis dahin würde ich empfehlen nen Schlauch um die Sattelstütze zu machen, denn Plastik auf Gummi rutscht nicht so leicht wie Plastik auf Metall. Ich hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf den Lift und bin nach Hause gefahren. Man wusste nie, ob man oben ankommt. Ausserdem wars gerammelt voll!

Trotzdem waren die Abfahrten sehr Geil!


----------



## Stagediver (10. April 2010)

OK. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. April 2010)

schlammig? - ja, während in nbg. die ganze zeit die sonne schien und es trocken war hatte es in onohe in strömen geregnet... wtf???

die gummis an den bügeln mussten diese woche mühsam entfernt werden da vom tüv keine erlaubnis vorlag... kommt aber normalerweise wieder...


----------



## hofschalk (10. April 2010)

dank meiner langen haxen hat das mit dem bügel innen wunderbar funktioniert. werd das nicht mehr anders machen.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> die gummis an den bügeln mussten diese woche mühsam entfernt werden da vom tüv keine erlaubnis vorlag... kommt aber normalerweise wieder...


Bügel-Gummi-TÜV?????????
Ich glaub ich spinn!!! Es lebe der Bürokratismus!!!
Wie schaut denn so eine TÜV Abnahme für einen Bügel-Gummi Verbundwerkstoff aus? Lässt sich da einer beim TÜV mit dem Bügel durch die Ölgrube ziehen oder was? Bekommt dann jeder Bügel eine TÜV Plakette? Und was ist mit ASU?
Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. April 2010)

bevor der bikepark das erste mal seine pforten öffnete simma mit den berg hoch gefahren und tüvs waren da die das abnahmen. zu dem zp waren die alten reifenstücke noch nicht montiert und somit gibts aktuell nur eine BE ohne gummi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (10. April 2010)

das mit den Bügel ist doch halb so wild ... 

wenn man den Empfehlungen des Liftpersonals folgen würde, und sich so drauf sitzt das der Bügel zwischen den Beinen ist ... 1a geht - das aussteigen ist zwar etwas gefrickel, aber geht echt gut 

Strecken sind super geworden ! hier und da zwar noch nciht ganz super aber wird sicher noch ! Einzige negative war die neue Line unterhalb vom KrokodileGap ... nach dem HolzObstacle der Double ist bischen ... naja ... komisch ... die Landung ist höher als der Absprung ... ?! 

see ya next time


----------



## Burnhard (10. April 2010)

Fl!p schrieb:


> 2 Mal Krankenwagen da gewesen...



Echt bitter, erste Abfahrt und gleich hats jemand zerlegt...
Gute Besserung!


@JansonJanson
Ich glaub der Teil war noch nicht ganz fertig, oder?!


----------



## player599 (10. April 2010)

das ist echt dumm, wenn man sich am ersten tag bikepark wieder verletzt un dann sau lang wieder ausfällt... gute besserung falls ihr des lest!


----------



## dragon-777 (10. April 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Leute, wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse heute gewesen? Ist´s noch arg schlammig?



Gestaubt hat's. Und wenn ich sie dabei gehabt hätte, hätte ich "Sommerreifen" drauf gemacht....


----------



## heifisch (10. April 2010)

Das stimmt es war sau staubig. Es waren aber ziemlich viel Muddy Marrys montiert. Sogar Dirty Dans hab ich gesehen. Die haben wohl mit anderem Wetter gerechnet.


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. April 2010)

Ich fands gestern sauschee !
Der Käskoung so lecker wie gewohnt, die Strecken hübsch wie immer.
einzige die vielen Krankenwageneinsätze (weit mehr als nur 2 mal !  ) haben mich irritiert.
Leute, lassts doch bitte langsam angehen, gerade am erstem Wochenende in der Saison!
Da haben`s wohl viele zu derb krachen lassen. ;]

Der große schwarz gekleidete Fotograph mit Pferdeschwanz und roter Fototasche + blauem Rucksack gestern war mein Kumpel, der mit meiner Cam Bilder geschossen hat.
Alle Aufnahmen ungeschönt unverändert in Originalgröße findet ihr in meiner Galerie:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/
Originalgröße kriegt ihr, indem ihr nochmal auf das Einzelbild dann draufklickt (Achtung 10 MP!)

Viel Spaß damit ! :]

PS: er hat das erste Mal mit so ner Cam geballert, es sind also nicht alle Aufnahmen supermegageil, aber einige schöne Aufnahmen sind mit bei


----------



## FeliXtreme (11. April 2010)

Hi,

Hat heute den 11.4. der Bikepark Osternohe offen? Bedeuten die 3 gelben Punkte rechts oben, dass er offen hat?
http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=76

Danke für schnelle Anworten ;-)


----------



## S*P*J (11. April 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal was dazu sagen, is ja schön und toll das die Leute da soviel bauen. z.B. oben die Doubles sind viel zu steil geshapt(richtig Dirt mäßig) da hebt man viel zu arg ab, wenn ich durch die Luft fliegen will geh ich auf die Freeride. Da sollte man nochmal drüber, so wie letztes Jahr wars perfekt. Ja und unten denn Ziel Double da sollte man echt noch die Landezone weng nach hinten raus ziehen und das was die da noch hingebaut haben steht auch noch weng weit links. Also auch die Landung noch weng breiter machen.
> Aber sonst ist die neu Streckenführung echt spitze, vorallem unten nach der Steilkurve.
> 
> mfg


 
RICHTIG DIRTMÄSSIG????
ist ein ganz normaler geshapter Sprung, also ich finde die Strecke besser als letztes Jahr


----------



## Stylo77 (11. April 2010)

würde sagen da auf der webcam jemand am lift sitzt sollte offen sein 

die "ampel" is allerding weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (11. April 2010)

Hab den typ im Stuhl aufm Bild auch eben gesehn 
Ja stimmt ich dachte mir acuh früher gabs doch mal ne Ampel.
... Jetzt isser weg, doch nicht offen???
WIR WOLLEN DIE ÖFFNUNGSAMPEL WIEDER HABEN!!!!

Solange es nicht stärker regnet wird er offen haben denke ich.
Der Lift läuft auch, die Frage ist geklärt 

Könnte der Fährmann ähh Liftmann nicht ein Schild mit "offen" vor die Webcam stellen und er müsste nicht ständig die gleiche Frage beantworten!!!


----------



## zuspät (11. April 2010)

ist offen!
hat zwar übernacht etwas geregnet aber gestern wars ja eh recht staubig


----------



## zuspät (11. April 2010)

telefon mit diesem zauberding kannst du den liftmann anrufen
warum die ampel weg ist weiß der nette mann allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. April 2010)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Könnte der Fährmann ähh Liftmann nicht ein Schild mit "offen" vor die Webcam stellen und er müsste nicht ständig die gleiche Frage beantworten!!!



Das is echt mal ne geile Idee ! :]


----------



## Big-Hiter (11. April 2010)

Wie Pyrosteiner schon sagt, was soll ich den bei einem 8m Double probieren.
Verstehs nicht, baut Tables da hat jeder was davon. Der Anfänger kann fahren und der Fortgeschrittene kann sich ran tasten.


----------



## Jayson213 (11. April 2010)

...
ich revidiere meine aussage nicht!
ich muß mich ja nicht an DEM sprung probieren!!!!  
ich kann mich an anderen sachen versuchen zu steigern und komm dann beim nächsten mal zu dem sprung und mach es einfach, oder beim übernächsten mal.
ich habe selber nicht den anspruch, dass wenn ich in einen bikepark komme, gleich alles springen zu können was da ist!
wird in anderen foren/threads über andere parks auch so hergezogen?
ich finde es eine unsitte. kritik ist immer willkommen und erwünscht, aber man sollte doch den boden unter den füßen behalten ( auch wenn keine table landung da ist  ) wo bleibt sonst der reiz???
wieviel leute springen in WB den großen drop?10 im ganzen jahr?da meckert doch auch keiner, sondern nimmt sich die stufe die er bewältigen kann.macht es doch so in osternohe auch.es gibt mittlerweile schließlich genug sachen...

in dem sinn, weniger quatschen -> mehr fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (11. April 2010)

> in dem sinn, weniger quatschen -> mehr fahren!!!


----------



## player599 (11. April 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> Alle Aufnahmen ungeschönt unverändert in Originalgröße findet ihr in meiner Galerie:
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/
> Originalgröße kriegt ihr, indem ihr nochmal auf das Einzelbild dann draufklickt (Achtung 10 MP!)
> 
> ...



Die aufnahmen sind doch alle sehr schön! auf jeden fall ansehenswert! Knipst ihr öfter auch mal ohne besondere veranstaltungen, oder nur bei rennen???

Zur frage ob heut offen ist: Ja, aber hier, also 10km weiter weg nieselt es grad, und auf der webcam sieht man etwas matsch wenn man genauer hinsieht...


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Die Seite von Bikepark ist grad tot.


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. April 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> Die aufnahmen sind doch alle sehr schön! auf jeden fall ansehenswert! Knipst ihr öfter auch mal ohne besondere veranstaltungen, oder nur bei rennen???


danke. :]
jo klar, aber in nächster Zeit steht erstmal biken. an der Bayrischen in Onohe werd ich aber auch wieder knipsen :]

PS: Falls sich bei der Galerie ein Bild in Originalauflösung nicht ganz lädt, einfach 2-3x F5 drücken, dann müsste es gehen, ... spackt irgendwie rum... kotz!


----------



## seelenfrieden (11. April 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> ...
> ich revidiere meine aussage nicht!
> ich muß mich ja nicht an DEM sprung probieren!!!!
> ich kann mich an anderen sachen versuchen zu steigern und komm dann beim nächsten mal zu dem sprung und mach es einfach, oder beim übernächsten mal.
> ...



baut ihr die strecke für euch oder auch für andere leute? ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man immer noch so derbe lieblose sprünge in einen park bauen kann. das ist bei den beiden sprüngen oben und am zeilsprung ein klares friss oder stirb. imo hat das innerhalb einer strecke in einem park nichts zu suchen. irgenwelche hohen drops, die mehr oder weniger optional neben der strecke rumstehen haben sicher ihre berechtigung. wenn für ein rennen so ma was extra gebaut wird ist das auch völlig ok. aber so...err..ne. auch mit ner table landung, die einem fehler verzeit, kann ich mich "probieren" und an die länge rantasten. allerdings ohne enormes risiko im krankenhaus zu landen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. April 2010)

Die solten einfach die Landezonen weng erweitern. Das tut doch keinem weh.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Die solten einfach die Landezonen weng erweitern. Das tut doch keinem weh.



Manche wollen halt mehr als "nur" Spaß haben

G.


----------



## Playlife8 (11. April 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Die solten einfach die Landezonen weng erweitern. Das tut doch keinem weh.



Meine Rede, vor allem hätte man mit wenig Aufwand gleich einige Fan´s für den Park mehr gewonnen! 
Rein wirtschaflich gesehen sollte man das schon machen denn für wenig Input gibts viel Output!


----------



## Golzman (11. April 2010)

Geht euch bitte zum Spinning- Kurs anmelden!!!! Ich geh jetzt biken... Ride or die.


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin einfach die Doubles aufzufüllen und Tabels draus zu machen, das bisschen Erde sollte schnell beschafft sein. Fahrer die früher die Doubles geschafft haben können noch immer genauso springen, Fahrer die es noch nicht versucht haben können sich rantasten. Das Verletzungsrisko geht auch zurück. Eigentlich nur Vorteile. Oder entstehen dann nicht mehr so coole Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (11. April 2010)

servus.
wollte mal ein dickes lob aussprechen. als "neu-unterfranke" war ich gestern das erste mal in osternohe. macht richtig laune. bin in der vergangenheit eher im harz, winterberg und willingen unterwegs gewesen. schön das es in meiner neuen heimat auch gute parks gibt. 
osternohe hat defintiv einen fan und nutzer dazu bekommen...so long.

p.s. 331 pics und nur dreimal drauf. bah. das nächste mal zieh ich was pinkes an


----------



## Stylo77 (11. April 2010)

und was is das problem an den sachen die man sich net traut vorbeizufahren ?


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Das man es vll mal probieren möchte.  Wenn man den Double nicht schafft ist das recht schmerzhaft. Wenn man einen Table nicht schafft nicht. Andersrum gefragt, was spricht dagegen den Double aufzufüllen?


----------



## hspteiler (11. April 2010)

Golzman schrieb:


> Geht euch bitte zum Spinning- Kurs anmelden!!!! Ich geh jetzt biken... Ride or die.


Cooler Spruch.......Coolio


----------



## Stylo77 (11. April 2010)

ja und das gejammer wirst doch immer haben 

dem einen sind 2 m zu weit dem anderen is 50cm zu weit 

gesteht euch doch einfach ein was ihr nicht könnt oder drauf habt 

euren traumpark möcht ich gern mal sehen !


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. April 2010)

Ich weis nicht was das gelaber jetzt soll? Ich hab ganz normal Kritik geübt, an sachen die meiner Meinung nicht ganz paßen. Da braucht man jetzt auch nicht ewigkeiten drüber diskutieren und patzich drauf reagieren.
Entweder wird drauf eingegangen, was vielen Leuten freuen würde, oder eben nicht was sehr schade wäre.


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Andersrum gefragt, was spricht dagegen den Double aufzufüllen?


Darauf hast aber noch immer nicht geantwortet.


Ich mach dir den Plan und du baust/finanzierst/organisierst den Bau meines persönlichen Traumparks. Einverstanden?


----------



## Stylo77 (11. April 2010)

dagegen spricht nix 

aber was kommt dann ? dann is der shape zu krass ,der shore zu schmal, der drop zu hoch , der boden zu glatt ,.....


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Dann ist doch gut.

Das stimmt allerdings. Das könnte kommen. Die Drops am Ende sind wirklich hoch, aber wie will man sowas vereinfachen, ohne sie tiefer zu bauen. Bei den Shores gibts es ja unterschiedliche Breiten, dann kann man halt nicht alles fahren. Den ganz dünnen Steg(nicht breiter als der Reifen) in der Mitte der Freeride hab ich mich auch getraut(sogar geschafft), in 1,5 Höhe würde ich es auf keine Fall tun. Aber es gibt sowas ja tiefer, da beschwert sich auch keiner drüber, dass es nicht 1m höher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slikjumper (11. April 2010)

Ich bin mit dem RTW abgehohlt worden. Auf der Freeride hats sich am Wallride zerlegt, konnte nicht mehr laufen.

Die Diagnose war zum Glück nur oberflächliche Hautläsion.
--
Bei mir war noch ein 14 jähriger Junge (der wohl aus der näheren umgebung kommt) ihn hatte es wesentlich stärker getroffen.
Der Verdacht lag auf Schlüsselbeinbruch - jedoch weiß ich selber nicht ob der sich bestätigt hat.
Wünsche ihn und den der am morgen mit dem RTW abgehohlt wurde gute Besserung!


----------



## player599 (11. April 2010)

gute besserung an dich, den jungen und den anderen, auf dass sie nicht die ganze saison ausfallen, das wär ziemlich *******!


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir an alle dies zerlegt hat.

Wie/Wo hats den Jungen zerlegt? Ich hab nur mitbekommen, dass die Freeride am Anfang zu war deswegen. Scheinbar am Krokodilsprung lag er. Es gab aber zwei Varianten, einmal " Er hat den Sprung nicht geschafft", zweite "Er hat den Sprung zwar geschafft, ist danach aber gegen einen Baum gefahren". Welche ist denn richtig?


----------



## hofschalk (11. April 2010)

Also der 1. in der Früh hat sich am Krokodilsprung aufgestellt, weils seinen Vorfahrer da geschmissen hat und ers nicht mehr zum stehen geschafft hat. (Aussage des Vorfahrers) 
Da war wohl Verdacht auf Sprunggelenkverletzung da, die sich aber wohl nicht bestätigt hat, zum Glück (wiederrum Aussage seines Kumpels/Vorfahrers)
Den Jungen, den der Slikjumper meint, war doch glaub der, der sich vom großen Zieldrop gestürzt hat. Das war doch ziemlich zeitgleich.


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Achso, genau beim Drop ist auch einer gestürzt. Hab ich aber auch noch von Höhrensagen mitbekommen.

Dann war gestern also doch 3 mal der Krankenwagen da.


----------



## dragon-777 (11. April 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> dagegen spricht nix
> 
> aber was kommt dann ? dann is der shape zu krass ,der shore zu schmal, der drop zu hoch , der boden zu glatt ,.....



Natürlich wirst du immer Leute haben, denen alles zu hoch, zu weit oder was auch immer ist, aber aus der kommerziellen Sicht  und dafür ist ein Bikepark ja da  wären entschärfte Doubles (und so weiter) nicht so schlecht, um ein breiteres Publikum anzusprechen. Platz genug ist ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombin (11. April 2010)

Das wird wohl eine ewige Diskussion bleiben,double oder table...
da die Frage was eigentlich gegen tables spricht nicht beantwortet worden ist will ich mich mal dem Problem aus einer anderen Warte nähern.Ich bin selber ein eher wenig talentierter,aber durchaus begeisterter Runterhhügler,verbringe meine meiste Freizeit mit klettern.Hier gibt es eine ganz ähnliche Diskussion,bezüglich der Absicherung von Routen am Fels.
Die eine Fraktion wünscht sich perfekte Absicherung(niedrige erste Haken,geringe Hakenabstände)um gefahrlos jede Tour probieren zu können.
Die anderen sehen im klettern nicht nur den rein körperlichen,sportlichen Aspekt und vertreten die Meinung das man den Anforderungen die eine Route stellt auch nervlich und mental gewachsen sein muss,und auch fähig sein muss seine Leistung unter objektiver Gefahr (weite Stürze,Aufschlaggefahr,im Extremfall Risiko einen "Groundfall")zu erbringen.
So lächerlich wie beim Klettern die Argumentation ist,die Stärkeren könnten ja Haken auslassen wenn sie sich denn unbedingt in Gefahr bringen müssen,so albern ist aus meiner Sicht der Wunsch jeden double zum table aufzufüllen.Es ist einfach ein anderer Erlebnis-Inhalt wenn man sich etwas solange aufsparen muss,bis man sich einer Sache wirklich gewachsen fühlt.
Um aus meiner persönlichen Osternohe-Erfahrung zu sprechen...vor den doubles am Beginn des Downhill habe ich mich lange gedrückt....der Moment als ich sie das erste mal gesprungen bin hat sich dann tief eingeprägt...wow...
Freeride und Downhill....da gehts halt auch durchaus um Adrenalin...der Sport birgt seine Risiken,und auch die Guten verletzen sich dann und wann...das ist eine Tatsache,die man nicht durch Auffüllen aller doubles aus der Welt schaffen kann.
Mit dem Downhill haben die Streckenbauer in Osternohe gemessen an den Möglichkeiten die der Hügel bietet,und berücksichtigend,durch welche Waldteile sie einfach nicht durch durften eine rasante flowige Linie geschaffen.Die vorhandenen Sprünge machen die Bereiche interessanter und anspruchsvoller,die sonst halt etwas fad währen.Da kann ich die Fahrer gut verstehen,die sich dort eine Alternative wünschen.Wenn man z.B am Gaißkopf nicht die schnelle Linie fährt,die ja letztlich auch eine Reihe unterschiedlich weiter doubles ist,dann ist die Strecke durch die Ggebenheiten (steiniges Gelände) immer noch alles andere als fad.Wenn man in Osternohe die Sprünge auslässt,dann rullert man halt über nen ebenen Waldweg.... Das muss ja nicht gleich bedeuten die doubles aufzufüllen.Die gleichen Sprünge in kleiner daneben gebaut...da wäre doch jedem gedient.Der double,der chicken-double,der chicken-way.....hahaha....ich ahne schon was ich mir da jetzt anhören darf....grins....Wäre ich Parkbetreiber,wollt ich halt das alle auf ihre Kosten kommen,der Platz wäre ja vorhanden,oben eh,bei dem weiten Sprung in der Mitte auch und ebenso beim Zielsprung.
viel Spass und verletzt Euch nicht!!!


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Auch eine interressante Sichtweiße. Aber ich finde, der Sport ist eh schon gefährlich genug, da kann man ruhig etwas entschärfen. Den Vorschlag mit einem kleineren Double, oder Table, daneben hört sich nicht schlecht an. Dann kommen wirklich alle auf ihren Spaß.
Beim Drop am Ende der Freeride ist das doch auch so geregelt. Wobei mir selbst der "kleine" noch ne Nummer zu groß ist nach meinem ersten Osternohebesuch. Wird sich ja aber vll noch ändern.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> TIP: Wickel dir einen alten Fahrradschlauch um die Stütze. Dann müßte es problemlos halten und deine Sattelstütze behält auch die schwarze Farbe.
> Hatte ich diesen Winter selber so gemacht, weil der Pyrosteiner (daher der Tip) die Möglichkeit aufgetan hat im BayWald eine reguläre Skipiste runterzufahren.
> Und da gings auch problemlos mit Serienbügel
> 
> ...




Ich hab einen Teil von nem Fahrradreifen mit Kabelbindern an jeder Sattelstütze befestigt da ich auch im Winter auf Skipisten fahre ohne gummierte Liftbügel. Das klappt selbst bei Schnee mit Spurrillen usw. noch ganz gut. Bilder Sattelstütze mit Reifen siehe in meinem Fotoalbum... da zum beispiel ganz gut:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449275





Und sonst... statt hier so viel zu diskutieren was gut und schlecht ist und wie viele Krankenwägen jetzt da waren hätte sich schon längst einer nen Schubkarren + Schaufel krallen können.

Statt dessen wird lieber 3 Seiten diskutiert, gestritten und gewartet bis der nächste Krankenwagen kommt.... verstehe sowas nicht denn das ist auch nicht gerade werbewirksam.


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Soll ich da jetzt hinstapfen und umbauen, oder wie. Das sollten schon die Parkbetreiber machen oder organisieren. Sonst endet das in einem heillosen Chaos.


----------



## S*P*J (11. April 2010)

Golzmann hat recht...fahrt Spinning selbst RR ist für euch zu derbe!

...das hat nichts mit Cool oder sonst was zu tun, ich hab am Freitag auch erstmal geschluckt. Mir gibt es aber ehr Motivation als Frust.

aber ich versteh euch schon, wenn die Coolios oben an der DH stehen als würden sie beim WC antreten und dann müssen sie die Sprünge umfahren...schon peinlich.

Das ist halt einfach eine etwas andere Strecke...beim YouGoFirst in BM regt sich doch auch niemand auf. Der wo den DH nicht fahren kann soll sich doch auf der anderen Seite amüsieren.

Und mir echt egal ob der KW da am Tag 20mal kommt, für seine Stürze ist jeder Selbst verantwortlich!!!


----------



## player599 (11. April 2010)

ich würds ja machen, nur die parkbetreiber werden was dagegenhaben wenn irgendeiner einfach an der strecke rumpfuscht... wenn die was organisieren, können die auf mich zählen!


----------



## hofschalk (11. April 2010)

lustig wie Personen, die überhaupt nichts mit dem Park zu tun haben, sich gleich angegriffen fühlen und andere Leute beleidigen müssen  Mal wieder zeigt sich das Forum nicht als Plattform von Meinungsaustausch sondern von unsachlichen Beschimpfungen. Jeder sollte sich am besten gleich rechtfertigen, wenn er was schreibt.


----------



## Jayson213 (11. April 2010)

...dito golzman und S*P*J 

und die aussage von bombin wäre zu lang als sie als zitat zu wählen! finde sehr gut was du da sagst!!!


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> aber ich versteh euch schon, wenn die Coolios oben an der DH stehen als würden sie beim WC antreten und dann müssen sie die Sprünge umfahren...schon peinlich.
> Der wo den DH nicht fahren kann soll sich doch auf der anderen Seite amüsieren.
> 
> Und mir echt egal ob der KW da am Tag 20mal kommt, für seine Stürze ist jeder Selbst verantwortlich!!!


Joa, das ist schon bitter.  Ne Spaß, ich bin sie einmal gefahren(weil die Freeride grad zu war) und bin danach wieder auf der Freeride gelandet. Vll auch besser, da ich leider kein Downhillbike sondern einen Minifreerider besitze (Speci Pitch).


----------



## richi266 (11. April 2010)

noch mal zurück zum Thema Table vs. Double. Man kann sich auch auf nem großen Table sehr leicht zerlgen wenn man zu kurz kommt und nosedive ins flat klatscht. Die Leute denen das zu krass is sollen es halt einfach nicht fahren. Für den kleinen Park gibt es doch genügend Sprünge. (Gegenteil ist der Ochsenkopf, bestimmt 4x so lang und weniger Airtime)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi247 (11. April 2010)

Bin zwar ein bisschen entäuscht aber nicht wirklich erstaunt über so manch literarischen Erguss in diesem Thread. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man hier wirklich noch behauptet Kritik sei erwünscht, zeugt der ein oder andere Beitrag nicht nur von einer gewissen Art Arroganz sondern auch von fehlender Weitsicht...

Da ich mich selbst auch eher zur "Pussyfraktion" zähle werde ich zukünftig wohl auch weiterhin die Downhill meiden und mich nach Alternativen umschauen. Spinning is doch da gar keine schlechte Idee oder evtl. gar den Park wechseln? So mancher hat das Prinzip der Wirtschaftlichkeit nicht wirklich verstanden. Zum Glück ist die Abteilung der Paukenschläger in Osternohe noch relativ gering und man findet genug andere Leute die sich mit dem Fussvolk abgeben. 

Keiner will hier irgendjemandem denn Spass nehmen, Obstacles für alle Könnerstufen müssen vorhanden sein, aber das Ganze bleibt meiner Meinung nach ausbaufähig. Ich dachte darum ginge es eigentlich in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## heifisch (11. April 2010)

Das Verletzungsrisiko ist dabei aber nichtmal halb so hoch, wie wenn ich gegen die Landung von Double knalle.

Der hat aber erst Ende April auf und ist weiter weg.


EDIT: Lumpi hat recht, irgendwann fahren nur noch Pros da, der Park wird zugemacht und allen ist geholfen. Tolle Sache, wa?


----------



## Fraser__ (11. April 2010)

Leute, der Park ist astrein und wir sollten dankbar sein, dass es konstant Änderungen und Verbesserungen an den Obstacles gibt. Das zeigt, dass sich die Betreiber um den Park kümmern, die Sprünge warten und damit Wert auf unsere Sicherheit legen. Schaut euch mal den Zustand von manchen Strecken in diversen anderen Parks an, dann wisst ihr was ich meine...

Die Frage ist auch nicht, wie weit oder hoch ein Sprung ist, sondern wie man sein Können einschätzt. Warum stürzt sich z.B. ein kleiner Junge mit dem Hardtail den großen Drop runter offensichtlich ohne über die richtige Geschwindigkeit nachzudenken?


----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ... für seine Stürze ist jeder Selbst verantwortlich!!!



WORD 

ja ja ... die "Schlafanzüge" sind schon super ....


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2010)

Ist ja wieder die gleich Diskussion wie jedes Jahr.
Muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Für mich macht den Reiz eines Bikeparks schon auch aus seine Grenzen gezeigt zu bekommen (bei mir noch zahlreich vorhanden!!) und diese  im Laufe der Zeit zu verschieben. Wenn ich nach einem Tag alles fahren/springen könnte wäre der Reiz ja wohl schnell weg und die Besucherzahlen würden garantiert auch in den Keller gehen. Lasst doch die Doubles wie sie sind und baut einfach parallel dazu die Teile als Tables nach. Platz ist ja sowohl beim Start bzw. Ende mit Sicherheit kein Problem. Dann kann ich am Table üben bis ich in die Landung komme und anschließend die "Männerlinie" angehen. 
Beim Crocodile-Gap ist es doch auch genau so gelöst. 
Großes Gap, mittleres Gap und Umfahrung. Perfekt!!!
Also nicht schwarz oder weiß ist die Lösung sondern Grau!

Ps: Bin letztes Jahr in Spicak beim ersten Table viel zu schnell gewesen und habe mich ins Flat gebombt. Glaubt mir Leute, auch Tables können weh tun!!


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2010)

so ich hab etz die letzten 3 seiten mir durchgelesen und muss die frage mal so in den raume stellen : gehts einigen hier im forum zu gut?????????? 
ne mal im ernst fahre selber erst seit letzter session und bin im mom bestimmt kein begnadeter fahrer bei mir hackts und ruckelts selber noch an genug sachen aber mal im ernst ich kenn die leute da drausen sie geben sich mühe mit dem was sie tun und viel herzblut!
und es ist doch wirklich für jeden was dabei und was für einen nicht fahrbar ist aus was für gründen auch immer kann man umfahren oder gegebenerweise aud einen anderen streckenabschnit wechseln!
die doubles oben auf der DH ja schauen krass aus und ich fahr sie selber noch nicht was ich mir letztes jahr fest vorgenommen hatte und freitag früh klappte mir die kinnlade auf halb acht und ich hab das projekt auf mitten ende der session verschoben  ja und jetzt wo liegt das problem sterb ich deswegen nein mann muss nix fahren was man will und das macht für mich den reiz aus in ohnohe weil bis mal alles durch hatt kommt mann auch über die doubles oben drüber!
ich freu mich für jeden der se fährt und seh es selber als ansporn aber leute keiner muss und es gibt genügend zu ranntasten an die teile da von höhe und entfernung usw!
nehmt doch auch der freeride ganz oben diesen holzkicker her sobald ihr den komplett schafft stellen die doubles auf der dh auch kein hinderniss mehr dar! oder auf der dh ganz rechts da is auch so ein wunderschönes ding zum üben usw! 
naja ich hör etz mal auf weil könnt noch ewig so weiter machen!
für mich prsönlich dickes danke an erbauer und betreiber das sie uns unseren sport in unserer umgebung ermöglichen


----------



## stylehead (11. April 2010)

Dein Schreibstil ist echt ein bisschen grußlig, aber im großen und ganzen hast du recht.
Ich trau mir auf dem DH die großen Dinger auch noch nicht zu (letztes Jahr war meine erste Saison), sehe das aber auch eher als Motivation...


----------



## S*P*J (11. April 2010)

genau und wenn die, die Dubbels zu Tabels umbauen ist der DH leichter als die BlueLine. Also Dubbels lassen, und sich das passende Können aneignen.


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2010)

sorry spät scheiß tag usw wollt des nur mal los werden! gelobe aber besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2010)

Um irgendwelche Posereien usw. gehts da gar nicht. Was ich schon alles gefahren bin und evtl. noch fahren werde reicht. Leider habe ich keinen Bildbeweis von mir an den Doublen in Osternohe. Beim crossen spring ich auch 20m weit, da ist 8m ein Kinderschiss.




S*P*J schrieb:


> Und mir echt egal ob der KW da am Tag 20mal kommt, für seine Stürze ist jeder Selbst verantwortlich!!!




Da sieht man wie weit das Hirn bei manchem reicht.... wie lang glaubst Du existiert der Park wenn täglich 20x der Krankenwagen kommt?

Wann ist die öffentliche Aufregung so stark das der Druck wächst und die Behörden einschreiten und im Worst Case die Genehmigung entziehen ??

Ich habe sowas alles schon erlebt und ich sage: maximal 2-4 Monate !!


... und das wollen wir doch alle nicht das der Park zur Wahrung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung zum Schutz des Gemeinwohls geschlossen werden muss, oder?  So steht das nämlich dann im Bescheid drin.


----------



## S*P*J (11. April 2010)

komisch ist nur, dass es die DUDES immer am ersten WE zerlegt. Später wird es besser und es kommt nur noch selten der Sanga Und warum kommt der Sanga? sicher net wegen der Dubbels auf der DH


----------



## casimodo (11. April 2010)

n´abend.
es ist eine zwiespältige angelegenheit. für die betreiber sollte safety first an erster stelle stehen, aber ohne selektive abschnitte bzw. sachen die man nicht sofort fährt macht ein park keinen spaß und verliert für viele den reiz. langzeitmotivation ist das stichwort.
ich war gestern das erste mal dort und war froh das es ein paar sachen gab die man sich erst mal genauer ansehen mußte. nicht ganz so fortgeschrittene fahrer haben ja die möglichkeit, durch training auf den anderen abschnitten, sich an die dh strecke ranzutasten. 
tables motivieren viele dazu es einfach mal blind zu probieren, aus landungen werdne einschläge und die bergwacht ist am ende doch gefragt. 
persönlich finde ich den park sehr gelungen und würde mich freuen wenn die doubles bleiben, denn obwohl ich dort alles springe (nein, ich will hier nicht angeben o.ä.), ist meine motivation und mein spaß bei doubles wesentlich höher. 
lasst den park bitte wie er ist. es sind genug strecken und alternativen für jeden da.
so long


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2010)

> komisch ist nur, dass es die DUDES immer am ersten WE zerlegt.


ja warum den sind wir doch mal ehrlich des liegt 90% an selbstüberschätzung und die restlichen 10% is halt race schwund ! 
ich versteh des net die session fängt grad erst an da muss mann doch nichts übers knie brechen!


----------



## Jayson213 (11. April 2010)

wenn ich n team hätt: ich würd mir mindestens den golzman, s*p*j, sniper, casimodo und janson rein wünschen 

dann wär mein puls und RR beim lesen solcher threads auch nich immer im roten bereich...
manche äusserungen sind wunschdenken und traumdeuterei...ohne jemanden damit zu kritisieren...
die eierlegendewollmilchsau hat eh noch keiner gefunden...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (11. April 2010)

Oh man was hier los ist, hammer. Ich lach mir nen Ast. Nur Tables? ÖDE! Ich selber fahr noch net lange Fully und hatte auch früher immer nen Problem mit dme Loch dazwischen. Umso mehr rockt es wenn man sich dann doch über die Doubles traut. Z.B. an der 3er Table-Line im 2 Plato. Man kann die Line üben und üben und irgendwann springt man halt einfach ma links über den Holzkicker. Bin zwar nur den 1. gesprungen aber besser als garnix.
Eigentlich wollt ich ja gleich die "großen" Doubles hupfen in der Training Area, aber das kommt das nächste mal. Und die Doubles im Anfangsstück vom DH sind auch noch fällig.

Wenn das alles Tables gewesen wäre, würde das Adrenalin fehlen und der Reiz was neues zu springen. Außerdem hät ich schon alles gemacht. ÖDE!

Naja und mit 14...dazu sag ich nix, da hat man noch wenig Angst. Es geht gut oder halt nicht. Man hats einfach drauf oder nicht. Klar man kann viele lernen aber wenn man schlechte Koordination hat dann hat mans nunmal schwerer.

Und noch was zu den Doubles. Frag ma Trialer wenn die irgendwelche 3m Gaps machen auf nen Geländer, da können die sich auch net bei jedem Geländer neu rantasten. Aber man hat halt klein angefangen und steigert sich. Wenn man mit Osternohe nicht klar kommt sollte man woanders üben oder sich im Garten/Wald paar kleine Tables bauen.


Also nicht labbern, fahren bzw. üben! Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. April 2010)

wenn die sanitöter wegen hautabschürfungen kommen....!?

hier wurden ja die sani-einsätze aufgezählt - interessiert mich eigentlich zwar null, aber beim überfliegen is da nix an einen der doubles passiert - müssen die wallrides jetzt auch waagerecht gebaut werden???

würde es in osternohe oder einem anderen bikepark keine gaps geben würden genau die gleichen leute hier rumjammern dass es kindergarten ist und man dort mit oma ne radtour machen kann...

und glaubt mir es wären wirklich die gleichen! - aber trotzdem viel spaß weiterhin beim cyberbullying, macht euch nur lächerlich....


----------



## sniper4076 (11. April 2010)

@ Jayson213 mit dir fahr ich überall hin


----------



## KrissiRu (11. April 2010)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen: Finde den Park super und ich kann mich da nur Sniper anschließen. Ich glaube, das ist bei vielen Selbstüberschätzung. Im schlimmsten Fall monatelang net aufm Bike gehockt und dann gleich am ersten WE der Saison die dicksten Sprünge machen... 
Ich finde Osternohe superklasse , da für jeden was dabei ist und man sich an die großen Sprünge nach und nach rantasten kann. Ich fahr auch noch nichtmals ein Jahr. Wenn ich nicht irgendwann eingesehen hätte, daß man nicht sofort alles können muß, hätte ich mir schon längst den Hals gebrochen...
@Tabibuscha: Sind doch nen paar super Photos dabei, hab mich tatsächlich nen paarmal entdeckt 
@casimodo: Hatte was pinkes an...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (11. April 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> @Tabibuscha: Sind doch nen paar super Photos dabei, hab mich tatsächlich nen paarmal entdeckt



Genau deswegen bin ich wieder im mtb news unterwegs. wo find ich die bilder? greetz


----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2010)

so genug genug gelacht - jetzt kann ich sicher gut schlafen - danke Leutz


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. April 2010)

@Krissi: Danke ;] Ich geb das Kompliment weiter, ich selber hab ja mein rotes Kona ausgeführt.



TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Genau deswegen bin ich wieder im mtb news unterwegs. wo find ich die bilder? greetz



-> http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/
die Galerie ist aber in meiner Signatur auch nochmal drin. ;]

@ Diskussion über den Park / Doubles<->Tables / Sanieinsätze:
Da halt ich mich lieber zurück. 
Ich möchte nur soviel sagen: ich fahre auch erst seit ca.1 Jahr aktiv, habe in Osternohe angefangen und fühle mich dort wohl, auch wenn ich bei weitem nicht alles springe/fahre.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich die Leute nicht weiter reihenweise abschießen und das Laufer Krankenhaus/die Gemeinde dann wirklich den Park dichtmachen.... das wär einfach nur sausch...ade !

Was ich noch saucool für Onohe fänd: so eine Art "Dropbatterie" wie in Wagrain. 
( http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/500/dropserie.jpg )
und / oder das gleiche für Doubles / Tables, sodass man sich wirklich an seiner Stelle stufenweisen ausspinnen/rantasten und 1-2 Std beschäftigen kann.


----------



## richi266 (12. April 2010)

Ich glaub auch das mit einer Dropbatterie jeder glücklich wäre. Ist halt ein ziemlicher Aufwand so was in Wald zu nageln.


----------



## Bierklau (12. April 2010)

@ Jammern & heulen - Sers´n riderz, eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht mehr posten...aber muß jetzt doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...Streckenpflege und Neuanlage sind echt gut geworden, da können sich alle mir bekannten Parks mal eine fette Scheibe abschneiden...aber die geben ja immer nur Interviews he, he / der Rest taugt echt, gerade für Anfänger ist einiges neu dazugekommen...die DH ist eine anspruchsvolle Strecke und man sollte sich im Klaren sein, was man da tut oder eben erst mal die Finger davon lassen...Zusammenfassend : great job big AL...allen eine unfallfreie Saison...rock & ride big D


----------



## The_Ralle (12. April 2010)

Zitat Tabibuschua:
[Ich möchte nur soviel sagen: ich fahre auch erst seit ca.1 Jahr aktiv, habe in Osternohe angefangen und fühle mich dort wohl, auch wenn ich bei weitem nicht alles springe/fahre].


Also dem kann ich nur zustimmen - hab meinen Freerider auch erst n knappes Jahr und in Osternohe is für jeden was dabei. Find ich gut 
War schon paarmal dort und hat eigentlich immer gepasst. Man kann sich rantasten und steigern...

Freu mich auch schon auf meinen nächsten Besuch!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2010)

Danke aber die Bilder sind ja nur vom 10.4. wie es scheint. Such die Bilder von der Saisoneröffnung am Freitag 9.4.10. Da hat auch jemand fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Djibuti (12. April 2010)

Hi an alle!

ich habe auf der HP Osternohe gelesen, daß es Schwierigkeiten mit dem Lift gibt?!

Was ist denn da genau los? Weiß jemand bescheid?


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, die Doubles zu zuschütten ist wohl doch nicht sinnvoll. 

Schwierigkeiten in sofern, dass der Lift vom Tüv nur ohne die Gummis abgenommen wurden, mit muss noch nachgeholt werden. Jetzt sind die Bügel aber so glatt, dass sie gerne abrutschen.

Was mich noch interressieren würde, warum die Einverständniserklärung meiner Eltern keiner sehen wollte. Ist das doch nicht wichtig?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Was mich noch interressieren würde, warum die Einverständniserklärung meiner Eltern keiner sehen wollte. Ist das doch nicht wichtig?



Das ist halt scheinbar Vorschrift bzw. Versicherungsauflage und solange nichts passiert interessiert sich niemand für Vorschriften und Kleingedrucktes.... Solang ist es dann auch unwichtig.


Einem Kollegen ist vorletztes Jahr auf ner MX-Strecke was in der Art passiert. Bei einem Sprung hielt der Anfänger nicht die Spur, es kam zum Zusammenstoß bei der Landung.
Der "Anfänger" sendete dann über seinen Rechtsanwalt eine Schmerzensgeldforderung über 1000 Euro.

Diese Forderung konnte abgewendet werden da jeder eine Haftungsverzichtserklärung gegenüber dem Streckenbetreiber und anderen Fahrern unterschreiben muss ehe es auf die Strecke geht.

Hier der Fall: http://www.offroadforen.de/vb/showt...nwalt-hier-Zusammensto%DF-auf-der-Crosstrecke


----------



## S*P*J (12. April 2010)

ja ist echt schlimm heutzutage mit diesen Klage***********n. Erst Maulen und dann versuchen irgendwie noch Kohle abzuzocken. 

Deswegen empfehle ich euch Rechtsschutz, sowie eine Sturmhaube und einen Taser. 

achja falls ihr mal richtig lachen wollt, lesst mal den Raabthread auf der Startseite durch. 80% von diesen Pissern, dürfte man nichtmal in einen Park reinlassen bzw. man muss sie vom Hometrail kicken...da hört meine Toleranz echt auf.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2010)

Hahahah 
Sagt mal war der mit dem schwarzen Evil an Fr udn Sa da? Weil ich find mich net, und Sa war ich erst spät da, dafür Fr den ganzen Tag, hab auch einmal direkt in nen Blitz von ner SLR geschaut...das würd ich schon gern sehn mein dummes Gesicht


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Wo war denn dieser Blitz genau? Bei den zwei Holzsprüngen kurz vor der "Spielwiese" in der Mitte der Freeride?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wo war denn dieser Blitz genau? Bei den zwei Holzsprüngen kurz vor der "Spielwiese" in der Mitte der Freeride?



Ehemals Crankbrothers Gap, siehe meine Signatur, da des Crankbrothersgap. Ähm aus Fahrtrichtung an der rechten Seite, nahe Landung.


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Ne, dann meinen wir nicht das gleiche. Sry.


----------



## danibmx (12. April 2010)

@ Tispokes:

ich(der Typ mit dem schwarzen Evil) war Freitag und Samstag in Osti fahren und die Bilder von mir sind vom Samstag;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2010)

ach damn  ich weiß sicher das es freitag au bilder gab. slava pero udn tom hab ich gefunden aber mich net. etz geht die gallery grade nimmer, grml


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Deswegen empfehle ich euch Rechtsschutz, sowie eine Sturmhaube und einen Taser.



Mein Kumpl hatte Rechtsschutz und musste seinen RA doch selber zahlen, siehe Thread im Link oben. Die Versicherungen sind nämlich die die das meiste Kleingedruckte im Vertrag stehn haben....


Taser musst ich jetzt erst wiki fragen was das ist. Naja... Du hast ja mein Fotoalbum durchgesehn und weisst welche sonstigen Beschäftigungen ich neben DH und MX hab...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (13. April 2010)

wasn nu mit Bildern von Freitag?


----------



## sniper4076 (13. April 2010)

hat evtl wer bilder vom monster kona


----------



## ridin12 (16. April 2010)

Hallo Leute
wollte mal fragen ob man mit nem 120er XC/Touren- Fully in Osternohe gut fahren kann weil dann würde ich den Bikepark gerne mal besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (16. April 2010)

kommt drauf an wie hart Du ihm nehmen bist 

aber wennst paar Sachen auslässt, kommst sicher runter - denk aber bitte an FullFace Helm, seh da ab und paar XC´ler mit ner Halbschale und Lycra als Protection... ne ne ne


----------



## ridin12 (16. April 2010)

Ja mit gescheiter Schutzausrüstung is klar!
aber ich meinte halt ob da jetzt nur krasse freeridestrecken sind und drops und so 
ob ich die dann mit meinem Bike fahren kann


----------



## hast (16. April 2010)

hi,
ich denke das müsste kein Problem sein. Manche fahren die Strecken auch mit ihren Dirtbiks. Ob das so viel spaß mach ist die andere Frage
Aber ich würde mir die Strecke vllt vorher mal anschaun oder einen biker fragen wo man am besten langfährt.

mfg
stefan


----------



## DerKeiler (16. April 2010)

War heute (Freitag) jemand in Osternohe und kann was zur Befahrbarkeit der Strecken sagen? Müßte doch nach all dem Regen ziemlich matschig und  rutschig sein, vor allem auf dem DH...?


----------



## stefschiffer (16. April 2010)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> War heute (Freitag) jemand in Osternohe und kann was zur Befahrbarkeit der Strecken sagen? Müßte doch nach all dem Regen ziemlich matschig und  rutschig sein, vor allem auf dem DH...?



Strecken sind in super Zustand, super Gripp!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2010)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> Strecken sind in super Zustand, super Gripp!


So isses!!! Besser wie heute geht es fast nicht mehr.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (16. April 2010)

Geht locker und vieles. Hatten am Ostermontag 2 Leute mitm HT dabei, sind auch das meiste gesprungen.

Fullface muss nicht sein, fahr mein Commencal "DH" auch mit ner Dirtschale und spring au fast alles.
Musst ja mit nem leichten XC Fully net gerade das Gap springen! Ging mir nur um Helm

Siehe:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLehbvTLneU&feature=PlayList&p=BBB9A52D99378163&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2"]YouTube- 2010-04-05 Osternohe - Crankbrothers Gap aus 2 Perspektiven[/nomedia]
Vorallem die 2. Perspektive


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

Es mag ja jedem selbst überlassen sein wie er seine Rübe schützt aber ich persönlich muss sagen im Park immer fullface weil einfach zu schnell auch wenn's Net die eigene schuld ist immer was passieren kann. Und Kopf hat ma halt nur einen.


----------



## B3ppo (16. April 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So isses!!! Besser wie heute geht es fast nicht mehr.



Dann freu ich mich auf morgen


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

frau und ich sind morgen auch am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (16. April 2010)

ich denke ich auch. neue feder und sattel grade bekommen und drangebaut.

endlich ist der gelbe fleck aufm commencal weg *g* fehlt nur die neue brille, meine alte arnette in grün nd mit schwarzem edding übermalt ist net so der hit *g*

sniper4076: morgen zeit für nen bier bei maas mit der frau? schon doof das ihr letzten sa keine zeit hattet. freitag wars auf jedenfall echt lustig mit euch!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2010)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Dann freu ich mich auf morgen


Es war *heute* perfekt! Nicht morgen!!


----------



## sniper4076 (16. April 2010)

@ tispo wenn ich etz wusste wer du bist wäre des hilfreich aber egal geht bestimmt was zamm laber mich halt morgen einfach mal an . 
Lg wir


----------



## TiSpOkEs (16. April 2010)

wie viele fahren nen graues commencal dh und das ganze mit ner dirtschale als helm?  ich saß deiner frau gegenüber. dir gegenüber der bax alias steff und neben dir der tom aka bichler/rasta. erinnerst du dich?


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (17. April 2010)

Was für ein geiler Tag, perfektes Wetter, super Streckenzustand, und trotzdem sooo viele Verletzte...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. April 2010)

Tja viele wohl noch das 1. oder 2. mal aufm Rad seit letztem Jahr und dann gleich alles oder allgemein zu wenig Erfahrung.
Schlimme Sache ist das mit dem gebrochenen Rücken am Start vom DH...:-(


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (17. April 2010)

jo morgen geht scharf mal sehen wie die strecke ist


----------



## player599 (17. April 2010)

morgen bin auch mal da, aber erstmal vorsichtig wen werd ich denn alles treffen??


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (17. April 2010)

werd mich morgen auch ma 2stunden ins auto werfen und mein pitch über die strecke tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (17. April 2010)

ich habs gut... ich brauch mit dem bike  wenn ich mir zeit lasse 45min sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein


----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2010)

Kein Mensch hat behauptet das rucken gebrochen ist. War ja bis zum Hubschrauber einladen dabei und bis auf der doc und die Familie weis eh niemand was genaues. Warten wir halt einfach mal ab und hoffen das beste für ihn. Irgendwelche Spekulationen bringen nix und helfen auch niemanden weiter. Sollte ich was erfahren geb ich natürlich Bescheid. 
Lg sniper/ Sascha


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (17. April 2010)

brauch dann morgen mal jemand der mir die strecke zeit bin das erste ma da ;-) na wer hebt den arm


----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2010)

Wenn dann bin ich ab Mittag da können wir gerne machen gibt aber bestimmt bessere für den Job aber notfals halte ich gerne her. Schau einfach nach nem Monster kona Ausschau.


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (17. April 2010)

joar werd dich sicherlich ma anhaun wenn ich dich seh ;-)


----------



## hast (17. April 2010)

naja ich bin am morgen schon mit 3 anfängern unterwegs wenn du willst kannst du dich auch bei mir dranhängen!!
Aber ich will hier niemanden den jobwegnehmen 
Ich fahre auch ein pitch (blau) mit einem Troy Lee Design Helm einfach antippen

mfg
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (17. April 2010)

au ja, da komm ich auch mal mit... ich werd so ab halb 12 odda 12 da sein...  ich werd mit meinem kumpel in partnerlook gehen, da wirds schwer sein uns zu übersehen...


----------



## ecbguerilla (17. April 2010)

Kann ich da auch mit nem pitch fahren? Schutzausrüstung habe ich sprich ff helm, wirbelsäulenschutz,knieschone. (brauch ich sonst noch was?)
ich will jetzt nicht die mega drops machen, halt ein wenig spaß haben.


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Kann ich da auch mit nem pitch fahren?



ne, unten am lift hab ich was gelesen, das die kein pitch auf die strecken lassen. wird knüppelhart kontrolliert!


----------



## hast (17. April 2010)

klar 
die mittleren drops gehen alle mit einem Pitch
mfg
stefan

P.s.genau speedy das habe ich auch gelesen


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. April 2010)

@speed_j

weiß du ob reo morgen auch wieder in Onohe ist? Habs heute einfach nicht geschafft.


----------



## ecbguerilla (17. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne, unten am lift hab ich was gelesen, das die kein pitch auf die strecken lassen. wird knüppelhart kontrolliert!



 habe ich mir schon gedacht, als pitch fahrer hats man nie leicht 
aber danke


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> @speed_j
> 
> weiß du ob reo morgen auch wieder in Onohe ist? Habs heute einfach nicht geschafft.



da fragst ihn lieber selbst. ich bin es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2010)

ich bin's auch net. Werd um 10 wieder ne Tour im Stadtwald guiden, denke nicht, dass ich danach noch nach Osternohe fahr.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2010)

Wie gesagt Teile mein weniges wissen und können gern mit jemanden. Hab ja selber noch nen Meister an der Seite  danke für den steilkurfen Kurs heut herr m-Rider


----------



## m-rider (17. April 2010)

bitte bitte..nur nicht schleifen lassen. sah aber gut aus was du heute abgeliefert hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2010)

Danke hab ja auch nen guten Lehrer . Ne war schon gut heut bis ca 15.30 .


----------



## m-rider (17. April 2010)

und danach? haste das training eingestelltunglaublich


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (17. April 2010)

naja ma schaun wer hier so in leipzig um 9uhr rum los hämmern laut navi 2stunden  weiße\grünes pitch mit grünem helm einfach aufn helm haun wenner mich seht *lach*


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. April 2010)

ne, der sniper hat mal was sinnvolles und ernsthaftes gemacht. Und nein, das ist diesmal kein blöder Spruch.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (17. April 2010)

ja leider aber hätte mir des gerne gespart aber egal is rum hoffen wir mal und gut ist. etz hoff ich das die nacht nicht dumme bilder bringt  freu mich schon uff morgen noch ein bisschen DH üben gggg


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. April 2010)

Gute Besserung an den den es so hart erwischt hat.


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2010)

Was ist denn heute passiert? Hört sich ja nicht gut an.


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2010)

es hat jemanden bei den ersten doubles auf der dh zerlegt und sniper hat ersthilfe geleistet.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung was genau war aber Hubschrauber hört sich immer uncool an weil der kommt nicht wegen nem wehen Finger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (18. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> es hat jemanden bei den ersten doubles auf der dh zerlegt und sniper hat ersthilfe geleistet.



Gute Besserung an den Unbekannten



zu dem Thema Osternohe, Zitat von nem Kumpel "natural selection in action!"


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. April 2010)

werd morgen bzw. "nachher" ab 10 Uhr in Onohe am Start sein :]

gute Besserung an den Verunglückten!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (18. April 2010)

@sniper

das war keine spekulation. ich war mit ner guten freundin da, diese war ohne rad da und is bissl rumgelaufen und hat da auch mit dem arzt gelabbert usw weil die eh immer alle anlabbert und blubb und der meinte gebrochener rücken.
wenn das nur ne spekulation vom arzt war dann kann man au nix machen, habs nur so weitergegeben wie es ankam bei mir.

gruß


----------



## matiosch (18. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> zu dem Thema Osternohe, Zitat von nem Kumpel "natural selection in action!"



 unfassbarer Kommentar!


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

Stuhlbein3 schrieb:


> naja ma schaun wer hier so in leipzig um 9uhr rum los hämmern laut navi 2stunden  weiße\grünes pitch mit grünem helm einfach aufn helm haun wenner mich seht *lach*


 
Ok, ich hau dir dann mal n bisschen auf den kopf... falls ihr mich seht könnt ihrs auch machen: graues bergamont trikot, weißer helm un blaues 130mm-TREK... ich werd so ab halb 12 da sein...


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

stuhlbein und sniper, ich hab euch heut gar nicht gesehn!!! ich hätte mir die strecke wohl doch n bisschen genauer ansehen müssen: aufgeschürfter arm und verbogener bremshebel, schon um 12 uhr sonst ist zum glück nichts weiteres passiert... Heut ist der krankenwagen kein einziges mal gekommen, soweit ich weiß! das ist mal ein fortschritt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (18. April 2010)

jau ich hab auch keinen fahren sehen, sehr positiv! die Leute haben sich wohl langsam "eingeschossen" auf die frischen Strecken :]
war super Wetter heute, Heizen lief gut, aber leider werden die Wartezeiten am Lift immer länger, das nervt echt richtig...


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

naja, frisch würd ich die strecken nich nennen die kciker und alles wirklich sehr schön, nur die bremslöcher hätte man versuchen können besser wegzukriegen, die warn teilweise wirklich groß... hast du heut den typen mit dem BMX gesehn??? verrückt muss man sein


----------



## hast (18. April 2010)

hi,
also am ersten tag waren die Strecken echt super hergerichtet vor allem im unteren Teil von der Freeride aber jetzt werden die Bremswellen immer größer und größer schade um die Arbeit vom Liftpersonal.
Die lange Schlange ist zwar gut für den lift aber schlecht für die Biker aber zum Glück ist Samstags und Freitags immer einbisschen weniger los.


----------



## hast (18. April 2010)

hmm ich bleibe lieber beim fully


----------



## sniper4076 (18. April 2010)

Sorry ich hab das ganze von gestern noch nicht wirklich verdaut und nachdem die neuen Infos nicht besser geworden sind wollt ich heut nicht fahren . Nächstes woend steht Umzug an und übernächstes woend ist frau und ich wieder mit am Start. 
Lg sniper u Diva

ps bitte leute denkt alle an eine vernünftige Schutzausrustung und ne richtige Protektoren Jacke bitte


----------



## Tabibuschua (18. April 2010)

gute Besserung an den armen Kerl. 

@Strecke: ja, ich bin auch verwundert,dass die super hergerichteten Streckenabschnitte nach einem Wochenende schon wieder so... pardon... "abgef***kt" sind. Die Bremshubbel schütteln einem scho gscheit den Spaß aus der Abfahrt raus.


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (18. April 2010)

also ich war heut da  mir hat sogar wer aufn helm gehaun  weiß leider den namen nich mehr aber er fuhr ein kona  der lift war ganz schön voll aber sonst echt hammer wetter ;-) hier ma nen bild wie ich aussah ;-)


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

ich DENK mal der is beim double zu kurz gesprungen, dann ist er nach vorne übergekippt und dann ist ihm der lenker oder der sattel in den rücken... egal wie, ist auf jeden fall unangenehm ob gebrochen oder nicht  gute besserung an den armen kerl! ok ich denk mal dann sieht man sich nächste oder übernächste woche mal!


----------



## hast (18. April 2010)

player wo wohnst du den in eckental??
Ich bin auch ein Eckentaler)


----------



## dragon-777 (18. April 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> jau ich hab auch keinen fahren sehen, sehr positiv! die Leute haben sich wohl langsam "eingeschossen" auf die frischen Strecken :]



Das ist eine gute Nachricht. Helieinsatz klang schon heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

Stuhlbein3 schrieb:


> also ich war heut da  mir hat sogar wer aufn helm gehaun  weiß leider den namen nich mehr aber er fuhr ein kona  der lift war ganz schön voll aber sonst echt hammer wetter ;-) hier ma nen bild wie ich aussah ;-)


 
Cool, ich hab dich zwar gesehn, hab auch dauernd auf die bikes geachtet dass ich dich seh, aber hab dich nich gefunden.. hast du dir ein bike geliehen, oder hab ich einmal nich aufs bike geschaut??? naja, man sieht sich(oder eben nicht)


----------



## sniper4076 (18. April 2010)

@player denken ist nicht wissen! nicht krumm nehmen aber es ist ne sau scheiß sache was passiert ist!
ansonsten wie gesagt übernächstes woend ist wieder rock and ride angesagt ich fahr ja des monster kona und frau ein blaues YT des fällt auf jedenfall auf 
soweit schöne woche an alle wenig stress in der maloche schule usw und man trift sich auf der strecke 

glg


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

darum hab ich "ich DENK" ja auch groß geschrieben! wenig stress in der schule ist unmöglich, solange es in sport kein MTBen gibt aber trotzdem danke! dann bis übernächstes wochenende, ich denke man sieht sich da!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2010)

Wie lang war denn heute die Warteschlange am Lift? Bzw. wie lang musste man warten??


Wer die Bremsberge und Bremslöcher zwischen Avoriaz und Chatel im August kennt findet paar Bremshubbel gar nicht störend. Aber das ist halt der Preis des frühen öffnens ehe sich die frische Erde setzen und festigen kann. Wenn man ne Strecke frisch schaufelt wär ein super Tip ein wenig Zement in die obere Schicht einzubauen und dann mal mit der Gieskanne drüber...
Bei ganz heftigen Stellen kann man auch über Rasengittersteine nachdenken wie das zum Beilspiel in Wagrain gemacht wird.


----------



## S*P*J (18. April 2010)

...bitte keine Rasensteine, dann lieber Bremswellen. Mir echt egal, wenn ich es glatt will, geh ich auf die BMX Bahn...wenn ich aber 20cm Federweg hab, stört mich das nicht...im Gegenteil das rumpelts wenigsten mal richtig.

Und mit frischer Erde auch wenn sie sich setzen sollte, bekommst die Wellen wieder RuckZuck...das einzige ist echt die Wellen abzushapen...leider.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. April 2010)

Rassengittersteine sind ******* vorallem bei Nässe. Sind schon teiweise an der Freeridestrecke.Einfach mal die Bremse auf machen vor und im Anlieger dann stembelts nicht ganz so.


----------



## dragon-777 (18. April 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Rassengittersteine sind ******* vorallem bei Nässe. Sind schon teiweise an der Freeridestrecke.Einfach mal die Bremse auf machen vor und im Anlieger dann stembelts nicht ganz so.



Die Kanten vor und nach den Steinen sind aber auch nicht ohne, da fand ich's ohne irgendwie besser. Also mehr davon muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. April 2010)

> Die Bremshubbel schütteln einem scho gscheit



Also i woas ned Tabi - fands gestern irgendwie gar nicht schlimm. Liegt vielleicht an meinem Bügeleisen was ich mittlerweile unterm Arsch hab


----------



## sniper4076 (18. April 2010)

ja und mit den steinen machst dir halt ma dick die reifen kaputt aber egal was zum aussetzen gibbet immer  bremsen auf und rum im anlieger gggggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuhlbein3 (18. April 2010)

@ player599 
ne hab mir keins geliehen war nur mit meinem unterwegs ;-) ich fand die ganzen dellen in der fahrbahn toll ;-) da konnte ich gleich ma meine neue 318er Domain testen ;-) wenn ich ne saubere straße will kann ich ja die lift strecker runter fahren


----------



## markus92 (18. April 2010)

Also falls jemand Bilder von heute gemacht hat, könnte er doch bitte nen Link posten =)
Wäre super, danke.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2010)

Hab ja nur gemeint... kenn die Gittersteine von Wagrain und da warn die super. Super plaziert und super in die Strecke integriert ohne Loch davor oder danach usw.

Auch wenns Bremshügel gibt findet man immer ne Linie wo keine sind... man muss ja nicht da fahren wo alle fahren 

Wie war das denn heut mit der Warteschlange??


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (18. April 2010)

jo bilder wäre cool 
ich frag mich wo die ganze leute waren, auf der DH strecke waren es vll nur 10% von denn die ich dort alle gesehen hab am lift  ;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (18. April 2010)

wenn rennradfahrer über bremmswellen, rasengittersteine, kopfsteinpflaster, wurzeln, baumstämme, kühe, nackte frauen etc. jammern ist das ja irgendwo einleuchtend - aber beim mountenbiken ist das doch gerade das schöne, dass man nicht immer die gleiche bodenbeschaffenheit hat, und dementsprechend reagieren kann/muss...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Auch wenns Bremshügel gibt findet man immer ne Linie wo keine sind... man muss ja nicht da fahren wo alle fahren



zumindest in der Ecke, an der auch die Rasengittersteine liegen, klappt das auch wunderbar 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianG. (18. April 2010)

waren ja heut einige fotografen da, die geknipst haben wie ich den dh runtergestuhlt bin, hat einer bilder?


----------



## Burnhard (19. April 2010)

So jetzt gabs am Sonntag keinen Krankenwageneinsatz...
Dann wird halt über die Bremswellen gejammert


----------



## Tabibuschua (19. April 2010)

wenn ich jammer sieht das annersch aus! ;]
nein mich wunderts nur dass es an manchen zentralen Stellen binnen einer Woche scho wieder ausschaut wie Mitte letzten Jahres. Andererseits muss man auch den absolut krassen Ansturm an den letzten beiden Wochenenden sehen... da wunderts mich eigentlich dann doch net.


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (19. April 2010)

jap also war schon ganz schön was los auf der strecke ;-) aber irgendwie standen immer nen haufen leute am lift aber auf der strecke wars dann doch recht leer hmmm  gabs ne strecke die mir nich aufgefallen ist oder sind die einfach wieder grade den lift entlang runter


----------



## kletteraffe (19. April 2010)

Die Liftfahrt hoch dauert länger als mitm Rad runter + viele Biker = fällt Dir was auf?


----------



## heifisch (19. April 2010)

Ganze ehrlich, ich finde Bremswellen besser, als Rasengittersteine! Bei den Wellen schüttelt es einen halt aweng durch, wird man aushalten, bei den Steinen kann man dafür überhaupt nicht bremsen, weder kontrolliert, noch unkontrolliert, man schlitter einfach.


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

ich fand die steine eigentlich gut, man hatte halt nur wenig grip drauf, vorallem mit meinen billigreifen naja das nächste mal kommen wieder muddy marys drauf gestern auf den gittersteinen hat mein hinterrad pausenlos blockiert, selbst in den kurven, weil es einfach sehr staubig war... abersonst daumen hoch an die arbeiter und helfer! nächstes jahr mach ich mit, dann kann ich mich selbst loben


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2010)

Servus, hier der Kameraknecht mit dem weissroten Tshört. Bilderla kommen heut Abend. Sind paar schöne Schüsse dabbei 

Gestern war´s opti! Wedder war fett und keine Verstümmelten. Gute Besserung an den Kerl mit dem Rücken. ARGHS! :/ Bin froh am Samstag nich dagewesen zu sein!

Und weint mal ned so rum vo wecher Bremswelln - geht lieber BMX fahrn. YOOO


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

stimmt nach bildern hab ich noch gar nicht gefragt dann nehm ich mal an, dass der fotograph mit weißem tshirt zu dir gehört hat???? sonst hab ich nur einen anderen, sehr weiblich aussehenden getroffen


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> ... bei den Steinen kann man dafür überhaupt nicht bremsen, weder kontrolliert, noch unkontrolliert, man schlitter einfach.



lern richtig bremsen oder fahren. wenn ich sehe, wie viele auf den wegen rum eiern, muss man sich über die wellen nicht wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (19. April 2010)

immer nur Mecker... 

zum einen seits doch froh das genug Leute kommen und dem Park auch Einnahmen bringen,mehr Einnahmen, mehr Geld für neue Sachen, zum anderen wer keine Bremswellen will, soll auf die Straße und Rennrad fahren ...


----------



## heifisch (19. April 2010)

> lern richtig bremsen oder fahren.


Was denn als erstes, kann leider garnichts.


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2010)

Ne digger. Kameraschlampe aka Fotöse ist bei mir neutraler Begriff. 

P.S.:Ich feiere den Kerl, der da auf 20" runtergebollert ist.


----------



## Stuhlbein3 (19. April 2010)

hehe weg mit den rasensteindingern und vivala huckelpiste  am ende sollen wohl noch wurzeln weg oder wie ???? das is natur  die merkste am nächsten tag wenigstens das de gefahrn bist für alles andere kann man rennrad fahrn


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

die schicken jungen männer auf ihren rennrädern ich lach mir immer den arsch ab wenn die da angeradelt kommen... kann man noch schwuler aussehen??? un dann die bikes! ein hundehaufen auf der strecke und du fliegst über den lenker zum glück sind wir im MOUNTAINBIKE forum


----------



## TiSpOkEs (19. April 2010)

Das mitm BMX hät ich gern gesehn. Ich überleg ob ich die Woche mal Abends hingeh und mir mal die 2 Doubles am Spielplatz anschau, dann wenn keiner da ist und ich meine Ruhe hab 

Aber zu den Bremswellen muss ich sagen, stellt euer Fahrwerk weicher dann merkt man die kaum noch  HT Fahrer müssen halt pushen oder ne andere Linie fahren. Hät aber auch nicht gedacht das in so kurzer Zeit so viele zusammen kommen. Vorallem waren da schon welche am 1. Tag wieder da, die davor 100% nicht da waren.


----------



## sniper4076 (19. April 2010)

les les les ohne worte echt fahrt mal 24 std von semmering mit dann wisst ihr was brems LÖCHER sind.die sind in den letzten acht std nur noch und die ziehen sich ma über 3 km hin danach weist was getan hast vorallem in den unterarme und ich weiß wovon ich red  und genau deswegen freu ich mich schon wieder riesig auf diese jahr gggg aber diese gejammere hier ist langsam echt nervig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matiosch (19. April 2010)

Wie geht es dem Verunfallten? Ich frage, weil ich einen Bekannten habe der nach einem Sturz - sagen wir mal ziemlich eingeschränkt ist - und man da eventuell als Gruppe/Gemeinschaft helfen kann/sollte.
Auch per PN. Danke


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2010)

Whoop Whoop

165 flowin´ easternohe pixx sind on. Checkt mein Album, sucht eure Visage. 
Bis nächstes WE! Dann gayd die Party weider 

Wenn ihr die Schoße in Groß wollt, bufft mir ne PN rein !

Edit:
Ja, würd´ mich auch interessieren. Habe gehört er konnte schon wieder mit dem Zeh wackeln, will garnich tiefer drüber nachdenken... Wünschen wir ihm das Beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (19. April 2010)

Sind schöne Bilder dabei 
Hab mich auch schon gefunden und hab dir ne PN geschrieben


----------



## heifisch (19. April 2010)

Das ist wirklich übel! :-o Gute Besserung schon mal. So wie sich das anhört ist der Querschittsgelähmt, langfristig helfen wohl doch nur Nackenstützen. :/


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan 165 pics und kein einziges wo ich drauf bin... naja, so schlechte fahrer wie mich fotographiert man einfach nicht oder???


----------



## casimodo (19. April 2010)

ahhh. 2 tage da und null (0) pics...jetzt reicht es. muß ich mir doch n pinken troy lee schlafanzug holen. 
dachte n oranges fahrrad reicht, aber nein. 
top fotos trotzdem...so long


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

abba das letze mal warste doch dabei, oder?


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2010)

Sry, war zu sehr mit feiern beschäftigt um mich um alle zu kümmern  Labert mich einfach an das nächste mal, dann geht da schon was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

ich hab ja einen gesehen, der hat auch auf mich draufgehalten, nur hab ich jetzt die bilder nicht gefunden... hattest du n weißes tshirt an und ne kamera die größer als dein kopf war??


----------



## Smourock17 (19. April 2010)

Ja, wegen der Größenverhältnisse... Ich kenn´ da n guten Optiker...


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

ja ok war n bisschen übertrieben aber groß war das ding schon


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (19. April 2010)

lol hab sogar bilder von mir gefunden, war weil aber die strecke darf ruhig länger sein und mehr brems löcher


----------



## Fl!p (19. April 2010)

Jawoll, super Bilder. Die von mir sind sogar ganz brauchbar.


----------



## ChristianG. (19. April 2010)

schicke bilders.

bin auch gegen diese hässlichen rasengittersteine....bremsrillen for president, da trainiert man für den nächsten 24h semmering


----------



## sniper4076 (19. April 2010)

Fahr morgen ins Krankenhaus dann weis ich mehr. Bitte kein ich hab gehört Vermutungen. Werd morgen die nötigsten Infos weitergeben Soweit es von der Familie abgesegnet ist. Also auch aus Respekt der Familie gegenüber bitte keine Vermutungen. Konzentriert euch auf die schonen Bilder und den tollen Park  ach fast vergessen natürlich auch auf die bremswellen gg. Soweit
lg sniper


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich übel! :-o Gute Besserung schon mal. So wie sich das anhört ist der Querschittsgelähmt, langfristig helfen wohl doch nur Nackenstützen. :/



Nackenstützen alleine sind zu wenig... Nackenstütze + guter Rückenpanzer ist schon mal ne gute Voraussetzung aber jeder muss bedenken das es 100%igen Schutz NICHT gibt!

Wenn der Worst Case dann doch passiert.... als meines Wissens einziger Hersteller von Nackenstützen arbeitet Leatt Brace sehr eng mit Wings for Life zusammen um eines Tages eine Querschnittslähmung zu heilen - die passiert übrigens laut Info www.wingsforlife.com alle 4 Minuten!!!


Beim kauf einer Nackenstütze könnte man ja dies als positiven Punkt honorieren...


----------



## speedy_j (20. April 2010)

@pyro
die leatt brace stützen sind aber auch nicht optimal konstruiert. deswegen habe ich mich auch für einen anderen entschieden.


----------



## markus92 (20. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @pyro
> die leatt brace stützen sind aber auch nicht optimal konstruiert. deswegen habe ich mich auch für einen anderen entschieden.



Inwiefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. April 2010)

es soll schon wirbelbrüche gegeben haben, die aufgrund des rückenteils zustande gekommen sind, wenn der schutz unterm panzer getragen wird. das betrifft dann den 6 oder 7 halswirbel. meistens nicht weiter "schlimm" da nur die dornfortsätze brechen, aber trotzdem unangenehm. schlüsselbeinfreundlich ist die konstruktion auch nicht.
grundsätzlich ist das teil besser als nichts, aber halt nicht optimal und über wirklichen schutzmildernden nutzen gibt es für die nackenstützen halt noch keine richtigen wissenschaftlichen belege.


----------



## markus92 (20. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> es soll schon wirbelbrüche gegeben haben, die aufgrund des rückenteils zustande gekommen sind, wenn der schutz unterm panzer getragen wird. das betrifft dann den 6 oder 7 halswirbel. meistens nicht weiter "schlimm" da nur die dornfortsätze brechen, aber trotzdem unangenehm. schlüsselbeinfreundlich ist die konstruktion auch nicht.
> grundsätzlich ist das teil besser als nichts, aber halt nicht optimal und über wirklichen schutzmildernden nutzen gibt es für die nackenstützen halt noch keine richtigen wissenschaftlichen belege.



Da hast du recht, aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen, der das Leatt Brace innen trägt und über Rücken/Brustpanzer ist es wirklich unbedenklich.

MfG


----------



## speedy_j (20. April 2010)

mir war es zu unbequem, bzw. hat es mit meinem panzer und helm nicht funktioniert. hab mir jetzt das set von alpinetsars zugelegt. das ist aufeinander abgestimmt und macht sich gut mit meinem helm.


----------



## DasMatti (20. April 2010)

markus92 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen, der das Leatt Brace innen trägt und über Rücken/Brustpanzer ist es wirklich unbedenklich.
> 
> MfG



ich trags zb unterm jacket. n freund von mir auch.
und es gibt auch viele fahrer die gar kein jacket fahren, sogehesen fahren dies auch drunter... mir hats schon einmal geholfen, rückenschmerzen hatte ich nicht.


----------



## S*P*J (20. April 2010)

also was mindestens genausoviel bringt wie so ein Leatbrace ist eine ordentliche Nackenmuskulatur und sich vorm Fahren ordentlichen warmmachen...

das heisst jetzt nicht das ich ein Leat nutzlos finde, sondern wenn du keine ordentliche Nackenmuskel hast wird dir sowas wenig bringen.

die Dinger wurden ja ursprünglich entwickelt um Paris Dakar Fahrer zu schützen. Die Typen sind Profis und haben Nackenmuskulatur wie ein Stier...

leider gibts aber Mukkis nicht zu kaufen und auch net im TroyLee Desing, dewegen wird das Thema voll vernachlässigt


----------



## markus92 (20. April 2010)

DasMatti schrieb:


> ich trags zb unterm jacket. n freund von mir auch.
> und es gibt auch viele fahrer die gar kein jacket fahren, sogehesen fahren dies auch drunter... mir hats schon einmal geholfen, rückenschmerzen hatte ich nicht.



Hmm, ok, aber wieso tragt ihr das Ding nicht drüber?

Und zu den Leute, die einen Leatt Brace ohne Rückenprotektor fahren, brauch ich wohl nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## _evolution_ (20. April 2010)

leute das hier ist ein bikepark osternohe thread, nackenschutz gibts hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7068566#post7068566


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ...leider gibts aber Mukkis nicht zu kaufen und auch net *im TroyLee Desing*, dewegen wird das Thema voll vernachlässigt



 ...


----------



## sniper4076 (20. April 2010)

@ SPJ mal dicken Daumen. Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Ach und ich trag den leat überm jacket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. April 2010)

Ich glaube kein Hersteller hat so viel getestet, geforscht und geprobt wie Leatt. Auch heute noch wird immer wieder neues gemacht und in Kleinigkeiten verbessert - seien es nur die roten Verschlüsse damit der Sani gleich sieht wo er hin muss zum öffnen. 

Schau Dir mal die Seite von Wingsforlife an....




speedy_j schrieb:


> es soll schon wirbelbrüche gegeben haben, die aufgrund des rückenteils zustande gekommen sind, wenn der schutz unterm panzer getragen wird. das betrifft dann den 6 oder 7 halswirbel. meistens nicht weiter "schlimm" da nur die dornfortsätze brechen, aber trotzdem unangenehm. schlüsselbeinfreundlich ist die konstruktion auch nicht.
> grundsätzlich ist das teil besser als nichts, aber halt nicht optimal und über wirklichen schutzmildernden nutzen gibt es für die nackenstützen halt noch keine richtigen wissenschaftlichen belege.



Tja was soll ich sagen... negative Kritik ist schnell da, lobende Worte nicht. Es ist aus dem MTB-Bereich keine Verletzung durchs LB bekannt. Es gab maximal eine hand voll Wirbelbeschädigungen beim crossen vor langer Zeit und hey... die Leute haben sich bei Leatt und im Internet BEDANKT das nur ein Dornfortsatz gebrochen ist denn ohne Leatt prognostizierten die Ärzte definitiv weitaus schlimmere Verletzungen bis zum Tod. Wer das LB richtig trägt und normal gebaut ist hat keine Schlüsselbeinprobleme denn genau da ist das LB ausgespart bzw. da sind die Verschlüsse. Selbst wenn der Fall eintritt... ein Schlüsselbeinbruch bringt keinen in den Rollstuhl.


So, mir hat das LB auch schon geholfen, Matti auch, paar meiner Kumpls und 3249349 weiteren Leuten auch. Aber es ist ja schlecht weil 2 oder 3 Leute verletzt wurden...  soll ich da wirklich noch mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## heifisch (20. April 2010)

Word!


----------



## speedy_j (20. April 2010)

@spj
ich will mal behaupten das meine nackenmuskeln sehr gut ausgeprägt sind. trotzdem haben sie nicht geholfen, wie es mich zerlegt hat. kommt der stoß direkt auf den kopf, nützt dir nur etwas, was die kraft von der wirbelsäule weg leitet.

@pyro
du musst mal genau lesen!  ich hatte mir einen lb zulegt und es sind mir sofort sachen aufgefallen, die ich nicht für optimal halte. des weiteren hat er mir einfach nicht gepasst. den evs neck brace find ich zum beispiel auch sehr gelungen, funktionierte aber auch nicht mit meinem helm.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @pyro
> du musst mal genau lesen!  ich hatte mir einen lb zulegt und es sind mir sofort sachen aufgefallen, die ich nicht für optimal halte. des weiteren hat er mir einfach nicht gepasst. den evs neck brace find ich zum beispiel auch sehr gelungen, funktionierte aber auch nicht mit meinem helm.



Du hast aber oben nicht erwähnt was Du nicht für optimal hältst... ausser eben das was von mir zitiert wurde.


Wenn Dir das LB nicht passt ist das OK. Es gibt Leute bei denen ist es so... Leute "ohne" Hals zum beispiel. 

Das EVS halte ich alles andere als gelungen. Nicht einstellbar, kein Schutz gegen Hyperflexion... eine teure Nackenrolle mit Plastikgestell drum rum.


Welchen Helm fährst Du denn?


----------



## S*P*J (21. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @spj
> ich will mal behaupten das meine nackenmuskeln sehr gut ausgeprägt sind. trotzdem haben sie nicht geholfen, wie es mich zerlegt hat. kommt der stoß direkt auf den kopf, nützt dir nur etwas, was die kraft von der wirbelsäule weg leitet.


 

was willst du denn Speedy, du lebst und erfreust dich bester Gesundheit...stell dir vor du hättest keine ausgeprägte Halsmuskulatur durch dein jahrelanges Biken und nur ein Leat angehabt?...wozu hättest du mehr Vertrauen?


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2010)

@pyro
der evs benötigt diese verstellungen nicht in dem maß, da er unterm panzer getragen werden soll. genauso wie der alpinestars. gegen eine hyperflexion helfen aber beide. ich habe einen shoei vfx-w als helm.

@spj
bei meinem chrash hatte ich keinen leat an und trotzdem waren 5 wirbel mit rissen durchzogen. spätfolgen sind noch nicht abzusehen. 
bei der krafteinwirkung direkt auf die kopfoberseite helfen dir keine nackenmuskeln, da alles gestaucht wird. die überdehnung wird wird im großen und ganzen bei wirbelsäulenverletzungen überbewertet (aussage vom spezialisten im krankenhaus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (21. April 2010)

Leuts, ich hab ja echt nix gegen themafremde Unterhaltungen, aber wollmer net mal back2topic? ;]

wie schauts am WE aus?! Sa werd ich wohl draußen sein, diesmal sicher ab 10 Uhr ^^


----------



## More...wood (21. April 2010)

Freitag 14 bis 19 Uhr vollgas!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (21. April 2010)

lasst doch mal die ganze Leat - Wirbelsäule Diskussion sein ... 

Jeder ist seines Schicksals selbst der Schmied ... wer DH fährt ist sich aller Risiken bewusst, entweder lassen oder akzeptieren, und im schlimmsten Fall mit den Folgen leben, so hart es klingt!


----------



## S*P*J (21. April 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Jeder ist seines Schicksals selbst der Schmied ... wer DH fährt ist sich aller Risiken bewusst, entweder lassen oder akzeptieren, und im schlimmsten Fall mit den Folgen leben, so hart es klingt!


 

 unfassbarer Kommentar!


----------



## Smourock17 (21. April 2010)

Bremswellen?!


----------



## player599 (21. April 2010)

Warst du der typ mit dem BMX, oder haste das als größenvergleich genommen????


----------



## Smourock17 (21. April 2010)

Sagmal schläfst du irgendwie upsidedown ? Verträgst du dein Müsli ned?

Was´n los mit dir?


----------



## player599 (21. April 2010)

keine ahnung, bin noch nicht ganz wach ne scherz.. ich blick des grad nich so ganz


----------



## sniper4076 (21. April 2010)

He Player Sinn ma scho zu 2 und ja ich bin schon langer wach  und nüchtern (noch) gg


----------



## Fl!p (21. April 2010)

Hab den Typen nur am Lift stehen sehen und innerlich den Kopf geschüttelt. Das ist wirklich Krass. Hardtail kann ich ja noch irgrendwo verstehen, Non-Suspension vielleicht auch noch... aber in 20"... mir würde nach einer abfahrt alles wehtun. 

Haste aber gut getroffen, Fexn. Sieht schon etwas eirig aus, wie der da runter prügelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (21. April 2010)

Wenn mans nicht anders kennt, geht das.


----------



## player599 (21. April 2010)

ich war gestern abend sehr vorbildlich um 10 nüchtern im bett.. des problem war heut morgen des aufstehn: 7 uhr!!!!!!!! die spinnen, die die  diese frühe schule erfunden ham! und ich bin jetz sogar noch nüchtern!!!! ist auch sehr wahrscheinlich da ich erst 14 bin


----------



## puenktchen (21. April 2010)

(sodele, dann poste ich des hier auch noch mal ^^)

Heya ihr,

Bin ja nen Frischling hier unter euch und hab noch kein eigenes Bike.  Ich probiere daher so viele wie möglich durch, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen  und mir dann nen halbwegs gescheites Anfängerbike zu holen 
Dazu mal ne Frage in die Runde... 
Mich würds mal interessieren, wie sich so ein Kona Minxy fährt... kennt  ihr zufällig ne Dame die so eins hat, und mal jemanden ne Runde drauf  drehen lassen würde?! ^^


LG,
mary


----------



## Fl!p (21. April 2010)

Ich kenn ein Mädel, dass gleich mit nem Downhillbike angefangen hat. Das Minxy ist für den Anfang aber bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @pyro
> der evs benötigt diese verstellungen nicht in dem maß, da er unterm panzer getragen werden soll. genauso wie der alpinestars. gegen eine hyperflexion helfen aber beide. ich habe einen shoei vfx-w als helm.



Ein Shoei vfx-w ist ziemlich der geilste Helm den ich kenne und sehr sicher mein nächster. Komisch, der Typ vor 3 Stunden im Fahrerlager lobte den Helm + Leatt Brace nicht nur in den Himmel sondern drüber hinnaus. Ich kenn mehrere die den Helm fahren in Verbindung mit LB und wennst willst geb ich Dir sogar ne Telefonnummer um Dich direkt zu informieren das es geht.

Benötigen tut man Einstellungen nicht aber es ist doch doof wenns so ist wie beim EVS. Gewichtszunahme... Problem, anderes SJ/Brustpanzer... Problem, anderer Helm... Problem. Problem wird hier nur gelöst indem man ein neues Teil kauft. Sind Einstellungen möglich, dann einfach Schrauben auf, Einstellen, Schraube zu... passt! Das EVS hat vorn auch keinen Anschlag wie LB A-Stars, Ortema um gegen Hyperflexion wirksam zu schützen.


Damit es wieder zurück zum Thema geht.... Ich hab heute von einer anderen Quelle erfahren das sich in Osternohe jemand in den Rollstuhl befördert hat. Ist jetzt an diesen "Rücken gebrochen" Aussagen was dran oder nicht? Hier wollte doch wer nen Krankenbesuch machen....


----------



## KrissiRu (21. April 2010)

...


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2010)

@pyro
du darfst motocross nicht mit biken vergleichen. das sind zwei unterschiedliche welten von der sitzposition und fahrstil.


topic:
es ist zeit  das die betreiber in osternohe auf sicherheitsbekleidung bestehen würden. es muss nicht ein neck brace als pflicht sein, aber rückenpanzer, brustschutz, knie- / schienbeinschoner und helm wären aufgrund des rufes vom bikepark langsam angebracht.
es kann nicht sein, das man leute nur mit safety shirt oder wie am erföffnungswochenende gesehen,mit kapuze mit dem lift befördert. 
auch wie manch einer hier schon erwähnt hat, das jeder für sich selbst um handeln verantwortlich ist, die hälfte, die auf solchen sachen verzichtet ist sich der tragweite von gewissen verletzungen nicht bewusst. letzendlich schadet es nur wieder unserem ansehen in der öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Tabibuschua (22. April 2010)

*Jungs, lasst uns bitte alles was "Rücken gebrochen" oder "künftiger Rolli" angeht aus dem Thread hier rauslöschen/rauslassen, okay?!*
Falls es so sein sollte, geht es öffentlich niemanden was an (damit meine ich nicht, dass man es verschweigen oder vertuschen soll, aber der Scheiss gehört hier nicht rein.)
Das soll nicht heißen dass ich was gegen eine Sicherheitsdiskussion in Bikeparks hab.
Ich bin auch dafür, dass jeder im Bikepark mindestens Helm, Knie- und Rückenprotektor anhat.
Aber jeder ist seines eigenen Schicksals Schmied und muss selbst eigenverantwortlich wissen, was er da tut.

Ich werde meinen Post nachdem ihr eure geändert/gelöscht habt/haben solltet, auch löschen.
Der Kerl liest wahrscheinlich hier mit und eine Veröffentlichung solcher Sachen muss einfach nicht sein. Ich kenne ihn indirekt und hab ihn im KH besucht.

*ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis. Danke!*

PS: falls jemand Fragen hat, haut mich einfach via PM an. ich steh gern Rede und Antwort.


----------



## Jayson213 (22. April 2010)

so, back to osternohe...

good news vom lift!
-> die reifenteile als rutsch-schutz werden grad wieder angebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (22. April 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> so, back to osternohe...
> 
> good news vom lift!
> -> die reifenteile als rutsch-schutz werden grad wieder angebracht!


----------



## mac960 (22. April 2010)

DAUMEN HOCH !!!


----------



## ulli! (22. April 2010)

aj guck der patrick
geht mittlerweile die saisonkartenfertigungsapparatur?


----------



## Apeman (22. April 2010)

läuft das wieder mit den antirutschreifendingens am lift? muß mir sonst nen schlauch an die sattelstütze schnallen...

ah da oben sthts ja^^


----------



## heifisch (22. April 2010)

@Tabibuschua
Wie soll man denn ältere Posts ändern, löschen? Auf diese Funktion hab ich leider keinen Zugriff. :/


----------



## Tabibuschua (22. April 2010)

einfach abändern (Text rauslöschen, "..." einfügen etc.) , das müsste gehen. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (22. April 2010)

Das geht bei älteren Beiträgen von mir leider nicht.


----------



## M-Power (22. April 2010)

juhuu, man kann auch den admin vom forum anschreiben.
er löscht dann was raus soll!
ciao,
M


----------



## heifisch (22. April 2010)

Echt, so einfach geht das. :-o Hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## ulli! (22. April 2010)

saisonkarte?


----------



## Kirbis (22. April 2010)

wie sindn die streckenverhältnisse?
gibts schon die nervigen bremshubbel? 
bin zu faul ez alles durchzuforsten um zu schaun ob irgend jemand sowas gefragt hat 

danke schon mal

greeze me


----------



## heifisch (22. April 2010)

Das mit den Bremshubbeln ist schon aktuell. Aber eigentlich müssen wir das Thema jetzt nicht wieder durchkauen.


----------



## sniper4076 (22. April 2010)

frau und ich werden voraussichtlich sonntag draußen sein  wenn alles mit umzug klappt


----------



## M-Power (22. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Echt, so einfach geht das. :-o Hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


 

schau mal, hier dir genaue erklärung aus der "hilfe" seite:

Ich möchte einen Beitrag von mir löschen - wie geht das?Du kannst eigene Beiträge für einen halben Tag lang selbst ändern und löschen (einfach unter dem Beitrag auf ändern gehen, dann gibt es dort eine Schaltfläche zum Löschen)
Solltest du nach dieser Zeit einen deiner Beiträge löschen wollen senden uns deinen Wunsch bitte *samt Link* über das Kontaktformular.

viel erfolg beim löschen  und beim fahren!!!
ciao,
M


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. April 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> *Jungs, lasst uns bitte alles was ..... angeht aus dem Thread hier rauslöschen/rauslassen, okay?!*




Erstens kann ich meinen Beitrag aufgrund der verstrichenen Zeit nicht mehr editieren... zweitens frage ich mich ob ich das überhaupt will? Eher nein.


Begründung:

1.
Ich hab grad zurückgeblättert... in Beitrag 1833 wird was erwähnt und ich bin doch tatsächlich über 20 Beiträge weiter, genau gesagt in Beitrag 1858 der erste der dem Verletzten gute Besserung wünscht!!

2. 
Im Beitrag 1704 stellte ich die rhetorische Frage wie man sich an einem Double probieren kann und löste damit eigendlich ungewollt eine Diskussion aus über mehrere Seiten wo sich manche den Hals ganz schön lautstark ausgekotzt haben...  zum Beispiel der krasseste nach heutigem Sachstand #1751. Mein Standpunkt zu der Sache hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.

3.
Der Verletzte wird hier weder namentlich genannt, noch wird genaues über das Verletzungsbild geschrieben - seine Persönlichkeitsrechte dürften somit nicht verletzt sein. Wenn er hier mitließt wünsche ich ein zweites Mal gute Besserung und viel Kraft für den bevorstehenden Heilungsprozess.

4.
Das ein weitläufiger Bekannter von mir im Alter von 20 Jahren heute nachmittag um 14:15 in Abensberg auf dem Motorrad tödlich verunglückt ist da Ihm ein Laster die Vorfahrt nahm steht jetzt schon im Internet und morgen hunderttausendfach in der Zeitung...
Man muss der Realtät ins Auge sehn, egal wie hart sie manchmal ist. Vertuschen, nix sagen, warten bis Gras über die Sache wächst und alles vergessen ist .... das ist unehrlich und feige!



Insbesondere aufgrund Punkt 1 und 2 halte ich meine Frage nach der tatsächlichen Verletzung für moralisch vertretbar. Ob ich eine Antwort drauf erhalte steht in den Sternen. 


Ich will jetzt aber eigendlich auch nichts mehr dazu sagen oder fragen und wenn ein Moderator den Beitrag zu heftig findet dann kann er den abändern.


----------



## Tabibuschua (23. April 2010)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid Pyro.
Nein, dein Beitrag ist doch voll ok. Es geht nur darum, dass der Fokus des Threads nicht dahin gelenkt werden soll. Aber lassen wir das Thema einfach mal. Ich wünsche ihm auch nochmal gute Besserung und viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmeiser (23. April 2010)

ich freu mich auf dieses wochenende in osternohe. biken, bremswellen, brodworschdweggla, bier . endlich ist die winterpause zu ende.


----------



## Catwiesel (23. April 2010)

Morgen 10 Uhr bin ich da ;-)


----------



## Tabibuschua (24. April 2010)

Morgen wieder 10 Uhr, wer noch?! :]
Hoffentlich ist es so schön leer wie heute, das war prächtig :]


----------



## Stoegl (24. April 2010)

Bin morgen am Start.
Ich hoff es ist schön leer, die Liftwartezeiten am letzten Wochenende fand ich ein bisschen lang.


----------



## richie77 (25. April 2010)

jepp, bin auch am Start  kann es kaum erwarten ;-)


----------



## heifisch (25. April 2010)

Stimmt des, dass die Doubles zu geschüttet wurden, oder wurde ich gerade total verarscht?


----------



## dragon-777 (25. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Stimmt des, dass die Doubles zu geschüttet wurden, oder wurde ich gerade total verarscht?



Nicht komplett zu, aber die Landung wurde bis fast an den Absprung verlängert, mit einem mini Gap dazwischen. Gerade so viel, dass keiner auf die Idee kommt, nur drüber zu rollen. Find ich aber OK, guter Kompromiss.

Habe dann aber auch gestern verstanden, warum über die Bremswellen gejammert wird. Die waren am Samstag der Eröffnung noch völlig harmlos... Da muss aber am Sonntag und am letzten Wochenende richtig der Bär gesteppt haben  sah ja schon aus wie Mitte der Saison.


----------



## Puschl 24 (25. April 2010)

die ndoubles sind echt voll zugeschüttet aber wer früher ganz drüber gekommen ist merkt jetzt keinen unterschied aber jetzt können sich eben auch anfänger rantasten...

Bremswellen sind fast garkeine war gestern da und fands Harmlos .....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. April 2010)

Puschl 24 schrieb:


> die ndoubles sind echt voll zugeschüttet aber wer früher ganz drüber gekommen ist merkt jetzt keinen unterschied aber jetzt können sich eben auch anfänger rantasten...




Freut mich... aber schade das nicht schon eher auf unsere mündliche Kritik reagiert wurde sondern das es so lief wie meistens immer ehe was entschärft wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (25. April 2010)

Finde ich auch gut. Für den Verletzen hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass das schon früher geschehen wäre.


----------



## player599 (25. April 2010)

das mit dem zuschütten ist ne gute idee! kann einer schätzen wie lang die gaps dazwischen noch ungefähr sind, im verhältnis zu davor???? nächste woche bin ich auch wieder am start...


----------



## Tabibuschua (25. April 2010)

man war`s heute brechend voll  bereits ab frühs war die Liftschlange brutal lang, man steht ~10-20mins an, bis man hochjuckeln darf, das is schon weng nervig.
Ansonsten top Wetter :]


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. April 2010)

genau deshalb war ich heute nicht da...

ab nexter woche siehts denke ich anderst aus...


----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

Ja schon da ist geißkopf wieder offen und einige andere Parks dann verläuft es sich eh wieder, ganz zu meiner Freude 
und die bremswellen sind super harmlos wer über die jammert soll sich bitte ein Rennrad kaufen. Was ich aber immernoch nicht versteh wie unvernünftig einige sind und null auf ihre Sicherheit achten kein jacket an USW man Leute ihr wollt doch noch langer fahren! 
Ich find den Park immernoch extrem gelungen könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt  ist immer wieder eine Freude da zu fahren 
lg Sascha/ sniper


----------



## dragon-777 (25. April 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Ja schon da ist geißkopf wieder offen und einige andere Parks dann verläuft es sich eh wieder, ganz zu meiner Freude
> und die bremswellen sind super harmlos wer über die jammert soll sich bitte ein Rennrad kaufen. Was ich aber immernoch nicht versteh wie unvernünftig einige sind und null auf ihre Sicherheit achten kein jacket an USW man Leute ihr wollt doch noch langer fahren!
> Ich find den Park immernoch extrem gelungen könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt  ist immer wieder eine Freude da zu fahren
> lg Sascha/ sniper



Ja, gelungen ist er definitiv. Und die Bremswellen gehören dazu, wie der Käsekuchen. Also, dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (25. April 2010)

ja klar ich bin ja auch mit dem Park zufrieden und die Jungs leisten  auch eine super Arbeit nur ich finde schade das die stellen die mit viel Arbeit ausgebessert wurden wieder so wie früher aussehen

mfg
stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. April 2010)

hast schrieb:


> nur ich finde schade das die stellen die mit viel Arbeit ausgebessert wurden wieder so wie früher aussehen



das wird in einem Bikepark, der auch befahren wird, nicht ausbleiben...

@dragon: hast du eigentlich noch meine Spanngurte?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Playlife8 (25. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Freut mich... aber schade das nicht schon eher auf unsere mündliche Kritik reagiert wurde sondern das es so lief wie meistens immer ehe was entschärft wird...



Bin genau der gleichen Meinung, schade eben nur das zuerst mal was passieren musste!


----------



## heifisch (25. April 2010)

> Was ich aber immernoch nicht versteh wie unvernünftig einige sind und null auf ihre Sicherheit achten kein jacket an USW man Leute ihr wollt doch noch langer fahren!


Das ist mir teils auch aufgefallen. Ein Mädel ist da nur mit Dirtschale runter gefahren! Hallo, gehts noch?! Aber die meisten sind so vernünftig, dass sie Schutzkleidung tragen, was auch gut ist.


----------



## S*P*J (25. April 2010)

...scheiss auf die Tables. 

der Junge wo sich so abgeschossen hat, ist nicht zu kurz sondern zu weit gesprungen...da hilft auch kein Table. Im Gegenteil jetzt hupfen sie 8m Tables und bomben sich ins Flat.  Dauert nicht lange das sich wieder einer bei der Flatbomberei aushebelt und dann in den 2ten Absprung kracht. Ich finde das eine trügerische Sicherheit! Entweder ich habs drauf oder ich lass es sein...ganz einfach! 

auf eurer Kritik wurde nicht reagiert, angeblich hat der Liftbetreiber die Dinger zugeschüttet obwohl der Streckendesinger und viele andere davon gar nicht begeistert waren. Anscheinend wurde nur auf die Kritik von einer einzigen Person gehört, der sich beschwert hat, dass auf der DH keine Anfänger fahren können...Bullshit das nächste mal wenn ich Skifahren gehe, labber ich den Liftbetreiber dumm zu und sag ihm "ey deine schwarzen Pisten sind zu steil und eisig, wie soll ich da mit den Anfängern runterfahren"

Ab 4 Uhr war es heute aber relativ ruhig und man musste nicht länger als 5min anstehen


----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

Das könnt ihr so nicht sagen die Doubles oben waren halt fur die besseren Fahrer gedacht klar ist es so jetzt die "sichere" Lösung aber ist halt auch so ein 2 schneidiges Schwert weils jetzt jeder probiert und ich hab da mal ne zeitlang zugesehen viele kommen zu frontlastig auf. Es ist halt nunmal so das sich viele Selbstüberschätzen bzw. das in der Luft Handling mit dem Bike noch nicht so 100% raus haben. 
Versteht mich etz bitte nicht falsch ich Spring die Dinger auch nicht auch jetzt nicht wo sie einigermasen Safe sind. Bzw mir fehlt einfach der Reiz an den Dingern und mich drüber zu jagen um zu sagen ich hab's getan bin ich zu alt ich muss mir und niemand anders was beweisen. Auserdem gibt es genügend andere Spielsachen die vom fahrkönnen mehr abverlangen siehe steilhangsprung auf der DH USW. 

Lg


----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

@S*P*J
Mist zu Spat gelesen aber ich sehe wir sind einer Meinung hau mich mal an wennst mich siehst fahr ein Grün weises Monster kona. Ja des Mädel hab ich auch gesehen meine frau Fahrt ja auch und ich wurde sie so nicht aufs Bike steigen lassen. Ich kann nur hoffen das sich ja evtl was in den AGB tut das ein FF und Weste Pflicht wird weil so leichtsinnig unterwegs zu sein versteh ich nicht und dann kommt noch fehlendes können dazu und wir haben wieder einmal Besuch vom Krankenwagen ganz groses Kino Leute.


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (25. April 2010)

Servus, hat jemand Infos zu den Bildern, die heute im Park geschossen wurden??


----------



## heifisch (25. April 2010)

Das mit den Krankenwagenbesuchen ist ja zum Glück zurückgegangen. Vll hat der Helikopter etwas gestaucht. Ist wohl gut so, wenn es sich als normal einbürgert, dass der Krankenwagen 3-mal täglich kommt, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann der Park zu gemacht wird.


----------



## S*P*J (25. April 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> @S*P*J
> Mist zu Spat gelesen aber ich sehe wir sind einer Meinung hau mich mal an wennst mich siehst fahr ein Grün weises Monster kona. Ja des Mädel hab ich auch gesehen meine frau Fahrt ja auch und ich wurde sie so nicht aufs Bike steigen lassen. Ich kann nur hoffen das sich ja evtl was in den AGB tut das ein FF und Weste Pflicht wird weil so leichtsinnig unterwegs zu sein versteh ich nicht und dann kommt noch fehlendes können dazu und wir haben wieder einmal Besuch vom Krankenwagen ganz groses Kino Leute.


 

Dude ich hab dich angesprochen wegen den Aufklebern für die Vespa das war ich

Ich bestell mir jetzt den Abend noch nen neuen Kolben, warte dann auf ein paar Regentage zu Basteln und werde mich dann bei dir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

Ah ok jetzt klingelts gg Schande über mein Haupt . Aber sag Bescheid ich schau was sich einrichten lasst 
lg


----------



## _evolution_ (25. April 2010)

hey leute
hat evtl jemand fotos von heute?


----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

Au ja wäre ja mal schön wenn ich irgendwo drauf wäre


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Entweder ich habs drauf oder ich lass es sein...ganz einfach!




Ich mach normal keinen im Forum persönlich an aber diesen Satz find ich sowas von hochnäßig arrogant das gibts gar nicht. Du bist wohl schon als King auf die Welt gekommen, hallo???

Ich benutze meinen Verstand und schreib nicht mehr dazu weil das würde wohl gegen mehre Verhaltensregeln hier verstoßen.




S*P*J schrieb:


> auf eurer Kritik wurde nicht reagiert, angeblich hat der Liftbetreiber die Dinger zugeschüttet obwohl der Streckendesinger und viele andere davon gar nicht begeistert waren. Anscheinend wurde nur auf die Kritik von einer einzigen Person gehört, der sich beschwert hat, dass auf der DH keine Anfänger fahren können...Bullshit das nächste mal wenn ich Skifahren gehe, labber ich den Liftbetreiber dumm zu und sag ihm "ey deine schwarzen Pisten sind zu steil und eisig, wie soll ich da mit den Anfängern runterfahren"



Tja, der Liftbetreiber ist Geschäftsmann - er will nen vollen Bikepark + Geld in der Kasse und nicht das die Behörden den Park zu machen oder das der Park bei den "Kunden" gemieden wird. Meine Worte und kluge Reaktion ehe es noch mehr Schwerverletzte gibt. Was die Kritik einer einzigen Person angeht will ich 100%ig versichern das ich hier nicht tätig war.



Edit: Scheinbar hast Du es nicht drauf auf Schotter zu fahren, oder?


----------



## stefschiffer (25. April 2010)

Ich hätte eine Oregon übrig!


----------



## _tom_ (25. April 2010)

es wär a draum ^^ wenn heut jemand zufällig gegen 13:00 auf der DH strecke n weißes session88 im flug da beim "steilhang"-drop  ?? abgelichtet hat... ^^


----------



## sniper4076 (25. April 2010)

Der "bikepark" Besitzer ist erstmal auf Sicherheit aus un sonst nichts!!!!! Vorschlag zur güte lassen wir die Diskussion um die Dinger einfach weil der Park nicht nur aus den 2 Doubles bzw tables besteht. Lasst uns doch über den geilen Tag diskutieren neu gestandene Sachen usw. Der Park ist gut so wie er ist und bietet genügend Abwechslung egal ob für Anfänger oder fortgeschrittene.



@ Tom du spinnst echt des sind nur beweisbilder deiner flugkünste und da gibbet vom Tiergarten schon genug ^^


----------



## S*P*J (25. April 2010)

@Pyro

was soll der Scheiss, ich bin weder hochnässig noch arrogant...dafür bin ich viel zu viel Mensch. 

was du hier abziehst ist gerade unterste Schublade, wenn du Eier hast kannst du mir deine Meinung gerne persönlich sagen und nicht im Forum einen auf Weltverbesserer machen.

Peace

Heute an so einen schönen Tag sterben in der fränkischen ca. 2 Mann bei Mopedunfällen. Da regt sich aber auch keiner auf...oder wenn ein 20j. sich ne 180PS Maschine kauft und damit sich zerstört ist doch auch nicht der Verkäufer oder Suzuki schuld. Da sind die Doubles doch echt nicht das Problem...Problem ist einfach fehlende Selbsteinschätzung und nichts anderes.

Und du kannst keinen Park 100% sicher machen, dafür ist es einfach MTB was mit einen gewissen Risiko verbunden ist. Wenn du Sicherheit willst geh Golf spielen, aber bitte nur mit Helm nicht das dich ein Golfball trifft.


----------



## M-Power (25. April 2010)

abend,

hat heute jemand eine schwarze goggles von spy an der liftspur gefunden?
sie ist mir beim hochfahren runtergefallen, bei nächsten mal war sie dann weg :-(
eventuell hat sie ja jemand irgendwo hingelegt oder abgegeben?
das wäre toll!

danke & ciao,
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (25. April 2010)

hab sie gesehen, konnte sie beim Liftfahren aber nicht aufheben  Pyro hätte es aber geschafft


----------



## Jayson213 (25. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Und du kannst keinen Park 100% sicher machen, dafür ist es einfach MTB was mit einen gewissen Risiko verbunden ist. Wenn du Sicherheit willst geh Golf spielen, aber bitte nur mit Helm nicht das dich ein Golfball trifft.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ...scheiss auf die Tables.
> 
> der Junge wo sich so abgeschossen hat, ist nicht zu kurz sondern zu weit gesprungen...da hilft auch kein Table. Im Gegenteil jetzt hupfen sie 8m Tables und bomben sich ins Flat.  Dauert nicht lange das sich wieder einer bei der Flatbomberei aushebelt und dann in den 2ten Absprung kracht. Ich finde das eine trügerische Sicherheit! Entweder ich habs drauf oder ich lass es sein...ganz einfach!
> 
> ...



Da muß ich dir jetzt aber doch mal recht geben...und ich bin 40 (seit heut)
Weil die Einfahrtsdoubles haben ja gepaßt, hatten ja eine gute Toleranzgrenze.

@Pyro: Kennst mich ja jetzt persönlich und meine Vernünftigkeit  Aber diese Doubles haben wiklich gepaßt und waren in keinster Weise gefährlich.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2010)

Alles Gute Jörg


----------



## puenktchen (26. April 2010)

Hallo in die Runde!
Kurz mal eine Meinung von nem Anfänger ^^

_*Ich mag den Bikepark total!!!!*_

Ich finde immer "einfache" Strecken! Und ich komm mir auch nich doof bei  vor, wenn ich mal schiebe oder LAHM bin, weil ich noch Respekt vor etwas habe- auch wenn  man ab und zu komische Blicke bekommt,... So hab  ich aber wenigstens länger Spaß, weil weniger Verletzung  Ich hatte  am Anfang irgendwie viel mehr Schiss vor dem Lift ^^

Aber die "Großen" Fahrer sind sehr nett und helfen einem sich an  schwierigere Sachen ranzutasten (An dieser Stelle danke für eure Geduld *g )... Das find ich toll! So komm ich gut  vorran und bin total heiss drauf immer und immer wieder zu kommen ^^  

Und wenn ich erst mein eigenes Bike habe, dann gehts glaub ich ab bei  mir ^^ *lach*

Zum Thema Sicherheit... Ich leih mir vorerst meine Schutzkleidung zusammen und fahre nur das, was ich mir zutraue... Bin auch schon paar Mal gepurtzelt, aber war net wild... Aber mit gesunder Selbsteinschätzung denke ich hat man die größte Sicherheit. Wenn der Bikepark total safe is, kommt doch kaum noch einer...ist doch langweilig, wo bleibt die Herausforderung?!

Zusammenfassend: die ganze Atmosphäre im Park is toll... die Anlage is schön und abwechslungsreich, für jedes Niveau, die Leute zum Großteil nett, das chillen unten is auch toll, der Käsekuchen is geil!!! ^^ Einfach in die Runde zu irgendwelchen Leuten hocken find ich super...  -obwohls mir da oft zu sonnig ist und Sonnenschirme fehlen zum abkühlen 

Also bis demnächst! 
Grüßle!

p.s.: vllt sollte ich mir nen fettes "A" für Anfänger auf den Rücken malen, dann sehen die Fahrer die von hinten angebrettert kommen schon rechtzeitig, dass sie runterbremsen müssen ^^


----------



## KonaRider1 (26. April 2010)

Coole Einstellung 
Finde den Park auch total super und hoffe dass sich die Parkbetreiber 
weiter so drum kümmern.
Bin zwar im moment wegen einem Bänderriss an der Schulter außer Gefecht gesetzt und war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort aber die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade sind optimal, weil für jeden was dabei ist. Wäre sonst auch zu langweilig mit der Zeit.
Hoffe das ihr euch etwas beruhigt und nicht gleich persönlich werdet wenn jemand Anfänger ist und eine etwas leichtere Bahn will
z.B. Doubles entschärfen weil sie es für zu gefährlich halten

Also macht weiter so und habt euren Spaß im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. April 2010)

@ spj - nein der Verkäufer ist nicht schuld, sondern der hersteller wenn nicht sogar die jenigen welche die straße gebaut/geplant haben(wäre es anderst, würden da aber nicht so viele mobbets fahren)... bei unfällen mit alk im spiel ist ja auch der spirituosenhersteller schuld... - oder doch der wirt???  aber *niermals* die fahrer selbst 

;-)


dass die tables womöglich mehr "versteckte Gefahren bürgen" ist auch meine meinung...


----------



## osarias (26. April 2010)

Mal unabhängig: man kann es so oder so nie allen recht machen,..., macht doch einfach das beste aus den Gegenbenheiten


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (26. April 2010)

@osarias: Meine Meinung!


----------



## player599 (26. April 2010)

puenktchen, deine meinung teile ich auch, ich bräuchte auch ein "A" aufm rücken so, gestern ein neues SAINT schaltwerk für 30 euro ersteigert, das kommt noch dran, dann kann ich auch wieder fahren!! ich freu mich schon! wie groß ist jetzt eigentlich noch die lücke zwischen den doubles???


----------



## _evolution_ (26. April 2010)

die lücke hat glaub ich keinen meter mehr, man könnte also fast schritttempo drüberfahrn...


----------



## JansonJanson (26. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ...Problem ist einfach fehlende Selbsteinschätzung und nichts anderes.





keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> dass die tables womöglich mehr "versteckte Gefahren bürgen" ist auch meine meinung...



ich habe fertig ... mehr ist nicht zu sagen 



player599 schrieb:


> ... wie groß ist jetzt eigentlich noch die lücke zwischen den doubles???



... will Dir jetzt nicht unrecht tun, aber solche Aussagen lassen mich dann wieder denken, eigentlich bin ich ja noch Anfänger - aber wenn das wirklich nur nen Meter ist, dann könnte ich es vielleicht doch probieren... 

p.s. habe am We auch sicher 5 Leutz ausm Lift gesehen die definitiv voll übern Lenker wären, wenn se noch bischen schneller über die "Tables" gefahren wären... trügerische Sicherheit


----------



## heifisch (26. April 2010)

Ach Leute, die Diskusion ist doch sinnlos, ich weiß ich war auch gut beteiligt, aber inzwischen hab es sogar ich kapiert. Jetzt sind die Dinger soweit zu geschüttet und gut ist's. Wer's versuchen will, kann's jetzt und wer nicht lässt's halt. Passt! Freut euch lieber über das gute Wetter draußen!


----------



## KonaRider1 (26. April 2010)

Hat irgendjemand Bilder von den Doubles würd gern mal sehen wie sie jetzt sind komme in den nächsten Wochen nicht hin.


----------



## Jayson213 (26. April 2010)

...es gibt keine doubles mehr....! 

(auf der dh oben, versteht sich)


----------



## KonaRider1 (26. April 2010)

Dachte die wurden zu Tables umgebaut oder sind sie jetzt komplett weg? Hätte halt mal gern ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (26. April 2010)

Genauso wie vorher vom Absprung und Landing nur zugeschüttet. Nach'm Absprung hast ungefähr ca halben Meter nix danach geht der Table los.


----------



## KonaRider1 (26. April 2010)

Ok also eigentlich nix mehr, bin die Doubles zwar nie gesprungen aber finds schade dass die ganzen Abschnitte für Könner vereinfacht werden damit Anfänger auch springen können. Man könnte ja auch einfach vorbeifahren wenn man sich net traut und jetzt ist der Reiz für viele es doch mal zu versuchen auch weg weil den halben Meter wird inzwischen wohl jeder schaffen. Schade eigentlich


----------



## hast (26. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich weiß das es nicht ganz zum Thema passt aber vllt hat ja jemand noch eine 160mm gabel (am besten fox) oder einen dämpfer (am besten VAN RC oder DHX Einbaulänge 200mm ) rummliegen.

mfg stefan


----------



## Dr. Scream (26. April 2010)

nein passt nicht


----------



## m-rider (26. April 2010)

stimmt..is nich so lustig wie ne diskussion über table oder double. mir persönlich ist es wurst über was ich segle und race..wichtig ist das die sicherheit aller so weit wies es nur geht gewährleistet ist. sicherheit geht vor alles und allem. wers drauf hat kommt mit jedem hügel klar


----------



## joker78 (26. April 2010)

is doch wurscht ob doubles oder ned,wennst schnell genug bist bist drüber wenn ned dann hast jetzt die möglichkeit dich ranzutasten!!!!Find ich gut!!!! Hau habe gesprochen !!!!


----------



## OLB Carre (26. April 2010)

Guten Abend miteinander,

hab am Sonntag ein paar Bilder geschossen...
*hier ist das Ergebnis:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecarre/
Jungs, nehmt euch ein Beispiel an der Liz... die lag mit Abstand am Tiefsten in den Anliegern... 
morgen gibt´s noch mehr Pics...

schön wars!

gruß!

 der stefan


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. April 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> hab sie gesehen, konnte sie beim Liftfahren aber nicht aufheben  Pyro hätte es aber geschafft





S*P*J schrieb:


> @Pyro
> 
> was soll der Scheiss, ich bin weder hochnässig noch arrogant...dafür bin ich viel zu viel Mensch.
> 
> ...




Du ich will eigendlich sachlich diskutieren und nicht ausfallend werden, Witze reissen oder andern in die offene Wunde nochmal reindrücken. Das es keinen 100% sicheren Park gibt stimmt voll und ganz aber es gibt da und dort Gefahrenquellen die manchmal mit einfachsten Mitteln beseitigt werden können.


Den Vergleich mit dem 20 jährigen + Motorrad ist bei mir leider letzte Woche passiert - nur mit ner Kawa statt Suzi. Anstatt das für dumme Vergleiche zu verwenden kannst morgen auf die Beerdigung kommen. 


Das Dein Satz "Entweder ich habs drauf oder ich lass es sein...ganz einfach! " dumm und unüberlegt oder halt um meine alten Worte hochnäßig und arrogant ist (unabhängig von Osternohe) bleibt stehen denn das ganze Leben ist ein Lernprozess - keiner hats von Anfang an drauf, nicht mal den Stuhlgang haste Anfangs unter Kontrolle.


----------



## oBATMANo (27. April 2010)

Das Problem von Osternohe ist doch eher, dass es zu einfach zu erreichen ist. Jeder Tourenfahrer aus Nürnberg kann mal vorbei und hoch radeln.
Dazu ist die Strecke recht flach und vom Untergrund her einfach.
So denkt man mal schnell, sowas fahr ich täglich im Wald, dafür brauch ich kein DH Radl usw.

Strecken wie Leogang, Schladming, Wildbad und Todtnau sind schwieriger und dennoch verletzen sich weniger dort.
Und die Strecken sind keines Falles sicherer gebaut. In Todtnau gehts erst mal mit nem Drop über zwei Stufe in einen Steilhang und dann einem Gap los. Da gibts auch keine Diskussion, dass mans zuschütten soll.

Werden jetzt alle Doubles usw. auch noch zugeschüttet, wird doch eher noch mehr falsche Sicherheit vorgetäuscht.

Es sollte eher mehr Aufklärungsarbeit über wirkliche Gefahren stattfinden.
Pflicht von Vollvisierhelmen. Halbschalen mit Sonnenbrille schauen eh sau dämlich aus.
Dazu ne Pflicht für Rückenpanzer usw.
Vielleicht kann man da das Liftpersonal sensibilisieren, dass sie potentielle Patienten mal darauf ansprechen.

Was ich so gehört hab, sind oder waren die Doubles auf Grund des höheren Absprunges nun viel einfacher zu springen. Vorher brauchte man ordentlich Schwung um drüber zu kommen. 
Wurden also eh einfacher gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (27. April 2010)

wer hat sich denn ins IBC verirrt ....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...
> Pflicht von Vollvisierhelmen. Halbschalen mit Sonnenbrille schauen eh sau dämlich aus.
> .





G.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (27. April 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Das Problem von Osternohe ist doch eher, dass es zu einfach zu erreichen ist. Jeder Tourenfahrer aus Nürnberg kann mal vorbei und hoch radeln.
> Dazu ist die Strecke recht flach und vom Untergrund her einfach.
> So denkt man mal schnell, sowas fahr ich täglich im Wald, dafür brauch ich kein DH Radl usw.
> ...



Den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen würde ich sagen. 

Das die Strecke von der Beschaffenheit (Untergrund/Gefälle) einfach ist, ändert nichts daran, dass einige Hindernisse Können und Erfahrung voraussetzen. Scheinbar fehlt manchen Leuten leider die Fähigkeit zu differenzieren.

Man kann es natürlich auch von einer anderen Seite sehen:

Warum soll ein und dieselbe Strecke für Anfänger und Pros gut fahrbar sein?
Das Motto "da ist für jeden was dabei" hat nunmal den Nebeneffekt, dass Leute bei der Entscheidung, was denn jetzt an der Strecke für sie dabei ist, Fehler machen.

cheers


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



darüber sprechen wir heute Abend Schätzelein



PS: einem Bekannten mussten sie den Lazer - Kinnbügel stundenlang wieder aus seinem Unterkiefer operieren...man kann auch einfach mal Pech haben ... ob mit oder ohne Protektoren ... streitets euch net - freuts euch, dassts gsund seits!


----------



## _evolution_ (27. April 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Guten Abend miteinander,
> 
> hab am Sonntag ein paar Bilder geschossen...
> *hier ist das Ergebnis:*
> ...



saustark die Bilder, ganz dicken respekt.
wann kommen denn die neuen Bilder? Bin schon ganz scharf drauf...
vllt bin ich ja auch drauf 
wär auch mal toll gscheite Fotos von mir zu haben...


----------



## kletteraffe (27. April 2010)

OK - nachdem jetzt so viel über die beiden Doubles diskutiert wurde geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu (das habt ihr jetzt davon):

Die Doubles waren im ersten und zweiten Jahr perfekt. Schön schnell, einfach - haben wunderbar gepasst zu einer "DOWNHILL-Strecke"

Jetzt haben sie für meinen Geschmack zu viel Shape. Stören den Fluß.
Werdets ja sehn wieviele bei der Bayerischen drüber springen.
Ja - sie brauchen Technik. Nicht jeder kann sie springen. Hab vom Lift aus bestimmt 5-6 Leute gesehen, die genauso nosy gekommen sind wie besagter Unglücksrabe. Nur die hatten halt grad noch die Kurve bekommen.

Ich find die Dinger *******. Bin sie einmal gesprungen - haben sich nicht so dolle angefühlt. Also lass ichs in Zukunft.

Fahr ich deswegen nicht mehr nach Osternohe?
Nein - viel zu geiles Teil 



//Edith: Schicke [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> darüber sprechen wir heute Abend Schätzelein
> 
> 
> 
> PS: einem Bekannten mussten sie den Lazer - Kinnbügel stundenlang wieder aus seinem Unterkiefer operieren...man kann auch einfach mal Pech haben ... ob mit oder ohne Protektoren ... streitets euch net - freuts euch, dassts gsund seits!



Wo wäre wohl der Unterkiefer ohne Kinnbügel gewesen?

Helme mit an-/abmontierbarem Kinnbügel sind eigentlich auf keine wirkliche Alternative. Hab mir selber auch mal mit einem Giro Helm mit anschraubbarem Kinnbügel die Haut vom Naserücken geschoben.
Aber besser als nix.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wo wäre wohl der Unterkiefer ohne Kinnbügel gewesen?
> 
> Helme mit an-/abmontierbarem Kinnbügel sind eigentlich auf keine wirkliche Alternative. Hab mir selber auch mal mit einem Giro Helm mit anschraubbarem Kinnbügel die Haut vom Naserücken geschoben.
> Aber besser als nix.



war ja auch keine Kritiktürlich besser als nix


----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2010)

Eierschalten mit Sonnenbrille sehn beim DHfahren trotzdem doof aus 
und sind NICHT cool 
sondern doof


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2010)

Du findest Puck die Fliege doof? tststs

 aba wie jmd ausschaut is mir eigentlich relativ...


----------



## Apeman (29. April 2010)

hat evtl wer bilder von mir? war am samstag 24.04 im park und wurde zweimal geblitzt. schwarzes marin quake, weißes oneal mx trikot, weißer oneal fury helm... war den ganzen tag da.


----------



## deluXe89 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich wurde auch 2-3 mal geblitzt, wäre cool, wenn die Bilder noch kommen würden!


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Mai 2010)

warst du samstag oder sonntag da? vom sonntag hab ich einige bilder...


----------



## richie77 (1. Mai 2010)

@ evolution
servus, ich war am sonntag da 
und wo kann man sie sehn ???
das währe aller erste sahne wenn man sie sehen kann


----------



## Stagediver (2. Mai 2010)

Ne halbe Std fahren und eine Std putzen... was für ein Spass

Komme gerade aus unserem geliebten Park. 
Is ja heute echt mal übel gewesen 

Konnte aber bei der Gelegenheit mal den "Dirty Dan" ausprobieren...
Notwendige 1400 Gramm pro Rad 

Leider war kein Liftpersonal da, sonst hätte ich mir mehr als ein Abfahrt gegönnt


----------



## dragon-777 (2. Mai 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ne halbe Std fahren und eine Std putzen... was für ein Spass
> 
> Komme gerade aus unserem geliebten Park.
> Is ja heute echt mal übel gewesen
> ...



Bin sehr froh, dass ich mich gestern morgen noch aufgerafft hab' und gefahren bin. Sonnig und sehr geiler Boden und dank den diversen Eröffnungen (Geisskopf und Ochsenkopf) war es recht entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (2. Mai 2010)

Stimmt. Gestern wars sehr entspannt. 

Wie solls denn zum Ende der Woche mit dem Wetter werden?


----------



## player599 (2. Mai 2010)

die ganze zeit regen... eventuell haben wir glück und es hört doch irgendwann auf und es wird bis zum wochenend wieder annehmbar trocken....


----------



## _tom_ (2. Mai 2010)

... gestern wollt ich hinfahren wurd dann aber zum schmaußenbuck eingeladen ^^ wollt außerdem auf keinen fall die anmeldung zum 24h dh am semmering verpassen. heut schau ich frühs raus - dacht mir ach hat wohl etwas geregnet egal sachen packen und hinfahren wenn ich zeit hab. unterwegs fings an zu regnen - egal dacht ich erneut. 50 meter vorm ziel winkt mich einer ausm weissen vito zurück " hey willst du in den park ???"
ööh ja ... 

..............

^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

Stand aber auf der Homepage das heut dicht ist aufgrund des Regens....


----------



## KonaRider1 (5. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute habe was schlechtes über Osternohe gehört und wollte wissen ob noch jemand dasselbe gehört hat?
Und zwar wollen die Dorfbewohner von Osternohe , dass der Bikepark zumacht wegen Lärm-, Schmutzbelästigung und so und sammeln schon Unterschriften.
Hat jemand schon was ähnliches gehört?     Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## player599 (5. Mai 2010)

das halte ich für eingerücht.. falls es wirklich stimmt, sammeln wir ein paar unterschriften, und da werden mehr zusammenkommen als die paar stimmen aus dem 100-seelen-dorf...


----------



## Stagediver (5. Mai 2010)

Von einer Unterschriftensammlung weiss ich nichts.

Aber Beschwerden gibt es leider tatsächlich aus dem Ort. Auch das Krankenhaus in Lauf ist nicht gerade erfreut über die Verletzten, welche dort versorgt werden.

Traurige Wahrheit


----------



## KonaRider1 (5. Mai 2010)

naja der chef von meinen bruder wohnt dort und wurde schon wegen ner unterschrift gefragt ( laut meinem Bruder ), ich hoffe auch dass es net stimmt aber wenn ja müssen wir uns halt wirklich dagegen organisieren


----------



## Stagediver (5. Mai 2010)

Dann scheint an der Unterschriftensache was dran zu sein.
Ich finde das lächerlich. Lärm und Schmutz sollen wir verbreiten?! 
Also ich hab noch kein Bike mit Motor auf der Strecke gesehen.
Und wo ist hier Schmutz?!
Wenn die Bewohner sich wegen der oben genannten Gründe gestört fühlen, dann könnten sie ja mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und ihre Traktoren mit Elektromotor versehen.
Ich weiss... bisl überspitzt, aber mich ärgert das sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (5. Mai 2010)

ich würd mir das ärgern ja aufheben bis ich persönlich damit konfrontiert werde
statt einen post im internet von irgendwem zu lesen und in die luft zu gehen


----------



## Stagediver (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich mit den Betreibern des Parks darüber unterhalten. Ausserdem ist das mein Stammpark, da er wirklich gut und nicht weit von mir weg ist. Also ist mein Ärger berechtigt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Mai 2010)

Denke nicht das es soweit kommen wird, das die denn Park zu machen müssen.


----------



## KonaRider1 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich denk auch nicht, dass der Park geschlossen wird aber wollte mal wissen ob noch mehr davon gehört haben und anscheinend laut Stagediver gibt es ja wirklich beschwerden.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Mai 2010)

Es gab schon von anfang an beschwerden von bestimmten Leuten. Damit muss man leben, das andere versuchen einem das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## KonaRider1 (5. Mai 2010)

wenns sie nur versuchen uns das leben schwer zu machen ist es ja net so schlimm, schlimm wirds erst wenn sie es schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (5. Mai 2010)

ich hoffe nicht dass es soweit kommt, aber ansonsten ist es ja auch *******, wenn es unzufriedene leute gibt, die einem zur not auch nägel auf den weg legen... ich kann nur hoffen dass die bewohner von osternohe friedlich sind, und nicht so dumm. das aufregen heb ich mir auch lieber auf bis ich einen mal treffe.


----------



## Priest0r (5. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> (....) das aufregen heb ich mir auch lieber auf bis ich einen mal treffe.




genau das meine ich.
selbstverständlich ist das nicht schön wenn die gefahr besteht, dass einem "sein" bikepark genommen wird.

Bis 14.30 Uhr hieß es, es gibt leute, die was gegen den Park haben.
Oh Wunder, sonst ist sich die Menscheit immer 100% einig und friedlich 


Ab 14.36 schreibt dann EINE PERSON IM INTERNET was von Unterschriftenaktion und alle toben.


Und du schießt jetzt mit deinem "aufs maul" stil den Vogel ab.

Bleibt doch mal entspannt und sachlich und glaubt nicht alles was im Internet steht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Mai 2010)

Geht es nur um Lärm und Schmutz ist die Sache nicht so dramatisch denn das ist bei unserem Sport nicht so gravierend. Verletzungen + Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit da geht leider eher was  - kommt der Umweltschutz oder Naturschutzs ins Spiel wirds heiss. Da muss man aufpassen!

Laut Gesetz genügt eine einzige Person und noch paar Kriterien und der Park ist dicht.


Bestes Beispiel aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit ... eine grosse Firma im Raum Ingolstadt darf auf dem eigenen Firmengelände eine grosse Halle (Investitionsvolumen 37 Millionen Euro + ca. 500 neue Arbeitsplätze) NICHT bauen da ein Herr vom Naturschutz an der Baustelle unter einer Baumwurzel (Baum ist schon gefällt) ein brütendes Eidechsenpärchen gefunden hat. Der Bau wurde sofort gestoppt und ruht solange bis die Sache fertig ist. Mehrkosten + Produktionsausfallkosten dadurch wird auf einige Millionen Euro geschätzt... wegen 2-3 Eidechsen!!!

KEIN WITZ !!!!!! 



Ich würde ja ganz gern den derzeit 500 Arbeitslosen die hier nen Arbeitsplatz gefunden hätten die Adresse des Naturschützers geben...



Zurück zu Osternohe... man muss den Leuten auch mal die Vorteile durch den Bikepark klar machen wenns soweit kommt. Evtl. mal mit den Pächtern von Gaststätten reden, das Hotel im Ort usw. ... vernünftig reden und nicht Konfrontation.


----------



## _evolution_ (5. Mai 2010)

schmutz und lärm halte ich für wenig schlagkräftige argumente...
ich mein es ist doch nie richtig laut dort oder? ich wüsst nix...
und schmutz? der schmutz von den strecken etc. bleibt im normalfall auch auf den strecken und kommt nicht ins dorf. außerdem stehen die häuser ja nicht unmittelbar neben dem park.


----------



## joker78 (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich glaub und das heißt nur glauben nicht wissen das das an dem Typen liegt der da oben in mitte der Strecke seine Hütte hat der hat schon mal nen aufstand gebaut wie die neue Blue line gebaut werden sollte der is Anwalt und nacht da ab und an ferien.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Mai 2010)

naja mit naturschutz und dergleichen wurde im vorfeld alles ausgekaspert. mit lärm und schmutz erreichen die da glaub ich nicht recht viel da sich das echt in grenzen hält  - wenn überhaupt vorhanden...!
gaststätten/pensionen werben bereits im park und haben von anfang an profitiert!

einzig und allein könnten die biker selbst zum werkzeug ihrer gegner werden und da besteht ein unmittelbarer zusammenhang mit den häufigen sani einsätzen, denn auch nachdem die kritischen stellen nun "weitgehenst save"(was immer man davon halten mag)   sind bleibt der KW leider nicht aus - ich kenn mich da jetzt mit der krankenhauspolitik nicht aus aber ist es da nicht auch so, dass eine hohe auslastung die daseinsberechtigung unterstreicht??? (natürlch wärs cool wenn die kHs leer wären - eigentlich auch nicht...-egal)


----------



## Stagediver (5. Mai 2010)

Somit wären wir wieder beim alten Leiden: unzureichende Schutzausrüstung und fehlende Selbsteinschätzung.
Weiss jemand von euch, wie es denn nun mit den Bestimmungen zur Schutzausrüstung aussieht? ...nachdem sich ja viele Fahrer mit Skatehelm und Röhrenjeans zufrieden geben...


----------



## heifisch (5. Mai 2010)

Auf der Strecke herscht nur Helmpflicht, sonst nichts. Das steht zwar was von wegen" Fullfacehelme werden dringend empholfen" aber sind nicht zwingend. Und der ganze Rest ist sowieso "nicht erforderlich". Vll sollten die Bestimmungen wirklich geändert werden. Allerdings haben die meisten auch passende Schutzausrüstung an und bisher sind wohl auch nur solche gefallen. Sonst wäre der Verletzung anders ausgegangen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Mai 2010)

im straßenverkehr ist für motorräder auch lediglich helmpflicht...(und selbst da muss es kein integralhelm sein...)

meiner meinung ist das auch zu viel des guten, denn wenn man auch noch vorschreiben muss was getragen werden soll dann kann man gleich blitzer auf der strecke aufstellen und sonstige regelverstöße ahnden doch wer soll es machen? das liftpersonal bei jeden abtasten???
zudem können sie mit so einer regelung mehr probleme bekommen als ohne, denn wenn jemanden was passiert, der dann doch nix an hat taucht unweigerlich die frage auf warum der da fahren konnte bzw. mit dem lift befördert wurde.

vielmehr ist es dann doch bei manchen die frage ob man sie überhaupt allein auf die straße lassen sollte???

aber machen wir uns nix vor DH/FR ist kein schachspiel da kann immer und jeden was passieren! dementsprechend sollte man sich nicht blind und geistgesabwesend da runter stürzen...


----------



## heifisch (5. Mai 2010)

Aber mindestens Integralhelm sollte schon vorgeschrieben sein. Das lässt sich auch leicht kontrollieren. 
Das DH/FR kein ungefähnrlicher Sport ist ist klar, gerade deswegen sollte man eben Schutzkleidung tragen. Dass manche es eben nicht tragen, könnte man mit einer Pflicht von bestimten Teilen zumindest versuchen zu verhindern. Wenn jetzt nämlich jemand ohne Protectoren stürzt ist das Geschrei wieder groß und es wirft einen super Blick auf unseren Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2010)

Solche Vorschriften sind kontraproduktiv
Kommt ja immer drauf an was ich an dem Tag so fahren will.


G.


----------



## Stagediver (5. Mai 2010)

Solls jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, was er für notwendig hält. Nur dann bitte keine Beschwerden von wegen: "...Mich hats aufs Maul gelegt und ich hab keine Zähne mehr drin, weil die Strecke viel zu schwer für meinen Sonntagsausflug mit Nussschale am Kopf ist..."


----------



## heifisch (5. Mai 2010)

Warum sind denn solche Vorschriften kontraproduktiv? Ich finde es nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn z.B. ein Fullface Pflicht wäre.


----------



## mät__ (5. Mai 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Warum sind denn solche Vorschriften kontraproduktiv? Ich finde es nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn z.B. ein Fullface Pflicht wäre.




Anders gefragt: Welcher Anteil der bisher Versehrten trug denn Fullface und Protektoren? Ob eine Protektorenpflicht die erwünschte Wirkung hat, sei mal dahingestellt. 

Ich denke eher, dass jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch selbst entscheiden soll, inwieweit er sich schützen will. Mit Vorschrift hat man dann eben schnell den Verantwortlichen bei einem möglichen Unfall gefunden - den Betreiber (Drop zu hoch, gefährlich, wasweißich). So gibt man das Risiko unbewusst ab (Stichwort: Risikokompensation), obwohl man sich des selbigen eigentlich doch sehr bewusst sein sollte - und sich dementsprechend panzert. 

Ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass bei einer Protektorenpflicht ein paar Unverbesserliche das als Anreiz sehen, sich ohne Schutz beweisen zu müssen.


----------



## heifisch (5. Mai 2010)

Hmm, das ist natürlich richtig.

Vll ist es wohl doch nicht so gut, denn die meisten tragen es eh.


----------



## S*P*J (5. Mai 2010)

Protektoren sind ne gute Sache, neulich hatte ich nur mein SafteyJacket vergessen, wäre ja auch schlecht, wenn man deswegen wieder unverichteter Dinge heimfahren darf. Das einzige was ich mir an "mehr sicherheit" wünsche sind ein paar Aufprallmatten an ein paar Bäumen, die wenn man an manchen Stellen abfliegt man ziemlich sicher trifft.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2010)

mät schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Welcher Anteil der bisher Versehrten trug denn Fullface und Protektoren? Ob eine Protektorenpflicht die erwünschte Wirkung hat, sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> Ich denke eher, dass jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch selbst entscheiden soll, inwieweit er sich schützen will. Mit Vorschrift hat man dann eben schnell den Verantwortlichen bei einem möglichen Unfall gefunden - den Betreiber (Drop zu hoch, gefährlich, wasweißich). So gibt man das Risiko unbewusst ab (Stichwort: Risikokompensation), obwohl man sich des selbigen eigentlich doch sehr bewusst sein sollte - und sich dementsprechend panzert.
> 
> Ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass bei einer Protektorenpflicht ein paar Unverbesserliche das als Anreiz sehen, sich ohne Schutz beweisen zu müssen.





G.


----------



## psx0407 (6. Mai 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mir an "mehr sicherheit" wünsche sind ein paar Aufprallmatten an ein paar Bäumen, die wenn man an manchen Stellen abfliegt man ziemlich sicher trifft.



...kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, musste selber diese erfahrung machen.
in anderen parks sind matten bei bäumen nahe der landung standard, in osternohe leider noch nicht.

psx0407


----------



## psx0407 (6. Mai 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ich finde das lächerlich. Lärm und Schmutz sollen wir verbreiten?!
> ...Und wo ist hier Schmutz?!



...ohne jetzt mehr zu wissen als hier in dem thread zu dem thema steht, möchte ich mich aus der distanz trotzdem mit einem appell an euch wenden:

nehmt die sorgen der anlieger ernst und versucht euch in deren lage zu versetzen !   

nur mal ein paar denkbare gründe für beschwerden:


als es noch keinen park dort gab, war von april bis november am wochenende bestimmt ruhe in dem kleinen dörflein. nun da es den park gibt, ist an den wochenenden deutlich mehr verkehr durch parkbesucher, und das über den ganzen tag verteilt, von früh bis spät.

unter uns parkbesuchern sind sicher nicht alles engel, und es gibt bestimmt einige, denen es bei hin- und rückfahrt spaß macht, die kurvige straße mit´ma auto hoch zum parkplatz schnell rauf (oder später runter) zu heizen, womöglich auch noch mit offenem fenster und lauter musik.

ich habe bei meiner besuche in osternohe jedesmal biker gesehen, denen die auffahrt auf´n parkplatz oben mit´m auto wohl zu beschwerlich war oder zu lange dauerte, denn sie parkten "wild" unten an der straße. und wenn die dann mit´m versifften bike zurückkommen und sich dann am straßenrand umziehen und ihre klamotten auschütteln, dann freut das die anwohner sicher nicht ! dabei ist der parkplatz oben ideal !

 und und und...

ich fände es viel besser, wenn man die sorgen und bedenken der anwohner respektiert und ernst nimmt, sie anhört, und dann nach lösungen sucht, die ein miteinander ermöglichen.
genauso wenig wie die biker alles stumpfsinnige spackos sind, sind die nicht-biker auch kein volk von ignoranten und spaßverderbern (wobei es hier und da schon welche gibt...).

die parkbauer und -betreiber in osternohe zeigten doch bisher durch die art und weise des betreibens des parks, daß es geht, daß man sich problemen annimmt, die bedürfnisse der benutzer umsetzt.   

der park liegt nun eben "mitten" im ort, auch die anfahrtswege führen mittendurch. es liegt nun auch an uns parkbesuchern, uns so zu verhalten, daß die anwohner nicht oder nicht unvermeidbar gestört werden. und dazu kann jeder von uns sehr einfach beitragen. 

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (6. Mai 2010)

Das mit den Matten kann ich unterstreichen.

Aber was Fullface/NussSchale oder Protektorenpflicht angeht:

erstens: wer soll das denn kontrollieren, bei 100 Bikern auf der Strecke?
die endlosen Diskussionen die sich die armen , ungeschulten "Kontrollierenden" einhandeln dürfen...!

zweitens: jeder ist seines eigenen Schicksals Schmied! 
das gilt gerade bei DH/FR-Biken außerordentlich. wer sich nur mim Fullface und Shirt bewaffnet abschießt, ist selbst schuld. 
gesunde Selbstkritik/Selbsteinschätzung ist hier wichtig und lieber mal mehr anziehen als zu wenig. 
Grad bei Freundesgruppen, packt euch da mal an die Nase! Klar ist anstacheln von wegen "öi, komm, etz machst mal des und des, du Feigling!" manchmal cool/lustig und bringt einen nen Schritt weiter. Aber das ständige Sich-Profilieren bringt eben so manchen ins Krankenhaus.

wegen dem "Aufruhr gegen den Bikepark": hier wär mal wirklich wichtig zu wissen, was da dran ist.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass hier langsam Kritik aufkeimt. Gerade der Saisonstart hat viele Krankenwageneinsätze gefordert, weil sich viele von 0 auf 100 gnadenlos abgeschossen haben, direkt am ersten oder zweiten Wochenende. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich das wieder einpendelt und die "Fronten" hier zu einem offenen Gespräch an einem Tisch zusammenkommen und ordentlich und vor allem sachlich aussprechen!

edit: Zustimmung @ psx


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Mai 2010)

@Tabibuschua & psx0407: sind paar wahre Worte dabei 

mich würde auch mal der Altersdurchschnitt interessieren, derer die sich so zerschossen haben ...


----------



## Bierklau (6. Mai 2010)

gähhnnnn


----------



## sniper4076 (6. Mai 2010)

Bierklau bringt's aufn Punkt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Mai 2010)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen, musste selber diese erfahrung machen.
> in anderen parks sind matten bei bäumen nahe der landung standard, in osternohe leider noch nicht.
> 
> psx0407



Wie sagte zu mir ein ehemaliger Bikeparkbetreiber südlich von München:

"Wenn ein Baum massiv stört, sagt es mir. Dann schneiden wir den um und machen Northshoreholz draus... Schutzmatten sind viel zu teuer!"

Originalzitat!

Schutzmatten sind echt sauteuer - aber es gibt im ländlichen Bereich eine verdammt günstige Alternative. Das nennt sich Strohbüschel!!

Das ist natürliches Material das Schutz bietet. Die Haltbarkeit ist begrenzt, aber zwei Saisonen ist kein Thema. Bei uns an der Motocross Strecke halten die kleinen Strohbüschel gut 2 Jahre, die großen 3-4 Jahre je nachdem wie oft die Büschel bzw. Ballen "genutzt" werden.


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. Mai 2010)

hat jemand nen "Schlammstand" von Onohe gestern? :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (9. Mai 2010)

also hier ist kaum noch schlmm, in osternoh ist eventuell noch aweng schlamm, da der hang nich so perfekt liegt...
Zu der protektorenpflicht: Wenn man mehr protektoren trägt, traut man sich mehr zu als man kann und somit ist es fast das gleiche wie fast ohne pprotektoren zu fahren und mit ganz vielen zu fahren. mit wenig fährt man vorsichtig, weil man weiß: wenn ich jetzt hinflieg, ist mein ganzer arm danach offen. wenn man viel trägt denkt man: ok, ich hab viele protektoren an, wenn ich hinflieg tuts nur aweng weh, dann gehts scho widda. aber wenn man sich wirklihc überschätzt, und richtig hinfliegt, dann passiert trotz den protektoren was. ist ein dummer teufelskreis.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Mai 2010)

cool, dann lass den helm das näxte mal auch weg dann kann ja eigetlich lich nix schiefgehen...


----------



## player599 (9. Mai 2010)

ne, so war des nich gemeint... ihr müsst einem immer die worte im mund rumdrehen! Des beste is, wenn man viele schoner trägt und sich auch richtig einschätzen kann. wer das nicht kann, ist auf jeden fall im bikepark falsch!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> ne, so war des nich gemeint... ihr müsst einem immer die worte im mund rumdrehen! Des beste is, wenn man viele schoner trägt und sich auch richtig einschätzen kann. wer das nicht kann, ist auf jeden fall im bikepark falsch!





Vielleicht sollte man eine Altersgrenze ab 18 einführen...und dann noch einen IQ-Test machen müssen.
Dann hätte man schon viele Todeskandidaten aussortiert 


G.


----------



## player599 (9. Mai 2010)

aber es sollte auch gehen, dass man nur eines von beiden besteht, sonst dürfte ich ja nimmer fahren! aber es gibt auch noch welche über 18 die sich einfach nur überschätzen, ich will nicht wissen wie viele der verletzten noch minderjährig waren. als ich im bikepark war, hab ich maximal 3 kinder mit ein paar schrammen gesehen, und viel mehr erwachsene.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> aber es sollte auch gehen, dass man nur eines von beiden besteht, sonst dürfte ich ja nimmer fahren! ....



Ja, sowas müßte man halt dann vorort entscheiden

G


----------



## Jayson213 (9. Mai 2010)

auffüllen.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Mai 2010)

man man man da merkt man wieder das schlechte wetter...

naja, wobei IQ nicht unmittelbar mit Vernunft zutun hat.
muss jeder für sich selbst wissen... - es gibt halt auch leute die fahren wie junge götter, da braucht man sich keine gedanken zu machen wenns nur an helm tragen, weil einfach unglaublich viel körper und radbeherrschung vorhanden ist... stimmts jayson????


----------



## Jayson213 (9. Mai 2010)

kein schlamm da.

und die bäume ganz weg.


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. Mai 2010)

kömmer etz mal das Dummgeschwalle lassen ey?! is ja furchtbar !
2 Abfahrten mim Anfänger-Kumpel gemacht, danach kams Wasser kübelweis runter, die Luftspur war a Bächla.... uahhh! 
Ansonsten: schön und schön leer :] Der Kumpel is begeistert, die Community hat wohl bald den nächsten Doppelzentner-DHler ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (9. Mai 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> hat jemand nen "Schlammstand" von Onohe gestern? :]



Samstag morgen wars verdammt schmierig

Auf dem Downhill im unteren Bereich drehte sich bei mir das Hinterrad kein Stück mehr. Und das in ner Kurve - klar da testete ich die Bodenbeschaffenheit ganz genau...und hatte Recht: es war schmierig

Am Mittag wurde es dann aber recht gut und man konnte Gas geben

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnAbeH5sRp8"]YouTube- Rotwild R.E.D..wmv[/nomedia]

...bin nicht ich - is ein Bekannter...


----------



## nicerguy (9. Mai 2010)

Neuigkeiten!!! Osternohe wird geschlossen!!! 
Bin ich froh das es endlich soweit ist und wieder alles wie früher ist, Ruhe und Frieden für die Natur und Anwohner. Der Park war ja sowieso nur für 3 Jahre als kleiner Zeitvertreib geplant um die Millionen von den Wintereinnahmen sinnvoll anzulegen. Die Grundstücksbesitzer haben ihre 5´stelligen Pachtbeträge bekommen und sind jetzt auch bereit für die Rente sich was zurückzulegen. Gemeinde/Behörden sind ebenfalls nicht mehr belastet, war ja auch sehr viel Gesetzestext zu schreiben, die Krankenhäuser können sich nun um die Kletter oder Motorradunfälle besser kümmern. Leider muss auch dieser Forumsthread geschlossen werden, aber ok ist ja nur ein Klick was Thomas da erledigen muss. Probleme könnten für unsere "Beschweredeabteilung" entstehen, aber naja es gibt ja noch andere wirtschaftliche Großprojekte. Big Kahoona


----------



## sniper4076 (9. Mai 2010)

ähhh ja ok hoff ma du hast wat getrunken


----------



## player599 (9. Mai 2010)

ok, junge die verarsche ist schlecht..
1. Warum solltest du biker sein, und gleichzeitig gegen biker????
2. ein kleiner zeitvertreib war es sicher nicht!
3. die krankenhäuser sind froh wenn sich wer verletzet, weil sie dann geld bekommen!

ein tipp von mir: trink weniger, oder verarsch keine leute die schlauer sein könnten als du...

Edit: Das ist das internet, da weiß man nicht ob es ironisch ist oder nicht! SRY!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Mai 2010)

Na endlich machen die zu. War ja echt nervig da jedes Wochenende hin zu fahren.


----------



## *blondie* (9. Mai 2010)

Dumm geboren, nix dazugelernt und die hälfte wieder vergessen...
trifft voll zu


----------



## zuspät (9. Mai 2010)

hmm die bergwacht soll doch ne eigene kleine hütte bekommen, warum sollten die das machen wenn der park zu macht?

was das brk angeht, kann ich mir scho vorstellen, dass die leicht genervt sind. 
kleines beispiel: wieviel einsätze sind den seit eröffnung alleine aus schnaittach gefahren worden, ca. 30? die rettungstruppe hat bestimmte zeiten in denen die an nem einsatzort sein müssen, fährt die besatzung etz oft am tag nach onohe, sind die zeiten schlecht, d.h. es müsste theoretisch ein neues fahrzeug angeschafft werden. "nur" weil sich im nachbarort jedes wochenende die leute zu krüppeln fahren.

auch die anwohner könnten angepisst sein aus lärm-, schmutz-, parkplatz-, oder sonstigen problemen. wir sollten das nicht ignorieren oder tot schweigen sondern aktiv versuchen uns mit den bewohnern zu verständigen. 

was die schutzausrüstung angeht, jeder sollte selbst wissen wie er sich schützt und wie er sich einzuschätzen hat. es ist nicht der betreiber schuld wenn sich die leute die knochen brechen.


----------



## dragon-777 (9. Mai 2010)

Was geht denn hier wieder ab? Irgendwie nervt das "Todesnohe"-Geschreibsel. Schräge Art, sich die Zeit zu vertrieben.


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Mai 2010)

so nun mal was wichtiges :

war heute unten und es war schön mal vom regen abgesehen aber es war schön und ich würde es begrüßen wenn hier weniger über irgend einen geistigendünnschiss diskutiert wird... sondern mehr aktiv getan wird... eventuell vor ort leuten tipps geben die sie sprünge oder ähnliches anschauen oder andere vor gefahren warnen als im nachhinein zu sagen .... wenn das und dieses gewesen wäre... dann .... 
das in diesem sport unfälle passieren ist normal und auch das thema mit der ausrüstung... 90% der anwesenden fahrer sin volljährig oder geistig so weit um für sich slebst zu entscheiden was gut für sie ist

das war nun mein wort zum sonntag und wie gesagt vor ort handeln als nur im forum diskutieren.


Mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2010)

könnte jemand den Thread nach KTWR verschieben?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Mai 2010)

ist das "Ambiente" in diesem Park genauso "beschi$$en" wie hier in diesem Fred?...wenn ja...mach ich nen großen Bogen rum


sry aber die Frage mein ich ernst


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2010)

@Kilkenny:ne der Park ist super - jederzeit ne Reise wert, naja ausm Fichtelgebirge ists ja gleich ums Eck ...
hier labern einfach viel zu viel Leute, viel zu viel Schrott....
geht wieder WoW zocken, und schreibt nicht ständig so nen Schrott hier


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2010)

ich fahr doch nicht in nen Park wegen dem Ambiente, wenn ich gechilltes Ambiente will bleib ich im Wohnzimmer
Hauptsache LIFT, und ein paar lustige Strecken bergab, der Rest ist Luxus und denn brauch ich nicht


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort Janson. SPJHDF


----------



## Stagediver (9. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ist das "Ambiente" in diesem Park genauso "beschi$$en" wie hier in diesem Fred?...wenn ja...mach ich nen großen Bogen rum
> 
> 
> sry aber die Frage mein ich ernst



Das Ambiente in O-nohe ist super. Die Leute sind nett und es ist immer gute Stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ich fahr doch nicht in nen Park wegen dem Ambiente, wenn ich gechilltes Ambiente will bleib ich im Wohnzimmer
> Hauptsache LIFT, und ein paar lustige Strecken bergab, der Rest ist Luxus und denn brauch ich nicht



....aber nen Kaffeee mit Kuchen muß es schon geben
Aber den gibts ja in Onohe
Also paßt alles


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2010)

Welcome to teh interwebs  Fahr da ruhig hin, die Leute, die da regelmäßig fahren, die fahren da einfach, machen sich nicht kaputt und haben ihren Spass. Gibt halt leider nur ausreichend viele Helden, die im Internet alles wissen und alles können.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....aber nen Kaffeee mit Kuchen muß es schon geben
> Aber den gibts ja in Onohe
> Also paßt alles




sei froh das es Wienerla gibt...der Rest ist Luxus


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Mai 2010)

gut, dann schau ich vlt doch mal vorbei^^ und jeder muss mich drücken


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> gut, dann schau ich vlt doch mal vorbei^^ und jeder muss mich drücken



ich "klick" dich lieber


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....aber nen Kaffeee mit Kuchen muß es schon geben
> Aber den gibts ja in Onohe
> Also paßt alles



und sogar nen richtig guten Kuchen 

Kirschstreusel und Käsekuchen - nur zu empfehlen


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> hmm die bergwacht soll doch ne eigene kleine hütte bekommen



wie ne Hütte, keinen Jacuzzi ?  Alter die haben doch schon die relaxten und voll ins Ambiente passenden Liegestühle unter Beschlag.  
Bergwacht rockt


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> also hier ist kaum noch schlmm, in osternoh ist eventuell noch aweng schlamm, da der hang nich so perfekt liegt...
> Zu der protektorenpflicht: Wenn man mehr protektoren trägt, traut man sich mehr zu als man kann und somit ist es fast das gleiche wie fast ohne pprotektoren zu fahren und mit ganz vielen zu fahren. mit wenig fährt man vorsichtig, weil man weiß: wenn ich jetzt hinflieg, ist mein ganzer arm danach offen. wenn man viel trägt denkt man: ok, ich hab viele protektoren an, wenn ich hinflieg tuts nur aweng weh, dann gehts scho widda. aber wenn man sich wirklihc überschätzt, und richtig hinfliegt, dann passiert trotz den protektoren was. ist ein dummer teufelskreis.




da muss ich dir voll zustimmen Unterbewusst gehst du anders an die Sache ran wenn du wenig Protection anhast. Da dauert es vor dem Sprung im Hirn ne 10tel Sek. länger um die Gefahr abzuwägen, oder zu bremsen.
Ich fahr trotzdem gern mit Protektoren im Bikepark, dass vermeidet einfach unnützen Ausfall während der Saison. Steine im Knie oder im Ellebogen sind einfach vermeidbar.
Was aber noch 1000mal wichtiger ist als Protekoren ist,  dass man sich richtig warm macht und zu dem Bikeparkgeballer einen anderen Sport macht, mind. zum Ausgleich.
Ich sage mal krass, 80% der Brüche, Bänderrisse etc. wären dadurch vermeidbar. Es gibt Leute die steigen in den beschissestens Situationen Katzenartig ab  und stehen dannach gleich wieder. Und es gibt die, die ein Bein absetzen und sich dabei ihren Fuss brechen.

So mein Wort zum Sonntag...und danke Osternohe, dass ich nichtmehr den Berghochschieben muss.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt habt Ihr es... sogar der Himmel weint schon über Osternohe.

Samstag früh in BMais angereist mit Matschreifen... nach der 2. Abfahrt auf Minions gewechselt weils dort unglaublich trocken war...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. Mai 2010)

Samstag war auch gut in onohe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. Mai 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Was aber noch 1000mal wichtiger ist als Protekoren ist,  dass man sich richtig warm macht und zu dem Bikeparkgeballer einen anderen Sport macht, mind. zum Ausgleich.





S*P*J schrieb:


> *den Berghochschieben*


Das wäre doch das ideale Aufwärmen bzw. der perfekte Ausgleich!!!

Oder vielleicht doch lieber nicht ! :kotz:

Salve
Bernd


----------



## heifisch (12. Mai 2010)

Dieses Wochenende sind doch die Bayrischen Downhillmeisterschaften in Osternohe wenn ich mir das richtig gemerkt hab. Kann man da als "normaler" Besucher trotzdem in den Park oder geht das nicht? Die Downhill wird wohl zu sein, aber die Freeride dürfte doch offen sein, und schön leer, da alle auf der Downhill sind.  Nur der Luft dürfte voll werden.

EDIT: Ziehe die Frage zurück, hab selber ne Antwort gefunden.  Die Freeride ist für alle offen, egal ob Rennteilnehmer oder nicht!


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Mai 2010)

Nach dem Freitag wegen Regen geschlossen war, bin ich gestern noch mal hin ein paar Abfahrten machen. Hammerglatt. Hatte Swampthings montiert, die haben aber nicht gereicht... Um so mehr Respekt für die Leute, die auf dem Downhill wirklich schnell unterwegs waren!


----------



## player599 (16. Mai 2010)

es wird heut seeehr viele stürze geben! hab mal nen freund gefragt, der war schonmal bayrischer meister, und der hat gesagt dass es wirklich übelst schwer wird! naja, eventuell sieht man sich ja mal an der strecke oder beim krankenwagen


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> es wird heut seeehr viele stürze geben! hab mal nen freund gefragt, der war schonmal bayrischer meister, und der hat gesagt dass es wirklich übelst schwer wird! naja, eventuell sieht man sich ja mal an der strecke oder beim krankenwagen



Oh bitte, nicht wieder die Todesnohe-Diskussion. Sturz ist nicht gleich Krankenwagen, Tod und ewiges Verderben. Und der Grip sollte heute so viel besser sein, dass man nicht bei jedem kleinen Fehler am Boden liegt.


----------



## Nazgul666 (16. Mai 2010)

Ja heute war der Boden um einiges besser nur dieses dumme 2 wurzelfeld nach dem steinfeld war einfach sau DUMM ich glaub da hat jeder geflucht ^^ naja sicher zuhause halbwegs gute zeitgefahren trozd sturz im rennlauf naja war des we aber wert hat spas gemacht ^^ 


mfg


----------



## player599 (16. Mai 2010)

so, hab die ersten bilder hochgeladen, sidn im album. nich grad profiquali, aber immerhin etwas und viele sinds auch nich


----------



## sniper4076 (16. Mai 2010)

ich bins leid echt! leute ich bin gestern gefahren und heute die DH es ging gestern wunderbar war halt schlammig aber und!ab 14.00 war train eröffnet am samstag und ab 16.00 geniale bodenverhältnisse! heute den ganze tag richtig gut grip gehabt war gut unterwegs war im mittelfeld sauber unterwegs und stürze leute des ist ein rennen da passiert sowas aber es ist weniger passiert wie wenn leute meinen sie könnens und laufen lassen an "normalen woenden"!!!! liegt wohl daran das die leute von der bayerischen sich doch einschätzen können!
welches wurzelfeld meinst du des vor der scharfen bergablinks vor dem steilhang? 
muss sagen hatte mehr mit der oberen bergaufrechts zu kämpfen hab aber für beide läufe nen guten mittelweg gefunden und das wichtigste das ganze woend sturzfrei unterwegs  
für mich kann ich sagen sehr technisch gewesen aber sau geil zu fahren bin froh und dankbar das ich mitfahren konnte!
auch nochmal ein dank an timo und tino/sven und co für das geniale woend und ein durchaus gelungenes event!

@player schöne pics aber leider ich nirgendswo drauf


----------



## markus92 (16. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand Bilder gemacht hat, könnte er doch bitte den Link hier posten. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (16. Mai 2010)

also, nochmal für die faulen :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29693


----------



## dragon-777 (16. Mai 2010)

Gibt's irgendwo Ergebnisse? Beim RC nixx gefunden.


----------



## markus92 (16. Mai 2010)

@player599
hab ich schon gesehen, war nur leider nichts dabei :


----------



## ecbguerilla (16. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht ist jemand von euch bei meinen Fotos dabei


----------



## osarias (16. Mai 2010)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach den Ergebnissen, müss mer uns wohl noch etwas gedulden, oder?
Ich fands echt Klasse, hatte zwar Samstags aufgrund des Wetters fast 0-Bock überhaupt anzureisen, aber war wirklich ein gelungenes Wochenende!
Aber mal ehrlich Leute, ohne die "Schlüsselstellen", würde das ganze doch schnell seinen Reiz verlieren. Ich bin in meinem Rennlauf bei diesem Wurzelfeld mit anschließenden kleinen Gegenhang auch hängengeblieben, aber hat trotzdem wirklich Laune gemacht!
Wenn jeder alles auf anhieb perfekt fahren könnte, wo wäre dann der Wettbewerb etwas besser/schneller als die anderen fahren zu können?!


----------



## puenktchen (16. Mai 2010)

@player, ich bin aufm Foto drauf ^^ Auch wenn ich nur Zuschauer war *hehhehehhe*
Aber war echt geil! selbst das Zugucken hat shcon Spaß gemacht! Respekt an alle Fahrer! WOW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (16. Mai 2010)

eine dickes Lob an den Veranstalter
nur eins fand ich richtig sch... das viele Besucher auf der Freeride rumgelaufen sind.

mfg
stefan


----------



## player599 (16. Mai 2010)

ja, ich fands auch seehr gelungen, nur die vielen besucher auf den anderen strecken, die denken des wären wanderwege, also laufen wir mal drauf rum. oder die kinder, die sich auf die northshores setzen mussten. aber nagut, damit muss man leben können ein bisschen komisch fand ich acuh, dass kona usw. ihre testbikes an leute komplett ohne schoner ausgeliehen hat, die dann auch noch dumm genug waren ohne helm usw. zu fahren, darauf sollte man etwas achten. sonst wirklich cool, nächstes jahr wieder!


----------



## NWD (16. Mai 2010)

in meinem album gibts auch bilder. bei bedarf auch in groß.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (16. Mai 2010)

jo bilder wäre cool voralem vom 109 und 111 Yeti und Demo


----------



## osarias (16. Mai 2010)

136 / 137


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> es wird heut seeehr viele stürze geben! hab mal nen freund gefragt, der war schonmal bayrischer meister, und der hat gesagt dass es wirklich übelst schwer wird! naja, eventuell sieht man sich ja mal an der strecke oder beim krankenwagen



player, du solltest vielleicht mal ab und an drüber nachdenken, was du da so von dir gibst! 
Antwort falls, bitte via PM, danke.

Die Bedingungen heute schienen gegen mittag echt gut zu sein/zu werden. Die Tage vorher kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich war nur heute als Zuschauer ab mittags da, aber ich denke Schlammschlacht und übles Geschliddere gabs heute nicht mehr.
Sehr schöne Streckenführung und DICKES fettes Lob an alle Organisatoren, Mithelfer und Fahrer! 
Schade dass das schlechte Wetter sicher die Besucherzahl gedrückt hat.


----------



## mmk_sports (17. Mai 2010)

ich fands genauso wie letztes jahr derbe geil...... dickes lob an die orga, ich musste dieses jahr nur einmal nachstarten 
@cccp meld dich bei mir wegen der ölpumpe fürs yeti


----------



## Alu (17. Mai 2010)

Ich fands auch wieder ein sehr gelungenes wochenende !! 

Auch wenn ich die "alte" strecke vom letzten jahr schöner fand, muss ich sagen, dass die streckenabschnitte die am freitag beim ablaufen als "un-fahrbar" und "hier muss man ja absteigen und schieben" deklariert wurden, am ende doch echt machbar waren. (z.b. diese kleine "bergauf-stück" nach den Steinen)

Bin auch mal auf die ergebniss-listen gespannt.
unser team Rad-i-o Racing hoffentlich mit 3 leuten in Top10 bei Hobby Herren 

apropo .. BILDER vom Wochenende unter www.RAD-i-o.de


----------



## osarias (17. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand die Ergebnisslisten gefunden? Die Excel File online zu stellen kann doch nicht sooo lange dauern, oder?
Bin ja mal gespannt ob jetzt die beste Zeit aus Quali- und Renn-lauf oder nur aus dem Rennlauf gilt!?
Der Organisator T. Beutel hatte unten am Ziel zu mir gesagt das der Verband nur den Rennlauf werten will! 
Der Moderator hat immer wieder davon gesprochen das bei Leuten mit einer schlechteren Zeit im Rennlauf ja immer noch die bessere gesetzte Zeit aus der Quali steht!?
Wasn da jetzt fakt?


----------



## pornolodo (17. Mai 2010)

soviel ich mitbekommen habe wird nur der Rennlauf gewertet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (17. Mai 2010)

Dafür das ich sehr spontan aufgebrochen bin und trotz der kalten und matschigen Verhältnisse am Samstag war es doch ein sehr spaßiges Wochenende. 

Der Rennlauf endete zwar für mich nicht so gut nach einem Tänzchen und danach verbogener Kurbel im Wurzelfeld vor dem Wiesensprung aber dafür hats der Teamkollege heil runter gebracht. 
Glückwunsch zum bayrischen Titel auch noch mal an dieser Stelle! 





@ osarias
Eigentlich war geplant das "best of two" System zu verwenden. Dann wurde allerdings umgestellt auf regulären Seeding- und Rennlauf.


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. Mai 2010)

Bilder hab ich "wie gewohnt" unter 

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/index.php alle online gestellt.

alles unbearbeitet, un-durchgeschaut und in Voll-Größe online gestellt.
Für größte Auflösung einfach das recht kleine Vorschaubild nochmal klicken und ggf. neu laden. (oder mich anschreiben, ich schicks gern nochmal zu) :]

PS: der Beutelteufel im blauen Rucksack war echt! ;]


----------



## Jayson213 (17. Mai 2010)

hier gibts auch noch ein paar bilder...
ein paar sind wohl ganz brauchbar.

einfach mal durchklickern wenn ihr wollt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/felix_jaeger/sets/72157623955055001/


----------



## _evolution_ (17. Mai 2010)

sin echt gute bilder dabei 
kann mir jemand sagen, was das auf bild IMG_4809 für ein bike is?


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (17. Mai 2010)

@mmk_sports

ich melde mich he he 
wir sehen uns am we zum Dirtmaster.
immer noch keine bilder wo ich drauf bin was habe ich ganze zeit nur gemacht lol :-( und keine ergebnisse


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (17. Mai 2010)

Bilder vom WE der Nürnberger-Zeitung auch unter
http://www.nz-online.de/
Einfach auf Dia-Schau: Bayerische Downhill-Meisterschaft in Osternohe


----------



## Börn__ (17. Mai 2010)

@_evolution_
Der Typ fährt mit einem Rad, welches ein Freund von Ihm gefertigt hat. Wie es heißt, wo es her kommt und und und weiß ich leider nicht sorry.

Wenn jemand Fotos von mir haben sollte immer her damit. Ich hatte die Nummer sechs, braunes Sunn Radical, organger Atlas Lenker. Bilder von der Siegerehrung hätte ich auch gnaz gerne. 

Danke


----------



## H.B.O (18. Mai 2010)

börn so langsame leute wie Du werden bekanntlich nicht fotografiert....glückwunsch übrigens. und jetzt lizenz -sieg- weltcup- sieg ?


----------



## Börn__ (18. Mai 2010)

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 

Schade das du nicht da warst bz. nicht mit fahren konntest, hÃ¤tte dir bestimmt gefallen. Ja das mit der Lizenz ist schon fest und der rc 50 erlangen hat mich gekauft, der Udo wollte mir 8000â¬ geben.

Wann bist du denn wieder fit??

GrÃ¼Ãe der BjÃ¶rn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (18. Mai 2010)

Du wirst Dich doch nicht mit peanuts abspeisen lassen. Brauchst Du einen Manager ?

Nächste Woche kommen die Nägel aus der Hand, in 4 Wochen die Platte aus der Schulter. cc Anfang Juni dh Mitte Juli bestenfalls, aber alles verheilt gut.


grüße harald


----------



## udodrunk (18. Mai 2010)

> der Udo wollte mir 8000 geben.



Der Börn das süße "Zimtsternchen"
Ja in der Szene gibts viel leere Versprechungen; wär trotzdem cool wennst beim RC 50 ne Lizenz lösen würdest!


----------



## kenRockwell (18. Mai 2010)

hätte 499 bilder abzugeben,bloss bekommt mein ftp das alles nicht gebacken.


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Mai 2010)

@kenrockwell
lad se doch irgendwo hoch! Picasa oder so . Bzw wennst welche von der nr14 hast bitte schicken. Hatte ne grüne Hose und Helm. Wennst Email addi brauchst schreib mir ne pm. Danke schon mal und lg Sascha


----------



## Börn__ (18. Mai 2010)

@kenrockwell

ich hätte auch gerne welche, die von der nummer 6, zimtstrentrikot, sunn radical in braun 

merci


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Mai 2010)

fals noch nicht gesehen hier die ergebniss liste http://files.homepagemodules.de/b65133/f19t1198p9968223n1.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derotter (18. Mai 2010)

gibts auch irgendwo ne liste zu der Geschwindigkeitsmessung in der mitte?
würd mich interessieren.


----------



## udodrunk (18. Mai 2010)

Die ham wir net. Ruf mal Red Bull an!


----------



## kenRockwell (18. Mai 2010)

tach udo


*hier fotos vom bösen jungen.*
hab leider die unbearbeiteten hochgeladen,ist mir irgenndwie beim verkleinern aufgefallen.+falsch kompremiert


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Mai 2010)

ok nette bilder aber du hast es echt geschaft bei 400 pics mich nirgendswo drauf zu haben schäm dich !

lg


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Mai 2010)

Hey kannst du auch Bilder verschicken?


----------



## kenRockwell (19. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ok nette bilder aber du hast es echt geschaft bei 400 pics mich nirgendswo drauf zu haben schäm dich !
> 
> lg


hmm schade.jetzt wo ich immer nur an einer stelle war.nächstesmal bestimmt.



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hey kannst du auch Bilder verschicken?


ja das mach ich halt dann per pm oder so.aber dann auch erst ab morgen.hab zuviel zeit mit dem anderen schmarrn verbraucht.


von daher bitte per pm,sont wär das hier ja fast schon spam(was mir eigentlich wurst ist)


----------



## markus92 (19. Mai 2010)

@kenRockwell
schöne Bilder!


----------



## Lackie77 (20. Mai 2010)

und noch ein bilder nachschlag vom sonntag:

http://www.extreme-pics.de/bildshop/gallery/Osternohe-Bayerische-DH-Meisterschaft/


----------



## TiSpOkEs (21. Mai 2010)

Hoff am we wird wieder schönes Wetter, will ma wieder nach Todesnohe


----------



## dragon-777 (21. Mai 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Hoff am we wird wieder schönes Wetter, will ma wieder nach Todesnohe



Brauchst nicht hoffen  passt schon:

"...und tatsächlich stellt sich gerade über Pfingsten eine kleine Schönwetterperiode ein.
Am Donnerstag und Freitag setzt sich allmählich wärmere Luft durch. Es ist meist noch stark bewölkt. Gelegentlich kann Regen fallen, am Freitagnachmittag sind auch einzelne Gewitter möglich. Am Donnerstag bis 17, am Freitag bis 19 Grad. Der schwache Wind weht aus Nordwest.

Am Samstag heiter bis wolkig. Am Nachmittag bilden sich einzelne Wärmegewitter. Maximal 22 Grad. Schwacher Nordwind.

Am Sonntag und Montag bei einem zeitweise mäßigen und in Böen frischen Nordwestwind heiter bis wolkig und wahrscheinlich überwiegend trocken. Am Sonntag bis 23, am Montag bis 20 Grad. Vor allem die Prognose für Pfingstmontag ist noch wackelig, einige Wettermodell-Läufe erwarten kühles Wetter mit Regenschauern.

Am Dienstag, spätestens aber am Mittwoch erwischt uns dann ein neuer Schub sehr kühler Luft aus dem Raum Grönland-Spitzbergen, der in der Folge die Temperaturen wahrscheinlich bis in den Juni hinein auf unterdurchschnittliche Werte drückt.

Wetterochs
---------------------------------------------
Wetterochs Wettermail
Das Wetter im Einzugsgebiet der Regnitz - kostenlos und aktuell
http://www.wettermail.de"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (21. Mai 2010)

Aha  des nen ich mal ne klare Aussage ^^. Wir werden ab Samstag drausen sein 
lg sniper u Diva


----------



## Tabibuschua (21. Mai 2010)

@ Tispokes: siehe PM
@ Lackie: Aijai, du willst für die verwackelten Foddos 5 Euro?!  was geht ab? ^^
Man, schade, sind n paar schöne bei, du ich gern in größerer Auflösung haben wollen würde, aber 5 Tacken? Nein danke.

Ansonsten: WE is nix mit Biken, Berch is angesacht! ^^


----------



## Lackie77 (21. Mai 2010)

die 4 unscharfen hab ich vergessen vorm upload rauszunehmen, das ist richtig.
aber ich versteh nicht, was du dich so aufregst. es zwingt dich keiner ein bild zu kaufen. 
und nur mal so nebenbei, schon mal drangedacht was für ausgaben man auch als fotograf hat? um die ausgaben von nur diesem einen sonntag (fahrtkosten, gebrochenes stativ, umgefahrener blitz,...) auch nur annähernd wieder reinzubekommen, müsste man weit mehr als 5 euro verlangen... 
aber wie gesagt, es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## player599 (21. Mai 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA die ampel ist wieder daaaaa!!!!!


----------



## kenRockwell (21. Mai 2010)

lackie ich geb dir da schon recht.allein nen hp kann bis zu 100 im jahr kosten ider mehr.
ich dacht die seite macht der andere mit der brille?
wir haben uns doch alle letztes jahr am oko mit den 100 stabblitze gesehen.hab dich in osti gar nicht erkannt^


----------



## Lackie77 (21. Mai 2010)

die seite mach auch nicht ich, sondern der thomas, ich hab nur die bilder von osternohe beigesteuert....
ach und du warst das am ochsenkopf? hab dich glaub in osternohe einmal kurz gesehen... aber diesmal hatte ich auch keine stabblitze dabei, wahrscheinlich haben wir uns deshalb nicht erkannt...


----------



## kenRockwell (21. Mai 2010)

ah genau,der thomas.

ja mir ist das dann auch erst im nachhinein gekommen.
naja vieleicht sieht man sich dieses jahr wieder dortwär ja auch bald.


----------



## Lackie77 (21. Mai 2010)

dieses mal bin ich aber als fahrer am ochsenkopf, nicht zum fotos machen...  
aber dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal...


----------



## Tabibuschua (21. Mai 2010)

Lackie, ich sach doch gar nix ^^ is doch voll ok! Aber fürn unscharfes löhn ich kei 5 Öcken! :]
Viel Spaß beim Heizen leuts, WE soll ja geiles Wetter werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2010)

hi

sagt mal leute etz gehts wohl echt langsam los einigen bekommt die sonne nicht oder was wie kann es sein das leute im tshirt und ohne helm bzw mit cappi auf der freeride unterwegs sind?? haben die etz ne volle macke es ist schon doof genug das es jetzt mode wird nur noch mit shirt zu fahren!!
genauso bin ich heut dank der CC fraktion mal ordentlich auf der downhill abgestiegen weil se meinen steinabfahren dort trainieren zu müssen! 
die sollen dort einfach wegbleiben mit ihren scheiß halbschalen und sonnenbrille! hab mir dank dem CC affen die gabel zerkratzt rahmen hat auch ordentliche kratzer und des nur weil sie meinen sie müssen da mal so im sonntagstempo runter radeln!!!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2010)

ach mach dir nix draus, hab heute auch meinem Spass mit nem Cube Stereo-Piloten im Steinfeld am Oko gehabt...


----------



## f13group (24. Mai 2010)

So, für alle die am Sonntag den 23.05.01 im Park waren und nach den Fotos gefragt haben.
Hab nun nen Link vom Fotografen bekommen in dem er ne kleine Slideshow zusammengestellt hat. Hoff zwar da kommen noch ein paar mehr dazu, aber für den Anfang und die Zeit die er bis jetzt hatte.....nicht schlecht geworden )


Gruß Olli


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2010)

ja ne weiß halt net was des soll reo! die gefährden sich und andere und sowas ist unverantwortlich! nur weil se meinen sie müssen dort ihren sonntagsausflug hinveranstalten die sollen sich nen wald mit trails suchen und gut is!
das isn bike park und nix anderes wenns schon sein muss dann auf der freeride weil man dort übersicht hat! 
aber auf der DH des war an der ersten steinabfahrt wo der lag und da sieht man es nicht wollt noch bremsen dann kopfüber den steinhang runter und bike zerkratzt dann kam ein sorry aber dafür kann ich mir nix kaufen und die kratzer sind da ! 
und dann halt wieder ohne allem gefahren nur mit so ner scheiß halbschale, ich wäre dem deppen echt voll in die fresse gesprungen!
ich hoffe da ändert sich bald was in den AGB beim park das FF und jacket pflicht werden!


----------



## player599 (24. Mai 2010)

@ sniper: ja, ich weiß des mitm tshirt ist bestimmt ne anspielung auf mich, aber ein langes trikot kauf ich mir morgen hab die typen mit ihren spielzeugen auch auf der downhill gesehen, aber noch im fahrenden zustand, und du bist anscheinend auch noch lebendig, also was ich finde wichtiger ist als das bike. ist aber trotzdem schade, grad bei so nem bike, wo ich mal annehme dass du es umlackiert hast. ok, gut jetzt wo ichs überleg, ich hätte mich wahrscheilnich nicht zurückhalten können.

LG, der im t-shirt und ohne verletzung, niki


----------



## tiss79 (24. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> hi...
> genauso bin ich heut dank der CC fraktion mal ordentlich auf der downhill abgestiegen weil se meinen steinabfahren dort trainieren zu müssen!
> die sollen dort einfach wegbleiben mit ihren scheiß halbschalen und sonnenbrille! hab mir dank dem CC affen die gabel zerkratzt rahmen hat auch ordentliche kratzer und des nur weil sie meinen sie müssen da mal so im sonntagstempo runter radeln!!!!



Das mit dem Shirt und unzureichender Ausrüstung ist klar und Bedarf keiner Diskussion.
Aber Du solltest doch auch im Bikepark einigermaßen auf Sicht fahren. Wenn Langsamere auf der Strecke vor dir sind, können die doch an sich nichts dafür. Der Park ist für jeden da, der sich dort auch mal ausprobieren möchte. 
Auch mal angenommen jemand ist vor dir unterwegs, stürzt und liegt dann an einer unübersichtlichen, was auch einem "Profi" passieren kann. Semmelst Du dann fast in den rein und regst dich darüber auf, dass er noch da lag als Du ankamst? Man sollte da doch mehr Toleranz an den Tag legen und jedem sein Tempo zugestehen, auch wenns ein "CC Affe" ist. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Mai 2010)

letztlich steht der Park jedem offen, und man muss immer mit irgendwelchen vor einem liegenden Hindernissen rechnen. In Bischofsmais auf dem FR bin fast mal nem Kind reingefahren, an der langen schnellen Geraden kurz vor dem Querweg zur Mittelstation. Vater vorneweg, Kind kämpft sich hinterher, ich komm halt zügig angeflogen und musste mal viele Bremsanker auswerfen, damit ich das Kind nicht umfahre. Solange kein Rennen incl. Streckenposten ist, muss ich halt mit sowas rechnen und kann nicht überall 100% reinhalten, wenn man es trotzdem macht, kann's eben auch mal schiefgehen.

Derjenige, mit dem ich am Sonntag unterwegs war, hatte zwar Jacket und Integralhelm an, das hat ihn aber auch nicht schneller gemacht  Ich find's wichtiger, mit solchen Leuten in einer Gruppe zu fahren und ihnen dabei ein paar Basics zu zeigen wie mal nach oben schauen vor dem losfahren, Unfallstellen absichern, nicht unnötig auf den Strecken rumstehen etc. Tourenfahrern ist das oft einfach nicht bewusst, was sie da grade machen und wie sie's besser machen können.


edit: ich tippe zu langsam...

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2010)

@player ne war nicht auf dich bezogen  und ne is nich umlackiert is foliendesign ! klar geh ich vor und bike als 2 aber es wäre vermeidbar gewesen!!!! und laber mich mal an das ich weiß wer du bist 

@tiss das ist mir schon klar und ich achte auch drauf wenn ein langsammerer vor mist ist drängle nich und stress nicht rum im gegenteil ich helfe jedem soweit ich kann und des kann auch jeder bestätigen der mich kennt! und das gehört sich auch nicht jeder hat mal angefangen gar kein ding steht auch nicht zur diskussion! 
aber ich finde die CC fraktion hat auf der DH nix zu suchen ich lass es mir auch noch einigermaßen eingehen wenn se mit FF und Jacket fahren "weil sie es mal probieren möchten" aber ohne was zu fahren geht ma gar nich stell dir mal vor ich wäre dem reingesprungen weißt wie es den zerrissen hätte! 
und genau darum geht es ja auf der freeride ist es übersichtlicher du kannst weiter schauen aber wenn eine 2 m steinabfahrt auf der dh ist seh ich den nicht und auch niemand anderes oder lass die mal an der steilkurve da so langsam runter tukkeln und "wir" kommen mit geschwindigkeit an das erbremmst du nicht mehr ohne das du absteigst und darum geht es mir sie gefärden sich und uns und das ist unverantwortlich! 
Drumm ist es auch eine Downhill strecke und keine CC strecke die sollen dann doch bitte auf der FR bleiben und das nächste ist das sie sich teilweise auch wieder im können total verschätzen leider!

lg

edit schon klar reo aber von denen fragt auch keiner ob ma mal mitfahren könnte weil sie sind ja CC fahrer! und das regt mich auf weil des heut echt richtig schief gehen hätte können


----------



## player599 (24. Mai 2010)

so, jetzt sind wir alle mal ausgeflippt, und haben festgestellt dass man am besten mit cc rädern nicht auf der downhill fährt und wenn man hinfliegt sich und sien bike aufzuräumen (witz ein!) und wenn das nichtmehr geht, ist es ja eigentlich egal wenn einem einer wohin springt (witz aus!). aber inzwischen ist die FR ja mit den bremshubbeln schon fast so shclimm wie die downhill naja, wenn das personal da mal vorhat die zu besieitigen, ich helf gerne!

Lg niki


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2010)

jupp war auch mein letzter kommentar! wegen bremswellen stimm ich dir zu und werner (betreiber) hat bestimmt nix dagegen wenn wir uns mit schubkarren bewaffnen und da mal bissi was machen ! tele morgen eh mit ihm dann schreib ich dich ma an evtl donnerstag zeit??? 

lg


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2010)

Hmmh....wenn der Dh so schlecht geplant ist das man jemanden so übersehen kann das man ihn ins Kreuz springt dann komm ich jetzt doch net mit meiner Freudin vorbei

G.


----------



## sniper4076 (24. Mai 2010)

die DH is genial also keine sorge im normalfall fährt ma die steinabfahrt auch ist auch des einzigste stück dadrinn also nix wegbleiben kommen ne sie ist echt genial von der streckenführung und auch echt fahrbar nachdem es auch mehrere lines zur auswahl gibt!
und auch auf jedenfall mal einen besuch wert!

glg


----------



## player599 (24. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....wenn der Dh so schlecht geplant ist das man jemanden so übersehen kann das man ihn ins Kreuz springt dann komm ich jetzt doch net mit meiner Freudin vorbei
> 
> G.


 

Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?!?!?!?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2010)

Ne, ich kenn doch die Strecke...zumindest die vom letzten Jahr

G.


----------



## dragon-777 (24. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....wenn der Dh so schlecht geplant ist das man jemanden so übersehen kann das man ihn ins Kreuz springt dann komm ich jetzt doch net mit meiner Freudin vorbei
> 
> G.



Seltsame Interpretation  Strecke ist auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich unübersichtlich. Da hast du in anderen Parks ganz andere Aktionen...


----------



## ride-FX (24. Mai 2010)

ich weiss nicht wo ihr so rumfahrt, aber ich bin jetzt schon paar mal die strecke gefahren.. (DH) und hab noch niemanden nicht gesehen oder hinten rein gefahren.

es gibt 2 passagen wo es blöd sein könnte zu stehen...

zum einen am ende vom 1. waldstück da wo der kreisel kommt...  und dann vllt. kurz danach beim sprung in steilhang... da sollte aber eigentlich niemand im steilhang rumliegen... 

bisl nervig sind die leutz die vor dem wurzelstück vor dem kreisel anhalten und genau dort rumstehen wo andere aus den "alternativen" linien geschossen kommen.

aber alles halb so wild beim bikepark betrieb fährt man ja keinen rennlauf und kann also auchmal bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (24. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....wenn der Dh so schlecht geplant ist das man jemanden so übersehen kann das man ihn ins Kreuz springt dann komm ich jetzt doch net mit meiner Freudin vorbei
> 
> G.



wo ist das Problem, musst du halt hinter ihr fahren dann springt ihr niemand ins Kreuz

Gruß


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. Mai 2010)

hey sniper ich habs echt gut mitbekommen wie stinkig du warst. wär ich auch, bin auch der meinung man sollte da nicht fahren mit der falschen ausrüstung. das fängt beim bike an. bei nem touren hobel mit 100mm federweg und fahrwerk ganz hart und dazu noch sattel ganz oben und leichtester gang, da platz ma der arsch, die solln erstma schalten lernen oder sowas. auch im freeride würden die nerven aber wohl nicht so lange im weg rumliegen  die meinung mag hart sein aber ich fahr doch auch kein cc rennen mit in der hobby klasse mit meinem freerider. und ja der park is für alle offen aber wenn man da nur steht mit den bikes dann sollte man vorher woanders bissl trainieren. der freeride ist für anfänger schon gut bis sehr gut geeignet, hatten heute auch nen anfänger dabei mit nem enduro, aber der ist wenigstens mal gefahren, hat sich neue sachen getraut, weiß das es mehr als den leichtesten gang gibt und der sattel in der abfahrt auch mal unten sein darf. das es mit der sattelhöhe im dh rennen wieder anders aussieht ist mir auch klar aber wir reden von anfänger und meist nur hobbyfahrer, team hin oder her.

also sniper ich steh hinter dir, auch wenn ich ohne jacket fahr, aber gut das thema hatten wir ja schon vor einigen wochen mal ;-) wenigstens hab ich mir mal nen FF geleistet, wollt aber für onohe schon fast die dirtschale rausholn.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. Mai 2010)

und das man mal sieht wieso räder mit mehr als einem kettenblatt bzw ohne KeFü da eigentlich nix verloren haben, hab ich euch mal ein video rausgesucht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTs5kirAdKs&feature=related"]YouTube- Osternohe Downhill[/nomedia]

schön auch zu sehen ist der pedalrückschlag.


----------



## player599 (24. Mai 2010)

also dass da räder mit mehr als einem kettenblatt nix zu suchen ham, ist schwachsinn. die leichten wurzeln und so kleine sachen kann ich mit 3fach kurbel und 7 jahre altem schaltwerk gut fahren, ohne dass die kete springt, ok, wenn ich schnell in bremswellen reinfahre dann springt die kette.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. Mai 2010)

kumpel aufm enduro hat auch 3 kettenblätter aber auch im fr...ich hab ja vom dh gesprochen, da gehts nochmal bissl anders ab wie ich finde. der fr in onohe ist ja, bis auf die bremswellen, ne autobahn im vergleich mit geißkopf zum beispiel.

dazu noch war das resumeé das die ccler nix im dh zu suchen haben, genau so wie nen corsa 1.0 mit 45ps auf der autobahn   

und wtf hat das mit dem alter des schaltwerks was zu tun? ich fahr auch "uraltes"zeug. hab noch nen 96er xtr rumliegen als ersatzschaltwerk. und aktuell ist nen xt von hmmm....2005 drauf oder so. solang es hält ist das doch okay. und zwar diese da:





und seitdem gibts mindestens 2 neue...also das alter machts nicht


----------



## player599 (25. Mai 2010)

aber die spannung der federn im schaltwerk, z.b. die, mit der die kette gespannt wird, welche bei mri ziemlich ausgeleiert ist.
LG niki


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> wo ist das Problem, musst du halt hinter ihr fahren dann springt ihr niemand ins Kreuz
> 
> Gruß



Des wäre ja noch schlimmer


Puhh...zum Glück hab ich kein Schaltwek...aber die Kette ist im allgemeinen am Dh´ler eh übebewertet


G.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2010)

des stimmt, da gibts dann nämlich auch kein pedalrückschlag.... 

nichtmal bei nem mehr-holz oder nen anoK <--


----------



## Ray (25. Mai 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ach mach dir nix draus, hab heute auch meinem Spass mit nem Cube Stereo-Piloten im Steinfeld am Oko gehabt...



Hast Du etwas gegen Cube-Stereo-Piloten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (25. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> *Dumm  geboren, nix dazugelernt und die hälfte wieder vergessen...*
> LG niki




soll man das ernsthaft wörtlich nehmen?


----------



## player599 (25. Mai 2010)

nein! das ist einfach nur ein spruch, und trifft zum glück nicht auf mich zu!


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Hast Du etwas gegen Cube-Stereo-Piloten?



zumindest dann, wenn sie ohne zu schauen und ohne Plan auf dem DH am Oko rumeiern. Wenn die Kumpels alle schon im Steinfeld rumstehen und man auf dem Northshore wartet, dass die Strecke wieder frei ist und man dann wieder überholt wird, sodass dann der nächste auf der Strecke steht  Mal kurz zur Seite fahren und die schnelleren Fahrer vorbeilassen hat noch nie geschadet.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> nein! das ist einfach nur ein spruch, und trifft zum glück nicht auf mich zu!



da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!


----------



## Ray (25. Mai 2010)

Mit 20cm Federweg steht und eiert sichs natürlich professioneller  Es gibt nun mal Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Ich denke ein wenig Rücksicht hat noch nie geschadet, zumal der auffahrende die Schuld am Unfall trägt.

Ärgerlich sind die menschlichen Hindernisse alle mal, das ist keine Frage. Und wenn sich CC-Fahrer da runterquälen ist das auch ziemlich doof, aber man kann sie ja deswegen nicht gleich abschießen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> des stimmt, da gibts dann nämlich auch kein pedalrückschlag....
> 
> nichtmal bei nem mehr-holz oder nen anoK <--



...


Ich find es ist prinzipiell egal mit welchem Rad das man da runterfährt oder wie schnell oder langsam oder mit wieviel Protektoren und was immer für einem Helm....jeder solls machen wie er will.
Aber auf der Strecke stehen gehört sich nicht.
Wenn ich stehen bleiben will um was zu schaun, dann erstes Gebot erstmal runter von der Strecke.
Und wenn ich was langsam probier, dann fang ich net gerade damit an wenn von hinten eine angebraust kommt.

Ahhhh....da erinnere ich mich gerade an den Kerl der mir am OkoDh im Laubwald entgegengeradelt ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. Mai 2010)

man sollte es betreffenden direkt an ort und stelle sagen - denn hier schauen die zu 99% eh nicht rein....

deshalb: sinnlos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex233 (25. Mai 2010)

Also prinzipiell sollte jeder so fahren dürfen wie er will und mit der Anzahl der kettenblätter hat das nix zu tun. In Kanada und USA wird auch mit dem 200 mm Bike hochgetreten.......

ABER: CC Biker ham auf einer DH Strecke in einem Park nichts und zwar gar nichts verloren. Es gibt Freeride, Blue line etc. Mag ja sein dass es Leute gibt die mitm AM flott bergab sind, aber nicht so flott dass sie kein Hinderniss darstellen. Die gefährden sich und andere und wenn Osternohe unübersichtlich wäre (was IMHO nicht zutrifft) gilt das oben genannte erst recht!

Toleranz? Gerne, aber bitte toleriert als CC/AM fahrer auch dass es Strecken gibt die tabu sein sollten.


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2010)

und wenn ich mal mit meinem starren singlespeeder die dh strecke runter möchte, darf ich das auch nicht?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und wenn ich mal mit meinem starren singlespeeder die dh strecke runter möchte, darf ich das auch nicht?



nachdem du mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs bist, sieht dich sowieso keiner.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2010)

kommt drauf an ob nur singlespeed oder fixed gear !


----------



## dragon-777 (25. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und wenn ich mal mit meinem starren singlespeeder die dh strecke runter möchte, darf ich das auch nicht?



Nimm doch gleich ein Dreirad. Oder vielleicht auch einen Roller? 

Was soll die Diskussion jetzt? DH ist ein anderer Sport als CC. Auch wenn das Sportgerät Ähnlichkeiten hat. Aber es würde auch kein halbwegs vernunftbegabter Ski-Langäufer mit seinen Brettern einen Riesenslalom fahren, oder? 
Man sollte die Leute aber evtl. mal freundlich drauf hinweisen, dass sie sich gerade in Gefahr begeben (und andere Besucher gleich mit...). Ein Schild wäre nicht schlecht (jetzt bitte keine Schilderwald-Diskussion). Der Downhill geht halt sehr entspannt los und macht ja erst mal nicht den Eindruck, als ob da was fieses (für ein CC-Rad) kommen würde.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und wenn ich mal mit meinem starren singlespeeder die dh strecke runter möchte, darf ich das auch nicht?



Nur wenn er nicht so knarzt wie dein Intense.

Also im großen und ganzen sind also die den Dh Sport hier "ernshaft" betreiben der Meinung es muß eine Mindesgeschwindigkeit zur Vorschrift werden.
Zumindest les ich des jetzt so raus.
Hmmh....vielleicht sollten extra Öffnungszeiten speziell zum Dh-Training eingeführt werden...alla Vereinsaktivitäten.

G.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Mai 2010)

Der DH geht gemütlich los? Also bitte etz sind aus den Doubles schon fast Tables geworden und die Masse fährt da dran vorbei.... Man sollte das Vorbeifahren auch einschränken, weil wer da schon Angst hat, hat aufm Rest vom DH nix verloren, meiner Meinung nach. Und ich fahr normalerweise nur den FR, also bin nicht der reine DH'ler.

Und mit nem starren Dirter, am besten mit einer Bremse sowie SS kann man mit dem DH auch net soviel anfangen. Aber nen Dirter hat wohl mehr Fahrtechnik für sowas wie die CC'ler die ich gestern gesehn hab.

Und ob die mitlesen oder nicht, sniper wollte nur mal seinen Frust loswerden und hat damit ne recht interessante Diskussion entfächert!

RideOn


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2010)

ohhh, der singelspeeder knarzt auch ein wenig, aber nur beim schweren treten. des ist nämlich meine klingel für die rennradler, wenns berghoch geht.

war das nun ein ja oder nein? wenn ja, ist es dann schlimm, wenn ich auf der dh strecke mit dem singlespeeder nur mit felgenbremsen unterwegs bin? hab gehört, das geht auch.


----------



## hast (25. Mai 2010)

hi Jungs,
mal so ne kleine Frage zwischendurch wen bezeichnet ihr denn alles als CC-Biker ??
Ich finde wenn man die DH fährt sollte man schon Protektoren usw. anhaben aber man kann sie auch gut mit einem Leichtfreerider fahren z.B ich fahre mit einen Pitch die dh runter das geht wunderbar natürlich habe ich dh reifen, Kettenführung usw dran aber man braucht nicht unbedingt 200mm Federweg.

mfg
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2010)

Ich misch mich da jetzt einfach mal ein.  Hab gerade Langeweile
Irgendwann fährt da jeder (oder ist)zum ersten mal runter und ist langamer als die, die die Strecke auswendig kennen.
Wenn ich einen Sprung nicht kenne rase ich doch nicht blind drauf los. Das machen vielleicht 14-20 Jährige........komischer Weise sind das auch immer die, die der Notarzt holt. Oder? 
Das stelle ich jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum.....
Außerdem ist nicht jeder mit nem DH Bike schneller als einer guter mit nem Enduro. 
Außer das vielleicht manche Sprünge zu viel des guten fürs Rad sind.

Das hört sich hier das so an als ob jeder mit 200mm FW der ultimative Fahrer und so schnell wie sonst niemand ist. Hab schon Leute mit ihren dicken Freeridern gesehen (nicht in Osternohe), denen fahre selbst ich davon und ich bin kein Downhiller und Freund von großen Sprüngen. 

Gut soviel dazu, aber rumstehen auf der Strecke ist blöd egal wer das ist. Bissle Augen offenhalten gehört schon dazu. Aber auch für die die runter fahren. blablabla usw.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (25. Mai 2010)

mir isses in osternohe auch schon passiert das sich leute mitn downhiller mitten aufn crankbrothers gap draufgestellt haben und ich ungefähr nen halben meter vorher zum stehen gekommen bin..also aufs bike würd ichs net unbedingt schieben


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Mai 2010)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> mir isses in osternohe auch schon passiert das sich leute mitn downhiller mitten aufn crankbrothers gap draufgestellt haben und ich ungefähr nen halben meter vorher zum stehen gekommen bin..also aufs bike würd ichs net unbedingt schieben



jeder sollte sich auch die sachen ma anschaun dürfen wenn er se noch net gemacht hat oder noch nicht so erfahren ist. aber man sollte ebn aufpassen das wenn einer kommt das ma schnell die bahn frei macht. und halt nur selber drauf stehn und nicht und mitm bike unterm arsch...

oder meinste wenn mans nicht ohne anschaun springt dann springt mans nicht?
es kann ja auch sein einer kommt an und irgendwas passt net und man bremst davor und steht dann im weg und is froh das man noch steht und net liegt. is ma noch net passiert an ner uneinsichtigen stelle, zum glück. aber beim korkodil hab ich mich auch schon verbremst aufm shore.


----------



## freeridebiker66 (25. Mai 2010)

natürlich schaut man sich jeden neuen sprung genau an aber wenn ich das mach pass ich auf das keiner kommt und geh nicht genau in dem moment wo ein andrer angeheizt kommt mitten aufs hinderniss


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Mai 2010)

1000% agree!
mehr gibts nicht zu sagen, so ist das ungeschriebene gesetz nunmal, und auch einzigst so sinnvoll.

und im moment ist das crankbroters gap noch das liebste, chillige anfahrt und so. das NS gap über dem "table" nachm crankbrothers muss als nächstes fallen. wobei der sprung in hang vom dh auch fett is aber stressiger zum fahren weil ma halt die ganze dh fahren "muss"


----------



## S*P*J (25. Mai 2010)

langweilt, wie ihr euch über CC Fahrer aufregt.

würde mich mal interresieren wie ihr einen CC Fahrer definiert?
nur anhand von seinem Bike? oder den tighten Hosen? 

ich kenn CC Fahrer die fahren fast jeden Osternohebesucher mitm  HT in Grund und Boden, und ich kenn keinen CC Buddy von meinen Kollegen der den Wiesensprung nicht am ersten Bikeparktag machen würde. 
Ich hab CC Kollegen die fahren Nachts mit der Sonnenbrille durch den Wald und ****en dabei noch die Lupine Litevillefraktion hehehe

ich wäre vorsichtig mit so aussagen wir CC Fahrer sind alle Gay und können nicht fahren.
sagt ja auch keiner die meisten DHler haben nur ein dickes Bike, ein cooles Outfit können dafür aber nicht biken.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## tiss79 (26. Mai 2010)

Das würde ich auch gern mal wissen wie CCler definiert werden. Das manche leute sich auf Strecken etwas unüberlegt verhalten, kann doch immer mal vorkommen und ist in Bikeparks doch eher noch selten. Wie viele Leute stehen denn beim Skifahren oder Snowboarden vollkommen sinnfrei mitten in der Piste rum. Das CCler auf die Freeride Strecke dürfen, aber nicht auf die DH sollen, ist ja auch mal eine neue Zweiklassengesellschaft. Wer durch Fehlverhalten eine Gefahr auf der Dh-Strecke darstellt, tut dies auch auf der Freeride. Da wäre doch eher ein aufklärendes und freundliches Gespräch(!!) besser. Wenn da einer den CCler dumm anmacht, was das solle, denkt der sich doch auch was sind die DHler für Deppen. Wir (allg MTBler) möchten doch auch von Wanderern und Spaziergängern z.B. Toleranz erwarten können.
Ich denke mal, bei dem auslösenden Post spielte noch gut eine Portion Frust mit, da der Rahmen und die Gabel wa abbekommen hatten und es noch frisch im Kopf war.

Gruß


----------



## TiSpOkEs (26. Mai 2010)

CCler sind wir die kleinen Roller die max 50kmh fahren, einfach ein Verkehrshindernis! Ich kenn keinen der Osternohe auf der Straße hochfahren würde und sich aber dann mit dem Bike in den DH wagt und da auch so fährt das es nicht nur steht sondern auch fährt.
Es mag andere geben, aber ich nehme an, es gibt nicht so viele davon.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2010)

Wie ist denn des wenn ich unter der Woche, auserhalb der Öffnungszeiten, mit meinem CC Fahrrad dort in der Gegeend eine Tour fahre, dann darf ich doch da auch runterfahren?
Oder ist die Abfahrt dann gesperrt?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (26. Mai 2010)

soo, ein kleiner ausflug in die AGB's vom bikepark:


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das befahren der Strecken ist nur während der offiziellen öffnungszeiten gestattet. Eigene Transporte bergauf, vorallem das Benutzen der Waldwege ist verboten.


 
ich denk mal das ist eher schlecht


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Ich kenn keinen der Osternohe auf der Straße hochfahren würde und sich aber dann mit dem Bike in den DH wagt und da auch so fährt das es nicht nur steht sondern auch fährt.



ich ich ich!!!!!

nach dem neunten mal, musste ich dann aber wieder nach hause.

darf ich denn nun mit den singlespeeder mal da runter fahren???????? bitte bitte bitte.....


----------



## freeridebiker66 (26. Mai 2010)

ich fahr da oft die straße hoch wenn der lift zu hat und komme trotzdem schneller runter als so manche mit den downhillern


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2010)

laszen hald einfach  

aber ich fahr die strasse mit meinem ungeschaltenen rad schneller hoch als der friiiridebiker66 mit 35 gang schaltung


----------



## freeridebiker66 (26. Mai 2010)

is doch super wenn du so fit bist
naja lassen wir das thema


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2010)

freeridebiker66 schrieb:


> ich fahr da oft die straße hoch wenn der lift zu hat und komme trotzdem schneller runter als so manche mit den downhillern



Das ist doch verboten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridebiker66 (26. Mai 2010)

verdammt bin ich böse
naja werd ich nie wieder machen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> soo, ein kleiner ausflug in die AGB's vom bikepark:
> 
> Das befahren der Strecken ist nur während der offiziellen öffnungszeiten gestattet. Eigene Transporte bergauf, vorallem das Benutzen der Waldwege ist verboten.
> 
> ich denk mal das ist eher schlecht




Wald, sofern er nicht umzäunt und beschildert ist gilt doch als Allgemeingut zur Freizeit und Erholung. Jeder darf in den Wald gehen, auf vorhandenen (Wald-) Wegen biken usw.  Das Benutzen der Waldwege zu verbieten ist recht fragwürdig.


----------



## franzam (26. Mai 2010)

> Zitat von AGB
> Das befahren der Strecken ist nur während der offiziellen öffnungszeiten gestattet. Eigene Transporte bergauf, vorallem das Benutzen der Waldwege ist verboten.



es ist nur vom Transport die Rede, von rauffahren mit eigner Kraft steht kein Wort. 
Im übrigen hat Pyro recht...oder ist Osternohe nicht mehr Bayern?


----------



## Jayson213 (27. Mai 2010)

...diese wälder sind aber dort allesamt kein allgemeingut, sondern privatbesitz.
für jeden meter des parks muß pacht bezahlt werden...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Mai 2010)

deshalb darf da aber trotzdem jeder rein(zumindest zu fuß)... das, um was es ja letztendlich geht sind versicherungstechnische gründe...


----------



## hast (27. Mai 2010)

ich habe mich schlau gemacht und man darf "jeden" Wald zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit betreten!!

mfg
stefan


----------



## dragon-777 (27. Mai 2010)

hast schrieb:


> ich habe mich schlau gemacht und man darf "jeden" Wald zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit betreten!!
> 
> mfg
> stefan



Dann stellt euch doch nachts um drei in den Wald und freut euch, dass ihr's dürft. 
Ich fahr trotzdem morgen erst hin, wenn sie den Lift anmachen.


----------



## hast (27. Mai 2010)

klar das werde ich auch machen mich hats halt einfach interessiert 
Ich bevorzuge natürlich auch den lift

mfg
stefan


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Mai 2010)

ok diskussion beendet  

werd samstag drausen sein wer noch von den üblichen verdächtigen?????


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ok diskussion beendet
> 
> werd samstag drausen sein wer noch von den üblichen verdächtigen?????



Nach dem es am Samstag so etwas wie Sommer geben soll, werde ich mir wohl einen halben Tag geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (28. Mai 2010)

eventuell mich, wenn es nicht matschig ist...


----------



## mauwges (28. Mai 2010)

Was du heute kannst besorgen, dass verschiebe nicht auf Morgen!

Geht Ihr mal alle Morgen fahren, dann habe ich heute den Park, das Bier und die Bratwöschdd für mich alleine


----------



## danibmx (28. Mai 2010)

nicht ganz, wir kommen auch ;-)


----------



## puenktchen (28. Mai 2010)

@dani.. morgen teste ich mein baby das erste ma in onohe  hihi.. Vllt sehen wir uns ja  LG!


----------



## Alex233 (28. Mai 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ok diskussion beendet
> 
> werd samstag drausen sein wer noch von den üblichen verdächtigen?????




Wird die Woche nix mehr, hab nen halben Liter Blut in Schulter und Wade, aber nix gebrochen 

Trotzdem megaviel Spass an Alle und haltet Euch von dem Baum in der Anfahrt zum Kroko fern 

Happy trails
Alex


----------



## nicerguy (28. Mai 2010)

An alle User des Osternohe Threads, wir sind die Checker der CC-Fraktion und wetten, dass wir euch alle mit unseren Enduros auf der Dh-Strecke schnupfen+kurzer Halt im Steinfeld, um sich zu vergewissern, dass ihr noch da seid. Stellt euch der Herausforderung im neuen Pro Duell CC vs. Dh!!! Wir fahren 3 fach Kettenblatt, CC Reifen, CC Helm, CC Hose usw + Knieschoner. Wir wetten um folgendes: Verlieren wir, nehmen wir an einem DH Rennen teil, verliert ihr, dann müsst ihr ein CC Rennen fahren. Anmeldung bitte über Pn.


----------



## player599 (28. Mai 2010)

oook, DAS ist mutig!

EDIT:
Kann man auch wetten dass die downhiller gewinnen??


----------



## puenktchen (28. Mai 2010)

YEAH GEIL!

Nicerguy ich tippe auf euch .. Ich kenn dich zu gut! 

sagt an, wanns is, damit man evtl zuschauen kann 
*rofl* geile sache!


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Mai 2010)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Wird die Woche nix mehr, hab nen halben Liter Blut in Schulter und Wade, aber nix gebrochen
> 
> Trotzdem megaviel Spass an Alle und haltet Euch von dem Baum in der Anfahrt zum Kroko fern
> 
> ...



Der Baum, der einen Abdruck hat, der ungefähr wie du aussieht? Machen wir.   Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (28. Mai 2010)

nicerguy schrieb:


> An alle User des Osternohe Threads, wir sind die Checker der CC-Fraktion und wetten, dass wir euch alle mit unseren Enduros auf der Dh-Strecke schnupfen+kurzer Halt im Steinfeld, um sich zu vergewissern, dass ihr noch da seid. Stellt euch der Herausforderung im neuen Pro Duell CC vs. Dh!!! Wir fahren 3 fach Kettenblatt, CC Reifen, CC Helm, CC Hose usw + Knieschoner. Wir wetten um folgendes: Verlieren wir, nehmen wir an einem DH Rennen teil, verliert ihr, dann mÃ¼sst ihr ein CC Rennen fahren. Anmeldung bitte Ã¼ber Pn.



Genau â und sollte ein unentschieden dabei herauskommen, geht's hier lang: 

http://play.freecaster.com/player/FCPlayer.swf?id=Y0lEPTEwMTIxODkmYXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2


----------



## slayer80 (30. Mai 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> sin echt gute bilder dabei
> kann mir jemand sagen, was das auf bild IMG_4809 für ein bike is?



Sorry der späten Antwort, der Typ, der da so oberschwul anbremst, bin ich, und das Rad gibt's bislang genau 1 mal, ich hab es entwickelt, Kleinserie für unser Team ist geplant und steht kurz bevor.

Details dazu findest Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427573

Wie es heißt: Wir wollten es mal G-Bike nennen (wir sind Team G-Force), haben dann jedoch bemerkt, daß es das schon gibt, dann hieß es 9,81 m/s², dann G-Frame... 

Fertigen tut es der Ingo Müller in Karlsruhe, der ist professioneller Rahmenbauer und hat auch sein eigenes Label (Ace) und fertigt auch für einige andere deutsche Hersteller (z.B. 77designz)
.
@Björn: N Freund von mir ist er nicht, wir kannten uns vor dem Projekt nicht.

PS: Auf dem Bild seh ich aus wie der Oberfettsack, möchte nur erwähnen, daß ich 71 Kilo auf 1 m 83 hab... komisch.


----------



## ride-FX (30. Mai 2010)

cooles ding. hatten wir uns nicht in Barr getroffen?


----------



## slayer80 (30. Mai 2010)

Jo, war auch in Barr! Warst Du mal der Laubfrosch Peer?


----------



## ride-FX (30. Mai 2010)

ich bin der Laubfrosch Per thaper wie auch immer  grüss dich.


----------



## Alex233 (30. Mai 2010)

Mit CC Hose? so etwa?





Enduro und CC ham für mich soviel gemeinsam wie Steve Peat und Kim Yong Il......

Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (30. Mai 2010)

stimmt, wenn dann müssten die wirklich mit CC rad fahren, ncih mit enduros, weil da haben die ja sogar ne chance...


----------



## hast (30. Mai 2010)

da hast du recht enduro fahrer und cc fahrer sind was komplett anderes bitte nicht verwechseln

mfg
stefan der enduro fahrer


----------



## heifisch (1. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahung ob die Strecken Freitag schon wieder befahrbar sein werden? Ab Mittwoch soll es ja endlich aufhören zu pissen.


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahung ob die Strecken Freitag schon wieder befahrbar sein werden? Ab Mittwoch soll es ja endlich aufhören zu pissen.



Warte, ich hole gerade mal schnell die Glaskugel. 

Eigentlich sollten zwei Tage zum Abtrocknen ok sein, hat ja jetzt auch nicht den totalen Dauerregen gegeben...


----------



## player599 (1. Juni 2010)

jop, es soll ja ordentlich warm werden, also geb ich dem ****** wasser noch bis freitag zeit, dann soll es endlich weg sein! machen wir einen sonnentanz und einen wasser-weg-tanz!!!!


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Juni 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> jop, es soll ja ordentlich warm werden, also geb ich dem ****** wasser noch bis freitag zeit, dann soll es endlich weg sein! machen wir einen sonnentanz und einen wasser-weg-tanz!!!!



Gute Idee mit dem Sonnentanz, mach bitte ein Video davon als Anleitung!


----------



## player599 (1. Juni 2010)

nene, wir treffen uns alle am freitag am lift, machen den tanz, und dann schauen wir ob es nass ist oder nicht... wenn es noch nass ist, machen wir das ganze so lange bis die strecken trocken genug sind, zum fahren ja, ich schau mal, ob ich den mal mach


----------



## lugggas (1. Juni 2010)

wenn du dabei auch so viel heiße Luft produzierst, funzt das bestimmt super


----------



## ride-FX (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## heifisch (2. Juni 2010)

Er müsste schon vorher hinfahren, sonst ist am Freitag die Strecke nicht trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (2. Juni 2010)

ja, kla.. oder ich nehm einfach meinen fön und geh ne runde über die strecke^^


----------



## MrWheely (3. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen....

wird der bikepark morgen offen haben? wetter soll ja wieder besser sein....
nur wenn er offen hat lohnt es sich? oder ist alles viel zu sehr aufgeweicht?


----------



## heifisch (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm, morgen soll's richtig sonnig werden. Und sie haben erst ab 14 Uhr auf, also werden sie davor die Strecke ausbessern. Kp, ich hoffe mal dass sie morgen auf haben. Aber ich guck vorher einfach nochmal auf die Ampel.


----------



## MrWheely (3. Juni 2010)

naja dann hoffe ich mal das beste  hab halt nur bissl bedenken zwecks der shores... weil die sachen im wald ja erst langsam abtrocknen

vllt sieht man sich ja dann vor ort


----------



## M-Power (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wer will oder wer kennt jemanden der mein Specialized SX Trail kaufen will? Ich trenne mich echt ungern von dem guten Stück, aber ich fahre keine Touren mehr...
Hier der Link zu mehr Infos!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...product=278030

Falls Interesse besteht einfach eine PN schicken,
Grüße,
Karin


----------



## heifisch (3. Juni 2010)

Joa, das stimmt. Aber man kann eh nur hoffen. 

Jop, bin dann eh erst ab Nachmittag da, dann ist's hoffentlich schon trockener


----------



## MrWheely (3. Juni 2010)

sooo jetzt musste ich leider auf der hp feststellen, dass morgen auch nicht aufgemacht wird.....
naja dann halt hoffentlich samstag 

hat vllt. jemand nähere infos warum morgen nicht aufgemacht wird oder liegt es einfach nur daran dass alles soo durchnässt ist?


----------



## heifisch (3. Juni 2010)

Schade...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

MrWheely schrieb:


> sooo jetzt musste ich leider auf der hp feststellen, dass morgen auch nicht aufgemacht wird.....
> naja dann halt hoffentlich samstag
> 
> hat vllt. jemand nähere infos warum morgen nicht aufgemacht wird oder liegt es einfach nur daran dass alles soo durchnässt ist?



So nass wie zur Zeit war es nur selten zu der Jahreszeit im Wald .... Deshalb werden die wohl noch nen Tag warten um Net alles kapputt zu fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Juni 2010)

es regnet seit ner wochen wie sau, sogar auf der webcam hatte man heute morgen richtige bäche sehen können die da vom berg kamen...  da ist es kein wunder, dass die morgen dicht haben...


----------



## heifisch (3. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Samstag auf machen?


----------



## player599 (3. Juni 2010)

die müssten heut mal mit der schaufel dübergehen, und versuchen die, jetzt noch matschigen Bremshubbel wegzumachen... 
@ heifisch: ich hoffe es mal, aber es sol morgen über 20° haben, ich denk mal dass die strecke da zum größten teil trocknet...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juni 2010)

Bei so viel Regen ist der Boden gut aufgeweicht... würden da nur ne Hand voll Leute runterfahren wäre der Schaden an der Strecke wohl enorm. Somit ist die Entscheidung sinnvoll.

Ich war mal nach so ner Sinnflut in Wagrain - die verwenden kein normales Holz sondern geriffelte Terassenbretter für die Northshores und tackern teilweise sogar Drahtgitter drauf. Obwohls total nass war konnte ich alles fahren und war begeistert.


----------



## ride-FX (4. Juni 2010)

die in wagrain sind doch auch am nordhang oder?

sicher drauf eingestellt das es dort wohl eher selten sonnig ist...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juni 2010)

ride-FX schrieb:


> die in wagrain sind doch auch am nordhang oder?
> 
> sicher drauf eingestellt das es dort wohl eher selten sonnig ist...



Ja, Nordhang könnte hinkommen aber ich weis es nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (4. Juni 2010)

ich war heut mal bei uns im wald, mit nord- süd- west- und osthängen, und da war es tatsächlich noch ein bisschen nass, aber das trocknet bis morgen garantiert! also müsste dem öffnen nichts mehr im wege stehen!


----------



## richie77 (5. Juni 2010)

Ampel ist Grün  10-18 Uhr 
Viel Spass an alle die es heute und Morgen krachen lassen


----------



## heifisch (5. Juni 2010)

Neeeeeeein! Offen und keiner kann uns hinfahren.


----------



## player599 (5. Juni 2010)

geht mir genauso.... aber morgen bin ich auf jeden fall da!


----------



## heifisch (5. Juni 2010)

Ich auch nicht muss noch den Rest für die Schule machen.


----------



## player599 (5. Juni 2010)

tjaja, wir gestressten schüler vom G8 aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab trotzdem vielzuviel zeit z.b. um zur allgemeinen verdummung beizutragen und irgendeinen schrott ins internet zu schreiben 
aber mal zurück zum eigentlichen thema:
kann irgend wer mal sagen ob es wirklich noch schlammig ist, oder schon gut trocken?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Juni 2010)

Super trocken.


----------



## heifisch (5. Juni 2010)

Nach der Sonne heute kein Wunder.


----------



## MrWheely (6. Juni 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Super trocken.



na dann steht ja einem ausflug heute nichts mehr im weg


----------



## MrWheely (6. Juni 2010)

mein tag osternohe war heute nach bissl mehr als einer stunde vorbei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (6. Juni 2010)

Wie hast du das geschafft. :-o


----------



## MrWheely (6. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft. :-o


 bei dem wiesen gap im downhill.... 
vermute aber dass der dämpfer schon nen treffer hatte.... weil der sprung nix besonderes war....


----------



## stefschiffer (8. Juni 2010)

Wie am Samstag Nachmittag ja bestimmt bemerkt wurde war ein Kameramann vom Bayerischen Rundfunk bei uns im Park.
Am kommenden Donnerstag, den 10.06 kommt ein Übertragungswagen vom BR und macht eine Live- Sendung die auch am selben Tag um 17:30 in der Abendschau Franken noch ausgestrahlt wird!
Der Lift wird von 14:00 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr laufen.
Aufruf an alle die Lust und Zeit haben vorbeizukommen!


----------



## hast (9. Juni 2010)

Weißt du den Grund warum gefilmt wird??

mfg
stefan


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. Juni 2010)

wegen einer reportage im fernsehen???!!!


----------



## ride-FX (9. Juni 2010)

über rabauken im wald die sich mit cclern auf endurobikes anlegen...


----------



## player599 (9. Juni 2010)

oh stimmt da war ja was.. wann ist jetz das rennen?? für wann soll ich krankenwagen bestellen??


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (9. Juni 2010)

macht sicherlich nen guten eindruck wenn dann das br da ist. Da wird dann aber die zielgruppe vom br (55+) ein falsches bild von unsrem sport bekommen, was  nicht gerade gute publicity ist


----------



## heifisch (9. Juni 2010)

Das haben die doch eh schon, bei den ganze Einsätzen in Osternohe.

Das mit dem Wettkamp würde mich auch mal interressieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbiker20 (9. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Das haben die doch eh schon, bei den ganze Einsätzen in Osternohe...



naja, wenn des nen oberbayer hört und bei sich in den wald schaut und sieht, dass da sich auch welche "runterstürtzen" is das nicht gut!!!


----------



## S*P*J (10. Juni 2010)

labbert keinen Shit, dass BR nur von 55+ gesehen wird. Ich schau es lieber als Topmodels und DSDS...ihr kleinen Lena ****er
und was schert ihr euch um ein schlechtes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, seit ihr Politiker?


----------



## Alex233 (10. Juni 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> labbert keinen Shit, dass BR nur von 55+ gesehen wird. Ich schau es lieber als Topmodels und DSDS...ihr kleinen Lena ****er
> und was schert ihr euch um ein schlechtes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, seit ihr Politiker?


----------



## puenktchen (10. Juni 2010)

Warum kommen die ausgerechnet UNTER der Woche und net am WE?! Da is viel mehr los und vor allem haben da auch die Berufstätigen ne Chance... Würde vllt ein anderes Licht auf alle werfen.. also siehe "Ich bin Mountainbiker" Campangne


----------



## player599 (10. Juni 2010)

also ich weiß ja nich was da etz los is, abba heute hat der park sicher nicht offen kanns sein dass er erst nächste woche donnerstag aufmacht??


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (10. Juni 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> labbert keinen Shit, dass BR nur von 55+ gesehen wird. Ich schau es lieber als Topmodels und DSDS...ihr kleinen Lena ****er
> und was schert ihr euch um ein schlechtes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, seit ihr Politiker?



tu ich auch gar net
war nur so nen anstoß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2010)

BR will schon was bringen:
http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/frankenschau-aktuell/index.xml


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> BR will schon was bringen:
> http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/frankenschau-aktuell/index.xml



*ROFL* die Bilder ... 1a DH Sport


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (10. Juni 2010)

ja das hat man gemerkt. die sendung war jetzt nich soo toll


----------



## diebohne187 (10. Juni 2010)

Schade. Hatte gehofft es werden ein paar richtig coole Aufnahmen von den Strecken samt entsprechender Fahrer gebracht, stattdessen fast nur Training mit der Reporterin unten beim Lifteinstieg. Bei dem Beitrag kam das Potential, das Osternohe zweifelsohne hat, nicht annähernd rüber. Nächstes mal bitte ein bisschen mehr Action! Aber  für den Trainer des Fahrtechnikkurses


----------



## heifisch (10. Juni 2010)

Gibt's die Sendung auch irgendwo online, hab sie leider verpasst da ich weg war.


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (10. Juni 2010)

da haste nix verpasst, war sau schlecht. da hat nur so nen fahrtechniklehrer der reporterin basics gezeigt, nix besondres!


----------



## player599 (10. Juni 2010)

hat sie sich wenigstens dumm angestellt, oder war es für sie nur theroie????


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (10. Juni 2010)

ne sie ist schon gefahren, aber halt wie wenn du irgendeinen laien auf nen freerider stellst und ihn durch die anlieger am ende schleichen lässt. aber auch so sachen wie bremsen: sie musste zwischen zwei hütchen bremsen^^ du merkst also du hast nix verpasst


----------



## heifisch (10. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann hab ich wirklich nichts verpasst. Hatte mir eigentlich geiel Aufnahmen von der Strecke von guten Fahrern erwünscht...^^


----------



## Mountainbiker20 (10. Juni 2010)

tja ich glaube das hatte jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. Juni 2010)

Nur mal ne Frage, warum stehen die Übungsnorthshores eigentlich unten. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll die oben hin zu stellen? Da der Parkplatz oben ist muss man doch eh oben anfangen, sonst muss man ja schoneinmal durch den Park fahren bevor man da hin kommt. Gut, wenn man an der Freeride die Bluline nimmt und sonst alle Hindernisse auslässt ist die Strecke recht leicht aber für einen Anfänger vll doch nicht so spaßig. Jaja, Anfänger haben hier nichts zu suchen. Aber dann dürfte es ja auch keine solche Übungssachen geben. Aber es ist ja bloß eine Frage.


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. Juni 2010)

Servus heifisch, 
ich denke das ist einleuchtend: unten sind die Kollegen der Bergwacht und haben ein Auge auf das Geschehen. Wenn sich einer derb aufs Maul legt, sind die gleich zur Stelle. Zudem wird man unten bestens mit Käskoung und kühlen Getränken versorgt und kann sich schön zum Chillen hinfletzen :]
Wenn einem die Abfahrt zu krass ist (ich hab in Onohe angefangen und die Freeride ohne alle Hindernisse schafft wirklich jeder Anfänger!) bleibt einem immernoch die Straße runter zur Liftstation.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Juni 2010)

gedanken macht ihr euch.....

aber denkt ihr nicht, dass leute die die blueline nicht runter kommen, erstmal zuhause vor der haustür die stützräder abschrauben und wenns dann noch klappt in heimischen wälden sich einwenig mit dem thema mtb vertraut zu machen bevor es in den bikepark geht????

nur weil man in den bikepark ist und ne "dicke karre" unterm arsch hat gehts trotzdem nicht von alleine... also spart euch das geld für die anfahrt wenn ihr noch nie mtb gefahren seid!


----------



## heifisch (12. Juni 2010)

Hä, was soll denn jetzt die Anmache? Ich war schon in Osternohe und kann sogar ohne Stützräder fahren.


----------



## player599 (12. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> ... und kann sogar ohne Stützräder fahren.


 
na da wär ich mir mal nicht so sicher


----------



## heifisch (12. Juni 2010)

Hmm, doch schon, aber mehr als 5m kann ich leider nicht am Stück fahren. 

@player559Sry, des mit Bikepark hat heute nicht hingehauen. War um 3 grad auf der Piste mitten drin und als ich oben war war keiner mehr da. Dann hab ich auch keinen gesehen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Juni 2010)

war eine heftige Aktion heute: einer hat mit seinem Canyon All-Mountain einen Baum nach den zwei kleinen Sprüngen am linken Streckenrand kurz vor der 2. Wiese mitgenommen. Er selber ist unverletzt, da am Baum vorbeigeflogen, aber das Vorderrad ist komplett ausgespeicht, da ist keine Speiche mehr in der Nabe, die Felge hat mind. 5 Knicke drin und sowohl Ober- als auch Unterrohr haben nen massiven Knick. Der Radstand ist mind. 10cm kürzer...   

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Alex233 (12. Juni 2010)

Wasn das für eine Diskussion. Meine Freundin ist den Freeride problemlos mit einem geliehenen Bike beim 2ten Mal Biken überhaupt runter und war nach 3 Abfahrten sogar recht flott. Ich stimme zu. Wer die Blueline nicht packt sollte erstmal auf nem Forstweg üben oder besser gleich golfen gehen.


----------



## heifisch (12. Juni 2010)

Die Aktion hat mir mein Kumpel auch erzählt. Der stand direkt daneben, weil er gefilmt hat. Glaube aber nicht, dass er das drauf hat. Aber das ist wirklich krass. 



> Wasn das für eine Diskussion. Meine Freundin ist den Freeride problemlos mit einem geliehenen Bike beim 2ten Mal Biken überhaupt runter und war nach 3 Abfahrten sogar recht flott. Ich stimme zu. Wer die Blueline nicht packt sollte erstmal auf nem Forstweg üben oder besser gleich golfen gehen.


Hä, darüber reden wir doch garnicht. Ich hatte gefragt warum die Übungssachen unten und nicht oben stehen. Ich selber brauche sie nicht es hat mich nur  interressiert. Und ja, ich kann die Freeride schon fahren. 

Was mir aber heute aufgefallen ist, das Wetter war perfekt die Strecke auch aber es war fast keiner da. Aber mich störts nicht.  Dafür waren sehr viel CC-ler unterwegs. Eigentlich kein Problem, wenn sich allerdings einer davon mit dem Hinterrad in den Anlieger neben den Endrops an der Freeride stellen muss hört der Spaß auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (12. Juni 2010)

...ich will ein bild von dem canyon sehen...
bitte.


----------



## sniper4076 (12. Juni 2010)

diva und meiner einer sind morgen auch ma wieder in onohe! mal meine zwangsarbeitspause wieder so einigermaßen reinholen


----------



## Alex233 (13. Juni 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> diva und meiner einer sind morgen auch ma wieder in onohe! mal meine zwangsarbeitspause wieder so einigermaßen reinholen



Schulter führt sich leider immer noch auf wie ein Arschritzenklabautermann, meld mich nächste Woche, dann geht was.....


----------



## player599 (13. Juni 2010)

gestern gabs aber echt ungewöhlich viele stürzte, find ich... erst der mitm verbogenem rahmen, dann hats nen freund von mir mit dem ich gefahren bin zerlegt und man hat oft mle wne am streckenrand sitzen sehen????


----------



## heifisch (13. Juni 2010)

Aber es kam wohl nie nen Krankenwagen. Ist euch auch das Rücklich auf der Lifttrasse aufgefallen?  Hat wohl einer der vielen CC'ler verloren.


----------



## heifisch (13. Juni 2010)

Achja, haben ein kleines Video in Osternohe gedreht. Hier findet ihr's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenktchen (15. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

suche für mich+Bike am Sonntag ne nette und günstige Mitfahrgelegenheit von Nürnberg nach Onohe... 

Liebe Grüße. mary


----------



## ride-FX (15. Juni 2010)

der Zug fährt zuverlässig....


----------



## puenktchen (15. Juni 2010)

Momentan leider auf Umwegen, sonst würd ich nicht fragen, Schienersatzverkehr nimmt keine Bikes mit


----------



## ride-FX (15. Juni 2010)

achso,

das wusste ich nicht.

ist eig schon traurig das die keine Räder mitnehmen...
dieses sp****Hu*****ngrübbbl

aber das passt jetzt nicht in den thread


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Juni 2010)

regnet doch eh die ganze woche...


----------



## heifisch (15. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt...leider. Hatte ich mich schon gefreut, Samstag evtl. nach Onohe zu können, aber jetzt...laut Wetterbericht solls ab Do immer wieder Schauer geben.


----------



## Diva1986 (17. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Das stimmt...leider. Hatte ich mich schon gefreut, Samstag evtl. nach Onohe zu können, aber jetzt...laut Wetterbericht solls ab Do immer wieder Schauer geben.



Dann werd ich doch glatt mal meine neuen Regenreifen ausprobieren müssen bevor es wieder Ärger mit sniper gibt


----------



## More...wood (17. Juni 2010)

@Bikes im Zug: Sobald ihr die Laufräder von euren Bikes abmontiert sind es nurnoch Biketeile  Und dafür müsst ihr noch nichtmal Extra zahlen.


----------



## ride-FX (17. Juni 2010)

ja, aber schlepp das zeug mal in den Überlandbus rein...

dem is egal was es für regeln gibt, der fahrer entscheidet ob du mit rein darfst oder nicht. 

ich hatte bis jetzt immer glück mit Schienenersatzverkehr.
andere mussten mim rad fahren...

zum OKO muss man übrigens standardmäßig von bayreuth mim bus fahren, ist aber kein problem solangs net in stoßzeiten is und man vllt. vorher beim unternehmen durchruft.


----------



## sniper4076 (17. Juni 2010)

@More...wood falsch du musst es noch in eine bike tasche verpacken erst dann zählt es als handgepäck  sobald die sehen das es 1 rahmen inkl räder sind bzw auch abmontiert können sie sich auf die rahmengröße berufen des heiß unter 1,20m ist es erlaubt ab 1,20 zählt es als bike! hab schon alle varianten durch  ist aber auch extrem schaffner abhängig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (18. Juni 2010)

zum glück haben ja alle zocchi besitzer noch ne gabeltasche...


----------



## DasMatti (18. Juni 2010)

hab jetzt keinen bock den ganzen thread durchzulesnen, deshalb die frage:

wer hat das cc vs dhler rennen gewonnen? bzw war das ein nicht ernstgemeinter scherz, oder wars noch gar nicht?

danke
matthi

ps am besten in fetter schrift, das ichs auch gleich find


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2010)

*i weis nix *


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Juni 2010)

fand noch nich statt


----------



## heifisch (18. Juni 2010)

Wann findet's statt. Da komm ich auch.


----------



## Alex233 (18. Juni 2010)

Also CC Bike heisst auch CC Bike nicht Enduro und dann ist das Ganze ein Scherz......


----------



## heifisch (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde den Scherz so gut, dass sie ihn ruhig in die Praxis umsetzen sollten. Die CC-Fahrer waren ja schon ziemlich mutig, dann sollen sie halt dabei bleiben.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juni 2010)

In einem Enduroforum (Motorrad-Enduro) gibt es jemanden der ist felsenfest der Meinung das er mit seinem Motorrad bei ausgeschaltetem Motor schneller ne DH-Strecke runterkommt als ein Biker aufm DH-Bike.

Mit Motorunterstützung wird es knapp aber ohne Motor 

Ob wir das mal in einem extra Thread hier diskutieren sollten???


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2010)

ganz bestimmt möglich, gegen den fahr ich aufem singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (18. Juni 2010)

Gewicht birngt bergab doch immer Vorteile.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juni 2010)

Alex233 schrieb:


> Also CC Bike heisst auch CC Bike nicht Enduro und dann ist das Ganze ein Scherz......



dann melde Dich doch mal freiwillig ... dann siehst es ob - oder ob nicht


----------



## heifisch (19. Juni 2010)

Was meint ihr, besteht ne Chance dass Osternohe morgen offen hat. Heute Abend und Nacht sowie morgen Früh und Mittag solls da nicht regnen. Wie lange braucht die Strecke zum abtrocknen?


----------



## ride-FX (19. Juni 2010)

@pyro: haha, das will ich sehen  
zB erstmal in osternohe, wie der seine maschine an paar stellen umlegt wos bisl enger wird 

und dann natürlich am oko und schlussendlich in bad wildbad


----------



## heifisch (19. Juni 2010)

Gleich zwei interressante Rennen.  Einmal DH gegen CC und einmal DH gegen MX.


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (19. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Gleich zwei interressante Rennen.  Einmal DH gegen CC und einmal DH gegen MX.




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glG571WflLk"]YouTube- Freerider gegen Motocrosser[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2010)

stunt und trial weltmeister gegen schlecht ausgerüsteten freerider ? 

aber schönes video.
hätte anders ausgesehen wenn da auch ein mtb -dh - weltmeister drauf gesessen hätte, waren ja nur 1 sec. vorsprung 

und ohne motor erst ...
hatte osternohe heute zu ?


----------



## ride-FX (19. Juni 2010)

ja, war schon bisl unfair. denke nicht das peat oder hill dem irgendwas geschenkt hätten 

der herr stötzer hatte aber schon auch n guten zahn, hätte aber mehr treten können


----------



## heifisch (19. Juni 2010)

> hatte osternohe heute zu ?


Ja, hatte es wegen dem schlechten Wetter. Morgen wird je nach Wetterlage entschieden ob es öffnet. Steht so zumindest auf der Website.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> stunt und trial weltmeister gegen schlecht ausgerüsteten freerider ?
> 
> aber schönes video.
> hätte anders ausgesehen wenn da auch ein mtb -dh - weltmeister drauf gesessen hätte, waren ja nur 1 sec. vorsprung
> ...



Der Herr aus dem Offroadforum ist sich sehr siegessicher...  ich glaub ich muss mal einen eigenen Thread hier im Forum aufmachen und seine Aussagen alle zitieren damit hier alle was zu lachen haben.

Mit Motor würde ich die Klappe halten weil da kanns knapp werden aber ohne Motor .... selten so gut gelacht.


----------



## heifisch (19. Juni 2010)

Wenn er den Motor nicht anmacht müsste er doch eigenlich die Strecke fahren dürfen, somit steht einem Rennen doch nichts im Wege.  Besonders der obere Teils dürfte lustig werden wenn er sich mit den Füßen vorwärts schiebt.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Der Herr aus dem Offroadforum ist sich sehr siegessicher...  ich glaub ich muss mal einen eigenen Thread hier im Forum aufmachen und seine Aussagen alle zitieren damit hier alle was zu lachen haben.


Der Kollege sollte sich einen User in einem Offhirnforum zulegen.  Ohne Motor!!! Dann aber bitte die Freeride runter. Könnte dann unten auf der Wiese bei den Tables interessant werden. "..... und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, steht er da heute noch!"


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2010)

Ampel auf grün ... also los


----------



## heifisch (20. Juni 2010)

> Dann aber bitte die Freeride runter. Könnte dann unten auf der Wiese bei den Tables interessant werden. "..... und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, steht er da heute noch!"


Ne, lieber die DH, da kommt er erst garnicht in den Wald rein.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

Wie ist denn Osternohe nach so viel Regen... recht schlammig oder wie??

Kann man ohne Matschreifen fahren... oder genau gesagt mit Minions?


----------



## heifisch (20. Juni 2010)

Würd mich auch interrisieren, hab zwar Muddy Marys drauf aber jemand anders der mitkommt hat meine ich nur Dirtreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interrisieren, hab zwar Muddy Marys drauf aber jemand anders der mitkommt hat meine ich nur Dirtreifen.


Engl-Deutsch
Dirt = der Dreck 

passt doch!!


----------



## ride-FX (20. Juni 2010)

eher mit richtigen schlammreifen. 
also dhmud 3 oder spikes oder so.

andere reifen setzensich dauerhaft zu.

der schlamm dort ist der reinste gaatsch und kein spaß zum fahrn oder putzen.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juni 2010)

Also war heute 3h da und bin vornehmlich DH und die BlueLine gefahren und meine MM UST haben wunderbar funktioniert, WetScream, Mud3 sind da total übertrieben ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

Ich blieb zuhause, hab mich vormittag nochmal ins Bett geschmissen und nachmittag war ich nun bei ein paar Bekannten und zuvor gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt meinen Freund Luigi besucht... ich hab den noch nie so schnell und laut italienisch reden hören. Auf jeden Fall hat er gleich nen Beruhigungsschnaps ausgegeben


----------



## heifisch (20. Juni 2010)

Heute wars wirklich erstaunlich trocken für den ganzen Regen die letzen Tage. Und Mittags ziemlich leer.


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Heute wars wirklich erstaunlich trocken für den ganzen Regen die letzen Tage. Und Mittags ziemlich leer.



genauso wie am geisskopf heute , hatten alle angst vor dem regenwasser


----------



## dragon-777 (20. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> genauso wie am geisskopf heute , hatten alle angst vor dem regenwasser



Ja, heute gleiches Bild am Ochsenkopf. Dabei waren auch dort top-Bdingungen.


----------



## player599 (23. Juni 2010)

ab heut gibts ne interessengemeinschaft zum bikepark!


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Juni 2010)

na da bin ich doch glatt dabei 
sonntag war übrigens wieder richtig gut, bei gewohnt chilliger atmosphäre, den besten bratwürsten ever und keiner warteschlange am lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (23. Juni 2010)

Auch dabei. 
Es gibt wieder Bratwürsteß Ich musste das letzte mal mit Wienern vorlieb nehmen, Bratwürste waren aus.


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juni 2010)

dabei


----------



## hofschalk (26. Juni 2010)

Wird da morgen zufällig wm-spiel übertragen am Brotzeitplatz


----------



## heifisch (26. Juni 2010)

Willst du Biken oder Fussball schauen? 
Hm, die Idee. Lauter Großbildleinwände neben die Strecke stellen, dann gibts bloß mehr Unfälle.


----------



## hofschalk (26. Juni 2010)

Am liebsten beides. Erst shredden dann aufregen ;-)


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. Juni 2010)

heut wars schee, morgen wirds das hoffentlich auch! :]
und ha, die kennen wir doch oder? Frau Schwemmer! :]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flimslaaxfalera/4722516765/in/set-72157624204245527/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenktchen (27. Juni 2010)

Es sollte öfter Deutschlandspiele geben  Der Park war wunderbar leer... absolut klasse zum Fahren und sehr entspannend... !!!


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Juni 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Es sollte öfter Deutschlandspiele geben  Der Park war wunderbar leer... absolut klasse zum Fahren und sehr entspannend... !!!



Harrharrharr...plötzlich war alles wie leergefegt

Da konnte ich gemütlich ein kleines Filmchen drehen, wie ich mit meinem als Tourenrad genutzten Dreiblattgöppel (mit Klingel), die Fahrwerkstauglichkeit prüfte. War allerdings ziemlich mühsam immer wieder hoch und runter zu laufen, um die Kamera aufzustellen und wieder einzusammeln - drum isser auch angenehm kurz

Zum Schluss ist auch nommal kurz das "Public viewing am Lift" zu sehen. Schade, hätt ich ne Minute später gefilmt, wäre der Torjubel zum 3:1 mit drauf


----------



## player599 (1. Juli 2010)

hat einer von euch heut auf der webcam den mann mit der schaufel gesehn??? sollte der eventuell die bremshubbel weggemacht haben????*freu*


----------



## _evolution_ (1. Juli 2010)

was habt ihr eig alle für probleme mit den bremswellen???
bremsen auf und drüber


----------



## mauwges (2. Juli 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch heut auf der webcam den mann mit der schaufel gesehn??? sollte der eventuell die bremshubbel weggemacht haben????*freu*



Alter!!!
Schaust du den ganzen Tag die Webcam an???


----------



## player599 (2. Juli 2010)

neeeee ich hab einmal draufgeschaut und da war unten ein großer wagen mit vielwen schaufelnd rin und ein männchen das mit irgendetwas schaufelartigem an den steilkurven gewerkelt hat...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Juli 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> was habt ihr eig alle für probleme mit den bremswellen???
> bremsen auf und drüber



nöb, dran vorbei.....

die bremswellen sind immer nur mittig auf ca. 30cm breite, links und rechts davon ist immer wellenfrei - und wenns ab und zu rumpelt is das doch auch ganz nett....


----------



## Tabibuschua (10. Juli 2010)

fährt jemand heut/morgen bei der perversen Hitze? :] Ich bin evtl. am Start


----------



## sniper4076 (10. Juli 2010)

ja morgen sinn ma draußen


----------



## KonaRider1 (10. Juli 2010)

Morgen komm ich mit Bruder und Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenktchen (14. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

hab ma ne Frage in die Runde,...

Ich suche nen *recht einfaches* Bike für die Stadt mit dem ich aber auch  ma leichte Touren im Wald (auf Wegen, wenig Wurzeln!!!) fahren kann... Will damit zur Arbeit fahren  und mal abends oder WEs kleine Runden drehen können (Ma bissi was  ausserhalb des Bikeparks machen *g)

Habt ihr Tipps, Ideen oder sogar Angebote?!  
Ich hab im besten Falle 200 EUR auffer Kante, mehr solls net werden, bin  für Neues wie Gebrauchtes zu haben 

Grüßle,
mary


----------



## player599 (14. Juli 2010)

mit 200â¬ komste nich sehr weit wennste auf 500 hoch gehst gbits schon anfÃ¤nger MTB, halt die biligsten hardtails die nich nach der ersten wurzel zerbrechen... such wenn dann nach gebrauchten bikes im bikemarkt.


----------



## LoonyG (14. Juli 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hab ma ne Frage in die Runde,...
> 
> ...



moin

wie gross bist Du? evtl hab ich ein gebrauchtes Crossrad....

greetz


----------



## puenktchen (14. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

bin 1,65 "groß"


----------



## LoonyG (14. Juli 2010)

puenktchen schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin 1,65 "groß"



schaaad, Bike is leider zu gross, tja mei

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## zuspät (14. Juli 2010)

in nbg:
stadler hat gebrauchte 
am rennweg is auch ein laden der gebrauchte sachen kauft und verkauft

hier im bikemarkt mal stöbern


----------



## ecbguerilla (14. Juli 2010)

Für die Stadt, bzw. Arbeit würde ich ein Fahrrad vom Rot Kreuz kaufen, 50 Euro!


----------



## zuspät (14. Juli 2010)

ich gebs ja zu, an meiner fahrtechnik UND an meiner aufnahmetechnik muss ich noch üben
trotzdem pics vom sonntag, schön wars


----------



## zuspät (14. Juli 2010)

noch paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (14. Juli 2010)

ach ma so als anmerkung einige kennen ja mein kona es steht jetzt zum verkauf  macht ma angebote!

lg


----------



## ride-FX (14. Juli 2010)

YT passt aber gar net zu dir. fänd OT passender


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Damn, falscher Thread.


----------



## Onoey (15. Juli 2010)

seh ich genauso!


----------



## schrott rider (15. Juli 2010)

Hier hab ich mal einen Bilderthread für Osternohe erstellt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3048


----------



## sniper4076 (16. Juli 2010)

wer isn morgen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrott rider (17. Juli 2010)

ich bin heute und morgen da


----------



## TiSpOkEs (18. Juli 2010)

wie sieht nan der Freeride aus? Sehr matschig oder alles schon weggetrocknet? Kein Bock auf nasse Shores


----------



## sniper4076 (18. Juli 2010)

War geil heut vom Boden im der früh noch nass aber ab Mittag perfekt


----------



## ghost-rider07 (18. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs, 
Ja der tag war heut echt geil, bodenverhältnisse perfekt!! 
alles war guut bis wir zusammen gepackt haben... 
Da habe ich Dummerweise meine five ten schuhe und meine oneal knieschoner (so dirtschoner) liegen lassen das war so kurz vor 6 viel war nich mehr los!!!
Bin danach auch nochmal hingefahrn als ich es gemerkt habe! Doch leider wahrn sie weg -.- 
Nun die frage hat sie jemand von euch evt. gehsen oder vielleicht auch mitgenommen?? 
Oder weiß jemand was??? 
währe total toll undn finder lohn würde es natürlich auch geben 

bis dahin viele spääßé


----------



## Kona94 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass sie irgendjemand "eingesteckt" hat !
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Bikepark Osternohe Personal die irgendwo zu seite gelegt hat bzw. ins hüttle reingestellt haben weil sie der meinung waren, dass es jemand vergessen hat  
War bei mir auch schonmal so hab da meinen Helm vergessen, hab dort angerufn und siehe da sie haben ihn drausen unter einer Bank gefunden und haben ihn vorsichtshalber reingestellt ( erst nachdem alle weg waren ) 
ruf doch einfach mal an !

liebe grüße, 

chriss


----------



## ghost-rider07 (23. Juli 2010)

Hab grad mit'm Lift personal gesprochen, und abgegeben wurden sie auch nicht -.- 
naja kann man nix machen!!


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juli 2010)

mit hat jremand auch einen einzelnen handschuh PINK geklaut , ist aus dem lift gefallen , nachher weg 
naja. so ist das leben


----------



## ghost-rider07 (23. Juli 2010)

jeb  irgendjemand wird schon sein spaß haben mit den gammeligen schuhe  
ärgern tun mich eig. nur die Knieschoner weil die noch ziemlich neu wahren! 
Die schuhe warn schon gut runtergeranzt... 
sind hal wieder 150 euro die ich auch anders investieren hätte können..
naja etz is passiert!! 
an den Finder viel spaß damit!!!


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

Hattest ja wenigstens ein Schuhdeo mit liegen lassen können . Aber sry versteh solche Leute nich die sowas mit einpacken müssen. Wenn ihnen es Geld für Kniesch. und Schuhe fehlen sollen se schwimmprofi werden da braucht ma nur ne Buchse ^^


----------



## player599 (23. Juli 2010)

also, wenn ich einen mit gammeligen 5/10 schuhen und oneal schonern seh, wisst ihr was ihm passiert^^ ist aber echt bitter sich aus versehen liegen gelassene schuhe einfach mtizunehmen, nur wiel man selbst zu geizig ist sich welche zu kaufen.. kauf dir als nÃ¤chstes lieber VANS, sind billiger, bieten den gleichen grip und kosten nur ca. 50â¬... das kann man eventuell grad noch verkraften..
trotzdem schei55e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

Na aber sind doch keine 5/10 sondern nur vans . Manche Leute haben's halt nötig  ich nehm mal Salz und Pfeffer mit dann kannst es ihm essen lassen dann schmeckts nich so nach Käse


----------



## Mösen (23. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn hier lokal und kann mir morgen bzw. am sonntag einen kleinen kommentar zur strecken beschaffenheit da lassen? 

werde irgend welche northshore elemente gesperrt wenn es nass ist?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2010)

So gesehen wird schon was gesperrt: der Lift läuft bei schlechtem Wetter einfach nicht. Sollte der Lift laufen, kannst du prinzipell alles fahren, ob's so geschickt ist, das auch zu machen, ist eine andere Frage  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Mösen (23. Juli 2010)

genau darum geht es mir ja, ich will dann schon den ganzen park nutzen können und mich nicht in jeder 2 kurve aufs maul packen. 

will halt die 200km nicht um sonst fahren.
bist du lokal vor ort?


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

ja sind wir  die strecke ansich ist fahrbar solang der lift läuft musst dir halt mal vorsichtshalber wets einpacken aber dann gehts auf jedenfall! solang du fahren kannst gehts auch im nassen recht gut 
nasses holz is halt wieder so ne sache weißt ja selber!
 lg


----------



## Mösen (23. Juli 2010)

sauber! ich denke sonntag werde ich mal rum kommen. soll ja ab morgen schon bissel schöner werden und sonntag dann wieder super!


----------



## sniper4076 (23. Juli 2010)

bin sonntag auch am start! musst ma schauen grüner helm monstertriko und ein YT tues unterm arsch  see you on track


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Juli 2010)

naja, heute war eigentlich alles geboten von staub bis modder sehr geil fast niemand da und den ganzen park für sich...

kauf lieber schuhe von deichmann hahahahah - bullshit bei einschlägigen online-Versendern kosten 5 10 das gleiche wie vans.... aber immer noch kein Grund einfach das zeug von anderen mitzunehmen selbst bei einem handschuh!


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2010)

naja also 5tens kann man wohl definitiv nicht mit irgendeinem anderen schuh vergleichen ausser den 5ten halbschuhn 

fahrt halt shimano dx schuhe. die schaun cool aus. und mit cleats bzw. klickies hast gleich noch mehr schub nach vorn. 

spaß beiseite jedem das seine. aber bike zeugs KLAUEN geht mal gar nicht.

das is ja fast so wie von einem verunfallten das bike mitzunehmen, weils halt noch da liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mösen (24. Juli 2010)

@keinNAMEfrei  was du warst heute fahren? hast du geschoben?
der lift war doch laut webcam und homepage zu oder net

also kann man morgen ganz gut heitzen... sehr gute


----------



## dragon-777 (24. Juli 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> naja, heute war eigentlich alles geboten von staub bis modder sehr geil fast niemand da und den ganzen park für sich...



Denke mal, er war am Freitag dort, oder?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Juli 2010)

ja, sry ich hab zwar heute gschrieben, dass ich heute war - jedoch um kurz nach 2 AM...

und ich war auch nicht nachts fahren.... - nur falls hier jemand auf solche ideen kommen sollte. also ja ich war am FREITAG


----------



## Spankjunky (25. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
wollt fragen wer heute alles am Start ist?


----------



## ghost-rider07 (25. Juli 2010)

ich und paar kumplz sinn heute untn!! vielleicht seh ich ja jemanden mit seinen "neuen-meinen" schuhen ^^ und knieschonern !!


----------



## freefalling (26. Juli 2010)

So, Leute!

Ich hab Gestern auch endlich meinen allerersten Bikepark-Einsatz in Osternohe erfolgreich über die Bühne gebracht. 

Ich bin wirklich sehr begeistert von diesem kleinen aber sehr feinen Bikepark. Nette Leute, sehr relaxte Atmosphäre, coole Strecken, alles Tiptop! Mein Kompliment ans Team!  

Leider hinken meine Freeride-Skills meiner Begeisterung noch sehr weit hinterher, hab mich auf den Abfahrten angestellt wie der letzte Vollhorst.  Aber da muss ich als Rookie wohl einfach durch.  Sorry an alle vor denen ich auf'm Trail rumgeeiert bin, das wird besser, versprochen!  

Ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt öfter in Osternohe vertreten sein, schon alleine um meine Fahrtechnik auf ein Level zu bringen welches man nicht mehr als "peinlich" bezeichen muss...  


Cheers 'n Beers,
SteVe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-rider07 (26. Juli 2010)

danke nochmal an santacruzer, der mir meine Schuhe und Knieschoner lettzte woche auf seite gelegt hat!!


----------



## sniper4076 (26. Juli 2010)

He free wennst ma Hilfe oder irgendwas brauchst einfach anlabern wenn ich kann helf ich gern.  Han immer nen grünen Helm auf Monster tricko mit Name hinten drauf und grüne tld Tarn Hose kaum zu übersehen 

lg


----------



## freefalling (27. Juli 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> He free wennst ma Hilfe oder irgendwas brauchst einfach anlabern wenn ich kann helf ich gern.  Han immer nen grünen Helm auf Monster tricko mit Name hinten drauf und grüne tld Tarn Hose kaum zu übersehen
> 
> lg


 
Hey, thanks!!! 

Ich werde bei Bedarf gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück greifen. Hab zum Beispiel immernoch nicht mein ideales Dämpfer-Setup gefunden, wenn's schnell und ruppig wird bockt die Kiste wie ne alte Bergziege.  Anfängerprobleme, eben... 

Und Du bist tatsächlich nicht zu übersehen, hab Dich mit Deinem Outfit am Sonntag schon bemerkt. 

Na denn, bis die Tage! 
CYA, SteVe


----------



## Smourock17 (27. Juli 2010)

Ohhhh weh. Im Anflug geistiger Umnachtug habe ich mein Vorderrad liegenlassen!!

Ort: die Asphalt-Seitenstraße auf Lifthöhe (hangaufwärts nach Links, 100m rein auf der linken Straßenseite)
Nabe: Specialized
Felge: DTSwiss 
Reifen: Intense Intruder FRO

Maaan könnt ich mir in Arsch beissen!! Am Freitag soll´s losgehen zum Downhillurlaub nach Frankreich, etz is des Rad weg... ARRRGHS!

Hat´s einer gefunden? Finderlohn gäb´s natürlich!


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2010)

nicht wirklich?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2010)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Ohhhh weh. Im Anflug geistiger Umnachtug habe ich mein Vorderrad liegenlassen!!
> 
> Ort: die Asphalt-Seitenstraße auf Lifthöhe (hangaufwärts nach Links, 100m rein auf der linken Straßenseite)
> Nabe: Specialized
> ...



Ja wie bist du denn drauf? Paar Tabletten vom Jan genommen??

Häuft sich in O-nohe in letzter Zeit. Wenn man regelmäßig dort ist kann man sich glaube ich ein gutes Rad mit entsprechender Ausrüstung aufbauen bei dem was alles so vergessen wird!
Aber dein abge****tes Laufrad nimmt bestimmt keiner mit. Taucht schon wieder auf. Musst halt nen Frosch küssen, dann klappts schon! 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juli 2010)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Ohhhh weh. Im Anflug geistiger Umnachtug habe ich mein Vorderrad liegenlassen!!
> 
> Ort: die Asphalt-Seitenstraße auf Lifthöhe (hangaufwärts nach Links, 100m rein auf der linken Straßenseite)
> Nabe: Specialized
> ...



oh Dude ... was machst Du denn ... 
die wird die Dame des Hauses nicht erfreut sein wenns nicht in Urlaub geht ...


----------



## puenktchen (30. Juli 2010)

Mal Werbung in eigener Sache:

Bitte voted für mich!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475206


Lieben Dank!

p.s.: an die Männerwelt, es geht ums Design, nicht darum, ob ihr das tragen könnt *schmunzel*... Mehr Bikeklamotten für Mädels!


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen gehts endlich mal wieder hin 
Freu mich schon.

@Puenktchen: Schaut gut aus, aber ist wohl nix für mich


----------



## puenktchen (30. Juli 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Morgen gehts endlich mal wieder hin
> Freu mich schon.
> 
> @Puenktchen: Schaut gut aus, aber ist wohl nix für mich



Danke 
Denken die meisten Männer, verständlich 
Aber das is ja grad mein Problem :/ Weil kaum einer nach Design schaut, sondern nur auf "bin nen kerl, also nich voten" 
hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (1. August 2010)

Bitte 
Männer halt


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. August 2010)

Am Donnerstag und Freitag soll es ziemlich regnen laut Vorhersage.... wie sind die Chancen das am Sonntag auf ist?


----------



## dragon-777 (4. August 2010)

Ich spekuliere auf Samstag und Sonntag:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0009569


----------



## z3ro (4. August 2010)

evtl auch sonntag am start ......war letzten sonntag und da wars mitm wetter echt gut ...


----------



## Mösen (6. August 2010)

Hallo, ich brauche mal nen streckenbricht für morgen fürh!

ist der bikepark befahrbar? würde gerne runter düsen nur macht mir der regen bissel sorgen nicht das es vor matsch unfahrbar ist! 

DANKE! 

micha


----------



## danibmx (6. August 2010)

warten wir mal ab, ob sie morgen überhaupt aufmachen können..

wenn der Park offen haben sollte, dann geht es ab Mittags erfahrungsgemäß ganz gut. Morgens ist das Northshore-Zeugs noch nass, da ist wenig Spass zu erwarten..

Ich werde Mittags draussen sein und mal vorsichtshalber gekürzte Wetscreams ins Auto legen, für alle Fälle;-)

Hoffe es holft dir bei deiner Entscheidung

Cheerio


----------



## Mösen (6. August 2010)

na wenn du sagst ab mittag geht es hilft mir das viel   will unbedingt fahren!  woher sehr ich ob er auf hat? früh auf der homepage?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2010)

Ich hoffe das am Sonntag auf ist nach den geschätzten 40 Stunden Dauerregen. Morgen soll es ja nur noch in der Früh regnen....


----------



## danibmx (7. August 2010)

sieht man an der Ampel auf der Homepage des Bikeparks, rechts oben.

Heute ist noch übrigens zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (7. August 2010)

Wahh ich will morgen auch kommen  Mal hoffen dass es heute weng trocknet ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2010)

Ich habe gerade auf der Bikeparkhomepage gelesen das auch am Sonntag geschlossen sein wird. So ein Mist... da arbeite ich 10 KM neben dem Park und könnt Arbeit + Freizeit super verbinden und dann ist zu....

Mist verreckter !!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. August 2010)

ja mei doch oko......


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2010)

Gibt es in der Nähe von Hersbruck auch irgendwas zum fahren??  Ob ich bis zum OKO hochgondel weis ich nicht. Ich werd mal im Freundeskreis rumtelefonieren was da am Sonntag geht.


----------



## dragon-777 (7. August 2010)

Sonntag geschlossen? :kotz:


----------



## mac960 (8. August 2010)

FR/SA/SO geschlossen!​ 


 Die Strecken sind nicht befahrbar!​ 



*Öffnungszeiten:*

*Die am  Montag begonnenen Baggerarbeiten im Bikepark konnten wegen des heftigen  Regens nicht abgeschlossen werden, deshalb muß der Bikepark leider auch  am Sonntag noch geschlossen bleiben!*
**


*bleibt wohl nur noch der gute alte BUCK ;-)
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Vegas- (8. August 2010)

nja dann nächstes we halt wieder 
bin mal gespannt was se hinbaggern^^


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2010)

Tja das war dann dummes Schicksal... bin um 1 Uhr aus Schnaittach heim gefahren, kein Osternohe...


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

Was wird den da gebaggert? weiß da jemand etwas, die könnten ja auch ein bißchen die bremswellen raus machen, nicht ganz aber bissl weil die schon recht heftig an manchen stellen sind.


----------



## Priest0r (9. August 2010)

KonaJumper schrieb:


> Was wird den da gebaggert? weiß da jemand etwas, die könnten ja auch ein bißchen die bremswellen raus machen, nicht ganz aber bissl weil die schon recht heftig an manchen stellen sind.



wen?
in Osternohe gibts keine Bremswellen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2010)

habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?


----------



## teatimetom (9. August 2010)

schickes foto. 
eine bremswele weiss ich schon in osternohe


----------



## JansonJanson (9. August 2010)

ich hol mir schon mal Popcorn ...


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ Gibts keine!!
Wenn du meinst, du hast recht und ich meine ruhe


----------



## -Snyp- (9. August 2010)

Also keine Ahnung wie man sich ein Fully kaufen und dann über Bremswellen in eine BIKEPARK rumjammern kann. 

Bitte kauft euch ein Rennrad und geht auf dem Asphalt fahren!


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Es gibt auch HT-Fahrer die im Bikepark unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

und das geht sogar sehr gut


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

ja es geht natürlich aber an manchen stellen sind schon herb, beschwere mich ja nicht, und da waren mehrere die das vorort schon gesagt haben.


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

so schlimm fand ichs mitm hardtail nicht


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Wozu hast du denn dann dein Voltage FR?


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

darum sag ich ja es geht schon, man merkt halt das der original nicht so gut auf so was anspricht, von daher merke ich das noch mehr, und mit meinem kona hardtail war ich auch schon dieses jahr schon dort.


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

fahr mal in anderen bikeparks, dagegen ist osternohe alles andere als ruppig


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

*unterschreib*
Bis auf die 4x Strecke in B-mais war bisher alles deutlich ruppiger an Bikeparks, was ich gefahren bin.


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

war bis jetzt nur osternohe will aber dieses jahr noch geißkopf, bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)

geißkopf geht auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. August 2010)

stimmt die könnten sie mal raus machen und den einen stein wo man dann plötzlich während der fahrt noch überlegen muss wie man da vorbei kommt(was denken die eigendlich???)

ach und das eine Blatt auf den baum das immer so im wind wackelt des irritiert doch voll da kann ich mich immer gar nicht auf die BREMSWELLEN konzentrieren.....

zu allem überfluss sind in letzter zeit auch immer die strecken so nass - da könnten sie auch mal was dran ändern statt den  lift zu schließen... muss man denen eigentlich alles sagen???


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. August 2010)

zum glück gibt dort keiner was drauf was die pussys hier alles für´n bullshit schreiben...


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

oh sorry MISTER VOLLPROFI, es ist ja jeder so gut wie du!!!


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Du hast die ganzen Rampen vergessen, die da stehen. Wenn man da drüber fährt, fliegt man immer durch die Luft.


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Ganz nebenbei, wenn du Osternohe nicht schaffst versuch erstmal Osternohe besser runter zu kommen bevor du in B-mais mehr fährst, als die 4x und und Dualslalomstrecken.
Onohe ist nun wirklich nicht schwer, bis auf ein paar Stellen könne man auch mit nem Cross ganz easy runter rollen.


----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2010)

es hat keiner davon geredet das ich da irgendwelche probleme hab, wollte ja nur sagen das die bremswellen grob sind aber das da gleich welche ausrasten und fast einen herzinfakt bekommen verstehe ich nicht????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Hä, also die Bremswellen sind nun wirklich nicht grob. Da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber.
Dass du mit deinen 180mm FW da nicht drüber kommst, oder es unangenehm findest kann ich nicht verstehen. Wenn du mit deinem HT da bist versteh ich es ebenso wenig, da auch Leute mit nem Dirtbike nicht meckern.
Es ist keiner ausgeraste, geschweige denn hat jemand einen Herzinfakt bekommen.
Ach, dich haben wir vergessen:


> oh sorry MISTER VOLLPROFI, es ist ja jeder so gut wie du!!!


----------



## dragon-777 (9. August 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?



Doch, ich will wissen, was sie nun wirklich gebaggert haben.


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Die Bremswellen weg. 
Wer will noch Popcorn?


----------



## dragon-777 (9. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Die Bremswellen weg.
> Wer will noch Popcorn?



Uhh, nicht das sie mit dem Bagger Spuren gemacht haben, die dann noch ruppiger sind als die nahezu alpinen Bremswellen.


----------



## deorsum (9. August 2010)




----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)

Das wäre echt fatal. Dann könnte man nur noch runter schieben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Das wäre echt fatal. Dann könnte man nur noch runter schieben.



stimmt, das ist dann auch besser. Am Ende verstecken sich noch Wildschweine oder Rehe in den Bremswellen und erschrecken einen, wenn man zu nahe kommt  


hier macht selbst das trollen keinen Spass mehr, es reicht das Wort "Bremswelle" in den Thread zu werfen und schon gibts zig Seiten Diskussionen, das ist alles viel zu leicht


----------



## heifisch (9. August 2010)




----------



## Voltage_FR (9. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, wenn du Osternohe nicht schaffst versuch erstmal Osternohe besser runter zu kommen bevor du in B-mais mehr fährst, als die 4x und und Dualslalomstrecken.
> Onohe ist nun wirklich nicht schwer, bis auf ein paar Stellen könne man auch mit nem Cross ganz easy runter rollen.




Unterschreib ich so sofort.
Osternohe ist verglichen mit B-Mais glatt wie ein Babypopo (wenige Stellen ausgenommen)


----------



## Saddamchen (10. August 2010)

War vor zwei Wochen wieder eine Woche in PDS. Da bekommt der Begriff Bremswellen(Löcher) eine völlig neue Dimension!
Werde das nächste mal wohl erst mit HT und Starrgabel in O-nohe fahren obwohl mein Erstzdämpfer schon da ist um mich langsam wieder an die Komfortstrecken zu gewöhnen Nicht das ich einen Durchschüttelentzugschock erleide!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (10. August 2010)




----------



## Priest0r (10. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War vor zwei Wochen wieder eine Woche in PDS. Da bekommt der Begriff Bremswellen(Löcher) eine völlig neue Dimension!
> Werde das nächste mal wohl erst mit HT und Starrgabel in O-nohe fahren obwohl mein Erstzdämpfer schon da ist um mich langsam wieder an die Komfortstrecken zu gewöhnen Nicht das ich einen Durchschüttelentzugschock erleide!!!



nach PdS ist der Ochsenkopf das einzige was noch etwas Spaß macht
Bremswellen gibts im übrigen weder dort noch in Bmais


----------



## heifisch (10. August 2010)

Ist PDS wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Priest0r (10. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ist PDS wirklich so schlimm?



Nein, aber in PdS gibts Bremswellen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. August 2010)

Ach geh - dieses Jahr waren doch fast keine Bremswellen in PdS!!

Die wenigen die waren konnt man auch umfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2010)

Ab ins Bett mit dir...

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ach geh - dieses Jahr waren doch fast keine Bremswellen in PdS!!
> 
> Die wenigen die waren konnt man auch umfahren





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ab ins Bett mit dir...
> 
> G.



3:22Uhr , 4.17Uhr??????
Schlafstörungen oder Sch....eiß Job?


----------



## B3ppo (11. August 2010)

Senile Bettflucht ?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 3:22Uhr , 4.17Uhr??????
> Schlafstörungen oder Sch....eiß Job?



Zwietes

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zwietes
> 
> G.


Wobei das dann ja eigentlich auch eine Schlafstörung ist!!!:kotz:


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. August 2010)

wird das hier n Chatthread?
Wie schauts am WE aus? Hab gelesen es soll die Tage vorher derb schiffen, wird wohl wieder nix mit Onohe am WE oder? Und was stand da wegen Baggerarbeiten auf der HP? Nur Streckenausbesserung oder wurde was neues gemacht?


----------



## Saddamchen (11. August 2010)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> oder wurde was neues gemacht?


...Vielleicht neue Bremswellen????
Wenn es morgen und Freitag wieder den ganzen Tag pisst kannst du das WE wieder vergessen!!


----------



## sniper4076 (11. August 2010)

weicheier echt regen is geil am woend war 24 std downhill und da hats den ganzen samstag gepisst und es war nur noch geil zu fahren echt  alles schönwetter fahrer hier^^


----------



## heifisch (11. August 2010)

Das wohl kaum das Problem, aber der Lift ist zu wenn die Strecke zu nass ist.
Neben dem Problem, dass ich grad kein Bike hab.


----------



## sniper4076 (11. August 2010)

ja da hast wohl recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. August 2010)

als unterschied dazu gibts aber in osternohe die strecken haupsächlich im dichten wald und vor allem auf der DH sieht man nicht mehr viel wenns regnet/dunkle regenwolken drüber hängen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 3:22Uhr , 4.17Uhr??????
> Schlafstörungen oder Sch....eiß Job?




Schöner Job würde ich sagen! Gestern Konzert Monika Gruber, morgen Konzert Martina Schwarzmann usw.


----------



## mauwges (12. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wer meint er hat alles unter Kontrolle der fährt nicht schnell genug!



 Traumhafte Aussage. Die muss ich mir merken!

Wetter soll am WE ja besser werden - hoffentich reichts zumindest fürn Sonntag.
Mal sehen wie lange mein Hinterrad diesmal durchhhält bevor es sich wieder ausspeicht...


----------



## ride-FX (12. August 2010)

bei dem boden der dir bevorsteht hält dein hr sicher...


----------



## ride-FX (12. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> weicheier echt regen is geil am woend war 24 std downhill und da hats den ganzen samstag gepisst und es war nur noch geil zu fahren echt  alles schönwetter fahrer hier^^


naja, is aber auch a unterschied obst dann nass noch mim schlepper auf fährst oder mitta gondel und 2 batschnassen vollgatschtn brüdern...


----------



## -Vegas- (12. August 2010)

egal ob nass oder nich wenn der lift offen is werden die bremswellen wieder glattgebremst XD


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> alles schönwetter fahrer hier^^



Jaja... Leider hab ich kein Foto zur Hand wie ich vor 6 Stunden ausgesehen hab aber es war nach mehreren heftigen Regengüssen und ca. 15cm tiefen flüssigen Schlammspurrillen kein schöner Anblick.


----------



## sniper4076 (13. August 2010)

schau ma in mein album unter 4 24 std semmering schlimmer gehts fast nicht


----------



## Priest0r (13. August 2010)

die älteren leute streiten sich auch immer wer bisher die schlimmsten krankheiten etc. hatte


----------



## LoonyG (13. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> schau ma in mein album unter 4 24 std semmering schlimmer gehts fast nicht



zustim, war auch dabei, das war die Schlammhölle pur, aber geil wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. August 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> die älteren leute streiten sich auch immer wer bisher die schlimmsten krankheiten etc. hatte


----------



## ecbguerilla (13. August 2010)

Vielleicht könnte die Betreiber mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag/ Abend aufmachen. Jedes Wochenende schlechtes Wetter. Ich denke ein paar würden auch mal unter der Woche nach Onohe fahren, wenn das Wetter passt!


----------



## fin3st (13. August 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte die Betreiber mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag/ Abend aufmachen. Jedes Wochenende schlechtes Wetter. Ich denke ein paar würden auch mal unter der Woche nach Onohe fahren, wenn das Wetter passt!



wär auch dafür


----------



## -Vegas- (13. August 2010)

nja der unter der woche muss man halt für gewöhnlich arbeiten^^

Morgen is zu  wer fährt mit nach Bischofsmais oder Winterberg?^^


----------



## S*P*J (14. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> schau ma in mein album unter 4 24 std semmering schlimmer gehts fast nicht



Merke, schlimmer geht immer!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> schau ma in mein album unter 4 24 std semmering schlimmer gehts fast nicht



Falls Du in diesem Beitrag mich ansprichst so lade ich Dich gern mal ein um Dir zu zeigen welchen Zustand ich als schlimm bezeichne.

Wenn ich Deine Fotos ansehe so haben wir eine relativ stark voneinander abweichende Auslegung dieses Wortes....


Das Foto hier ist nicht recht schlimm laut meiner Definition... das geht noch viel krasser.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/132234


----------



## ride-FX (14. August 2010)

kinder....

naja ansich war der gatsch a 24er net so schlimm.

es war nur schlimm das man sich permanent drin suhlen musste..

daher...


----------



## mauwges (14. August 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mir hier schon Kerle im Schlamm ansehen...
Wären wenigstens T***en dabeigewesen 

Onohe hat heute wieder zu - verdammt! Dabei würds Nachmittag sicher gehen.


----------



## sniper4076 (14. August 2010)

@ pyro geil des angebot nehm ich gerne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. August 2010)

Leute morgen ist vieleicht auf, wenn es nicht mehr regnet.
Also ab und zu mal auf die Homepage gehen und auf die Ampel schauen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. August 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> @ pyro geil des angebot nehm ich gerne an



Aber nicht falsch verstehen... ich hab nicht geschrieben Du darfst fahren


----------



## -Vegas- (15. August 2010)

morgens- grüne ampel - hingefahren - und es war zu ....


----------



## dragon-777 (15. August 2010)

-Vegas- schrieb:


> morgens- grüne ampel - hingefahren - und es war zu ....



Jep, war auch schon beim Packen, dann hat es hier aber noch mal geregnet und siehe da: Rote Ampel. Trotzdem etwas unglückliche Rumschalterei mit der Ampel...


----------



## ride-FX (15. August 2010)

super. kollegen von mir sind heut auch rausgefahrn...


----------



## Kona94 (15. August 2010)

Bei mir das gleiche!
Um 9 Uhr war die Ampel noch auf grün gestanden.
Wir kommen an und es fängt an zu regnen, sehr sehr ärgerlich !
Nächste Woche werde ich aber nochmal vorbeischauen !


Jetzt ist das Wetter bei uns und in Osternohe ( was ich so von den Webcambildern erkennen kann ) herrlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Vegas- (15. August 2010)

ja shid - egal mal hoffen das nächstes we besser wird und onohe offen hat - wenn nich wird gkopf gefahren - von nürnberg aus- hätte noch plätze frei...


----------



## biker-wug (15. August 2010)

HI Leute,

mal ne Frage an die Osternohe Kenner, ich war noch nie in einem Bikepark, hab da null Erfahrung. Fahr bis jetzt Tour, All Mountain, Enduro, oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag. Fahr eigentlich alles, Gardasee Skull, 601er, Touren, Sprünge bis zu nem Meter auch kein Problem.

Ist da Osternohe was für mich, oder ist der zu heftig, so das ich kaum was fahren kann.

Will nicht hinfahren, sind doch über 100km, und dann kann ich nix fahren.

Hoffe es kann mir wer nen Tipp dafür geben.

Ciao


----------



## tiss79 (15. August 2010)

Schau dir Osternohe ruhig an. Da wird sicher was für dich dabei sein. Sogar genug, man kann sich eigentlich an alles rantasten, gibt große Sachen, kleine Sachen und mittlere . Das Osternohe zu heftig für jemanden ist, bezweifele ich. 

Gruß


----------



## Kona94 (15. August 2010)

Du kannst da mit Sicherheit fahren ! 
Außerdem gibt es überall die Chickenways wo mann natürlich Sprünge umfahren kann !
Es gibt zum Beispiel die Blueline da fährste dann Anlieger --> also nich so Sprunglastig !
In der Freeride sind auch Paar kleinere " sprünge " unter einen Meter dabei aber auch größere, z.B der CB-Gap der ist eher für geübtere Fahrer geeignet, sowie Wallrides und weitere größere Gaps. ( aber des siehst du ja dann selber) 

Natürlich gibts in Osternohe auch viele Northshores die auch wirklich viel Spaß machen...

Also 100km sind ja nich so viel, das wird sich auf jeden fall lohnen !

Schau dir doch mal bei youtube ein paar videos an ! 

Chriss


----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2010)

Hi,

danke schonmal für die Infos, klingt ja schonmal net schlecht.

Videos hab ich mir schon ein paar angesehen, gerade dass hat mich unsicher gemacht, es filmen halt wenig die Blueline, meist die eher krasseren Sachen.

Seh schon, sowie ich ein Wochenende nicht arbeiten muss, fahr ich mal nach osternohe.

noch ne Frage, ich hab nen normalen Giro helm und Knie Schienbeinprotektoren, kann man sich da was leihen??


----------



## heifisch (16. August 2010)

Jap, unten an der Liftstation kann man sich Jacke, Fullface, Handschuhe  und  Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren ausleihen. Nur Bike haben die nicht.


----------



## zuspät (16. August 2010)

bin auch mehr von der hauptsacheheilrunterkommenfraktion irgendwie ohne grosses springen etc. und des geht in osternohe ohne probleme. keine panik, mehr angst hab ich vom liftfahren 

wenn du hart im nehmen bist, kannst dir mal mein video geben (seeeeehr schlechte quali ) aber die blue line is auch drauf


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke schonmal für die Infos, klingt ja schonmal net schlecht.
> 
> ...



Kleb dir evtl. deine Sattelstütze ab...oder kleb die ein Stück Schlauch rum.
Also wenn du eine Syntace Carbon fährst (bei deinem Rad ja wahrscheinlich ) Weil der Lifthalter scheuert natürlich etwas...besonders wenn er schmutzig ist.

G.


----------



## sniper4076 (16. August 2010)

es klebeband auf der rechten oberseite vom lenker habt ihr vergessen da kommt ab und zu die liftstange hin kann man kratzer mit klebeband super vermeiden  
und ansonsten ja onohe is auf jedenfall anfäger freundlich nur zu empfehlen kannst abfahrten üben und anlieger usw also super zum ranntasten ^^

lg sascha


----------



## biker-wug (17. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kleb dir evtl. deine Sattelstütze ab...oder kleb die ein Stück Schlauch rum.
> Also wenn du eine Syntace Carbon fährst (bei deinem Rad ja wahrscheinlich ) Weil der Lifthalter scheuert natürlich etwas...besonders wenn er schmutzig ist.
> 
> G.



Fahr ne Kind Shock I950, die mach ich vorm Besuch besser raus und die P6 rein, oder?

Ist übrigens ne Alu P6, also net so empfindlich!!

An alle die anderen, danke für die Infos, leider wird es vor Mitte September schonmal definitiv nix mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (17. August 2010)

Richtig der Tipp mit dem abkleben ist echt gut. Vorallem am Lenker. Hab ich auch immer wieder vorgehabt, nur immer wieder vergessen, bisher . Die Kindshok würde ich auch rausmachen. Das handhabe ich auch so. Im Park brauchst Du sie eh nicht. Ich hab meine alte Easton stütze dafür noch mit einem alten Sattel versehen und so kann ich es dan ruckzuck umstecken. Das war auch einer der Gründe warum ich die KS ohne Remote wollte.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

Stimmt Lenker hab ich vergessen...fürs Steilstück...wobei es bei mir auf dem Bremshebel aufgelegen ist

@Biker-Wug: KS auf jedenfall raus, sonst ist die Beschichtung abgescheuert. An der P6 wirds die halt die Eloxalschicht abscheuern (ist aber alles net so schlimm wies sichs jetzt anhört )

G.


----------



## sniper4076 (17. August 2010)

des problem mit dem lenker hab ich nimma weil der bock vorne so tief ist (lenker vorbau) das keine stange mehr hinnkommt ! aber den schicken streifen vom bügel kenn ich noch von meinem alten bike des war nich so tief ^^

lg


----------



## Tabibuschua (17. August 2010)

Ich hab mir sowohl um Sattelstütze als auch vorn rechts am Lenker nen  alten Schlauch drumgemacht. Seither nie wieder ausm Lieft geflogen und  kein Gekratze am Lenker 
Osternohe is wirklich für jedermann fahrbar, mach dir keine großen Gedanken, einfach runter! :]


----------



## Principiante (18. August 2010)

Hi!
 Also ich war jetzt schon 3 mal dort und finde den Park auch echt gut.
Die Leute dort sind voll nett und sehr hilfsbereit, damit meine ich alle, auch die Biker!
Mich hats' 2 mal geschmissen und sofort war jemand zur Stelle.

Natürlich war das letzte WE verregnet und zu, dass ist für jemanden aus Berlin schon hart. Hab extra eine lange Woche dort verbracht mit 2 WE, damit ich da fahren kann.
Nun, egal.
Zum Glück ist die Fränkische Schweiz an sich schon ein traumhaftes Bikegebiet.

Was ich aber sagen muss, für einen absoluten Anfänger gibt es schon recht schwierige Passagen in Osternohe. Vor allem, wenn es so ausgewaschen ist und viele Bodenwellen vorhanden sind.
Klar kann man einiges umfahren, aber das letzte Stück zum Beispiel hat es in sich. Und du musst da runter, oder fährst ganz außenrum über die Wiese..._peinlich_...
Klar, für Euch ist das lachhaft, aber ich bin auch nicht son' Crack und musste da ganz schön schwitzen...
Gut, wenn es glatter ist, ohne die tiefen Riefen geht es bestimmt besser, hab ich aber noch nicht erlebt.

Aber ansonsten kann ich Osternohe nur empfehlen, ich hoffe allerdings auch, dass es dort bald mehr Öffnungszeiten gibt.

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2010)

Welche Teilstücke meinst du denn, die dir besonders schwierig vorkommen? Auf der DH fielen mir die ersten paar mal auch zwei Stücke schwer. Dies Steilabfahrt mit der Kurve direkt dahiner und die Kurve vor dem Bachsprung. Wobei ich mir bei letzerem immer noch nicht einig geworden bin, wie ich jetzt fahren soll. 
Mag vll auch daran liegen, dass ich kaum die DH fahre.
Die Freeride ist doch eigentlich recht easy.

Und fang nicht mit Boden-/Bremswellen an.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. August 2010)

Welche Strecke meinste?
Wenn sichs um die Freeride handelt, dann denk ich mal, dass es des Stück, von der Wiese mit den Übungsnorthshores und Tables/Doubles zur Talstation, ist.

Zur Downhill kann ich nix sagen, weil ich die noch nie gefahren bin (duck und weg )
Freeride macht einfach zu viel Spaß und die anderen wollen da nie runter.


----------



## Principiante (18. August 2010)

Hi!
ja die mein ich. Nach den Tables.
Runter musst du ja da irgendwie, erst gehts' ja da noch geradeaus, aber dann...
Hab mich in der unteren Kurve mal gut vom Fahrrad abgeseilt..._tut heute noch die Schulter weh_...
Downhill bin ich auch nur einmal gefahren, oder eher _runtergerutscht_...


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2010)

Du meinst die Kurve neben den Enddrops? Ja, die ist ganz nett. Da ziehts mir wenn ich schnell bin auch immer des Heck rum. Muss man sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. August 2010)

Aber, wenn ich so recht überlege, ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich denke auch, ist alles Übungssache.
Letztes Jahr und heuer Pfingsten war ich ja noch mit meinem Dirt dort. 
Jetzt im Juli war ich mit meinem (neuen..._stolz_...)Torque da und das war schon ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl. Auf jeden Fall sicherer und zum Tagesende bin ich auch eher die Strecke durchgefahren und nicht an jeder Kurve angehalten...(wehe hier lacht jetzt einer!)
Klar, wenn ich da in der Nähe wohnen würde, wäre ich bestimmt auch schon ein Crack.
Demnächst fahre ich auch nach Winterberg, freu mich schon. Wir warten nur auf besseres Wetter.
Und im Mai bin ich wieder in Osternohe!


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2010)

Ja, ist wirklich Übungssache. Manchmal darf man halt einfach nicht mitdenken, sonst ist man zu verkrampft. Ok, wenn du erst einmal da warst ist das natürlich schwieriger, ich weiß jetzt auch erst nach nen paar Mal die Ideallinie auf der Freeride(DH fahr ich kaum). 
Ok, von Berlin ist es auch nen ganz ordentliches Stück bis nach Osternohe.


----------



## Principiante (18. August 2010)

Oh, verkrampft ist ja wohl gar kein Ausdruck!
Ich hatte den Obermegamuskelkater! Überall!
Schlimmer als beim Skilaufen.
Und ja, früher hatte ich auch nie Schiss, zum Beispiel in Saalbach beim Skifahren, immer gib ihn einen... überall im Sturzflug runter. Ohne nachzudenken.
Tja, wenn man älter wird, dann wird man irgendwie vorsichtiger, verstehe ich selber nicht.
Mein Mann sagt auch, ich soll einfach fahren.


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2010)

Das mit dem locker muss man halt wirklich mit der Zeit lernen. Hilft aber ungemein!
Ich bin ja auch noch jünger.  Aber ich fahr mit Sicherheit nicht alles!
Vll, weil die Knochen nicht mehr so schnell heilen. ^^
Der hat zwar gut reden, aber auch recht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch noch jünger.  Aber ich fahr mit Sicherheit nicht alles!



Ähnliches Szenario.^^
Bin auch noch n Jungspund und hau mich nicht überall runter.
Fahr/Spring aber inzwischen das meiste auf der Freeride.
Kommt aber wahrscheinlich durch mein neues Bike.
Bis Mai hatte ich eben nur n Hardtail, des hat teilweiße doch sehr eingeschränkt.
Aber jetzt mit 180/170 mm unterm Arsch gehts eben doch viel besser.


----------



## heifisch (18. August 2010)

Die großen Sachen wie GB-Gap, Enddrop, Krokogap und diese Roadgap sind noch zu groß. Aber den meisten Rest spring ich schon, oder machs des nächste mal. 
Aber der FW macht sicher auch nen unterschied, mit so nem Voltage würd ich auch mehr machen, weil es einfach mehr abfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona94 (18. August 2010)

Muss schon sagen, dass es in Osternohe schon ein Paar Stellen gibt, bei denen man echt Mut und auch "Fahrkönnen" braucht.
Wie oben schon genannt z.B der CB-Gap oder Droptower
Meinen Kumpel hats auch letztens am Droptower zerlegt, obwohl wir ihn schon öfter gefahren sind !
Aus irgend einen Grund ist er zu schnell gewesen und ist über die Landung hinaus geschossen... das warn schon richtige Schreckminuten! - Sind auch gleich sofort Leute/Biker hochgekommen die uns geholfen haben !
Jetzt hab ich richtig dicken respekt vor dem Drop 
Was ich aber dazu sagen muss, ich finde den kleinen "kicker" beim kleinen Drop nicht so toll ! 
Wisst ihr was ich meine ?
Mich katapultiert der manchmal richtig raus..

trotzdem ist Osternohe ein richtig Feiner Park und Personal auch alles Klasse..


----------



## deorsum (18. August 2010)

ja, beim kleinen Drop ist der Kicker echt bisschen blöd

aber CB-Gap geht noch

aber am Wochenende schauts ja mal wieder ganz gut aus


----------



## sniper4076 (18. August 2010)

also der CB is echt softer zu springen wie einiges andere im park. und ja des ding is weit und hoch wenn man davor steht keine frage aber die landung is echt so perfekt die is butterweich ! des northshore gap beim CB gehört mir dieses jahr auch noch und der kroko weiß net der reizt mich gar net wirklich wie auch der turm! auf der dh ganz hinten is auch ein netter sprung versteckt über den bachgarben drüber den kann man auch übel mitnehmen da gehts dann hoch und weit  is aber auch super zum üben weil der so gebaut ist wie der erste sprung auf der FR oben des paletten ding!


----------



## Kona94 (18. August 2010)

Bin am Samstag in Osternohe
kann mir da jemand den CB Gap zeigen ? 
bin zwar schon den Droptower gesprungen aber den CB-Gap nicht, ich weiß sehr unglaubwürdig  ;P
Wäre Super 
hab ein bisschen schiss, dass ich zu langsam bin und die Landung sieht auch bisschen klein aus


----------



## sniper4076 (18. August 2010)

klar kann ich gerne machen kein ding muss nur noch schauen wie ich rauskomm


----------



## Kona94 (18. August 2010)

Klasse ! 

Mit welchen Rad bistn unterwegs mit deinen Stinky oder mitm Tues ? - oder auf was soll ich achten ?
Wenn du jemanden mit nen 2009er Stinky, Dhx 5 Air und weißen LRS siehst bin das vermutlich ich 
Bin zudem auch noch ziemlich jung !
Will ihn auf jeden fall machen 



hier mal ein Osternohevideo von mir !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqojM-g2u-M"]YouTube- Steinbruch HÃ¶chberg/ Bikepark Osternohe[/nomedia]

war einer der ersten Abfahrten auf den video, dann ist das mit meinen Kumpel passiert.. deßhalb leider nich soo viel action 
am ende vom Video könnt ihr auch einen etwas größeren Sprung sehen auch wenn der nich in Osternohe ist
Musik leider nich die beste Wahl


----------



## deorsum (18. August 2010)

@sniper
meinst du den mit dem Holz über dem Graben?


----------



## sniper4076 (19. August 2010)

jo den mein ich! sagt ma fährt wer zufällig von nbg aus jemand nach onohe und hat platz für mich uns bike?


----------



## deshoux (19. August 2010)

jou, bei mir könntest mitfahren.
vielleicht fahr ich morgen nachmittag auch hin, aber auf alle fälle am sonntag.
meld dich einfach per pm bei mir.


----------



## sniper4076 (19. August 2010)

@ kona bin mitm Tues unterwegs 
@deshoux ja mach ich und danke scho mal ^^

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (20. August 2010)

Verdammter Müll... da wollte ich noch das Bike nach Nbg mitnehmen, habs dann aber wegen schlechten Wettervorhersagen gelassen und nun bin ich bei bestem Wetter Bikelos... Sorry Sniper, sonst würd ich dich mitnehmen und hätte mich dann als Spritgeld auf dein Tues gesetzt, zum Probesitzen.


----------



## fin3st (20. August 2010)

hey jungs war heute mim kumpel in osternohe, endlich war mal schönes wetter 
aber die strecken sind noch vor den anliegern sehr hubelig wegem dem regen 

aber sonst sau geil


----------



## sniper4076 (20. August 2010)

anbei immernoch die frage ob wer morgen für mich platz hätte unds bike nach onohe?

lg


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2010)

wann willst denn los?


----------



## dragon-777 (20. August 2010)

Bin morgen auch ab Mittag da.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2010)

dann seh me uns


----------



## sniper4076 (20. August 2010)

jo bis morgen leutz und danke reo fürs einpacken


----------



## dragon-777 (20. August 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann seh me uns



Freut mich, bin gespannt auf die Semmering-Geschichten.


----------



## sniper4076 (20. August 2010)

naja so viel gibbet da nich schau dir die pics in meinem album an dann weist was los war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (21. August 2010)

neue anfrage  hat wer am sonntag ne mitfahr möglichkeit für mich unds bike ^^

lg


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. August 2010)

weiss net, ob ich da schon wieder hinfahren will 

ach ja, wer sich heute nen Preis verdient hat, waren die drei Jungs, die das eine Mädel mit dabei hatten: selber mit Protektoren auf DH-Bikes unterwegs sein und die Freundin mit Integralhelm aber sonst nix an Protektoren auf 'nem CC-Fully fahren lassen ist eher schlechter Stil...


----------



## sniper4076 (21. August 2010)

hats dir heut nicht gefallen  na ich werd morgen wenn ich rauskomm scho da zu finden sein ^^ weil frau will ruhigen machen an ihrem einzigen freien tag was auch echt verständlich ist und sie es verdient hat


----------



## heifisch (21. August 2010)

Och, ihr Säcke. Ich hab kein Bike, sonst wäre ich draußen. Morgen solls Wetter ja perfekt werden.


----------



## a$i (22. August 2010)

Osternohe ist echt ein schöner Park. Auch für Einsteiger und CC/AM Fahrer sind viele Möglichkeiten zum Spaß haben. Ich werden den Park gerne wieder besuchen...


----------



## player599 (22. August 2010)

sniper, das thema hatten wir schonmal, oder ?? ccler auf der downhill???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (22. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> sniper, das thema hatten wir schonmal, oder ?? ccler auf der downhill???



Nee, das war wirklich noch mal 'ne andere Klasse mit der Dame in Lycra...


----------



## el.locko (22. August 2010)

Alle die am Samstag waren könnten mich auch gesehn haben. War der Typ der an der Liftstation unten seine Schaltung mitm Hammer wieder ausgedengelt hat. ;-)


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. August 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> sniper, das thema hatten wir schonmal, oder ?? ccler auf der downhill???



ich hab jetzt wieder damit angefangen, net der sniper und dragon hat schon alles dazu gesagt, das war wirklich ne andere Klasse.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

Naja, ist zwar auch nicht so prickelnd, aber es war wenigestens ein MTB..
Wir haben am Ochsenkopf den absoluten Abschuss erlebt....
4köpfige Gruppe, 3 davon mit Baumarkt-MTBs und normalem Helm und halbwegs Protektion, der vierte Trekking-Baumarkt-Rad + null Protektion + kein Helm...

Wir sind ja alle blöd, weil wir Protektoren und Fullfacehelm tragen und anständige Bikes fahren.


----------



## heifisch (22. August 2010)

Die schätzen eben die Gefahr. 
Ne, sowas ist eigentlich nicht lustig, sondern nur behindert. Naja, aber manchen Menschen gibt es eben nichts was mit einem Helm zu schützen wäre.^^


----------



## sniper4076 (22. August 2010)

Naja ich bin froh das ich immer alles anhab weil sonst waren meine 8-10m flugeinlage heut richtig schief gegangen so tut nur alles weh und is Bund


----------



## deorsum (22. August 2010)

ah, dann hats dich auch geschmissen, aber solange nichts passiert ist.


----------



## heifisch (22. August 2010)

Mich hat's bisher bei jedem Besuch eines Bikeparks mindestens einmal geschmissen.


----------



## fin3st (22. August 2010)

mich hats auch hingehauen, war der wo unten neben turmdrop lag ^^
nur ne schürfwunde am rechten arm mehr nicht


----------



## sniper4076 (22. August 2010)

Ach crank Brother verhauen aber kein Plan wie der hinter mir meinte nur das es mich kurz vorm Anfang des Sprungs aus Bike gehebelt hat und ab Mitte Absprung war ich ohne Bike unterwegs bis ins Flat runter Helm kaputt USW aber bis etz tuts nur weh ma schauen was dic morgen sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (22. August 2010)

Klingt überhaupt nicht gut! Gute Besserung.


----------



## deorsum (22. August 2010)

hm ok klingt nicht so toll
gute Besserung

mich hats am geißkopf hingehauen


----------



## sniper4076 (22. August 2010)

Ach war intressant nur öfter brauch ich des Net . Bin ja danach noch paar mal ohne Probleme drüber . Naja wird scho aber dank euch


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

Aua...na dann gute Besserung 
Da schätzt man die Schutzausrüstung eben wieder vollends.
Bin gespannt, was wir morgen wieder alles erleben am Geißkopf


----------



## deorsum (22. August 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was wir morgen wieder alles erleben am Geißkopf


 
Wir waren gestern da und die Freeride war noch recht matschig.

Achja, was wurde/wird da eigentlich neu gebaut?


----------



## Priest0r (23. August 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Naja, ist zwar auch nicht so prickelnd, aber es war wenigestens ein MTB..
> Wir haben am Ochsenkopf den absoluten Abschuss erlebt....
> 4köpfige Gruppe, 3 davon mit Baumarkt-MTBs und normalem Helm und halbwegs Protektion, der vierte Trekking-Baumarkt-Rad + null Protektion + kein Helm...
> 
> Wir sind ja alle blöd, weil wir Protektoren und Fullfacehelm tragen und anständige Bikes fahren.



am Samstag? Den einen ohne Helm hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. August 2010)

Ich war am WE in Österreich und als am Sonntag ein CC-Biker in seinem Lycrahöserl mit blutendem Bein, aufgeschlagenem Knie zum Liftpersonal kam und um Verbandsmaterial bat hab ich mir auch meinen Teil gedacht.

Am Donnerstag in Spicak das selbe Bild... eine Gruppe CC Biker ohne Protektion ausser CC-Helm und Fahrtechnikunterschiede wie Tag und Nacht. Während 1, 2 Leute durchaus ein gutes Bild machten kämpften andere mit größter Angst und haben geschoben/getragen.

Ich weiss nicht warum die sich das Antun und Ihre Gesundheit gefährden... ich fahr ja auch ohne geeignete Mittel (Lift) keine 1000 hm bergauf.


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Auch wenn Osternohe nicht wirklich schwierig ist, man kann ja eigentlich alles umfahren, sollte man shcon Schutzkleidung tragen. Ein CC-ler will auch mal Bikeparkluft schnuppern, kommt des nächste mal mit wenn ich gehe. Ich hab ihm gleich gesagt, was er an Protektoren nicht hat, leiht er unten aus sonst fahr ich ohne ihn. Besonders wenn man sich nicht so sicher ist, fällt man ja öfter hin. Oder wie ich, wenn man auf der Liftfahrt pennt und beim Aussteigen, den Bügel noch mit der Hand festhalten will und sich den dann irgendwie unters Bein klemmt.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... ich fahr ja auch ohne geeignete Mittel (Lift) keine 1000 hm bergauf....





G..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Recht hat er.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> am Samstag? Den einen ohne Helm hab ich auch gesehen



Ja, am Samstag...wollte ihm eig mal die Meinung geigen, aber dann lies er sich nicht mehr blicken. 

Ich mein ich hab echt nix gegen CC-ler u.ä. die einfach mal nen Tag im Park verbringen wollen, aber des war halt einfach nur heftig.
Meines Erachtens ist aber dafür Ochsenkopf der völlig falsche Park und bei denen kommt wohl erschreckend hinzu, dass sie keinerlei Erfahrungen im Gelände hatten und sich in keinsterweiße informiert haben, was da auf sie zukommt..


----------



## Priest0r (23. August 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ja, am Samstag...wollte ihm eig mal die Meinung geigen, aber dann lies er sich nicht mehr blicken.
> 
> Ich mein ich hab echt nix gegen CC-ler u.ä. die einfach mal nen Tag im Park verbringen wollen, aber des war halt einfach nur heftig.
> Meines Erachtens ist aber dafür Ochsenkopf der völlig falsche Park und bei denen kommt wohl erschreckend hinzu, dass sie keinerlei Erfahrungen im Gelände hatten und sich in keinsterweiße informiert haben, was da auf sie zukommt..



ich hab den auch nur einmal ausm lift gesehen


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Wir gesehen und gehört.
Die haben jede Wurzel einzeln kommentiert


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Und warscheinlich jede BREMSWELLE.


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

oh neeee jetz fängt der schei55 schon wieder an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Du hast doch eh nichts zu tun, also kannst du auch mit trollen.


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

oh neee dann hassen mich alle.. ich mach lieber nen nightride...


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Nightride ist auch gut. Aber gehasst werden ist auch lustig, da kann man dann trollen weil man nicht noch mehr gehasst werden kann.


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Du Saftsack gehst garnicht biken, solltest vll im ICQ auch das gleiche sagen.


			
				ICQ schrieb:
			
		

> *du glaubst doch ncih echt  dass ich jetz biken geh?!?!?*


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

es geht immer mehr und jetz troll ich auch schon rum^^

okok, erwischt


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Da gibts keine, zumindest sind mir keine aufgefallen.
Aber war schon lsutig mitanzuhören


----------



## player599 (23. August 2010)

ich finde schon eine!


----------



## heifisch (23. August 2010)

Hast du nicht diese rießigen, monster Bremswellen gesehen. Dann bist du gar die Wiese runter gefahren, nur um es nicht damit aufnhehmen zu müssen  

Ok, Ok, ich geb ja zu, dass mir lw ist.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Vllt hat es mein Rad einfach schön weggefedert


----------



## Deleted 94818 (27. August 2010)

Hey Leute, bin auf der Suche nach dem Fahrer des YT Tues aus Ochsenfurt, dessen Kumpel sich am 21.08 auf der DH oben bei den Doubles zerlegt hat.

Falls ihn einer kennt PN an mich - thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecbguerilla (27. August 2010)

Schon wieder geschlossen! Das wird nichts mehr vor meinen Whistler Urlaub


----------



## MrWheely (27. August 2010)

wie stehen denn die chancen dass morgen oder sonntag offen ist?


----------



## player599 (27. August 2010)

sehr niedrig

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/schneehoehen?S=3&LANG=de&LAND=deut&CREG=smgb&GEBIET=frlp&ART=3


----------



## dragon-777 (29. August 2010)

Mir gehen die letzten Wochenenden mit den "Vollsperrungen" auf die Nerven. Heute wäre doch auch wenn's keine 30°C hat ein guter Tag zum Fahren gewesen. Und sooo unmöglich zu fahren ist der Boden nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. August 2010)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Schon wieder geschlossen! Das wird nichts mehr vor meinen Whistler Urlaub



Da bist Du ja wirklich sehr arm dran....


nach Deinem Whistler-Urlaub willst Du vielleicht freiwillig gar nicht mehr hier bei uns fahren...??


----------



## ecbguerilla (29. August 2010)

Doch doch! Danach habe ich dann mein Downhiller und dann wird Todesnohe gerockt
Dann komm ich auch auf dich nochmal zu, wegen einen Leatt Brace.... 

Ich war heute zufällig noch in Osternohe... Shore Teile waren nass, Boden war heute in Ordnung...


----------



## Kona94 (4. September 2010)

War heute in Osternohe, bis ca. 3 Uhr war geiles Wetter dann hat es aber angefangen zu regnen 


hier mal ein kleines Video von heute !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXDaMCa_6N0"]YouTube- Bikepark Osternohe 04.09.2010  Anlieger[/nomedia]


Chriss


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2010)

Pohhh....sind das die viel diskutierten Bremswellen...oder ist was an deinem Rad semibefestigt

G.


----------



## Kona94 (4. September 2010)

Mein Hinterbau hatte etwas Spiel und hat hald geklappert!
Aber die Bremswellen tragen da auch was bei !
Die sind da ziemlich heftig in der Kurve, aber ehrlich gesagt ganz ohne ist es doch auch Langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (4. September 2010)

hats viel geregnet heute?


----------



## SchrottRox (5. September 2010)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> hats viel geregnet heute?



Wird heute aufgemacht? Die Ampel steht noch auf "gelb"

...ich hab doch ein ganzes Ende zu fahren...


EDIT: ahhh - jetzt ist "grün"...bis später...


----------



## danibmx (5. September 2010)

Die Ampel ist auf grün!


----------



## osarias (10. September 2010)

Morgen bin ich auch mal wieder da,...


----------



## heifisch (10. September 2010)

Scheiß Schule, sonst wäre ich auch da. Aber nächstes WE bin ich hoffentlich da.


----------



## Kirbis (11. September 2010)

wie isn der boden so??? wollt morgen vorbeischaun

greeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (11. September 2010)

ich nehem mal an, da es keine regenfälle in letzter zeit gab (also vorgestern, gestern und heute) relativ trocken. kann ich aber nur schätzen, da ich noch nicht vor ort war.


----------



## hast (11. September 2010)

hi,
also der Boden ist trocken nur manche Wurzeln können noch feucht sein. So war es am Freitag


----------



## BOBHARD (17. September 2010)

Verkaufe Commencal-furious rahmen,180mm, MRP-G2 kettenführung usw......
VHB 850.- Bild unter Fotos.


----------



## casiosv (17. September 2010)

dafür gibt es den bikemarkt


----------



## Deleted 94818 (17. September 2010)

werde am Sonntag, wenns Wetter passt mal wieder dort sein!


----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Da das mit dem Video von der Banane nicht funzen will(kümmer ich mich aber noch drum) gibt's hier wenigstens noch nen paar Bilder. Bin aber nicht ich, sondern nen Kumpel der sich hier sicher auch noch zu Wort melden wird. 
Die Bilder sind aber nicht das beste vom besten, auf Deutsch shice.  Die Cam ist im Wald halt einfach überfordert.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. September 2010)

Für Fasching ist doch noch bissl zu früh, oder??


----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Tja, war der Deal. Er kauft sich nen Bananenkostüm, wenn ich mir ne Helmcam hole. 
Tja, aber ihm gefällts, der ist damit freiwillig 3Stunden lang gefahren.


----------



## sniper4076 (24. September 2010)

Ihr habt doch ne Macke . Naja wird ja ein geiles woend so wie es aussieht . Oh mann was furn scheis mit'm Wetter.


----------



## DrAwesome (24. September 2010)

*zu Wort meld* 

geht des Video inzwischen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Wenn du es nicht geschafft hast, nicht. Hab bisher Schaltzüge getauscht. Wird aber noch was.


----------



## DrAwesome (24. September 2010)

Ich schaffs nich.
Irgendwas hast du falsch gemacht beim schneiden.


----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Ne, beim schneiden nicht. Beim kodierten. 
Aber komm mals in ICQ, dann müssen wir nicht den Thread zumüllen.


----------



## dragon-777 (24. September 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch ne Macke . Naja wird ja ein geiles woend so wie es aussieht . Oh mann was furn scheis mit'm Wetter.



Ja, deshalb war ich heute schnell noch mal. Urlaub hat schon was für sich.


----------



## heifisch (24. September 2010)

Morgen und Übermorgen wird's wohl kaum was mit Onohe, Dauerregen heißt Onohe zu.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. September 2010)

Irgendwie komisch... immer wenn ich konkret nach Osternohe will hat der Park aufgrund Regen zu...

Aber etwas Regen ist ganz OK - es hat die letzten Tage fürchterlich gestaubt an der MX-Strecke dann fahr ich evtl. statt DH eben wieder cross.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. September 2010)

Zum Glück war ich gestern mal ebn meine neue HD Hero austesten. Leider hat die ja im Vergleich zur GoPro Standard keinen Sucher, finds also schwer einzustellen, als HD Hero Newbie. Deswegen ist die Perspektive bissl komisch für nen Gesamtvideo, aber ab und zu würde das schon gut ankommen.

Da mein neuer Laptop noch net da ist wurde das mit der PS3 geschnitten, bitte um Nachsicht ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tispokes

Bitte um Kritik
Gefilmt mit [email protected] mit der offenen BackPlate.


----------



## deorsum (25. September 2010)

Ich finds nicht schlecht, aber die Kamera müsste ein bisschen höher.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. September 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht schlecht, aber die Kamera müsste ein bisschen höher.



Genau das hab ich ja schon geschrieben im Text ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (26. September 2010)

oh stimmt, hab ich überlesen, sorry


----------



## kenRockwell (26. September 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Zum Glück war ich gestern mal ebn meine neue HD Hero austesten. Leider hat die ja im Vergleich zur GoPro Standard keinen Sucher, finds also schwer einzustellen, als HD Hero Newbie. Deswegen ist die Perspektive bissl komisch für nen Gesamtvideo, aber ab und zu würde das schon gut ankommen.
> 
> Da mein neuer Laptop noch net da ist wurde das mit der PS3 geschnitten, bitte um Nachsicht ;-)
> 
> ...


kritik:wenn man schon in 720p film,kann man das ganze doch auch in 720p hochladen.oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (26. September 2010)

du irrst dich. einfache begründung:



> Da mein neuer Laptop noch net da ist wurde das mit der PS3 geschnitten, bitte um Nachsicht ;-)



Wer mit der PS3 schonma geschnitten hat, weiß das die PS3 zwar super 720p verarbeitet, aber wenn man das Video speichtert werden aus eigentlichen ~300mb 720p rohdaten (für 3min) grade mal 46mb mit ner 640er auflösung :-(

ich warte sehnlichst auf den neuen laptop *g* dann gibts auch nen 720p video.

also, nein, kann man nicht einfach in 720p hochladen


----------



## heifisch (28. September 2010)

Dann hier auch noch das Video von der Banane.


----------



## deorsum (28. September 2010)

ich finds gut 

hier auch noch eins von uns, nur die quali ist nicht so toll


----------



## TiSpOkEs (29. September 2010)

tja die einen warten auf ihren neuen laptop (me) und andere auf ne VR Felge *g* hoffentlich kommt die mal gregor, will einspeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (29. September 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> ich finds gut
> 
> hier auch noch eins von uns, nur die quali ist nicht so toll




da fällt ma was ein, hast du dein laufrad schon wieder? *g*
und war das deine cam die wir in spicak mithatten? deswegen musst ich mir ja leider die hd bestellen


----------



## deorsum (29. September 2010)

ja, das hab ich wieder, aber ich glaub ich muss das mal zentrieren und so 

ne, war nicht meine
die hd wär schon was


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

Salve,
ich wollte morgen Nachmittag direkt nach der Arbeit mal wieder nach O-nohe. Wie stehen denn die Chancen, das morgen auf ist? Möchte nicht das ganze Gerödel ins Auto packen um dann die Ampel morgen auf Rot zu sehen. Also wenn jemand weiß ob morgen sicher geschlossen ist wäre eine Antwort (heute) super. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Draht zu den Betreibern.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Des würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da wir für morgen auch nen Feierabend-Osternohe-Trip geplant haben


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Wetterbericht schaut net gut aus


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag vom Wetter her aus? Soll ja eigentlich der schönste Tag am WE werden. Vll weiß jemand, ob die da offen haben.


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Hab mal nen Thread zum Kostümride am letzen Oktober WE in Osternohe aufgemacht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Wenns am Samstag trocken bleibt, denk ich schon, dass sie öffnen am Sonntag 
Schau dir doch einfach mal die Wetterprognose an auf der ONO-Seite


Ich will morgen und da stehen die Chancen wohl schlecht 

Edit: Geile Idee mit dem Kostümride 
Hab mein Servus schon drunterghaut


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Ich glaube Freitag kannste abschminken, da solls regnen. Aber Samstag/ Sonntag trocken.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Hm...leider 
Samstag bin ich leider anderweitig unterwegs...Böötle fahren auf der Donau 

Mal schauen, vllt wenn wirklich am Sonntag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

Auf der Hompage ist noch alles offen wegen morgen.
Packe dann meinen Scheiß mal ins Auto. Wenn zu ist wird halt ne Tour in der Fränkischen gefahren.


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Also ich seh auf der Homepage nur Mo-Do geschlossen^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Ich auch 
Etz habens ses scheinbar aktualisiert, vorhin standen noch die Daten vom letzten WE drin


----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Also ich seh auf der Homepage nur Mo-Do geschlossen^^



Guggsd du kongred under Ambel Alder!! Steht kongred. 01.-03.10 Wetterabhängig!!! 
D.h. für mich, die Strecken sind  befahrbar und der Park geöffnet, wenn es nicht wieder pisst oder?

Ps: Mit "offen" meinte ich noch nicht entschieden:


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Falls es nicht wieder pisst und da ab morgen früh in Schnaittach regen angesagt ist bis nachmittag/abend...


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Wir werdens sehen ;-)
Hoff mal, dass geöffnet ist.

Es Radl scharrt schon mit den Reifen


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Ok, ok... Ich wünsch euch ja schon viel Glück mit'm Wetter und viel Spaß.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

Danke 
Spaß hab ich in ONO immer 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es überhaupt der spaßigste Park in Bayern (derzeit)


----------



## heifisch (30. September 2010)

Stimmt, klein aber sehr abwechslungsreich, da könnt ich Tage drin verbringen nacheinander ohne dass es mir langweilig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Falls es nicht wieder pisst und da ab morgen früh in Schnaittach regen angesagt ist bis nachmittag/abend...


Pfffft!!! Wer will schon in Schnaitach biken!???


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. September 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Stimmt, klein aber sehr abwechslungsreich, da könnt ich Tage drin verbringen nacheinander ohne dass es mir langweilig wird.



genauso gehts mir auch! 
Am Geißkopf war ich letztes Jahr 2 Tage, da wurd mir am 2 schon wengl langweilig.
Aber in Osternohe ist des ganz was anderes und dabei bin ich bisher nur den Freeride gefahren.
Den DH hab ich bisher immer links liegen lassen..


----------



## ride-FX (30. September 2010)

hm, mir gehts da anersch.
osternohe wird mir nach 4std bisl monoton. 
gk is wenn man die freeride auch nutzt mMn passend für 2 tage. 
ansonsten bad wildbad. da kommste auch am 2. tag auf der dh2 nicht sauber runter


----------



## richie77 (1. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486823


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Falls es nicht wieder pisst und da ab morgen früh in Schnaittach regen angesagt ist bis nachmittag/abend...


Ich hasse Rechthaber!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hasse Rechthaber!!!



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nicht offen gesagt habe und ihr euch noch mehr gefreut hättet.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2010)

So wie es gerade wieder in Nürnberg pisst sehe ich fürs ganze We schwarz!! Das trocknet niemals mehr genug ab um zu öffnen!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bete mal, dass es am Sonntag was wird...


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bete mit.  Bei uns nieselt es nur, aber wenn des Samstag so weiter geht ist Onohe Sonntag auch zu.  Müssen mer halt an OKO.

Warum können die eigentlich nicht auch bei ein bisschen Nieselregen aufmachen, andere Parks haben doch auch bei Starkregen noch offen.^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2010)

> Warum können die eigentlich nicht auch bei ein bisschen Nieselregen  aufmachen, andere Parks haben doch auch bei Starkregen noch offen


Frag das nicht uns, sondern die Betreiber ;-)
Es Problem scheinen mir eher weniger die Strecken, sondern meines Erachtens ist es die Lifttrasse...
Ich war einmal dorten, wie die nass war bzw eig ne reine Matschrinne.
Des war 2009 bei da Demo Tour von Saint.
Es war wirklich schwer bis zum zweiten Steilstück zu kommen und wers drüber geschafft hat, war wirklich der King...
Irgendwann haben einfach die Reifen blockiert und es hat sich nichts mehr gedreht.
Selbst da Wagenknecht hat gesagt, dass er sowas in seiner Karriere noch nie erlebt hat, dass sich es Rad einfach gar nicht mehr dreht...

Auf den Strecken bzw auf der Freeride-Strecke haste davon aber herzlich wenig gemerkt.
STellenweiße war se mal nass, aber größtenteils war se gut fahrbar.


Näää...will nach ONO, Oko gfallt ma net so gut, liegt aber wahrscheinlich momentan einfach am Fahrwerk, da ich da no net die optimalen Federelemente hab, v.a. an der Front..


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, die Lifttrasse könnte echt zum Problem werden. Evtl. nen paar Matten an besonders kritischen Stellen, das würde helfen. Müsste man vll mal dem Beitreiber selber sagen, oder ließt der hier mit?!
Die Strecken sind ja auch wenn's nass ist gut befahrbar. 

Was soll ich mit meinem Pitch jetzt dazu sagen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2010)

Damals wars so und des war echt kein Spaß.
ICh denke mal, dass sie daraus einfach gelernt haben und nun vorsichtiger sind.
Grade in den Steilstücken ist se ja auch teilweiße ziemlich ausgespült..


Hoffen wir einfach mal das beste für Sonntag ;-)


----------



## ecbguerilla (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die nicht die Platten, die sie bei den Bremswellen auch für den Lift nehmen. In Whislter war letzte Woche der Park bei Schneefall offen.


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Mail an den Geschäftsführer geschickt, mit der Frage wie die Chanchen stehen, dass am Sonntag offen ist. Und auch gleich den Vorschlag mit den Platten gebracht mit Verweis auf's Forum.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich der Matten in der Liftspur... am Geisskopf liegt sowas. Ist so ne Plastikmatte mit nem Meter breite die mit U-förmigen Eisen festgemacht ist. An ganz wenigen Stellen wurde im Frühling vorm Auslegen noch Heu untergelegt als Dränage. Funktioniert gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Antwort um die späte Uhrzeit verwundert mich zwar, aber ich poste sie mal 



			
				Bikepark Osternohe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo XXX,
> der Wetterbericht verspricht für SO schöneres Wetter, deshalb  wird
> wahrscheinlich geöffnet sein, eine Garantie kann ich dafür aber noch  nicht
> geben.
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Die Antwort um die späte Uhrzeit verwundert mich zwar, aber ich poste sie mal


Also ich denke damit ist eigentlich für die Zukunft alles geklärt. Ist auch absolut nachvollziehbar!


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2010)

guddn! Gibts in dem Park eigentlich anfängerstrecken? Ich würd mir sowas gern ma mit nem (vorerst) Leihrad geben. 

Grüße


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

ja, gibt es. man kann auch auf allen strecken die hindernisse umfahren. einzig die schlusspassage im downhill erfordert ein wenig übung in der fahrtechnik.


----------



## sniper4076 (2. Oktober 2010)

muss speedy recht geben der park ist sehr anfänger freundlich und auf die DH muss ma ja nich gleich fahren  

ich hoff lieber mal das der morgen offen hat würde gerne mal wieder bissi fahren.


----------



## dragon-777 (2. Oktober 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> ich hoff lieber mal das der morgen offen hat würde gerne mal wieder bissi fahren.



Morgen aufmachen wäre echt gut. Hab' keine Lust, weiter als Osternohe zu fahren...


----------



## heifisch (2. Oktober 2010)

Der Park ist absolut AnfÃ¤nger geeignet! Alle Hindernisse sind umfahrbar, nur der letze Abschnitt auf der Freeride ist etwas steiler. 
Die Downhill ist etwas anspruchsvoller als die Freeride. Besonders wenn es nass ist, da es mehr Wurzeln gibt. Aber alles in allem brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen.

â¬: Ja, morgen offen wÃ¤re super. Habens eigentlich schon geplant.


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2010)

Wetter sieht ja gut aus. Nur bekomm ich auf die Schnelle kein Bike her


----------



## heifisch (2. Oktober 2010)

Haben die Leihstation nicht auch Sonntags auf? Naja, wohl kaum.
1. Erfahrung sammeln kannst du aber sicher auch mit deinem Cannondale Trail SL2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (2. Oktober 2010)

Hoff es klappt...
Problem könnten nur meine Eltern werden 
Hoff, dass die des etz auf die Reihe bekommen, dass ich es Auto bekomm.


----------



## Jayson213 (2. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit bremswellen aus?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Oktober 2010)

die sind wie immer top in schuss werden ja regelmäßig neu geshapt


----------



## stefschiffer (2. Oktober 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit bremswellen aus?


Gaaanz schecht!


----------



## rebirth (3. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> mit deinem Cannondale Trail SL2.


Das wollte ich noch ein bischen länger fahren *gg


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Jayson213 schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit bremswellen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Ampel steht auf grün.


----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

jop, wir sind dann da, fahren doch nicht zum geißkopf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Oktober 2010)

ja man bis gleich


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Jo, aber eher bist später.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Oktober 2010)

See you later Boys! 

Schnell no essen vernichten, Bike einpacken und dann los..


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2010)

Geil war's heut . Weis jemand was von dem Unfall von heut was genau los war? 
Lg


----------



## KonaJumper (3. Oktober 2010)

hat es heute schon wieder jemanden schlimmer erwischt? Des letzte mal wo ich dort war, war auch der hubschrauber da weil jemand was mit dem Rücken hatte.


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2010)

frag nich kommst an und dann erst ma 2 krankenwagen 1 zivil notarzt 1 einsatzleitung pkw und hubschrauber war voll die aktion im gange und soweit ich erfahren hab erste mal da 1-3te abfahrt naja das übliche halt! drum wollt ich es ja genauer wissen was los war!


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren, was da los war. Helicopter, Notarzt... . Scheint ihn kurz vor der Einfahrt der Blueline beim Sprung gelegt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann steht's heute 1:1 zw. Bischofsmais und Osternohe in Sachen Hubschrauber.


----------



## sniper4076 (3. Oktober 2010)

warum was war na bei dir los?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung was genau, um halb 12 war die Bergwacht ein wenig hektisch und der ADAC-Heli kam mal vorbei und war auch relativ schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Dann steht's heute 1:1 zw. Bischofsmais und Osternohe in Sachen Hubschrauber.



Dann ists ja gut wenn die Helis bei Euch waren und nicht bei mir. Das trübt die Stimmung immer etwas... Aber so manche Rettungseinsätze waren doch auch und einen sogar hautnah direkt vor mir erlebt. Dank guter Protektion nix schlimmeres passiert.

Trotzdem an die Verletzten gute Besserung und Helieinsatzrennen ist doof.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Oktober 2010)

sniper4076 schrieb:


> frag nich kommst an und dann erst ma 2 krankenwagen 1 zivil notarzt 1 einsatzleitung pkw und hubschrauber war



Ging mir genauso...ich komm nach ONO rein und dann kommt mir schon die EL entgegen und dann am Parkplatz die Bergwacht...
War gleich so erschrocken, dass mich auch der ersten Abfahrt auch gelegt hat..
Bin auf dem Übungsskinnie oben bei den Doubles/ Step-up Step-Downs
hinabgesegelt, weil ich zu stark gebremst hab und des scheiß Ding noch feucht war....aber nix passiert


War zwar ein schöner Tag, aber ich hatte heute ungewohnte Probleme.
Falls euch jmd mit Bremsquietschen aufn Sack gegangen ist, des war ich 
Und der unterste Freeride-Abschnitt und ich wurden heute auch keine Freunde...
....aber ansonsten wars nochmal ein schöner Tag im Park


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Ach du warst das mit dem Quitschen. 


..Achja, die Bremswellen besonders vor der 2. Wiese auf der Fr sind wirklich schlimm. Ich kann meine Handgelenke kaum mehr benutzen. Das ist doch assi.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Oktober 2010)

... das ist nicht assi sondern meist die Ursache von mehreren Negativfaktoren wie z.B. 

- falsche Linie gefahren
- zu wenig Federweg oder Scheissgabel (damit mein ich falsche Nutzung des FW)
- mangelnde Kondition, Muskeln


----------



## teatimetom (3. Oktober 2010)

zitat reo-fahrer :
es gibt keine bremswellen in osternohe


----------



## _evolution_ (3. Oktober 2010)

word!
war schonmal wer in wagrain? dann weiß man erst was handgelenke sind... bremswellen redefined!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Ideallinie sind am meisten Bremswellen, würd ich sagen. Die Gabel trägt aber sicher einen Teil dazu.
Aber warum kann niemand zugeben, dass da doch Bremswellen sind.


----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

weil keine da sind??


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ach du warst das mit dem Quitschen.



Ja, ich bekenne mich schuldig 
Keine Ahnung, was die Elixir heute hatte. Vorher hab ich des derart noch nie gehabt... morgen mal Ursachenforschung betreiben!

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt heute keinerlei Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen und ich neige da auch sehr dazu.
Hab seit Freitag neue (dickere) Griffe, scheint doch iwas zu bringen


----------



## dragon-777 (3. Oktober 2010)

Konnte heute nicht fahren â habe daher ein und paar SchnappschÃ¼sse gemacht. Nur sehr grob sortiert und nicht wirklich gecheckt â wer was aus dem Album haben will bitte PN.


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2010)

Hm, meine Griffe bestehen inzwischen nur noch aus 2mm Gummi an den dicksten Stellen.


----------



## deorsum (3. Oktober 2010)

mal austauschen und evtl ein bisschen an der position arbeiten, dann sollte es besser gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (3. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt Race Face Strafer drauf, die sind sehr dick.
Aber genauso will ich se auch, die original waren mir von anfang an zu dünn


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2010)

Omg... gibts da echt so viele unfälle?


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Oktober 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Omg... gibts da echt so viele unfälle?



Nicht mehr oder weniger als in anderen Bikeparks.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Oktober 2010)

Nur wird des da immer sehr hochgepusht, weil eben sehr häufig nicht nur der Sanker kommt, sondern auch mal der Heli.
Allerdings hab ich mitbekommen, dass manchmal einfach es Problem ist, dass kein Notarzt in der Nähe verfügbar ist und dann einer von Bayreuth eingeflogen wird.

Aber für die meisten ist eben ein Hubschraubereinsatz = Schlimmer Unfall.


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

In Bmais kommt deutlich öfter der Sanka Heli was auch immer, da ist Onohe wirklich gut dran.


----------



## Andy_Dorn (4. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder! War ja auch ein klasse Tag zum Fahren .....


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein, ONO ist für mich einfach näher, daher bekomm ich des da eher mit 
und leider hat der Park ja auch deswegen schon bei manchen nen schlechten Ruf, obwohl er für jedermann fahrbar ist...


----------



## thomas.r750 (4. Oktober 2010)

War auch da. Hatte gerade mein Bike ausgeladen dann kamen auch schon alle möglichen Helfer. Da schaust scho a bissl dumm. Grad wenn ma Anfänger is wie ich. Gute Besserung übrigens.

Hab mitbekommen wie sich der Betreiber mit ein paar Jung unterhalten  zwecks Ausbau und sich Ihre Vorschläge angehört hat. Nur zur Info.

Gruß


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Apropo Ausbau. Was bauen die eigentlich da oben auf der Wiese kurz vor der Bergstation?


----------



## thomas.r750 (4. Oktober 2010)

Die haben neue Leitungen verlegt für Schneekanonen. Auf der Skipiste bauen die für Biker bestimmt nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke.  Wollte ich damit ja auch nicht sagen.


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Oktober 2010)

ja um ausgebaut wird demnächst des stimmt  aber naja weil halt viele sachen in onohe "einfach" aussehen verschätzrn und überschätzen sich manche leicht leider!


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Was meinst du denn genau für Hindernisse?


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Oktober 2010)

einige der oben auf der freeride nach dem paletten kicker links is so ein gutes beispiel wo auch der unfall passiert ist der is wenn man zu schnell is recht tricky weil man einfach zu weit fliegt und wenn man nicht die routine im fliegen hat kann des böse ausgehen siehe sonntag des ding is nich hoch und nix aber schön zum verschätzen 
ach ja gaaaanz vergessen wo sind da bodenwellen hab sonntag nix mitbekommen gg ne mal im ernst es liegt viel daran wie man seine gabel usw einstellt und vom material überhaupt


----------



## player599 (4. Oktober 2010)

oh ja, der palettenkicker oben ist wirklich dumm bin einmal danach voll gegen den baum gefahren. zum glück nichts weiter passiert. die bremshubbel kann man doch einfach umfahren?! man muss nur die richtige line finden...


----------



## sniper4076 (4. Oktober 2010)

ich mein net des paletten ding sondern ca 5-8m drunter links des teil


----------



## richie77 (4. Oktober 2010)

du meinst wohl das kleine gap nach dem Palettenkicker, oder ???


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2010)

mit den unfällen meinte ich allgemein in bikeparks. glaub ich trau mich da net alleine hoch/runter ^^


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2010)

dann bleib lieber daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann bleib lieber daheim...



damit ist dann wohl allen geholfen, sowohl rebirth als auch denen, die im Park unterwegs sind


----------



## thomas.r750 (5. Oktober 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> mit den unfällen meinte ich allgemein in bikeparks. glaub ich trau mich da net alleine hoch/runter ^^




Net so wild ich komm a runter.
Wie heist es so schön. Blos die Harten kommen in den Garten.


----------



## _evolution_ (5. Oktober 2010)

und nur die härteren kommen zur Gärtnerin


----------



## thomas.r750 (5. Oktober 2010)

Aber des Reimt sich net.


----------



## _evolution_ (5. Oktober 2010)

naja, mehr oder weniger halt..


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2010)

klingt dafür lustiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Oktober 2010)

lasst uns lieber über das thema bremswellen sprechen - wie siehts aus zur zeit ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Oktober 2010)

jemand ohne Bremsen kann da nicht mitreden


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Oktober 2010)

Es schaut gut aus zur Zeit!


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2010)

Die Bremswellen sind gut gepflegt, richtig die blühen richtig um mal die andere Seite wiederzubeleben.


----------



## thomas.r750 (6. Oktober 2010)

Wer bremst verliert


----------



## thomas.r750 (8. Oktober 2010)

Sono Apperto.

Ich werd mal heut auf die Bremswellen achten. Und Bericht erstatten.


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Und wann kommt der Bericht? Bin morgen auch da und möchte wissen ob ich mich schon heute mental auf die geballte Macht von Bremswellen vorbereiten muss.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich musst du des 
Was denkst du denn 

Ich werd ONO an dem WE den Rücken zu kehren...
War gestern in Bischofsmais und hab die Möglichkeit morgen nochmal zu fahren 
Die haben jetzt noch nen Trail mehr, der ist sowas von geil <3


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Oh, ich hatte schon was anderes gehofft. 

Ah, das ist die Überraschung die niemand im B-mais-thread verraten will. Danke.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ah, das ist die Überraschung die niemand im B-mais-thread verraten will. Danke.



Ich bin den letzten Sonntag mal abgerollt und ja, ist echt nice  An sich eher einfach, alles mit Brechsand gebaut, vom Charakter her ein Bikercross als langer Singletrail mit drei Dutzend Kurven, kleinen Kickern, Wellen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch geil, so nen langer BikerX ist bestimmt echt geil! 
Aber gehört ja nicht hier rein.


----------



## Mithras (9. Oktober 2010)

kann man sich in Onohe auch mitm HT runter traun ?


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. Oktober 2010)

Klar, geht schon


----------



## player599 (9. Oktober 2010)

klar, heut war ein kumpel die ganze zeit mitm hardtail unterwegs, und wenn man was wegstecken kann, kann man auch große sachen springen...


----------



## Mithras (9. Oktober 2010)

na dann werd ich morgen ggf. mein Glück mal versuchen


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Klar geht Osternohe mit'm Hardtail. Bis auf die Bremsewellen nicht ruppig.


----------



## player599 (9. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> ...Bremsewellen ...


 
heul halt


----------



## schrott rider (9. Oktober 2010)

ohne bremswellen wärs ja langweilig


----------



## heifisch (9. Oktober 2010)

Werd mal morgen deine Tipps testen, denke wenn man sie umfährt gehts besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (10. Oktober 2010)

also Wellen hab ich genug gefunden .. obs die legendären Bremswellen waren .. keine Ahnung ..


----------



## heifisch (10. Oktober 2010)

Ah endlich, der Tipp mit den neuen Griffen war Gold wert.  Dazu noch nen a weng andere Linie gefahren und schwupps: ich bin auch eurer Meinung.


----------



## richie77 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bremswellen hin oder her , aber wie schauts aus mit der Kostümparty ? am welchen Wochenende soll sie jetzt stattfinden ???


----------



## heifisch (10. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochmal der Link zum Thread.  *Kostümride letztes Oktober WE in Osternohe*

Findet also am 31. Oktober statt, passend zu Halloween.


----------



## richie77 (10. Oktober 2010)

@heifisch vielen Dank, wir sehen uns ;-)


----------



## richie77 (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=53


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (14. Oktober 2010)

Bin morgen mit z3ro da, so direkt ab 2 evtl etwas früher, bissl doubles aufm spielplatz springen. hoffentlich hält das wetter noch n bissl  trau keinem wetterbericht *g*


----------



## ride-FX (14. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Klar geht Osternohe mit'm Hardtail. Bis auf die Bremsewellen nicht ruppig.



andere fahrn bad wildbad mim hardtail runter... sehe da in onohe kein problem  nicht mal die bremswellchen...


----------



## heifisch (14. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, die Bremswellen sind ja wirklich nicht schlimm, hab's inzwischen auch eingesehen.


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2010)

ride-FX schrieb:


> andere fahrn bad wildbad mim hardtail runter... sehe da in onohe kein problem  nicht mal die bremswellchen...



tomac ist früher mit nem rennradlenker dh gefahren - und ungefedert


----------



## heifisch (14. Oktober 2010)

Früher waren halt alle härter, oder worauf willste raus


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung - der vergleich mit wildbad dh und hardtail hat mich hald zu diesem vergleich hingerissen  
ist wohl schmarrn


----------



## Mithras (14. Oktober 2010)

Wurde dennoch etwas beäugt mit meinem CC HT im Bikepark zwischen all den Freeride und DH Bikes  ^^


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. Oktober 2010)

Normal 
Jeder mit XC-ähnlichen Bikes wird da bissl komisch angschaut, egal ob mit Fully oder Hardtail...aber denk da nix dabei


----------



## player599 (15. Oktober 2010)

mein kumpel wurde letzens mit seinem hardtail auch komisch angeschaut, bis alle gesehen haben, dass der mitm hardtail sachen springt, die sich manche mtim fully nicht trauen^^


----------



## ecbguerilla (15. Oktober 2010)

Im Grunde braucht man in Osternohe an vielen Sachen 100mm Hardtail Federweg, wenn man die Technik hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2010)

Gibt ja wohl kaum einen Park der Ht-tauglicher ist (oke Winterberg  ) als Onohe.

Wenn ich bedenk wie oft ich mim Ht am Geißkopf war....und meinen Spaß hatte

G.


----------



## Mithras (15. Oktober 2010)

vor Sprüngen hab ich noch Respekt ^^ .. genau da fehlt es mir an Technik *g*


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenk wie oft ich mim Ht am Geißkopf war....und meinen Spaß hatte



Geht mir genauso!
War auch 3 Jahre mitm HT in den Parks unterwegs und hatte noch immer meinen Spaß!
Momentan überleg ich mir sogar, ob ich nciht mal wieder mein HT mitnehm (v.a. an GK, weil der neue Trail mitm HT sicher ziemlich geil wäre..)


----------



## Ben-Der (19. Oktober 2010)

So, 

Aktion aus Osternohe.....















Gruß Ben

Und wems gefällt.... imer schön klicken, Danke


----------



## thomas.r750 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Fett *


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. Oktober 2010)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2010)

Super Bild!


----------



## tiss79 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Aktion aus Osternohe.....
> 
> ...



Sehr schick, tolle Action und auch mal vernünftige, richtig gute Fotos.Danke fürs Zeigen.

Gruß,

Matthias


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Oktober 2010)

weiß einer was in osternohe alles neu gebaut wurde?
auf der webcam sieht ma einen kleinen neuen drop auf der letzten wiese...
sonst noch was ausser tablelandungen und safety-awards-constructions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (21. Oktober 2010)

Oh stimmt, der Drop kann noch nicht lange dastehen. Weiß jemand was genaueres dazu? Und möglichst auch, ob am Sonntag offen sein könnte, Freitag solls ja nur noch mal schauern und am Samstag/ Sonntag ganz trocken sein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Name ist Hase....
....ich weiß von nix!

Der steht wirklich nicht nicht lange, schaut interessant aus


----------



## thomas.r750 (21. Oktober 2010)

Oh mann Leute den Sprung gibts schon lange neu is der nicht.
Und im unteren Drittel sprich  im Wald wird die Strecke neu begmacht, mit mehr Kurfen da zu viele Bremswellen etc.  ob ein paar Sprünge eingebaut werden weiß ich nicht
Hinfahren selber schauen 
Sonntag ist offen wenn KEIN REGEN 
Gruß


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Oktober 2010)

thomas.r750 schrieb:


> Oh mann Leute den Sprung gibts schon lange neu is der nicht.


er redet wirr.. xD


----------



## Jayson213 (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn lange 1 woche is oder wie???
es sind ja nichtmal reifenspuren auf dem holz bzw der wiese...
aber du wirst recht haben und ich habe mich geirrt und behaupte das gegenteil...


----------



## heifisch (21. Oktober 2010)

Vor zwei Wochen stand der Sprung devinitiv noch nicht, jemand meinte vorher vor 2 Tagen auch noch nicht. Also so alt ist der wohl kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisking1983 (21. Oktober 2010)

wow wow wow


----------



## KonaJumper (21. Oktober 2010)

Also am dienstag hab ich auch mal auf die webcam geschaut und da war ein traktor der holz abgeladen hat, irgendwas wurde bestimmt gemacht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2010)

Glaub auch nicht, dass des Ding schon so lange steht!!
War vor net mal 3 Wochen es letzte mal, da war da noch nix zu sehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde der neue Sprung verdient einen eigenen Thread!
Oder vielleicht noch besser gleich drei. Einen für den Aufbautermin, einen für den Absprung und noch einen für die Landung!!
Nix für ungut Leute, aber ist doch eigentlich sch.... egal wie lange das Teil jetzt genau steht oder? Hauptsache es gibt was neues!!!


----------



## hast (22. Oktober 2010)

hi,
ich war heute in osternohe und der untere Teil der Freeride wurde mit einer weiteren Kurve erneuert außerdem gibt es einen neuen Sprung der von der Strecke weggeht.
mfg
stefan hartmann


----------



## heifisch (22. Oktober 2010)

kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben? besonders der untere drop neben den zwei eigentlich ziel drops auf der freeride würde mich interessieren. Wie hoch ist der eigentlich?


----------



## hast (22. Oktober 2010)

ja,
der turm ist ca. 4 m hoch und hat eine Bretterlandung (der absprung hat eine höhe von 1 1/2 glaub ich). Die Anlieger wurden nach der Stufe erneuert und die Strecke verlängert (eine weiter Kurve eingebaut). Die neuen Anlieger lassen sich leider noch nicht so optimal fahren weil alles noch neu und nass ist.

mfg
stefan


----------



## _arGh_ (22. Oktober 2010)

bikepark-osternohe.de schrieb:
			
		

> *!!Bitte beachten!!*
> Im unteren Drittel des Freeride - Parcours wurde die *Streckenführung geändert*!


lol ey, das ist alles, was auf der seite steht. nichtmal ein paar erläuternde sätze, geschweige denn fotos..


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon ok, wenn die Leute lieber Strecke bauen statt Webseiten zu pflegen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ist schon ok, wenn die Leute lieber Strecke bauen statt Webseiten zu pflegen.



Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (23. Oktober 2010)

hab mir mal erlaubt ein bild von dem neuen drop zu machen.
ein sehr spaßiges teil bei dem man quasi selbst bestimmen kann wie weit man springt weil es eine sehr lange landung gibt...


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Oktober 2010)

huiii...schau nett aus


----------



## heifisch (24. Oktober 2010)

Doch, schaut gut aus. 

Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass die Anfahrt über die steilere Abfahrt von der letzen Abfahrt der Wiese führt?


----------



## Golzman (24. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Schönes Teil. Eine gute Ergänzung zum bestehenden Repertoire. Nicht zu schwierig, aber doch spaßig durch die technische Einfahrt und den Blick ins Leere kurz vorm "takeoff". Man kann sich gut steigern und so vielleicht auf das nächste Level vorbereiten  Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.
@heifisch: Die Anfahrt erfolgt nicht über die steilere der beiden Abfahrten, sondern über einen Abzweig der neu angelegten Standartabfahrt (von oben kommend rechts).
Ride on.


----------



## tiss79 (24. Oktober 2010)

Golzman schrieb:


> ...
> @heifisch: Die Anfahrt erfolgt nicht über die steilere der beiden Abfahrten, sondern über einen Abzweig der neu angelegten *Standartabfahrt* (von oben kommend rechts).
> Ride on.



http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/


----------



## ride-FX (24. Oktober 2010)




----------



## lowfat (30. Oktober 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/



ich bin zwar nicht dieser meinung, aber trotzdem geile seite


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2010)

War heute jmd dorten und kann sagen, wie die Verhältnisse sind??


----------



## dragon-777 (30. Oktober 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> War heute jmd dorten und kann sagen, wie die Verhältnisse sind??



Leicht feucht mit gutem Grip, gegen Nachmittag dann immer trockener. 

Die neue Streckenführung im unteren Teil des Freeride ist gut geworden. Mehr enge, hohe Anliegerkurven und der neue Drop, wirklich fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gut 
Dann wirds morgen schon trocken sein, bis ich hinkomm.

Hab nur des eine Bild gesehen, Kollegin war gestern schon da und meinte auch, dass der fett ist.
Allerdings hat ihr die Streckenführung unten nicht ganz zugesagt.
Bin gspannt


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2010)

Haben ja doch schon gescheit was umgewürfelt im unteren Teil. Die 1. paar Abfahrten hat mir die Streckenführung auch überhaupt nicht gepasst, aber man gewöhnt sich dran und jetzt gefällt sie mir wirklich gut. 
Der Drop ist wirklich genial, eigentlich ist es ja ein Step up Step down , so hoch wie der 5m Drop daneben aber die Landung fängt schon so an, dass man es sich aussuchen kann ob man 2m oder 5m droppen will. 

Hab heute dann auch endlich das Crankbrothers und Krokodilgap + diesen neuen Drop da geschafft.


----------



## Spankjunky (1. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

gestern war echt der Hamma!!!
Tolles Wetter,viele Biker,geile Kostüme und super Atmosphäre.
Nächstes Jahr,bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei,diesmal dann auch mit 
Kostüm.

P.S.: Kann mir jemand sagen,ob man die gemachten Bilder von gestern,irgendwo demnächst anschauen kann ?


----------



## _evolution_ (1. November 2010)

Spankjunky schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen,ob man die gemachten Bilder von gestern,irgendwo demnächst anschauen kann ?


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491742
dort sollten eigentlich alle Fotos gepostet werden, einige sind auch schon da


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

und hier auch noch ein link
http://www.eventportrait.de/photocart/index.php


----------



## richie77 (1. November 2010)

Kennwort: crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

wofür gibt es denn den eigenen thread


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. November 2010)

Der Thread is ja von dir heifisch und net von Andi bzw Jürgen, von daher find ichs gut das es hier drinen steht, der Thread ist doch etwas mehr besucht ;-)

Aber war ne coole Sache gestern mit Andi und Jürgen, danke ihr 2, hoff die Fotos sind schaaaarrrf 

Das Video vom Wallridefoto werd ich mal hochladen *g*


----------



## heifisch (1. November 2010)

Was heißt von mir, ich hab ihn eröffnet das ist alles. Da sollen alle Bilder vom Kostümride in Osternohe drin sein. Hier steht es ja eh schon drin, also wenigstens da auch posten.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. November 2010)

Da das Making of.... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9911/h


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (1. November 2010)

Servus, hat jemand Bilder von heute?

Gruß


----------



## player599 (1. November 2010)

...
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

Edit: ok, sry gilt auch für mich


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (1. November 2010)

von HEUTE


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. November 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Da das Making of....
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9911/h



Etz die Bilder dazu 






















Finds cool, der Wallride könnte aber massiv größer sein *g*


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (3. November 2010)

wtf - Was ist mit den Bildern los?


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. November 2010)

Er hat die Bilder nicht geakuft, sondern nur Screenshots gemacht.
Daher sind da die Wasserzeichen des Studios drüber 

@ Tispokes: Schreib denen ne Mail, über konstruktive Kritik und Bauvorschläge freuen die sich 
Sind ja abends noch n wenig unten zamghockt und einer hatte a no paar Ideen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richie77 (4. November 2010)

@ Voltage FR: meinst du mich ??? 
ich habe jede menge Bauvorschläge für Osternohe


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. November 2010)

Genau dich mein ich Jelly-Monster 
Lass uns daran teilhaben, vllt kommen wir zusammen auf noch bessere Ideen


----------



## heifisch (4. November 2010)

In welche Richtung gingen die Vorschläge nach genug Jellies?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (4. November 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Er hat die Bilder nicht geakuft, sondern nur Screenshots gemacht.
> Daher sind da die Wasserzeichen des Studios drüber
> 
> @ Tispokes: Schreib denen ne Mail, über konstruktive Kritik und Bauvorschläge freuen die sich
> Sind ja abends noch n wenig unten zamghockt und einer hatte a no paar Ideen.



Hab meine Bilder gekauft, nur sind se noch nicht da. Also hab ich erstmal die mit Wasserzeichen genommen. Und nix Screenshot, mich hält doch nen Rechtsklickschutz nicht ab direkt den Pfad zum Bild zu finden ;-)


----------



## Jayson213 (4. November 2010)

hab auch mal wieder ein bild aus osternohe mitgebracht...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/777230]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 123meins (4. November 2010)

... hab was von jellies gelesen  also, hier wäre ich 

wie schaut'S denn aus mit'm 04.12.????

osternohe (& friends) @ tschuggi's place?!


----------



## heifisch (4. November 2010)

Kein Zeit.


----------



## richie77 (4. November 2010)

ich bin am Start natürlich mit der Jacqueline oder auch ohne 
Jörg Boy macht Foto`s


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. November 2010)

Ich habs auch fest eingeplant.

@Richie: Lass uns endlich an deine Verbesserungsvorschlägen teilhaben 
Meiner ist einfach: Ordentlichen Shape in die Table-Line, Geißkopf like.
Der derzeitige Shape ist sch****.
erster zu lang, zweiter gut, wenn noch schwung und dritter schon wieder zu kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. November 2010)

Geißkopf like wäre geil! Die Dinger sind echt mal perfekt geshaped, da fliegt man mit flow rüber.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. November 2010)

Einfach die 2 Doubles am Spielplatz springen, fliegen sich geil.


----------



## player599 (5. November 2010)

4.12 klingt gut! nur unter welchem motto wird gefahren??? schnee wird da noch keiner liegen, und fasching ist ja jetzt auch nich grad wenn schnee liegt, will ich mal die skipiste runterfahren


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Einfach die 2 Doubles am Spielplatz springen, fliegen sich geil.



Die hab ich noch nicht gemacht, wird ein Ziel fürs nächste Jahr 
ABer unten wäre halt ne schöne Line wirklich nett.
Kenn eig keinen, dem die gefallen. Die meisten sagen es gleiche wie ich..
Lieber alle mit gleicher Größe wie am Geißkopf, dann macht des auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## heifisch (5. November 2010)

Einziges Problem ist die Länge. Die Line am Geißkopf unten ist so lang, wie 1/3 der Osternohestrecke INSGESAMT.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2010)

An der Länge liese sich sicher auch was machen 
Drei Tables reichen ja auch, aber die sollten halt dann auch eine Länge haben und net so, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2010)

Table-line aus Spicak nach OSternohe pflanzen ...


----------



## ride-FX (5. November 2010)

ich hätte gern bisl was von champery in osternohe mit ner mischung aus badwildbad und bellwald. 

schnell, steil, großesprünge und als untergrund ausgewaschene wurzeln und steine...

dann kann sich keiner mehr über bremswellen beschweren...


----------



## heifisch (5. November 2010)

Ich hätte gerne die A-Line aus Whistler hier hin gebaut.


----------



## player599 (5. November 2010)

sonst noch was??? sprecht halt mal die liftbetreiber an, ein paar sachen können bestimmt bei der instandsetzung im frühjahr beachtet werden....


----------



## heifisch (5. November 2010)

Klar, Ideen hammer immer.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2010)

Einige, unter anderm ich, sind ja am Sonntag noch ne weile da geblieben und haben uns mit ihm unterhalten 
Und eben auch mitm Loos vo 8Inch, Vorschäge sind willkommen.
Richie hat wohl auch noch einige, soll er mal rausrücken!


----------



## el.locko (5. November 2010)

4.12 wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. November 2010)

geißkopftables wäre nen anfang für unten
um die doubles zu springen häng dich einfach an einen der die spring und labber mit dem. sind easy zu springen!


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen  
Werds mir fürs nächste mal merken!


----------



## Fluffy1 (6. November 2010)

ihr seit alles solche vollidioten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Müssen wir uns jetzt schämen?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. November 2010)

Fluffy1 schrieb:


> ihr seit alles solche vollidioten



danke, wer auch immer du bist du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Um mal wieder nen anderes Thema zu haben.  Besteht noch eine realistische Chance, dass dieses Jahr noch ein WE offen ist?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Um mal wieder nen anderes Thema zu haben.  Besteht noch eine realistische Chance, dass dieses Jahr noch ein WE offen ist?



hab am halloweenride mitm liftbetreiber gelabbert. er meinte ja wenn dann sa/so wenn das wetter passt. siehe der ampel auf der osternohe homepage


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Klingt ja gut. 
Läuft der Lift nach der Umbauaktion (Schläuche runter) für uns Biker weiter?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Klingt ja gut.
> Läuft der Lift nach der Umbauaktion (Schläuche runter) für uns Biker weiter?



Hab ich net gefragt aber in Bischofsmais ist es auch ohne Schlauch am Schlepplift das sogar mit Selbstbedienung und viel längerer Auffahrt. Also wieso nicht. Zum Snowride weiß ich leider auch nix. Hoff es kommt einer


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Dafür fliegen die Leute reihenweiße raus. 
Ich hatte die ja mal wegen Snowride angeschrieben, bisher ist nicht nichts zurück. Ich hoffe da kommt noch was, sonst muss ich nochmal fragen.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. November 2010)

Das die massiv rausfliegen ist nur in Osternohe so. Am GK gehts ja auch. Die stellen sich nur an.


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Das einzige Mal, als ich am Geißkopf war und der Schlepper lief(läuft ja sonst nur der Sessel) sind die Leute reihenweiße rausgeflogen, oder mit Bügel in den Händen hochgefahren. Aber mit nem Schlauch hinten am Sattel geht sicher auch das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffy1 (6. November 2010)

ja ich weiß es 
lift macht auf solange das wetter passt 
wenn liftbügel umgebaut sind ist kein bike betrieb mehr 
geht vom tüv nicht
und mit den gummi überzügen hats nichts zu tun 

ps: ich weiß mehr als ihr denkt
hab mich bisher nur von diesem forum gelaber ferngehalten
mir reichen ein paar bilder in euren profilen und ich kenn euch


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

dann weißt du sicher auch, wann die bügel umgebaut werden.  
was wird denn sonst noch umgebaut, außer den gummibezügen? ohne die reifen war ja auch die ersten paar wochen betrieb, also wirds daran nicht liegen

warum bist du dann seit 05 angemeldet?
aber dann kannst du sicher auch begründen warum wir alle vollidioten sein sollen


----------



## el.locko (6. November 2010)

Wärst mal an Halloween da gewesen. Dann hättest mal mit dem Betreiber reden können. 

Das mit den anderen Bügeln für Skifahrer hat nichts mit TÜV zu tun.


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Wenn du mich meinst, ich war an Halloween da und ein Mitbegründer.


----------



## el.locko (6. November 2010)

nö ich mein den Fluffy1. Ich weiß das du da warst ich war ja auch da!


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2010)

Aso, na dann. Aber er war wohl kaum da, mit Vollidioten fährt man doch nicht.  (Kann mir zumindest ganz recht sein )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffy1 (7. November 2010)

mann was ihr schreibt keiner kennt mich und ich hab euch alle halloween fahren sehen und keiner kennt mich hahaha
aber wenn jemand meint irgendwas beweisen zu müssen ich bin dabei


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

na dann gratulation 
der einzige der sich etwas beweisen musst scheinst ja gerade du zu sein..


----------



## Fluffy1 (7. November 2010)

Außerdem wollt ihr lauter veränderungen schön und gut.
Aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt was das für eine mords arbeit ist so nen bikepark am laufen zu halten und die leute haben nicht immer zeit da was zumachen!
Und wie ihr seht wird zurzeit viel gemacht und über den winter könntet ihr euch vllt vorstellen wird auch noch einiges gemacht da man während des betriebs das immer schlecht machen kann!


----------



## el.locko (7. November 2010)

Wir müssen überhaubt nichts beweisen. Du solltest mal deine Behaubtungen beweisen.


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Falls du diese Veränderungen ein paar Seiten davor gelesen hast, mit steiniger, A-Line aus Whistler.. das war NICHT ernstgemeint! 
Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass ein Bikepark eine heiden Arbeit ist. Wenn etwas gemacht wird, finden sich auch viele die mit helfen (mich eingeschlossen), bloß ohne Anregungen zu geben wird sich nie etwas verändern. 
Es wäre schön,wenn wir uns für diese Disskusion auf eine etwas sachlichere Ebene begeben könnten.


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

So nebenbei, der Bikepark hat nur am WE geöffnet, unter der Woche ist wohl genug Zeit für Veränderungen, wie sich ja erst gezeigt hat mit dem neuen Drop, und den Kurven. Was ich beides sehr positiv finde, besonders der neue Drop ist mMn sehr spaßig zu springen.


----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

stimmt, auch wenns heute etwas schlechtes wetter gab.

die neuen teile auf der downhillstrecke schauen auch ganz gut aus


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Was wurde denn auf der DH-Piste verändert, ist mir garnichts aufgefallen?


----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

den grabenübersprung gibts nicht mehr, jetzt kommt man über 2 kurven direkt in den graben und hat einen kleinen stepup, dann noch ein künstliches "steinfeld" 

nach dem wurzelfeld kommt jetzt ein anlieger, der ein stück den berg rauf geht und dann in einer linkskurve in eine kleinen step down auf den weg, der da kreuzt geht.

und sonst noch ein paar kleine sachen, aber ich hab mir nicht alles gemerkt


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Wurde ja doch einiges verändert. 
Heißt das dann auch, dass die nach außen abfallende Wurzelkurve nach der Wiese weg ist, wenn man direkt in diesen Bach rein fahren kann. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

die kurve gibts noch, wär ja schade um die
ich mein die vor dem sprung ins steilstück


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Aso, ok jetzt versteh ich. Gab es früher das nicht schonmal als Streckenführung, zumindest führen da ein paar Spuren lang.


----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

weiß ich jetzt nicht, kann aber schon sein

aber jetzt erstmal warten bis sich die anlieger gesetzt haben, die sind doch noch gut weich


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (7. November 2010)

naja, fluffy hat da schon recht dass der tüv da ein wörtchen mitzureden hat...
bevor der BP eröffnet wurde gab es eine lift-testfahrt wo mit einen tüvprüfer die max. zulässige geschwindigkeit ermittelt wurde(die liftspur ist aber auch steiler als am GK) - das ganze ohne reifen über den bügeln, weshalb heuer im frühjahr (- oder wars letztes jahr schon??) die teile wieder abgemacht wurden und 2-3 wochen ohne reifen lief da mit reifen keine genehmigung vorhanden war!

solange es keine dauerhaften minusgrade und/oder schnee gibt bleibt der lift im bikemodus und der park ist geöffnet sofern es die wetterlage zulässt - alles andere wäre ja auch dumm, da die den lift/bikepark/skihang nicht aus lust und lange weile beteiben sondern als geschäft bzw. unternehmen!


----------



## Fluffy1 (7. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> So nebenbei, der Bikepark hat nur am WE geöffnet, unter der Woche ist wohl genug Zeit für Veränderungen, wie sich ja erst gezeigt hat mit dem neuen Drop, und den Kurven. Was ich beides sehr positiv finde, besonders der neue Drop ist mMn sehr spaßig zu springen.




Drei mal darfst du raten wann das meiste gebaut wurde. Größtenteils am wochenende da auch die leute die dort arbeiten unter der woche einem ganz normalem job nachgehen!


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Klingt ja alles schön logisch. Wie passen dann die Veränderungen mit dem neuen Drop und den Kurven in das Bild rein?
Nebenbei, das geht auch alles freundlicher!


----------



## _evolution_ (7. November 2010)

@Fluffy1: dauert nicht mehr lange, dann befindest du dich bei immer mehr Forum- Usern auf der Ignoliste...


----------



## Fluffy1 (7. November 2010)

Drop und kurven wurden auch größtenteils am wochenende gemacht. Da hatte der bikepark mal am wochenende zu und dann konnte man so etwas realisieren


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren, woher du die ganzen Infos hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timotzki (7. November 2010)

So ich möchte jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen.
Ich hab da mitgeholfen beim drop bei den kurven bei den veränderungen an der Dh strecke und das stimmt das das eig größtenteils am wochenende gemacht wurde.
Es ist aber irgendwie schon ziemlich schade so viel gemecker hier zu lesen von wegen das der betreiber nur ein zettel unten am lift hingemacht hat von wegen das es eine strecken änderung gibt und blabla was soll er denn bitte mehr machen man sieht es wenn man runterfährt und dannn weiß man wie es ausschaut.
Wäre auch nett einfach mal positives zu hören! Der Betreiber freut sich auch immer über positives feedback da er meist sehr skeptisch der veränderungen gegenüber ist.


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Es ging eher darum, dass alle auf der Website sehen wollten was verändert wurde! Jetzt ist ja ein Bild vom Drop da und alle sind glücklich. D)
Naja, Gemecker würde ich das nicht nennen, eher konstruktive Kritik. Die Tables sind wirklich nicht perfekt und könnten mal nen neuen Shape vertragen. Aber zu den positiven Sachen: Der Drop ist wirklich perfekt gelungen!! Die Kurven auf der Freeride sind erstmal ungewohnt, gerade der 1. hat so reingehauen, dass ich beim 1. Mal Fahren geflogen bin. Wenn man sich aber nen bisschen drauf eingefahren hat, machen sie schon Spaß, mMn deutlich flowiger als die alten. Im Allgemeinen ist das ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Park, gerade durch die vielen Anzweigungen.


----------



## Timotzki (7. November 2010)

So möchte man sowas hören 
Das ist auch ein grund warum solche großen veränderungen eher ende des Jahres gemacht werden da in die kurven zum beispiel noch einiges an arbeit gesteckt werden muss.

Was mich aber sehr wundert war denn von euch keiner gestern in Osternohe?


----------



## heifisch (7. November 2010)

Gestern war doch zu, stand zumindest auf der Website.


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2010)

Timotzki schrieb:


> Wäre auch nett einfach mal positives zu hören! Der Betreiber freut sich auch immer über positives feedback da er meist sehr skeptisch der veränderungen gegenüber ist.



Ich finde euren park gut,

alle veränderungen die ich am wochenende gesehen hab , können was:

der neue stepup - DRop unten in der Freeride 
das crokogap kürzer und sicherer, darum hab ich michs getraut
und den zielsprüng im dh , mit folgender anliegerkurve, schön technisch

bitte weitermachen , habt doch einiges aus dem hügelchen  rausgeholt.

aber so eine grosse bremswelle hab ich gestern doch getroffen als es angefangen hat zu regnen .
auf der dh strecke  nach dem stepdown ins steilstück wars etwas seifig und diese anlieger - bremswelle hat mich sanft richtung boden gleitet  leatbrace testeinsatz erfolgreich verlaufen


----------



## Timotzki (7. November 2010)

Gestern war offen.

und deinen slam in der Kurve habe ich gesehen  Sah nicht so smooth aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (7. November 2010)

Timotzki schrieb:


> Was mich aber sehr wundert war denn von euch keiner gestern in Osternohe?


 
doch, waren wir 

und wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt wie die downhillstrecke dann aussehen wird


----------



## player599 (7. November 2010)

mit der steilkurve nach dem letzen sprung in der DH hab ich acuh bekanntschaft gemacht wie kann man den sprung springen udn danach noch die kuve erwischen?? versteh ich irgendwie nicht so ganz muss halt noch üben


----------



## JansonJanson (7. November 2010)

@player: entweder einfach nicht voll abziehen und Landung treffen, oder wenn man doch weiter springen will, mit genug Schmackes in die Kurve lehnen ... musst Dich halt trauen


----------



## Timotzki (7. November 2010)

Ich hab auch drei anläufe gebraucht bis ich danach in die kurve bin aber echt einfach nur reinlegen


----------



## player599 (7. November 2010)

ja, ich bin das erste mal viel zu weit egsprugnen, aus angst zu kurz zu kommen, und dann halt vol drüber, danach war ich aweng vorsichtiger, hab mcih aber auch voll riengelehnt.. ihr habt mich bestimmt gesehn, wie ich fast hingeflogen bin^^ mache am lift haben mich danach so komsich angeschaut


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. November 2010)

dann musst die tables halt so springen dass es funzt -vllt. sind da nicht die tables schuld sondern du! "die kurven sind ungewohnt" - bei dieser art freizeitbeschäftigung sollte man sich als fahrer der strecke anpassen und nicht anders rum denn der kurver ist es ziemlich wurscht wie du fährst - und schließlich sind wir ja immer noch mtber noch dazu "FRer"...
dem kroko wurde schon vor einiger zeit die seele geklaut - das "eigentlich knifflige" - die anfahrt blieb... - klar jetzt kann man auch drüber fahren...


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. November 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> dann musst die tables halt so springen dass es funzt -vllt. sind da nicht die tables schuld sondern du!



Wage ich zu bezeifeln.
Hab die Meinung wirklich schon von vielen Leuten gehört und sowohl die als auch ich können Tables springen.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (8. November 2010)

die tables kann man springen aber voll anstgrengend im vergleich zu den 2 doubles am spielplatz oder zu den geißkopftables. Kicken nicht, man muss ziehen wie sau


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. November 2010)

Genau meine Rede.
Springen möglich, aber zu anstrengend.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. November 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> die tables kann man springen aber voll anstgrengend im vergleich zu den 2 doubles am spielplatz oder zu den geißkopftables. Kicken nicht, man muss ziehen wie sau



meinst du die Tables zu Beginn der DH ?! Find die kicken genug - oben am Weg 2x treten, die 2 kleinen Anliegerkurven gescheit fahren und schon hast genug Speed das Du die Tables schaffst ... wenn es die sind, die Du meinst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (8. November 2010)

er meint die tables am spielplatz.. also auf der freeride


----------



## heifisch (8. November 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> "die kurven sind ungewohnt" - bei dieser art freizeitbeschäftigung sollte man sich als fahrer der strecke anpassen und nicht anders rum denn der kurver ist es ziemlich wurscht wie du fährst - und schließlich sind wir ja immer noch mtber noch dazu "FRer"...



und wenn man weiter zitiert "... Wenn man sich aber nen bisschen drauf eingefahren hat, machen sie schon Spaß, mMn deutlich flowiger als die alten..."
heißt, wie es schon da steht erst waren sie ungewohnt, dann sehr schön zu fahren. dass sie ungewohnt waren darf ich wohl schreiben, ist ja keine kritik und dass ICH mich auf die strecke einstellen muss ist auch klar.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. November 2010)

bei wem jammert ihr eigentlich wenn mal ganz normal mountain biken seid(also nicht im bikepark) und der trail mal nicht so ist wie ihr es euch wünscht?
- vllt. macht ihr ja sowas gar nicht, am schluss könnte man sich  ja auch noch anstrengen müssen...


----------



## heifisch (8. November 2010)

Bei wem soll ich mich denn da beschweren?


----------



## KonaJumper (8. November 2010)

Normal, ohne Lift geht da nix!!!


----------



## player599 (8. November 2010)

wenn mir im wald was nich gefällt nehm ich ne schaufel und mach es gescheit.. nur kann ich ja schlecht in den park gehen und sagen: ja ich mach des mal eben so wie ich des will..


----------



## tiss79 (8. November 2010)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> bei wem jammert ihr eigentlich wenn mal ganz normal mountain biken seid(also nicht im bikepark) und der trail mal nicht so ist wie ihr es euch wünscht?
> - vllt. macht ihr ja sowas gar nicht, am schluss könnte man sich  ja auch noch anstrengen müssen...



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber das ist ein "Problem" weil heutzutage zu viele sich ihre Strecke auch wild irgendwo hinzimmern anstatt das Gelände zu nehmen wie es ist.

Gruß


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. November 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> nur kann ich ja schlecht in den park gehen und sagen: ja ich mach des mal eben so wie ich des will..



Soll neulich vorgekommen sein! 
Zumindest nach dem, was ich ausm Gespräch am Nachbarstisch gehört hab zwischen Streckenbauer und Liftbetreiber.


----------



## heifisch (9. November 2010)

Aber der Liftbetreiber, bzw. Streckenbauer war davon sicherlich nicht begeistert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (9. November 2010)

Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Apeman (11. November 2010)

wie schauts am sonntag den 14. aus. hat da der park noch offen? hab nur was von wetterabhängig gelesen... also wenn es schifft ist er dicht?


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. November 2010)

Wenns trocken ist, wird wohl offen sein.
Bei Regen ist der Park immer dicht.


----------



## heifisch (11. November 2010)

Im Moment ist's ja eher durchwachsen, also wird warscheinlich erst am Morgen stehen ob offen ist, oder nicht.


----------



## teatimetom (11. November 2010)

muss offen! , was tom sonst machen = ?


----------



## ride-FX (11. November 2010)

mit mir am buck heizn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (11. November 2010)

Wenn offen ist, bin ich Sommstag warsch. auch unten. Wer also Fluffy1 mir noch persÃ¶nlich erzÃ¤hlen mÃ¶chte, was er fÃ¼r ein Problem mit mir hat soll er Bescheid sagen. 

â¬: Das ist doch eine VerschwÃ¶rung, direkt nach diesem Satz fÃ¤ngt es heftig an zu regnen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. November 2010)

Samstag wird bei mir nix gehn (man sollt einfach net sp viele Vereinsverpflichtungen haben...)
Sonntag könnte was werden, wenn offen ist.
Muss zwar um 14 Uhr wieder in Amberg sein, aber selbst für 2std lohnt sichs für mich ja hinzufahrn


----------



## heifisch (11. November 2010)

Mely meinte, Sammstag wird's warscheinlich noch zu nass sein, Sonntag evtl. trocken(er), könnte inhauen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. November 2010)

Denke ich auch 
Wie gsagt, Samstag kann ich definitiv net.
Aber Sonntag wenn offen wär, würde ich so vo 10 bis 12:30 mal hinschauen.


----------



## Apeman (12. November 2010)

hoffentlich. könnte dann endlich mal meine rc2x wc testen...


----------



## heifisch (12. November 2010)

Samstag ist ja zu, steht auf der Homepage. Sonntag sollte offen sein, hoff ich. Vom Bikepark meinte die das: "Für Sonntag gilt: Sollten die Strecken am 
Samstag abtrocknen, wäre eine  Öffnung am Sonntag möglich"


----------



## player599 (13. November 2010)

schaut jetzt im moment sehr gut aus! bin grad eben schon in dünnem pulli biken gegangen, das trocknet bis morgen auf jeden fall. vor allem weil für morgen 18° vorgesagt werden


----------



## Principiante (13. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Franken! 

Wir vom Ladys Only Forum planen ein erneutes Ladys Treffen 2011.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492978
Es wird vorraussichtlich nach Willingen gehen, aber einige von uns würden auch gerne in die Fränkische Schweiz (ICH!!!!) fahren.
Wir haben aber schon eine zweite Fahrt im Hinterkopf, deswegen. 
Es geht darum, ob es vielelicht einigen von Euch möglich wäre, den Ladys einen Touren Guide ( Für die kilometerfressenden Frauen )zur Verfügung zu stellen? Oder vielleicht auch jemand (Sniper???), der für ein paar Technik Tips in Osternohe bereitsteht?

Vielleicht könntet Ihr netterweise etwas dazu im "Ladys Treffen 2011" Thread posten?
Ein paar Touren Tips, Trails oder so?
Oder ob sich jemand als Guide zur Verfügung stellt? Weil, wie gesagt, nicht alle Ladys sind für einen Bikepark zu begeistern, sie wollen lieber Touren fahren (ich nicht, will nach Osternohe...) ,so wollen wir es mischen, da bietet sich doch wohl die Fränkische Schweiz optimal an!
Auch für Tips zur Unterkunft wäre nichts zu sagen.
Wir sind für alle Ideen offen.

Vielen Dank,
LG,
Principiante!


----------



## stefschiffer (13. November 2010)

Die Ampel steht für Morgen auf rot!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)

Das kann doch nicht sein? Heute schön und morgen noch besseres Wetter. Da geht das Geld flöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Naja, steht ja wegen Sturm da. Wird also seine Gründe haben, schade ist's trotzdem...


----------



## teatimetom (13. November 2010)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> Die Ampel steht für Morgen auf rot!


hai stef,

ist das schon sicher das ihr morgen zu lasst oder kann sich das spontan noch ändern ?
wäre planungstechnisch interessant für mich . 
dank dir tom

edit: habs gesehen, manchmal hilft selber lesen


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Ich würd fast tippen, sicher, sonst würd doch "wetterabhängig" da stehen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)

Gründe? Da muss man halt mal die Strecke frei räumen. Wenn jetzt der Lift defekt wäre würd ich es ja verstehen aber wegen paar Ästen und Pfützen? Das ist echt mal peinlich.
Vorallem würden morgen bestimmt einige Leute da sein.


----------



## _arGh_ (13. November 2010)

hats heute in onohe geregnet?
und soll das morgen wirkl. so stürmen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)

Also hier bei mir hats heute nicht geregnet hatten den ganzen Tag sonnenschein. In Onohe wirds nicht anderst gewesen sein.


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Ist doch nichtmal ein Schlepplift, also da auch keine Probleme.
Laut nem Kumpel in der Nähe, ist alles trocken. 
Sturm geht auch wieder zurück, je weiter man sich das anguckt, desto weniger versteh ich die Bedenken des Bikeparkbetreibers.


----------



## KonaJumper (13. November 2010)

Hab auch schon alle sieben sachen gepackt und dann sowas, also so nass kann es dort gar nicht sein! Und jetzt? Abgammeln!


----------



## ride-FX (13. November 2010)

geht halt mal local fahrn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (13. November 2010)

sind schon am überlegen am buck zu gehen. was anderes bleibt uns ja nicht übrig.


----------



## teatimetom (13. November 2010)

ich fahr nicht 100 kilometer einfach um mein bike dann zu schieben- dann fahre ich lieber local- aber mit einem rad, das für treten gemacht ist


----------



## TiSpOkEs (13. November 2010)

Morgen steht bei uns auch zur Auswahl: Osternohe, Bronnamberg, Zirndorf oder Buck.

Mal schaun was es wird, heut war es ja schon super warm


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Osternohe kannste streichen, ist morgen dicht.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (13. November 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## ride-FX (13. November 2010)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Morgen steht bei uns auch zur Auswahl: Osternohe, Bronnamberg, Zirndorf oder Buck.
> 
> Mal schaun was es wird, heut war es ja schon super warm



bock auf ne runde mit der schaufel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (13. November 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Gründe? Da muss man halt mal die Strecke frei räumen. Wenn jetzt der Lift defekt wäre würd ich es ja verstehen aber wegen paar Ästen und Pfützen? Das ist echt mal peinlich.
> Vorallem würden morgen bestimmt einige Leute da sein.


 volle zustimmung


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Hilft es noch was, da ne Mail hin zuschreiben, oder ist das jetzt schon endgültig fest?


----------



## deorsum (13. November 2010)

einen versuch wärs wert


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Ok, ich hab die Betreiber mal angeschrieben:



> Hallo,
> 
> Ich sehe die Verhältnismäßigkeit einer Schließung des Bikeparks am Sonntag den 14.11.2010 nicht gegeben. Es ist bereits seit der Nacht auf Freitag wieder trocken, der Wind abgeflaut und es sollte kein Problem darstellen, die Äste von der Strecke zu schaffen. Viele, so auch ich, hatten bereits fest mit einer Öffnung des Bikeparks geplant, ihre Sachen gepackt und sich auf Sonntag gefreut. Die Unwirtschaftlichkeit einer Schließung muss ich ihnen wohl kaum aufzeigen. Deswegen möchte ich sie, auch im Namen vieler aus dem Forum IBC um eine Öffnung am Sonntag den 14.11.2010 bitten. Über eine möglichst schnelle, am besten positive Antwort, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> 
> Mfg xxx


----------



## _arGh_ (13. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab die Betreiber mal angeschrieben:


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)




----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Man ist das ermüdent minütlich seine Mails zu checken und dann immer nur was anderes zu bekommen.


----------



## Spankjunky (13. November 2010)

Also wir warten gerne mit dir auf eine Antwort,denke das ist kein Problem 

Nicht versagen,du bist nicht alleine !!!!


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Zum Glück sitzen die wohl abens auch noch am Rechner, hab auch schonmal um 12 ne Antwort bekommen.


----------



## player599 (13. November 2010)

neee, ich glaub die ratzen schon^^ aber das mit dem wind hat schon einen teil wahrheit.. es pustet hier schon ordentlich, ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie stark es dort ist, aber es könnten immer neue äste runterfallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (14. November 2010)

Ich fürchte fast, da kommt nichts mehr und damit wird morgen..nein, heute.. wohl zu sein. Leider.


----------



## thomas.r750 (14. November 2010)

Ich wär auch dabei heute wenn die offen hätten 

wind ist ja keiner mehr und die äste wären doch bestimmt schnell beseitigt


----------



## KonaJumper (14. November 2010)

oh man immer noch rot, glaube die wollen einfach nicht, das wetter ist bombe!!!!
wenn jeder ein bisschen was wegraeumt ist das schnell gemacht, aber nein!


----------



## heifisch (14. November 2010)

Antwort vom Bikepark heute morgen:



> Hallo Heiko,
> war gestern abend nicht zu Hause. Aber zur Richtigstellung: Es  handelt sich
> nicht um die Äste die am Boden liegen, sondern um die, die noch  hoch oben in
> den Bäumen, verhakt mit anderen Ästen, hängen. Außerdem sind  die Strecken,
> ...


----------



## player599 (14. November 2010)

naja... wozu gibts noch locals?? spart man sogar noch geld


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. November 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> naja... wozu gibts noch locals?? spart man sogar noch geld



Eben 
Eure Hometrails freuen sich sicher auch, wenn sie euch sehen


----------



## heifisch (14. November 2010)

Stimmt, man muss positiv denken, dann krieg ich in der Schule keinen Ärger weil ich dann Zeit zum Hausaufgaben machen habe. 

Für nächstes WE sieht die Voraussage garnicht so schlecht aus, mal sehen, ob da offen ist.


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. November 2010)

Eben  So freuen sich deine Lehrer morgen auch 
Stimmt, san ma mal gspannt.


----------



## el.locko (15. November 2010)

Wenn nächste woche offen is schau ich auch mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (15. November 2010)

Ich auch, muss meine neuen Schuhe testen


----------



## thomas.r750 (16. November 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ich auch, muss meine neuen Schuhe testen


welchen schuh haste denn gekauft?


----------



## Apeman (16. November 2010)

darf man eigentlich auch fahren wenn der lift zu hat? oder wird das nicht gerne gesehen?


----------



## thomas.r750 (16. November 2010)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ich auch, muss meine neuen Schuhe testen


welchen schuh haste denn gekauft?

kleiner tip hab i grad gefunden

Filmchen von ONO

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10185#c65057


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. November 2010)

@ Thomas: Die mit der papperden Sohle, 5.10 Minaar.
Können mit Klickies aber a so gefahren werden.


----------



## KonaJumper (17. November 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob der lift überhaupt nochmal aufmacht, weil es steht noch die schließung vom letzten sonntag auf der seite. 
Wollte dieses jahr wenigstens noch einmal runter semmeln.
Weiß jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (17. November 2010)

Das heißt nichts, es steht meist die ganze Woche noch des von letzem WE da. 
Ich hoffe mal auf Sonntag, wenn offen ist sieht man sich.


----------



## KonaJumper (17. November 2010)

Also wenn offen ist dann sieht man sich auf jaden fall, werde mir das nicht durch die lappen gehn wenn sie aufmachen, bin schon wieder hot auf nen geilen ride!


----------



## heifisch (18. November 2010)

Jetzt steht die Ampel einfach nur auf Rot, ich hoffe das heißt nicht, dass jetzt die Saison zu Ende ist.


----------



## _evolution_ (18. November 2010)

wenn die saison zu ende wäre, würde es sicher eindeutig auf der hp stehen.


----------



## heifisch (18. November 2010)

Mag sein, aber ich bin nen bisschen hibbelig, da ich nochmal da fahren wollte.


----------



## KonaJumper (18. November 2010)

Also da steht das am Freitag entschieden wird ob am we geöffnet wird da die strecken noch nicht befahrbar sind. Hoffe des wird noch was!


----------



## Voltage_FR (18. November 2010)

Ich hoffe es auch, Sonntag würde ich schon saugern nochmal rausfahren


----------



## heifisch (18. November 2010)

Biste inzwischen das große Kroko gesprungen? Wenn nicht, dann ist Sonntag DIE Gelegenheit, falls es schief gehen sollte haste bis nächste Saison Zeit dich aus zu kurieren. ;D


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Biste inzwischen das große Kroko gesprungen? Wenn nicht, dann ist Sonntag DIE Gelegenheit, falls es schief gehen sollte haste bis nächste Saison Zeit dich aus zu kurieren. ;D



Lass mich raten Du bist Schüler, oder?  


Zumindest hier nähe Ingolstadt tröpfelt es ein wenig das macht die Aussichten auf ein geöffnetes Wochenende duster. Mal sehn ...


----------



## JansonJanson (19. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Biste inzwischen das große Kroko gesprungen? Wenn nicht, dann ist Sonntag DIE Gelegenheit, falls es schief gehen sollte haste bis nächste Saison Zeit dich aus zu kurieren. ;D



das "große" Kroko ...  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (19. November 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

